# The Wizarding World of Harry Potter



## Caribbeanprincess

I've been a Harry Potter fan for a little over 10 years now, so obviously I'm incredibly excited for this land in IOA to open. I remember the first rumors of a theme park back in the day and I am so happy they became reality. I think this board should have an 'official' thread where all updates and question about WWOHP can be posted, I looked but couldn't find one so I created one. Anyway, here are some pics I took on June 17th of the building progress to kick off the thread.


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Cool. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Howellsy

Emma Watson just said that her, Daniel Radcliffe and Rupert Grint have filmed a short sequence which will be shown on a ride there. She said sometihng about them talking to guests  That was the only information she gave though, but hopefully we'll be able to find out more about that soon


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I'm not big into roller-coasters at all, but if there's an HP one I'll just have to ride it. I also hope there's some kind of simulation of Quidditch, that would be great.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

News from the Orlando Sentinel:



> Shrouded in secrecy, Harry Potter-themed "Wizarding World" project takes shape at Universal Orlando
> Movies By Jason Garcia
> 
> Sentinel Staff Writer
> 
> July 5, 2009
> E-mail Print Vote
> Each of Orlando's theme-park resorts is promoting new attractions this year, but it's something that won't open until next year that really has people talking.
> 
> "The Wizarding World of Harry Potter," the $200million-plus "theme park within a theme park" that is scheduled to open by next summer in Universal Orlando's Islands of Adventure, has sparked a near-constant stream of speculation about just how the resort will bring Harry Potter's universe to life.
> 
> "The industry scuttlebutt is that it will be fabulous," said Bob Rogers, founder of BRC Imagination Arts, a Burbank, Calif.-based attractions-design company. "I see the gleam in the eyes of the people who are working on it. They think they've got a real winner here."
> 
> Universal has kept the project — based on the wildly lucrative, seven-book series by British author J.K. Rowling and the movies it inspired — largely shrouded in secrecy. Contractors working on the project have been required to sign confidentiality agreements, and the resort has offered few clues beyond a handful of artist renderings. Universal has also fueled the hype with a series of Potter-themed Internet polls asking fans questions such as what dragon they would like to ride (a Chinese Fireball beat out a Hungarian Horntail) and what they would like to drink (butterbeer bested pumpkin juice).
> 
> Shops, eatery, moreBut interviews with people in and around the project, and a review of public records, offer some details about what to expect.
> 
> Plans for the 20-acre Wizarding World show more than a dozen buildings, including at least three shops, a restaurant and multiple forced-perspective decorative buildings. The centerpiece will be the Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry, the iconic castle and keep from the Potter books and movies.
> 
> Universal's Hogwarts, records show, will be 150 feet, or 15 stories, high.
> 
> The castle will also house what is expected to be the Wizarding World's signature attraction. Several people familiar with the project, including one person directly involved, said the ride will be what's known as a "robocoaster" — a ride system in which guests sit in seats suspended from a robotic arm that can swivel and swoop in multiple directions while it advances along a track.
> 
> Plans show the track snaking through more than a dozen scenes, though what those scenes will be remains a mystery. The attraction, according to the people familiar with it, will also feature an elaborate pre-show queue with special effects such as floating candles and snow falling indoors.
> 
> Before they arrive at Hogwarts, guests entering the Wizarding World will pass through Hogsmeade Village, an old-Europe-style town from the Potter novels. Universal's plans for Hogsmeade include The Three Broomsticks restaurant, shops and stylized locker and stroller-parking areas. The few clues Universal has provided indicate the stores will include Dervish & Banges, which sells and repairs magical equipment, and Honeydukes, a sweet shop whose treats include chocolate-covered frogs.
> 
> In between Hogsmeade and Hogwarts, Universal is building Hagrid's Hut, home of the friendly half-giant. It has also said it plans to re-create the Forbidden Forest, an ominous setting from the books that's home to creatures such as centaurs, unicorns and spiderlike "acromantulas."
> 
> Re-themed coasters?There is little yet to indicate what rides will be included in the Wizarding World beyond the Hogwarts "dark" ride. Part of the Wizarding World is being built in the Lost Continent section of Islands of Adventure, and documents indicate that two existing attractions there — Dueling Dragons, where riders choose between two intertwined roller coasters, and the Flying Unicorn, a children's coaster closed last year as part of the Potter construction — will be incorporated into Harry Potter's world.
> 
> Both rides are expected to be re-themed with Potter story lines. Records show, for instance, that Universal plans to add a large tent at the entrance of Dueling Dragons, which fans have speculated will ultimately be converted into a re-creation of a wizarding tournament from one of the books in which one of the events involves stealing eggs from dragons.
> 
> Of course, the rides are almost secondary for fans when it comes to the Wizarding World, said Robert Niles, publisher of the Web site themeparkinsider.com.
> 
> "People are expecting to immerse themselves in the whole Harry Potter universe," Niles said. "Really, a lot more than other attractions, people are going to be paying a lot of attention to the theming, the attention to detail and the atmosphere of the place, more so than the rides."
> 
> Universal would not elaborate on any of its plans last week.
> 
> "We will be excited to talk about the Wizarding World of Harry Potter — when we are ready to do so," spokesman Tom Schroder said.
> 
> The off-the-charts anticipation surrounding the Wizarding World of Harry Potter comes with some risk for Universal, said Rogers, of BRC Imagination Arts. "If you're dealing with one of the great intellectual properties like, for example, Star Trek or Harry Potter, you have to work very hard to make sure that you don't disappoint the fan base," he said.
> 
> Whatever is ultimately included when the Wizarding World opens next year, newer additions will soon follow. Universal's licensing contract with Warner Bros. requires the resort to add elements from the final movies in the series — the last of which isn't scheduled to arrive in theaters until 2011.
> 
> The contract even states that the later movies must be represented "in generally similar per-movie proportion" as the first five films.



http://www.orlandosentinel.com/travel/attractions/orl-universal-harry-potter-070509,0,3515110.story


----------



## JackandSally79

Thanks for the update! We were there in Jan. and not much to see. We will be going back in Nov. hope to see more.


----------



## Don Pacho

*Off-site construction*

Courtesy of http://www.brianorndorf.com














































.​


----------



## njsweetP

I am so glad I found this thread!  We are planning our next trip to Orlando around the opening of this park!  But by the sounds of it, it doesn't look like it will be open by June, 2010.  Does anyone have an opening date?  The previous article said Summer, 2010


----------



## Disney_Lover06

I wish they would give us more of a timeline of when it  will open besides 2010! I've heard both spring 2010 and summer 2010.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Don Pacho said:


> *Off-site construction*
> 
> Courtesy of http://www.brianorndorf.com​



Wow! Those are looking amazing! Thanks for sharing! 



Disney_Lover06 said:


> I wish they would give us more of a timeline of when it  will open besides 2010! I've heard both spring 2010 and summer 2010.



I wish they'd give us a more specific timeline also. I'm planning a trip around this opening.


----------



## jade1

Great pics. Did someone hop the fence to get those-awesome.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

I'm hoping Universal will make some kind of announcement with the release of this next movie.  It seems like it would be a good time to be promoting the park!

We have a tripped planned next May and December to Orlando.  2 nights at Universal in May.  We'll have to plan a little Universal in December if not open in May.


----------



## eeyorethegreat

dr&momto2boys said:


> I'm hoping Universal will make some kind of announcement with the release of this next movie.  It seems like it would be a good time to be promoting the park!
> 
> We have a tripped planned next May and December to Orlando.  2 nights at Universal in May.  We'll have to plan a little Universal in December if not open in May.



Take this as a rumor as I can't remember where I saw the information but what I read was that it is slated to open July 2010.  We have a trip to WDW planned for August 2010 and a couple days at Universal so I am really hoping this is the case!


----------



## xanphylus

I can't wait until it opens- but I will wait until a few months after the initial opening to visit. I think an October visit would be excellent. Not as hot and less people- so I can look at every little detail of Harry's world. I heard it would be opening earlier than there first expected date, but who knows?


----------



## Metro West

xanphylus said:


> I can't wait until it opens- but I will wait until a few months after the initial opening to visit. I think an October visit would be excellent. Not as hot and less people- so I can look at every little detail of Harry's world. I heard it would be opening earlier than there first expected date, but who knows?


 October would be a great time to come...you could do HHN while you're here.


----------



## Magalex

We are hoping for a short Nov. 2010 trip to Orlando to enjoy SW and Universal. We are so excited. We just became HP fans this summer. Our DS is turning 9 next month so he is at an excellent age for HP.


----------



## Planogirl

This is exciting and it's just like Universal to just give little hints like they are doing. I'm looking forward to seeing the village and forest most of all for some reason.


----------



## Don Pacho

*Snake Heads*







From Screamspace

*The Wizarding World of Harry Potter* - Those large snake heads 
spotted behind the scenes the other day look just like those seen in the second 
Harry Potter film (Chamber of Secrets)













.

​


----------



## Metro West

Don Pacho said:


>


 Hmmmm...I wonder if we could be seeing Dueling Dragons turned into something like Dueling Cobras?


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Do you guys think there will be a grand opening with some of the movie stars or something of the sort? I'd love to attend that.


----------



## Venus Falcor

Thanx for the pics!!!

It's looking awesome!

V


----------



## Metro West

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Do you guys think there will be a grand opening with some of the movie stars or something of the sort? I'd love to attend that.


 That's always a possibility. You never know what's going to happen.


----------



## Don Pacho

From Screamscape:

*The Wizarding World of Harry Potter* - (7/13/09) Screamscape sources tell us that Dueling Dragons may finally be forced to shut down for its final transformation in late August. According to what weve been told the ride will likely be renamed Dragons Challenge, but when it returns it will apparently come back with an even darker look and theme. No more Fire and Ice dragon either as apparently even the track colors may be repainted in much darker tones. Meanwhile the nearby Flying Unicorn is still said to be renamed Flying Hippogriff as expected. 

  The big rumored news however is what Ive been expecting to be announced and that a custom built MagiQuest system will be brought into the park. Not only in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter, but from what Ive been told little things will be added all throughout the parks other lands that will react to the magic wands purchased by guests. Youll only have to look out for little lightning bolt symbols here and there to tell you where to aim your wand.

.


----------



## Howellsy

Don Pacho said:


> From Screamscape:
> The big rumored news however is what Ive been expecting to be announced and that a custom built MagiQuest system will be brought into the park. Not only in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter, but from what Ive been told little things will be added all throughout the parks other lands that will react to the magic wands purchased by guests. Youll only have to look out for little lightning bolt symbols here and there to tell you where to aim your wand.
> 
> .


That sounds like a great idea! It's a shame about DD closing I suppose, but I've never been that big a fan anyway.


----------



## vickalamode

I really hope they announce a better opening time frame soon, or at least some dates...Dec 2009-June 2010 is really broad...we're planning our next trip around when this will be open, but of course...can't plan our next trip until we know when it will be open!


----------



## PrincessBetsy

Thanks for sharing all this info!  The pics look amazing!  I have been a Harry Potter fan since the books came out.  I have the same birthday as Harry Potter - July 31st.


----------



## macraven

Don Pacho said:


> From Screamscape:
> 
> 
> The big rumored news however is what Ive been expecting to be announced and that a custom built MagiQuest system will be brought into the park. Not only in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter, but from what Ive been told little things will be added all throughout the parks other lands that will react to the magic wands purchased by guests. Youll only have to look out for little lightning bolt symbols here and there to tell you where to aim your wand.
> 
> .




kind of like the talking mickey, eh..........




i remember when those programmed mickeys came out and kids and adults carried him around in the motherland parks listening to his tips.


----------



## Don Pacho

From Orlando United:

As far as attractions go, here is what has been rumored to be included:

*Attractions:*

1. Retheme Dueling Dragons into a Tri-Wizard Tournament based Dragons coaster
2. Retheme Flying Unicorn into Care of Magical Creatures Flying Hippogriff
3. The Robocoaster based Dark Ride
4. a special effects heavy show called something like Hogwarts: An Introduction to Magic
5. And a MagiQuest based interactive scavenger hunt. Where you use an infered wand to trigger effects (similar to Kim Possible at EPCOT).

*Dining:*

1. The Three Broomsticks
2. The Great Hall (food court-like)
and maybe
3. Honeydukes Sweet Shop (candy store)
4. Hog's Head Pub

*Shopping:*

1. Dervish and Banges (Potter Swag)
And maybe
2. Zonko's Joke Shop
3. Gladrag's Wizardwear 


.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of annabannaboo, Orlando United




			
				annabannaboo said:
			
		

> Here are some construction pictures from today:


----------



## damo

The picture with the piece of what looks like rock, looks very interesting.  Orlando United tends to have some great pictures.  I love the ones from page 55.


----------



## Don Pacho

damo said:


> The picture with the piece of what looks like rock, looks very interesting.  Orlando United tends to have some great pictures.  *I love the ones from page 55*.




Thanks for your comments. The pics you mentioned are actually from BrianOrndorf.com

I've posted the entire series on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## TraceyL

Emma Watson said that they (the cast) had been filming some 'stuff' for WWWHP on UK TV this weekend


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> In the field off of Turkey Lake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wire base for the rockwork on Hogwarts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New structure on the front of Hogwarts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely you can see Hogsmeade Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The structure on the left is new and I believe it is the Owl Post Office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better view od the Owl Post Office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have no clue what this is


----------



## xipetotec

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United




Gosh, great set of pictures, but very depressing!! Up until I saw THESE, I felt the pictures looked like progress was quite far in. These make things look *very* skeletal...


----------



## Metro West

xipetotec said:


> Gosh, great set of pictures, but very depressing!! Up until I saw THESE, I felt the pictures looked like progress was quite far in. These make things look *very* skeletal...


 Well...they have a year before HP land should be open and quite a lot will be done in that time.


----------



## xipetotec

Metro West said:


> Well...they have a year before HP land should be open and quite a lot will be done in that time.



I agree!! Bu ti had kinda hoped they'd be open by March when I'll be down there  ...


----------



## Metro West

xipetotec said:


> I agree!! Bu ti had kinda hoped they'd be open by March when I'll be down there  ...


 Nah...I know some people have been told December 2009 or early 2010 but I firmly believe it will be mid-summer next year at the absolute earliest. Don't give up hope though!


----------



## xipetotec

Metro West said:


> Nah...I know some people have been told December 2009 or early 2010 but I firmly believe it will be mid-summer next year at the absolute earliest. Don't give up hope though!



Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of. Personally, I'd be happy with a soft opening even. Cause I don't think I'll get down to Orlando until 2012 after that...  ... oh well, I'll be keeping my eyes and ears open


----------



## eeyorethegreat

not sure if you all saw this : http://www.wdwinfo.com/news/Theme_P..._Harry_Potter_set_for_Spring_2010_opening.htm


----------



## macraven

eeyorethegreat said:


> not sure if you all saw this : http://www.wdwinfo.com/news/Theme_P..._Harry_Potter_set_for_Spring_2010_opening.htm





you do have to remember that they also said that HRRR would be open spring 2009....................and yet to open....


----------



## Magalex

These photos and talk about new HP area are really getting us excited about a visit to Universal. We love WDW but with them not really having anything new that would stir a high level excitement our attention has turned toward Universal for the next two years. Just hope this will maybe give some good ol' competition in the Orlando area


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I have hope it might be open in the spring of next year.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

I have to say I am super excited about this!! We have a cruise on DCL for Nov. 2010... hmmm perhaps we'll be staying at Universal instead of WDW before the cruise!?! We've never done IOA. We are enormous HP fans in our family, so this is going to go over HUGE with my DH and kids! I agree, WDW has nothing new coming in the next few years. Watch out, I think HP is going to be a huge draw.


----------



## eeyorethegreat

macraven said:


> you do have to remember that they also said that HRRR would be open spring 2009....................and yet to open....



Of course until there is a solid announcement of a date and that day actually comes it is all up in the air as far as opening dates go for any attraction anywhere.  I'm hoping it will be opened before our August trip when before really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Priorityonecb

We are looking forward to the Harry Potter Park too! We are thinking November 2010.  We'll be going this October to use our free passes, our first time at US!


----------



## Metro West

Priorityonecb said:


> We are looking forward to the Harry Potter Park too! We are thinking November 2010.  We'll be going this October to use our free passes, our first time at US!


 November is a wonderful time to come! Hurricane season is over and the temps are very nice.


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

Do you think it will coincide with the next movie to come out.  If so, on a television program yesterday the reporter mentioned that the next movie would not come out til late 2010. What do you think the definition of late 2010 is?

Kimberly


----------



## LoraJ

I already have a Magicquest wand, wonder if it would work there.

(and yes I am old )


----------



## paintnolish

Thanks, everyone, for the pics and info. I haven't been to US for years and years but this will definitely draw me back! I am a huge HP fan and can't wait for thes!


----------



## letthewookiewin

Thanks for the pictures everyone.  We are going to WDW November 2010 to celebrate my oldest son turning 13.  I hope that the Wizarding World is open by then.  We have never been to US before, but we will loose time with the mouse for Harry Potter.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

Kimberlyfamilyfv said:


> Do you think it will coincide with the next movie to come out.  If so, on a television program yesterday the reporter mentioned that the next movie would not come out til late 2010. What do you think the definition of late 2010 is?
> 
> Kimberly



The next movie (part one of Deathly Hallows) comes out on November 19, 2010.  I hope the WWoHP is open next summer - we are planning a trip for summer to see it!


----------



## loveysbydesign

We plan to go to US for the 1st time in Oct. 2010...can we buy the 7 day $99 tix now and save them til then???


----------



## Metro West

loveysbydesign said:


> We plan to go to US for the 1st time in Oct. 2010...can we buy the 7 day $99 tix now and save them til then???


 Yes you can...the tickets do not expire until activated at the gate.


----------



## loveysbydesign

Metro West said:


> Yes you can...the tickets do not expire until activated at the gate.


Great...thanks so  much!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of annabannaboo, Orlando United




			
				annabannaboo said:
			
		

> Nothing major but I grabbed some pictures of the construction area today. :thumbs:


----------



## nhrenee

Wow! The offsite construction photos are amazing! 
It's great to see how much work has been done at the park since we were there last November.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Sabi, Orlando United




			
				Sabi said:
			
		

> I have read that *Hogsmeade will be prepared for the season of Christmas 2009 *, the Castle do spring 2010...
> 
> Apparently, the new word on the "street" is that Universal Studios' Wizarding World of Harry Potter will be opening on December 1st, 2009.
> 
> While this may excite Potter fans, as usual, Jim Hill Media has given us a clue about why it might not be THAT exciting.
> 
> According to Jim's sources, the Harry Potter aspect of Islands of Adventure does appear to be opening to the public on December 1st of 2009. However, only  Hogsmeade Village will open with this Phase One opening. Phase Two will open in 2010 with Hogwarts and the Forbidden Forest and the much talked about Flying Car attraction make its debut.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see an all-inclusive opening since we all know this is such a big deal to Potter fans. I suspect that many fans will make a show at the opening and it will be a disappointment to some of those fans to learn that they won't be able to see the entire Wizarding World of Harry Potter.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

That's pretty stupid, why not just wait to have everything done and then open? People will be extremely dissapointed to get there and realize only Hosgmeade is done.


----------



## Don Pacho

Probably they need to open the street that used to connect The Lost Continent with Jurassic Park now diverted thru a wood bridge. 
Hogsmeade is going to be a beautiful place full to snow covered roofs ideal for decorating for the christmas season


----------



## xipetotec

Caribbeanprincess said:


> That's pretty stupid, why not just wait to have everything done and then open? People will be extremely dissapointed to get there and realize only Hosgmeade is done.



I sort of disagree in a way. 
1st I think this will not be considered the "official opening" of Wizarding World. I think that will be when everything is done. But it will be a soft opening of sorts. *for me*, like many visitors, I will be down when my vacation allows, and in my case, that's March 2010. I would rather be able to see SOME of the progress than none at all. 

As long as people know IN ADVANCE that not everything is open, then there should be no dissapointment.


----------



## Don Pacho

*Latest Pictures - 07/23/2009*
Posted by WizardingWorldHarryPotter.com
at July 23, 2009

Hello wizards all!
Were all very excited especially with the release of the Half Blood Prince, and weve got some shots to continue your excitement.
These get really awesome towards the end, check them out!








Construction on the entrance area.






The sign, and then the roof area construction behind it.






Another angle of the above.






Shot from by the dueling dragons






A coaster on the left!






Renovation of the coaster, it seems.






Think about how this will look like when its done! A scene, if anything.






Another view on the construction area.






Different angle of above.






And yet another angle; the coaster on the right!






my goodness! Its coming together! Look at Hogsmeade!






Beautiful turrets! And large!






Now this looks like progress!! Substantial progress!

So there you have it! Perhaps one of the most exciting updates weve put up in a whilejust look at Hogsmeade!



.


----------



## donaldduck352

*This is gonna be awesome.Buy tics now,I'm sure when it opens the price and bargains are gonna be gon.It will draw so many people!!

Great pics,thank you!!*


----------



## JackandSally79

Thanks for the update...I can't wait!


----------



## Tinks1984

Wow...fantastic pictures, thanks for posting!

Looks like it's coming along nicely. I like how there's a rollercoaster in there already! And the buildings with the snow are looking tip-top!  Fingers crossed for May 2010!


----------



## czycropper

Thanks so much for the photos!!!!

Can't wait to see the finished product and actually be there


----------



## PalmettoPrincess

I too have been a HP fan for years and just recently got the DBF involved!  We're both so excited about the opening of this park!  We're planning another trip to Disney in August 2010 and it would be great if the WWOHP opened in May!  (fingers crossed!)  BTW, I love all these pics!


----------



## natalielongstaff

wow !!! those pics look amazing


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I haven't been to US Florida in forever but we have a trip planned for next June and I am hoping this will be open!


----------



## mvansear

xipetotec said:


> I sort of disagree in a way.
> 1st I think this will not be considered the "official opening" of Wizarding World. I think that will be when everything is done. But it will be a soft opening of sorts. *for me*, like many visitors, I will be down when my vacation allows, and in my case, that's March 2010. I would rather be able to see SOME of the progress than none at all.
> 
> As long as people know IN ADVANCE that not everything is open, then there should be no dissapointment.



I was so excited when I saw this post!!! I am going in January 2010.  I plan to go back when the whole thing is open but so excited that I may get to see some of it while I am there.  Do you think the new flying unicorn and dueling dragons will be done.  Hopefully they are part of that soft opening for Christmas 2009 that that article talks about.  Would rather see a little bit than nothing.  I too share Harry Potter's birthday.
Marci


----------



## Don Pacho

*WIZARDING WORLD OF HARRY POTTER NAME RELEASE*

Courtesy of Dr. Emmett Brown, Orlando United




			
				Dr. Emmett Brown said:
			
		

> Basically there's gonna be a couple new stores and eateries, and one new ride to accompany the retheming of Flying Unicorn and Dueling Dragons.
> 
> The official name of the new ride is HARRY POTTER AND THE FORBIDDEN JOURNEY. While I don't know the locations of the stores and ride, I can provide you guys with the names.
> 
> _CREDIT to IOAFREAK13 over at IOACentral._
> 
> Word Mark: THREE BROOMSTICKS
> Goods and Services: Restaurant services, namely, providing of food and beverages for consumption
> 
> Word Mark: MAGIC NEEP
> Goods and Services: Restaurant services, namely, providing of food and beverages for consumption
> 
> Word Mark: BUTTERBEER
> Goods and Services: Restaurant services, namely, providing of food and beverages for consumption
> 
> Word Mark: ZONKO'S
> Goods and Services: Retail store services featuring a variety of goods, namely, general merchandise, gift items, souvenir items, novelty items, motion picture related goods, clothing, hats, bags, books, stationery, pens, pencils, toys, games, sporting goods, cds, dvds, videos, cameras, music, computer games, artwork, figurines, frames, paper party decorations, consumer electronics, watches, jewelry, pins, collectibles, costumes, Christmas tree ornaments, sunglasses, snow globes, candy, beverages and ready to eat food
> 
> Word Mark: OWL POST
> Goods and Services: Retail store services featuring a variety of goods, namely, general merchandise, gift items, souvenir items, novelty items, motion picture related goods, clothing, hats, bags, books, stationery, pens, pencils, toys, games, sporting goods, cds, dvds, videos, cameras, music, computer games, artwork, figurines, frames, paper party decorations, consumer electronics, watches, jewelry, pins, collectibles, costumes, Christmas tree ornaments, sunglasses, snow globes, candy, beverages and ready to eat food
> 
> Word Mark: OLLIVANDERS
> Goods and Services: Retail store services featuring a variety of goods, namely, general merchandise, gift items, souvenir items, novelty items, motion picture related goods, clothing, hats, bags, books, stationery, pens, pencils, toys, games, sporting goods, cds, dvds, videos, cameras, music, computer games, artwork, figurines, frames, paper party decorations, consumer electronics, watches, jewelry, pins, collectibles, costumes, Christmas tree ornaments, sunglasses, snow globes, candy, beverages and ready to eat food
> 
> Word Mark: HONEYDUKES
> Goods and Services: Retail store services featuring a variety of goods, namely, general merchandise, gift items, souvenir items, novelty items, motion picture related goods, clothing, hats, bags, books, stationery, pens, pencils, toys, games, sporting goods, cds, dvds, videos, cameras, music, computer games, artwork, figurines, frames, paper party decorations, consumer electronics, watches, jewelry, pins, collectibles, costumes, Christmas tree ornaments, sunglasses, snow globes, candy, beverages and ready to eat food
> 
> Word Mark: DERVISH AND BANGES
> Goods and Services: Retail store services featuring a variety of goods, namely, general merchandise, gift items, souvenir items, novelty items, motion picture related goods, clothing, hats, bags, books, stationery, pens, pencils, toys, games, sporting goods, cds, dvds, videos, cameras, music, computer games, artwork, figurines, frames, paper party decorations, consumer electronics, watches, jewelry, pins, collectibles, costumes, Christmas tree ornaments, sunglasses, snow globes, candy, beverages and ready to eat food
> 
> Word Mark: HOGSMEADE VILLAGE
> Goods and Services: Entertainment services in the nature of an amusement park attraction, namely, a themed area
> 
> Word Mark: HARRY POTTER AND THE FORBIDDEN JOURNEY
> Goods and Services: Entertainment services in the nature of an amusement park ride
> 
> Word Mark: FLIGHT OF THE HIPPOGRIFF
> Goods and Services: Entertainment services in the nature of an amusement park ride
> 
> Word Mark: DRAGON CHALLENGE
> Goods and Services: Entertainment services in the nature of an amusement park ride


----------



## Howellsy

Wow great information, thanks so much for posting!!  The attractions are pretty much what people guessed them to be then I suppose, Still pretty exciting though


----------



## melly

Don Pacho said:


> *WIZARDING WORLD OF HARRY POTTER NAME RELEASE*
> 
> Basically there's gonna be a couple new stores and eateries, and one new ride to accompany the retheming of Flying Unicorn and Dueling Dragons.
> 
> The official name of the new ride is HARRY POTTER AND THE FORBIDDEN JOURNEY. While I don't know the locations of the stores and ride, I can provide you guys with the names
> 
> Courtesy of Dr. Emmett Brown, Orlando United



So in short after much critisism directed at me earlier in the thread it turns out that I was right. 

I stand by my opinion that unless this new ride is a mega attraction and unique that this Harry Potter land will be seen a nothing more than a gimmick and a collection of shops with a few re-hashed rides that are essentially the same. This ride for me will determin if this construction is a flop or not.


----------



## czycropper

Melly - why can't you just let those of us who are looking forward to something new at Universal enjoy it without any sarcasm or criticism.....both Universal and WDW can coexist and have been coexisting together in the Orlando area for quite a few years and both have fans. 

I think that it's time for you to let it go! Disney had their chance of having a Harry Potter ride and they passed on it, so be it........................


----------



## melly

czycropper said:


> Melly - why can't you just let those of us who are looking forward to something new at Universal enjoy it without any sarcasm or criticism.....both Universal and WDW can coexist and have been coexisting together in the Orlando area for quite a few years and both have fans.
> 
> I think that it's time for you to let it go! Disney had their chance of having a Harry Potter ride and they passed on it, so be it........................



I have no beef with Universal, love the place. 

I have however offered a perfectly valid opinion on this project. May I suggest that if you cant handle other people having an opinion then a message board probably isnt the best place for you to be. 

Again, my opinion is straightforward and valid. There is a LOT of hype over this project but when you scratch the surface it is a few restraunts and shops, a couple of re-painted rides which we have all been on before and just ONE new ride. 

If this ride is awesome, and Im talking Spiderman or Revenge of the mummy awesome then Universal will pull this off. If it isnt then I think it will be a flop.


----------



## Don Pacho

From Screamscape:

2010 - *The Wizarding World of Harry Potter* - (7/27/09) Orlando United has posted some new information about the names of the various attractions, stores, items and eateries in the Wizarding World. For starters the they claim that the new ride will be called Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey. The search through the trademark database also confirmed Flight of the Hippogriff and Dragon Challenge as the new names for Flying Unicorn and Dueling Dragons. 
    Meanwhile a great bit of coverage of the entire Harry Potter project at Islands of Adventure has been put up as an on-demand video on the local Brighthouse cable network. The videos have also been uploaded to YouTube (in 2 parts) for everyone to enjoy as they document the past, present and what we may see over the next year at the Wizarding World. 


Wizarding World of Harry Potter [Part 1]



Wizarding World of Harry Potter [Part 2]
​

.​


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

melly said:


> I have no beef with Universal, love the place.
> 
> I have however offered a perfectly valid opinion on this project. May I suggest that if you cant handle other people having an opinion then a message board probably isnt the best place for you to be.
> 
> Again, my opinion is straightforward and valid. There is a LOT of hype over this project but when you scratch the surface it is a few restraunts and shops, a couple of re-painted rides which we have all been on before and just ONE new ride.
> 
> If this ride is awesome, and Im talking Spiderman or Revenge of the mummy awesome then Universal will pull this off. If it isnt then I think it will be a flop.



I think you underestimate the HP fans. Even if this would be just shops and the chance to step into Hogwarts, we would flock to it like bees to honey. I don't see any reason why this would flop, I would say more than the rides the fans are waiting for the experience to step into the world of HP and the places mentioned in the book.


----------



## damo

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I think you underestimate the HP fans. Even if this would be just shops and the chance to step into Hogwarts, we would flock to it like bees to honey. I don't see any reason why this would flop, I would say more than the rides the fans are waiting for the experience to step into the world of HP and the places mentioned in the book.



I agree.  My daughter informed me that she thinks she will cry when she steps foot into Hogsmeade and she is a 23 year old non-fanatic fan.

Just looking at the stuff built so far, there is no way this is going to be a flop.


----------



## SmallWorld71

Joining this thread to get the latest updates. We are visiting Universal for the 1st time in August 2010. DS10 and I are huge Harry Potter fans and are so hoping it is open!


----------



## enchantingodin

HP fans are kinda like LOTR and SWs fans, at least in there intensity to LOVE the brand. However I think Universal would've been smarter to develop this idea when the first few movies came out (and then expanding as they progressed) then waiting until the end of them to start. And personally I would like to see another ORIGINAL ride or 2. Not just the one. I think they are leaving too much to decor and fluff to carry this "new" island. But - I don't think there's any real way for it to be a flop either. The fan base is just too big.


----------



## melly

I've probably not worded my post that well. When I mean flop I dont mean in popularity or financially. It will be a huge draw for all the reasons the last few posters said. 

What I do mean is a let down. You have to remember when this project was first publicised it was billed as a "Harry Potter Theme park"...you practically had to read the small print to see it was a land within an existing park. Then, with a bit more reading its not an actual new land, its nicking a bit of this and a bit of that so in reality its a marginal expansion. Then you find that in the new bits of land there is 1 new ride. I just think that although the rest of it will be cool with the theming and people will want to see that a lot still rests on this ride which will either make people think WOW or that they were expecting more. What you also have to remember is us lot on here are well read at what is going to be there and will most probably like it but there will be many people going who dont search the web for full details. They could be walking in thinking this will be some massive new expansion and looking forward to all the rides and end up doing 2 rides they have already done plus 1 new one. They may feel underwhelmed even if the theming is great. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## mvansear

Don 
Video's from youtube were awesome!!! thanks so much for posting


----------



## Metro West

Just thought I would share this brief article about HP that was in today's paper:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...arry-potter-ride-names-072909,0,6638768.story


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Orlando Attractions Magazine

*A look at models from The Wizarding World of Harry Potter*









Thanks to a Twitter tip from Orlando Attractions friend Matt Pezzula (@matpez), were able to present these models of some of the buildings and features at the upcoming Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universals Islands of Adventure.
The pictures were downloaded from the public Picasa web album of danswingler, presumably art designer Daniel Swinger, although we cant confirm that.
Here are the photos and the captions that were posted with them.








Hogwarts Model. I was responsible for making the platforms inside the model and made some of the Hogwarts buildings including The Great Hall, the D Tower, bridge and entrances. I also sculpted the cliff around the base out of plasticine and made the plaza leading up to it.








Owl Post Office. I was solely responsible for making the Owl Post Office that was part of hogsmead village. (Also pictured at the top of the page.)








Three Broomsticks. Witches Picnic Seating.








Three Broomsticks Canopy.



.


----------



## MWS94Rock

Is there anyone else besides me that doesn't like Harry Potter?  I'm excited that they are building a new attraction for IOA and I'm sure it's gonna help their business a lot....but I would of rather of seen king kong been added to the lost continent.  it seems fitting.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

damo said:


> I agree.  My daughter informed me that she thinks she will cry when she steps foot into Hogsmeade and she is a 23 year old non-fanatic fan.
> 
> Just looking at the stuff built so far, there is no way this is going to be a flop.



MY 16 DD thinks I am crazy because I am always reading this board. When she saw some of the pic's from this thread...her tune changed 
She actually asked me to get up so she can read some of these posts & look at the pictures (and links)...  She is a Potter fan thru and thru.. she started reading the books in 2nd grade.. yep 2nd grade. She has every book & every movie.. She wanted to go to the midnight showing of the newest movie but I would not let her, so she was there for the first showing the "real" opening day.  She cannot wait for this "land" to open up...  she is already planing on where she would like to eat


----------



## Howellsy

Those model pictures have me all excited again now, they look great


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Can't wait! It's looking amazing.


----------



## xipetotec

MWS94Rock said:


> Is there anyone else besides me that doesn't like Harry Potter?  I'm excited that they are building a new attraction for IOA and I'm sure it's gonna help their business a lot....but I would of rather of seen king kong been added to the lost continent.  it seems fitting.



But millions of people do like it. However, although I am one of them, I wonder what its staying power will be once the movies are over.... Guess we'll see...


----------



## cigar95

xipetotec said:


> But millions of people do like it. However, although I am one of them, I wonder what its staying power will be once the movies are over.... Guess we'll see...



People still want their picture taken with Mickey Mouse and Mary Poppins.  The Potter characters will be just as timeless - they're not merely a momentary bit of pop culture.  I'm confident that my godson's grandchildren will want their picture taken with Hagrid and Dumbledore.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

cigar95 said:


> People still want their picture taken with Mickey Mouse and Mary Poppins.  The Potter characters will be just as timeless - they're not merely a momentary bit of pop culture.  I'm confident that my godson's grandchildren will want their picture taken with Hagrid and Dumbledore.



ET is a prime example too.. look at that ride & if there were an ET character, he would be a hit.. people get their pic's taken with an ET background for heavens sake... 
  Popye, Olive Oil, The Flinstones & Betty Boop, they all started at some point too. I can go on and on...  Potter I do think is here to stay, it is too big to dissappear...  as you have stated... Mickey & Mary Poppins... it's a part of pop culture...   I just have a feeling some don't like Potter so they don't think it will last.. just as some didn't think Walt Disney himself would become big..


----------



## Metro West

MWS94Rock said:


> Is there anyone else besides me that doesn't like Harry Potter?  I'm excited that they are building a new attraction for IOA and I'm sure it's gonna help their business a lot....but I would of rather of seen king kong been added to the lost continent.  it seems fitting.


 I'm not a fan of HP and I've never read a book or watched a movie but I'm still very excited for the new section to open.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Metro West said:


> I'm not a fan of HP and I've never read a book or watched a movie but I'm still very excited for the new section to open.




Ditto!   The wife is a huge Potter fan so she will have to explain to me what the hell I am looking at.


----------



## nhrenee

Metro West said:


> Just thought I would share this brief article about HP that was in today's paper:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...arry-potter-ride-names-072909,0,6638768.story


 Interesting article. Some people are really good at discovering things! Thanks for posting Metro.

Don: VERY cool photos!


----------



## damo

nhrenee said:


> Interesting article. Some people are really good at discovering things! Thanks for posting Metro.
> 
> Don: VERY cool photos!



If you want to stay really up to date, follow IOA Central boards or Theme Park Review boards.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

Today is Harry's birthday - it would be cool if Universal announced an opening date today!


----------



## disney kid at heart

Don Pacho said:


> *Latest Pictures - 07/23/2009*
> Posted by WizardingWorldHarryPotter.com
> at July 23, 2009
> 
> Hello wizards all!
> Were all very excited especially with the release of the Half Blood Prince, and weve got some shots to continue your excitement.
> These get really awesome towards the end, check them out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction on the entrance area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sign, and then the roof area construction behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another angle of the above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot from by the dueling dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A coaster on the left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renovation of the coaster, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about how this will look like when its done! A scene, if anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view on the construction area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different angle of above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet another angle; the coaster on the right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my goodness! Its coming together! Look at Hogsmeade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful turrets! And large!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this looks like progress!! Substantial progress!
> 
> So there you have it! Perhaps one of the most exciting updates weve put up in a whilejust look at Hogsmeade!
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks for the great pics! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United




			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> Some shots from yesterday


----------



## The Princess

Well we are going to Disney in August 2010 because we are hoping HP will open in July.  If it isn't open by then my DD will flip.  
I better start reading those books so I know what is what!!!  At first I told my family that I would just stay in Disney when they go to Universal but after seeing the photos I think I will be right behind them!!!


----------



## scanne

We're hoping it is open by June of 2010!!! Anyone hear anything new???


----------



## Don Pacho

scanne said:


> We're hoping it is open by June of 2010!!! Anyone hear anything new???



The village opens in december, the castle, the main attraction, in june


----------



## MissDisney121

I love this thread. There is so much info and pictures about WWOHP that I hadn't seen before. I had no idea they were so far along getting it done. I am so excited about this park opening. I am not a fanatic but I have seen all of the movies many times and read a few of the books. I think it looks and sounds like it will be amazing.


----------



## damo

Don Pacho said:


> The village opens in december, the castle, the main attraction, in june



Those may be the plans, but as we've seen with Rockit, nobody should book vacations based on those dates.


----------



## TraceyL

Don Pacho said:


> *The village opens in december*, the castle, the main attraction, in june



Now that's something I wasn't aware of - hope so


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of potterish.com


*Chamber of Secrets, Basilisk and Wizard Chessin the Theme Park?*














The last news about _The Wizarding World of Harry Potter_, theme park that is being built in Orlando, have been quite boring with pictures of constructions that do not show anything more than steel. Today, however, the news is a lot more exciting!


The site Poudlard got a draft that leaked from American Scenic (American cinematographic industry) of two attractions that apparently will be in the park.The first one is the _Chamber of Secrets_, quoted with details in the second Potter book, with a Salazar Slytherin statue and the basilisk; the second one is the _wizard chess_, to be played the same way the trio did in one of the obstacles in the first film.



.


----------



## Don Pacho

*The Wizarding World Of Harry Potter Update
 Nassal Construction Photos *




click here:
*
youtube video*



.​


----------



## silverhaze269

All of these updates are really exciting! I can't wait to see the final product 

I can only speak for myself, but I'm prefectly happy with just one new ride, especially if it's going to be as awesome as it sounds. The themeing alone will make me happy...to be able to walk around Hogsmede and the castle will be really neat


----------



## Don Pacho

*Fabrication of Harry Potter building facades 
by The Nassal Company*
*Part One of Three*
Pictures courtesy of Disneyhead, VinylNation















































.​


----------



## Don Pacho

TraceyL said:


> Now that's something I wasn't aware of - hope so




Originally Posted by *Those Four Other Discussion Forums *
I have read that Hogsmeade will be prepared for the season of Christmas 2009 , the Castle do spring 2010...

Apparently, the new word on the "street" is that Universal Studios' Wizarding World of Harry Potter will be opening on December 1st, 2009.

While this may excite Potter fans, as usual, Jim Hill Media has given us a clue about why it might not be THAT exciting.

According to Jim's sources, the Harry Potter aspect of Islands of Adventure does appear to be opening to the public on December 1st of 2009. However, only Hogsmeade Village will open with this Phase One opening. Phase Two will open in 2010 with Hogwarts and the Forbidden Forest and the much talked about Flying Car attraction make its debut.

Personally, I'd like to see an all-inclusive opening since we all know this is such a big deal to Potter fans. I suspect that many fans will make a show at the opening and it will be a disappointment to some of those fans to learn that they won't be able to see the entire Wizarding World of Harry Potter.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I hope that's not true and they open when everything is ready.

Those pics look amazing BTW.


----------



## Deb in IA

I hope the whole thing opens at the same time too.

Sorry, but opening piecemeal just seems to be a money grab by Universal to try to get more of the Christmas crowd.  And yes, it will be disappointing to only see Hogsmeade, and not be able to see the rest.  

Don Pacho, where are you getting those fantastic pictures??


----------



## Don Pacho

Deb in IA said:


> Don Pacho, where are you getting those fantastic pictures??




From different forums, Orlando Rocks, IOA Central, Orlando United and others
The most recent ones are from VinylNation


----------



## xipetotec

Deb in IA said:


> I hope the whole thing opens at the same time too.
> 
> Sorry, but opening piecemeal just seems to be a money grab by Universal to try to get more of the Christmas crowd.  And yes, it will be disappointing to only see Hogsmeade, and not be able to see the rest.
> 
> Don Pacho, where are you getting those fantastic pictures??



From the standoing of someone who can only come at a certain time, I couldn't disagree more! If you feel that way, just don't GO until it's completely open. 

For Me and my whole gang, we can only come down in March 2010. If only part of it is ready, we can only HOPE they will open it and at least let us see what's there! If we KNOW ahead of time that it's not all open, we'll be prepared to accept that. But we'd LOVE to at least see Hogsmeade when we're down if we could.


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Subscribing . . . will plan a trip when it's completely open and want to keep informed!


----------



## DOOM1001

Have you guys seen these videos yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hA3jDTP7i0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z9cRvUTltE


----------



## mvansear

xipetotec said:


> From the standoing of someone who can only come at a certain time, I couldn't disagree more! If you feel that way, just don't GO until it's completely open.
> 
> For Me and my whole gang, we can only come down in March 2010. If only part of it is ready, we can only HOPE they will open it and at least let us see what's there! If we KNOW ahead of time that it's not all open, we'll be prepared to accept that. But we'd LOVE to at least see Hogsmeade when we're down if we could.



I totally agree.  Plus they have currently closed the unicorn and dueling dragons.  We are hoping that those will be some of the areas that will be open in January.


----------



## phamton

mvansear said:


> I totally agree.  Plus they have currently closed the unicorn and dueling dragons.  We are hoping that those will be some of the areas that will be open in January.



Dueling Dragons isn't closed,  only Flying Unicorn.


----------



## mvansear

phamton said:


> Dueling Dragons isn't closed,  only Flying Unicorn.



Won't they have to close it to retheme it?  Have you heard when that might happen?  I saw a pic with huge cranes and just assumed it was closed.


----------



## phamton

They may have to close it at some point in time but it is open now and hasn't closed at all. Who knows just how much work needs to be done to retheme the ride.  It could be weeks or just days.


----------



## Deb in IA

xipetotec said:


> From the standoing of someone who can only come at a certain time, I couldn't disagree more! If you feel that way, just don't GO until it's completely open.



That's what we plan to do.  

Right now, we are trying to decide between a June or an August, 2010 trip, depending on the opening of WWHP.


----------



## damo

mvansear said:


> Won't they have to close it to retheme it?  Have you heard when that might happen?  I saw a pic with huge cranes and just assumed it was closed.



The huge cranes are actually just in the Hogsmeade area.  Dueling Dragons is behind all of that construction.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

I don't mind it opening in different parts.. that is like having more than one surprise!  You can enjoy different things at different times instead of the rush to see it all at once.  If one doesn't want to see it until complete, then you can make that decision not to.... but if one wants to then they can.. I like the idea of different opening times... less crowds too...


----------



## nanceliz

Hopefully dueling dragons will not be closed on our upcoming trip! I called and asked customer service at US and they said it was not scheduled to close during that time (our trip is thanksgiving week). 
Hopefully that will remain true!


Damo......your puppy dog is adorable


----------



## Don Pacho

*Fabrication of Harry Potter building facades 
by The Nassal Company*
*Part Two of Three*
Pictures courtesy of Disneyhead, VinylNation


















































.​


----------



## traceycooper

wow it looks amazing - really starting to take shape now, sooo hoping its open when we go next August


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Taken today. Seems that rockwork is now being added to the castle. _Pics courtesy of Disneyhead (First pic is courtesy of myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about that random square hole in the forward facing side of the show building? I personally think it could be the attraction's main entrance:


----------



## damo

I can't wait to go in two weeks and see how the rock work is starting to shape up on Hogwarts.  It looks so exciting.


----------



## *Robin*

Is there any chance anyone knows the name of the company contracted to do the building?  My husband asked, and I don't have a clue how to find out...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Another picture courtesy of Disneyhead.
> 
> The entrance to Dragon's Challenge.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

The more I see these pic's the more I like the *snow caps*!  I know it is Harry Potter but it is also something that you really do not see here often..  *snow*  I am originally from NY and have been here almost 18 years and miss _*seeing*_ snow, not being in it... so this will give me my fix....


----------



## Debs Hill

What do you guys know about the planned ride?!
Debsx


----------



## Don Pacho

Debs Hill said:


> What do you guys know about the planned ride?!
> Debsx



Not much. Everything is secret.
This is what we know so far:


The site Poudlard got a draft that leaked from American Scenic (American cinematographic industry) of two attractions that apparently will be in the park.The first one is the _Chamber of Secrets_, quoted with details in the second Potter book, with a Salazar Slytherin statue and the basilisk; the second one is the _wizard chess_, to be played the same way the trio did in one of the obstacles in the first film.









From Lifthill

* Universal Orlando may be developing robocoaster*


Some small details of the featured attraction that will be housed within Hogwart's Castle in the future Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal Orlando have been leaked. 
People "in and around the project" have told The Orlando Sentinel that the new roller coaster will be what's known as a "robocoaster." This is a system similar to Robocoaster found at Legoland Park in Denmark. This, however, will differ in that it will be a movable, rotating robotic arm attached to the coaster train. So the idea is that the robotic arm will swivel and move the seats as it makes its way across the track.





Early plans have the roller coaster winding though more than a dozen scenes, though the details of what those scenes may be is still a mystery. The queue line will supposedly feature many special effects such as floating candles and snow.






























These scenes are just speculation from game designers at an Atari forum:

















.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

SO excited!  We'll be at WDW in December and now plan to vist US just to see Hogsmead.


----------



## I<3stitch626

so BEYOND excited for this 
looks like it's going to be pretty spectacular in my opinion! 

i'm curious how they are building hogwarts


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Justin, VinylNation

Pulled this from another forum I view for insider info..

This is from a source called "whylightbulb" who is working on the Potter Project.





			
				whylightbulb said:
			
		

> This is not completely true. There are 50 vehicles designed to cycle on the system. We haven't come close to this yet. Of course we have had a test track running for a while. There are sequences in the ride cycle that haven't worked once yet however. We are doing some things that have never been attempted in any ride system. A lot of this makes Test Track look like child's play. It's not just the ride system either. There are other major elements that are giving us headaches as well. Over budget and behind schedule is accurate however. Not as much as is being reported to some though.
> 
> I would say the thrill factor would be along the lines of Spiderman or Dinosaur and we are using the technology to tell an imaginative story and deliver some unique perceived and real visceral sensations similar to Soarin' but much more effective.




.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

After poking around elsewhere on the net, I am now wondering about the basis for the Dec. 1 phased opening conjecture...  The US Wizarding World of HP site simply lists "2010" as an opening date and the Jim Hill Media article about a Phase One opening was was posted in early 2008. 

I can't think of place I'd rather visit to get into the holiday spirit than Hogsmeade. I am sure hoping that the attraction's partially open this December (I was really looking forward to a draft butter-beer at the Three Broomsticks) but right now, I'm thinking maybe not. Can anybody provide a recent citation that speaks to a phased opening?


----------



## The COH

I really hope this is open when i go next summer. The robo-coster that might be there looks so interesting


----------



## spima3

"Over budget and behind schedule is accurate however. Not as much as is being reported to some though"

Oh, this doesn't sound good at all.  It's already way behind the original schedule, and if this refers to the early spring 2010, then are we looking at fall of 2010 or later?

I am trying to plan a trip just to see this, and had planned on Sept of 2010.  The kids will be in school, but the first month is such a waste, as it is basically spent reviewing everything from the previous year.  So I thought this would be a perfect time to go.  The kids won't miss much, and it won't be a real busy time of year for the parks, we plan on heading over to WDW while there as well. 
I wish there were a firmer opening date.


----------



## damo

spima3 said:


> "Over budget and behind schedule is accurate however. Not as much as is being reported to some though"
> 
> Oh, this doesn't sound good at all.  It's already way behind the original schedule, and if this refers to the early spring 2010, then are we looking at fall of 2010 or later?
> 
> I am trying to plan a trip just to see this, and had planned on Sept of 2010.  The kids will be in school, but the first month is such a waste, as it is basically spent reviewing everything from the previous year.  So I thought this would be a perfect time to go.  The kids won't miss much, and it won't be a real busy time of year for the parks, we plan on heading over to WDW while there as well.
> I wish there were a firmer opening date.



I think that the contract states it must be up and running by June 2010.


----------



## Dawnee

damo said:


> I think that the contract states it must be up and running by June 2010.



What contract would that be?


----------



## mvansear

wow those pics of the ride and the atari simulations are AWESOME.  I am still hopeful for a soft opening in December as I will be there in Jan.  Now I really must go back for the HP full deal.  Thank you all so much for all of the intel.  It makes it all so much more exciting!


----------



## Don Pacho

*Fabrication of Harry Potter building facades 
by The Nassal Company*
*Part Three of Three*
Pictures courtesy of Disneyhead, VinylNation











































.​


----------



## damo

Dawnee said:


> What contract would that be?



I believe it is Universal's licensing contract with Warner.  A filing made with the SEC in August 2007 stipulated that the park will open to the public sometime between December 15, 2009 and June 30, 2010


----------



## Dawnee

damo said:


> I believe it is Universal's licensing contract with Warner.  A filing made with the SEC in August 2007 stipulated that the park will open to the public sometime between December 15, 2009 and June 30, 2010



Thanks Damo!  I really wish Universal would come out with a date.  I'm planning my trip for the beginning of June, but if HP is not ready until the end of June...I would hate to do it, but I would delay my trip.  Don't want to miss HP!!!


----------



## Dawnee

Things that make you go HMMMMMM  - I just noticed this with the AP Blockout Dates.  In 2009 Power Blockout Dates was June 28 - July 5.  For 2010 the Power Blockout Dates is the WHOLE month of JULY.  Hmmmm, is this perhaps a clue?


----------



## Metro West

Dawnee said:


> Things that make you go HMMMMMM  - I just noticed this with the AP Blockout Dates.  In 2009 Power Blockout Dates was June 28 - July 5.  For 2010 the Power Blockout Dates is the WHOLE month of JULY.  Hmmmm, is this perhaps a clue?


 Maybe but that's not uncommon for blackout dates in the summer. A couple of years ago they did that with the Power Pass so it's not necessarily connected to HP.


----------



## melly

mvansear said:


> wow those pics of the ride and the atari simulations are AWESOME. !



I wouldnt wet your kecks just yet because they are just made up guestimates by joe blogs and may bear no resemblance to the ride.


----------



## mvansear

melly said:


> I wouldnt wet your kecks just yet because they are just made up guestimates by joe blogs and may bear no resemblance to the ride.



Gives me something to do January is a long way away.


----------



## laudnergomez

New update over at Brian Orndorf: http://www.brianorndorf.com/2009/08/wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-construction-update-81209.html


----------



## Don Pacho

laudnergomez said:


> New update over at Brian Orndorf: http://www.brianorndorf.com/2009/08/wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-construction-update-81209.html



Thanks. Here's that update:


Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United




			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> *NEW PHOTO UPDATE FROM BRIAN ORNDORF!!!!!*
> 
> @ http://www.brianorndorf.com/2009/08/wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-construction-update-81209.html#more
> 
> *Hogsmeade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could they make it any harder to look through the scaffolding?????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hogsmeade from Jurassic Park Bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hogsmeade Construction (Former Enchanted Oak site)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hogwarts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hogwarts Jurassic Park View*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Off Site Construction*


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Time for my photo comparison Bla Bla Bla stuffs!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> From Brian's newest batch of pics from the Nassal backlot, I highly believe these are corresponding pieces of the Hogwarts Castle facade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Most likely without the older section and now with the clock tower.


----------



## Coach81

Very nice.. any projected completion dates yet?


----------



## TIGGERGUY

Has there been any word yet of shutting down Dueling Dragons to change the interior?  It would seem like the fall would be the time to start.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of YETI PINTRADER, Orlando United



			
				YETI PINTRADER said:
			
		

> A piece of the castle is up.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Sabi, Orlando United




			
				Sabi said:
			
		

> *It is corresponding piece of tower the Hogwarts Castle... *


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United




			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, double post. I'm tellin'.
> 
> Anywho, here is a little video I shot this morning out at IOA.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbLhMIRhF-s


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

>


----------



## John316

Great Pics! Thanks!!!


----------



## SNylund

Hi, long term lurker, first time poster, those pics are great by the way. Was very interested in the development with HP. Does anyone know if there will be a boat ride? And does anyone know what the main ride will be? Other than the re-tooled Dueling Dragons, sorry if I missed this somewhere else.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of  BJCool, IOA Central



The Three Broomsticks Restaurant? (Dining)




As we start to count the months until Islands of Adventure's new themed land opens, elements not related to the flagship ride begin to surface both in construction and design. I'm pretty confident in saying that the trademarked name "BUTTERBEER" will only be a cart/stand serving the unique beverage in the streets of "HOGSMEADE" as illustrated in the original concept art:









And while I and even the most enthusiastic Potter fans have no idea what the eatery known as "MAGIC NEEP" will be, the concrete knowledge that most have is that the main restaurant will feature full sized portions and be called The Three Broomsticks:







So, with that said, it's time to start thinking about the nitpicky aspects of the magical island, including what is available to eat. Here are some questions which have yet to be answered by the Universal Creative team.

1.	Will it feature counter service as the Enchanted Oak did or will Three Broomsticks become IOA's third full service upscale restaurant?
2.	Are the same menu items on the horizon?
3.	Will there be meet and great with actors resembling Harry and other important characters from the series?
4.	If tourists will enjoy specific Potter food to begin with, how will they be modified to suit the American palate?
5.	Because The Three Broomsticks will pretty much be the only sit down establishment of the new area, what do you suppose the capacity for diners will be since people will be flocking to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter for everything it has to offer, including what it has to eat?

.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Was over by the Nassal Company today, looks like they've started working on more structures.


----------



## pascal

Can anyone tell me when the opening is planned.
We want to visit orlando next spring from 22 April till 16 May..
Is there a change that it's allready open.

Pascal


----------



## damo

pascal said:


> Can anyone tell me when the opening is planned.
> We want to visit orlando next spring from 22 April till 16 May..
> Is there a change that it's allready open.
> 
> Pascal



It is supposed to open between Dec. 2009 and June 2010.  At this point that is all we know.


----------



## pascal

damo said:


> It is supposed to open between Dec. 2009 and June 2010.  At this point that is all we know.



When I see the Pictures, I cannot believe that the Opening wil be in December.


Pascal


----------



## damo

pascal said:


> When I see the Pictures, I cannot believe that the Opening wil be in December.
> 
> 
> Pascal



Me neither.  They need a good bit of magic to get any of it ready by then.


----------



## xipetotec

damo said:


> Me neither.  They need a good bit of magic to get any of it ready by then.



too bad Magic is Disney's business eh? ( JUST KIDDING!! Really!... I like both parks.... don't hurt me... )


----------



## SNylund

Does anyone know if HP will feature a boat ride? Maybe like the boat that went through the bank to get Harry's cash in the first movie/book?  There would be tell tell signs of trenches with a steel track that would give this away, if they were constructing a boat ride. I would say if there is nothing like this by now, there is not going to be a boat ride, but just a guess.  Thanks for the inside info if anyone has any.


----------



## jessrose18

subscriping-planning on going dec 2010, but if it opens next april i bet we might have to make an emergency trip to Florida!


----------



## Metro West

SNylund said:


> Does anyone know if HP will feature a boat ride? Maybe like the boat that went through the bank to get Harry's cash in the first movie/book?  There would be tell tell signs of trenches with a steel track that would give this away, if they were constructing a boat ride. I would say if there is nothing like this by now, there is not going to be a boat ride, but just a guess.  Thanks for the inside info if anyone has any.


 No one really knows what is going to be in HP Land...Universal isn't saying anything about the possible attractions. We'll all have to wait and see.


----------



## damo

xipetotec said:


> too bad Magic is Disney's business eh? ( JUST KIDDING!! Really!... I like both parks.... don't hurt me... )



I was thinking more in the terms of Harry Potter magic.  That's got to be more powerful, doncha think?  I mean, he took out Voldemort and really all Disney's got is a little bit of bibbity bobbity boo!!


----------



## eeyorethegreat

SNylund said:


> Does anyone know if HP will feature a boat ride? Maybe like the boat that went through the bank to get Harry's cash in the first movie/book?  There would be tell tell signs of trenches with a steel track that would give this away, if they were constructing a boat ride. I would say if there is nothing like this by now, there is not going to be a boat ride, but just a guess.  Thanks for the inside info if anyone has any.



Actually it was a cart, not a boat that went through Gringotts.  I do agree that sequence would make a great dark coaster- that is if I liked coasters.  My kids would love it though!


----------



## Minnie

Can't wait for HP Island to open 

We will make our first trip to Universal property for this purpose  

Need to start researching the "other side". I would imagine we should stay onsite. We are definitely not into coasters or simulators so I'm not sure how long to plan to stay on Universal property


----------



## Metro West

Minnie said:


> Need to start researching the "other side". I would imagine we should stay onsite. We are definitely not into coasters or simulators so I'm not sure how long to plan to stay on Universal property


 One night onsite will get you two days of unlimited Express access...just something to think about.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of the Orlando Sentinel


*Fog and robots to be part of Universal's Harry Potter world?*



Universal Orlando has filed another couple of interesting construction notices tied to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. 

One is for a Finnish company, FogScreen Inc., to provide fog special effects. As the name suggests, the company specializes in creating nebulous, walk-through fog banks -- made out of ultrasonic waves and tap water -- on which images and videos can be projected. (Think the Davy Jones effect near the beginning of Walt Disney World's Pirates of the Caribbean ride.)

The second is an updated notice for work from Orlando-based theme-park-design company Austin 2 Paris Inc. The notice says the work is for "automata" -- the plural of automaton, which is a type of robot. 



.


----------



## The COH

^
that sounds interesting. The only thing i could picture fog for is voldemort and the death eaters.


----------



## Metro West

Don Pacho said:


> One is for a Finnish company, FogScreen Inc., to provide fog special effects. As the name suggests, the company specializes in creating nebulous, walk-through fog banks -- made out of ultrasonic waves and tap water -- on which images and videos can be projected. (Think the Davy Jones effect near the beginning of Walt Disney World's Pirates of the Caribbean ride.)


 If this works well, I can definately see Universal trying this at HHN one year and it would be GREAT!


----------



## SmallWorld71

The COH said:


> ^
> that sounds interesting. The only thing i could picture fog for is voldemort and the death eaters.



maybe dementors?


----------



## ma2jr

I can't wait.. I bet it will be something to see.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> If this works well, I can definately see Universal trying this at HHN one year and it would be GREAT!



*That would be too kewl-if only tho!!*


----------



## The COH

SmallWorld71 said:


> maybe dementors?



Oh yeah that would work too!
How could i forget about the dementors? Especially since i watched Prisoner of Azkaban today.


----------



## SNylund

eeyorethegreat said:


> Actually it was a cart, not a boat that went through Gringotts.  I do agree that sequence would make a great dark coaster- that is if I liked coasters.  My kids would love it though!



Thanks, I was thinking that was a boat for some reason, oh well, not sure if a boat would work with the theme then? You can probably tell I love boat rides, JPRA my fav!

Wonder if they will use the fog all around, kind of like fogging the whole place up to make it dreamy like, that would be cool. But sounds like more it will be worked in with a projector, similar to the Poisiden.


----------



## The COH

SNylund said:


> Thanks, I was thinking that was a boat for some reason, oh well, not sure if a boat would work with the theme then? You can probably tell I love boat rides, JPRA my fav!



There are boats in the first one. They rode in them after they got off the train at hogwarts. So a boat could still work.


----------



## eeyorethegreat

The COH said:


> There are boats in the first one. They rode in them after they got off the train at hogwarts. So a boat could still work.



That's true!  The first years take the boats to the castle.


----------



## SNylund

Yeah forgot about that, I thought there was a boat somewhere in the first HP, haven't watched it in a while.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Orlando Attractions Magazine



 Photo Update: Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal










The Wizarding World of Harry Potter in Universals Islands of Adventure seems to be moving along well. Its set to open in 2010, although Universal officials havent said if that means spring, summer or fall.
I walked all around the park today checking out the progress. The top photo shows the entrance to the land. This was taken close to the entrance to The Eighth Voyage of Sinbad Stunt Show in The Lost Continent area.









This is what you see as you enter the park. The black bars sticking up in the distance are thought to eventually be the top of Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry, aka Hogwarts Castle.









Here a worker is seen doing something to the closed Flying Unicorn roller coaster. It is thought the kids coaster may reopen as Flight of the Hippogriff.










This building is just inside the entrance to the world. The photo was taken from the new bridge that leads to the Jurassic park area.









When you get back in Jurassic Park, by the entrance to Dueling Dragons, you can see workers adding some of the rock work outside of Hogwarts.

















The view just above the Dueling Dragons locker storage area.









Looking from the back of Hogwarts. This was taken close to the entrance to the Jurassic Park Discovery Center.










Behind Universal is a field off Turkey Lake Road that Universal sometimes uses for storage. 
Here you can see something that looks like it may fit on top of the back bars, as seen in our second photo from the front of the park. 
Compare it to Universals concept art of Hogwarts.















.


----------



## The COH

I heard the other day that Hagrid's hut is supposed to be there? Wonder what would be in there or what its purpose is going to be.


----------



## Don Pacho

The COH said:


> I heard the other day that Hagrid's hut is supposed to be there? Wonder what would be in there or what its purpose is going to be.



Yes, it is there and is already built.







You can see it partially when you are on the dueling dragons queu just before the entrance to the castle


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Orlando Attractions Magazine



 Possible names for Wizarding World of Harry Potter rides, restaurants, and more 










The Internet has been buzzing over the past couple of days with the possibility of the discovery of a few names of various rides, shops, restaurants, and other elements to be included in Universal Orlandos upcoming Wizarding World of Harry Potter addition to their Islands of Adventure theme park.

A search on the Web site for the United States Patent and Trademark Office reveals that back in May, Warner Bros. filed for several trademarks that are likely related to the new theme park within a theme park.

Some of the trademarked names are familiar: *Three Broomsticks, Butterbeer, Ollivanders, Honeydukes, and Zonkos.* Those were all choices (some being winners) of past official polls for the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.

Beyond those, six more trademarks may point to other areas of the Wizarding World and could even be the names of the attractions within it:

- Most notably, the name* Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey* is filed under Entertainment services in the nature of an amusement park ride. It may be safe to assume that this will be the name of the large new ride that is being constructed in the back of the park.

- Likewise, listed under the same category are *Flight of the Hippogriff* and *Dragon Challenge,* which are likely going to be the new names for the existing Flying Unicorn and Dueling Dragons rides.

- Four other trademark names are also listed. *Owl Post* and* Dervish and Banges *are categorized as retail stores. *Hogsmeade Village* is listed as Entertainment services in the nature of an amusement park attraction, namely, a themed area. *Magic Neep* is categorized under Restaurant services, namely, providing of food and beverages for consumption.









- Finally, on the same day that all of these were filed, a mark intended for use on clothing was filed featuring an Harry Potter HP logo along with a stylized wing ball better known to Potter fans as a Golden Snitch. While Golden Snitch has had many trademarks filed for in the past few years, this is one appears to be related to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter simply because its filing date is the same as the rest of the words. Perhaps well see this graphic appearing on apparel inside the theme park.

It must be noted that while all of these words have been filed as trademarks, it doesnt mean that theyre necessarily going to be used inside the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. There is no reason why further marks could not be filed for in the future. But it is certainly possible that next year we will have a chance to ride something called Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey.

_(Credit to Orlando United for first posting the word list)_




.


----------



## Erniandbert

xxxx


----------



## Don Pacho

Erniandbert said:


> -You will be able to interact with Hagrid at his hut




So this will be like a mini-attraction. Interesting...  


Thanks for the inside info.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> _Taken today. Courtesy of OU Correspondent, Disneyhead._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken while riding Ice.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Erniandbert said:


> xxxx



Awesome info! 

Will this VIP Opening be available for the public also? I'm willing to shed a lot of money to get into that one...


----------



## Erniandbert

xxxx


----------



## LouDisney

Thanks so much for the info. I can't wait to hear more, as you find out.


----------



## xipetotec

Erniandbert said:


> -Opening is hoped for late Spring 2010 but they are prepared to push it back as late as Summer 2010. (assume late May, Early June unless there is a major issue otherwise)



Well that sucks. Guess I'm not surprised really, but still dissapointed. I had hoped for early March ( when we go down ). Oh well. No Universal for us this time. Maybe in two years when we're down again.


----------



## mvansear

I am really hoping for the area to be open and just the hippogriff ride as it is my kids fav ride in ioa.  Can't imagine that they will just let that ride sit to wait for the whole WWHP to open.


----------



## Erniandbert

xxxx


----------



## JarethDrakul

Don Pacho said:


> - Likewise, listed under the same category are *Flight of the Hippogriff* and *Dragon Challenge,* which are likely going to be the new names for the existing Flying Unicorn and Dueling Dragons rides.



I hope they don't change the name of Dueling Dragons to Dragon Challenge...it just sounds, well cheesy  then if they're re-theming it the name might fit more (Not that they'll retheme it so it's cheesy but the name will be less haha).


----------



## traceycooper

oh now i have a dilemma regarding tix!!! booked hotel for Aug next yr was gonna wait & see if they bring in any offers including tix in the future - but now i'm wondering if i should get them now??!!??


----------



## damo

traceycooper said:


> oh now i have a dilemma regarding tix!!! booked hotel for Aug next yr was gonna wait & see if they bring in any offers including tix in the future - but now i'm wondering if i should get them now??!!??



I don't think Universal will be offering ticket incentives.  Prices will most likely go up.


----------



## SNylund

HP is gearing up to be a disappointment for me, unfortunately, I can't believe that they are going to re-name DD and the Flying Unicorn to give it HP themes. That is just kind of lame to me.  I think they should have just added new attractions, and not messed with the Lost Continent area at all.

Also, if the FU and DD are going to be the main attractions at HP, that is kind of like saying, hey honey I bought you a new car, come look.  Wait honey, that looks like my same old Dodge Pacer from 1977, no see I painted it and put a new name on the side, called Ferrari F-50, see its new and exciting now.


----------



## Dawnee

damo said:


> I don't think Universal will be offering ticket incentives.  Prices will most likely go up.



That's what I thought too so I just bought by tickets on Sunday for our trip next July.  

BTW, the 7 day 2 park ticket for $99.99 - Universal said that I have to start my 7 days within a year from the time I bought it.  It's not anywhere on their website or on my confirmation, but was verbally told to my TA.    Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## damo

Dawnee said:


> That's what I thought too so I just bought by tickets on Sunday for our trip next July.
> 
> BTW, the 7 day 2 park ticket for $99.99 - Universal said that I have to start my 7 days within a year from the time I bought it.  It's not anywhere on their website or on my confirmation, but was verbally told to my TA.    Can anyone confirm this?



I've never heard that before unless it is some special kind of ticket that your TA got.  Tickets purchased through the website are good indefinitely so you would think yours was too.  I would call Universal directly and ask them.


----------



## SNylund

Universal seems to be pretty good about honoring tickets.  We used some YEARS ago, like in 1997 in LA, and I do believe they clearly said on the tickets that they were expired (past the used by date), but in the main ticket booth thing, they exchanged them for us for new ones.


----------



## eeyorethegreat

Dawnee said:


> That's what I thought too so I just bought by tickets on Sunday for our trip next July.
> 
> BTW, the 7 day 2 park ticket for $99.99 - Universal said that I have to start my 7 days within a year from the time I bought it.  It's not anywhere on their website or on my confirmation, but was verbally told to my TA.    Can anyone confirm this?



I bought the ones that are $99 too.  My tickets do not have an expiration date and it  said good 6 days from first use.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of bookmarkmaster, Orlando United



			
				bookmarkmaster said:
			
		

> On May 31, 2007, Universal Studios and Warner Bros. announced that "The Wizarding World of Harry Potter," a Harry Potter theme park, will open at Universal Orlando Resort in late 2009 or early 2010. The park will be located at Universal's Islands of Adventures theme park. At the time, they announced that "the fully immersive, themed land will enable guests to visit some of the most iconic locations found in the books and the films, including the village of Hogsmeade, the mysterious Forbidden Forest, and even Hogwarts castle itself."
> 
> Author JK Rowling said, "The plans I've seen look incredibly exciting, and I don't think fans of the books or films will be disappointed." The park will "feature immersive rides and interactive attractions, as well as experiential shops and restaurants that will enable guests to sample fare from the wizarding world's best known establishments. Also debuting will be a state-of-the-art attraction that will bring the magic, characters, and stories of Harry Potter to life in an exciting way that guests have never before experienced."
> 
> A filing made with the SEC in August 2007 stipulated that the park will open to the public sometime between December 15, 2009 and June 30, 2010.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of kldx360 and BJCool, Orlando United



			
				kldx360 said:
			
		

> has anyone noticed that the new metal structure in between the two castle pieces already up at IOA is *probably that clocktower-looking-thing in the concept art of hogwarts?* btw do u play sax "saxamaphoone"? that's pretty cool, i play trumpet lol







			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Thanks for the insight, Einstein!!!!!:bonk: Here is a visual aid just for you. I'm totally kidding :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Pictures credited to Disneyhead


----------



## honeysuckle_rose

I am beginning to research at trip for summer 2011.  If I buy the two park/7 day tickets that are currently on sale for $99.99, will these get me into the Harry Potter portion of the park?   Or is it going to be a separate park which will require a separate ticket?  Hope this question makes sense and forgive my ignorance.  I will be excited to visit Universal Orlando for the first time.

Thanks!!


----------



## h20jag

honeysuckle_rose said:


> I am beginning to research at trip for summer 2011.  If I buy the two park/7 day tickets that are currently on sale for $99.99, will these get me into the Harry Potter portion of the park?   Or is it going to be a separate park which will require a separate ticket?  Hope this question makes sense and forgive my ignorance.  I will be excited to visit Universal Orlando for the first time.
> 
> Thanks!!



It'll be included. It's all behind that same row of turnstyles out front!
(Lest a TM here says different... I'm just a sheep myself )


----------



## Metro West

honeysuckle_rose said:


> I am beginning to research at trip for summer 2011.  If I buy the two park/7 day tickets that are currently on sale for $99.99, will these get me into the Harry Potter portion of the park?   Or is it going to be a separate park which will require a separate ticket?  Hope this question makes sense and forgive my ignorance.  I will be excited to visit Universal Orlando for the first time.
> 
> Thanks!!


 WWoHP will be part of IOA so you would not need a separate ticket.


----------



## melly

SNylund said:


> HP is gearing up to be a disappointment for me, unfortunately, I can't believe that they are going to re-name DD and the Flying Unicorn to give it HP themes. That is just kind of lame to me.  I think they should have just added new attractions, and not messed with the Lost Continent area at all.
> 
> Also, if the FU and DD are going to be the main attractions at HP, that is kind of like saying, hey honey I bought you a new car, come look.  Wait honey, that looks like my same old Dodge Pacer from 1977, no see I painted it and put a new name on the side, called Ferrari F-50, see its new and exciting now.




its funny really because I expressed this opinion a number of pages back on this thread and got flamed for it. 

Despite what anyone says when you cut through all the guff and the hype that started off as a "new park" then a "park within a park" the real deal is that 1 new ride is coming along with a few coats of paint on existing rides.


----------



## damo

SNylund said:


> HP is gearing up to be a disappointment for me, unfortunately, I can't believe that they are going to re-name DD and the Flying Unicorn to give it HP themes. That is just kind of lame to me.  I think they should have just added new attractions, and not messed with the Lost Continent area at all.
> 
> Also, if the FU and DD are going to be the main attractions at HP, that is kind of like saying, hey honey I bought you a new car, come look.  Wait honey, that looks like my same old Dodge Pacer from 1977, no see I painted it and put a new name on the side, called Ferrari F-50, see its new and exciting now.



Not sure where you got the idea that FU and DD are going to be the main attractions.  I would say that Hogwarts and the new ride will be the main attraction.  Hogmeade, in all its glory, should be pretty cool too.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

melly said:


> its funny really because I expressed this opinion a number of pages back on this thread and got flamed for it.
> 
> Despite what anyone says when you cut through all the guff and the hype that started off as a "new park" then a "park within a park" the real deal is that 1 new ride is coming along with a few coats of paint on existing rides.



As an HP fan for years, the appeal for me is not the rides but rather the theming of the area. I look forward the most to FINALLY be able to go inside Hogwarts and various other places in the magical world. That's where the true magic is.


----------



## xipetotec

Caribbeanprincess said:


> As an HP fan for years, the appeal for me is not the rides but rather the theming of the area. I look forward the most to FINALLY be able to go inside Hogwarts and various other places in the magical world. That's where the true magic is.



I echo a bit of both these sentiments. While I *DO* agree with you and *AM* looking very forward to the theming, Hagrid's hut, Hogsmeade, etc. etc. and I'm "okay" with what they're doing "attraction-wise"... it DOES greatly annoy me that their stupid marketing went on about a "Park within a Park" and made it sound a whole lot bigger than it's going to be. 

That being said... I can't wait to step foot into the Wizarding World and will go next year when I'm in Orlando if it's even half-open as some reports have suggested.


----------



## Metro West

SNylund said:


> Also, if the FU and DD are going to be the main attractions at HP, that is kind of like saying, hey honey I bought you a new car, come look.  Wait honey, that looks like my same old *Dodge Pacer *from 1977, no see I painted it and put a new name on the side, called Ferrari F-50, see its new and exciting now.


 I don't think the coasters are the main attractions just nice additions to the new area. Universal certainly isn't advertising them as such.

BTW...The Pacer was made by AMC not Dodge. I remember the commercials for the Pacer with the really long sub sandwich inside the car showing how wide the car was.


----------



## diskids2

Since we have never been to IOA (or US) I look forward to it......I just hope it is open when we go next July!


----------



## SNylund

Metro West said:


> I don't think the coasters are the main attractions just nice additions to the new area. Universal certainly isn't advertising them as such.
> 
> BTW...The Pacer was made by AMC not Dodge. I remember the commercials for the Pacer with the really long sub sandwich inside the car showing how wide the car was.


 Yeah I couldn't remember? But you get my point.

I will certainly give HP all benefits of the doubt and certainly hope they will create brand new attractions for HP, I'm sure it will be cool, was just hoping that it would have about 2 big new rides.

I was never a fan of tearing down any part of the LC and annexing it into HP, thought the Enchanted Oak was a work of art and should not have been messed with etc., but oh well, it is what it is going to be. A new HP land is better than no new land at all.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> There has been no confirmation from Universal that there will in fact be a MagiQuest based attraction. As a matter of fact, there has been very little actual info regarding anything in TWWOHP. But there has been confirmation that there will be and interactive attraction. There have been some very strong rumors (rumor that Uni has signed a contract with Creative Kingdom) and tidbits of info (Walk-tru mentioned in the announcement video, Emily Watson saying that the "ride" film she worked on is an interactive attraction, And in the concept art for the 3 Broomsticks there are kids with wands and a Marauders maps which is very similar to how the kids playing MagiQuest look while playing, with the wand and quest book, And then the poll question about what type of wand would you prefer, and trademark for the park that includes Ollivander's) out there that make me pretty sure that there will be. And as to where it will be located I am pretty sure that the Robobcoaster attraction will be in the huge block building that is basically the back of the Hogwarts castle with the queue being in the block structure on the left that has the huge metal structure on the front and the circular turret already on the side. And the MagiQuest based walk-thru game will be in the front of the structure and in the smaller block section on the right side of the front of the castle where you enter the castle. Also I do know for a fact there will be a Defense against the Dark Arts Classroom but I don't know if it is going to be part of the interactive game or the "theater" for the rumored special FX heavy magic show that I have heard may be called Hogwarts: An Introduction to Magic. Which could be in the block structure on the right side of the castle. Leaving just the center part of the front of the castle for the game. But the center portion alone is pretty sizable and several stories (at least 4 stories) tall.
> I also believe there will be a shop in Hogsmeade where you buy the wands and wand bling that also has a room that will have a training movie/preshow that Emily Watson was refering to. And that is based on how the 2 MagiQuest attractions that I have been to are set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again I could be completely wrong. I just compile rumors, tidbits of info, and things I have heard into something that makes sense to me and then throw it out there. But DO keep in mind that as of now everything you hear from anybody concerning TWWOHP is rumor, conjecture, and secondhand info.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United


			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> Todays Update:
> 
> OMG!!! you can see it from CityWalk and Universal is ruining my life!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And OMG!!!! It towers over The Discovey Center!!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United



			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I'm posting for the first time even though I've been following these forums for a looooooooong time! I wanted to share this with y'all:
> 
> *Universal preparing to pull back the curtain on Harry Potter*
> posted by Jason Garcia on Sep 3, 2009 2:07:38 PM
> Universal Orlando is preparing to reveal new details about the hugely anticipated Wizarding World of Harry Potter.
> 
> The resort has begun sending out invitations for a Sept. 15 webcast promising a "first-ever glimpse" ot the Wizarding World, which is supposed to open sometime during the first half of 2010. A spokesman for Universal declined to elaborate on the event.
> 
> (From Orlando Sentinel - http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/bu...to-pull-back-the-curtain-on-harry-potter.html)
> 
> _AND..._
> 
> *New details about Wizarding World coming September 15th*
> Warner Brothers and Universal Studios have long been quiet about the upcoming Wizarding World of Harry Potter theme park in Orlando, Florida since they announced it two years ago.
> 
> Now though, it looks like some big details are about to emerge. As The Orlando Sentinel reports, Universal has been sending out invitations to various members of the press for an event in Orlando on September 15th.
> 
> MuggleNet is one of those members invited and we will be providing full coverage of the event! In the mean time, check out all we got on the Theme Park right here.
> Posted by Andrew on Sep 3rd
> 
> (From HP fansite Mugglenet.com - http://mugglenet.com/app/news/show/2795)
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TILL Sept. 15!!! :happy:
> 
> Btw, I'm a HUGE Harry Potter and Universal fan! hehe!


----------



## Clifton

Hey Don, 13th pic says you're busted lol


----------



## damo

Clifton said:


> Hey Don, 13th pic says you're busted lol



I don't believe Don is taking these pictures but is just bringing them over from Orlando United so people here don't have to surf the net to find current pics.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

> As an HP fan for years, the appeal for me is not the rides but rather the theming of the area. I look forward the most to FINALLY be able to go inside Hogwarts and various other places in the magical world. That's where the true magic is.



I agree 100%! I can't wait for the to feel the atmosphere of the magical world!


----------



## ellenmiele

Can I hope to visit WWoHP during our April 2010 trip or is it scheduled to open farther out than that?


----------



## Metro West

ellenmiele said:


> Can I hope to visit WWoHP during our April 2010 trip or is it scheduled to open farther out than that?


 Universal has not released the official opening date...anything you hear is pure speculation.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

My friend who lives in Orlando called me today and told me Tom Felton, who plays Draco Malfoy in the movies, is in the area to do promotion for TWWOHP. So I guess a big announcement is coming soon.


----------



## Metro West

Caribbeanprincess said:


> My friend who lives in Orlando called me today and told me Tom Felton, who plays Draco Malfoy in the movies, is in the area to do promotion for TWWOHP. So I guess a big announcement is coming soon.


 There was an article in the paper last week about a webcast on 9/15 about the WWoHP...I guess they're priming people.


----------



## damo

Caribbeanprincess said:


> My friend who lives in Orlando called me today and told me Tom Felton, who plays Draco Malfoy in the movies, is in the area to do promotion for TWWOHP. So I guess a big announcement is coming soon.



Yup.  He's got it on twitter (that he will be there...not the announcement).


----------



## andychris14

We are also hoping that it is going to be opened for our august 2010 trip. My ds will be disappointed if dueling dragons is not up and running but hopefully it will be in the new part.
Thanks for all of the info


----------



## mvansear

Metro West said:


> There was an article in the paper last week about a webcast on 9/15 about the WWoHP...I guess they're priming people.



Do you remember where you can view the webcast?  What time it will be on and will it stay on the internet to watch later or is it only live?


----------



## Metro West

mvansear said:


> Do you remember where you can view the webcast?  What time it will be on and will it stay on the internet to watch later or is it only live?


 I'm not sure...the article stated they were emailing invitations so I don't think it will initially be for the public.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...-harry-potter-090309,0,286483.story?track=rss


----------



## damo

Mugglenet is invited, so they may have some live coverage.


----------



## mvansear

interesting, hopefully it will hit the general internet or youtube if it is a video webcast.  wonder how long it will take to get it out there?


----------



## Metro West

mvansear said:


> wonder how long it will take to get it out there?


 In this day and age...not long I'm sure.


----------



## Don Pacho

Clifton said:


> Hey Don, 13th pic says you're busted



I don't like unappreciative comments.
I will not be bringing pics and comments from other web sites anymore to avoid that


----------



## donaldduck352

damo said:


> I don't believe Don is taking these pictures but is just bringing them over from Orlando United so people here don't have to surf the net to find current pics.



*Exactly!!




Don Pacho said:



			I don't like unappreciative comments.
I will not be bringing pics and comments from other web sites anymore to avoid that
		
Click to expand...


I think what he was trying to say is the contruction workers were smiling for the camera.
I'm with damo,please dont stop posting pics.It does cutdown on the time it would take to find them.
Let me say that we really like them and appriecate(sp) you posting them here.Please dont stop..*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

mvansear said:


> interesting, hopefully it will hit the general internet or youtube if it is a video webcast.  wonder how long it will take to get it out there?


Expect it to be online within an hour of the end of the broadcast. And expect it to be down within the same hour.


----------



## silverhaze269

Don Pacho said:


> I don't like unappreciative comments.
> I will not be bringing pics and comments from other web sites anymore to avoid that



Don, your photos are the only reason I've been coming to the DIS on a semi-regular basis in the past few months. If you don't post any more pictures I don't know what I'll do


----------



## damo

Don Pacho said:


> I don't like unappreciative comments.
> I will not be bringing pics and comments from other web sites anymore to avoid that



I don't think there was anything unappreciative about what he said.  I think he was just commenting on the look on the faces of the tractor drivers just like donaldduck352 said.  They kinda have that "smile we're on candid camera" look on their faces.  The picture is obviously not taken from any restricted area (you can see the wall) so there wouldn't be any issue anyways.  

There are lots of people who have no idea where to look for updates and your detective work is much appreciated.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Here ya go. New picture update from brianorndorf.com.
> 
> *Hogsmeade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hogsmeade from Jurassic Park Bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hogsmeade Construction (The Buildings are Really Taking Shape)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hogwarts Jurassic Park View*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Off Site Construction @ Nassal*




more pics ahead...


----------



## Don Pacho

Part 2 of the same post

(this forum does not accept more than 25 pictures at a time)


Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Here ya go. New picture update from brianorndorf.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> BTW, found *EVEN BETTER :happy: and NEWER* photos from a forum member known as _Hatetofly_ at Amusementinsider.com. His pics include vantage points from dueling dragons  of Hogsmeade rooftops and of the new triangular roof structure added to Hogwarts. Enjoy........................


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Sabi, Orlando United




			
				Sabi said:
			
		

> *I can't wait to see it... FINISHED!!! *:happy:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Some shots from Nassal today.


----------



## enchantingodin

Thanks for keeping us up to date with pics Don Pacho!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Thank you for putting these awesome pics together!  This group of attractions is REALLY shaping up.


----------



## LouDisney

Thanks for the pics!! I will be there in Oct, and I can't wait for this to finally open. Whenever that will be. Hopefully they will give us an idea next week.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Pictures are looking amazing as always!


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the great pics.  We'll be there next week so we can see it for ourselves & I can hardly wait.


----------



## mvansear

Don thank you so much for the pics, I check out this forum daily to see if there are any new ones.


----------



## Metro West

Here's an article from today's paper that I thought I would share:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...er-attraction-universal-091309,0,694680.story


----------



## damo

Metro West said:


> Here's an article from today's paper that I thought I would share:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...er-attraction-universal-091309,0,694680.story



I'm actually a little concerned about the number of people that are going to be attracted.  I am so used to the nice crowd levels and really don't want it to turn into a crazy chaos of Potter fans.

Even though we generally go in off season, I think that off season is going to turn into something we've never quite experienced there before.


----------



## Metro West

damo said:


> I'm actually a little concerned about the number of people that are going to be attracted.  I am so used to the nice crowd levels and really don't want it to turn into a crazy chaos of Potter fans.
> 
> Even though we generally go in off season, I think that off season is going to turn into something we've never quite experienced there before.


 I agree that the days of low crowds at Universal are certainly numbered. After WWoHP opens, it's going to be pure insanity all the time...not just at Christmas or during spring break weeks.


----------



## spima3

So hoping that they announce an opening date this Tuesday.

I am planning a trip to FL based around WWHP as well, and I, too, wonder just how crazy it may get if many are doing the same.


----------



## Rip

Maybe this has been answered, but I thought I read at one point that Hogwarts would be taller than Cinderella Castle. Anyone know if that is still the plan?


----------



## FloraFauna

Oh my goodness, the pictures are beautiful.  I can't wait.


----------



## Figment22

Rip said:


> Maybe this has been answered, but I thought I read at one point that Hogwarts would be taller than Cinderella Castle. Anyone know if that is still the plan?


I had not heard this but I was always under the impression that Cinderella Castle's height was determined by the Central Florida building code that has a height limit due to the potential for hurricane force winds.  I believe the castle is just under the height limit so I'd assume Hogwarts would have to be right around the same height.


----------



## tiggerrr

Figment22 said:


> I had not heard this but I was always under the impression that Cinderella Castle's height was determined by the Central Florida building code that has a height limit due to the potential for hurricane force winds.  I believe the castle is just under the height limit so I'd assume Hogwarts would have to be right around the same height.



I don't know if there is a height limit on theme park attractions or not, but the Tower of Terror is 10 feet higher than Cinderella Castle.  It's 199 feet and the cap on its height was the regulations that all buildings and structures that are 200 feet or higher require aircraft warning lights on top and the Imagineers at Disney didn't want the lights.  If Hogwarts is taller than Cinderella Castle, I would be willing to bet it won't be more than 199 feet for the same reason.


----------



## xipetotec

Rip said:


> Maybe this has been answered, but I thought I read at one point that Hogwarts would be taller than Cinderella Castle. Anyone know if that is still the plan?



There was a rumour. But my understanding is that Cindy's castle is 180ft and Hogwarts will be 150ft. 

Neither of them WANT to be higher than 200ft because then they would have to put airplane warning lights on them. Kinda ruins it a bit...


----------



## Rip

xipetotec said:


> There was a rumour. But my understanding is that Cindy's castle is 180ft and Hogwarts will be 150ft.
> 
> Neither of them WANT to be higher than 200ft because then they would have to put airplane warning lights on them. Kinda ruins it a bit...




Thanks, I knew it was initially a rumor but didn't know if it was ever confirmed. It would be kinda cool, though, since from what I've read the overall area taken up by Hogwarts will be much bigger than Cinderella's Castle.


----------



## ChrisFL

Its going to be cool driving by on I-4 and seeing Hogwarts in the distance, great free advertising


----------



## violentlyserene

I nearly died of happiness when I heard the news. I've been looking forward to going to the Islands of Adventure for 8 years now (the first posters were up when I was last at Universal). The other islands were awesome enough but now Harry Potter? My husband will hate it but I'm going on every last rollercoaster with him (i won't normally even ride baby ones) so he'll get over it.


----------



## SNylund

violentlyserene said:


> I nearly died of happiness when I heard the news. I've been looking forward to going to the Islands of Adventure for 8 years now (the first posters were up when I was last at Universal). The other islands were awesome enough but now Harry Potter? My husband will hate it but I'm going on every last rollercoaster with him (i won't normally even ride baby ones) so he'll get over it.



You will probably be pleasantly surprised that he will love it after he goes. That was the case in our family, some weren't too hot on the idea, then afterwards they were hooked!


----------



## ky07

*I am curious to see it all finished but not thrilled since its more than likely to be open when we go next year in july and all onsite hotels will probably be booked up and may have to stay offsite and not thrilled about that *


----------



## Surroundedbyboys

ky07- why don't you book your hotel now? We have our reservations for August 2010 already booked on-site.


----------



## xipetotec

Rip said:


> Thanks, I knew it was initially a rumor but didn't know if it was ever confirmed. It would be kinda cool, though, since from what I've read the overall area taken up by Hogwarts will be much bigger than Cinderella's Castle.




Very likely. If you look at the current construction combined with the artist's rendering, the rock work at the base looks huge. Keep in mind however that unlike Cinderella's. this will actually have an attraction ( other than a restaurant and/or stage show  ) inside!


----------



## ky07

Surroundedbyboys said:


> ky07- why don't you book your hotel now? We have our reservations for August 2010 already booked on-site.


*Love to but can't afford the deposit right now *


----------



## violentlyserene

> You will probably be pleasantly surprised that he will love it after he goes. That was the case in our family, some weren't too hot on the idea, then afterwards they were hooked!



He wants to go to Universal most of all, just not the Harry Potter island. He hates Harry Potter (making him watch the movies has not helped a bit)


----------



## pascal

This i found on a dutch Orlando forum:

_Themepark-experts gaan uit van een officiele openingsdatum van The Wizarding World of Harry Potter in Islands of Adventure op 30 juni 2010. De toeristische branche zit dringend op een concrete openingsdatum te wachten i.v.m. veel vragen over "wanneer nou?" _
if means, that *themapark experts *think that the official opening of the HP area will be planned on 30 juni 2010.


Pascal


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Willow, Orlando United



			
				Willow said:
			
		

> Website update:


----------



## silverhaze269

OMG I am soo excited now! 

I decided to check in before my class (which is now in 15 mins) to see if any of the announcements had been posted yet...and wow! I was excited before, but now with the early concept art of the rides it makes me even more so! 

I can't wait to check back later on today to see what else has been revealed...if anything.


----------



## LouDisney

I'm ready!! Can't wait to hear the announcements!!


----------



## xipetotec

Oh COME ON!!!!!! 


Okay, so we're going down to Orlando in early March 2010.... I've been DYING over this wondering if it will be open when we go. a little tiny part of me was hoping they would either say "Early 2010" as a surprise, but even June 30th 2010, that way I wouldn't need to worry about it, it would be relinquished to a later trip.... 


NOW, they announce "Spring 2010" as a definite time ( but no DATES of course ) ... So I STILL have no idea if it will be open when go... *sigh* ... Guess I'll have to write them in February and see if there's any chance....


----------



## damo

Fly through video

http://media.universalorlando.com/h...s/The Wizarding World of Harry Potter Map.mov

and lots of pictures

http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/images.php

descriptions

http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/news.php

interactive map

http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/map.php


----------



## njbeachbum

I like what I am seeing, but I guess it seems a little flat. There are what two major attractions and a lot of "sets", shops and restaurants. Am I missing something?


----------



## damo

njbeachbum said:


> I like what I am seeing, but I guess it seems a little flat. There are what two major attractions and a lot of "sets", shops and restaurants. Am I missing something?



The new e-ticket ride is the only new ride and there is the redesign of Dueling Dragons and Flying Unicorn.  The new ride, however, is supposed to blow our socks off.  That corresponds to most of the other islands.  Remember that this isn't an entire theme park but just one section of the theme park like Fantasyland, Frontierland, etc.


----------



## njbeachbum

damo said:


> The new e-ticket ride is the only new ride.  It, however, is supposed to blow our socks off.



Right, sorry I forgot that the Dragon ride is a refurb right? (I have never been to Universal). I guess what I am saying is that I really love the Harry Potter books and the look (not the stories) of the movies, but this doesn't really seem to be 'enough'. 

Am I way off base here?


----------



## xipetotec

njbeachbum said:


> I like what I am seeing, but I guess it seems a little flat. There are what two major attractions and a lot of "sets", shops and restaurants. Am I missing something?



Well there are three attractions. I guess the Flight of the Hippogriff is more "kiddy" but still... 

I think a lot of it IS atmosphere. If it comes out the way it LOOKS it should feel totally immersive into the potter universe.


----------



## damo

njbeachbum said:


> Right, sorry I forgot that the Dragon ride is a refurb right? (I have never been to Universal). I guess what I am saying is that I really love the Harry Potter books and the look (not the stories) of the movies, but this doesn't really seem to be 'enough'.
> 
> Am I way off base here?



It wouldn't be enough if it was an entire theme park.  In the amount of space that there is for this island, there really isn't much more that can be done.  There are also five other sections in this park that are each quite large.  You have all these other things:

In Marvel Super Hero Island: The Amazing Adventures of Spiderman, Doctor Doom's Fearfall, Storm Force Accelatron, Incredible Hulk Coaster 
In Toon Lagoonudley Do-Right's Ripsaw Falls,Me Ship, The Olive,Popye & Bluto's Bilge Rat Barges 
In Jurrasic Park: Jurassic Park Discovery Center,Jurassic Park River Adventure,Camp Jurassic,Pteranodon Flyers 
In The Lost Continentoseidon's Fury,The Eighth Voyage of Sinbad Stunt Show 
In Seuss Landing:If I Ran the Zoo,The Cat in the Hat,One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish,Caro-Suess-el,The High in the Sky Seuss Trolley Train Ride 

And now in Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Dragon Challenge, The Flight of the Hippogriff, and the Forbidden Journey.


That is quite a bit for one theme park.


----------



## patster734

damo said:


> The new e-ticket ride is the only new ride and there is the redesign of Dueling Dragons and Flying Unicorn.  The new ride, however, is supposed to blow our socks off.  That corresponds to most of the other islands.  Remember that this isn't an entire theme park but just one section of the theme park like Fantasyland, Frontierland, etc.



I find it interesting that the map indicates that Hagrid's Hut will be in between Dueling Dragons and Flying Unicorn. but I'm not seeing enough space to accomodate the hut.

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as...0&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&scene=3909179&encType=1


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> I find it interesting that the map indicates that Hagrid's Hut will be in between Dueling Dragons and Flying Unicorn. but I'm not seeing enough space to accomodate the hut.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as...0&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&scene=3909179&encType=1



It is already built.  As you go up the stairs to ride DD you pass right by it.  It was built last spirng I think.






You can see a Flying Unicorn rail on the left bottom.


----------



## mom2mykids

I guess I can be a tad happy that our Jan 2010 trip has been postponed, huh?  I think we are going Aug now.  Ugh for the heat and the crowds but what can ya do.  Gotta go when you can!


----------



## Surroundedbyboys

I honestly couldn't care less about the rides. (And yes, I do love rides!) Our favorite thing about Universal Studios is the theming. I can't wait to walk into the HP area and hear the music, see the buildings, etc. I remember my son saying at age 10- "I wish we could go see the castle!" He's 17 now and still excited about it.


----------



## pixeegrl

We are so excited! Hoping to go December of 2010 (was gonna wait till 2011 but just couldn't). I think the atmosphere is really going to be what makes it so exciting!


----------



## SNylund

I take it no one knows anything about the Forbidden Journey ride (new ride) other than it may be kind of like Spiderman, a high tech 3-D ride?

I am a little disappointed with the whole re-tool DD for Dragon Challenge and Flying Unicorn for Flight of the Hippogriff. I welcome the new island and I'll take  what comes, but for me it would have been 1000 times better with 3 new rides or  even just 2 totally new rides, and just leave the others as is. I've said this before, but re-tooling rides for HP is a little nickle and dime-ish  and I thought if they were going to poor millions into a new island, ESPECIALLy doing a HP theme and considering its a billion dollar franchise and a huge phenomenon, that they would have truely gone all out, which in my book is all totally new rides and attractions. But oh well, I'll take it.


----------



## frequency

I have no problem with the refurbed rides.  Dueling Dragons is perfect for the area and needed a little updating anyway.  The hippogriff coaster (unicorn) is a really zippy coaster for little kids.  Having that for the younger crowd is perfect.  

A roller coaster is a roller coaster, the theming in this park is what will make it awesome.  Triwizards competition is great theming for "competing" coasters.  And don't we all love these coasters?  If they had removed it and put up something new, would we have liked them better?

I am not a shopper.  But the shops in this section are incredible.  They are part of the books, and if they are done well, they will add to the experience of being at Hogwarts.   I want to buy something a Zonks and I want to eat at the 3 broomsticks.  You better believe I will be getting a wand at Olivanders.  It sounds like that will be an experience in itself (rumors are that the wands will be interactive in the park).  I will be having a butterbeer.  I will be having a chocolate frog.  I will be having every flavor beans.  I will be taking my picture by the Hogwarts Express. And Hagrids Hut.

Thats without even getting near the new ride.

There are lots of dorks like me.


----------



## xipetotec

SNylund said:


> I take it no one knows anything about the Forbidden Journey ride (new ride) other than it may be kind of like Spiderman, a high tech 3-D ride?
> 
> I am a little disappointed with the whole re-tool DD for Dragon Challenge and Flying Unicorn for Flight of the Hippogriff. I welcome the new island and I'll take  what comes, but for me it would have been 1000 times better with 3 new rides or  even just 2 totally new rides, and just leave the others as is. I've said this before, but re-tooling rides for HP is a little nickle and dime-ish  and I thought if they were going to poor millions into a new island, ESPECIALLy doing a HP theme and considering its a billion dollar franchise and a huge phenomenon, that they would have truely gone all out, which in my book is all totally new rides and attractions. But oh well, I'll take it.



Well the RUMOR is that it will be a "robocoaster" type ride. Basically you're in a ride vehicle attached to a giant robotic arm that moves and swings you around. If you add some cool 3D, lighting, smoke effects, could be a fantastic attraction! 

As for the re-theming, if you look at the amount of structure they're building, I think a decision has to be made about "theming vs more attractions" and I, for one, when dealing with Harry Potter, want perfect theming and some attractions.... 


Besides... if they added like 10 attractions, it would take too much away from the other islands in the park.


----------



## SNylund

xipetotec said:


> Well the RUMOR is that it will be a "robocoaster" type ride. Basically you're in a ride vehicle attached to a giant robotic arm that moves and swings you around. If you add some cool 3D, lighting, smoke effects, could be a fantastic attraction!
> 
> As for the re-theming, if you look at the amount of structure they're building, I think a decision has to be made about "theming vs more attractions" and I, for one, when dealing with Harry Potter, want perfect theming and some attractions....
> 
> 
> Besides... if they added like 10 attractions, it would take too much away from the other islands in the park.



Thanks for the info. I didn't mean they should have added 10 new rides I agree that would be too much to ask.  At this point there is no point in complaining, I will deal with what they've done and just hope that the main new ride is really awesome, I can deal with 1 new awesome ride.

I do agree the new large area of theming is important and cool.  That is probably the main thing I like about IOA in any case is the terrific theming. A whole new HP land theme will be really cool.


----------



## patster734

damo said:


> It is already built.  As you go up the stairs to ride DD you pass right by it.  It was built last spirng I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a Flying Unicorn rail on the left bottom.



Thanks for the picture!  So I wonder if we'll be able to tour the hut or just look at it?


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> Thanks for the picture!  So I wonder if we'll be able to tour the hut or just look at it?



I am pretty sure they are just shells with an empty interior.


Apparently they have gone way over budget on this park within a park, spending an extra $100,000,000 more than the first budgets.


----------



## Dreamflight

I'm excited for the potential of the "Forbidden Journey" ride but I really hope there is room to walk around Hogwarts.   I'm 100 times more interested in the theming and "walk around" immersion of this area then the ride. And the way it sounds to me (just a hunch, of course) is that the only area you can explore in Hogwarts is what will likely be a hallway for a line, and then you exit via Filch's. From the Universal site



> # Located in Hogwarts castle, Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey is a thrilling new state-of-the-art attraction that uses entirely new technology to bring the magic, characters and stories of Harry Potter to life in ways never before experienced.
> 
> # Before exiting back into Hogsmeade, Filch's Emporium of Confiscated Goods is full of Ministry of Magic and magical creatures merchandise, Omnioculars, and even remote control Golden Snitches



I'm not expecting a full castle to explore as that would just be insanely difficult (expensive and well, physics wise...good luck with the moving staircases!) but it would be nice to walk around areas like the common rooms, the great hall, etc, Snape's dungeon room, etc.   I also wonder if people can go into Hagrid's Hut?

It looks like Hogsmeade is pretty awesome though, If I'm right about Hogwarts (...hoping I'm not) I think oogsmeade will probably be my favorite part to just hang around and take in the sights. And Butter beer   I wonder if they actually are making their own "recipe" or just serving regular licensed root beer.


----------



## popsynic

Before anyone moans at me, I do think this is great in general, and me and the kids are looking forward to visiting, but the announcement to me does make it sound a bit like - "The Wizarding World of Harry Potter Shops"

Only three attractions mentioned (with two being refurbs of exisiting rides and the main one of those still shrouded in mystery) is a bit dissapointing to be honest, and all in all doesn't seem as exciting as Walt Disney's big announcement this past weekend.

In comparison, Walt Disney World plans are not disimilar - its 'new land' also includes a couple of refurbs, lots of shops/meet and great buildings, and only one brand new attraction - but their marketing team have made its sound way more exciting.

Come on Universal, where is all the showbiz, glitz and glamour within your annoucnemnt - you have made it all sound less exciting than you could have!!!

PLUS spring 2010 is 5 only months away and still no fixed opening date!!!


----------



## damo

Those rooms might be in the ride.  It would be logistically impossible to have everyone exploring Hogwarts.  It is also rumoured that the queue for the Forbidden Journey will go through the rooms in Hogwarts.  Similar to Expedition Everest.


----------



## damo

popsynic said:


> Before anyone moans at me, I do think this is great in general, and me and the kids are looking forward to visiting, but the announcement to me does make it sound a bit like - "The Wizarding World of Harry Potter Shops"
> 
> Only three attractions mentioned (with two being refurbs of exisiting rides and the main one of those still shrouded in mystery) is a bit dissapointing to be honest, and all in all doesn't seem as exciting as Walt Disney's big announcement this past weekend.
> 
> In comparison, Walt Disney World plans are not disimilar - its 'new land' also includes a couple of refurbs, lots of shops/meet and great buildings, and only one brand new attraction - but their marketing team have made its sound way more exciting.
> 
> Come on Universal, where is all the showbiz, glitz and glamour within your annoucnemnt - you have made it all sound less exciting than you could have!!!
> 
> PLUS spring 2010 is 5 only months away and still no fixed opening date!!!



Lol.  I think the Forbidden Journey is going to blow Little Mermaid out of the water.  No pun intended.  It doesn't sound at all exciting to me.

This announcement was an update.  The original announcement was filled with a lot more glamour and fanfare.

I wouldn't expect it to be open before the end of May, 8 months away.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

I thought US made Harry Potter's announcement pretty exciting, you have to remember the big announcement was 2 years ago, this was an update like Damo said. 

My family cannot wait to ride the refurb rides, the theming is what is important to us and we are totally satisfied with there only being one new ride.  Especially since this ride is hyped as being new technology, we can't wait to see what that is.  I'm also interested in the wand shop, where "the wand chooses you".   Most of all we are looking forward to stepping into Harry Potter's world, I know it will be worth the hype, and the wait.


----------



## Lesley Mahler

damo said:


> Lol.  I think the Forbidden Journey is going to blow Little Mermaid out of the water.  No pun intended.  It doesn't sound at all exciting to me.
> 
> This announcement was an update.  The original announcement was filled with a lot more glamour and fanfare.
> 
> I wouldn't expect it to be open before the end of May, 8 months away.



What was Disney's big announcement this weekend???  We were actually driving home from Disney this weekend and didn't hear anything???


----------



## damo

Lesley Mahler said:


> What was Disney's big announcement this weekend???  We were actually driving home from Disney this weekend and didn't hear anything???



Something about a Little Mermaid ride and updating Fantasyland.  I think it is the same Little Mermaid ride that they are putting into California Adventure.


----------



## Lesley Mahler

damo said:


> Something about a Little Mermaid ride and updating Fantasyland.  I think it is the same Little Mermaid ride that they are putting into California Adventure.



Cool!!  Now we have something to look forward to in both worlds...Disney World and Harry Potter World!!!


----------



## patster734

Although I'd like 3 brand new rides, if the choice is between:

a. 2 refurbished rides and 1 awesome new 'WOW' ride, or
b. 3 new 'Meh' rides,

I'll take "a"!  Hopefully, Forbidden Journey will live up to the hype!  I'm really looking forward to riding it!

I also think that the atmosphere and theming of this land is going to be top notch!


----------



## yaytezIOA

If you are having a hard time watching the vids from the site, I have them uploaded to youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtRvsUlSkZA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaRUjVUM91c


----------



## mmmears

yaytezIOA said:


> If you are having a hard time watching the vids from the site, I have them uploaded to youtube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtRvsUlSkZA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaRUjVUM91c



Thank you so much for the links to youtube -- I was there looking for just this and couldn't find it!


Do you think I am right in assuming that the new ride will be one of those fast rides that some of us can't tolerate?  We have motion-sickness, vision issues, and migraines in our family and I'm wondering if it will be worth it for us to go there if we can't ride on the rides...  I'd almost do it just for the village, but it's a lot of $$$ just for the shops and dining if we have no plans or tickets for universal.


----------



## The COH

im going june 23rd so i hope it is open. If it is ill i have to convince my friends to go to it. Im a Harry potter fan and they like twilight.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

The DIS was able to attend the press conference.  Here are the details.

http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/09/15/universal-releases-wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-details/


----------



## yaytezIOA

mmmears said:


> Thank you so much for the links to youtube -- I was there looking for just this and couldn't find it!
> 
> 
> Do you think I am right in assuming that the new ride will be one of those fast rides that some of us can't tolerate?  We have motion-sickness, vision issues, and migraines in our family and I'm wondering if it will be worth it for us to go there if we can't ride on the rides...  I'd almost do it just for the village, but it's a lot of $$$ just for the shops and dining if we have no plans or tickets for universal.



I dont think anyone is right for assuming anything at this point. It's going to be a KukaRobo Coaster, but as was said in the conference, it's far from a coaster. There was no mention on whether or not it is going to be 3d, or just simulator screens or what. I think, personally, it will be worth seeing at least once. But I would wait until either later in the summer, or early fall. Definately do not do it the first couple of weeks it's open. The rumor is that they just ordered 100 oil lamps for the attraction....just for the attraction, not the land. There were photos of giant stone snake heads. I'm thinking this will be a big mix of existing technology in ways that we have never seen. Musion maybe? 
I'm one of the biggest critics of this project because they destroyed my lost continent. I loved that whole area, but I am very excited to see this world come to life. I think everyone should be...even if you're a disney fan.
I was invited to the webcast as well...here's my take on it.


----------



## damo

mmmears said:


> Thank you so much for the links to youtube -- I was there looking for just this and couldn't find it!
> 
> 
> Do you think I am right in assuming that the new ride will be one of those fast rides that some of us can't tolerate?  We have motion-sickness, vision issues, and migraines in our family and I'm wondering if it will be worth it for us to go there if we can't ride on the rides...  I'd almost do it just for the village, but it's a lot of $$$ just for the shops and dining if we have no plans or tickets for universal.



Remember there is the rest of the park to do.  This Wizarding World is part of Islands of Adventure that has 5 other Islands and many, many other rides.  When you pay to get into Islands of Adventure you get to go on all the rides in the park.  It is like Fantasyland or Frontierland.  If you don't like getting wet on Splash Mountain in Magic Kingdom, there is still a lot for you to do.


----------



## Purseval

mmmears said:
			
		

> Blah, blah blah...



I still go to Magic Kingdom even though my kids outgrew the Dumbo ride 15 years ago.  Do you really think IOA won't be worth a visit just because you don't like one ride in Harry Potter?


----------



## mmmears

Purseval said:


> I still go to Magic Kingdom even though my kids outgrew the Dumbo ride 15 years ago.  Do you really think IOA won't be worth a visit just because you don't like one ride in Harry Potter?



Where did the blah blah blah come from -- or did you change my words when you quoted?

I have no interest in going to IOA -- the only thing that may draw my family in is Harry Potter.

You sound like that might offend you...


----------



## ireland_nicole

Lesley Mahler said:


> What was Disney's big announcement this weekend???  We were actually driving home from Disney this weekend and didn't hear anything???


They're closing toontown, radically expanding fantasyland, and revamping star tours at DHS.  you can get more info on the theme parks boards.


----------



## picktails

This has me SO excited - I'm going to look into booking for Jersey Week 2010.  Maybe I can make it an early surprise for DS 18th birthday!  He's read all the books 4 TIMES!!

And to the issue of there only being 3 attractions, I believe the developers get it - real HP fans will just want to immerse themselves in the fantasy world.  At least for me, it's more about shopping for really authentic souveniers and feeling as if you're actually at Hogwarts/Hogsmead!


----------



## Metro West

mmmears said:


> Do you think I am right in assuming that the new ride will be one of those fast rides that some of us can't tolerate?  We have motion-sickness, vision issues, and migraines in our family and I'm wondering if it will be worth it for us to go there if we can't ride on the rides...  I'd almost do it just for the village, but it's a lot of $$$ just for the shops and dining if we have no plans or tickets for universal.


 I hope the new ride will be available to all...I can't ride coasters anymore so I'm very excited about Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey. I just hope it's not too intense that I can't ride it.


----------



## damo

Metro West said:


> I hope the new ride will be available to all...I can't ride coasters anymore so I'm very excited about Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey. I just hope it's not too intense that I can't ride it.



Those who can't ride may still want to do the queue.  According to IOA Central, the queue will have 8 rooms from Hogwarts.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hey all, I'm sure you all got this too, but it came into my inbox and I thought I'd post the video link.  The beginning is what we've all seen on youtube, etc.  but keep watching and after what seems to be the end, there's a full webcast including the Art Director, Show producer, Tom Felton, and there's lots more info.  Just in case anybody didn't get it, here it is:
http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/first_look_uo2.html


----------



## patster734

picktails said:


> This has me SO excited - I'm going to look into booking for Jersey Week 2010.  Maybe I can make it an early surprise for DS 18th birthday!  He's read all the books 4 TIMES!!
> 
> And to the issue of there only being 3 attractions, I believe the developers get it - real HP fans will just want to immerse themselves in the fantasy world.  At least for me, it's more about shopping for really authentic souveniers and feeling as if you're actually at Hogwarts/Hogsmead!


----------



## fanoforlando

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey all, I'm sure you all got this too, but it came into my inbox and I thought I'd post the video link.  The beginning is what we've all seen on youtube, etc.  but keep watching and after what seems to be the end, there's a full webcast including the Art Director, Show producer, Tom Felton, and there's lots more info.  Just in case anybody didn't get it, here it is:
> http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/first_look_uo2.html



yeah i got the same thing in my inbox

http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/index.html?__source=email.hp.flous.9152009


----------



## Running_Bell

Wow.... I cannot wait for this to open.  I am going to Universal for the first time next month.... I will be going back again for this in 2010.   

I wonder will this be part of Islands of Adventure... or a separate ticketed area.  

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## damo

Running_Bell said:


> Wow.... I cannot wait for this to open.  I am going to Universal for the first time next month.... I will be going back again for this in 2010.
> 
> I wonder will this be part of Islands of Adventure... or a separate ticketed area.
> 
> Thanks for all the great info.



It is part of Islands of Adventure.  You do not have to pay to get into that area.  You pay once to get into the park.


----------



## JackandSally79

I can't wait!! I am hoping it's mid May because we are already booked at DVC.


----------



## xipetotec

popsynic said:


> -
> 
> PLUS spring 2010 is 5 only months away and still no fixed opening date!!!



I know what you mean. Not that I have much hope that it WILL in fact be open by March 2010 ( when we will be down ), but it sure would be nice to know that for a fact.


----------



## damo

xipetotec said:


> I know what you mean. Not that I have much hope that it WILL in fact be open by March 2010 ( when we will be down ), but it sure would be nice to know that for a fact.



Summer officially begins towards the end of June, so them saying Spring gives them quite a bit of leeway.  I'd be surprised if it was open by March.  We were there a few weeks ago and from what we could see there is still a really, really long way to go.


----------



## xipetotec

damo said:


> Summer officially begins towards the end of June, so them saying Spring gives them quite a bit of leeway.  I'd be surprised if it was open by March.  We were there a few weeks ago and from what we could see there is still a really, really long way to go.



I agree, but I can still hope  ....


----------



## ready4mouse

I'm really hoping if they're confident enough to say "spring" that they may even be ready for some soft openings prior to that... We're going down at the end of April and I keep telling the kids not to be disappointed if it's not open, but I think I'M the one that needs to be reminded of that more than them!  But, I'm secretly REALLY hoping that it'll be open in April!!!!


----------



## SNylund

yaytezIOA said:


> I dont think anyone is right for assuming anything at this point. It's going to be a KukaRobo Coaster, but as was said in the conference, it's far from a coaster. There was no mention on whether or not it is going to be 3d, or just simulator screens or what. I think, personally, it will be worth seeing at least once. But I would wait until either later in the summer, or early fall. Definately do not do it the first couple of weeks it's open. The rumor is that they just ordered 100 oil lamps for the attraction....just for the attraction, not the land. There were photos of giant stone snake heads. I'm thinking this will be a big mix of existing technology in ways that we have never seen. Musion maybe?
> I'm one of the biggest critics of this project because they destroyed my lost continent. I loved that whole area, but I am very excited to see this world come to life. I think everyone should be...even if you're a disney fan.
> I was invited to the webcast as well...here's my take on it.



Yaytez, at LC they did keep the broken statue, Mythos and Poisiedens Fury? Correct? I haven't been since construction started for HP.

I hope the ride is something like a cross between spider man and Mummy, mixing in 3-d with real sets and props and animatronics.


----------



## damo

The cast did a lot of filming for the ride so there definitely will be that as well.  Add a coaster that doesn't move on a track but moves in the air, great animatronics and great sets and props and how can you fail?


----------



## SNylund

So what's the bottom line?

I got the scoop on the 3 rides (1 new, 2 refurb)

But what's the total on the restaurants and shops? And do we know if they'll be counterservice only, or sit down restaurant like Mythos too? Etc., THanks.


----------



## Rip

SNylund said:


> So what's the bottom line?
> 
> I got the scoop on the 3 rides (1 new, 2 refurb)
> 
> But what's the total on the restaurants and shops? And do we know if they'll be counterservice only, or sit down restaurant like Mythos too? Etc., THanks.



Seems like I read an interview with the executive chef for Mythos last year and he hinted that there would be a table service restaurant there as well.

Can't remember for sure, though.


----------



## Disneyhappy

We were going to do a WDW and Universal split trip next summer like usual but after reading the recent press release and photos, we are thinking of a US only trip for 5 nights around July 4th. DH and DS are really psyched! I sure hope it is open by July 4th because I was very disappointed that HR3 was not open for our trip this past July 4th.


----------



## czycropper

I've already booked for Jersey Week (first week in Nov.) 2010 so I'm a very happy HP Fan!!! It's part of my big birthday present.

Our whole family is excited about just immersing ourselves into Hogsmead - the rides are just icing on the cake.


----------



## shinjirod

czycropper said:


> I've already booked for Jersey Week (first week in Nov.) 2010 so I'm a very happy HP Fan!!! It's part of my big birthday present.
> 
> Our whole family is excited about just immersing ourselves into Hogsmead - the rides are just icing on the cake.



I hope 2010's Jersey Week is like last years. I was there, and IOA and US were absolutely empty!!! I rod everything twice, some things even three times, two days in a row. Hopefully not too many people will be there and you'll enjoy it.

I'll be working at Epcot starting on june, so ill be there when it opens. Im very excited!


----------



## Crystal_27

We're planning on a 2 week trip over Christmas, 2010.  I can't wait to spend a couple days at Universal dedicated to Harry Potter!!


----------



## muffyn

excuse if this was answered...

but I thought when this was announced , there was to be TWO "E" ticket rides in harry potter land.

there was all this discussion of where the 2nd might go ( replacing sinbad ,  where it shows the train sticking out ,etc, )  is this all there is now? the castle, & refurbished dragon & unicorn?

bummer........


----------



## Don Pacho

*On Hagrid's Hut*

Courtesy of Felipe, Krusty the Clown and BJCool, Orlando United



			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> It would DFINITELY be nice to walk through Hagrid's Hut, but it hasn't been certain if we'll be able to yet. I really hope so!





			
				Krusty the Clown said:
			
		

> That would all be nice, but what exactly would be inside of Hagrid's Hut?





			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> Huge furniture, a table with huge cups and plates, the fire roaring with a cauldron holding a rattling dragon's egg inside , then in the corner maybe a basket with a hidden creature inside, that can move and make noises... Idk, there's a lot of interesting things that could be done with it, lots of photo ops too!





			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Screen capture from Sorcerer's Stone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen capture from Order of the Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a walk-through set up at the Harry Potter Exhibition at the Chicago Museum of Science and Industry


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Drew, Orlando United



			
				Drew said:
			
		

> Brian just sent me these photos from the Offsite location..


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Drew, Orlando United



			
				Drew said:
			
		

> Disneyhead just sent in these construction photos.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Kechupp, Orlando United



			
				Kechupp said:
			
		

> When looking at the recently released design map of the WWoHP, does anyone think the tree located at the enterance to Hogwarts looks to the Whomping Willow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that we will see the Whomping Willow make an appearance in the WWoHP?
> 
> It is interesting to note that the tree does not appear in the fly over video found here:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjnmhivaItU





.


----------



## stpetedisneydad

Here's a few I took 9/23/09


----------



## damo

Those are GREAT pictures!  Thanks!  The station is really looking fabulous.


----------



## Mrsweasley

Hope its ok to join in here, I am so so so excited about this 

We will hopefully get to go in 2011 , as I want to wait until our little man ia a bit older.

Amazing pictures and videos , thanks to all who have posted


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United



			
				cameronw99 said:
			
		

> 2 more pieces have been added to the castle. Picture at IOA central.





			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal comparison with the newest concept art of Hogwarts!


----------



## schumigirl

Super pics, thanks for sharing............can`t wait to get back to see this


----------



## glassslipper2004

We're considering a trip next summer - but want to wait to plan to see if the WWofHP actually opens.  We are all serious HP fans, and I think this could be a really wonderful time.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United



			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> I went to Universal yesterday for Halloween Horror Nights and on a lot in front of the Universal property I saw the top of the Gryffindor tower! The weird thing is that it was all bare. I thought that they would add the exterior detail before they took it to the park... :shrug: I couldn't take a picture because I forgot my camera, but here's the piece I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna see if I can remember to take my camera next time I go to Universal


----------



## avviexxx

im a hude harry potter fan so if i go in 2011 hopfully will have a chance to visit. Heard theres going to be a rollercoaster similar to dueling dragons, and smaller rollercoaster based on buckbeak? and Hogsmeade sounds great aswell. Finally get to try out Bertie Botts  beans, chocolate frogs and butterbeer yay. Sorry if this has already been mentioned x


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Drew, Orlando United



			
				Drew said:
			
		

> Brian is live at Islands of Adventure and just sent in these photos... Hogwarts is definitely taking shape.


----------



## WWEDUDE

avviexxx said:


> im a hude harry potter fan so if i go in 2011 hopfully will have a chance to visit. Heard theres going to be a rollercoaster similar to dueling dragons, and smaller rollercoaster based on buckbeak? and Hogsmeade sounds great aswell. Finally get to try out Bertie Botts  beans, chocolate frogs and butterbeer yay. Sorry if this has already been mentioned x



You heard right about those two coasters  The roller coaster you heard about is actually "Dueling Dragons", not just similar, they are re-themeing it and re-naming it "Dragon's Challenge", and the smaller coaster will be a re-themed/named "Flight of the Unicorn", named "Flight of the Hipogriff". There will also be a indoor ride through hogwarts


----------



## Don Pacho

Part One of Three

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Over 60 photos from today:





.


----------



## Don Pacho

Part Two of Three


----------



## Don Pacho

Part Three of Three


----------



## Mrsweasley

Wow !!! 

These are amazing, thank you for posting


----------



## SmallWorld71

to all the picture posters!


----------



## mvansear

This weekend Kansas City Star (paper) had a section in arts and entertainment that had standard pic of WWHP and some quotes from universal's announcement.  Kinda cool!


----------



## dollydell

I haven't been to Universal or IOA before, but plan on going sometime next year after Harry Potter opens and the pictures are great, I am so excited.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Not much going on at Nassal. They have been just working on the "Big Tower" portion.


----------



## damo

Orlando Rocks has a bunch of new pics including this one:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United / Orlando Rocks



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> *MAIN TOWER UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:happy:
> 
> Hey Guys, so now OrlandoRocks.com can have the WORLD'S claim to fame as the first site to post the newly installed......but baby blue/not yet ?finished?:shrug:...***.....main tower of Hogwarts we've all been waiting to see added to the site. Without any further ado, here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, some work being done on the cutouts I first mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brick wall thing


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Drew, Orlando United



			
				Drew said:
			
		

> More pics coming tonight for now, I'll wet you appetite with these..


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Krusty the Clown, BJCool, Orlando United



			
				Krusty the Clown said:
			
		

> But all jokes aside, a ride is going to go through Hogwarts castle correct?






			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Well, sort of. It has been official since the September media release that the E-ticket attraction will be a Potter themed dark ride called "Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey" and will be housed within the show building behind what is only a facade of Hogwarts castle. But, it is assumed the facade will give the allusion the ride takes you through the entrance, hallways, dungeons, and many bowels of the castle.:thumbs:
> 
> Concept art:


----------



## Kath2003

OK you'll have to forgive me for not having the time to wade through the pages of this thread tonight, but any idea of when the opening of this land will be? I'm there next April and am thinking that's far too early to expect to experience any of it (based on the opening of RRR for one!)...?


----------



## Princess Janay

Im so0o00o0 excited. I cant wait for it to open.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of annabannaboo, Orlando United



			
				annabannaboo said:
			
		

> Pictures from yesterday:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Here's a clearer and wider shot courtesy of Parksleuth.com showing that a far right wall has definitely been added. Only time will tell if the entire Hogwarts facade will be finished by November at the rate they are going! :happy:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United



			
				orlandobuff901 said:
			
		

> What else to say.......
> :happy:YAY:happy:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------
> 
> oh....and I thought that the largest tower was the astronomy tower from the books and the movies?







			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> From the books, I thought so too. From the movies and the theme park _apparently_ not. It hasen't been put on yet, so we shall see, but from concept art it does appear that the Gryffindor Tower has the highest point in Hogwarts.
> 
> I believe that the Astronomy Tower is what is attached to the clock tower and it faces the big courtyard on the right side of the castle. It's the one with the "Hogwarts Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey" banner here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tall tower by the wing of the hog on the right side:


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Wow, everything is coming together beautifully...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Woodencoasterfan, youtube


*Harry Potter Construction update 10-4-09*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J8788RvSrQ​



This is the Harry Potter Construction update when I was there on 10-4-09. In this video, you can see Hogwarts Castle Tower is now at it's full height. This is where the dark ride will be, it can also be seen from Interstate 4 




.


----------



## Don Pacho

Part One of Two

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> As if by now you haven't been bombarded left and right with photo updates :lol:, yes..........both Orlandorocks.com and Amusementinsider.com have posted EVEN MORE AMAZING pictures from these last few days showing off the giant recognizable turret but also from the rest of the Wizarding World which hasn't been feelin' the love:'(
> 
> First off, Amusementinsider.com's short but sweet photo update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Broomsticks' exterior is surely getting its Hogsmeade theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've saved the best for last.......doesn't it look just like the movies?:happy:


----------



## Don Pacho

Part Two of Two

Now, my personal favorite, Orlandorocks.com's photo update



























































Right hand tower is about to get even more theming (notice the new metal between the lower towers)

























Great Hall roof being added, yayyyyyy!


----------



## ajpa

I wonder if anything HP will be "previewable" (is that a word?) when we are down there this Dec.


----------



## pouncingpluto

Do we have any idea when in spring it will be open?  We'll be there the first week in March, and I know that's a bit optimistic, but I'm holding out hope.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of coastercrew, youtube

*10/5 Orlando Update: Universal Orlando Resort (Part 2)*





*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T87VGHRiJ5k&feature=related
*




Today I went over to Universal, brought out the old video camera and filmed some stuff. 

In Part 2:
- Lame Men In Black Operations
- Exciting Wizarding World of Harry Potter Construction Update
- Citywalk Update (Nathans) 



Excelent video.  
The part of WWOHP construction update starts at 2:30 up to minute 7:17
Good close-ups and detailing


.


----------



## mvansear

Awesome video!!! I am sooo excited!  That castle ROCKS, is it true you can see it from I4


----------



## ChrisFL

I'm kinda relieved by seeing where the castle is when you look from the front of the park, it doesn't clash as badly with the JP Discovery Center as I had expected, it looks like it's far off to the back of it, which is good.

However, it does seem to clash once you're in the JP area, so I wonder if they'll be doing more work to separate the views once closer to completion.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

ChrisFL said:


> I'm kinda relieved by seeing where the castle is when you look from the front of the park, it doesn't clash as badly with the JP Discovery Center as I had expected, it looks like it's far off to the back of it, which is good.
> 
> However, it does seem to clash once you're in the JP area, so I wonder if they'll be doing more work to separate the views once closer to completion.


I'm glad someone else mentioned view clashes.  I think Hogwarts and Hogsmeade are really coming together nicely.  In some of the photos though, I thought it was strange seeing Florida palm trees next to an English castle.


----------



## Perrine

*Does anyone know the Great Opening ??*
I read "spring 2010" and as we intend, my DH and I (Medical Congress for him) to be there,  I would really like to know !
We come from very far (south of France) so it would be the opportunity to discover these new magical attractions.

Thanks 

Perrine


----------



## chrisn

These pics are killing me!  We will be down end of February.  I really hope that the shops/village will at least be open/accessible.  The little man wants some HP lute!

We debated waiting until 2011 but since it has/will be 3 years when we go, we're having withdrawals already and didn't want to wait any longer.

I think we might sneak in a fall trip in '10 and go down for HHN and HP!

Crossing my fingers!

Thanks so much to those of you that keep us updated with these amazing pics and updates!!!


----------



## damo

Perrine said:


> *Does anyone know the Great Opening ??*
> I read "spring 2010" and as we intend, my DH and I (Medical Congress for him) to be there,  I would really like to know !
> We come from very far (south of France) so it would be the opportunity to discover these new magical attractions.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Perrine



Nobody knows the opening date yet.  I think it will be a while before we know for sure.


----------



## Perrine

Thank you Damo I Just have to be patient but it's really hard !!! 

Perrine


----------



## minijeanie

everything looks so amazing.
hoping May 2010 will be  good time
DS such a big fan and will be conclusion of  his 1st  year at college.
would love to take him to Universal for 4 nite trip

will keep watching to see if it will work

thanks to all for such great pics


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Pictures from today:


----------



## fleurbie

Hi when i booked with virgin today, i was told hp will be opening spring, and that they had it confirmed this morning straight from universal, so fingers crossed


----------



## A Mickeyfan

I can't wait until the end of this month so I can see the "updates" for myself   I should have been there the end of Sept but ended up with the flu that went into pneumonia so needless to say, I had to cancel that trip.  I am on the mends now and do plan on being there for HHN the end of the month


----------



## Mad Hattered

Thanks for all the updates Don Pacho!!  It's really coming together now.


----------



## damo

It is quite amazing how much work they've done this week.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Drew, Orlando United



			
				Drew said:
			
		

> Some more work has been done on Hogwarts..


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Hey guys, apparently Orlando United has an official Twitter I didn't know about :bang:. And a new distant shot of the castle reveals that the turret that is attached midway up on the right side of the clocktower has been put into place today. BTW, for those who may care, the movies refer to that turret as the Astronomy Tower (where Dumbledore was murdered). Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those out there that need a little more help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Astronomy Tower as shown in Half-Blood Prince:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: So yeah, once I pushed submit Drew already posted a better picture. Well played.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United




			
				ukvogue said:
			
		

> ok morning everyone. first post and would like to extend my appreciation to all who have shared updates so far. we are booking flights over from the uk next week for next sept...and we are pretty much going there to see this section of IOA!
> so a HUGE thanks for the picture update







			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Welcome, officially.
> 
> I'm glad that you have enjoyed our updates. Let me know if youenjoy this update. :thumbs:


----------



## SmallWorld71

I haven't posted in a while, but I just wanted to say to Don Pacho and everyone else who has posted pics.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United




			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> More pics from today:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Update from Brianorndorf.com
> 
> Yeah, the ones of Hogwarts were taken before the turrets all went up, but hey, what can you do?:bonk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this piece to be the courtyard like facade that will sit in front of the Great Hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, but very random, Brian Orndorf noticed that a cartoony Potter ornament already is decorating the Port of Entry Christmas shop.


----------



## Mrsweasley

everytime I click on this thread it just gets more and more amazing 

I started to collect DLP ornaments, so especially love the last one 

Again, thanks to all who are posting.


----------



## patster734

Here are 4 photos that I took from our trip this past weekend:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Kechupp, Orlando United:




			
				Kechupp said:
			
		

> Here are pics of a few areas not shown in earlier updates from this weekend. Hopefully these pics do something for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theming of the queue for Hogwart's is underway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of West Hogsmeade
> 
> Also, does anyone have a pic of the front of Hagrid's Hut? I have been resourcing trying to locate a good pic of what the front of his hut looks like at IOA.


----------



## mvansear

Everyone who is posting pics thank you so verrry much 
It just keeps building my anticipation!  I will be there in 98 days, I can't wait.  Do you all think there is any hope of flying unicorn being open?  Kids fav ride esp my little one who is 6.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Pictures from today. They have now re-routed the entrance to Dueling Dragons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the staircase you would go up to enter the thru the castle. Now you enter the coaster through the exit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They started working on the bridge.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> OK, after my rant of wanting more pic updates, Screamscape.com led me to a site that didn't interest me at first. For good reason......the only work done is that it looks that Nassal has finished the exterior of the Hogsmeade station. Photos watermarked from Wednesday showcase not what had been done, but what is to come in the next few pic updates. Nothing special, though, these few from that fan site show that scaffolding has come up around the major tower/turret, great hall roof, and the awkward cement box that everyone think to be part of the queue.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of alkalinepat, Orlando United



			
				alkalinepat said:
			
		

> 360 degree view of Hogwarts from a helicopter:
> 
> http://www.cfnews13.com/Entertainment/HeyJohn/2009/10/16/construction_continues_on_wizarding_world_of_harry_potter.html











http://www.cfnews13.com/MediaPlayer...rts_101520090946&cat=Entertainment&title=News 13 Exclusive: Flying Over Hogwarts


.


----------



## LouDisney

God I can't wait!!


----------



## Coach81

Nice pics... coming along nicely.. I'm predicting 2011...


----------



## Minnie

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of alkalinepat, Orlando United



Love this photo!!!!!!!!!! So hoping it will be open for our summer trip to Florida. 1st time to Universal just to step in to Harry's world


----------



## TraceyL

Thank you for bringing all the photographs & updates over.

Have just booked a 3 week trip for next July/Aug - my girls are so excited, they love Harry Potter


----------



## ChrisFL

Coach81 said:


> Nice pics... coming along nicely.. I'm predicting 2011...



Spring, 2010


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United




			
				TheDecemberists said:
			
		

> Holy jeebus!  I never realized how big that building is!  Would you guys say that's bigger than Spider-man's show building?






			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Even with all aerial shots and ground views of the Forbidden Journey show building, I don't in fact think that it is bigger. *HOW TALL!*  the building is nowhere justifies its width and length, and how "massive" the structure is overall. Using a screenshot from the WWoHP On Demand special, I've added an outline of the new show building to a blueprint of IOA. Aside from the height of the building, the side next to Flight of the Hippogriff is deceiving to the eye: the fact is that part is likely to only be the major gift shop as you exit.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Here are some shots from today. Not a lot of Hogwarts pics, but I'll get some soon for you guys. Enjoy!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I dont know if this has been posted but found it on the Universal website and thought it was pretty kool.Just push play on the bottom left corner or let it play itself.*

http://universalorlandoresort.com/harrypotter/first_look_uo.html


----------



## ang

This is going to be our first visit to universal!! We only going because of Harry potter world!! Of course spiderman too. 

I love this thread!! Thanks everyone!! I'm gett really excited!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, IOA Central

Here's a few pics of work being done outside of the Dragons queue...












and a few more pics of Hogwarts...



















.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Update from today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even this guy was checking out the progression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is now the entrance to the queue. You just shoot straight through into the Ice section of the line and a Team Member will ask which side you want to ride on. The inside of that area has also been walled off.


----------



## mvansear

very cool thanks for the updated pics
Marci


----------



## Curious Yellow

ooo i cant wait!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United:
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

>


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Sabi, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Sabi said:
			
		

> *More in http://orlandonews-today.blogspot.com/*


----------



## Don Pacho

Part One of Two

Courtesy of BriMan, Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Courtesy of Disneyhead.


----------



## Don Pacho

Part Two of Two


----------



## Schmeck

So, are they going to get rid of the red and blue coloring on the rollercoaster, as it really doesn't fit in with the rest of the color scheme - too modern and brash for the Harry Potter/Scotland?

Oh how I wish WDW got this instead - hate how you can see power lines and hotel buildings, apartments, etc, in some of these shots, and how it seems so squished in.  This area of Orlando is so developed - how anticlimactic to be able to see a lot of Hogwarts from other areas, even from outside studio property.


----------



## ChrisFL

Schmeck said:


> So, are they going to get rid of the red and blue coloring on the rollercoaster, as it really doesn't fit in with the rest of the color scheme - too modern and brash for the Harry Potter/Scotland?
> 
> Oh how I wish WDW got this instead - hate how you can see power lines and hotel buildings, apartments, etc, in some of these shots, and how it seems so squished in.  This area of Orlando is so developed - how anticlimactic to be able to see a lot of Hogwarts from other areas, even from outside studio property.



Well, look at it this way, Disney has had 10 long years to come up with an attraction better than Spiderman and haven't done it yet. I don't think Disney would put forth enough effort/investment to make the Wizarding World like it should be, which is why J.K. Rowling went to Universal.

But as a side note, ignoring all of that for a minute, what park would Disney even put Harry Potter into if it had the rights? DHS? I can't see it fitting at MK or AK and clearly not Epcot.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

It's beautiful!
I don't care who got it, as long as it is in Orlando !


----------



## mvansear

Just a question where are those white plastic sheets located.  This is not something new they just put up around the castle?  That would be big time bummer!!! Thank you so much for the pics they are wonderful, I check this thread every day looking forward to the pics!
Thanks
Marci


----------



## damo

mvansear said:


> Just a question where are those white plastic sheets located.  This is not something new they just put up around the castle?  That would be big time bummer!!! Thank you so much for the pics they are wonderful, I check this thread every day looking forward to the pics!
> Thanks
> Marci



The plastic sheets are around the castle at Dueling Dragons.  Looks like they are going to be making some changes to the exterior and want to keep it a secret.


----------



## mvansear

Shewww I was freaking out thinking they were going to hide the castle from view.  Hopefully it is too big to do that with.  Anyone know anyone who has peeked behind sheets at DD, wonder what it looks like.  I know it's like a kid at Christmas.  I was always the one hunting for the hidden presents, opening and rewraping


----------



## saintstickets

Great pics...keep 'em coming!  Do you suppose if we use a "Alohomora" spell that they would the doors sooner?!


----------



## Rip

Schmeck said:


> So, are they going to get rid of the red and blue coloring on the rollercoaster, as it really doesn't fit in with the rest of the color scheme - too modern and brash for the Harry Potter/Scotland?
> 
> Oh how I wish WDW got this instead - hate how you can see power lines and hotel buildings, apartments, etc, in some of these shots, and how it seems so squished in.  This area of Orlando is so developed - how anticlimactic to be able to see a lot of Hogwarts from other areas, even from outside studio property.



Well, it's not like you can't see hotel buildings and power lines all over Disney, and you're going to be able to see that much of Hogwarts from other areas simply due to its massive size, irrespective of where you put it.

I'm very glad Disney wasn't able to get the rights. Universal has a much better recent track record of actually putting the kind of investment their attractions need to be the best of their type.


----------



## lenshanem

I just went on the official site and it says it opens in spring 2010. Does anyone have more specific dates???


----------



## Thumper_Man

lenshanem said:


> I just went on the official site and it says it opens in spring 2010. Does anyone have more specific dates???



No specific dates yet.  At least the opening has moved up from Summer 2010, to Spring 2010 though.

Great Pics Don Pacho.  Keep them coming.  I can't wait.


----------



## lenshanem

Well that sounds promising. We'll be down there in early April and mid May so hopefully we'll be able to catch it. Thanks.


----------



## Don Pacho

Please click here for the latest construction updates 











.​


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Fun, Orlando United



			
				Fun said:
			
		

> I am new to this forum (posting) but certainly not new to Orlando and its development _- although I live abroad in Europe -.  _Based on all your information _ Thank you for that -_ I was wondering through Orlando last month to check out all of the construction. Turkey Lake _- just around the corner from friends _ is a fantastic storage location. Unfortunately all the closeup pictures I took are already old.  I enjoyed the trucks being loaded and driven into IOA, truck after truck
> 
> I also went to Nassal _- thanks again -_  and when I was there I was very lucky to see them lift a piece. Also, the gate was wide open, being able to take a full shot of what you can see below. Maybe you feel its old and you have seen it over and over again. I was very excited about seeing it right there in my face and thought I would share it with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how it happened: I noticed a Crane, I noticed a gate being wide open, I ran to the gate and start shooting


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Fun, Orlando United



			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> Welcome Fun! and thanks for the pics  We may have seen it before, but it's always cool to see pics
> 
> What is the crane lifting? It looked like a circular thing, or maybe a cone shaped thing on its side (turret top?)







			
				Fun said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Than it was just me being excited  Sorry!
> It was one of the cone's that is already on the castle right now.
> 
> 
> I by the way still really love the detail that goes into the HP area.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Fun, Orlando United



			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> Where was this picture taken? Nassal or IOA? If at Nassal, how did you get on that side of the mockup building?






			
				Fun said:
			
		

> It was taken at Nassal, about 2/3 weeks ago. I did not trespass or anything. Just walked around the area and used the right photo equipment at the right time
> _Not the same day as when the gate was open_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any more pics you can post em :thumbs: THAT angle right there is new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me go through my pictures this weekend to see what I have.
> 
> 
> In the meanwhile, this picture can also be considered "old" as it is the first tower, but I did not remember seeing this angle here before.
> _I browsed through a fair few pages to refresh my memory._
> *Transportation from Turkey Lake lot into IOA*
Click to expand...


----------



## BuckeyeGuy28

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of Fun, Orlando United



I remember when they did that that guy drove like an idiot


----------



## saintstickets

FYI...there is an open casting call on November 14-15 for roles at WWHP.  Rehearsals are set for January.

Theyre looking for male and female actors who can speak with a British accent. More specifically, Universal is holding calls for male actors with strong improv and interaction skills who are able to portray an age range of mid-thiries to mid-forties. In addition, theyre casting male and female actors who are youthful in appearance. Casting is being held on Saturday, Nov. 14 and Sunday, Nov. 15 at 10 a.m. in the Universal Orlando Human Resources Lobby at 1000 Universal Studios Plaza, Orlando, FL 32819. 
http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showpost.php?p=75184&postcount=1728

Won't be long now!!!


----------



## ready4mouse

I am probably waaay looking into things, but does anybody think it's "interesting" that the power pass blockout dates for 2010 are for March 20 (just that Saturday) then not again until March 27 and the following week. Then it goes to the normal expected blockout dates around Easter weekend (April 4th this year).  

Also, at the bottom there's an asterick denoting that for the Saturdays of those blockout dates it's specifically IOA that is blocked out for the full day; USO is for certain times.  I checked this against 2009 and it doesn't match up.  

Sooo....maybe they're anticipating a March 20th opening? 

Just an observation!  I'm sure more seasoned USO'ers will know much more about why it's like this!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I'm hoping we get a more specific opening date soon so I can start planning my trip...


----------



## Thumper_Man

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I'm hoping we get a more specific opening date soon so I can start planning my trip...



By contract, the construction company has to have the project completed, and up and running by June 30,2010.  HTH


----------



## atricks

ready4mouse said:


> I am probably waaay looking into things, but does anybody think it's "interesting" that the power pass blockout dates for 2010 are for March 20 (just that Saturday) then not again until March 27 and the following week. Then it goes to the normal expected blockout dates around Easter weekend (April 4th this year).
> 
> Also, at the bottom there's an asterick denoting that for the Saturdays of those blockout dates it's specifically IOA that is blocked out for the full day; USO is for certain times.  I checked this against 2009 and it doesn't match up.



The Saturday after 5PM thing is because of the Mardi Gras parade and concert.  Doubtful it's much more than that right now anyway.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> update from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are getting rid of the old "LC Bricks".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they have the turret ready to top off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is by Dueling Dragons. Looks like the are converting the caslte a little bit.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

>


----------



## angelfaerie52

Thumper_Man said:


> By contract, the construction company has to have the project completed, and up and running by June 30,2010.  HTH



That may be true, but if it's not ready, it's not going to open... Look at Rip Ride Rockit...


----------



## rpbert1

ready4mouse said:


> I am probably waaay looking into things, but does anybody think it's "interesting" that the power pass blockout dates for 2010 are for March 20 (just that Saturday) then not again until March 27 and the following week. Then it goes to the normal expected blockout dates around Easter weekend (April 4th this year).
> 
> Also, at the bottom there's an asterick denoting that for the Saturdays of those blockout dates it's specifically IOA that is blocked out for the full day; USO is for certain times.  I checked this against 2009 and it doesn't match up.
> 
> Sooo....maybe they're anticipating a March 20th opening?
> 
> Just an observation!  I'm sure more seasoned USO'ers will know much more about why it's like this!



The whole month of July is a Blackout for Power AP, so maybe its then


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, IOACentral
http://boards.ioacentral.com


















.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> *Great new photo update* from www.orlandorocks.com showcases even more construction being done. Notably, the clock tower is receiving its pointy roof and the mysterious box that no one seems to what it is for is being encased in stone wall theming.
> 
> Clock tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mysterious box


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> New photo update from the _Orlando Sentinel_ staff. Not much is new, but I believe that the back side of Hogsmeade is progressing.


----------



## Kurby

wow - i just found this thread - i can't wait to see it in person the next time we head down.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> In other news,* Hogwarts Express arrived*. http://twitpic.com/odtdr










.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> I believe this building may be Ollivander's Wand Shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as compared to these pics from the film:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this collectible:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Pictures, courtesy of Disneyhead:


----------



## Mrsweasley

> Originally Posted by BriMan
> In other news, Hogwarts Express arrived[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed some posts ??
> 
> Is this going to be a model or can you go on it ????


----------



## Metro West

Mrsweasley said:


> Is this going to be a model or can you go on it ????


 I don't think anyone knows for sure yet.


----------



## JAL2525

Great pics guys...we are going down at the end of December. We'll take some pics and post them. I guess we'll have to go dowa again next year to see it when open.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

>


----------



## parlay

Fabulous pictures! Thanks


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of jelledg, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				jelledg said:
			
		

> Even better picture from parksleuth.com today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Jelle


----------



## snowbunny

Mrsweasley said:


> Is this going to be a model or can you go on it ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking like a stationary model to me
Click to expand...


----------



## Mrsweasley

thank you both,

at least I can put my hand out and touch it


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, IAOCentral
http://boards.ioacentral.com
















.


----------



## mvansear

wow great pics!!!   keem em comin.  I wish I lived in orlando I would go every day and I don't think I would ever get tired of it


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Pics from this evening:


----------



## ireland_nicole

Thank you


----------



## Thumper_Man

Thanks Don Pacho for all the great pics.    Keep them coming.

I can't hardly wait til they finish it.  I already have my plans in place to go next year.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of http://www.brianorndorf.com


*Wizarding World of Harry Potter Construction Update: 11/9/09*









Hogsmeade (w/ Hogwarts Express Train)



































Hogsmeade Construction (Enchanted Oak Site)









Hogwarts


















.​


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

This is just looking better and better. TOTALLY loving the pics!


----------



## fleurbie

Fantastic Pics  Anyone heard any more about finish time, hoping it's finished by April


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of jelledg, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				jelledg said:
			
		

> Just found a new video from the Orlando Attractions Magazine -11-10-09 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISGIgmG-RIY
> 
> Gr Jelle





Wizarding World of Harry Potter construction update 11/10/09









Construction of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter in the Islands of Adventure theme park at Universal Orlando continues to progress. New additions include the Hogwarts Express train in the Hogsmeade Village and more details on Hogwarts Castle.

This video was shot on Nov. 10, 2009.

Visit http://www.AttractionsMagazine.com for more information and pictures from the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. 



.


----------



## josher_super123

I cant wait till this comes out  its gonna be awesome


----------



## beezerdave

Ok, everyone look into your crystal balls (or Magic 8-Ball) and tell me this: Will the WWoHP be open by April 29-30 2010 (the two days we are down in Orlando after our next cruise).  And please remember, 'no' is not an option.


----------



## SmallWorld71

FYI- For anyone in the Boston area or traveling there in the next few months, there is a Harry Potter exhibit at the Museum of Science. There are over 200 movie props on display. It is there until February 21st and tickets need to be bought separate from museum admission. Info. at www.mos.org


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of annabannaboo, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				annabannaboo said:
			
		

> Some pics from today. More to come later! :thumbs:


----------



## jackieleanne

Oh wow this is looking amazing I can't wait.  I hope its open August/September.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> More pics from yesterday:


----------



## Schmeck

My daughters went to the MOS exhibit - they thought it was incredible!  I'm thinking of taking DD15 as she just would love to go again, and i really want to sit in Hagrid's chair, LOL!

OK, so even if Disney couldn't do it like Universal, wouldn't it have been better to get land somewhere else, so you could spread out and expand a bit, and even have a Hogwarts Express train really take you from the parking lot to the gate, etc?  

BTW, I thought WDW had their grid underground - that's why they seldom lose power...


----------



## SmallWorld71

Schmeck said:


> My daughters went to the MOS exhibit - they thought it was incredible!  I'm thinking of taking DD15 as she just would love to go again, and i really want to sit in Hagrid's chair, LOL!



Glad they enjoyed it!We haven't done it yet, but definitely will be.


----------



## Orlando313

I'm so excited, it's coming along great. I love seeing it from the interstate. I'm waiting to get my new annual pass until closer to time, so until them I'm having Universal withdrawals. Even my mom, who doesn't like Universal that much, said today that she missed it. Hurry up!!!!!

To the person who said he wish he lived here so he could go everyday and still wouldn't get sick of it, that might be true, but you still gotta fit real life into that mix. You know, work, to pay for your habit. Haha! We go to some park at least twice a month though and still don't get sick of it. 

Keep the pictures coming and thanks for the updates!


----------



## Tinks1984

Oh how exciting to see the developments 

We're heading there in May '10 and we're currently hoping and praying that it'll be open for us to adventure around! My Dad would totally freak out, he's a big HP fan!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com


































































Right before park closing.











[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kurby

bandwith exceeded  guess we'll have to wait to see these pics


----------



## Don Pacho

Kurby said:


> bandwith exceeded  guess we'll have to wait to see these pics



I've re copied the message (some people complained on the Orlando United site about it as well)


----------



## Kurby

oh they are up now.

is that red and blue roller coaster part of HP or something else?


----------



## rpbert1

Thats Duelling Dragons, fire  & Ice, will be rethymed to tie in with HP, although will not take much IMHO to rethyme it.


----------



## saintstickets

Just got this email about the upcoming grand opening and a video to view.

http://www.universalorlandoresort.com/harrypotter/first_look_uo.html

Going in late May, 2010 to WDW...hope this is open by then!!


----------



## Don Pacho

Teebin said:
			
		

> Take a look at the concept art below. The pendulum is in the painting. The pendulum was not in initial concept art but was added later. I believe the designers wanted offer up as many recognizable items from the movies and books, so they moved things around a bit from where they actually are in the films.




Hogwarts model shows something else. Not that hole with the pendulum inside.
Maybe that element attached to the clock tower wall is only a regular clock.
We'll see








.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of ralphoutloud, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				ralphoutloud said:
			
		

> Enter here!
> 
> http://www.theroadtohogwarts.com/


----------



## maggieb9975

Tip re this new contest..I may be the only dumb one here but I could not  figure it out!

when you mouse over map the only thing available now is "video" ..you have to actually watch it to get the next contest entry, it is considered an activity......

I was very frustrated with it and then watched video and voila! it worked...


----------



## mvansear

ok so call me an idiot but I don't think I figured it out either, watched the video then it said I have earned 1 entry, is that it?  Do I have to do anything else?  TIA


----------



## Thumper_Man

mvansear said:


> ok so call me an idiot but I don't think I figured it out either, watched the video then it said I have earned 1 entry, is that it?  Do I have to do anything else?  TIA



I got as far as everybody else.  You can earn more entries, but you gotta keep checking back.  They will have tasks that you need to complete to earn more entries.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of http://gallery.the-leaky-cauldron.org

*Wizarding World of Harry Potter*
*Half-Blood Prince Film DVD Extras*
*Part One*

















































.​


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of SL_ZER0, Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				SL_ZER0 said:
			
		

> this has been bugging me for a while. looking at concept art and the model for gryffinor tower, there are rows of windows both on the tower itself, as well as the turret. which are supposed to contain the dormitories, or i it both? there seems to be eight on the tower and eight on the turret. if the dorms are supposed to be circular, then one would assume 15 floors are needed o hold it all - one for each gender per year + common room. this then would encompass both the tower and its turret, although it begs the question of who gets the big tower rooms and who gets the increasingly smaller turret rooms (although we know things can be made bigger via 'magical expansion, ie the tents in GoF).
> 
> am i right in thinking that the odd triple-turret portion extending from the turret of gryffindor tower is dumbledore's office?
> 
> i'm not sure this is the exact model for WWoHP but it's the best I could find for now, to reference the counting.






			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> While that is a very nice model of hogwarts, it has nothing to do with the WWOHP. This model is much more accurate to the films, while what they are building at Uni is a departure from the films.
> 
> At Uni, a courtyard stands in front of the great hall which is different from the films. Also, there will be far fewer towers at Uni than in this model. Many many differences, however, I have been rewatching the movies very closely, and it appears that these too have modifications to the castle layout at times.
> 
> The one item no one can seem to account for is the big hole in the right tower which in concept art appears to have a pendulum swinging in it. I have never seen this feature appear in the movies. It appears conjured for the theme park alone.
> 
> Here is the model that was leaked by one of the over zealous model makers for the park:


----------



## CaptHomer

I get to check on the progress next week!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> But a small update:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of WWOHP fan, Tbad556, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				WWOHP fan said:
			
		

> Hi
> It's my first post but not my first visit to these thread
> I found the entire video from HBP bonus dvd concerning The Wizarding World of Harry Potter sneak peek
> *http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xb7ncx_sneak-peek-of-wizarding-world-of-ha_shortfilms*
> 
> lot of infos in like they're actually built an replica of whomping Willow happy and more about what Harry potter and the forbidden journey would be
> 
> Enjoy it






			
				Tbad556 said:
			
		

> Just finished watching the video and noticed a few things.
> 
> *Dragon Challenge*
> -"You are going to walk through the champions tent and see artifacts from the Goblet of Fire"
> 
> *Flight of the Hippogriff*
> -"Centered around the Care of Magical Creatures Class"
> -"Before you get on the ride you have to learn how to properly approach the hippogriff"
> -"Hagrid gives everyone instructions before they get on how to behave"
> -"The ride is going to go past Hagrid's hut and past the hippogriffs"
> 
> *Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey*
> -"The ride is essentially a condensed form of the chaos of Harry's life"
> -"It will incorporate the best moments from all of the films"
> -"The queue has lots of moving portraits"
> -"Queue will feature the Defense Against the Dark Arts room, Common Room, Great Hall"
> -"Ride has a lifesize Whomping Willow."
> -"The giant spider will be making an apperance"


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of http://gallery.the-leaky-cauldron.org

*Wizarding World of Harry Potter*
*Half-Blood Prince Film DVD Extras*
*Part Two*




























































.​


----------



## donaldduck352

*WOW great pics Don.I'm not A HP fan but looking at these latest pictures is getting me kinda syked.Keep them comming!*


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Orlando Attractions Magazine
http://www.attractionsmagazine.com


*Wizarding World of Harry Potter photo update for Nov. 20, 2009*







While I was at Universals Islands of Adventure yesterday shooting some photos for our upcoming Winter issue (Which will feature a full story on the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.), I figured Id bring you some updated construction photos. The top photo show Hogwarts Castle as seen from the front of the park.







In our last update we brought you a peek at the Hogwarts Express train at the entrance to the Wizarding World. They now have the train covered up with a large plastic sheet.







Here you can see part of the village and the castle on the left. Theyve finished most of the rockwork on the wall next to the lake and are working on the pillars along the top of the wall.







They seem to make it hard for Santa to visit Hogsmeade Village.







The view of Hogsmeade Village from the entrance to Dueling Dragons (pictured in the background). Dueling Dragons will become Dragon Challenge by the time the World opens.







Hogwarts Castle as youre leaving the Dueling Dragons queue.











A close-up of the previous photos shows the workers forgot two drink bottles in one of the windows. Either that or one of the students at Hogwarts needs to clean up their room.







The castle as seen from behind. Below, a few more close-ups that show the details being put into the exteriors of the buildings.



















.


----------



## CaptHomer

A cast member today told me that they would have a soft opening in January and that they would open wide in April.  Doesn't look like they can finish anything by January from the construction that still needs to be done.


----------



## ChrisFL

CaptHomer said:


> A cast member today told me that they would have a soft opening in January and that they would open wide in April.  Doesn't look like they can finish anything by January from the construction that still needs to be done.



I don't know, I think it could have a lot of stuff done, by maybe the end of January, that's 2 months away


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of http://gallery.the-leaky-cauldron.org

*Wizarding World of Harry Potter*
*Half-Blood Prince Film DVD Extras*
*Part Three*



























































.​


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Tbad556, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Tbad556 said:
			
		

> Pictures from today:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of WWOHP fan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				WWOHP fan said:
			
		

> A new video about WWOHP with Tom Felton who has visiting the park last September and Alan Gilmore who is the art director of the park
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqIGS_DUmrw&feature=player_embedded








.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> Oooo! New official media site:
> 
> http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/index.php
> 
> Be sure to check out the map. Especially the Hogwarts castle. It put Filtch's at the second entrance to the giant rock base. So it will be an shop that you exit through after getting off the ride.


----------



## kim532

CaptHomer said:


> A cast member today told me that they would have a soft opening in January and that they would open wide in April.  Doesn't look like they can finish anything by January from the construction that still needs to be done.




OMG!! Wide open in April.  I am going April 24th.  I quit checking on progress because I assumed there would be no way it could be open.  I hope so.  I can't wait.


----------



## fleurbie

kim532 said:


> OMG!! Wide open in April.  I am going April 24th.  I quit checking on progress because I assumed there would be no way it could be open.  I hope so.  I can't wait.



Me Too, will be there from the 21st of April, till may 5th, Really hoping it will be open, Hopfully the're try to get it open for easter


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

>


----------



## Don Pacho

*Wizarding World of Harry Potter TV commercial*




*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53SHU0OUmS8*




.​


----------



## JackandSally79

Don Pacho said:


> *Wizarding World of Harry Potter TV commercial*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53SHU0OUmS8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​



I just saw it while watching Biggest Loser. I can't wait till they give us an opening date.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> Well, duh... I just figured out why the buildings next to the bridge are the last to be built. It is the primary place the workers enter from under the bridge. The last thing to be finished in hogsmeade will be the entrance/exit through these final buildings. They will finish them up and leave a hole for the last of the last. Fascinating. Also, notice the steel framing on the top blocks of the old  oak restrooms. This too will be completely rethemed ofcourse. I maintain that they will never shut down dueling dragons throughout all of this, and IF they do, it will only be a day or so.


----------



## Tigger6987

Ok they have a comercial for it. Now where's the opening day announcement?I'm really exicted to go, and I can't make summer plans until they announce when opening day is.


----------



## ribbit1019

I am waiting to make final plans until they release a date.  I am so impatient.


----------



## Anglefan

It's not a good idea to wait until it's officially announced. It will be open after April for sure. Just go ahead and book.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> Changes to the Dueling Dragons Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Don Pacho

.​


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Some other pictures from Disneyhead:


----------



## mvansear

Super pics thanks for posting them!!  Do you guys think that they are working on the interior of the buildings yet?  Or finishing exterior before, I saw a pic with wires which means that there is an electricion on site.  I know when I built my house once the exterior walls were up and roof on they started the interior, the stucco was going on last!


----------



## Don Pacho

*Harry Potter Construction update 11-29-09*





*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEGlPjk2En8*




.​


----------



## beezerdave

This was found on Mugglenet.com today. There's hope for my April trip yet! 

Wizarding World to open in April 2010 at the latest?
Wizarding World to open in April 2010 at the latest? Back in September, Universal announced that the Wizarding World of Harry Potter theme park would see a Spring 2010 release date. Today, it looks like we're getting that "Spring" time frame narrowed down.

MuggleNet reader Pammie has pointed us to Univeral Orlando's "2010 Gradbash" page (an event held for graduating high school students every year at Universal). It notes that attendees of the Gradbash - to be held April 23rd, 24th, and 30th - "will be the first GRAD BASH class to be able to step into an entire world of magic and excitement at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter".

With that information in mind, we can assume the Wizarding World park will at least be ready for visitors by the end of April. The bottom of the Gradbash page notes that "Prices, dates, times, rides, attractions and entertainment are subject to change without notice", so Universal is not necessarily guaranteeing an April opening.

As always, we'll keep you updated! 

Here's the link: GradBash2010


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> another look inside the mystery box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it looks like they're starting some construction around the Hippogriff...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of http://www.barcroftmedia.com




*Harry Potter Theme Park Under Construction In Florida*

Creation Date: 11/18/2009
Caption: FLORIDA, USA: Aerial views of the Harry Potter Theme Park under construction at Universal Studios, Orlando, Florida. November 18, 2009. 
The Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universals Islands of Adventure will provide visitors with a one-of-a-kind experience complete with multiple attractions, shops and a signature eating establishment.

PHOTOGRAPH BY BARRY BLAND / BARCROFT USA LTD

















































































.​


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, BJCool, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> It'll be up sometime tomorrow (Tuesday)







			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Still confused because those look promising to become these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......and I REALLY want them to be the greenhouses!!!!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Because you all deserve it, pictures from today. :lol:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> New update showing recently added turrets on top of the Great Hall is up at
> 
> * ParkSleuth*



.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of TheDecemberists, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				TheDecemberists said:
			
		

> the-leaky-cauldron.org had a link that said "inside hogwarts here" and I clicked it and these pictures came up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only about 73% sure about that... but...... :shrug:


----------



## Don Pacho

The courtyard looks a lot smaller to me than I imagined
Maybe when they insert the arched windows the effect will change and the courtyard will look more proportional


.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of TheDecemberists, Orlando United
> http://www.orlandounited.com



I'm pretty sure that's the set from the movies.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Tbad556, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Tbad556 said:
			
		

> Attractions Magazine has posted a picture of Hogsmeade construction from today:
> 
> http://twitpic.com/sap3a













.


----------



## GingerJay

Wonder what facade they are going to use to cover the "big box"? It makes the castle look so small when compared to it the aerials above


----------



## Sawyer

We're going the first week of June 2010!  I don't see how it will be open by then by the looks of the construction!!


----------



## ChrisFL

GingerJay said:


> Wonder what facade they are going to use to cover the "big box"? It makes the castle look so small when compared to it the aerials above



heh, look at the aerials of Haunted Mansion or Soarin' sometime...(then again, you CAN see Soarin' pretty easily in much of Epcot, at least it's painted sky blue)


----------



## ChrisFL

Sawyer said:


> We're going the first week of June 2010!  I don't see how it will be open by then by the looks of the construction!!



Really? Looking at this I'm wondering if we'll see previews in February, they're doing a lot of work very quickly.


----------



## Sawyer

ChrisFL said:


> Really? Looking at this I'm wondering if we'll see previews in February, they're doing a lot of work very quickly.



OK that makes me feel better.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Update from today:


----------



## ma2jr

.... to think this all started with a book on the Rosie O' Donnell show.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of pat_naughty05, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				pat_naughty05 said:
			
		

> How much do you guys think that this worker could get for his shirt on eBay?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Manfrommagicland, Shellemonster, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Manfrommagicland said:
			
		

> I've been told that the warehouse erected beside Flying Unicorn was built for testing the ride vehicles and various effects before placing them in the actual show building.  There are two ways of bringing large effects, vehicles, and pieces of machinery into the show building, one of them is directly across from the testing facility and one is near the JP service gate.







			
				Shellemonster said:
			
		

> That is an older post, but I was about to flip out over this building I thought I had just discovered. I just noticed it on the outskirts of the aerial fly by footage posted earlier. You can see it in the upper left corner of this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a really large building! I'm suprised no one has tried to get spy shots from there.
> 
> Can we not upload our own pictures? I made a photobucket to do this...
> 
> I know the concept art has been rehashed many many times, but I noticed that there is a legitimate building with light coming out of the front located behind the Flying Unicorn. There is no building there now and the closest thing to it is the testing shed. I wonder if it's somehow part of the hippogriff experience, since the flying unicorn station remains generally untouched in the other concept art?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for those who cared, the arrow indicated the area of likely future expansion. There is a dead end path in that concept art and on the marauder's map style park map. There is plenty of space for a minor expansion back there.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Just a few pics from today:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

>


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Wait, how was that last picture taken?


----------



## ChrisFL

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Wait, how was that last picture taken?



Someone on Fire dragon apparently took it I would guess


----------



## CM2J2R2S

We are just in the process of planning a springish trip to FL and wondered about opening dates.  The website just says "spring 2010" but we would like to hit the park when HP is open as we don't get south that often.  Does anyone have any idea when this might be?  A web search doesn't bring up the information.

Melissa


----------



## Metro West

CM2J2R2S said:


> We are just in the process of planning a springish trip to FL and wondered about opening dates.  The website just says "spring 2010" but we would like to hit the park when HP is open as we don't get south that often.  Does anyone have any idea when this might be?  A web search doesn't bring up the information.
> 
> Melissa


 Sorry...no exact date has been announced.


----------



## WyldLynx

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
> http://www.orlandounited.com








No matter what that is one amazing shot.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Forgive the quality, as my P&S isn't strong at low light scenery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice anything in the main turret?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the ride building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the "Three Broomsticks"


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm a new member, and I've got some photos of the works that are being done at IOA. Here you can see some:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want you can see some more photos HERE
> 
> I hope you like this photos!! Bye!!


----------



## Don Pacho

Images courtesy of WestCoaster
http://www.westcoaster.net










































.​


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Harry Fan, Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Harry Fan said:
			
		

> This is off topic but where does this piece go? I at first thought it was the arch at the end of Hosmeade, but it looks like the already are making that arch on site. Maybe to test the snow effect on buildings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also doesn't the snow look grey on the hogsmeade station roof? I really like the snow on the picture above and hope the snow in Hogsmeade looks like that.







			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> That building isn't actually going to be in the wwohp. It is a mock up that the Nassal Co. built to get the contract.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Actors' comments on the theme park from Canadian magazine........._The Magazine_. What an original name :lol:.
> 
> 
> Scans from Snitchseeker:



_What have you heard about the HP amusement park?
Tom Felton: We are going there in May?
Bonnie Wright: We're looking forward very much to seeing what that's all about...They're making it so as a fan of the book, I'm intrigued to go down and see it... I think it's the idea that it's not like when you go to Disney and you can get Mickey Mouse...they're just having wizards and dragons and more of the generic experience. _




.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> I've got new photos from today! New this week is the snow that has been repainted, a new logo has been placed on the entrance to the castle and the unknown building seems to be really a greenhouse now!)
> Here you can see some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VIEW MORE PHOTOS*
> 
> Maybe I posted too many photos...


----------



## ChrisFL

WOW! Looking very nice now!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> More Potter Pics! Word of advice (I know of you guys have already mentioned this briefly), Potter pics after 1:30pm are brutal for Hogwarts shots since the Sun starts getting behind the castle. Anywho, enjoy!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> More Potter Pics!


----------



## vickalamode

OMG  they are finishing up things SO FAST now. I looked at this thread like a week or two ago and there was no nearly-complete looking castle yet!


----------



## rpbert1

Looking good, i see those soda bottles are still in the recess of the tower


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of HPotterWizard, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				HPotterWizard said:
			
		

> I work in a grocery store as a cashier and one of my regular customers works fairly high up at Universal, though not solely for WWOHP. I don't want to say what he or she does because I don't want this to get him or her in trouble.
> 
> Some insider knowledge:
> 
> *The project is a full 2 months ahead of schedule.*
> The castle is (source said "will be") visible from the parking lot, and officially taller than Cinderella castle
> He/She said that the "Cobra" was delivered today and it looks AMAZING. I can only assume he/she meant the Basilisk.


----------



## mvansear

Wow this is amazing, I am still praying for a soft opening by Jan 27th - Feb 3rd!!!!!  At least a walkthrough Hogsmead.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> I've got new photos from today!
> Here you can see some of them, but to see all of them, you need to go *HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you soon!


----------



## vickalamode

Does anyone know what the scale of the castle at IoA is in comparison to how big the castle is supposed to be in the movie?


----------



## inkkognito

if anyone here gets Orlando Attractions magazine, check out the Harry Potter article in the issue that just came out (Winter, 2010). It was written by me!  I managed to score an interview with the owner of one of the movie effects places that is working on the project. He had to be careful what he said, but after talking to him I am certain it's going to be AMAZING.


----------



## Don Pacho

vickalamode said:


> Does anyone know what the scale of the castle at IoA is in comparison to how big the castle is supposed to be in the movie?



Here is your answer:


Courtesy of Teebin, cameronw99, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> Has the scale of Hogwarts been discussed or released? It appears to 1/4 to 1/3 scale...





			
				cameronw99 said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure its 1:5 scale


----------



## ChrisFL

inkkognito said:


> if anyone here gets Orlando Attractions magazine, check out the Harry Potter article in the issue that just came out (Winter, 2010). It was written by me!  I managed to score an interview with the owner of one of the movie effects places that is working on the project. He had to be careful what he said, but after talking to him I am certain it's going to be AMAZING.



KEWL!! I bet that was exciting!


----------



## tflood

inkkognito said:


> if anyone here gets Orlando Attractions magazine, check out the Harry Potter article in the issue that just came out (Winter, 2010). It was written by me!  I managed to score an interview with the owner of one of the movie effects places that is working on the project. He had to be careful what he said, but after talking to him I am certain it's going to be AMAZING.



Just got my magazine yesterday, it was a great article, very informative and covered all the bases.  I even showed it to a co-worker whose sis lives in Orlando and after looking at the pics she said "Oh, I need to go visit Katy" LOL, She's not even a huge Harry fan!  Personally, I can't WAIT for this to open!!  I'm planning a trip in Jan 2011, hopefully they'll have all the kinks worked out by then and all the initial crush of people will be over!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of kp1zza, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				kp1zza said:
			
		

> you can see here the detail of the bricks on the conrners of the walls, and then on top of the walls a hollowed out area fit for man-eating plants and screaming mandrakes




.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Holy smokes! I am so excited for this to be open! I am such a huge Harry Potter fan, I have grown up with the books, they are incredible! I can't believe that are making this world come alive, straight out of the books! I am going there for my 18th birthday this June! Me and Harry are the same age


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com







			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> another peek inside the mystery box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I zoomed in as far as i could but i still can't make out the name on the bottles...




.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of TombraiderTy, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				TombraiderTy said:
			
		

> Notice how the entrance appears to be the current Dueling Dragons entrance, but the area of the ride is surrounded by castle walls on all sides... would it be unrealistic to hope Universal builds castle walls on all sides of Dueling Dragons?  (although I'm still hoping for the mountain facade! :lol





.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of v!olaplayer, BJCool, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				v!olaplayer said:
			
		

> Disney's going to try that in 2012 when their Fantasyland expansion comes into play. I guess it'll bring more people, but DEFINITELY not as much as the Wizarding World. I mean, I think the park will be massively overcrowded. That means we can't visit 'till the crowds die down. :/
> But it gives Uni money, and that means more rides!
> [And less monetary restraints when (not if) I join the creative team circa 2018. ]







BJCool said:


> Totally . Personally, I think that if IOA didn't start showing how fantastic and money making that WWoHP is gonna be, Disney WOULDN'T have gone ahead with their stake at expansion.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------
> 
> _Orlando Attractions Magazine_ once again has posted a well shot video of all construction on YouTube along with a great set of pictures on their own blog. Most notably.......
> 
> Stone facade has been added to the clocktower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clock before the great hall is oddly numbered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the photographer got great shots of the Dragon Challenge coaster track with the castle and Hogsmeade in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest, click here.





*Wizarding World of Harry Potter construction update 12/14/09*




.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> I was there too. :lol: My camera braved the elements.


----------



## Thumper_Man

> I zoomed in as far as i could but i still can't make out the name on the bottles...



Look like Powerade bottles.  

Wow, I can't believe how fast this is getting done.  I can't wait to go.


----------



## mvansear

WOW amazing pics


----------



## saintstickets

In an interview conducted by The Magazine in Canada with actors Tom Felton (Draco Malfoy) and Bonnie Wright (Ginny Weasley), both stated that the pair will be visiting the Wizarding World of Harry Potter Theme Park currently under construction at Universal Orlando, Florida.  Word comes today from the Twitter account of actor Oliver Phelps (George Weasley) that he and his brother James (Fred Weasley will be attending next year as well.

No insight from any of them as to the opening date though.

http://www.themagazine.ca/latest/
http://twitter.com/OliverPhelps


----------



## snowbunny

Thumper_Man said:


> Look like Powerade bottles.


 
Yes they are. Is someone going to get those down from there eventually


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> I did post them yesterday night but the post dissapeared. I wasn't sure if it just got lost during the server thing or if it got deleted by an admin, so I didn't wanna re-post it and P-off someone if maybe I did indeed do something wrong. I sent the pics to BriMan a bit ago, but I guess I could just post them myself and then BriMan could delete this post and replace it with his if he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: These are from Saturday evening


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> More to come later!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks for the zooms Mookie! Great pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That appears to be a Fresnel Lens with some kind of reflector behind. Hmmmmm... beam of light from the tower echoing the IOA lighthouse or will this reflect the sun? Is there any such device like this mentioned in the books? The only thing that is even remotely like this in the movies is that big reflector telescope thingy in Dumbledore's office. hmmm....


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

>


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> Here you are the photos as I promised, but it looks like I'm a little bit late.. someone beated me
> 
> Here you are some (if you want to see more you know you can go *HERE*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (want to see more? Go to my blog *Orlando Theme Parks News*)


----------



## Docwoods

Outstanding photos,Don Pacho! Things look absolutely wonderful! We'll be seeing it in October.Thanks so much for the wonderful documentation!


----------



## crewriam816

I want to go in June, do you guys think it will be ready by then?


----------



## becky1960

There several rumors about end of April, I have read on an English forum where several HP Cast members stating they were visiting in May ...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of WWOHP fan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				WWOHP fan said:
			
		

> My fox post an article saying that yesterday scaffolding was remove from Hogwarts building
> 
> http://www.myfoxorlando.com/dpp/attractions/universal/122109-potter-attraction-scaffolding


----------



## DisneyFan32WI

I really wish they would set a date for the grand opening. This will be amazing!


----------



## So_Money

I'm really hoping it will be open in April.


----------



## The Princess

I wish they would set a date.  I want to book my trip!!!!


----------



## Tiffany

The Princess said:


> I wish they would set a date. I want to book my trip!!!!


 
I agree.  We are booked for June 12th through the 19th and I am trying to figure out what days at what parks etc.  If the WWOHP is open then we will be spending one day at IOA if not then we will not be going at all.


----------



## monkeybug

Universal extended it's military deal until Mach 27th so my bet is that it will open on the 28th!!!

Wish we could see it!!!


----------



## Poly-Anna

We're booked for Memorial Day weekend, so I'm hoping it'll be open by then...


----------



## damo

I don't think they are going to be announcing a date.  With such a high tech ride, they need to be absolutely sure that everything is going to work.  If they announce a date and things aren't quite ready, there will be hell to pay.


----------



## sayhello

damo said:


> I don't think they are going to be announcing a date.  With such a high tech ride, they need to be absolutely sure that everything is going to work.  If they announce a date and things aren't quite ready, there will be hell to pay.


Of course they'll announce a date, but it will likely be *after* their soft opening, once they know everything is working.

Sayhello


----------



## So_Money

I really wish they would announce the *month* they are opening.  We are booked for April but I'm going to resched if it isn't opened.  I'd really prefer to go during the spring and I don't want to wait until winter 2010.

Is there *anyone* with insider information here?  Anyone at all?


----------



## damo

sayhello said:


> Of course they'll announce a date, but it will likely be *after* their soft opening, once they know everything is working.
> 
> Sayhello



Sure they'll announce a media date after their soft opening.  That goes without saying.

What I meant is that we are not going to get a date three months in advance so that people start booking vacations to be there for opening and get angry when it doesn't open as promised.


----------



## mvansear

Ok I am going to try this.  I found some new photos that mugglenet linked to orlando theme parks, lets see if it works


----------



## ChrisFL

damo said:


> Sure they'll announce a media date after their soft opening.  That goes without saying.
> 
> What I meant is that we are not going to get a date three months in advance so that people start booking vacations to be there for opening and get angry when it doesn't open as promised.



Right, like many high-tech attractions, they can't always know that far in advance when they'll have the ride perfected...and this is from every account, the most complex attraction ever built! 

Universal is still having PR issues with what's come out about Rip, Ride Rockit and the manufacturer of that coaster, so the very last thing they want is bad press on something as crucial as this is.

I do wonder if they'll be opening other portions of the Wizarding World before the ride if they're completed.


----------



## yaytezIOA

:::cleans off his insider information::: From the reports that I've read and the rumors I've heard this ride HAS TO BE OPEN by Memorial Day (the official kick off to the summer season). The ride is operational right now, and you could stick it in a landfill next to a sign that says that it will give you a disease that will kill you and it would still be worth it.....so I hear. They've been testing it in soundstages, and have nothing but cosmetic work left to do on it. The rest of the village is coming along and will be starting shop work in Jan. (the insides of the shops).The dragons queue is destroyed and they will be working on replacing that very soon, and dragons will go down in Jan. Again, all based on rumors and reports. Nothing official, but a media event is planned for late May...in which a lot of the cast of the Harry Potter movies will be attending as well as JK Rowling. (I hear all the major cast, Harry, Ron, Hermione, Fred George Ginny, Snape, Dumbledore, Filch, Flitwick and Hagrid.)


----------



## Poly-Anna

Memorial Day weekend we are there!  Come on Universal - don't disappoint!


----------



## MadeToLove

Yaytez's insider info matches what my insider info sources have said.

*Ribbon cutting with all the celebs is scheduled for late May (probably Mem. Day weekend), I was not told a firm date.
*Interior set installation of Hogwarts ride is in full swing.
*Hogwarts ride itself is a bit behind schedule, but they are working like mad to get it ready in time for late May.  And apparently, it lives up to its hype and then some, (my source said awesome is too inadequate a word to describe it).
*Despite what some would like to hope for, Dueling Dragons will have to close for several weeks.  They have to finish the exterior, redo the entire interior of the queue, repaint and do the regular maintenance on the tracks, make changes to the ride vehicles to match the dragon descriptions from the movies (ice dragon looks nothing like a Hungarian Horntail), etc.
*For Hogsmeade, they still have to finish the last of the exterior, do all the interiors: wood work, fixtures, etc.  They have to repave the sidewalks, re-landscape, etc. And then they have to stock the stores, and train the employees.  

I'd be surprised if they were finished with all of this before the end of March.  Then again, they have been very fortunate to have good weather for their construction this year and are a bit ahead of schedule, so maybe they could be finished with construction by early March.  However, they'd still not be able to open until all the merchandise came in, etc. And I'm not privy to what their delivery dates are on that.

My best guess based on what I've been told, what I've seen and heard from  other rumor mills, etc., is that if you are going in April you have a decent shot of getting to see some of it in a soft opening, and May travelers have an even better chance of getting to test out the butter beer, and choose their wands, etc.  But if you do happen to go on the day of the ribbon cutting ceremony, be warned you may not get to see much of it if they have a lot of VIPs and VIP events going on because of crowds/security/planned events.  Then again, you'll get to see J.K. Rowling, so who cares if you don't get to ride the ride that day.  hehe


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> anyone have an idea what this red wire is for?


----------



## m.urbanian87

_*thanks for the pictures *_


----------



## SnowWitch

I would so love Potter themed family rooms"kids suite" at some of the onsite resorts.


----------



## Debs Hill

Now that would be super cool!!! I've heard rumours of a 4th Universal hotel for ages and it's a shame they didn't build a Harry Potter themed one! Oh well!
Debsx


----------



## stitch'sohana

Sorry if this has already been asked, I didn't want to go through all 40 pages to find the answer! 
Are there any new rides in the WWOHP? I heard they are reusing Dueling Dragons and the Flying Unicorn for the new area. Does anyone know if they are changing Dueling Dragons track? I love how the 2 tracks look like they are going to collide and would hate to see that go.


----------



## portocall

Thanks for all this information.  I am not rushing to get here, thinking summer of 2011 at the earliest, since we need time to save up for another vacation (we just did a week at Disney) but I am getting more and more excited.  I always loved Universal Studios, not the biggest fan of Islands of Adventure, but I see this changing that.


----------



## WWEDUDE

stitch'sohana said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, I didn't want to go through all 40 pages to find the answer!
> Are there any new rides in the WWOHP? I heard they are reusing Dueling Dragons and the Flying Unicorn for the new area. Does anyone know if they are changing Dueling Dragons track? I love how the 2 tracks look like they are going to collide and would hate to see that go.



Both of the roller coasters you mentioned will be re-themed, but track not changed 

And there will be a new dark ride-type ride, housed inside hogarts castle (rather the grey building behind hogwarts.


----------



## yaytezIOA

Rumors that I've heard is one more BIG hotel...budget rooms. And a smaller more luxurious hotel than the PBH. The potter thing fits the "new theme park" rumor I heard years ago. Though I have heard potter is just phase one....what comes next will destroy anything that any other park has in mind. Thats all I've been told.
But NYE was the first time I got to check out Harry Potter since they've started construction on the castle. Last time I was there they had just the show building up. And all I had was my little camera 
WHOA....all I can say. Wasn't excited, but damn getting anxious about it now! And looks like because of Potter they're bringing back Trike Encounter, as I saw some activity around it, and possibly Island Skipper tours.....looks like we might have some good old fashioned IOA back. Now if we only had the vortex back.


----------



## ChrisFL

yaytezIOA said:


> Rumors that I've heard is one more BIG hotel...budget rooms. And a smaller more luxurious hotel than the PBH. The potter thing fits the "new theme park" rumor I heard years ago. Though I have heard potter is just phase one....what comes next will destroy anything that any other park has in mind. Thats all I've been told.
> But NYE was the first time I got to check out Harry Potter since they've started construction on the castle. Last time I was there they had just the show building up. And all I had was my little camera
> WHOA....all I can say. Wasn't excited, but damn getting anxious about it now! And looks like because of Potter they're bringing back Trike Encounter, as I saw some activity around it, and possibly Island Skipper tours.....looks like we might have some good old fashioned IOA back.* Now if we only had the vortex back.*



Well, of the things you mentioned, the Vortex should be the easiest to do.

A harry potter themed hotel would be awesome! I was always hoping they'd add a JP themed hotel...we got some JP rooms finally, but not a full fledged hotel.

Harry Potter though, would IMO be much more useful for a hotel setting (less massive carnivores around  )

I think this would really be a breakthrough that hasn't really been done before...other than the MiraCosta at Tokyo DisneySea, though that's basically a really well themed italian village, this would be more of an "attraction" with the book/movie tie-ins.


----------



## yaytezIOA

ChrisFL said:


> Well, of the things you mentioned, the Vortex should be the easiest to do.
> 
> A harry potter themed hotel would be awesome! I was always hoping they'd add a JP themed hotel...we got some JP rooms finally, but not a full fledged hotel.
> 
> Harry Potter though, would IMO be much more useful for a hotel setting (less massive carnivores around  )
> 
> I think this would really be a breakthrough that hasn't really been done before...other than the MiraCosta at Tokyo DisneySea, though that's basically a really well themed italian village, this would be more of an "attraction" with the book/movie tie-ins.


Vortex should be, and the most logical.....however...we all know theme park companies and logic.
For the hotels, any kind of license would be a death sentence. You could theme it to a jurassic area, and include dinosaurs...but jurassic park? It's easier to change a room or two than it is to redo a whole hotel. You could make a Harry Potter-esque hotel...like an old english inn, but to actually use potter and the like...expensive and very dated in a few years. 
The themes I've heard was an egyptian theme, with a pyramid shaped hotel.....like a mini luxor.


----------



## ChrisFL

yaytezIOA said:


> Vortex should be, and the most logical.....however...we all know theme park companies and logic.
> For the hotels, any kind of license would be a death sentence. You could theme it to a jurassic area, and include dinosaurs...but jurassic park? It's easier to change a room or two than it is to redo a whole hotel. You could make a Harry Potter-esque hotel...like an old english inn, but to actually use potter and the like...expensive and very dated in a few years.
> The themes I've heard was an egyptian theme, with a pyramid shaped hotel.....like a mini luxor.



I see what you mean...having an english inn theme and creating the look of hogwarts for the rooms would be good, or feature a hotel with a lot of different room themes, Marvel, Dr. Seuss, MIB, The mummy, etc.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

MuggleNet posted an article speculating that the park might open in the last week in March since the park hours are open until 10 PM the last six nights of March. The park was open no later than 6 - 8 PM on those same dates in 2009. Therefore, Universal might be planning on an increase volume of guests during that time.

I really hope they announce the date soon.


----------



## mickey916

I've been noticing too that they haven't posted any hours for April yet and I think in the past I've seen schedules at least 4 months out.  I'm hoping it's because they're waiting to see if they need to extend their hours for HP.


----------



## marymouse1987

I saw the Mugglenet article too. At first I was really excited, but then I noticed that Disney is charging Easter pricing on those days as Easter Sunday is a few days after the 26th. I'm not too familiar on Universal price seasons/ hours schedules, but it seems to me that the increased prices and hours are simply for Easter.


----------



## Metro West

marymouse1987 said:


> I saw the Mugglenet article too. At first I was really excited, but then I noticed that Disney is charging Easter pricing on those days as Easter Sunday is a few days after the 26th. I'm not too familiar on Universal price seasons/ hours schedules, but it seems to me that the increased prices and hours are simply for Easter.


 That's probably the reason...I really don't think Harry Potter will be ready to go by March/April.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> more to come later!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> that's it for now!


----------



## ChrisFL

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
> http://www.orlandounited.com



Wow, looks like the construction workers are already using magic...they're levitating those pieces of wood!


----------



## Coach81

Great pics!!!  Thanks for the updates!!!


----------



## Nicole786

Wow great updates, just joining this thread! Booking the HRH for August and CANT WAIIIIIT!!!


----------



## pixeegrl

ChrisFL said:


> Wow, looks like the construction workers are already using magic...they're levitating those pieces of wood!



WTH! lol


----------



## reelmom

Great pictures.  I'm so excited to be going in June.


----------



## xxxxvickyxxxx

Great pics! I pray its open by end of May!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

For those of you looking for an awesome view of Hogwarts/great photo op, follow these steps:

-Follow the path to Dueling Dragons. 
-Go up the exit of DD
-When the construction wall ends, you'll be facing a vine covered wall
-Turn around
-Ooh and ahh and take pics


----------



## Don Pacho

*Harry Potter Construction update 12-31-09*
​




This is the third construction update of the Wonderful Wizzarding World of Harry Potter which is set to open sometime in spring of 2010. As you can see, Hogsmead is coming along nicely as is Hogwart's Castle. That's where the new "secret indoor ride" is going to be built. The speculation is that it's going to be a new mobile Robocoaster arm. Just think of it as a Spiderman type ride style with a robotic arm with seats attached to the end. Also the work has extended to the queing area for the Dueling Dragons, which will soon to be renamed "Dragons Challenge". The walls extend to the station as well, but it was too dark to film in the station. 



*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxkpYIaB5EY*
​


.


----------



## Rip

I just moved a reservation to the end of March due to the concert series. They expect it to be open by then, but Express won't be available.


----------



## disneycat_f2008

Those pictures look so good I can't wait to go there this year when we go back to Florida


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> Sorry that i let you wait!
> Here are some photos: (Many others are available at *ORLANDO THEME PARK NEWS*, there are more than 100!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## yupikgal

Thanks for posting the pics!  My daughter is a HUGE HP fan and she wants to go here as soon as she can!!  She graduates in May, I'd love to take her there afterwards, but Orlando is so faarrrrr from where we live (Alaska) that it's a major event if we go!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Jmaff, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Jmaff said:
			
		

> Sweet pictures Sammy! Some more scaffolding on T3B has come off! I'd like to point out a couple things from your big update on your site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Pine trees! Or new trees in general. I have a feeling they are making a surrounding forest just like in the concept art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The powerade bottles are still there...HA!


----------



## PrincessKara22

I'm really excited for this but my question is the new ride going to be a big thrill ride? I'm not a fan of the big roller coasters but I love harry potter. A dark ride that has some OH GOSH! moments sounds great but I'm more interested in the story and the theming and the "magic" than big drops, spirals, scares. I don't want to have to keep my eyes closed and feel sick the whole time. In fact, if the ride goes upside down or anything like that I wouldn't ride it. Also, I know the dark ride is going to be "in" hogwarts but will that be all thats in there? the line and the ride? bc I want to be able to "explore" all of the places that I feel like I know so well from the books! the dorms, the moving staircases, a painting swinging open and climbing into a room, the classrooms, the restricted section of the library, saying "acid pops" and going up to dumbledores office, the owlry, etc. 

IDK I feel like I have such high expectations that I'll be really disappointed if its just stores and a thrill ride in an english village.


----------



## Metro West

PrincessKara22 said:


> I'm really excited for this but my question is the new ride going to be a big thrill ride? I'm not a fan of the big roller coasters but I love harry potter. A dark ride that has some OH GOSH! moments sounds great but I'm more interested in the story and the theming and the "magic" than big drops, spirals, scares. I don't want to have to keep my eyes closed and feel sick the whole time. In fact, if the ride goes upside down or anything like that I wouldn't ride it. Also, I know the dark ride is going to be "in" hogwarts but will that be all thats in there? the line and the ride? bc I want to be able to "explore" all of the places that I feel like I know so well from the books! the dorms, the moving staircases, a painting swinging open and climbing into a room, the classrooms, the restricted section of the library, saying "acid pops" and going up to dumbledores office, the owlry, etc.
> 
> IDK I feel like I have such high expectations that I'll be really disappointed if its just stores and a thrill ride in an english village.


 Universal has kept very tight lipped about the new attraction...no one really knows what it's about.


----------



## damo

We know that the queue will let you see many rooms in Hogwarts and there will be lots of interactive things.  No one is quite sure how "thrilling" the ride is going to be but from the sounds of it, you won't be going upside down.


----------



## snowbunny

PrincessKara22 said:


> A dark ride that has some OH GOSH! moments sounds great but I'm more interested in the story and the theming and the "magic" than big drops, spirals, scares. I don't want to have to keep my eyes closed and feel sick the whole time.


 
ITA. And my kids are chickens too and won't ride it if it's a killer coaster. Hopefully they've got that with the Dueling Dragons/Flight of the Hippogrif remake, and the Forbidden Journey will be more creative and less stomach churning.


----------



## heatherbelle

Just found this, looks like we will be travelling the Floo system!

http://www.mugglenet.com/


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of kp1zza, SSC:
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				kp1zza said:
			
		

> SORRY FOR THE SIZE OF THE PICTURE...BUT it's necessary to see this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the wall that everyone was concerned about....it now has orange markings and rebar


----------



## traceycooper

heatherbelle said:


> Just found this, looks like we will be travelling the Floo system!
> 
> http://www.mugglenet.com/



How cool


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

I don't know if this has been posted...or if it is even true given the source but....

I called today to make reservations at PBH for Apr 21-25. The reservationist asked if I was familiar with the new rules for express pass since Harry Potter will probably be open when I visit? I said no. She said the express passes--FOTL-- will only be valid for one ride a day at each of the new Harry Potter rides because of the large crowds they are expecting.

Also--it is weird that there are no standard rooms available for my stay at PBH and no supersaver rates being offerred. I had to book a deluxe room with AAA discount. Seems a little strange since Mardi Gras is over Apr 17 and grad nites wouldn't typically fill up PBH. Could it be the soft opening of HP? They also do not have park hours up yet for April.


----------



## atricks

Spring Break and the month it's in is almost always the busiest time for hotels in Orlando, even over Christmas just based on $ numbers alone.


----------



## pixeegrl

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> I don't know if this has been posted...or if it is even true given the source but....
> 
> I called today to make reservations at PBH for Apr 21-25. The reservationist asked if I was familiar with the new rules for express pass since Harry Potter will probably be open when I visit? I said no. She said the express passes--FOTL-- will only be valid for one ride a day at each of the new Harry Potter rides because of the large crowds they are expecting.



Hopefully she is referring to the fact that they are only selling the Single Use express passes now and that does not include hotel guests. We pay good money to stay onsite for that very privilege. Otherwise we would stay offsite MUCH cheaper!


----------



## yaytezIOA

pixeegrl said:


> Hopefully she is referring to the fact that they are only selling the Single Use express passes now and that does not include hotel guests. We pay good money to stay onsite for that very privilege. Otherwise we would stay offsite MUCH cheaper!



I took that to mean that they are going to limit the hotel express pass usage on Harry Potter rides only. I can understand it too, it is going to be hugely popular and very busy the first year or so. It will still be available unlimited for all the other rides, but that section. I honestly dont know how they will track it though.


----------



## yaytezIOA

PrincessKara22 said:


> I'm really excited for this but my question is the new ride going to be a big thrill ride? I'm not a fan of the big roller coasters but I love harry potter. A dark ride that has some OH GOSH! moments sounds great but I'm more interested in the story and the theming and the "magic" than big drops, spirals, scares. I don't want to have to keep my eyes closed and feel sick the whole time. In fact, if the ride goes upside down or anything like that I wouldn't ride it. Also, I know the dark ride is going to be "in" hogwarts but will that be all thats in there? the line and the ride? bc I want to be able to "explore" all of the places that I feel like I know so well from the books! the dorms, the moving staircases, a painting swinging open and climbing into a room, the classrooms, the restricted section of the library, saying "acid pops" and going up to dumbledores office, the owlry, etc.
> 
> IDK I feel like I have such high expectations that I'll be really disappointed if its just stores and a thrill ride in an english village.



It's not a coaster. It's been said officially.


----------



## pixeegrl

yaytezIOA said:


> I took that to mean that they are going to limit the hotel express pass usage on Harry Potter rides only. I can understand it too, it is going to be hugely popular and very busy the first year or so. It will still be available unlimited for all the other rides, but that section. I honestly dont know how they will track it though.



That makes me feel a little better and like you said how would they keep track anyways? Guess we'll find out soon!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> I happened to be walking by today while one of the workers unceremoniously tossed the bottles from Hogwarts window.  I almost shed a tear as they doinked off the side of the mountain...


----------



## yaytezIOA

Thats funny as hellodolly. 
Even more pictures here.
And what if Potter doesnt deliver? What then Universal? They have this one chance to capture the worlds attention, and they'll have it...what happens, when the world is watching, and they dont knock it out of the park?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> very well then...


----------



## snowbunny

yaytezIOA said:


> what happens, when the world is watching, and they dont knock it out of the park?


 
For sure there is a lot riding on this, I think they will knock it out of the park.


----------



## damo

yaytezIOA said:


> Thats funny as hellodolly.
> Even more pictures here.
> And what if Potter doesnt deliver? What then Universal? They have this one chance to capture the worlds attention, and they'll have it...what happens, when the world is watching, and they dont knock it out of the park?



Looks to me like they've already knocked it out of the park.  And the world has been watching and the world has been amazed.


----------



## rie'smom

yaytezIOA said:


> Thats funny as hellodolly.
> Even more pictures here.
> And what if Potter doesnt deliver? What then Universal? They have this one chance to capture the worlds attention, and they'll have it...what happens, when the world is watching, and they dont knock it out of the park?



As far as I'm concerned, Uni knocked it out of the park when they started FOTL. Everything there is top notch. I'm not a bit worried about reaction to WWOHP. They're owned by a studio for God's sake. Uni knocks it out of the park w/out Harry Potter-that's just icing on the cake.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> That's as good as it's gonna get.  Still can't tell what it is.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> I was there today. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Thanks for all the great new pics!  I still can't imagine what it's all going to look like once it's complete.  Very exciting.


----------



## Calgary DISHeads

I can't believe how far it's come since Christmas!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

It's crazy that it's set to open in just a few months and we don't have big overhyped press released detailing the big attraction at all yet.


----------



## kuayoung

I am starting to get a little concerned about the height requirements in this land.  If this ride is using high technology, it may also make my kids not able to ride it.  One of them is already not tall enough to ride the Dueling Dragons ride if they keep it where it is.  Given this is a land for Harry Potter Fans (a lot of kids), has anyone heard any suggestions around this piece?  I am just concerned because I am getting my kids really excited and now wonder if I need to tone it down.


----------



## mark2311

kuayoung said:


> I am starting to get a little concerned about the height requirements in this land.  If this ride is using high technology, it may also make my kids not able to ride it.  One of them is already not tall enough to ride the Dueling Dragons ride if they keep it where it is.  Given this is a land for Harry Potter Fans (a lot of kids), has anyone heard any suggestions around this piece?  I am just concerned because I am getting my kids really excited and now wonder if I need to tone it down.



In Legoland their stationary 'Robocoaster', which is the same technology to be used, has a height restriction of 40". However if you're under 55" then you need to be with someone who is. Don't know if it'd be any different, but i can't see why it should.


----------



## mark2311

There's some info here about the Robocoaster and concepts which are soon to be implemented. Might be something similar to what we'll see


----------



## mousiemom

we were there this past sept. and it is amazing how much they have done!  it is so massive!!!  we will be there 1st week of december, can't wait!!


----------



## Howellsy

kuayoung said:


> I am starting to get a little concerned about the height requirements in this land.  If this ride is using high technology, it may also make my kids not able to ride it.  One of them is already not tall enough to ride the Dueling Dragons ride if they keep it where it is.  *Given this is a land for Harry Potter Fans (a lot of kids*), has anyone heard any suggestions around this piece?  I am just concerned because I am getting my kids really excited and now wonder if I need to tone it down.



Harry Potter was released in 1997 and so most fans are now in their late teens and 20s. Obviously it has young fans too, but the majority of fans are older and so it would be slightly unfair to have rides just aimed at children. I can't say I would be surprised if most rides were aimed at older children and adults.


----------



## SmallWorld71

Howellsy said:


> Harry Potter was released in 1997 and so most fans are now in their late teens and 20s. Obviously it has young fans too, but the majority of fans are older and so it would be slightly unfair to have rides just aimed at children. I can't say I would be surprised if most rides were aimed at older children and adults.



I am inclined to agree. I would expect a Harry Potter land to be geared towards ages 9 and up since that is what the books/ movies are geared towards. DS14, DS10 and I are all huge fans and very excited about it. DD6, on the other hand, has seen the first 2 movies, but I really don't consider the others to be age appropriate for her. I think that she will enjoy the theming and I am glad that there is a ride geared towards her age (the kiddie coaster) because it will make touring easier, but we are definitely not going there for her benefit. That's what Seuss Landing is for.


----------



## damo

I expect the ride to be similar in intensity to Spiderman or Indiana Jones at Disneyland.  Lots of thrills but not white knuckles.


----------



## Dznefreek

I've heard it will be a mix of Spider-man and the Mummy . . . . . .


----------



## cheesekate2005

Not to get off of the topic here but...

Does anyone have the scoop on the dining options that will be available in the new area?  I read somewhere that there will be a signature restaurant.  So, does this mean a super fancy restaurant or an average restaurant with waiter etc.  Any information or speculation would be appreciated!


----------



## damo

cheesekate2005 said:


> Not to get off of the topic here but...
> 
> Does anyone have the scoop on the dining options that will be available in the new area?  I read somewhere that there will be a signature restaurant.  So, does this mean a super fancy restaurant or an average restaurant with waiter etc.  Any information or speculation would be appreciated!



The Three Broomsticks will be the signature restaurant.  However, I don't believe it will be fancy at all.  Might even be a counter service and go sit yourself type of restaurant.


----------



## cheesekate2005

Thanks...I guess if I stay tuned here I'll find out more as it becomes available.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> I'm going to take some photos today  to see what has changed...
> by the way, did you see that th Dragons' castle is now visible?
> 
> Some pics from January 14:


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Amazing!  Keep those great pics coming .


----------



## Tinks1984

Over here in the UK, one of our national papers (The Telegraph) have been running specials on WWoHP and with it I was hoping for any developments, but alas, there haven't been any further secrets revealed as of yet. I'll keep an eye on the paper this week and update if there are any.


----------



## renda460

damo said:


> The Three Broomsticks will be the signature restaurant.  However, I don't believe it will be fancy at all.  Might even be a counter service and go sit yourself type of restaurant.



I wonder if this restaurant will open with the Harry Potter grand opening?  Or will it be phased in afterwards?  I cant find reference to it now, but I swear I had read previously that it would be a sit down restaurant with waiters, etc.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> Here you are: *Orlando Theme Parks News*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *See others here*


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> Samuele,
> 
> On your website, you posted one picture and said, "nothing new here". But there is something new; a gothic arch has been added. I highlight it below.


----------



## csmommy

renda460 said:


> I wonder if this restaurant will open with the Harry Potter grand opening?  Or will it be phased in afterwards?  I cant find reference to it now, but I swear I had read previously that it would be a sit down restaurant with waiters, etc.



This is what I found.

The Three Broomsticks
Table service
Status: This is not yet open to the public.
DESCRIPTION

Located in the Hogsmead section, this restaurant from the Harry Potter books will offer a variety of Scottish and British-inspired entrees.


----------



## ChrisFL

^^ If they have good Shepherd's Pie, I'm sold


----------



## ky07

ChrisFL said:


> ^^ If they have good Shepherd's Pie, I'm sold


*Thats almost a givin but I agree with you I will be there too *


----------



## Dollyrar

If they try to do fish and chips, it better be better than that muck they serve at epcot!! x


----------



## Tinks1984

Dollyrar said:


> If they try to do fish and chips, it better be better than that muck they serve at epcot!! x




 I have to agree! The version of Harry Ramsdens in Epcot is shocking! If I were Universal, I'd just give up and not even attempt to try produce a decent chips and fish meal!


----------



## Howellsy

Tinks1984 said:


> Over here in the UK, one of our national papers (The Telegraph) have been running specials on WWoHP and with it I was hoping for any developments, but alas, there haven't been any further secrets revealed as of yet. I'll keep an eye on the paper this week and update if there are any.



I didn't know that! I'll have to keep an eye out on The Telegraph now to keep me updated


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> Oh yea, and pictures.


----------



## honeybee8200

I think I am now more excited about WWoHP then I am going to Disney! I can't wait to shop, go to Olivander's, eat at the 3 broomsticks. I expect people to post lots of pictures if they get to go before I do in September.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Forgive me as I've hopped and skipped through 45 pages of this thread, but didn't I read somewhere that part of the area woudl be open in December?
Did it not end up opening? Or did I miss posts of people reporting back?


----------



## ChrisFL

Taylor'sMom said:


> Forgive me as I've hopped and skipped through 45 pages of this thread, but didn't I read somewhere that part of the area woudl be open in December?
> Did it not end up opening? Or did I miss posts of people reporting back?



I think that was pure speculation, it did not happen. In fact, since Hogwarts looks completed much faster than Hogsmeade village, I don't think it was ever actually considered.


----------



## yaytezIOA

Actually it was. When the announcement first broke in 07 they said a portion would be ready in 09, they quickly changed that when Rockit broke ground.
More potter pics here. Some night shots as well as some before/after shots...literally an hour apart. Crews are flying! OH, some Trike Encounter shots for those still hopeful the old girl will return.


----------



## Judy from Boise

So how do you feel about the snow? I am torn and will have to be sold on it. It might look nice on opening, but what a maintenance nightmare. Will all of the characters, shopkeepers etc have to "pretend" that it is winter when they are in character? And, will it be like enslaved Narnia.....always winter but never Christmas!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> Here you are some photos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others will come in just two minutes!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of dmkrc5, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				dmkrc5 said:
			
		

> Scaffolding is down in many places!!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> here you are others:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many other photos are available as usual at *Orlando Theme Parks News*!


----------



## ready4mouse

Wow!!! Being able to see the village take shape is amazing!  At first I said it didn't matter to me if WWOHP was open for my end-of-April vacation, but now IT DOES!!!!  I am really hoping it will be open!


----------



## PrincessKara22

I just looked at the robocoaster stuff and if thats what the ride will be made out of I won't be going on the ride. That is just not fun for me. Pretty disappointed if thats what it ends up being. I don't have a tolerance for thrills. For me, dinosaur is scary--I've never been to Universal so I can't compare it to rides there but a mix of splash mountain, dinosaur, test track, and Haunted Mansion with Harry Potter bought to incredibly detailed life is what I'm hoping for---anytime the seat belt is that drop down around the shoulder big things I get nervous.


----------



## IndianaSPEED

I'm very excited to hear that the Robocoaster Company will be working with Universal for the new Harry Potter attraction. I'm not a fan of Harry Potter but being able to ride something "new" and "exciting" will always tickle my fancy. I just hope that it is not a full simulator like The Simpson's Ride or a Motion Theater Ride like Soarin at EPCOT. I hope it will utilize Robocoaster's G3 Systems due to its actual "rollercoaster" elements.

Can't wait to go to Universal this year!


----------



## ChrisFL

I know for a fact that it has scenes that it travels through, like Spiderman


----------



## ky07

ChrisFL said:


> I know for a fact that it has scenes that it travels through, like Spiderman


*Not really a potter fan but if they do something simular to spiderman with it then I will give it a try*


----------



## csmommy

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter Arrives in Orlando This Spring
Newest Area at Universal's Islands of Adventure Is 'Magical'

Hogwarts castle at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
© 2010 Universal Orlando Resort. All Rights Reserved.
Are you wondering what to expect when The Wizarding World of Harry Potter opens at Universal's Islands of Adventure® this spring? The themed area will comprise 20 acres of the 100-acre park, so get prepared by making your reservation at one of your two Orlando resorts and brushing up on a few attraction factoids:


Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey within Hogwarts castle is a state-of-the-art attraction that brings the stories to life


Hogwarts Express will billow steam and whistle, signaling its arrival into Hogsmeade Station


Dragon Challenge is a twin high-speed roller coaster with elements from the Triwizard Tournament (formerly Dueling Dragons®) 


Honeydukes is a sweet shop selling Chocolate Frogs and Bertie Bott's Every-Flavour Beans


You can taste Butterbeer, pumpkin juice and traditional British fare at Three Broomsticks and Hog's Head pub


Zonko's joke shop will have Extendable Ears, Boxing Telescopes and Sneakosnopes


Owls roost and await their next delivery at The Owlery, while the Owl Post sends letters with a certified Hogsmeade postmark


The wand will choose the wizard at Ollivanders wand shop


Dervish and Banges will display the latest in magical instruments and equipment 


Flight of the Hippogriff is a family coaster simulating a Hippogriff training flight (formerly The Flying Unicorn) 


Filch's Emporium of Confiscated Goods is full of Ministry of Magic and magical creatures merchandise

"I thought that Timothy, our 4-year-old, would love to send a letter from the Owl Post so that he could see the official Hogsmeade postmark," said Starwood Vacation Owner Dennis Wong, who took an exclusive tour of the attraction in late 2009. "And 18-month-old Christopher couldn't take his eyes off of the Hogwarts Express train, which will greet guests as they enter Hogsmeade.


----------



## TaylorsDad

If it is even anything remotely like spiderman, it will be a must do ride for me. No doubt it will be spectacular whatever kind of ride it is. IMHO very few rides at IOA disappoint.


----------



## Poly-Anna

We haven't been to Universal in 3 years, so I was just happy to go this May whether or not HP was open.  But the more I read and the more pictures I see are all adding it to the hype and making it necessary that HP be open.  I can't wait!


----------



## yaytezIOA

If you havent been, this is the year to go..Rockit and biggest of all, whatever replaces Fear Factor! Kidding.
Here is info on who the villain could be. Pretty in depth, and it has some info to back it up, so if you dont like spoilers, beware.
_*should be fixed now._


----------



## Mad Hattered

yaytezIOA said:


> If you havent been, this is the year to go..Rockit and biggest of all, whatever replaces Fear Factor! Kidding.
> Here is a bit of information on who the bad guy COULD be. Pretty in depth, and it has some info to back it up, so if you dont like spoilers, beware.



Apparently someone else must have read that because I can't get the story to load.  Perhaps it's just my computer.


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Apparently someone else must have read that because I can't get the story to load.  Perhaps it's just my computer.



*It won't open for me also!!*


----------



## ChrisFL

The story loads for me...I know there was one of the big snake heads from the Chamber of Secrets that showed up on one of the photos someone took a few months ago.


----------



## yaytezIOA

Double checked the link. Loads here too.
Yeah, thats where the deduction comes from I think. The snake heads, the reel of footage. The character in it....gotta be him. Be kind of weird if its not.


----------



## damo

Guys, if you can't read it, head over to Orlando United.  They've been discussing it there for a few days.


----------



## honeybee8200

As the snow goes, movie wise, it wouldn't be Hogsmead without it. They could have gone without it for the uber HP geeks like myself that have read all the books. Either way, I think they have done an excellent job so far by the looks of the pictures. 

I've said it once and I'll say it as many times as I can, I can't wait for it to open and for us to go! I will have to work extra hard and save every penny I can because I will want everything! 

Hopefully the true open date will come soon and I can get details from those going before me. Prices, menus, pictures.


----------



## susiesk

I'm with you Honeybee!  I have been completely relying on everyone elses experience to help me plan our first trip to Universal and WDW this summer and the WWoHP is the only thing that I haven't been able to really plan yet.

I hope to hear lots of great tips before June!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> that's it for now!


----------



## disneydreamerinny

Absolutely stunning!  Thankyou so much.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I can't believe this is so close to being done.


----------



## Poly-Anna

I cannot believe how much is being accomplished recently.  It's blowing me away!  I am so psyched to be going this year - can't wait til May!


----------



## TigerKat

I can't believe how much has been done since we were there in October! Hoping to plan another October trip this year.


----------



## JAL2525

Great pics...can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Great photo update at Orlando Attractions Magazine along with the following video
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNInd7hyj4A


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Great pictures, it better be open in August.


----------



## DISNEYLOVER70

Please Please Please be open by April 13! 

It looks gorgeous........


----------



## DecaturDad

DISNEYLOVER70 said:


> Please Please Please be open by April 13!
> 
> It looks gorgeous........



I would think Universal would wait until after the Easter/spring break crowds to open WWoHP.  Why? The parks and hotels will already be filled.  Open a little later so everyone who comes over the Easter break will want to return sooner.  Just my opinion.  (And someone coming Easter week.)


----------



## becky1960

I think it would be better to open by Spring break, the more people that see it, the better the word spreads.


----------



## damo

becky1960 said:


> I think it would be better to open by Spring break, the more people that see it, the better the word spreads.



Word is going to spread so quickly.  Even those people seeing is before it is open are excited.

When it was announced, newspaper, television and radio stations around the world covered the story.  It will be big news once again.


----------



## Rip

DecaturDad said:


> I would think Universal would wait until after the Easter/spring break crowds to open WWoHP.  Why? The parks and hotels will already be filled.  Open a little later so everyone who comes over the Easter break will want to return sooner.  Just my opinion.  (And someone coming Easter week.)



I understand the logic in your thinking, but last year I called the Wednesday before Easter to check hotel availability and not only was there plenty of availability, but they were actually giving an AP discount for that weekend. A room at RPR was around $225 or $250 at most, which is pretty unheard of for Easter.

I would bet that they are going to open it the minute it is ready.


----------



## Nicole786

News about opening:

My brother informed that he has "Grad Bash" on April 24th, and that they were told they were Pre-opening it for the students there.  This might help to get an idea of opening day!


----------



## fayt19

Nicole786 said:


> News about opening:
> 
> My brother informed that he has "Grad Bash" on April 24th, and that they were told they were Pre-opening it for the students there.  This might help to get an idea of opening day!



P-pre opening?  We're going the middle of May, and I was expecting it to be open for at least a month by then.


----------



## Prettyprincess317

Nicole786 said:


> News about opening:
> 
> My brother informed that he has "Grad Bash" on April 24th, and that they were told they were Pre-opening it for the students there.  This might help to get an idea of opening day!



Well that really stinks! We're going in the end of March/Early April and I was hoping it opened by then! 

REALLY stinks to pay the new pricing with nothing new to see!


----------



## Rip

Prettyprincess317 said:


> Well that really stinks! We're going in the end of March/Early April and I was hoping it opened by then!
> 
> REALLY stinks to pay the new pricing with nothing new to see!



It may be, they hope to have it open before the end of March.


----------



## universalfan

I think it's going to be sooner than that. When I made my reservations for late February, I expressed my sincere disappointment that WWOHP wouldn't be open yet. The reservationist said, "well, I guess you're right but" and then stopped herself. It kind of made me want to change my reservations for a few weeks later (hate to miss it by an inch like that!) but it's too difficult taking a sixth grader out of school for a week. Also I have friends in construction in Orlando and they say it is really close. And don't forget they have staffed it up already and they're not going to pay TMs to stay in rehearsals forever, not to mention the wait staff, etc. Let's stay hopeful. I am just praying for a walkthrough myself.


----------



## yaytezIOA

For all of you that cant make it to Potter when it opens, Universal is going to give you a free Augmented Reality map  of the WWOHP when you buy USA Today On Jan. 28th.


----------



## universalfan

That sounds cool. Wonder how the webcam fits in?


----------



## yaytezIOA

You hold the map to the webcam, and it takes you to the place the cam is pointed to on a website. If you move the map in your hands, the map online moves and goes to the next place. If you blow into the mic, the flags wave...etc.


----------



## 52plan4

Maybe this will come out along with the announcement of opening dates!!


----------



## snowbunny

For sure they will do a soft opening, no publicity, to work out the kinks. The official opening will be after that.


----------



## ChrisFL

yaytezIOA said:


> You hold the map to the webcam, and it takes you to the place the cam is pointed to on a website. If you move the map in your hands, the map online moves and goes to the next place. If you blow into the mic, the flags wave...etc.



Yes, if you've never tried augmented reality before, it's really cool!! But you must have a webcam to use it.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtery of Samuele and Felipe, Orlando United




yaytezIOA said:


> For all of you that cant make it to Potter when it opens, Universal is going to give you a free Augmented Reality map  of the WWOHP when you buy *USA Today On Jan. 28th*.







			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> I've already seen something like that in the *FUTUROSCOPE site*...


 




			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> Woah! That's awesome!
> 
> (You can see a video showing you how it works by clicking on the orange "demonstration video" button on the bottom right)


----------



## universalfan

I am going to be in Orlando for work next week and was not going to go the parks because we're at the RPR for a week in February and again in the fall, but now I feel compelled to poke around and see if I can get any more info on the opening. A friend told me to just walk on site with an attitude, a clipboard, and a hardhat and they'll assume I'm an OSHA inspector and let me in. LOL. Actually, I think I'm actually feeling crazy enough to try that . . .

We need to come up with a Top Ten list called You Know You're A Universal Fan When:

10. Someone mentions a WWOHP map and you get so excited you momentarily consider trespassing on a closed construction site by impersonating a government official (and you're a middle-aged woman!).

9. You know they originally promised a Late 2009 opening because you've been tracking this story since 2007, and when you saw that they changed it to 2010, you were inexplicably depressed for the better part of a day.

8. While you're VERY excited about a new attraction, you secretly resent the fact that hordes of people will be crowding the parks, and you actually flinched when you first saw those billboards go up.

7. Someone says "the scaffolding is down" and you know exactly what they mean and are just as excited as they are.

6. Your favorite out-of-town restaurant is in a concrete rock in a theme park by a spitting fountain. When you mention this to business associates, they look at you as though you've lost your mind . . .


----------



## trstno1

universalfan said:


> I think it's going to be sooner than that. When I made my reservations for late February, I expressed my sincere disappointment that WWOHP wouldn't be open yet. The reservationist said, "well, I guess you're right but" and then stopped herself. It kind of made me want to change my reservations for a few weeks later (hate to miss it by an inch like that!) but it's too difficult taking a sixth grader out of school for a week. Also I have friends in construction in Orlando and they say it is really close. And don't forget they have staffed it up already and they're not going to pay TMs to stay in rehearsals forever, not to mention the wait staff, etc. Let's stay hopeful. I am just praying for a walkthrough myself.



I know it's a long shot, but I wouldn't rule out WWOP opening in March.  There are rumors of a March 1 opening, and several people have felt that Universal employees are hinting that the park will be open in March.

If you think about it, Universal seems to be gearing up for WWOP.  Last week, they included sneak peek DVD's in many newspapers in Britain.  Next week there will be a major promotion in USA Today.  And do we really think they would have jacked up prices before Spring Break if they didn't expect to have WWOP open by Spring break?


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I'm hoping they announce the opening date soon, I have a whole trip waiting to be booked so I can be there on opening day, but I need the date first.


----------



## Carl4628

Not sure if it's legit but I read an article in a Canadian magazine that interviewed a couple of the film's characters. In the interview the pair confirmed their attendance of a May 2010 grand opening of WWOHP. We'll see.


----------



## damo

Carl4628 said:


> Not sure if it's legit but I read an article in a Canadian magazine that interviewed a couple of the film's characters. In the interview the pair confirmed their attendance of a May 2010 grand opening of WWOHP. We'll see.



I think a May opening is reasonable.  There are still a lot of structures that are just steel beams.  A lot of landscaping has yet to be done.  I think we are still at least a few months away.  We also have no idea on how the interior of the ride is going or how the queue of Dragon's Challenge is coming along.


----------



## DCDisney

No doubt there will be soft openings days and weeks before the big grand opening event though....


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Really hope its open sometime in between 3rd-28th May lol


----------



## ashleighbass06

I am SO excited there is finally going to be a Harry Potter theme park. I am going to Orlando in March and I am hoping it will be open!


----------



## damo

ashleighbass06 said:


> I am SO excited there is finally going to be a Harry Potter theme park. I am going to Orlando in March and I am hoping it will be open!



It is a park within a park actually.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> just a few from today...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> Here you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other photos at *Orlando Theme Parks News*


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> And they are adding speakers to the Three Broomsticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Victorian Arch in the greenhouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poles for the banners at the entrance to Dragon Challenge are up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entrance to HPatFJ is coming along


----------



## Don Pacho

For those who don't remember, this is what the castle used to look like:



_*Before*_










*After*










.


.​


----------



## coasterfiend

Love seeing palm trees next to Hogwarts!!!

Can't wait until June


----------



## spima3

So what is the best guess?  WWHP fully open and operational by June 1?

I would rather go in early June than mid August, but it really is dependant on WWHP.  I need planning time, so that means I need to start now for June!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

spima3 said:


> So what is the best guess?  WWHP fully open and operational by June 1?
> 
> I would rather go in early June than mid August, but it really is dependant on WWHP.  I need planning time, so that means I need to start now for June!


That would be a very safe guess.

Another safe guess would be to rule out March. I cannot post the reasons why online. Let's just say *I* won't even be able to ride it by then.


----------



## rie'smom

the Dark Marauder said:


> That would be a very safe guess.
> 
> Another safe guess would be to rule out March. I cannot post the reasons why online. Let's just say *I* won't even be able to ride it by then.



Darth, please tell me that we'll all be at Hogwarts by April 28th.


----------



## Tadsgirl

spima3 said:


> So what is the best guess?  WWHP fully open and operational by June 1?
> 
> I would rather go in early June than mid August, but it really is dependant on WWHP.  I need planning time, so that means I need to start now for June!



How is the first week in December?
That's what we are planning on.


----------



## Metro West

Tadsgirl said:


> How is the first week in December?
> That's what we are planning on.


 Historically...the first part of December is slow but with the crowds WWoHP will be bringing...who knows?


----------



## trstno1

the Dark Marauder said:


> That would be a very safe guess.
> 
> Another safe guess would be to rule out March. I cannot post the reasons why online. Let's just say *I* won't even be able to ride it by then.



Hey Darth,

Can you say how you are in a position to know, without giving too much away.  I am going to Clearwater Beach in March, and I am trying to decide on a side trip to Orlando.

Thanks!


----------



## 52plan4

Keeping our fingers, arms, toes and eyes crossed for some sort of access while we are there April 12-16!

What can you tell me about what a soft opening typically involves?

Is it reasonable to hold out hope that we may participate in a soft opening during our April visit if the grand opening hoopla takes place the end of May-please give me your educated speculations-we cannot make another family trip for at least 2+ years.`


----------



## 52plan4

Also fogot to ask-Would staying on site increase our odds in any way of participating in some sort of preview? We will be staying at RPR


----------



## SmallWorld71

Just got our park passes from AAA. WooHoo! They still have the special: it was $95 for 7 consecutive days if anyone is looking for them.

Also, finally saw the HP exhibit at the Museum of Scienc (Boston). It was fantastic! If anyone is going to be in the Boston area before Feb. 21st, it is a must see for Potter fans.

Thanks for all the picture updates.


----------



## Metro West

52plan4 said:


> Also fogot to ask-Would staying on site increase our odds in any way of participating in some sort of preview? We will be staying at RPR


 Probably not for a soft opening.



52plan4 said:


> What can you tell me about what a soft opening typically involves?
> 
> Is it reasonable to hold out hope that we may participate in a soft opening during our April visit if the grand opening hoopla takes place the end of May-please give me your educated speculations-we cannot make another family trip for at least 2+ years.`


 A soft opening is when the new attraction is opened sporadically for guests who just happen to be in the area at the time. There is no schedule for soft openings and they can end at any time. To say it's a "hit or miss" is an understatement.


----------



## yaytezIOA

I had heard that the hours extend in March and April, but that ends up being Spring Break. Someone else was convinced we'd have a soft opening then. 
The more I think about it, the less I think they'll soft open it. They have to nail this out of the park. It will be the whole experience or nothin.
That being said, another photo update.
On one hand it makes sense to soft open, to get reaction and to make sure its working properly and to train....on the other hand, so much is riding on this they can't afford any bad reviews from people who dont know its just "in rehearsals".


----------



## the Dark Marauder

rie'smom said:


> Darth, please tell me that we'll all be at Hogwarts by April 28th.


No guarantees. You'll just have to keep watching updates. I know, no fun...



trstno1 said:


> Hey Darth,
> Can you say how you are in a position to know, without giving too much away.  I am going to Clearwater Beach in March, and I am trying to decide on a side trip to Orlando.


I personally know some of the TMs that will be working at Forbidden Journey. That's all I can say.




52plan4 said:


> Keeping our fingers, arms, toes and eyes crossed for some sort of access while we are there April 12-16!
> 
> What can you tell me about what a soft opening typically involves?
> 
> Is it reasonable to hold out hope that we may participate in a soft opening during our April visit if the grand opening hoopla takes place the end of May-please give me your educated speculations-we cannot make another family trip for at least 2+ years.`


Soft opening = technical rehearsal. Express is *NOT *honored, operating hours could be very erratic, or it could be not operating at all. You are not guaranteed that you will be able to ride. Various effects may not be functioning.




yaytezIOA said:


> I had heard that the hours extend in March and April, but that ends up being Spring Break. Someone else was convinced we'd have a soft opening then.
> The more I think about it, the less I think they'll soft open it. They have to nail this out of the park. It will be the whole experience or nothin.
> That being said, another photo update.
> On one hand *it makes sense to soft open, to get reaction and to make sure its working properly and to train*....on the other hand, so much is riding on this they can't afford any bad reviews from people who dont know its just "in rehearsals".


Bolded text = crucial. No amount of practice runs can prepare the TMs for when there are real riders riding/getting stuck on the ride. It does help so that things can be figured out/tweaked before the Grand Ceremony. Merlin forbid the staff is not prepared if JK Rowling and Daniel Radcliffe were to get stuck on the ride. 

Example of Excellent Soft Opening: ROTM
Example of Being Fed to the Wolves: Rockit


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> Harry Potter fan sites have been getting this from Universal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magical transformation continues. Although still very much a work in progress, the magnificence of Hogwarts castle is beginning to take shape above Hogsmeade as work continues on The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. Hogwarts will be the home of a thrilling, new, state-of-the-art attraction - Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey - that uses ground-breaking technology to bring the magic, characters and stories of Harry Potter to life in ways never before experienced. Set to open in Spring 2010 only at Universal Orlando Resort, The Wizarding World of Harry Potter will feature multiple themed attractions, shops and a restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend viewing it in one of the fansites, such as here on Leaky, where it's in enormous resolution.
Click to expand...

 



.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> Here there are some:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many others are at *Orlando theme Parks News*.


----------



## ky07

*Boy they have gotten alot done since last year








*


----------



## tzuhouse

Very excited!  Purchased tickets online at the beginning of the month.  Spent 28 days at WDW in November.  Now we'll finally venture elsewhere, for Harry.  We are going in October.  Not sure of exact dates yet.  Having to work between different events.  We won't be staying onsite.  Do you think it would be worth it to buy the passes I read about that act like FPs?  

Mary


----------



## aubriee

Uh Oh!  Not what I wanted to hear.  I'll be there May 1st-9th.  I cut and pasted this from the blog at the top of the main DIS page:

'Regarding opening date, Universal plans to open the Wizarding World of Harry Potter late spring 2010.  Delays may push the opening date back to summer 2010 (remember the opening delays for Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit), but a hopeful opening estimate is late May/early June.  Interestingly, unlike other new theme park attractions in the area such as: Universal’s the Simpsons Ride, Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit, Manta at SeaWorld, or Disney’s Toy Story Midway Mania, no soft-openings are planned for the attractions in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  However, there will be an invitation only gala VIP Grand Opening sometime in late spring 2010.  Universal is likely to increase the 2-Park Unlimited Admission ticket price in 2010, so purchase tickets now to save money. Those tickets will be valid when you visit Universal next year.'


----------



## fayt19

aubriee said:


> Uh Oh!  Not what I wanted to hear.  I'll be there May 1st-9th.  I cut and pasted this from the blog at the top of the main DIS page:
> 
> 'Regarding opening date, Universal plans to open the Wizarding World of Harry Potter late spring 2010.  Delays may push the opening date back to summer 2010 (remember the opening delays for Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit), but a hopeful opening estimate is late May/early June.  Interestingly, unlike other new theme park attractions in the area such as: Universals the Simpsons Ride, Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit, Manta at SeaWorld, or Disneys Toy Story Midway Mania, no soft-openings are planned for the attractions in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  However, there will be an invitation only gala VIP Grand Opening sometime in late spring 2010.  Universal is likely to increase the 2-Park Unlimited Admission ticket price in 2010, so purchase tickets now to save money. Those tickets will be valid when you visit Universal next year.'



That's really irritating. Late May/early June is NOT Spring.


----------



## damo

fayt19 said:


> That's really irritating. Late May/early June is NOT Spring.



Unfortunately it is.  The first day of summer is officially June 21.


----------



## Metro West

fayt19 said:


> That's really irritating. Late May/early June is NOT Spring.


 I know it's discouraging but you know what's going to happen. Technically...Universal has until 6/30 before WWoHP must be open per the contract. So...let's hope it opens well before 6/30. 



aubriee said:


> Interestingly, unlike other new theme park attractions in the area such as: Universals the Simpsons Ride, Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit, Manta at SeaWorld, or Disneys Toy Story Midway Mania, no soft-openings are planned for the attractions in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  However, there will be an invitation only gala VIP Grand Opening sometime in late spring 2010.


 I think it makes perfect sense not to do a soft opening considering the majority of the project has been kept quiet...which is very unusual. I would imagine Universal wants to make sure people are blown away right from the start instead of "leaks" taking some of the fun away.


----------



## ready4mouse

aubriee said:


> Uh Oh!  Not what I wanted to hear.  I'll be there May 1st-9th.  I cut and pasted this from the blog at the top of the main DIS page:
> 
> 'Regarding opening date, Universal plans to open the Wizarding World of Harry Potter late spring 2010.  Delays may push the opening date back to summer 2010 (remember the opening delays for Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit), but a hopeful opening estimate is late May/early June.  Interestingly, unlike other new theme park attractions in the area such as: Universals the Simpsons Ride, Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit, Manta at SeaWorld, or Disneys Toy Story Midway Mania, no soft-openings are planned for the attractions in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  However, there will be an invitation only gala VIP Grand Opening sometime in late spring 2010.  Universal is likely to increase the 2-Park Unlimited Admission ticket price in 2010, so purchase tickets now to save money. Those tickets will be valid when you visit Universal next year.'



It's funny- I'm actually split between being disappointed and being relieved!  We'll be there at the end of April, and as much as I'd love to see WWOHP, I was truly dreading the crowds if it wound up being close to opening weekend!  This way here, I know the crowds will be manageable (especially with FOTL) and we can go back next year for HP!  It'll give us something to look forward to


----------



## Rip

aubriee said:


> Uh Oh!  Not what I wanted to hear.  I'll be there May 1st-9th.  I cut and pasted this from the blog at the top of the main DIS page:
> 
> 'Regarding opening date, Universal plans to open the Wizarding World of Harry Potter late spring 2010.  Delays may push the opening date back to summer 2010 (remember the opening delays for Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit), but a hopeful opening estimate is late May/early June.  Interestingly, unlike other new theme park attractions in the area such as: Universals the Simpsons Ride, Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit, Manta at SeaWorld, or Disneys Toy Story Midway Mania, no soft-openings are planned for the attractions in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  However, there will be an invitation only gala VIP Grand Opening sometime in late spring 2010.  Universal is likely to increase the 2-Park Unlimited Admission ticket price in 2010, so purchase tickets now to save money. Those tickets will be valid when you visit Universal next year.'



Keep in mind that that portion of the blog was written back in September. The amount of work they have completed since then is really amazing.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Metro West said:


> I know it's discouraging but you know what's going to happen. Technically...Universal has until 6/30 before WWoHP must be open per the contract. So...let's hope it opens well before 6/30.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be open by 6/28 ~ that's the last day of my Universal vacation & I really, really want to see the WWoHP.


----------



## ky07

*I agree with Rip cause that blog was written in september and the fact Universal doesn't want another HRRR mess up to happen with WWOHP 
*


----------



## Taylor'sMom

I'm wondering if they'll make a big opening date announcement during the Superbowl?
last year they did the free ticket promo and I think I saw somewhere that Universal (as a whole) bought some air time again... what they use it for, who knows... but a WWOHP announcement could be a possibility?


----------



## Poohbug

Just returned from Universal yesterday.  We checked out the building of HP and DH(who is in construction) thought that May would be really pushing it.  They are working seven days a week but did not seem to be in any rush.  There is one building that still has exposed steel framing-if that building is a facade it could finish quick.  If that building is a shop or restaurant then they are in trouble.


----------



## becky1960

The British forums are says the HP Cast (some) are going to be there in May and they have said so in interviews. Universal has also put out calls(hiring) for Hp CM'S according to this wesite (Dis)..


----------



## aubriee

ready4mouse said:


> It's funny- I'm actually split between being disappointed and being relieved!  We'll be there at the end of April, and as much as I'd love to see WWOHP, I was truly dreading the crowds if it wound up being close to opening weekend!  This way here, I know the crowds will be manageable (especially with FOTL) and we can go back next year for HP!  It'll give us something to look forward to



I've just recently started posting in this section of the boards.  I am not a Universal fan and the only reason I was going, was to see Harry Potter's World.  I bought the $99.00 unlimited admission to two parks tickets only because they were cheap and for HP.  Now I probably won't even be going to Universal during my May 1st-9th WDW trip.  As you said though, at least the crowds won't be bad now for the people who normally go to Universal anyway.  Oh well, we'll be back to WDW in Oct, so guess we'll make it then.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BriMan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BriMan said:
			
		

> I took some photos as well. :thumbs:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> They are now working on the exterior of the Dragon Challenge queu/walkway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have removed the brown arch inside the greenhuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a clue what this will be?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of WWOHP fan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				WWOHP fan said:
			
		

> USA TODAY post an video showing how is exactly their 3D Reality map of WWOHP
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/video/index...Harry+Potter+in+augmented+reality/63723696001
> 
> I've make some screens caps :


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Fun, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Fun said:
			
		

> Instructions wors like a charme! Print the map on a A4, works much better than on A3


----------



## Nicole786

This bit of info just popped up from Attractions Magazine and all I can say is..WOW



> Visitors to the Ollivanders wand shop at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter will step into one of the iconic scenes from the Harry Potter books and movies. With the assistance of a live actor, along with some special effects, guests of Ollivanders will get to experience the same type of magical moment Harry had in Harry Potter and the Sorcerers Stone when a wand chooses them.
> 
> Universal has worked closely with Warner Bros. Consumer Products and the Warner Bros. Harry Potter brand team to make this moment as authentic, magical and immersive as possible for guests.
> 
> When guests visit Ollivanders, they will instantly feel like theyre in the shop from the films. Its an intimate, single-windowed building, with the same signs, colors and other details read about in the books and seen in the films, said Alan Gilmore, art director of the Harry Potter films and The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. But more importantly, visitors to Ollivanders will experience for themselves the magical moment that forever changed Harrys life.
> 
> Inside Ollivanders, visitors will be surrounded by thousands of multi-colored dusty wand boxes stacked on shelves from floor to ceiling. They will be welcomed by an inquisitive Wandkeeper, who will guide them through an enchanting experience to find their very own wand. First the Wandkeeper will ask the guest a few special questions and then select the first wand for them to try. Just like Harry, the guest will be prompted by the Wandkeeper to give the wand a wave, and a series of magical mishaps will occur until the right fit is found.
> 
> In addition to the magic featured in Ollivanders, guests will experience many other magical happenings at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, including a Howler featured in the Owl Post shop front window whose ranting can be heard by guests as they pass by; The Monster Book of Monsters in Dervish and Banges that will snarl and growl at anyone who tries to get too close, and the Hogs Head which can be seen puffing his jowls at visitors who visit the Hogs Head pub.
> 
> The Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universals Islands of Adventure will feature multiple themed attractions, shops and an eating establishment when it opens this spring.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Wow. These shops are going to be attractions unto themselves. How are they going to get people through them?


----------



## ChrisFL

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Wow. These shops are going to be attractions unto themselves. How are they going to get people through them?



Thats what I keep wondering


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

ChrisFL said:


> Thats what I keep wondering



Did you see the new concept art for Ollivander's?






It even has the crowd of people waiting outside in it.  180min wait!


----------



## MadeToLove

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Wow. These shops are going to be attractions unto themselves. How are they going to get people through them?



The Leaky Cauldron was able to interview a Universal exec today and learned some interesting info about Olivanders and other parts of the park:  http://www.the-leaky-cauldron.org/2...e-to-a-set-opening-date-more-details-revealed

Each wizard will enter the shop one at a time and will be spending 2-5 minutes having their wand chosen for them, and apparently they are trying to work out how to keep the lines moving for this.


> The wand-choosing experience will last from 2-5 minutes per person, and the team is currently working on how to handle what are expected to be long wait times.
> The inside of the castle includes rooms built to full scale from the films - Dumbledore's office, the Great Hall, the Gryffindor Common room, and more
> The previous reports of wands interacting with the environment of the park have not yet been realized, but there's "a lot going on" in each area of the amusement
> "Every Harry Potter fan is going to be very critical of this [park]: we want to make sure that it's going to be absolutely fantastic and perfect."
> The Ollivander's shop will include every detail from the books possible, down to the tinkling bell, the single window, and the sign that hearkens the shop back to 382 b.c.
> Ollivander's in this "Hogsmeade" is, with permission from J.K. Rowling, an annex, a satellite shop of the main Ollivander's (which is in Diagon Alley in London; Hogsmeade is in Scotland). The wandkeeper will not be Mr. Ollivander. There will be only one in the shop at any given time.
> The wands have all been designed by Stuart Craig and approved by J.K. Rowling.
> The experience of having your wand choose you is free, though the wand costs money to buy. Pricing is to be determined.
> Customers may buy wands without doing the choosing.
> Questions will be asked of the customers, including birthdate and other factual details, to determine the appropriate wandwood based on the Celtic calendar (as frequently is done in the Harry Potter books).
> The wands are made out of 13 different types of wood.
> Children will be able to build their own wand
> When trying out your wands, there may be mishaps in the shop - flowers wilting, thunder and lightning in the store, etc. - when you use the wrong one.
> There are no current plans for "dark" areas of Hogsmeade, a la Nocturne Alley, but Coup said to "stay tuned for that."
> You can follow Thierry Coup on Twitter for additional revelations (or just follow Leaky's Harry Potter list to get all HP related Twitterers at once.)



Leaky also had another article with this info:  http://www.the-leaky-cauldron.org/2010/1/28/wwohp-ollivanders-details-and-pics



> As mentioned in our previous post, visitors to Ollivander's will consult with a Wandkeeper to help choose their wand; the shop is and "intimate, single-windowed building, with the same signs, colors and othe rdetails read about in the books and seen in the films." Visitors will be surrounded by "thousands of multi-colored dusty wand boxes stacked on shelves from floor to ceiling."
> 
> Other revelations about the park include:
> 
> 
> 
> The presence of a Howler in the Owl Post shop window that will rant loudly as guests pass
> The Monster Book of Monsters will snarl and growl in Dervish and Banges
> The Hog's Head will be seen puffing his jowls at visitors who visit.



(Sorry if it's not giving you the direct links, you may have to copy and paste them)


----------



## PeterPan09

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Did you see the new concept art for Ollivander's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even has the crowd of people waiting outside in it.  180min wait!



I don't care how long I have to wait-I am SO doing this!!!


----------



## SeeJackRunn

So is the general consensus that it won't be open the first week of may?  I have a trip to Orlando the last week of April/first week of May and wanted to stop by USF if Wizarding World of Harry Potter is open but if not i'll save USF till Halloween when I go to Horror Nights.

Thanks!


----------



## ky07

SeeJackRunn said:


> So is the general consensus that it won't be open the first week of may?  I have a trip to Orlando the last week of April/first week of May and wanted to stop by USF if Wizarding World of Harry Potter is open but if not i'll save USF till Halloween when I go to Horror Nights.
> 
> Thanks!


*Still no offical word when it will actually open*


----------



## Metro West

SeeJackRunn said:


> So is the general consensus that it won't be open the first week of may?  I have a trip to Orlando the last week of April/first week of May and wanted to stop by USF if Wizarding World of Harry Potter is open but if not i'll save USF till Halloween when I go to Horror Nights.
> 
> Thanks!


 I think the end of April/beginning of May would be pushing it. But...who knows how close they really are to finishing. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I think the end of April/beginning of May would be pushing it. But...who knows how close they really are to finishing. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Fun, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Fun said:
			
		

> All those new details are very nice!
> 
> Here's a nice video of the USA today promotion and online gimmick. Demo is at three minutes.
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tut7QQEDIpk*
> 
> 
> 
> .










.


----------



## DaddyDon

I hope it opens by June 5th...I have ressies at pbr.....for that week...not going if harry not open....


----------



## DaParkers

That's a lot of hoopla for 1 ride and a bunch of shops.


----------



## Timmy Boy

^and there's even more hoopla for princess meet and greets and a slow moving dark ride.


----------



## Rip

Timmy Boy said:


> ^and there's even more hoopla for princess meet and greets and a slow moving dark ride.





And they should thank Universal for that, too.


----------



## jessrose18

Everyday, the more I hear from this thread, the more excited we get.  Thanks everyone for posting the pictures and articles


----------



## DISman13

Timmy Boy said:


> ^and there's even more hoopla for princess meet and greets and a slow moving dark ride.



There's way less hoopla for that.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of jubs, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				jubs said:
			
		

> right place, right time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to sarah and valery for helping me get these photos, and i should probably have some more up tomorrow. better, more high-res stuff.


----------



## diskids2

I am sooooooooooo excited to go and see this.  I hope it will be open by the end of July.


----------



## Dsnylvr8

This looks awesome!  I saw in the new video, when they showed the castle it said Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey... is that going to be a ride in the castle?


----------



## ChrisFL

Dsnylvr8 said:


> This looks awesome!  I saw in the new video, when they showed the castle it said Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey... is that going to be a ride in the castle?



Basically, yes, the queue is in the castle-ish


----------



## Dsnylvr8

ChrisFL said:


> Basically, yes, the queue is in the castle-ish




 Cool! Thanks!!  Can't wait!  Anyone have a good idea when they might release an official date of opening?  I want to plan a Nov. Trip, but want to wait for a confirmation just in case


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

Dsnylvr8 said:


> Cool! Thanks!!  Can't wait!  Anyone have a good idea when they might release an official date of opening?  I want to plan a Nov. Trip, but want to wait for a confirmation just in case



WWOHP is contractually obligated to open by June 30, unless something changes.  Universal is saying Spring 2010.  There has been no specific opening date announced.  November should be very safe.


----------



## donaldduck352

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> WWOHP is contractually obligated to open by June 30, unless something changes.  Universal is saying Spring 2010.  There has been no specific opening date announced.  November should be very safe.



*Sure hopeing it opens before that.After the mud in the face US got on RRR3 I hope they hold to the early spring opening for Potter Harry....
I know 1/2 of June is still spring,but they need to get this up and running ASAP.The ticket pricing can really put mud on them and Disney will love it if they don't!*


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> Here you are some new pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many others are available at *OTPN* (*Orlando Theme Parks News*)


----------



## Dznefreek

> This looks awesome! I saw in the new video, when they showed the castle it said Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey... is that going to be a ride in the castle?


The castle is really just a show piece for the much, much larger ride building. You won't actually go "inside' the castle you see atop the building. You will enter underneath it.


----------



## Metro West

Dznefreek said:


> The castle is really just a show piece for the much, much larger ride building. You won't actually go "inside' the castle you see atop the building. You will enter underneath it.


 Right...like The Haunted Mansion at the MK.


----------



## Rags

I hope it is open Memorial Day weekend! However, if it isn't just gives me another excuse to plan a trip!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## ChrisFL

Metro West said:


> Right...like The Haunted Mansion at the MK.



Yep, perfect analogy


----------



## Poly-Anna

I'm shooting for HP being open for Memorial Day weekend also.  We hope to go back to Orlando for October also, but I'm hoping it'll be open for our May trip.  Still waiting to hear...


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

donaldduck352 said:


> *Sure hopeing it opens before that.After the mud in the face US got on RRR3 I hope they hold to the early spring opening for Potter Harry....
> I know 1/2 of June is still spring,but they need to get this up and running ASAP.The ticket pricing can really put mud on them and Disney will love it if they don't!*



I hope it opens before then, too.  We are booked for late July, but I think it is in Universal's best interests to open before the summer season gears up.  I hope they open by Memorial Day so everyone can enjoy it this summer.


----------



## samples78

Dznefreek said:


> The castle is really just a show piece for the much, much larger ride building. You won't actually go "inside' the castle you see atop the building. You will enter underneath it.



I remember reading a few days ago that you are going to be able to see/walk through the great hall, gryffindor common room, etc..  Will these not be in the castle with the ride in the mountain?  If not, where else will these be located?  I guess I was assuming that you would get to go through parts of the castle, either as part of the queue (leaving or entering the ride), or as a separate feature reminiscent of the Swiss Family Robinson tree house (only similarity being the ability to tour and look at the features described in the book/movie).  Am I way off track here?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of King_K, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				King_K. said:
			
		

> Nothing too extraordinary. Just a couple of pics I snapped while in the park today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapped a few Triceratops Encounter pics.. (Nothing really new)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Thumper_Man

Dznefreek said:


> The castle is really just a show piece for the much, much larger ride building. You won't actually go "inside' the castle you see atop the building. You will enter underneath it.



I think it would be so cool to go into the castle.  Oh well.  Still looks awesome.


----------



## damo

Thumper_Man said:


> I think it would be so cool to go into the castle.  Oh well.  Still looks awesome.



It will seem like you are in the castle when you walk through the queue but you won't actually be.


----------



## ChrisFL

damo said:


> It will seem like you are in the castle when you walk through the queue but you won't actually be.



Right, just like the Haunted Mansion, you're never really IN the mansion you see outside, but it feels like you are.

The only real difference is you won't be able to look outside over the park.


----------



## Dsnylvr8

I am so happy i found this thread.. i like looking at all of the pics you guys posted.  I am so excited for WWOHP i could die! lol.


----------



## Dznefreek

samples78 said:


> I remember reading a few days ago that you are going to be able to see/walk through the great hall, gryffindor common room, etc..  Will these not be in the castle with the ride in the mountain?  If not, where else will these be located?  I guess I was assuming that you would get to go through parts of the castle, either as part of the queue (leaving or entering the ride), or as a separate feature reminiscent of the Swiss Family Robinson tree house (only similarity being the ability to tour and look at the features described in the book/movie).  Am I way off track here?



These are all located in the show building. . . .don't worry you will see them. I believe the only thing inside any of the castle structure is the metal skeleton that supports it all. I am sure there will be show lighting as well . . .


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> From Leaky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Orlando Resort has this morning issued a press release regarding the launch of a national advertising campaign for the Wizarding World of Harry Potter Theme Park during the first half of the upcoming Super Bowl XLIV football game. Additionally, Universal has released the first official high res screen grab from the national advertisement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we can expect torches on that bridge!
Click to expand...










.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...




.


----------



## ellenmiele

Can we all expect an actual specific opening date to be revealed during the Superbowl commercial or do we think it will be nonspecific and say "spring 2010"?  From everything I've been reading here I know early April is unlikely - but until I hear something official I can still hope....


----------



## ky07

ellenmiele said:


> Can we all expect an actual specific opening date to be revealed during the Superbowl commercial or do we think it will be nonspecific and say "spring 2010"?  From everything I've been reading here I know early April is unlikely - but until I hear something official I can still hope....


*I think after the whole HRRR thing I would think they would be very careful on a certain opening date unless they def on when it will be finished *


----------



## jharrowell

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United
> http://www.orlandounited.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Cool!  If only you actually got to ride broomsticks.  Though with my size you'd need an industrial hoover from Appliance Direct!


----------



## Metro West

jharrowell said:


> Though with my size you'd need an industrial hoover from Appliance Direct!


 And remember...If you didn't buy Direct...you paid too much.


----------



## Poly-Anna

You know those dates are still blocked off for hotel bookings.  Seems mighty odd unless something were going to happen that week...


----------



## Rags

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United
> http://www.orlandounited.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .






Does anyone think the new ride could be similar Soarin????? Looking at the two kids on those broomsticks makes me wonder.


----------



## Metro West

Rags said:


> Does anyone think the new ride could be similar Soarin????? Looking at the two kids on those broomsticks makes me wonder.


 Not sure...Universal hasn't released a whole lot of information about it. I hope it's not too intense so I can ride it.


----------



## cieslack

I don't have any inside knowledge and I'm not as experienced as most of the posters on this board, but I would not be surprised if that May 17 to 22 period was actually the Grand Opening of Harry Potter.  I would not rule out a soft opening beforehand.  Just from my point of view, Summer begins unofficially with Memorial Day which is the week after.  If I expected something to be open in the Spring, it would be prior to Memorial Day.  The June 30 deadline in the contract notwithstanding.  Just my two cents.


----------



## ChrisFL

This reminds me of a flying ride that Universal was going to build in Jurassic Park, the "Helicop-tours" ride. Maybe whatever technology they were going to use with that ride, they're using for this instead? 

The pic released is pretty shocking to me as I don't recall hearing anything about a ride like that.


----------



## BadBlueBird

heres to wishful hopefull that its open by march


----------



## Dznefreek

Rumor is they will be using Kuka robotic arms . . . .

http://www.kuka-robotics.com/en/products/


----------



## Rags

Dznefreek said:


> Rumor is they will be using Kuka robotic arms . . . .
> 
> http://www.kuka-robotics.com/en/products/





That looks awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## oliver200137724

BadBlueBird said:


> heres to wishful hopefull that its open by march



Me too...  me and my family is going the end of March first of April.  ( I know I know that week is going to be crazy).  but i wish they will have some soft opennings but im having my doubts....


----------



## ChrisFL

Dznefreek said:


> Rumor is they will be using Kuka robotic arms . . . .



Right, that's pretty much a given, but for the Forbidden Journey ride...

...unless the broom riding is part of that


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Tbad556, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Tbad556 said:
			
		

> Here's the update:


----------



## jaurban

So, we have never been to Universal or IoA before (our DDs are now 7 and 1 and we have stayed with the tot stuff more) but this August we will go to WDW with my BIL and two of his kids, DS10 and DD8.  HP might appeal to them but I am not sure there is anything for DD1 - or it would just be a hard day if we dragged her along.  Perhaps if they are interested, I should stay behind with the baby.  Just wondering


----------



## ellenmiele

I don't follow US too closely - what was the HRRR fiasco that people keep referring to?


----------



## damo

ellenmiele said:


> I don't follow US too closely - what was the HRRR fiasco that people keep referring to?



That it was opened before it should have been and subsequently there were lots of break downs and huge lines.


----------



## donaldduck352

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of Tbad556, Orlando United
> http://www.orlandounited.com



*WOW this prodject is realy comming along fast.We will be there in 2weeks just too see the scale of this.
The great part is I will be meeting my uncle for the 1'st time in 35yrs.
With my limeted knowledge of US I think he and his wife will have A great time!!*


----------



## Purseval

The closest we have come to talking to an "insider" was when we did the HHN day tour.  Our guide sounded pretty confident that it would be open by March.  I hope he's right because we have relatives coming over from England and that would be super impressive for them.  Personally I don't care when it opens, we'll have a great visit either way.


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

According to the-leaky-cauldron, Universal is getting ready to announce an official opening date soon!  Hooray!


----------



## rie'smom

ellenmiele said:


> I don't follow US too closely - what was the HRRR fiasco that people keep referring to?



Rip Ride Rocket has had problems but really, they could then say that Test Track in Epcot is also a fiasco as it breaks down All the time.


----------



## jharrowell

Purseval said:


> The closest we have come to talking to an "insider" was when we did the HHN day tour.  Our guide sounded pretty confident that it would be open by March.  I hope he's right because we have relatives coming over from England and that would be super impressive for them.  Personally I don't care when it opens, we'll have a great visit either way.



Personally I'd be surprised if it's open in March, but given that I'm there from 3/2 to 3/17 even the wild rumor that it might be gives me a bit of hope.


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

Anyone else feel Jurassic Park now looks a bit...weird now sitting next to Hogwarts? 
Don't get me wrong, I'm super excited to see it up and running. But Jurassic Park was always my favourite themed island in IoA and I'm a bit worried what it will look like now.


----------



## ky07

rie'smom said:


> Rip Ride Rocket has had problems but really, they could then say that Test Track in Epcot is also a fiasco as it breaks down All the time.


*The fiasco with HRRR wasn't how much it broke down but they annouced it to be open if I remeber correct in June 2009 but with all the mess ups in the build it didn't open til August *


----------



## damo

ky07 said:


> *The fiasco with HRRR wasn't how much it broke down but they annouced it to be open if I remeber correct in June 2009 but with all the mess ups in the build it didn't open til August *



But once it did open, it would only run for about an hour and then it would break and then it would be done half a day and then up and then down.  It was opened before it should have been even though it was late in opening.  It should have been in technical rehersals but was announced as officially open.


----------



## ky07

damo said:


> But once it did open, it would only run for about an hour and then it would break and then it would be done half a day and then up and then down.  It was opened before it should have been even though it was late in opening.  It should have been in technical rehersals but was announced as officially open.


*I agree damo
While I am not a big Potter fan I just hope they don't rush it *


----------



## disneyfan67

jharrowell said:


> Personally I'd be surprised if it's open in March, but given that I'm there from 3/2 to 3/17 even the wild rumor that it might be gives me a bit of hope.





I have been following this project pretty close now and I would bet money I don't have, that it's not going to be ready in early March. It would be cool for you if it was, but with the amount of outside work to be still done, clean up of the area in general, and finishing the inside areas, etc, etc, I just can't see it being done in 30 days. Plus also factor in the hiring and training of the personnel needed to run everything. I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't open until sometime around mid May and even then it might be close.


----------



## jharrowell

disneyfan67 said:


> I have been following this project pretty close now and I would bet money I don't have, that it's not going to be ready in early March. It would be cool for you if it was, but with the amount of outside work to be still done, clean up of the area in general, and finishing the inside areas, etc, etc, I just can't see it being done in 30 days. Plus also factor in the hiring and training of the personnel needed to run everything. I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't open until sometime around mid May and even then it might be close.



I actually agree with you on this.  As the saying goes I think it's more likely that Voldermort will give up all this foolishness and hand himself in than it being open in MArch but a girl can dream eh?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

damo said:


> But once it did open, it would only run for about an hour and then it would break and then it would be done half a day and then up and then down.


Some things don't change much.


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> Some things don't change much.



Maybe it should still be in technical rehersals?


----------



## damo

LoodlesNoodles said:


> Anyone else feel Jurassic Park now looks a bit...weird now sitting next to Hogwarts?
> Don't get me wrong, I'm super excited to see it up and running. But Jurassic Park was always my favourite themed island in IoA and I'm a bit worried what it will look like now.



I think that once all the landscaping is in and the rerouting done, it will be fine.


----------



## fleurbie

Well i have evreything crossed for end of April and considering there fist anoucment was that it was opening end of 2009 early 2010 i think that is not asking too much, as it's already late


----------



## xApril

They are supposedly letting the 2010 seniors try out the stuff during Grad Bash, which falls at the end of April, so who knows.


----------



## Don Pacho

*

Universal Orlando's secret Harry Potter 
Super Bowl ad with Daniel Radcliffe




.*​


----------



## diskids2

Don Pacho said:


> *
> 
> Universal Orlando's secret Harry Potter
> Super Bowl ad with Daniel Radcliffe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*​



I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!  I just watched it and read the article and I think I am coming out of my skin!!!!!!!!!

I am such a Harry Potter fan and this is our first trip to Universal.  I can NOT wait to go!


----------



## Poly-Anna

I can't wait til HP opens.


----------



## Thumper_Man

Poly-Anna said:


> I can't wait til HP opens.




Me to.         We already booked for October.  Play it safe and let the crowds die down just a bit.

Love all the pics, I'm ready to go today.


----------



## czycropper

I can't wait to go! Leaving on Nov. 1st!!!!


----------



## Pikester

HP is looking great!

We have plans for a visit next year and I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## JackandSally79

If it's not open when we go in May....we have to wait till Oct.


----------



## loperella

Poly-Anna said:


> I can't wait til HP opens.





Thumper_Man said:


> Me to.         We already booked for October.  Play it safe and let the crowds die down just a bit.
> 
> Love all the pics, I'm ready to go today.



DITTO here!!!  We were at US/IOA Oct. '08 & they had the future  WWHP section/area boarded off, with only signs up saying coming 2010, so we've been very anxiouslly awaiting this.

We just love Florida in October; little to no rain & still plenty warm to swim, etc.  AND, very low crowds plus our kid's are out for Fall break so it's just perfect for us.


----------



## damo

Just heard a rumour of soft openings mid March.  Just a RUMOUR though!!!  (over on Orlando United if you'd like to check it out youself)


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

damo said:


> Just heard a rumour of soft openings mid March.  Just a RUMOUR though!!!  (over on Orlando United if you'd like to check it out youself)



Yay!    We're not going until July, but I can't wait to start hearing reports and seeing pictures from people who go before we do!


----------



## Poly-Anna

JackandSally79 - We may have to wait til October also if HP doesn't open by Memorial Day weekend.  That would be a bummer because we are so psyched for our May vacation.  We were saving WDW for October but may have to switch around our plans if HP doesn't open by the end of May.  Keeping our fingers crossed though!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of HPotterWizard, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				HPotterWizard said:
			
		

> While I agree that the chances that we'll get to walk around in the courtyard are low I do find this interesting:
> 
> Mookie posted this picture a while ago, about a mysterious something in the courtyard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I think we can all agree turned into the archway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in this fairly recent picture it looks like there's scaffolding or something in the courtyard. Leaving scaffolding up like that only makes sense to me if you can access it without cranes and cherry pickers, meaning that you can access the courtyard from the show building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just think its a lot of detail towards something that you'll never be able to see from the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Why else would they theme the inside walls of the courtyard?


----------



## yaytezIOA

Are we definitely sure we arent going through the courtyard at all? Hmmmmm....
Anyway, more pictures over here.
Any day now its going to be next to impossible to take pics of anything new because all the outer work will be done.


----------



## damo

yaytezIOA said:


> Are we definitely sure we arent going through the courtyard at all? Hmmmmm....
> Anyway, more pictures over here.
> Any day now its going to be next to impossible to take pics of anything new because all the outer work will be done.



I honestly don't think it is possible.  And it really seems way too small.


----------



## armstrong80

http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/


----------



## the Dark Marauder

The new site is great!


----------



## becky1960

I just saw a Video on Today show about a  a Classroom contest for a visit to HP opening. She stated " May" will be a special time for some lucky classroom.


----------



## Scrubba2

Thanks for armstrong80 for the link!

Ok, now I am really hoping for a "soft" opening over our spring break trip!! I'd be so happy to just walk through Hogsmeade and try some butterbeer! 

From a business point of view, it would be very smart to grab some of the spring break revenue by opening up the gift shops and give us a tease to return this summer!

I'm thinking the grand opening would coincide with next release H.P. movie which of course is May. So I am not hoping for the full Universal Harry Potter experience, but just a little would be so AWESOME!!


----------



## kuayoung

Scrubba2 said:


> Thanks for armstrong80 for the link!
> 
> Ok, now I am really hoping for a "soft" opening over our spring break trip!! I'd be so happy to just walk through Hogsmeade and try some butterbeer!
> 
> From a business point of view, it would be very smart to grab some of the spring break revenue by opening up the gift shops and give us a tease to return this summer!
> 
> I'm thinking the grand opening would coincide with next release H.P. movie which of course is May. So I am not hoping for the full Universal Harry Potter experience, but just a little would be so AWESOME!!



I didn't think the next movie, Part A was scheduled until November???


----------



## TraceyL

kuayoung said:


> I didn't think the next movie, Part A was scheduled until November???




Nov 19th ..... allegedly


----------



## Scrubba2

OOOps, I am wrong. I thought that was what my DH said to me, who is usually a movie guru, but he was "off" on this one! I thought he knew something I didn't! lol I should know what I am talking about when I speak up, but not this time. 

Sorry!

(DH had to rush to IMDB verify for himself that the opening for H.P. was indeed, delayed because he was pretty sure it was to coincide with the park opening! He really tries to be a movie guru...and I am generally more like Homer Simpson, with the wind up monkey with symbols on my brain!)


----------



## Running_Bell

Just got an email that the Deathly Hallows part 1 and 2 will definitely be in 
3D.


----------



## Dznefreek

> What do you think? Why else would they theme the inside walls of the courtyard?


As the pictures show you can see inside the courtyard from other areas. Remember the castle is not full size either.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Tbad556, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Tbad556 said:
			
		

> SL_Zer0 - Here's my brochure from January 30th 2010:
> 
> Cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IoA Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more to the brochure but nothing else involving TWWoHP. If you have any more questions on the maps feel free to ask, I collect them. :shrug:


----------



## amycishere

So I very confused...on the Harry Potter theme park site now there is a link for you to buy general Universal tickets and such but we still have no idea when the Harry Potter park will be opening correct, no exact date?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> Here are the different pieces of concept art from the site:
> (They go by so quickly I had to do a print scren to appreciate the detail. Enjoy!)
> 
> Forbidden Journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filch's Emporium of Confiscated Goods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon's Challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flight of the Hippogriff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zonko's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honeydukes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dervish and Banges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owl Post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Broomsticks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollivander's:


 



.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Just saw the site update! GREAT STUFF!


----------



## Scrubba2

Thanks Don Pacho, good job on grabbing those images! So cool!


----------



## f86sabjf

Fox 35 was showing a quick glimpse of a commercial thats going to air on the 
 superbowl this year. The quick snippet seemd to ellude to riding brooms and coasters


----------



## damo

amycishere said:


> So I very confused...on the Harry Potter theme park site now there is a link for you to buy general Universal tickets and such but we still have no idea when the Harry Potter park will be opening correct, no exact date?



No need to be confused.  The Wizarding World of Harry Potter is not an entire park...it is a section of Islands of Adventure --- one of the islands.  So tickets are being sold to get into Islands of Adventure which has many things to enjoy even before the Harry Potter section opens.


----------



## Poly-Anna

Just saw it and bookmarked it.  What a great job Universal did!  I am so psyched!  Can't wait til May!  Come on Harry!


----------



## f86sabjf

we love I.O.A. and this might be enough for us to renew our expired passes


----------



## amycishere

damo said:


> No need to be confused.  The Wizarding World of Harry Potter is not an entire park...it is a section of Islands of Adventure --- one of the islands.  So tickets are being sold to get into Islands of Adventure which has many things to enjoy even before the Harry Potter section opens.



Ah ok, I want to try to go to IOA when HP first opens.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Harry Potter is gonna give A boost shot for Universal.

I just love seeing posters that I never seen before posting here!

Along with Potter,please ask any questions about US,we love too help on the friendliest forum on the boards(this is where the proud red heads hang the Darkside)..*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

f86sabjf said:


> Fox 35 was showing a quick glimpse of a commercial thats going to air on the
> superbowl this year. The quick snippet seemd to ellude to riding brooms and coasters


The coaster = Dragon Challenge = Dueling Dragons.

The broom riding....who knows, maybe it relates to the Forbidden Journey, maybe it's just a marketing ploy...


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> The coaster = Dragon Challenge = Dueling Dragons.
> 
> The broom riding....who knows, maybe it relates to the Forbidden Journey, maybe it's just a marketing ploy...



*We all know that DD is going to be rethemed,but the broom riding should be kool if thats what they got planned!!*


----------



## Cogswel_Cogs

Are they going to have the Great Hall, with effects in the ceilings. It would be such a cool site to have a character type giant seating lunch and show?


----------



## donaldduck352

Cogswel_Cogs said:


> Are they going to have the Great Hall, with effects in the ceilings. It would be such a cool site to have a character type giant seating lunch and show?



*Search back A few pages and see what DonPacho posted will give maybe A clew...*


----------



## jade1

donaldduck352 said:


> *Harry Potter is gonna give A boost shot for Universal.
> 
> I just love seeing posters that I never seen before posting here!
> 
> Along with Potter,please ask any questions about US,we love too help on the friendliest forum on the boards(this is where the proud red heads hang the Darkside)..*



I post on occassion but rarely-US/IOA is generally a day excursion from WDW about every 3 or 4 trips-but we have always liked that day a lot. But this is just sick. We may start staying longer if it turns out like it looks it might.

Call me crazy but I would love to be there during a rainy night with lightning-but not until after our ride on Dragon Challenge of course. DD is our fave-for now.


----------



## Aristocath

Has any information been released about The Three Broomsticks other than what was posted on the new website?  Do we know yet if it will require reservations or will it be a QS location?


----------



## Rip

Aristocath said:


> Has any information been released about The Three Broomsticks other than what was posted on the new website?  Do we know yet if it will require reservations or will it be a QS location?



The initial description that was discussed by the executive chef of Mythos was that it will be a table service restaurant. That was probably 2 years ago or so that I read it, though. Haven't heard anything about it since.


----------



## xxxxvickyxxxx

New website looks great. We booked yesterday for 24th May. Even though we got a good deal were coming a long way and wont be able to afford to go a second time in one year


----------



## damo

Aristocath said:


> Has any information been released about The Three Broomsticks other than what was posted on the new website?  Do we know yet if it will require reservations or will it be a QS location?



I think that it will probably be the same as it was before...counter service.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

I can't wait to finally see it up close and personal.  The new commercial really got me excited.  I'm far from being a teenager, but I can't remember when I was so excited for a new part of a park to open   Reminds me of when DH was so excited about the Simpson's grand opening!


----------



## Thumper_Man

damo said:


> I think that it will probably be the same as it was before...counter service.



I hope they serve butterbeer.


----------



## damo

Thumper_Man said:


> I hope they serve butterbeer.



They have reported that they will indeed serve butterbeer and that it is delicious.


----------



## Nicole786

Just want to pop in and make sure everyone had a chance to see the leaked Superbowl Ad:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2zQdjoG5G0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Poohbeck

Thumper_Man said:


> I hope they serve butterbeer.



Yummy! My son and I were just talking about this! I so hope some things are open when we go in April.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Aristocath said:


> Has any information been released about The Three Broomsticks other than what was posted on the new website?  Do we know yet if it will require reservations or will it be a QS location?



From the details, it sounds like a QS location. I was really hoping for TS.


----------



## Surroundedbyboys

Did I read that they will have both alcohol & non-alcohol butterbeer? We are beyond excited for HP land to open. The great news is that Island of Adventure is already a great park with lots of fun things to do. With the Magic of HP it's going to be awesome! Can't wait to walk in and hear the music playing, and wander through the shops, etc.


----------



## melly

Dznefreek said:


> When WDW opened ToT (1 ride on a street with a bunch of shops and restaurants) people went nuts! They thought it was so great. . . . . The B&tB show was moved from the old theater so it did not really count as new. What is the difference . . . .



There is no difference. Who said there was? I really am confused as to why you have brought a disney ride into this as though it will suddenly disprove what I have wrote. If my view is correct then you can write 400 examples of Disney doing the same but it still doesnt mean what I wrote is wrong.


----------



## beezerdave

eeyorethegreat said:


> Take this as a rumor as I can't remember where I saw the information but what I read was that it is slated to open July 2010.  We have a trip to WDW planned for August 2010 and a couple days at Universal so I am really hoping this is the case!



Universal is still saying Spring 2010. So I don't see why it wouldn't be open by then.  We're going the very end of April and fully expect it to open the day AFTER we leave.


----------



## loperella

New rides, old rides, old rides made-over to be new...TS/QS...???  My family and I are just SO excited about the whole overall theme of this new land/area/park/section that we can't wait to go.  We love DW too, but really like all of the different themes at US/IOA.  Jurrasic Park blew me away & Seuss land was adorable.

Anyhow, it's fun to watch the progress and see how things are unfolding.  When we were there a few years ago there were just a wall of boards annoucing WWoHP...but now, seeing pics & ads/commercials, plus the updates here at the DIS...it's really happening & we can hardly wait!!!  

Bring on the Butter Beer!!!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of jmercer25, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				jmercer25 said:
			
		

> My thoughts on the updated site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks like we won't getting as close to Hogwarts Express as we'd like.  Those ramps merely act as the train platform for show (also catwalk for maintenance).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Butterbeer cart?  Pumpkin Juice cart?  Other kind of cart or scenery?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I really like these carts too.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is the snowman.  I did notice...is this the only snow on the ground?  I thought from the original building from Nassal that there would be snow on the ground, though I didn't know how they'd do it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What is that little object in the foreground?  Water fountain?  More importantly, what are these shops?  I don't think the flyovers ever looked at this side of the avenue.  They get a shot of Ollivander's and then fly up to Hogwarts.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't get me wrong, the DC entrance is nice, but way too subtle.  I was kind of hoping for homage to Pyrrock and Blizzrock statues but that was wishful thinking.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I absolutely love the entrance to FotH.  Really beautiful.  I wish DC's was more like it.*


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of WWOHP fan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				WWOHP fan said:
			
		

> *Fox News *posted an aerial video from today
> 
> 
> To watch this video please click *HERE*
> 
> All Screens caps they made from their video are located  *HERE*
> 
> Dueling Dragons :


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> I would LOVE to know what that blue sign says, but I bet it has a date we would all love to know on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Dueling Dragons queue is now down to one lane/ one way traffic. And it passes through both arches including the one with the show on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then these guys came up and made me delete a bunch of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has this path always been here?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Ok, time to get this thread back on track ...

WWOHP fan - those are great photos ... thanks for sharing  - makes me want to go even more


----------



## pixeegrl

I can't wait and love the screen shots of the video! It was hard to see them on the Uni site because the descriptions would pop up right after the image loaded.


----------



## loperella

Thanks for the pics Disneyhead! 

I know those two guys were _just_ doing their job, but really would've liked to have seen what pics they made you delete??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhh well, all the more to anticipate, I suppose.


----------



## frequency

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of WWOHP fan, Orlando United
> http://www.orlandounited.com



That helicopter video is really great.  I know people here have said the actual ride building behind hogwarts was huge, but OMG it is HUGE!


----------



## itradehilton

Our family is looking forward to the new area, The Wizzarding World of Harry Potter.  We hope they will have all the kinks worked out by the time we arrive in the summer. Another area where the imagination can run wild is always a fun place to visit. I wonder how many little things will be imbedded in the scenery that only people who have read the books will pick up on?


----------



## Docwoods

This is going to be wonderful!Can't wait to see it!


----------



## damo

Incredible new pictures here!!!!!

http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php?9-The-Wizarding-World-Of-Harry-Potter/page308


----------



## samples78

damo said:


> Incredible new pictures here!!!!!
> 
> http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php?9-The-Wizarding-World-Of-Harry-Potter/page308



Amazing pics!  It is taking me a while to get through all of them.  It looks like the back side of Hogsmeade still has a ways to go.


----------



## damo

samples78 said:


> Amazing pics!  It is taking me a while to get through all of them.  It looks like the back side of Hogsmeade still has a ways to go.



I think those are just facade buildings so should go up quickly.


----------



## frequency

damo said:


> Incredible new pictures here!!!!!
> 
> http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php?9-The-Wizarding-World-Of-Harry-Potter/page308



The pictures look fabulous.  What do you suppose the opening in the courtyard is for?  I can't figure that one out.

I am a bit worried about the crowds though.  It looks narrow.  Can you exit back by Dragons you think?


----------



## damo

frequency said:


> The pictures look fabulous.  What do you suppose the opening in the courtyard is for?  I can't figure that one out.
> 
> I am a bit worried about the crowds though.  It looks narrow.  Can you exit back by Dragons you think?



These pictures have certainly posed a bunch of new questions!!!  I thought the exit to Hogwarts was going to be beside the entrance but that looks changed now.  There are all kinds of funny new gaps that we've not seen before.  It is verrrrrry interesting!

I don't think the courtyard is going to be anything.  If you look at the size of those guys up on the walkway around the great hall, you can see exactly how small that courtyard really is.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

Wow!  I had no idea the FJ buiding was THAT huge!  I'm wondering what's up with the courtyard, too?


----------



## Dawnee

Anybody see the Today show today (Friday)?  After they announced their Harry Potter contest, they said that WWoHP was opening in APRIL.  That would be great if true!


----------



## aubriee

Dawnee said:


> Anybody see the Today show today (Friday)?  After they announced their Harry Potter contest, they said that WWoHP was opening in APRIL.  That would be great if true!



Hope, hope, hope you're right!  I'll be at WDW May 1st-9th and would love to spend a few days over at Universal with HP!  

Hey, is anyone else rereading the books or watching the movies again, just to make sure you don't miss any of the little details they might have put in.  I love wandering around looking for stuff like that at theme parks.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Would be amazing  i will be at Universal 11th-14th May


----------



## Tinks1984

Argh, I do wish they'd announce the opening! It's quite distressing now 

I'd rather just know if I'll be able to see it in all its glory or if I need to come home and save up over again to go back a couple of years down the line!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Wally, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Wally said:
			
		

> I don't remember who said it, but definitely the red structure is for the baths façade. I think they are even using the existing bathrooms.


 



.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Tim, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Tim said:
			
		

> Yeah that would be very cool but if you look at the picture again, there is a construction worker on site that provides good scale to actually how tall the tunnel is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that tunnel is only about 5 feet tall, not big enough for a person to fit through, easily that is


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of HPotterWizard, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				HPotterWizard said:
			
		

> Briman and/or Disneyhead would you guys mind sending me some hi-res versions?
> 
> I'm pretty decent at photoshop and would like to see if I could find anything in that courtyard.
> 
> Interesting that the Great Hall isn't the only thing that's floating. And you can see Hagrid's hut in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this opening definitely looks person-sized to me. I haven't made up my mind about the bridge yet. Both openings look feasible to me, but the bridge itself looks way too narrow. I also like how that one turret isn't finished all the way around.


 



.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Wally, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Wally said:
			
		

> Good question!!  It may be the building on the right of the bathrooms? as seen in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know everyone is saying that maybe these are lockers, that those buildings are too small, but if you see this next image, Zonkos is even smaller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a possibility, *** we dont know exactly where dervish and banges can be.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of SL_ZER0, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				SL_ZER0 said:
			
		

> the jumbotron type thing might be for ride pictures. they always have these at the end of the ride, nice and big to tantalize. although its usually more than one screen. and the new site did confirm ride pics. or maybe its a video farewell?  i think ride pics.
> 
> anyone think there will be anything more than the commercial during the superbowl tomorrow?  i remember someone/some article mentioning "commercial and a sneak peek".  i wonder if they still have something up their sleeve. the commercal leak couldnt have been an accident.  maybe we will learn somthing more about the ride. oh i hope!!!
> 
> i know we wont be geting an opening date but i wish they would soon. people need time to plan for vacations and such. not everyone can fly over at the drop of a hat.
> 
> +100 disneyhead. if you get a nessie tattoo then they will have to let you take as many pics as you want next time. hehe.
> 
> im waffling on whether we will be up in the facade. initally i thought so but not anymore. its really a teeny little cake topper on a huge show building. anything we could see in the facade would be 500x better in the show building where every detail can be controlled. and people on the bridge would really screw up the perspective. a lot.
> 
> thanks descendo. i think that there was mention tha the three broomsticks will have outdoor eating and i think it will be back there, thus the theming of the backs of those shops.  i'm going to go back and look at the willow area. i relly hope there's one, not even a moving one bt just a big willow (oh please please!!)
> 
> these aerial shots are so amazing - i have such a better understanding of the layout now - i didnt realize there was a turn after honeyduskes - which is HUGE btw.. i didnt realize also that there was such a large area between hogsmeade and hogwarts, bu then there needs to be plenty of milling-around space (the owlery wont be enough) and its convenient that it is right by ollivanders, which i predict will be seriously backed up if not done by a ticket/pass system.
> 
> --- Update ---
> 
> 
> i went back and realized i got two different answers. so,
> dervish and banges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or dervish and banges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and cameronw99 i think we can assume the forest will be there based on confirmations of aragog and dementors.
> 
> 
> anyone got any ideas on the pumpkins? i couldnt tell if that was orange dirt or pumpkins but based on the concept art it seems like it might be after all. in the art it looks like people are walking close to the foh track. ive bever ridden unicorn so i have no idea about how the queue or paths work.  i also wonder if there will be another buckbeak to bow to in the loading building. the kneeling one cant bow. it also cant have feathers, since its meant to be left out in the rain. i hpoe theres another insode that is as real as the trike was.
> 
> also- what is the little building by the train for? just deco?





.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of  WWOHP fan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				WWOHP fan said:
			
		

> Before look the holes on the left  in the structure (where now there is the courtyard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now : an big hole in the court yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be an elevator ??


 


.


----------



## pixeegrl

Can't wait until it actually opens. Hope the first Dis member that visits, comes back with a report for us all and it includes detailed notes and pictures lol. August can't get here quick enough!


----------



## SharonLowe

I just heard from my travel agent that the grand opening will be on or near June 21 and  there might be soft openings in April/May.


----------



## damo

SharonLowe said:


> I just heard from my travel agent that the grand opening will be on or near June 21 and  there might be soft openings in April/May.



The travel agent is just going by the last date of the contract.  There has been no announcement.


----------



## Dawnee

Just got off the phone with my travel agent who called the Universal travel agent line.  This is what she was told - they will not be announcing the grand opening until 1 week before.  Prior to the grand opening, they will be opening WWoHP an hour or two each day, adding an hour or so until its open all day, but they wont be advertising that its open.if people wander in and its open, its open.

Well be going this year, sort of a once in a lifetime trip for us, and I really want to make sure that HP is open when we go. It kinda sucks that they wont give out more specific dates.


----------



## damo

Dawnee said:


> Just got off the phone with my travel agent who called the Universal travel agent line.  This is what she was told - they will not be announcing the grand opening until 1 week before.  Prior to the grand opening, they will be opening WWoHP an hour or two each day, adding an hour or so until its open all day, but they wont be advertising that its open.if people wander in and its open, its open.
> 
> Well be going this year, sort of a once in a lifetime trip for us, and I really want to make sure that HP is open when we go. It kinda sucks that they wont give out more specific dates.



It seems really difficult to be opening an entire area for an hour each day.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> Thanks for the extra closeups BriMan. That said, does anyone else think the honeydukes signwork is a tad too "PINK!" and new looking? I wonder if they will age it down a bit...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Is its because the overhead shots cuase the old Flying Unicorn looks diff to me now??*


----------



## ChrisFL

donaldduck352 said:


> *Is its because the overhead shots cuase the old Flying Unicorn looks diff to me now??*



I believe it's the same layout if that's what you mean


----------



## Nicole786

> Thanks for the extra closeups BriMan. That said, does anyone else think the honeydukes signwork is a tad too "PINK!" and new looking? I wonder if they will age it down a bit...



I wonder if the pink part is supposed to peel away and its lettered vinyl?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Don Pacho - thank you so much for posting those pictures ... all I can say is WOW


----------



## pixeegrl

Nicole786 said:


> I wonder if the pink part is supposed to peel away and its lettered vinyl?



That's what I was thinking. Maybe they are etching the glass with it and it's a stencil.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

donaldduck352 said:


> *Is its because the overhead shots cuase the old Flying Unicorn looks diff to me now??*



It's the angle of the overhead shots. The Unicorn/Hippogriff will have the same track, the same way the Dragons will have their same track.

Also, I have heard from a reliable source that there will be Required Lockers for HP.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

the Dark Marauder said:


> Also, I have heard from a reliable source that there will be Required Lockers for HP.



Uh, oh.  That sounds like DD7 won't be riding.  Any hint as to the height requirement?


----------



## damo

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> Uh, oh.  That sounds like DD7 won't be riding.  Any hint as to the height requirement?



Men in Black has required lockers, so don't worry too much about it yet.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

damo said:


> Men in Black has required lockers, so don't worry too much about it yet.



I really want it to be awesome, but I also really want to share it with my kids.  My DD10 loves Harry Potter as much as I do - I don't want her to be scared off.  Her sister is unlikely to ride it anyway, but I hope she gets the choice.


----------



## yaytezIOA

This is going to be great for all ages. 
BTW huge photo update...and have you ever seen the Jurassic Kitties?


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

It was great seeing the ad in HD during the Super Bowl! Even though I had seen it online a few times already, I still got chills!

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## dan_smith

So am I being thick here and thinking that the Duelling Dragons is now the Dragon Challenge?


----------



## mark2311

dan_smith said:


> So am I being thick here and thinking that the Duelling Dragons is now the Dragon Challenge?



That is exactly right. Don't think its dragon challenge at the minute but by the time WWHP opens it will be. (I was hoping Dragon Challenge was a place holder name, its just makes it sound so dull)


----------



## dan_smith

Awesome, this'll be my first ever trip to any Disney/Universal and the one ride that stood out was Duelling Dragons and I was a bit disappointed when I heard they'd closed it but now I know why!


----------



## schumigirl

Just wanted to say thanks for all the fab pictures that have been posted. It looks fantastic 

Really looking forward to seeing it in October


----------



## SmallWorld71

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Yes, stop arguing or I'm going to use one of the three Unforgivable Curses.



 I don't think we need to go that far, a simple body binding curse should do the trick.


Carrying on.....I was a bit disappointed by the Super Bowl commercial. (Actually, I was disappointed by most of the commercials, but that's another thread....) I think it was because I already know so much about what's coming, thanks to this great thread! I guess I had been hoping to glean some info. I didn't already know.


----------



## Dollyrar

I do find it absolutely amazing that we are so close (a few months away) from the launch of the WWOHP, and no-one has properly leaked/managed to locate concrete details on what the forbidden journey ride is truly going to be. I am really into my movies, and on sites like aintitcoolnews etc they always get scoops on things months or years in advance of a movies release. I find it so hard to not look when I see those spoiler caps!
 I actually think it's really cool that the workers & builders at Universal have kept everything on the quiet. With the speed that the internet and new-media distributes information these days, it is refreshing to know that secrets of this scale can still be kept back from the public 
On the other hand, I do check this website throughout the day in the hope that someone has scooped the info!! 
I guess I just can't help but be spoiled!
It is going to be so tough not to read peoples reviews/photos/videos of the ride when it opens, and I don't feel very strong-willed at the moment! 
I have seen the 'blueprints' of the ride on the internet from a while ago, and I wonder how true to the present version these are? Would you guys like a passive experience like spiderman, or would you like it to be combined with having an electronic wand (like the buzz lightyear ride) to interact with the location? Would you like Kuka-Arm or not? Would you like a round vehicle or rows of 4 seats like most coasters? I really want to know how some peoples imaginations are firing! x


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

I'm expecting a jaw-dropping dark ride experience in the vein of rides like Spiderman and Indiana Jones Adventure, but taken to the next level because it is, after all, over 10 years since those rides debuted.


----------



## MadeToLove

I just saw a variation of the Super Bowl commercial.  Most of it was the same, but it started with the kids playing at a wizard's duel with their wands and shouting "Expelliarmus".  That just made me smile.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Does anyone else want to go during the grand opening?  I think I am going to try to.  Its my biggest hope that Rowling actually shows up and we have a chance to meet her (even if its a 4 hour line).  

I am also hoping that most of the actors may show up.  Has anyone heard any rumors about anything extra happening at the grand opening?


----------



## Metro West

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Does anyone else want to go during the grand opening?  I think I am going to try to.  Its my biggest hope that Rowling actually shows up and we have a chance to meet her (even if its a 4 hour line).
> 
> I am also hoping that most of the actors may show up.  Has anyone heard any rumors about anything extra happening at the grand opening?


 I'm planning on taking a day off from work...if needed...to go to the grand opening.


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

Bonnie Wright and Tom Felton (Ginny and Draco) did an interview where they mentioned that they'd be at the park in May.  Meanwhile, during another interview, the boys who play Fred and George mentioned that they were plannign on an appearance at the grand opening.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ooooh Fred and George, so happy I am going now.  I wonder what the actors will do?  Maybe some sort of presentation, or will they be signing autographs?


----------



## MadeToLove

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ooooh Fred and George, so happy I am going now.  I wonder what the actors will do?  Maybe some sort of presentation, or will they be signing autographs?



I've heard that just about everyone ever involved in Harry Potter has been invited to go to the grand opening.  Although the main three haven't said anything, count on at least one of them being there (probably all three) also count on JKR and several of the other actors.

But don't count on autographs.  Although some of the actors, especially the kids, may walk down the rows of fans and sign stuff for a few people in the front row, (like they do at premieres) it's doubtful there will be a "signing" with any of the main actors (Tom or the Twins or others who do fan events might be willing, but I wouldn't hold my breath for the big three).  Also, I'd be very very surprised if JKR signed anything (I've dealt with her handlers before, it just doesn't happen unless it's been choreographed perfectly).

There's a part of me that really wants to go to the grand opening to see them all.  But the other part of me, the meanie realist part hehe, says that going may be a bit disappointing.  It's unlikely fans will get to ride the rides while the celebs are in that part of the park.  WWoHP will likely be closed to us Mudbloods while the press gets its official taste of Butterbeer along with the celebs.  And really, what's the point of going on the busiest day of the year if a girl isn't going to get the chance to make out with Alan Rickman on a dark and scary ride.    hehe


----------



## jog58

MadeToLove said:


> I've heard that just about everyone ever involved in Harry Potter has been invited to go to the grand opening.  Although the main three haven't said anything, count on at least one of them being there (probably all three) also count on JKR and several of the other actors.
> 
> But don't count on autographs.  Although some of the actors, especially the kids, may walk down the rows of fans and sign stuff for a few people in the front row, (like they do at premieres) it's doubtful there will be a "signing" with any of the main actors (Tom or the Twins or others who do fan events might be willing, but I wouldn't hold my breath for the big three).  Also, I'd be very very surprised if JKR signed anything (I've dealt with her handlers before, it just doesn't happen unless it's been choreographed perfectly).
> 
> There's a part of me that really wants to go to the grand opening to see them all.  But the other part of me, the meanie realist part hehe, says that going may be a bit disappointing.  It's unlikely fans will get to ride the rides while the celebs are in that part of the park.  WWoHP will likely be closed to us Mudbloods while the press gets its official taste of Butterbeer along with the celebs.  *And really, what's the point of going on the busiest day of the year if a girl isn't going to get the chance to make out with Alan Rickman on a dark and scary ride.    hehe*



I've been lurking in this thread for quite a while and your comment [in bold] just made my evening. Somehow my husband doesn't find my random crush on a guy that's older than my father humorous but I do  I am glad to see someone else does too.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

MadeToLove said:


> I've heard that just about everyone ever involved in Harry Potter has been invited to go to the grand opening.  Although the main three haven't said anything, count on at least one of them being there (probably all three) also count on JKR and several of the other actors.
> 
> But don't count on autographs.  Although some of the actors, especially the kids, may walk down the rows of fans and sign stuff for a few people in the front row, (like they do at premieres) it's doubtful there will be a "signing" with any of the main actors (Tom or the Twins or others who do fan events might be willing, but I wouldn't hold my breath for the big three).  Also, I'd be very very surprised if JKR signed anything (I've dealt with her handlers before, it just doesn't happen unless it's been choreographed perfectly).
> 
> There's a part of me that really wants to go to the grand opening to see them all.  But the other part of me, the meanie realist part hehe, says that going may be a bit disappointing.  It's unlikely fans will get to ride the rides while the celebs are in that part of the park.  WWoHP will likely be closed to us Mudbloods while the press gets its official taste of Butterbeer along with the celebs.  And really, what's the point of going on the busiest day of the year if a girl isn't going to get the chance to make out with Alan Rickman on a dark and scary ride.    hehe


As much as I hate to admit it, you are most likely right ... and as much as I love Harry Potter, I'm definitely not willing to stand in the hot Florida sun for hours just to get a glimpse of the actors for 2 seconds ...


----------



## jharrowell

MadeToLove said:


> I just saw a variation of the Super Bowl commercial. Most of it was the same, but it started with the kids playing at a wizard's duel with their wands and shouting "Expelliarmus". That just made me smile.


 
They're playing that commercial over here too, loved the way they did it.  Unfortunately it still says "spring" for the opening date. 

I'm sooo going to buy my own wand when I get a chance to visit Olivanders...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of kitfisto92, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				kitfisto92 said:
			
		

> bing + BriMan's AMAZING pics (thank you btw, I don't think i ever have! they are awesome!) =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... this is boring. Let's see what happens with a bit of magic (and A LOT of $$$$) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN'T WAIT!!




.


----------



## MadeToLove

jog58 said:


> I've been lurking in this thread for quite a while and your comment [in bold] just made my evening. Somehow my husband doesn't find my random crush on a guy that's older than my father humorous but I do  I am glad to see someone else does too.



Alan's part of my amalgam of the perfect man (looks like Colin Firth, sounds like Alan Rickman and has Hugh Jackman's body  )  And Snape is my favorite HP character  I'm in my cough30scough and I love my older Death Eaters (Rickman, Fiennes, Issacs) drool....  So no, you're not alone, there are a lot of us out there.

Don Pacho:  Are you telling the folks at Orlando United how much we love them over here for all those great pictures they've posted?  And thank you for sharing them with us.  I love those before and after shots!!!


----------



## silverhaze269

All of these picture updates have gotten me ridiculously excited. It's probably been almost a month since the last time I was able to get on here (school gets in the way of everything), and I can't believe how far the construction has gotten! 

My parents and I are seriously looking into a Disney/USO trip for the end of August and into early September (we're thinking that this would be a good time to take advantage of the free dining plan at Disney...provided they offer it during this time frame). I'm expecting that by this time the WWoHP will be open, and I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Dznefreek

> This is just going through a few of your posts. You keep repeating that Universal billed it as a theme park. Please back up this accusation that you continue to make over and over and over again.
> __________________


They (US) have said a "park within a park" on several web interviews.


----------



## frequency

Dznefreek said:


> They (US) have said a "park within a park" on several web interviews.



Which is completely accurate.


----------



## loperella

How many Theme parks ("is-lands") does IOA have?  Five?  So WWoHP will make Theme six, right?  Are they giving any clue as to what the new ride/attraction/headliner will be.  It would be awesome if they could do something that would rival the Spiderman.  Can't wait til it opens and we get some DISers on here to give some report backs on what to expect.


----------



## Metro West

loperella said:


> How many Theme parks ("is-lands") does IOA have?  Five?  So WWoHP will make Theme six, right?  Are they giving any clue as to what the new ride/attraction/headliner will be.  It would be awesome if they could do something that would rival the Spiderman.  Can't wait til it opens and we get some DISers on here to give some report backs on what to expect.


 The Islands are: The Lost Continent, Marvel Superhero Island, Cartoon Lagoon, Jurassic Park, Suess Landing and WWoHP...that makes six.


----------



## dizcrazee

Hi everyone, count me in as a lurker here that just can't sit down and be quiet any longer!  I'm SO excited about the WW of HP!  We've never been to Universal before - we've always been WDW people, but now we have a trip planned specifically for Universal in June!  

My 12 year old daughter (siggy out of date, lol) is crazy about HP and so am I!  We've read all the books, seen the movies several times, etc.  My daughter's favorite gift for Christmas was an "I heart Draco" tee shirt I bought on Amazon!  

Anyway, I just want to say that I'm thrilled about the new park, whether it can be considered a park or an island or whatever - it doesn't matter - it's Harry Potter stuff!  How cool!  

I'm so hoping we can be there at the grand opening just to catch a glimpse of the actors and maybe Rowling herself!  I'm on pins and needles waiting for the date to be announced!  We are prepared to change our dates if there's a possibility that plebeians like us will be admitted!  

By the way, I agree with the Snape fans - Alan Rickman is a superb actor and his character is so intriguing!  It's the serious, brooding aura, I think.  Also, I've long thought that Ralph Fiennes is one of the best actors of our time (and gorgeous when he's not done up like Voldemort, lol)  DD has a huge crush on Tom Felton, so I hope we can at least glimpse him from afar as we stand on the pavement in the 100 degree heat, ha ha ha!  

I'm also very excited about visiting Universal for the first time and experiencing the many other attractions.  

Anyway, long live HP!


----------



## damo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Does anyone else want to go during the grand opening?  I think I am going to try to.  Its my biggest hope that Rowling actually shows up and we have a chance to meet her (even if its a 4 hour line).
> 
> I am also hoping that most of the actors may show up.  Has anyone heard any rumors about anything extra happening at the grand opening?



If I was around there I would go to the grand opening in a heartbeat.  I think it would be great fun.

We haven't had updated pictures in a few days now (since thursday I think).  I am getting itchy to see what new details have been done!


----------



## diskids2

I thought I'd share this....last night we were talking about our summer trip...my whole family is excited!  I was discussing my upcoming wand selection and my DH said...."Oh I can't wait to get my wand too...then when I can't get you out of WWoHP, I can just cast a spell and have you under my control"

DD and DS were hysterical....I was not


----------



## damo

diskids2 said:


> I thought I'd share this....last night we were talking about our summer trip...my whole family is excited!  I was discussing my upcoming wand selection and my DH said...."Oh I can't wait to get my wand too...then when I can't get you out of WWoHP, I can just cast a spell and have you under my control"
> 
> DD and DS were hysterical....I was not



That's one of the things I really like about Harry Potter in general.  It is a real family oriented entity.  The new vocabulary, new characters, new outlook on things.  Great for family bonding.


----------



## dizcrazee

I agree with you, damo.  HP has been something that my "tween" daughter and I could really share, instead of me just faking an interest like with the cheezy twaddle that's usually made for kids her age, lol.  

DD and I both love HP, and Daddy just goes along with it to be a part of things.  He'd really rather talk about/watch football, I think.


----------



## Thumper_Man

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Does anyone else want to go during the grand opening?



I would love to go during grand opening.  Unfortunately I wouldn't be able to change my vacation that fast, since we don't know an exact date of opening yet.

Say HI to Rowlings for me.  Thought I had read somewhere that Ratcliffe, Grint & Watson plan on being there also.  I'll see if I can find the article again and post it.


----------



## diskids2

damo said:


> That's one of the things I really like about Harry Potter in general.  It is a real family oriented entity.  The new vocabulary, new characters, new outlook on things.  Great for family bonding.



Yes!  And my children are 19 and 15, so it's just short of a miracle that they sit down and talk to their parents for a half hour about a trip that is still 5 plus months away.


----------



## Rags

I have to admit I would rather not be there for it. I like HP and I think it will be amazing but I would like to avoid the crush of the grand openinig. We will be at Universal staying at the HRH MAy 26th thru May 31st. What do you think?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## czycropper

My whole family would love to be there at opening but we'll be waiting till Nov. to go . I have to agree that Alan Rickman is the perfect Snape and a great actor! My DDs are so excited to go to WWoHP and then being able to see the next installment of the movie within a couple weeks of each other that they have both marked on their calendars.

Both of my DDs are always coming on this thread to check on the updates so I want to thank Don Pancho for the wonderful posts and please keep them coming and so I'm hoping that the thread doesn't get pulled because of the additional drama


----------



## cuethemusic

I will be going to Orlando July 13-21 so i'm hoping the opening will be as they say, by june 30.  It seems like i've been waiting forever for this place to open!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I usualy don't get in the middle of anyone's opinion and everyone has the right to post whatever they want.But I have seen threads closed over this kinda debate and arguing.So PLEASE no more neggative posting and play nice.This is A great thread and would hate to lose it.*


----------



## donaldduck352

cuethemusic said:


> I will be going to Orlando July 13-21 so i'm hoping the opening will be as they say, by june 30.  It seems like i've been waiting forever for this place to open!



*I would say it will be.Looking at the pixs that DonPacho posted its not that far off now!!*


----------



## abbie13_15

I am sure this has already been asked but I can't read through all these. When are the dates for this opening? We are going June 5th.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

abbie13_15 said:


> I am sure this has already been asked but I can't read through all these. When are the dates for this opening? We are going June 5th.


The official grand opening hasn't been announced yet ...


----------



## phamton

> The fact that I deliver my posts with tongue in cheek comments is neither here nor there, those comments are perfectly acceptable ways of getting a point accross.


  Actually tongue in cheek comments are the same as sarcasm.  I am in the process of cleaning up this thread.  All name calling and any sarcastic posts will be removed and warnings and infractions given to comply with the DisBoard rules.  There are many discussion boards that welcome name calling, sarcasm and even stirring the pot but the DisBoard is not one of them.  If any of you find that your post is removed, it will be for these reasons.  If you were an innocent bystander and just quoted a deleted post, then your post will also be deleted.  Differences in opinions are always welcome but be aware of how you express that difference of opinion. It's all in the deliverance.  Debating is fine but arguing, name calling, sarcasm, and pot stirring are not. I am locking the thread just until I can clean it up.  I will open it back up after I finish. Please play nice and follow the DisBoard rules.


----------



## loperella

cuethemusic said:


> I will be going to Orlando July 13-21 so i'm hoping the opening will be as they say, by june 30.  It seems like i've been waiting forever for this place to open!


I know what you mean!  When we were there in the Fall of '08 it seemed like it was SO far away, but now seeing pics, etc., it won't be long now.


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

I just can't wait now!!!  It is getting so close!  Hope they announce the date soon so that we can start seeing REAL pictures.


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

phamton said:


> actually tongue in cheek comments are the same as sarcasm.  I am in the process of cleaning up this thread.




thank you!!


----------



## Emiems20

So I just got off the phone with the Universal Resort agents and I was told that they are advising oversea residents NOT to come until May.  She also told me that if you are staying on site you will only be allowed to use your front of the line access once per day for Harry Potter and the Forbbiden Forrest, however they are opening up the attraction one hour early for resort guest only.  Just thought I would let you know.


----------



## damo

Couple of new pics here.  Looks like work is finally being done to camouflage the show building.

http://www.orlandounited.com/forums...rding-World-Of-Harry-Potter&p=88076#post88076


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Thanks for all the answers about the opening.  I really hope they wouldn't ship all the actors down there just to do a couple press events, that would be pretty disappointing.  Rowling I could understand, but at least give us the actors!


----------



## xxxxvickyxxxx

I think it would be a big shame if JK and the main 3 werent there for opening. I hope its open before we go though it would be great to see some of them but I think its going to be busy enough!


----------



## spima3

abbie13_15 said:


> I am sure this has already been asked but I can't read through all these. When are the dates for this opening? We are going June 5th.



This is the same time I had planned on going, but I hesitate to book anything without knowing if WW will be open or not by this time.  I had planned on a two week vacation, do a few other things in FL while we are there, but I would positively hate to go and not see WWoHP. 
It will probably be the last trip we make to FL for a very long time, so it's very frustrating, not being able to plan with any certainty.  

Will it be open in early June? or will it not?  Educated guesses anyone?

The only other time we could go is mid August, and the kids would rather not go right before school.  Would delaying our trip until 6/12 make much difference?  I'm reading that early June is a slightly less crowded time, but how much worse can a week or two be?


----------



## MadeToLove

spima3 said:


> Will it be open in early June? or will it not?  Educated guesses anyone?



I think it will be open in June, but they may still be working a few kinks out.

I've got a friend who is working on this project who said they were told to have everything up and running before the Grand Opening/Memorial Day.  That's not to say the Grand Opening is Memorial Day.  This person wasn't allowed to tell me what date that would be as that's very hush hush still. 

My guess is that it will be sometime between May 21st and 29th.  We know that several of the actors have said they are coming in May, and one even said late May (though I can't remember which one).  Also, the Universal hotels were blacked out for the weekend of the 21st for a while, suggesting that a large event was taking place where they would need to ensure they had enough rooms for the events guests, and a grand opening with lots of rooms for press, celebs, and contest winners would fit that bill the best.  In addition, the contest sponsored by the Today show for a class of school kids to get to go to the opening states that the winners will be selected April 23rd - 29th, and then will have about 25 days to make their travel arrangements.  This would have them going to Universal during that magic week I've just stated.  (And by the way, although it's not stated in the rules anywhere, I'm sure Today is hoping to get the class there for the actual day of the opening to give them a unique angle with which to cover it....i.e. "let's follow these HP loving kids around", and if they do that, I'm sure those kids will get to meet the celebs and maybe ride the rides with some of them - makes good press for NBC and Universal).  I wish I had kids. 


And on an off topic....  Does anyone else have the dyslexic moment I have everytime I see the abreviation WWoHP and interpret it as WWW . IHOP ?    So forgive me if I sometimes refer to it as Potterland in the future.


----------



## Clifton

Since i'm not a Potter fan, going on grand opening is out. I plan to go see it when I do HHN 20 and the only trip to UO this year.

Even if you're not a fan, it's definetly something new to try out


----------



## xApril

I've never really seen the Harry Potter movies or read any of the books, so I haven't been too excited about this.

I think it looks cool and I'll definitely check it out. If it's not my thing, I'll just go back to the other park and see Horror Makeup Show and stuff with no wait.


----------



## dizcrazee

MadeToLove said:


> I think it will be open in June, but they may still be working a few kinks out.
> 
> I've got a friend who is working on this project who said they were told to have everything up and running before the Grand Opening/Memorial Day.  That's not to say the Grand Opening is Memorial Day.  This person wasn't allowed to tell me what date that would be as that's very hush hush still.
> 
> My guess is that it will be sometime between May 21st and 29th.  We know that several of the actors have said they are coming in May, and one even said late May (though I can't remember which one).  Also, the Universal hotels were blacked out for the weekend of the 21st for a while, suggesting that a large event was taking place where they would need to ensure they had enough rooms for the events guests, and a grand opening with lots of rooms for press, celebs, and contest winners would fit that bill the best.  In addition, the contest sponsored by the Today show for a class of school kids to get to go to the opening states that the winners will be selected April 23rd - 29th, and then will have about 25 days to make their travel arrangements.  This would have them going to Universal during that magic week I've just stated.



Thank you for this analysis, MadeToLove!  I'm hoping it's Memorial Day weekend or later.  I'm checking on this every day so that I can change my hotel reservations to the correct date, and I certainly hope that the Universal hotels don't have the grand opening time blocked out.  That would not be good!  

Hopefully, they'll make the announcement soon, and then the daily-watchers like me can jump on the hotel reservations pronto.  Here's me checking constantly:  

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us hopeful-grand-opening-attendees!   Here's me cheering us on:


----------



## damo

spima3 said:


> This is the same time I had planned on going, but I hesitate to book anything without knowing if WW will be open or not by this time.  I had planned on a two week vacation, do a few other things in FL while we are there, but I would positively hate to go and not see WWoHP.
> It will probably be the last trip we make to FL for a very long time, so it's very frustrating, not being able to plan with any certainty.
> 
> Will it be open in early June? or will it not?  Educated guesses anyone?
> 
> The only other time we could go is mid August, and the kids would rather not go right before school.  Would delaying our trip until 6/12 make much difference?  I'm reading that early June is a slightly less crowded time, but how much worse can a week or two be?



My only suggestion is to keep an eye on message boards who deal more intensely with this issue.  The best one is probably here

http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php?9-The-Wizarding-World-Of-Harry-Potter


----------



## dizcrazee

damo said:


> My only suggestion is to keep an eye on message boards who deal more intensely with this issue.  The best one is probably here
> 
> http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php?9-The-Wizarding-World-Of-Harry-Potter



Thanks for the link, damo.  Now I have another place to check obsessively.


----------



## Poly-Anna

I was hoping someone would address the issue!  Kinda got out of hand.


----------



## Don Pacho

damo said:


> My only suggestion is to keep an eye on message boards who deal more intensely with this issue.  The best one is probably here
> 
> http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php?9-The-Wizarding-World-Of-Harry-Potter




For me Orlando United is the best for the WWHP because they have guys like BriMan (the administrator of the site) and Disneyhead that go to IOA almost every day.

However, IMHO the very best place to know the latest on anything on theme parks is Screamscape. They will give you links to the sites with the lastest news or rumors on anything.


For instance, this is the latest info they have regarding WWHP:



> 2010 - *The Wizarding World of Harry Potter *- (2/8/10) Take a look at whats been going on around Islands of Adventure lately in the latest update to RCPro, including a good look around the Wizarding World. Of course if you really want a unique look at the Potter-verse, then head over to Orlando United where they took a helicopter tour over the park this past week to get a really good look at everything. One sharp eyed reader has even spotted what looks like a covered up Buckbeak figure next to the coaster track before the lift hill on the Flying Hippogriff.
> Also rumors about a possible late March soft opening of the Wizarding World (ride or no ride) are still everywhere. Of course it is also quite interesting to see in writing under the terms of use for the Florida Resident 2-Day / 2-Park pass that your Ticket expires 30 days after use or in full on March 19, 2010.  I find it quite interesting that they would choose March 19th as a strange deadline for these tickets, dont you think?
> On a related news item, weve been told from an insider that Dueling Dragons is slated to close down for its final transformation into Dragons Challenge at the end of February 26th.




.


----------



## Don Pacho

Images courtesy of Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





































.​


----------



## Don Pacho

Images courtesy of Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com


































.​


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Don Pacho said:


> I find it quite interesting that they would choose March 19th as a strange deadline for these tickets, dont you think?
> On a related news item, weve been told from an insider that Dueling Dragons is slated to close down for its final transformation into Dragons Challenge at the end of February 26th.
Click to expand...

I have heard DD will close after River Adventure comes back from rehab, which is slated for early March.

We'll know soon enough...


----------



## frequency

One of the menu items listed on the universal website is "Great Feast Platter".  Could that be a buffet?  I know we are think this will be a CS restaurant like The Oak Tavern was but any chance it could include buffet too?  I kind of get a Biergarten vibe from it.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Descendo said:
			
		

> Because pretty much none of my questions get answered I shorten them. That one there was a short, shortened message (it was ignored twice). The question is: In Hogsmeade, one of the buildings is incomplete (from the Ariel shots). It is missing part of a roof and wall and inside, it has something blue. Will they ever fill this building up? The building is between Honeydukes and the Three Broomsticks. Another question is: on the toilets, it has a sloped, pointy roof, but it stops halfway back on the building. Will this roof ever stretch right across to the lake side? I am pretty sure no-one reads long comments; most people dont even read me short comments. One time I put a wizard swear in the middle. Chances are no one is reading this either... Another question (it has already been answered, but I need to check again), is there a way to find my previous posts? Thanks






			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> OK, here is the blue thing that Descendo was talking about. My guess is, if it not air conditioning, it is something to do with the snow machines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To hint at what the trees/landscaping will look like.Here are some of the new trees they have already put in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where I believe the lockers for Dragon Challenge will be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a guess as to where things will be inside of the Hogwarts show building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red= Entry Hall with moving staircase (I think the big box-thing on the roof may be the mechinism that moves the stairs)
> Blue= Classrooms/ House Common Rooms/ Dumbledore's office (Queue pre-show rooms)
> Green= Great Hall with Load/Unload
> Black= Filtch's Emporium
> Lavender= Exit Corridor
> Of course the ride itself will be in the major portion on the right.


 




.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

frequency said:


> One of the menu items listed on the universal website is "Great Feast Platter".  Could that be a buffet?  I know we are think this will be a CS restaurant like The Oak Tavern was but any chance it could include buffet too?  I kind of get a Biergarten vibe from it.



Sounds like a CS location to me and the "Great Feast Platter" sounds like it'll be a combo meal of some sort. Also, a place that lists Turkey Leg as an option to me sounds like a definite CS. I would've loved another table service or a buffet though.


----------



## TnRobin

Well, I finally decided to take a chance and book the week of May 23rd.  I would love for this to be open, but I dread it if it is Grand Opening crowds.  We were at DL when Nemo opened - that was a nightmare and that was only one ride, not an entire section of the park.

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## heatherbelle

Here in the UK, universal have just shown an advert, featuring Harry and friends on Broom sticks flying around the theme park buildings, being chased by a fire eating dragon.  It looked really good.

Myself and my DS can't wait to go.  Now I need to read all these posts to figure out all this talk about the resturants etc.

We could do with mini posts, or well back the reading.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of WWOHP fan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				WWOHP fan said:
			
		

> Just receive from an brasilian website webmaster
> 
> seems that Emma watson, Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint and *JK Rowling* will be present at WWOHP Openning day , the first day will be open only for guest !
> 
> Rumors say that it will have an attraction in 4D in the castle of Hogwarts,
> with a total sensory experience. No one knows for sure what this attraction
> is, but there are indications that it is a flight of Quidditch or a class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hogwarts' windows were designed with a fascinating technology, first
> will come one with 3m high, then another with 2m and the last one with 1m,
> so that, when viewed from below, it appears that the building hasn't an end,
> providing more high to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here : http://arquivo.potterish.com/2010/02/exclusivo-trio-e-jkr-na-inauguracao-do-parque-tematico  in portuguese ^^
Click to expand...

 




			
				Captainwalker42 said:
			
		

> It also says in the article, when I translated it into babelfish, that the grand opening will be open to only VIP personnel and the winners of the various contests that offer a trip to the event.  Don't know if this is a result of a bad translation or just a rumor OR the truth.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of psion, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				psion said:
			
		

> some lame and random thought from me, becasue i am bored.
> bare with me.
> 
> 
> more speculation and observation.


----------



## tttessa

Woooohooo - 

have booked RPH in October for a night - hope everything is fully up and running and bugfixed etc by then......  Soooooooo looking forward to it - we keep getting ads on UK TV - makes it all seem more real....

We keep going to the Universal website and sending each other owl posts  now too.... cute...

Tessa


----------



## OrlandoUnited

Don Pacho,
Could you please stop posting images from Orlando United without getting permission?  Copying and pasting forum code that links to images exlusive to Orlando United is not only unfair because of a bandwidth issue, but also unfair because it takes away from the hard work from Orlando United members to get said exclusive content.

What would be acceptable is a link to the exact posting with the *images on Orlando United*, rather than posting the images themselves.

P.S. - It is also insulting that you write "courtest of [membername]", when no consent or courtesies were given.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

OrlandoUnited said:


> Don Pacho,
> Could you please stop posting images from Orlando United without getting permission?  Copying and pasting forum code that links to images exlusive to Orlando United is not only unfair because of a bandwidth issue, but also unfair because it takes away from the hard work from Orlando United members to get said exclusive content.
> 
> What would be acceptable is a link to the exact posting with the *images on Orlando United*, rather than posting the images themselves.
> 
> P.S. - It is also insulting that you write "courtest of [membername]", when no consent or courtesies were given.



I can't speak for Don Pacho, but it seems that the intent in posting the pictures was to share the excitement of WWOHP while still acknowledging the source.  You are totally within your rights to request a link to your site instead.  That's a very reasonable request.  "Insulting" seems a bit strong, though.  I don't see any ill intent in Don Pacho's posts, and because of them, I have bookmarked your site (that I didnt even know existed) and have been working through the 300+ pages on your WWOHP thread.

I know I appreciate all your hard work and photos and I'm glad that I have become aware of them through the DIS.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> I can't speak for Don Pacho, but it seems that the intent in posting the pictures was to share the excitement of WWOHP while still acknowledging the source.  You are totally within your rights to request a link to your site instead.  That's a very reasonable request.  "Insulting" seems a bit strong, though.  I don't see any ill intent in Don Pacho's posts, and because of them, I have bookmarked your site (that I didnt even know existed) and have been working through the 300+ pages on your WWOHP thread.
> 
> I know I appreciate all your hard work and photos and I'm glad that I have become aware of them through the DIS.



I am not offiliated with OrlandoUnited.com.


----------



## sayhello

OrlandoUnited said:


> I am not offiliated with OrlandoUnited.com.


Then why are you complaining, and in what capacity?  And how do you know Don Pacho doesn't have permission if you aren't affiliated with them?  I also think your username is deliberately mis-leading.

Sayhello


----------



## Don Pacho

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> I can't speak for Don Pacho, but it seems that the intent in posting the pictures was to share the excitement of WWOHP while still acknowledging the source.  You are totally within your rights to request a link to your site instead.  That's a very reasonable request.  "Insulting" seems a bit strong, though.  I don't see any ill intent in Don Pacho's posts, and because of them, I have bookmarked your site (that I didnt even know existed) and have been working through the 300+ pages on your WWOHP thread.
> 
> I know I appreciate all your hard work and photos and I'm glad that I have become aware of them through the DIS.




Thank you for defending me StitchandPooh'sMom. What I do is standard "netiquette" within forums: give the proper credits to the forist and links to the sites. That is all is required.

Many forists at Orlando United publish also updates from many other forums  and sites and have given links to those places.


.


----------



## ChrisFL

OrlandoUnited said:


> I am not offiliated with OrlandoUnited.com.





That's odd. Honestly I would have never found OrlandoUnited.com if it wasn't for Don Pancho's reporting from them, I'm glad I found it and now post there regularly


----------



## GingerJay

It looks AMAZING!!!  I cannot wait! We are going to IOA on our trip to March...I had hoped it would be open by then, but sadly it's not ...Any way, it certainly secures a second trip to IOA!


----------



## Mad Hattered

OrlandoUnited said:


> I am not offiliated with OrlandoUnited.com.



Well then you shouldn't be "aff"ended. Sorry...couldn't resist the play on words. 

Because of Don Poncho's posts here, I too have bookmarked OU's site.  If anything, he has helped direct traffic that way.


----------



## phamton

I just checked the postings and don't see any hotlinks.  The pictures are watermarked and credit is given to the original poster of the pictures.  He links back to OrlandoUnited and proper credit is given. If the owner of OrlandoUnited has an issue with this, please feel free to contact me via private message.  I certainly don't want to cause any problems and will gladly abide by his request.  I know that IOACentral never has a problem with their pictures being used as long as a credit is given and a link to the site.  I know that no one wants hot links that use up bandwidth but these pictures don't appear to be hotlinked.  It also attracted some more people to the OrlandoUnited who had otherwise never heard of the website.


----------



## donaldduck352

*So in other words Phamton ,the Dis is plugging OU.Can't see them getting mad about that.*


----------



## damo

phamton said:


> I just checked the postings and don't see any hotlinks.  The pictures are watermarked and credit is given to the original poster of the pictures.  He links back to OrlandoUnited and proper credit is given. If the owner of OrlandoUnited has an issue with this, please feel free to contact me via private message.  I certainly don't want to cause any problems and will gladly abide by his request.  I know that IOACentral never has a problem with their pictures being used as long as a credit is given and a link to the site.  I know that no one wants hot links that use up bandwidth but these pictures don't appear to be hotlinked.  It also attracted some more people to the OrlandoUnited who had otherwise never heard of the website.



I thought that the people on the Orlando United site had said that it was fine at one point as long as credit was given.  I'll try to find where they said that.

edited to add: BriMan talks about giving proper credit here.  That is what Don Pacho has been doing.

http://www.orlandounited.com/forums...rding-World-Of-Harry-Potter&p=73686#post73686


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

phamton said:


> I just checked the postings and don't see any hotlinks.  The pictures are watermarked and credit is given to the original poster of the pictures.  He links back to OrlandoUnited and proper credit is given. If the owner of OrlandoUnited has an issue with this, please feel free to contact me via private message.  I certainly don't want to cause any problems and will gladly abide by his request.  I know that IOACentral never has a problem with their pictures being used as long as a credit is given and a link to the site.  I know that no one wants hot links that use up bandwidth but these pictures don't appear to be hotlinked.  It also attracted some more people to the OrlandoUnited who had otherwise never heard of the website.



You are very right Phamton ... and what strikes me as odd is that he/she said they are not affiliated with Orlando United


----------



## phamton

damo said:


> I thought that the people on the Orlando United site had said that it was fine at one point as long as credit was given.  I'll try to find where they said that.
> 
> edited to add: BriMan talks about giving proper credit here.  That is what Don Pacho has been doing.
> 
> http://www.orlandounited.com/forums...rding-World-Of-Harry-Potter&p=73686#post73686



Thanks damo.  It sounds like OrlandoUnited has no problem with this.  Until I hear from someone official from OU, the pictures can stay.  And if anyone would like to further question the netiquette, please either report any posts that you feel are breaking copyright or PM me.  Calling someone out on a thread is not the best way to handle this.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> a couple shots from the top of ET garage...







.


----------



## ranidayz

I'm coming into this thread for the first time today -- having just heard about it from my DH who is practically bursting at the seams!  I went through several pages --- but couldn't find:

do we have a date that this is opening?


----------



## xApril

ranidayz said:


> I'm coming into this thread for the first time today -- having just heard about it from my DH who is practically bursting at the seams!  I went through several pages --- but couldn't find:
> 
> do we have a date that this is opening?


Still no date, just a bunch of guesses of somewhere around May-June.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

ranidayz said:


> I'm coming into this thread for the first time today -- having just heard about it from my DH who is practically bursting at the seams!  I went through several pages --- but couldn't find:
> 
> do we have a date that this is opening?



Spring 2010 is the date.


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> Spring 2010 is the date.


 And a damn fine date it is.


----------



## ClareH37

I'm so tempted to factor in a day at IOA/US in my early May trip, but it all depends on whether Harry is open or not.

I'm thinking about May 11 - what's people's betting it'll be open by then?


----------



## loperella

Another member that "found" Orlando United & signed up thanks to Don Pacho.    I love amusement/theme parks and everything about them, therefore the more sources of info I can get, the happier I am.  It looks by the pics that opening day should be on target for Spring, although I realize "Spring" itself is still a pretty big window.  All the same, I just love the anticipation!!!


----------



## Poly-Anna

You have given me some great insight by forwarding along info and pictures of HP to the DIS.  Thanks again.


----------



## fleurbie

Poly-Anna said:


> You have given me some great insight by forwarding along info and pictures of HP to the DIS.  Thanks again.



Yes Thank you from me too  
Keep up the good work


----------



## Emiems20

A great article in the Seattle Times:  http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/travel/2011038123_trharrypotter14.html


----------



## Minnie

Thanks to the pics and the recent commercial - kids on the brooms... DF now has agreed to go to US during our weekend in Oct 

Still might find a way to take a quick trip down sooner with DS


----------



## Poohbeck

Emiems20 said:


> A great article in the Seattle Times:  http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/travel/2011038123_trharrypotter14.html



We had the same exact article in the Hartford Courant here in Connecticut. There was not news in there for me, these boards keep me very well informed!


----------



## Sophie2501

Do you guys have any idea if WWoA will be included on the Express Pass Plus tickets? I'm in Orlando from June 3-13th.. Booked EPP for the 8th.. Figure they were a good investment if the park is going to be crazy busy if Harry Potter meets its target and is open. My guess is that it will only be available for onsite guests?!


----------



## TraceyL

Sophie2501 said:


> Do you guys have any idea if WWoA will be included on the Express Pass Plus tickets? I'm in Orlando from June 3-13th.. Booked EPP for the 8th.. Figure they were a good investment if the park is going to be crazy busy if Harry Potter meets its target and is open. My guess is that it will only be available for onsite guests?!



Nobody knows for sure,  some have been told that it will be limited to once per day for hotel guests, others that there will be no express line until the hype has died down & Virgin Holidays advertising early entry - who knows what will happen with the EPPs

sorry


----------



## unionville

When we called to make our reservations at Portofino last week, the reservation lady (without us even asking) told us that it would be limited to one FOTL ride per day for hotel guests.


----------



## dale62676

First time checking out this thread, the WWoHP looks really cool. I work at Harry Potter: The Exhibition, currently at the Boston Museum of Science. We've had record attendance for this, so I can only imagine what a crowd there will be when WWoHP opens. We've had so many guests come as their favorite HP characters, I sure hope Universal allows folks in if they're in their own costume, I know Disney only allows small children to do so in their parks. We had a whole family come in as the Malfoys! Besides the exhibition showing props and costumes from the films, we also sort guests before they enter with the sorting hat. I wonder if this will happen inside the Forbidden Journey / Hogwarts somewhere?
Also, has anyone seen the new robot arm ride in Innoventions at EPCOT, where you design your own rollercoaster and then ride it on the robot arm? There were four arms each holding 2 guests. I didn't ride it, but it seems this will be the basis for the FJ. I guess there must be a whole lot of them inside the Hogwarts FJ show building, otherwise the line would take forever!
For folks in the Boston area who'd like to see the Harry Potter Exhibition, it'll only be here for 2 more weeks!


----------



## heidi8

I was over at IoA for a site visit in advance of Infinitus (the Harry Potter fan-run con taking place at the Royal Pacific from July 15 - 18 (and yes, we're having a special add-on exclusive event at the WWoHP after hours on July 16)) and got a photo of Hogwarts on my cam-phone on a very Scotland-like day. 

We peeked through the wall over by Sinbad's Theater and Hogsmeade looks spectacular - but nothing yet compares to standing at the base of Hogwarts over by Jurassic Park and looking up at its magnificence. The architecture of the place is just spectacular and clever in so many nuanced ways. Can't wait to walk around there!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of mantaguy, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				mantaguy said:
			
		

> Ok here's an "update" from today. I do that because there's not a whole lot new. Also I was with others and wasn't able to get all the angles I would've liked but, well, here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in the last picture, the gap in the railing is being filled in. Otherwise, nothing much else, besides a crack in the wall in the DD queue that gives an incredible view of the Hogwarts/FJ entrance. Nothing new though.


----------



## pmdeve

We will be in Orlando the second week of July.  Do you think the lines will be incredibly long and hot even with a fast pass?


----------



## damo

pmdeve said:


> We will be in Orlando the second week of July.  Do you think the lines will be incredibly long and hot even with a fast pass?



Are you staying onsite?  It is sounding like onsite guests will have one time access to the express line each day.  Those people staying offsite will not have access to the express line.  So yes, I think the lines will be long.  The lines are generally long in the summer and at any new attraction they are extra long.


----------



## Emiems20

The FOTL pass is one time per day for harry potter and the forbiden journey ONLY!  FOTL will opperate the same for all other rides.


----------



## TraceyL

If visitors who book through a specific tour operator get early entry & onsite guests don't then I'm going to be a bit miffed 



> ..... and receive a range of exclusive benefits within Universal's Islands of Adventure:
> 
> * Free Parking at Universal Orlando Resort for a full day
> * Complimentary breakfast refreshments at the Three Broomsticks within The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
> * Complimentary keepsake from The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
> * A head start on rides and attractions at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter




Are any US operators offering this  freebie?


----------



## Rip

FWIW, the latest rumor is that the Dueling Dragons will be closed for refurbishment from 2/27-3/16.


----------



## Howellsy

Rip said:


> FWIW, the latest rumor is that the Dueling Dragons will be closed for refurbishment from 2/27-3/16.



Surely if it's opening on 3/16 then that's an opening date of sorts? They couldn't just reopen it as Dragon Challenge without the rest of the land.


----------



## Rip

Howellsy said:


> Surely if it's opening on 3/16 then that's an opening date of sorts? They couldn't just reopen it as Dragon Challenge without the rest of the land.



That would be the logical implication, but at this point that is only a rumor. I'm sure one could call and ask about any upcoming scheduled ride closings if one were so inclined, but even then they could be planning to open part of the area before all of it is completely finished. I would hope they are smarter than that.


----------



## rpbert1

TraceyL said:


> If visitors who book through a specific tour operator get early entry & onsite guests don't then I'm going to be a bit miffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are any US operators offering this  freebie?



there have been a few posts , where people who are staying onsite, have been told they will have 1hr access to the parks before official opening


----------



## TraceyL

rpbert1 said:


> there have been a few posts , where people who are staying onsite, have been told they will have 1hr access to the parks before official opening



Yes, I know - keeping my fingers crossed 

Just wondering if it's exclusive to Virgin ?


----------



## rpbert1

TraceyL said:


> Yes, I know - keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> Just wondering if it's exclusive to Virgin ?



yes Virgin say booking with them you get early access, but if you book to stay onsite yourself you will get early morning access as well


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

So I recently just received a seasonal job working on dragon challenge.  My training is in a month.  I thought I would post here and just see all the updates that you all know.

As far as dragons being closed, a friend of mine who works there now says it is scheduled to go down from April 1-May 1.  Not sure how accurate this is though.


----------



## pixeegrl

GoofysOnlyGirl said:


> So I recently just received a seasonal job working on dragon challenge.  My training is in a month.  I thought I would post here and just see all the updates that you all know.
> 
> As far as dragons being closed, a friend of mine who works there now says it is scheduled to go down from April 1-May 1.  Not sure how accurate this is though.



Thanks for the info...we're always looking for anything about HP!


----------



## scottmel

Sorry if this is old news but I just hung up with US modifiying a hotel ressie and she told me a memo came across her desk today regarding the grand opening of potter in March. She didn't say when, nor did I ask, but said definately March.I go in  June so I was thrilled with this info...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Five0Fahey, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Five0Fahey said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say that this is a great post with some wonderful pictures. It is actually this post that led me to join the forum. I just want to report on some of the observations I made over the weekend at IOA.
> 
> 1. The castle itself is quite the site. Upon driving in we first noticed it when coming over the bridge. The site of it sent me back to feeling like I was ten. When we viewed the castle up close when visiting DD I was taken back. While obviously not to scale the designers have done a fantastic job at creating a lifelike feel from all angles.
> 
> 2. I still can not get over how massive the actual building was. It is my hope that the attraction inside is lengthy. I'd hate to wait many hours over the first year to have it be done and over like that.
> 
> 3. The queue to DD on Saturday Night was extremely dark due to the lack of lighting. It was actually quite scarry considering how many patrons were passing by all evening. When we rode DD the next day we overheard what we felt were the main operator of DD as well as two female exec types walking threough the queue. Their conversation had consisted of the lack of lighting the night before.
> 
> 4. While still on the topic of the queue I must say it was nice to ride DD as much as we wanted this weekend. The line was never longer than ten minutes. However it makes you ancy to think you're walking right through the WWOHP and you can't enjoy it yet. The view from the exiting queue offers what I feel is the best view of the castle.
> 
> 5. After viewing the Sinbad show I took the oppurtunity to get some pictures from Hogsmeade. I took a few pictures from all around. Lot's of construction going on Sunday. I also observied many industrial lights use for nightly roadwork meaning they're obviosuly working nights.  This schedule leaves me to believe we will see a mid to early May opening. I would have like to have spent more time taking pictures but my misses wanted to move on which is understandable. Good thing she bought me an annual pass
> - Just a sidenote on this. I've actually been involved in the flooring installation business for the past few years ( Tile, Wood). Work would be much more fun if I was the guy installing thoise floors . lol
> 
> 6. While viewing the backside of Hogsmeade I couldn't help but notice what looked to be structural damage to one of the buidlings. My photo editing is not the greatest so maybe someone can take the pictures I have and try and look into it.
> 
> 7. Below are some of the pictures I managed to get. I plan to devote more time to going back now that I'm a passholder. It's just a shame I'm 1.5 hours away. I hope to have more pictures when my next visit rolls around early next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The damage I was talking about is on the building just to the left of the red support beams. I'm not positive it is damged but it sure does look like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I toook many more pictures but nothing else of real relavance that hasn't been seen. I apologize if any of this has been repeated . I'm still getting up to speed with the post and the forums.


 



.


----------



## MadeToLove

scottmel said:


> Sorry if this is old news but I just hung up with US modifiying a hotel ressie and she told me a memo came across her desk today regarding the grand opening of potter in March. She didn't say when, nor did I ask, but said definately March.I go in  June so I was thrilled with this info...



I'm not trying to say I don't believe you were told that, but there is no way Potterland will be ready for a Grand Opening in March.  Those buildings over by the restrooms will take longer than a month to finish.  A Grand Opening wouldn't happen until the whole section was ready for the ribbon cutting, etc.

However, it is possible that a reopening of Dragon Challenge may be combined with a soft opening of the front half of Hogsmeade.  When Dragons closes, they will not only be revamping the ride, but will also close off the current entry to the ride so they can finish the previously mentioned buildings and paving/landscaping/etc.  The new entry to the ride will be closer to the front entrance of Hogsmeade (near the train and owlery) and that part of Hogsmeade is closer to being ready.

Therefore, it's logical to think that they may open a small area up front when they reopen Dragons and that would be like a soft opening of sorts, (although no idea of the interiors of those front shops like Zonkos and Honeydukes would be finished and stocked and ready for guests, but you might still be able to walk around the front area)


----------



## wdhinn89

TraceyL said:


> If visitors who book through a specific tour operator get early entry & onsite guests don't then I'm going to be a bit miffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are any US operators offering this  freebie?



What dates does this promotional deal begin on?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I was on the phone with a very nice Universal woman today asking about hotels and some other random questions.  She said the same thing others have been reporting about FOTL, once a day for Forbidden Journey and unlimited for the other two.  She also reiterated that even they don't know the dates yet, and that management has been telling them to tell overseas guests not to book before May if they want to see it.  She also said early entry for hotel guests during the grand opening (is that standard?)

I am so scared about how fast the hotels will fill up for the grand opening because I really want to go and stay at the Hard Rock.  

On a completely unrelated note, I wonder if Universal Studios will be really dead or pretty busy during the grand opening.  You'd think everyone would be at WWOHP, but with so many maybe a lot would take breaks by going to the other park.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Mad Hattered

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> On a completely unrelated note, I wonder if Universal Studios will be really dead or pretty busy during the grand opening.  You'd think everyone would be at WWOHP, but with so many maybe a lot would take breaks by going to the other park.  What do you guys think?



I believe it will be extremely crowded at both parks for quite awhile after the HP opening.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mad Hattered said:


> I believe it will be extremely crowded at both parks for quite awhile after the HP opening.



ah well, hopefully it will be manageable with FOTL.  My friends and I are used to the lines at Cedar Point during the high point of the summer (1-2 hour waits in the scorching sun for most of the coasters) so I think this won't be too bad for us.  

We just need to go during the Grand Opening because I am sure it will be quite the experience (good or bad, I am not sure yet).


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> I believe it will be extremely crowded at both parks for quite awhile after the HP opening.



*Oh Yeah,it will be!!!!*


----------



## PegIra

I was hoping that they would try and have it open for Easter break.  We will be there from April 23 to 30th, sure hope it is open by then,


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

subbing in

can't wait to find out official details as they come! We'll be at IOA June 16 and 17  WWOHP better be open


----------



## TraceyL

I have this vision of a call centre full of reservation staff, each feeding callers with different dates/stories then monitoring the forums to see which rumours circulate fastest


----------



## TraceyL

wdhinn89 said:


> What dates does this promotional deal begin on?




... from 28th May


----------



## wdhinn89

TraceyL said:


> I have this vision of a call centre full of reservation staff, each feeding callers with different dates/stories then monitoring the forums to see which rumours circulate fastest




Laughing away at us, taking bets 



TraceyL said:


> ... from 28th May



  Thanks!  Good to know. 

I would think it should  be open by then.  Could be before, but definitely by then.


----------



## ready4mouse

I went to my AAA office today to pay off my Universal vacation and heard a few intersting things I thought I'd pass on:
- My TA has a mandatory Harry Potter training on Thursday afternoon. She said this wasn't just her office, but nationwide. She is expecting to hear an opening date during this meeting. 
-She confirmed the 1 time/express for HP; she also stated that HP would not be open early for those with eay entrance- she said that will be reserved for special HP packages.
-Not sure if this had been answered before but the height requirement for Forbidden Journey is going to be 48" 

Nothing earth shattering, but thought I'd pass it on....


----------



## MadeToLove

Would anyone be willing to share links to these WWoHP specific vacation packages, (the ones that promise early entry and include HP themed gifts)?

Edited to add:
One, the 48" although a bummer for younger wizards, may confirm my friends hints that we will be feel as if we are about 90 degrees vertical at one point in the ride, although he did say we would not be upside down at any point.

Two,  I know we've speculated about what The Three Broomsticks would be, and the general consensus was Counter Service.  Well the newest Universal brochure confirms this:  http://www.univacations.com/pdf/2010_UNI_brochure.PDF  Page 9


----------



## TraceyL

MadeToLove said:


> Would anyone be willing to share links to these WWoHP specific vacation packages, (the ones that promise early entry and include HP themed gifts)?



Virgin Holidays in the UK - for complete packages booked with with Universal tickets.  Early entry (7:30am), escorted to a "welcome" meeting in Mythos (to sell more tickets/excursions etc) then early entry to WWHP


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

ready4mouse said:


> -Not sure if this had been answered before but the height requirement for Forbidden Journey is going to be 48"
> 
> Nothing earth shattering, but thought I'd pass it on....



That will break my 5 year old DD's heart!   She is only about 44" and is OBSESSED with HP. She has seen all the movies over and over and claims she wants to marry harry. lol.  She is also a huge thrill seeker.  Bummer about that. I'm hoping if it is the 48" req. that we can at least go through the castle to look around? I'll be really dispointed if not.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> That will break my 5 year old DD's heart!   She is only about 44" and is OBSESSED with HP. She has seen all the movies over and over and claims she wants to marry harry. lol.  She is also a huge thrill seeker.  Bummer about that. I'm hoping if it is the 48" req. that we can at least go through the castle to look around? I'll be really dispointed if not.



I'm sure they'll have child swap similar to other attractions in the park so you can either do that or exit when it comes time to board.


----------



## leslie@dvcstore

Great pics! looking forward as well to see the finishing product!


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

nerdboyrockstar said:


> I'm sure they'll have child swap similar to other attractions in the park so you can either do that or exit when it comes time to board.



Child swap would be great if I were traveling with another adult. Its just me and the kiddos  I worry about even getting in the queue though. Time will tell!


----------



## Oh2binFL

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all the pics and information.  We are heading down in May and this thread is getting us very excited for the trip.  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> Child swap would be great if I were traveling with another adult. Its just me and the kiddos  I worry about even getting in the queue though. Time will tell!



I'm sure it won't be anything to worry about. I'm sure they'll get "Oh, we just wanted to see Hogwarts" a lot.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

MadeToLove said:


> Would anyone be willing to share links to these WWoHP specific vacation packages, (the ones that promise early entry and include HP themed gifts)?
> 
> Edited to add:
> One, the 48" although a bummer for younger wizards, may confirm my friends hints that we will be feel as if we are about 90 degrees vertical at one point in the ride, although he did say we would not be upside down at any point.
> 
> Two,  I know we've speculated about what The Three Broomsticks would be, and the general consensus was Counter Service.  Well the newest Universal brochure confirms this:  http://www.univacations.com/pdf/2010_UNI_brochure.PDF  Page 9



BTW, thanks for posting this. I got really excited reading the brochure, CHILLS even with seeing it on the park map.


----------



## TraceyL

MadeToLove said:


> Would anyone be willing to share links to these WWoHP specific vacation packages, (the ones that promise early entry and include HP themed gifts)?
> 
> Edited to add:
> One, the 48" although a bummer for younger wizards, may confirm my friends hints that we will be feel as if we are about 90 degrees vertical at one point in the ride, although he did say we would not be upside down at any point.
> 
> Two,  I know we've speculated about what The Three Broomsticks would be, and the general consensus was Counter Service.  Well the newest Universal brochure confirms this:  http://www.univacations.com/pdf/2010_UNI_brochure.PDF  Page 9




I notice they (like VH) are also advertising "exclusive" early access - though they don't specifically say WWHP, just IOA


----------



## MadeToLove

TraceyL said:


> I notice they (like VH) are also advertising "exclusive" early access - though they don't specifically say WWHP, just IOA



I suspect they know that crowds will be massive once Potterland opens and are thinking by letting hotel guests in early, even if they don't have HP open early, they'll spread out the early morning crowds a bit.  Otherwise, the minute the ropes drop every single guest will be heading straight for HP making early morning lines two hours long from the word go.

I've been on several theme park fan sites recently, and I've noticed that there are a lot of people who don't fully appreciate how crazy this place is going to be in a few months.  You can't judge what crowds are going to be like by looking at crowd patterns when other theme park lands and rides opened.  This isn't going to be anything like when Disney opened Toy Mania, or Universal opened RRR, and the crowds for those areas swelled with locals and theme park junkies wanting to try out the newest attraction.

Yes, there will be the influx of park junkies and locals, but there will be a new and more terrifying beast that will take over IOA later this year:  The die-hard geeky Harry Potter fans who rarely step foot in theme parks.  And there are thousands of them. 

The Potter franchise has millions of fans worldwide.  And one of the reasons for its mass appeal is that people want to live in Harry's world.  That's why so many of them dress up in costume for movie and book releases, have themed parties, etc.  Until now, there have been few places they can go to experience even a piece of Harry's world; there a traveling museum (which is fairly new), a studio tour of props at the WB lot in Hollywood, a store in LA ( www.whimsicalley.com ), and the annual fan events (which are taking place at the park this summer by the way).

So a warning to you muggles out there, whatever the crowds at Universal would normally be like for the season and for an opening, double it, triple it!!!!  Expect hour waits in Express lines during off season.  Expect to be surrounded by clueless tourists who will stop and gape at the castle right in front of your path.  Expect them to queue up at anything and everything, singing Potter Puppet Pals songs about a guy named Snape, and waving sticks in your face.  They will happily wait for hours to have a wand choose them and then pay $50 to walk out of the store with it.  They will happily wait in line for a tiny, expensive glass of nauseating Butterbeer and excliam it the tastiest drink they've ever imbided.  They'll be the ones standing in 100 degree weather wearing brightly colored red and yellow wool scarves.  And they'll be very upset if they hear any muggles in line with them complain about anything, especially about their presence, (watch out for Avada Kedavra's).

So, if this sounds like your worst nightmare scenario, you may want to wait until things calm down a bit....like 2012. 

signed: Die-hard, geeky Harry Potter freak.


----------



## Rip

MadeToLove said:


> I suspect they know that crowds will be massive once Potterland opens and are thinking by letting hotel guests in early, even if they don't have HP open early, they'll spread out the early morning crowds a bit.  Otherwise, the minute the ropes drop every single guest will be heading straight for HP making early morning lines two hours long from the word go.
> 
> I've been on several theme park fan sites recently, and I've noticed that there are a lot of people who don't fully appreciate how crazy this place is going to be in a few months.  You can't judge what crowds are going to be like by looking at crowd patterns when other theme park lands and rides opened.  This isn't going to be anything like when Disney opened Toy Mania, or Universal opened RRR, and the crowds for those areas swelled with locals and theme park junkies wanting to try out the newest attraction.
> 
> Yes, there will be the influx of park junkies and locals, but there will be a new and more terrifying beast that will take over IOA later this year:  The die-hard geeky Harry Potter fans who rarely step foot in theme parks.  And there are thousands of them.
> 
> The Potter franchise has millions of fans worldwide.  And one of the reasons for its mass appeal is that people want to live in Harry's world.  That's why so many of them dress up in costume for movie and book releases, have themed parties, etc.  Until now, there have been few places they can go to experience even a piece of Harry's world; there a traveling museum (which is fairly new), a studio tour of props at the WB lot in Hollywood, a store in LA ( www.whimsicalley.com ), and the annual fan events (which are taking place at the park this summer by the way).
> 
> So a warning to you muggles out there, whatever the crowds at Universal would normally be like for the season and for an opening, double it, triple it!!!!  Expect hour waits in Express lines during off season.  Expect to be surrounded by clueless tourists who will stop and gape at the castle right in front of your path.  Expect them to queue up at anything and everything, singing Potter Puppet Pals songs about a guy named Snape, and waving sticks in your face.  They will happily wait for hours to have a wand choose them and then pay $50 to walk out of the store with it.  They will happily wait in line for a tiny, expensive glass of nauseating Butterbeer and excliam it the tastiest drink they've ever imbided.  They'll be the ones standing in 100 degree weather wearing brightly colored red and yellow wool scarves.  And they'll be very upset if they hear any muggles in line with them complain about anything, especially about their presence, (watch out for Avada Kedavra's).
> 
> So, if this sounds like your worst nightmare scenario, you may want to wait until things calm down a bit....like 2012.
> 
> signed: Die-hard, geeky Harry Potter freak.



Best description of what to expect I've read, I think you're right (and I'm not a HP freak).


----------



## pixeegrl

MadeToLove said:


> I suspect they know that crowds will be massive once Potterland opens and are thinking by letting hotel guests in early, even if they don't have HP open early, they'll spread out the early morning crowds a bit.  Otherwise, the minute the ropes drop every single guest will be heading straight for HP making early morning lines two hours long from the word go.
> 
> I've been on several theme park fan sites recently, and I've noticed that there are a lot of people who don't fully appreciate how crazy this place is going to be in a few months.  You can't judge what crowds are going to be like by looking at crowd patterns when other theme park lands and rides opened.  This isn't going to be anything like when Disney opened Toy Mania, or Universal opened RRR, and the crowds for those areas swelled with locals and theme park junkies wanting to try out the newest attraction.
> 
> Yes, there will be the influx of park junkies and locals, but there will be a new and more terrifying beast that will take over IOA later this year:  The die-hard geeky Harry Potter fans who rarely step foot in theme parks.  And there are thousands of them.
> 
> The Potter franchise has millions of fans worldwide.  And one of the reasons for its mass appeal is that people want to live in Harry's world.  That's why so many of them dress up in costume for movie and book releases, have themed parties, etc.  Until now, there have been few places they can go to experience even a piece of Harry's world; there a traveling museum (which is fairly new), a studio tour of props at the WB lot in Hollywood, a store in LA ( www.whimsicalley.com ), and the annual fan events (which are taking place at the park this summer by the way).
> 
> So a warning to you muggles out there, whatever the crowds at Universal would normally be like for the season and for an opening, double it, triple it!!!!  Expect hour waits in Express lines during off season.  Expect to be surrounded by clueless tourists who will stop and gape at the castle right in front of your path.  Expect them to queue up at anything and everything, singing Potter Puppet Pals songs about a guy named Snape, and waving sticks in your face.  They will happily wait for hours to have a wand choose them and then pay $50 to walk out of the store with it.  They will happily wait in line for a tiny, expensive glass of nauseating Butterbeer and excliam it the tastiest drink they've ever imbided.  They'll be the ones standing in 100 degree weather wearing brightly colored red and yellow wool scarves.  And they'll be very upset if they hear any muggles in line with them complain about anything, especially about their presence, (watch out for Avada Kedavra's).
> 
> So, if this sounds like your worst nightmare scenario, you may want to wait until things calm down a bit....like 2012.
> 
> signed: Die-hard, geeky Harry Potter freak.


I forgot about Puppet Pals...please don't remind my boys about them...or another other disturbing videos on you tube (like Snape singing "I'm too sexy for my shirt!") I can't wait to be there! and it sounds like you hit the nail right on the head!


----------



## MadeToLove

pixeegrl said:


> I forgot about Puppet Pals...please don't remind my boys about them...or another other disturbing videos on you tube (like Snape singing "I'm too sexy for my shirt!") I can't wait to be there! and it sounds like you hit the nail right on the head!



I work at one of those HP venues I mentioned before, and see these die-hard fans every day, and not a day goes by that some kid doesn't come in singing "Snape, Snape, Severus Snape - Dumbledore!"  It can be rather annoying, even if you are a fan, cause it gets stuck in your head all day.  However, I love Potter Puppet Pals, expecially Snape's Diary!  So if you've never experienced them, you muggles should pop on You Tube or check them out here: http://www.potterpuppetpals.com/  They were created by genius teenagers.


----------



## nhrenee

Potter Puppet Pals


----------



## dizcrazee

MadetoLove, thank you so much for the link!  That's hilarious - I can't wait until dd gets home from school to show her!  

I know it's going to be complete madness when WWoHP opens - I'm thinking you have predicted it quite accurately!  

Count us in as geeky Potter freaks - we'll be there anyway!


----------



## TraceyL

Just noticed this on the Universal AP discounts page



> 10% saving at Universal Orlando owned & operated merchandise stores and carts (*excluding WWoHP*, The Coin mint and Mystics of the Seven Veils).


----------



## rpbert1

And the HP fans, have a convention at RPR 15th july to 18th July, so reckon there will be thousands of them there.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

TraceyL said:


> Just noticed this on the Universal AP discounts page



It's expected. Between the wand shop, joke shop, etc., Wizarding World of Harry Potter is going to make spending money an attraction in itself. They should add a wand-activated ATM machine!


----------



## TraceyL

nerdboyrockstar said:


> It's expected. Between the wand shop, joke shop, etc., Wizarding World of Harry Potter is going to make spending money an attraction in itself. They should add a wand-activated ATM machine!





I just know my DDs are going to absolutely *need* a wand each - I was hoping for the usual 10%, Universal aren;t daft  (that's my money going up in smoke!)


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

TraceyL said:


> I just know my DDs are going to absolutely *need* a wand each - I was hoping for the usual 10%, Universal aren;t daft  (that's my money going up in smoke!)



Incendio!


----------



## Rip

rpbert1 said:


> And the HP fans, have a convention at RPR 15th july to 18th July, so reckon there will be thousands of them there.



Please tell me you're joking. I have ressies there for the 15th through the 19th.


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

No joke.  Infinitus 2010 will be there on those dates.  Have fun!


----------



## rpbert1

yep here is the link

http://www.infinitus2010.org/


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Rip said:


> Please tell me you're joking. I have ressies there for the 15th through the 19th.



"In fact, being - forgive me - rather cleverer than most men, my mistakes tend to be correspondingly huger." -Dumbledore


----------



## MadeToLove

Rip said:


> Please tell me you're joking. I have ressies there for the 15th through the 19th.



Rememer those hideous monsters I was refering to in the previous post - the die-hard fans?  Well the crowd from Infinitus is the die-hardy-est of the bunch.

The good news for you:  these conventions are always packed with lectures and activities during the day that most of the participants actually want to attend.  There will also be Wizard Rock concerts most nights, maybe one of the minor Potter celebs (last year it was Percy Weasley - Chris Rankin) will be in attendance.  There are also lots of Potter themed vendors around.

Also good in many ways, these conventions only let in 14 and older, so they are generally most heavily attended by single, childless adults.  (However this year those with families may bring them along and send them to the parks while they do the fan stuff in the hotel).

Another good, they have a private after hours event in the park just for them one night where they will get to ride the rides, so that may keep those with tight budgets from spending extra money on theme park tickets.

Remember most of these fans will not necessarily be theme park adicts, so they won't be as anxious to do the other parts of the park as they will Potterland.  Which could be good for you if you wanted to ride anything else.  Although, park attendance in mid July is going to be huge regardless.

The bad news however, is that attendance for Infinitus is expected to be higher than for any other convention yet, so plan on a minimum 1000 die-hard geeks to be there.

However, if you love Potter, these conventions are great.  You will never see more fans in more elaborate costumes (outside of a Star Trek/Star Wars convention).  They're all nice and excited to get together.  They're generally all smart and well mannered.  It might not be such a bad thing.  




To Dizcrazee: You thank me now for the link to Potter Puppet Pals, but you may change your tune after the third week of having the kids singing "The Mysterious Ticking Noise" over and over again.


----------



## Rip

Hell, maybe I should join then.

The kids will definitely enjoy seeing that many Potter-heads there, especially if they are as "hideous" as you say.


----------



## MadeToLove

Rip said:


> Hell, maybe I should join then.
> 
> The kids will definitely enjoy seeing that many Potter-heads there, especially if they are as "hideous" as you say.



Truth is, although I posted what I did previously to make sure people understand that crowd levels are going to be much higher than they probably suspect, these "hideous monsters" are generally a pretty cool bunch of people.  We Potterheads are easy to strike up a conversation with in a long line. 

We all speak the same basic language (usually made up of spells, so if you're a bit more of a muggle, you can find a crash course on who's who and what's what here: http://www.hp-lexicon.org/index-2.html

The younger wizards who are pouting about the two hour wait will no doubt happily join in on a chorus of "Mysterious Ticking Noise".  Or perhaps they'd like to have a mock wizard duel, (no Unforgivables allowed, and watch where you point that wand!).  Ask the couple next to you if they think Ron and Hermione should get together, or if they are totally wrong for each other, (although I warn you not to have that discussion with 30+ year old women who mention the words "ship" or "fanfiction" or you may find yourself in a heated debate about how Hermione would have been better off with Snape....  or ).  What position would you play in Quidditch?  What would your team's name be? The Disapperating Disers?  Ask people what house they belong in, and then tell them you really think they are just Hufflepuffs wishing they were Slytherins.  If you could have one magical power, what would it be?  What class at Hogwarts would you get an A in (or O for Outstanding at Hogwarts), and which class would you fail (T for Troll)?

Believe me, start talking Potter in line and you'll enhance your enjoyment of the whole trip ten fold!


----------



## Howellsy

MadeToLove said:


> Truth is, although I posted what I did previously to make sure people understand that crowd levels are going to be much higher than they probably suspect, these "hideous monsters" are generally a pretty cool bunch of people.  We Potterheads are easy to strike up a conversation with in a long line.
> 
> We all speak the same basic language (usually made up of spells, so if you're a bit more of a muggle, you can find a crash course on who's who and what's what here: http://www.hp-lexicon.org/index-2.html
> 
> The younger wizards who are pouting about the two hour wait will no doubt happily join in on a chorus of "Mysterious Ticking Noise".  Or perhaps they'd like to have a mock wizard duel, (no Unforgivables allowed, and watch where you point that wand!).  Ask the couple next to you if they think Ron and Hermione should get together, or if they are totally wrong for each other, (although I warn you not to have that discussion with 30+ year old women who mention the words "ship" or "fanfiction" or you may find yourself in a heated debate about how Hermione would have been better off with Snape....  or ).  What position would you play in Quidditch?  What would your team's name be? The Disapperating Disers?  Ask people what house they belong in, and then tell them you really think they are just Hufflepuffs wishing they were Slytherins.  If you could have one magical power, what would it be?  What class at Hogwarts would you get an A in (or O for Outstanding at Hogwarts), and which class would you fail (T for Troll)?
> 
> Believe me, start talking Potter in line and you'll enhance your enjoyment of the whole trip ten fold!



I've loved your posts so far! I totally agree, being one of those Potter fans myself. In my small town, the line at midnight to get the books have always been incredibly long. There's on way to describe it!

I'm actually trying to get a summer job there, but Universal have taken on most of their international university staff at the moment, so I may not be able to. Fingers crossed though


----------



## dizcrazee

MadeToLove said:


> To Dizcrazee: You thank me now for the link to Potter Puppet Pals, but you may change your tune after the third week of having the kids singing "The Mysterious Ticking Noise" over and over again.



We're just getting our act together - I'm doing the part of Dumbledore, DH is Snape, and DD is Ron.  Now we need the grandmas to be Harry and Hermione.  Wait...that might not work out....I don't think they'll be game for that....we better just ad lib those parts.


----------



## dizcrazee

Hey, I just had an idea - maybe if a lot of potterheads are going in July for the convention, that will siphon off some of the grand opening crowd in May/June.  Maybe the potterheads will wait till July to go, which will make the grand opening less crowded.  What do you think - wishful thinking?


----------



## snowbunny

I would get a big kick out of having the potterites around in all their gear and so would my kids, we will be checking out on July 13 though!


----------



## PotteryGal

We are going to Universal the same week as the Inifinitus convention , but will be staying over on Disney property because we got a really good discount on rooms at the Yacht Club . Investing in the Express Pass sounds like a_ must _now.....do you think if we get to IoA about 45 minutes before opening we'll have a shot at exploring HP before it's wall-to-wall bodies?  I also thought we would go to IoA Tues-Wed, and Uni Studios on Thursday, before the convention descends on the parks. This is our family's first visit to Universal,  primarily because of HP. I don't want to regret going there.


----------



## Claire-Bear

We're heading over to Florida for 2 weeks from 18th June to 3rd July (from UK). I bought us tickets in advance (we're not staying on-site but at my sisters) and went for the 14 day 2 park bonus ticket, although we'll likely only be able to fit in universal for 3 days (which was still cheaper than going 2 days and getting express ticket for just one of those days). I've been to both parks a few times (although my boyfriend's first time), but it's been a few years since I last went and really excited about going again, especially with the new HP section! I'm obsessed about the trip already and it's not for a few months!

We're going to go likely both Mondays and a Thursday/Friday and hoping by giving IOA 2 days we'll be able to fit in everything we'd like to. We're going to get there 30 mins before opening and hope that the crowds for HP won't be huge by that time.

I'm expecting the crowds to be quite bad (maybe up to 2 hours wait once afternoon sets in), although hopefully not horrific as there is still a recession on so a lot of international visitors are avoiding going at the moment.

It's really difficult to predict! But hopefully 2 days will be enough to do my fave rides and the new ones once or twice. At least there's 13 hours each day to fit things in.

What do you guys think??


----------



## Purseval

Yes, getting to IOA that early should put you right at the front.  Make sure you know where to go before the place opens so you won't spend precious time trying to figure out how to get to HP.

We have seen every major new attraction Orlando has ever had to offer when they were new, in every park, and we have never been shut out because the place was too crowded when we were there at opening time.


----------



## Claire-Bear

Yeah, I've planned our route as soon as we enter, how sad is that! (knew where DD was but used the HP maps to know which path goes where in Hogsmeade) But yeah, at least the only ones in before us will be the hotel guests.

Got the entrance theme of IOA stuck in my head hehe


----------



## kuayoung

There is a vacation package on the Universal Orlando site: to see the vacation package.  It includes breakfast at Three Broomsticks, a grand opening "ticket", early entry to that area of the park, etc.

http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/

It starts on May 28!!!!!


----------



## Howellsy

Claire-Bear said:


> We're heading over to Florida for 2 weeks from 18th June to 3rd July (from UK). I bought us tickets in advance (we're not staying on-site but at my sisters) and went for the 14 day 2 park bonus ticket, although we'll likely only be able to fit in universal for 3 days (which was still cheaper than going 2 days and getting express ticket for just one of those days). I've been to both parks a few times (although my boyfriend's first time), but it's been a few years since I last went and really excited about going again, especially with the new HP section! I'm obsessed about the trip already and it's not for a few months!
> 
> We're going to go likely both Mondays and a Thursday/Friday and hoping by giving IOA 2 days we'll be able to fit in everything we'd like to. We're going to get there 30 mins before opening and hope that the crowds for HP won't be huge by that time.
> 
> I'm expecting the crowds to be quite bad (maybe up to 2 hours wait once afternoon sets in), although hopefully not horrific as there is still a recession on so a lot of international visitors are avoiding going at the moment.
> 
> It's really difficult to predict! But hopefully 2 days will be enough to do my fave rides and the new ones once or twice. At least there's 13 hours each day to fit things in.
> 
> What do you guys think??



I would say well over two or three hours in June/July as all of the Americans will be out of school, and the recession doesn't seem to have affected international travel as much as you would think. Two hour queues are perfectly normal in the summer by about 11am, and I imagine HP is going to surpass all expectations.


----------



## kuayoung

kuayoung said:


> There is a vacation package on the Universal Orlando site: to see the vacation package.  It includes breakfast at Three Broomsticks, a grand opening "ticket", early entry to that area of the park, etc.
> 
> http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/
> 
> It starts on May 28!!!!!



To tone down my own post. . .

Be careful here.  I called today and they were very quick to say that this does NOT mean the area will be opened and rides live.  I was really excited until they said that.  It could just be them being very careful with announcements but I wanted to share.


----------



## Thumper_Man

MadeToLove said:


> Truth is, although I posted what I did previously to make sure people understand that crowd levels are going to be much higher than they probably suspect, these "hideous monsters" are generally a pretty cool bunch of people.  We Potterheads are easy to strike up a conversation with in a long line.
> 
> We all speak the same basic language (usually made up of spells, so if you're a bit more of a muggle, you can find a crash course on who's who and what's what here: http://www.hp-lexicon.org/index-2.html
> 
> The younger wizards who are pouting about the two hour wait will no doubt happily join in on a chorus of "Mysterious Ticking Noise".  Or perhaps they'd like to have a mock wizard duel, (no Unforgivables allowed, and watch where you point that wand!).  Ask the couple next to you if they think Ron and Hermione should get together, or if they are totally wrong for each other, (although I warn you not to have that discussion with 30+ year old women who mention the words "ship" or "fanfiction" or you may find yourself in a heated debate about how Hermione would have been better off with Snape....  or ).  What position would you play in Quidditch?  What would your team's name be? The Disapperating Disers?  Ask people what house they belong in, and then tell them you really think they are just Hufflepuffs wishing they were Slytherins.  If you could have one magical power, what would it be?  What class at Hogwarts would you get an A in (or O for Outstanding at Hogwarts), and which class would you fail (T for Troll)?
> 
> Believe me, start talking Potter in line and you'll enhance your enjoyment of the whole trip ten fold!



The sad part about your post, I understood every thing you were talking about.    I must be a Potterhead.


----------



## armstrong80

By Robert Niles
Published: February 18, 2010 at 10:12 AM
Word's breaking that the Wizarding World of Harry Potter will open at Universal Orlando's Islands of Adventure theme park on May 28.
I've gotten the word from a couple of sources, and a new vacation package that Universal's promoting for Harry Potter says that the offer is good for stays starting May 28.

That's the Friday that kicks off the Memorial Day weekend in the United States, which is a traditional opening date for theme park attractions in Orlando and Southern California. (Regional theme parks tend to debut their new rides when the park opens for the season.)

Keep in mind that this is the date when Universal's taking reservations for travel packages. I wouldn't be surprised to see the new land open before that date, at least on a "soft opening" basis. Universal previously announced that the new Harry Potter land would be open to at least walk through during Grad Nights in late April

found on themeparkinsider.com


----------



## TraceyL

Thumper_Man said:


> The sad part about your post, I understood every thing you were talking about.    I must be a Potterhead.



Me too   We're at RPR July 21st, thinking of changing my ressie  my girls would get such a kick out of this (even made a princess makeover into a Hermione one  for Hallowe'en, the photographer loved having a wizard with a want rather than a princess with a tiara to pose ).  We drove 250 mile round trip to see the set of Shell Cottage last year as a 'treat' for the kids


----------



## MadeToLove

I was just looking through the new vacation deal for HP, and with the exception of the tickets, which are the more expensive base ones, (which you don't have to select by the way), the price is only slightly more than what you'd pay for the room itself (basically just enough to cover the expense of the Breakfast)

Totally worth it for what you are getting:  
Breakfast at the Three Broomsticks for each person
An Early Admission Ticket just for WWoHP one morning for each person 
A commemorative Ticket for each person
plus all the regular benefits for resort guests if you choose to stay onsite (early IOA admission and Express pass)

I'm going to have to call to double check that you don't have to take the park tickets (I already have the $99 Unlimiteds), but the online reservations let you take them off, so I'd say you don't have to buy them.

Those of you who already reserved for after May 28th may want to price it out to see if it'd be cost effective to change your ressies so you can get the HP extras!


----------



## TraceyL

You can get a night in the cheapest hotel for 4 people (2 ad, 2ch) for less than $120 total - with early entry, the souvenir ticket, citywalk pass & breakfast included it's a no-brainer!  Just take off the insurance & the tickets.  I bet lots will pay that just for early entry & breakfast (forget staying at the hotel!)


----------



## MadeToLove

I saw something very interesting in the fine print on this HP package deal: http://www.universalorlando.com/Florida_Vacation_Packages/bf/harrypotter.aspx#



> Early Park Admission begins one (1) hour prior to Universal's Islands of Adventure regular scheduled park opening for Universal Parks & Resorts Vacations guests who purchase a vacation package including hotel and theme park tickets. Current offer valid 7 days a week for travel 5/28/10 - 12/31/10; *valid only at Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey, Flight of the Hippogriff, Dragon Challenge and The Cat in the Hat. *If technical problems arise or the opening of an attraction is delayed another Universal's Islands of Adventure attraction will open for Early Park Admission.



In bold you'll note the rides offered for these special HP early admission pass holders.  This special pass is available for any who book the package regardless of where you stay. (probably also for those who book Virgin or other companies' HP packages).  But on site hotel guests also get in one hour early.  I bet there will be two rope lines.  The hotel guests may head Left to ride things like Hulk and Doom early, and the special pass holders will go Right to head to WWoHP, and they will have a rope at Jurassic to keep the Hotel guests out of Potterland unitl park opening.

Also interesting, though noted by someone before, there will be no food or merchandise discounts in WWoHP for AP or AAA etc.


----------



## maggieb9975

MadeToLove said:


> I was just looking through the new vacation deal for HP, and with the exception of the tickets, which are the more expensive base ones, (which you don't have to select by the way), the price is only slightly more than what you'd pay for the room itself (basically just enough to cover the expense of the Breakfast)
> 
> Totally worth it for what you are getting:
> Breakfast at the Three Broomsticks for each person
> An Early Admission Ticket just for WWoHP one morning for each person
> A commemorative Ticket for each person
> plus all the regular benefits for resort guests if you choose to stay onsite (early IOA admission and Express pass)
> 
> I'm going to have to call to double check that you don't have to take the park tickets (I already have the $99 Unlimiteds), but the online reservations let you take them off, so I'd say you don't have to buy them.
> 
> Those of you who already reserved for after May 28th may want to price it out to see if it'd be cost effective to change your ressies so you can get the HP extras!



I agree if you are not entitled to any discounts such as AAA or stay more save more...

However in my case 2 adults staying club level for 6 nights WITH a AAA discount the difference was $400 more with the package (without tickets)!!! I will buy my own breakfast for that!

I called them too and they confirmed if you are staying on-site after Harry Potter opens you automatically get the early opening ;-)


----------



## ADP

MadeToLove said:


> I was just looking through the new vacation deal for HP, and with the exception of the tickets, which are the more expensive base ones, (which you don't have to select by the way), the price is only slightly more than what you'd pay for the room itself (basically just enough to cover the expense of the Breakfast)
> 
> Totally worth it for what you are getting:
> Breakfast at the Three Broomsticks for each person
> An Early Admission Ticket just for WWoHP one morning for each person
> A commemorative Ticket for each person
> plus all the regular benefits for resort guests if you choose to stay onsite (early IOA admission and Express pass)
> 
> I'm going to have to call to double check that you don't have to take the park tickets (I already have the $99 Unlimiteds), but the online reservations let you take them off, so I'd say you don't have to buy them.
> 
> Those of you who already reserved for after May 28th may want to price it out to see if it'd be cost effective to change your ressies so you can get the HP extras!


I just went through this today.  I made the mistake of calling UO package deal line and boy did I send them for a loop.  They were so confused on what I was trying to explain to them I basically gave up and figured it out on my own.  Basically, my room only reservation is $50 less than what the price of the package would be.  We already have park tickets.  So, for $50 more I'd be getting:
The commerative tickets
Breakfast at the three broomsticks
Early park admission - however, that's still up in the air at this point.


----------



## DCDisney

You can book online without the tickets but the fine print says you need to buy a package including tickets (which we didn't buy the tix) so not 100% sure how that will work.  The price difference between our previous room only and our package was $76 for 1 night.  We have 2 adults and 2 Jrs.  In terms of a sit down breakfast I'm fine with that.  I booked online because they can't book you over the phone for a package without tix.  The phone rep said that with the package you can get into WWoHP at 8:00 and regular hotel guests will be able to enter at 8:30--assuming normal opening time of 9.  That makes sense because it will space things out a bit.  The kicker though is that the breakfast times are 8:30, 9, and 9:30.  Why get early entrance only to have to eat right away?  I took the 9:30 option and am hoping that in 90 mins we'll be able to hit a good number of things.  I was given a choice of dates between our check in date and the check out date though it shows the passes as dated for the check in date which doesn't make sense since you can't officially check in until 4.

Now that I received my e-confirmation packet it shows the special package early park admission as "30 mins early so you can enjoy some of our most popular attractions before the rest of the general public.  Just present this e confirm along with your valid theme park tix for early park admin to IOA.  This exclusive offer is valid 7 days a week for travel 1/10/10 through 12/31/10.  Offer subject to change without notice"  My other room only e-confirm doesn't have any wording to this effect so I'm wondering if even though it says 30 mins early it is really 30 mins earlier than reg hotels guest and 60 mins earlier than the masses?  Either way I'm holding onto to both ressies until it's more clear.


----------



## MadeToLove

DCDisney said:


> You can book online without the tickets but the fine print says you need to buy a package including tickets (which we didn't buy the tix) so not 100% sure how that will work.



When I did a practice run for booking and removed the tickets the site still gave me the extras, (it said "included with room" next to them).  So maybe we'll still be ok despite the fine print.



> In terms of a sit down breakfast I'm fine with that.  I booked online because they can't book you over the phone for a package without tix.  The phone rep said that with the package you can get into WWoHP at 8:00 and regular hotel guests will be able to enter at 8:30--assuming normal opening time of 9.  That makes sense because it will space things out a bit.  The kicker though is that the breakfast times are 8:30, 9, and 9:30.  Why get early entrance only to have to eat right away?  I took the 9:30 option and am hoping that in 90 mins we'll be able to hit a good number of things.  I was given a choice of dates between our check in date and the check out date though it shows the passes as dated for the check in date which doesn't make sense since you can't officially check in until 4.



Thanks for the details on the breakfast.  Any word as to what kind of breakfast it was going to be?  Buffet?   Also, what does this all mean to those who don't have packages, will they be able to do breakfast as well, and what kind of breakfast option will that be?  Anyone got any info here?

And I agree with you, why would you want to do breakfast first?  It'll just come back up again when you ride FJ or DC (DD).    And it keeps you from being first in line, which is why we'd go early to begin with.


----------



## tink1957

I already have reservations so I'll probably just keep the ones I have, I went to the Universal website & priced the 4 day package (minus the tickets as I already have the $89 Kroger tickets)  and it wound up costing more to stay 4 nights at RPR($1190) than my original reservation at HRH($1045) for 5 nights, I would rather stay an extra day (plus get a free upgrade at HRH with my all access card) for less.


----------



## maggieb9975

ADP said:


> I just went through this today.  I made the mistake of calling UO package deal line and boy did I send them for a loop.  They were so confused on what I was trying to explain to them I basically gave up and figured it out on my own.  Basically, my room only reservation is $50 less than what the price of the package would be.  We already have park tickets.  So, for $50 more I'd be getting:
> The commerative tickets
> Breakfast at the three broomsticks
> Early park admission - however, that's still up in the air at this point.



I have called Universal and they confirmed onsite guests do get early entyr with or without a package


----------



## MadeToLove

RE: Breakfast

I was looking at the extras that you can add to any Universal packages and they have the breakfast available for $15.96 pp.  It only says have a traditional British Breakfast at the Three Broomsticks.  Nothing about how that breakfast will be served (table, buffet, etc.)  Same reservation times 8:30, 9:00, and 9:30.  Says park admission seperate, but no word on the need for early entry to get in to have breakfast in the first place. hehe


----------



## Poly-Anna

I was having a silent heart attack about onsite guests maybe not getting into HP early.  We booked our reservations as room only at PBR months ago for 5/26 - 31 on a whim (and prayer) hoping HP would be open by then.  We had already purchased the $99 tickets before they went up and are staying club so we don't need all the extras of the package deals.  That would stink though if we weren't allowed in early like the others.  I expect it to be totally insane Memorial Day weekend and hope to be able to visit HP either 5/26 or 27 and hang at the hotel or US for most of the weekend.  Looking forward to the craziness!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of WWOHP fan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				WWOHP fan said:
			
		

> Some brasilian magazine have make an WWOHP article
> Look what they expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better with an Zoom :


 



.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> Here you are the pics!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many more pics at *ORLANDO THEME PARKS NEWS*!!


 



.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> Some repainting of the turret:


 



.


----------



## maggieb9975

Poly-Anna said:


> I was having a silent heart attack about onsite guests maybe not getting into HP early.  We booked our reservations as room only at PBR months ago for 5/26 - 31 on a whim (and prayer) hoping HP would be open by then.  We had already purchased the $99 tickets before they went up and are staying club so we don't need all the extras of the package deals.  That would stink though if we weren't allowed in early like the others.  I expect it to be totally insane Memorial Day weekend and hope to be able to visit HP either 5/26 or 27 and hang at the hotel or US for most of the weekend.  Looking forward to the craziness!



You are most welcome! I am glad I called 'cause now I can rest easier....it makes sense when you think about it....they WANT us to stay onsite...

now we have best of both (Disney and Universal) early entry AND  FOTL


----------



## tpimental

I absolutely must fit this into my trip in Oct.  We have a free day that I hope to use to go see this.  I loved the small traveling exhibit and this would seriously be so great to see with my daughter who is a new HP fan.  Can't wait!


----------



## PegIra

I keep hoping that they will try and open this for Easter with everyone on vacation then.  We will be there the last week of April and really really hoping it is open when we get there.  Anyone else think like me that they might try and get it ready for April?

Peg


----------



## Poly-Anna

Thanks again for calling maggieb9975!


----------



## MadeToLove

Mugglenet has an interesting article today, http://mugglenet.com/app/news/full_story/3269   regarding what some vacation property managers were told at their training seminar this week.  Although most of it is what we've already heard, this is new: 



> There's a Frog Choir that will perform five times day, Holt said, adding, This is very top secret, so you're the first one's to hear about it.



Like I'm not already going to be going around Potterland singing "Double Double Toil and Trouble" now I'm going to be croaking it too.


----------



## PlanningNextTrip

It was announced on a couple of FB accounts and Twitter accounts that Wizarding World of Harry Potter is opening May 28th, 2010. 

There is even a vacation package for all the hardcore fans!


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

Actually, still no official date has been announced.  That is the start date for the Harry Potter vacation packages, but with no guarantee that the park will be open that soon.  Please feel free to check out the last few pages of this thread.


----------



## snowbunny

MonkeyDishwasher said:


> That is the start date for the Harry Potter vacation packages, but with no guarantee that the park will be open that soon.


 
I really doubt Universal marketing is dumb enough to promote a Harry Potter package (and they are promoting, everywhere including email), unless they are completely confident the WWOP will be open. (And yes I read the fine print on the email, it doesn't say 'Three Broomsticks or comparable.')

One C-list celebrity brought Southwest to its knees with his quick twitter finger a few days ago.  Can you imagine the blowback if people travel on that package and are told on arrival, what do you mean you were expecting Harry Potter to be open. No company could be that self destructive.


----------



## cieslack

snowbunny said:


> I really doubt Universal marketing is dumb enough to promote a Harry Potter package (and they are promoting, everywhere including email), unless they are completely confident the WWOP will be open. (And yes I read the fine print on the email, it doesn't say 'Three Broomsticks or comparable.')
> 
> One C-list celebrity brought Southwest to its knees with his quick twitter finger a few days ago.  Can you imagine the blowback if people travel on that package and are told on arrival, what do you mean you were expecting Harry Potter to be open. No company could be that self destructive.



Agreed.  I think that ship has sailed.  The only debate, in my mind, is whether or not there will be a soft opening before that date and when the ceremony will actually be held.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

So I just got the e-mail for the packages from Universal. So can we assume the date is May 28 now? I don't want to book this and then they might say it's opening earlier.


----------



## eandesmom

I checked into this extensively yesterday and it would increase our cost as well unless we downgraded from HRH Garden View to RPH Standard.  We have the $99 tickets on our current ressie and would lose those so for us, to save $255  and get a "free" breakfast, it isn't worth it.  I did also confirm that everyone on-site will get the extra am hour though so love that!

The value of the breakfast if you were paying out of pocket is $16.99 for adults, $13.99 for kids 9 and under.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

So what do u guys recommend? Book the offer or book separetly? If I'm flying to Orlando I'd like to go to WDW for a day or two...


----------



## renda460

snowbunny said:


> I really doubt Universal marketing is dumb enough to promote a Harry Potter package (and they are promoting, everywhere including email), unless they are completely confident the WWOP will be open. (And yes I read the fine print on the email, it doesn't say 'Three Broomsticks or comparable.')


For that reason, I would think maybe the grand opening will be prior to May 28.


----------



## eandesmom

Caribbeanprincess said:


> So what do u guys recommend? Book the offer or book separetly? If I'm flying to Orlando I'd like to go to WDW for a day or two...



Well it depends on what is most important to you.  To me, the off-site HP package benefits are not that great so if I wasn't going to spurge and be on-site where the benefits are much much better, I'd stay at Disney with one of their current promotions which for me would be less expensive.  

But if you can get your group there at 8am and think the breakfast would be really cool, then the off-site Harry Potter package might be worth it. 

Right now we have 3 nights at Hard Rock followed by 7 at the Yacht Club.  The YC is a LOT less expensive due to a PIN code and I am struggling with the cost of HRH but really don't want to give up the benefits.  At Hard Rock we have to get 2 rooms so it's killing us.  Hopefully we can get the rest of our party who will be at the YC to join us for the HRH part and then it will be a bit more bearable.  If not, we may move to Disney for those 3 nights which would be really sad but for me the big benefits to on-site is walking to the parks (mid day pool breaks!) and the express line pass.  You don't get either of those with the HP offsite package.

Good luck!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I wasn't planning to stay on-site anyway, the hotels on site are a little to expensive for my budget. If I do the package I would be staying at the Quality Inn International and I'd probably not use a day from the tickets and use it at Magic Kingdom instead. But, since I've never booked directly with Universal...do they do booking deposits like WDW does?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of zeevik03, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				zeevik03 said:
			
		

> I think you guys are missing the point If you will read the whole article* http://harrypotterworldorlando.com/amazing-attraction-planed-for-harry-potter-theme-park/*
> It says clearly that 3D is the Disney attraction and the Harry Potter one would be DIFFERENT then the Disney one. And also the robot will move in more directions then in Disney.
> 
> In any case i do hope that it will not be another 3D animation movie been there done that


 



.


----------



## Poly-Anna

I think the actual ceremony/opening day will be a week earlier, on Wednesday, May 19.  If you check the reservation page of UO, that is the only day you cannot book any of the 3 onsite hotels.  You can book the day before and the day after, but not that day.  Coincidence?  I think not!  Just my own guess, but we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of MattBoom, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				MattBoom said:
			
		

> As someone posted a while ago, I finally made it up in the helicopter for some new photos and a video of Wizarding World this afternoon. Hope you all enjoy them.
> 
> 
> *http://www.attractionsmagazine.com/...r-tour-above-wizarding-world-of-harry-potter/*
> 
> .




.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of  King_K, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				King_K said:
			
		

> Here's a couple of shots I took this week from around the land. ...Get ready for some weird angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overview from the Adventurer's Club balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 



.


----------



## ReginaGraham

I've given up on an actual release date.  It's getting to be a little late to make plans.  I would like to go on our 2010 trip but now I'm planning on visiting in 2011.  Maybe waiting will be better with fewer people.


----------



## jharrowell

Hmm, May 28th.  Good to know.

I think that date is too far away to hope for March soft openings, especially given that I don't think all of the buildings will be finished by the mid/end March.  But hey, it was always a long shot and I wanted to visit US/IOA anyway as it's been a few years since I last visited (not seen Simpsons ride yet).

My partner has promised me a "lightning trip" out to see WWoHP if I want (if I stay off-site and use my Flying Club miles to get a free ticket, it could be done v. cheaply) but I must admit I'm wondering if it'll be better to wait till December so the crowds are a little lighter...


----------



## Claire-Bear

The aerial vid looks great 

jharrowell, just thought I'd mention, the tax on airmiles flights still applies. Our trip this summer is using 100% airmiles, but the tax is still over £150 each, which sucks.


----------



## tttessa

Hiya,
yep that tax and stuff is a real killer - proper AirMiles don't charge anything on top of the miles!  Poor show from Virgin!

Tessa


----------



## jharrowell

Last tickets cost me £1400pp so £150 is very cheap to me! 

(Doing my first upper class trip, which is why I'll have enough miles for a free trip).

EDIT: Yes, yes. An ALMOST free trip.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> they have removed some trees and added some others...
> 
> this pic is from a month ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is from today...


 




			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> a few from today...


 


.


----------



## eandesmom

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I wasn't planning to stay on-site anyway, the hotels on site are a little to expensive for my budget. If I do the package I would be staying at the Quality Inn International and I'd probably not use a day from the tickets and use it at Magic Kingdom instead. But, since I've never booked directly with Universal...do they do booking deposits like WDW does?



It's similar but I think you have to call to do deposit versus the whole thing up front.  Not positive as I've had my TA deal with it.  Ours is on deposit remainder due 45 days ahead, just like Disney.


----------



## TraceyL

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I wasn't planning to stay on-site anyway, the hotels on site are a little to expensive for my budget. If I do the package I would be staying at the Quality Inn International and I'd probably not use a day from the tickets and use it at Magic Kingdom instead. But, since I've never booked directly with Universal...do they do booking deposits like WDW does?




I paid $100 deposit (online), balance due about 6 weeks before


----------



## MissDisney121

Oh the pics look amazing. I want to go so bad but I'm not sure I can justify spending $400 for my family to go (including cab fare) when it is going to be so insanely crowded in July and we wouldn't even be able to stay they whole day. I might just have to live vicariously through pucs and vids until my next trip when the craziness has died down a bit.


----------



## december

We were just debating the same thing.  There will be 6 of us (me and my kids, plus my sister and her son), and the cost to do Universal during our WDW trip, plus the crowds, convinced me to wait awhile.  I talked to ds12 about it, he and I are the HP fans, and he said he wants to go for his 14th birthday, July 2011.  And it wants it to be just the 2 of us!  Dd10 and dd1 would stay with my mil.  The baby should be old enough by then that I'd be ok with 3 or 4 days away, and dd10 loves going to mawmaw's because she gets her way (she is there now)!  I think I'll make it a tradition-a one on one trip with mama for their 14th birthdays!  

I can't wait to hear more about HP from all of you, though!


----------



## Priorityonecb

We are going in October, and I too am looking forward to reading everyones reports when it opens!!!


----------



## damo

december said:


> We were just debating the same thing.  There will be 6 of us (me and my kids, plus my sister and her son), and the cost to do Universal during our WDW trip, plus the crowds, convinced me to wait awhile.  I talked to ds12 about it, he and I are the HP fans, and he said he wants to go for his 14th birthday, July 2011.  And it wants it to be just the 2 of us!  Dd10 and dd1 would stay with my mil.  The baby should be old enough by then that I'd be ok with 3 or 4 days away, and dd10 loves going to mawmaw's because she gets her way (she is there now)!  I think I'll make it a tradition-a one on one trip with mama for their 14th birthdays!
> 
> I can't wait to hear more about HP from all of you, though!



That is a great tradition to start!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*With 136,000+ views on this thread,Harry Potter is gonna bring in the crowds.
Universal is'nt setting A date for the grand open yet!!What A good plan..
Spring last till late June,but no one knows when.I would put money on early June.But thats me...

Oh,another great set of pixs Don!!*


----------



## december

damo said:


> That is a great tradition to start!!!



Thank you!


----------



## phamton

donaldduck352 said:


> *With 136,000+ views on this thread,Harry Potter is gonna bring in the crowds.
> *


  As soon as it opens up for soft openings, I think we can start new threads then.  Until then, keeping the Harry Potter questions all in one place keeps the board a little cleaner, IMO.


----------



## Claire-Bear

donaldduck352 said:


> *With 136,000+ views on this thread,Harry Potter is gonna bring in the crowds.
> Universal is'nt setting A date for the grand open yet!!What A good plan..
> Spring last till late June,but no one knows when.I would put money on early June.But thats me...
> 
> Oh,another great set of pixs Don!!*



Spring is normally considered March to end of May, rather than end of June -that's summer. They've also said the area will open by 28 May latest :


----------



## Metro West

phamton said:


> As soon as it opens up for soft openings, I think we can start new threads then.  Until then, keeping the Harry Potter questions all in one place keeps the board a little cleaner, IMO.


----------



## Don Pacho

*Na'vimania!*

Courtesy of kitfisto92, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				kitfisto92 said:
			
		

> LOL! What if we get on the ride and Harry, Ron and Hermione look like this?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sort of side note, I love the finishing touches you can see in the Attractions Magazine update, you can tell they worked hard on the moss and such on the rock facade. It's looking more and more like the concept art


----------



## NatalieMT

I'm going end of August start of September - I'm so overexcited! We are staying on site probably at the Hard Rock or the Royal Pacific, it's not totally set in stone yet. We're only staying on site because we know the crowds will be massive and for the perks you get staying on site to me paying that little bit more is worth it. 

From the photographs it looks like it will be absolutely awesome, everytime I see the adverts for the park on television I feel like jumping up and doing a little dance.


----------



## U2_rocks!

Priorityonecb said:


> We are going in October, and I too am looking forward to reading everyones reports when it opens!!!



Same here!


----------



## tttessa

Another one for October and eagerly awaiting reports from others in advance of it...

Tessa


----------



## Carstan

So if you're staying at any of the onsite hotels, you will get an 8am entry to the WWOHP, even without booking the package?


----------



## tttessa

mmmmmm maybe - we were told we would get early entry when we booked.  Didn't say how early or if it included WWoHP... we are going in October.  Early entry usually only has 4 or so rides open anyhow.  For the packages it is saying the HP stuff + Cat in the hat - OR others if these attractions are not available.


----------



## Moon Child

We are going back in Oct of 2011,staying at our fav, The HRH
And we cannot wait!!


----------



## macraven

Carstan said:


> So if you're staying at any of the onsite hotels, you will get an 8am entry to the WWOHP, even without booking the package?



i was told that when i booked.
i booked room only.

the TM told me all resort guests can have the early entry to the parks.


----------



## mama03

Just came back from one day visit to activate our annual passes.  From what we could see they are not even done yet with all the buildings.  Hogwarts is finished. They are still building part of Hogsmeade with the snowcapped roofs.  You can still ride dueling dragons.  When we rode dueling dragons the ride stopped at the beginning and as I looked to the left I could see fiberglass dragons that I assume will be put on the ride once it changes to the dragon challenge.  It does look awesome so far cant wait till its done.


----------



## donaldduck352

Claire-Bear said:


> Spring is normally considered March to end of May, rather than end of June -that's summer. They've also said the area will open by 28 May latest :



*Look on your calender if you will,the end of spring is June 21'st.So they got A big window!!*


----------



## cieslack

donaldduck352 said:


> *Look on your calender if you will,the end of spring is June 21'st.So they got A big window!!*



Memorial Day has always been the unofficial start to the Summer travel season.  I understand that they contractually have until the end of June, but if the Harry Potter packages start on May 28th, that will be the latest it will be.  I thought that was the prevailing belief.


----------



## donaldduck352

cieslack said:


> Memorial Day has always been the unofficial start to the Summer travel season.  I understand that they contractually have until the end of June, but if the Harry Potter packages start on May 28th, that will be the latest it will be.  I thought that was the prevailing belief.



*Yes true,Memorial day is the unofficial start of summer.But look at the pics that Don posted,there is alot of work still to be done.Along with that the HRRR fiasco for opening hurt US.I'm with you I want HP to open on that date,but there is still alot to be completed.Thats the only reason I stated that late June is the begining of summer.I'm sure they will be something running at HP on the 28'th,I hope all of it.But things do delay.Living in FLA the weather has been crazy.Alot of rain this winter.So like I stated they still have A big window!!!!*


----------



## yaytezIOA

I dont know. It makes sense that Memorial Day would be the official opening day....but there is just so much work to do still.
Photo update here.


----------



## MamaOfTwoPrincesses

subscribing


----------



## Claire-Bear

I'd hope the end of May would be enough time for them to finish? They have accomplished a lot in the last two months and we're not sure how much has been done inside the FJ castle. DD is only getting a repaint with potential new cars, same with FOTH.


----------



## TeriofTerror

Don Pacho said:


> *Snake Heads*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Screamspace
> 
> *The Wizarding World of Harry Potter* - Those large snake heads
> spotted behind the scenes the other day look just like those seen in the second
> Harry Potter film (Chamber of Secrets)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ​



These snake heads from Chamber of Secrets have me _too _excited.  I can't wait to see what they do with those!


----------



## cieslack

donaldduck352 said:


> *Yes true,Memorial day is the unofficial start of summer.But look at the pics that Don posted,there is alot of work still to be done.Along with that the HRRR fiasco for opening hurt US.I'm with you I want HP to open on that date,but there is still alot to be completed.Thats the only reason I stated that late June is the begining of summer.I'm sure they will be something running at HP on the 28'th,I hope all of it.But things do delay.Living in FLA the weather has been crazy.Alot of rain this winter.So like I stated they still have A big window!!!!*



I don't disagree with what you are saying about the weather and the obvious construction that needs to happen before it opens.  Logically I just can't help but feel fairly certain that the beginning of the package deals is a lead pipe lock that the opening will be before that date.  I would think that since the package date was just announced last Thursday that the construction schedule would have been considered.  However, you're certainly right about their history with the HRRR.


----------



## kuayoung

Carstan said:


> So if you're staying at any of the onsite hotels, you will get an 8am entry to the WWOHP, even without booking the package?



I was specifically told when I booked a hotel-only package that I would get early entry to the parks but NOT to WWoHP.  I am hoping it isn't true but that's what they said.


----------



## damo

New Brian Orndorf update (with great pics) here:

http://www.brianorndorf.com/2010/02/wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-construction-update-22210.html


----------



## snowbunny

kuayoung said:


> I was specifically told when I booked a hotel-only package that I would get early entry to the parks but NOT to WWoHP. I am hoping it isn't true but that's what they said.


 
Others have posted that all onsite guests will allowed 1 hour early entry.  If they close off WW early entry to onsite hotel guests and let in only package guests -- what if I make my own breakfast ressie at the 3 Broomsticks? -- they're going to have a riot (or at the very least a lot of PO'd onsite customers).


----------



## Carstan

snowbunny said:


> Others have posted that all onsite guests will allowed 1 hour early entry.  If they close off WW early entry to onsite hotel guests and let in only package guests -- what if I make my own breakfast ressie at the 3 Broomsticks? -- they're going to have a riot (or at the very least a lot of PO'd onsite customers).



oh dear, I hope this can be completely resolved soon.  I don't want the package--stopping morning touring to eat breakfast doesn't work for us at all.  Plus you don't get the AAA hotel discount with the package, right?  So it would be cheaper to book it all separately.  BUT if the only way to get into WWOHP early is to do the package I will, as that's our highest priority!


----------



## tttessa

You still get the  FOTL one time only access to WWoHP with just a hotel stay.


----------



## snowbunny

tttessa said:


> You still get the FOTL one time only access to WWoHP with just a hotel stay.


 
The question is not about FOTL it's about who's getting one hour early entry...


----------



## MadeToLove

It would seem that the reservations department doesn't actually know the answer about early entry, as they seem to tell everyone something different.  There are several threads where Disers have mentioned what they were told.  Some were told hotel guests got into WWoHP "one hour early" as they would the rest of the park, some were just told "early entry" with no time.  I know one person said they were actually told that HP package holders would get in at 8am and on-site guests at 8:30.

So obviously, everyone is being told something slightly different, and the only way to get an actual answer will be to show up in May. 

It does seem strange to me that on-site guests would get in as early as package holders when Virgin Air was making such a big point of announcing exclusive early HP access to their package buyers.  And on the HP package they make a big deal about early access to HP and that it only covers four rides (Forbidden Journey, Dragon Challenge, Flight of Hippogryph and Cat in the Hat).

I suspect what may happen is that HP package guests will get in at 8am and go to a rope line on the right, where some sort of early entry ticket will be required, to go to HP and Seuss, and Hotel guests will go to a rope line on the left for the rest of the park.

I suspect we won't know until May when some employee can give us a training day report.


----------



## dizcrazee

For what it's worth, I just called the Royal Pacific reservations number to check on early entry to Potterland and the nice lady assured me that we will get early entry to WWoHP with a room-only reservation.  She sounded like she knew what she was talking about and was very confident about this.  

Anyway, like MadetoLove said, we'll see when we get there!  Here's wishing us all luck on this - early entry will make a huge difference!


----------



## ky07

damo said:


> New Brian Orndorf update (with great pics) here:
> 
> http://www.brianorndorf.com/2010/02/wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-construction-update-22210.html


*Thanks for the link damo and those are some great pics and looks like they still have away to go before its finished *


----------



## Orlando313

Hi all!!!!!! I'm getting super excited about Harry Potter opening up, and I love all of the pictures that have been posted.


I just got off of the phone with someone in event planning at Universal, we're planning a corporate event for my work and had looked at Universal. She had mentioned something about Harry Potter being open in October so they didn't know how crowds were going to be so, I saw that as my opportunity to try to dig for some more information. 

It didn't sound like she knew of any exact dates, but she said the official grand opening with all of the celebrities and whatnot would be in a few months. She said that it was really close to the soft opening, just a few weeks away. She said it wouldn't be where they just fling the doors open one day and boom, it's open, they will start to open one or two things at a time for testing periods. Again, it didn't sound like they had an exact date for this, it probably depends on how construction goes.

I figured that would be the case but just wanted to share my little tid bit of info! I really don't expect to see any soft openings in March or most of April, just because with the level of crowds and stuff being tested, some people might end up getting more angry than excited for wasting time during their spring break. I think they might try to avoid most of the spring break crowd.


----------



## rpbert1

Onsite guests, apparently will ,like other posters said 1 hour early.
 If they where not allowed entry to WWHP, there would only be 1 ride, Cat in The Hat, so makes sense that they will be allowed in to WWHP


----------



## yaytezIOA

They used to let hotel guests in early all the time at the studios, but I dont know if they do it anymore.
BTW....here are some new pics....an all new view.


----------



## armstrong80

Orlando313 said:


> Hi all!!!!!! I'm getting super excited about Harry Potter opening up, and I love all of the pictures that have been posted.
> 
> 
> I just got off of the phone with someone in event planning at Universal, we're planning a corporate event for my work and had looked at Universal. She had mentioned something about Harry Potter being open in October so they didn't know how crowds were going to be so, I saw that as my opportunity to try to dig for some more information.
> 
> It didn't sound like she knew of any exact dates, but she said the official grand opening with all of the celebrities and whatnot would be in a few months. She said that it was really close to the soft opening, just a few weeks away. She said it wouldn't be where they just fling the doors open one day and boom, it's open, they will start to open one or two things at a time for testing periods. Again, it didn't sound like they had an exact date for this, it probably depends on how construction goes.
> 
> I figured that would be the case but just wanted to share my little tid bit of info! I really don't expect to see any soft openings in March or most of April, just because with the level of crowds and stuff being tested, some people might end up getting more angry than excited for wasting time during their spring break. I think they might try to avoid most of the spring break crowd.



I'm going down March 5th to the 12th and I would really be excited if they did some type of soft opening while I was there. I'm not expecting anything great if they do but it would just be nice to walk into it and look around.


----------



## damo

yaytezIOA said:


> They used to let hotel guests in early all the time at the studios, but I dont know if they do it anymore.
> BTW....here are some new pics....an all new view.



Those are very cool pictures.


----------



## Don Pacho

Thanks for the link yaytezIOA

Those pictures are going to break the hearts of those people who still believe that Hogwarts castle is real and you can walk inside


.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

yaytezIOA said:


> They used to let hotel guests in early all the time at the studios, but I dont know if they do it anymore.
> BTW....here are some new pics....an all new view.



Wow. These pictures are amazing. 

I noticed I didn't see any construction for the suite inside Hogwarts Castle exclusive to Disers. Did the plans fall through? Did my blueprints not make it to the right hands?


----------



## donaldduck352

nerdboyrockstar said:


> I noticed I didn't see any construction for the suite inside Hogwarts Castle exclusive to Disers. Did the plans fall through? Did my blueprints not make it to the right hands?


----------



## Halloweenqueen

This didn't come up on search, sorry if it's been asked before...

Are they taking reservations for the Three Broomsticks?


----------



## phamton

So far, the only reservations for the 3 Broomsticks is for breakfast.  We're not sure if reservations will be available for any other meals as there is a strong possibility that it is a counter-service restaurant for lunch and dinner.  None of us know for sure whether the 3 Broomsticks will be a full-service restaurant or counter-service.


----------



## enchantingodin

yaytezIOA said:


> BTW....here are some new pics....an all new view.



This link came up with a 404 error for me. What did I miss seeing?


----------



## macraven

enchantingodin said:


> This link came up with a 404 error for me. What did I miss seeing?



ditto


----------



## TraceyL

http://behindthethrills.com/


----------



## yaytezIOA

You missed pics of the courtyard and pics of the construction site from inside the castle. They were taken down after about an hour or so.


----------



## bubba's mom

yaytezIOA said:


> You missed pics of the courtyard and pics of the construction site from inside the castle. They were taken down after about an hour or so.



 missed it...crud


----------



## Cogswel_Cogs

So does anyone know if they plan a marketing/documtnetary, "Building of Hogsworth?" Is one going to air pre or shortly after open?


----------



## Don Pacho

edit


----------



## donaldduck352

Cogswel_Cogs said:


> So does anyone know if they plan a marketing/documtnetary, "Building of Hogsworth?" Is one going to air pre or shortly after open?



*Lord knows the Travel Channel does alot of DW plug shows.Its about time Universal gets one and just maybe they will do one on WWoHP and the rest of kinda show!!


let the fights start after saying that*


----------



## abbie13_15

any new opening date info???


----------



## donaldduck352

yaytezIOA said:


> You missed pics of the courtyard and pics of the construction site from inside the castle. They were taken down after about an hour or so.



*I was one of the lucky ones that got to see it before it got deleted..*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Does anyone know if Duelling dragons (or whatever the new name is?) Will be open before WWOHP?


----------



## Claire-Bear

Could someone describe what the in-castle photos a lot of us missed showed? Thanks


----------



## melly

Claire-Bear said:


> Could someone describe what the in-castle photos a lot of us missed showed? Thanks




they showed the inside of a castle. 

HTH


----------



## Claire-Bear

melly said:


> they showed the inside of a castle.
> 
> HTH



I know they were inside the castle, that's why I called them in-castle photos hehe. I mean whether they showed anything significant going on inside the castle e.g. rooms, sculptures, the ride, anything.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## Coach81

Very nice!!!  They have to be working hard.. they have a May date to hit!!!


----------



## swwake

Claire-Bear said:


> Could someone describe what the in-castle photos a lot of us missed showed? Thanks


It was just the construction of the inside and the courtyard, but it was quite obvious that these won't be "showcase" areas for the general public.  It looks like the Hogwarts building will be a shell housing the ride.  Also, everything was built on (forgive me for not knowing technical terms) "stilts" that looked like heavy duty car jacks.  I don't know if they will stay that way or be covered with materials and/or landscaping.  It was really neat to see, but I agree with an earlier poster:  people will be heartbroken that they can't waltz into the "great hall", etc.


----------



## damo

Claire-Bear said:


> I know they were inside the castle, that's why I called them in-castle photos hehe. I mean whether they showed anything significant going on inside the castle e.g. rooms, sculptures, the ride, anything.



No, they weren't inside the show building but the castle. They were also on top of the roof.  All they showed were the towers, etc. and how they looked like they were sitting on stilts up there.  Mostly we saw steel beams and raw construction that no one will ever see.

There was nothing about the ride itself at all.  They were simply photos of the castle shell.  Here is the link to a few.  The rest were similar.

http://www.orlandounited.com/forums...rding-World-Of-Harry-Potter&p=90748#post90748


----------



## Claire-Bear

Thanks guys, can't wait to see the interior of the show rooms and ride coming along 

Quite minor, but I wonder how they are planning to light the place during the evenings? Old-English style lamp posts? Up-lit castle?


----------



## damo

Claire-Bear said:


> Thanks guys, can't wait to see the interior of the show rooms and ride coming along
> 
> Quite minor, but I wonder how they are planning to light the place during the evenings? Old-English style lamp posts? Up-lit castle?



Sounds like it.  There are even lights inside the castle windows.


----------



## yaytezIOA

damo said:


> No, they weren't inside the show building but the castle. They were also on top of the roof.  All they showed were the towers, etc. and how they looked like they were sitting on stilts up there.  Mostly we saw steel beams and raw construction that no one will ever see.
> 
> There was nothing about the ride itself at all.  They were simply photos of the castle shell.  Here is the link to a few.  The rest were similar.
> 
> http://www.orlandounited.com/forums...rding-World-Of-Harry-Potter&p=90748#post90748



And here are the rest of the pics, only without the watermark, full size, not screen caps, and good quality.
However you have to be a member to view.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## sammielynn

The banner at the top of this page has a 4 day special for the WWoHP with most dates from May 28th available.  So they must be sure they will have it open them.  We will be there May 15 - 22 and if we miss it by a week I'll be so sad.  Any big news?   I'm behind reading this thread, so excuse me if all of this is old hat.


----------



## tink1957

Nothing new as far as an opening date, we're in the same boat & have reservations for May 19-24.  I hope they announce something soon, it's driving me nuts.


----------



## damo

Dueling Dragons is now closed.  We're getting close!!!!!!!!!

I think Universal did a great job in keeping it open this long.  So many people expected it to be closed a very long time ago.

Rumour is that it will be closed for a around a month.  Hopefully that means that the new area will be opening at that time!




Jurrasic Park River Adventure is now back up.  So it is just the rides in the Harry Potter area that are now closed.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

damo said:


> Dueling Dragons is now closed.  We're getting close!
> 
> Rumour is that it will be closed for a around a month.  Hopefully that means that the new area will be opening at that time!



Sweet!  The suspense is killing me.


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

Oh my gosh, how exciting! As sad as I am to see DD being changed into something else, I'm so excited for HP that it's a bit ridiculous. Especially because I was never a huge fan of the books and movies


----------



## ms1

I was told on the phone today that an email had gone out to employees saying the opening date is May 25.


----------



## PegIra

Going to be in Orlando from April 23rd to 30th, I am so praying that it is open by then.  Probably won't be, but was hoping they would try and get it open for the Easter crowd.


----------



## shl1108

damo said:


> Dueling Dragons is now closed.  We're getting close!!!!!!!!!



If they allow onsite guests one pass per day to Harry Potter, will that mean that you would only get one FOTL pass for say the dueling dragons which will now be in Harry Poter? And any other rides within the Harry Potter? (how many rides will there be in there?
We love going on fire and ice multiple times!! It will be sad if we are limited to one express ride on those roller coasters. Does anyone know how that will work?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChrisFL

I'm hoping they'll repaint the DD tracks to fit the land a bit more closely....the red and blue clash too much now IMO.


----------



## jog58

shl1108 said:


> If they allow onsite guests one pass per day to Harry Potter, will that mean that you would only get one FOTL pass for say the dueling dragons which will now be in Harry Poter? And any other rides within the Harry Potter? (how many rides will there be in there?
> We love going on fire and ice multiple times!! It will be sad if we are limited to one express ride on those roller coasters. Does anyone know how that will work?
> Thanks in advance!



I just booked a room at the Royal Pacific today and the reservation agent said that "if" Harry Potter is open for my stay I will be allowed only one FOTL for Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey. Since she specifically said that one ride I would think that FOTL would still work the say when dueling dragons reopens.


----------



## shl1108

jog58 said:


> I just booked a room at the Royal Pacific today and the reservation agent said that "if" Harry Potter is open for my stay I will be allowed only one FOTL for Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey. Since she specifically said that one ride I would think that FOTL would still work the say when dueling dragons reopens.



Great! Thanks!


----------



## Dznefreek

ChrisFL said:


> I'm hoping they'll repaint the DD tracks to fit the land a bit more closely....the red and blue clash too much now IMO.



If you look at the Superbowl commercial one of the tracks is brownish/gold in color. . . . . FWIW


----------



## sammielynn

ms1 said:


> I was told on the phone today that an email had gone out to employees saying the opening date is May 25.



Great, we leave Orlando May 22 and no way we can stay longer.  Maybe there will be soft openings during our week.  Or do you think that May 25 is the grand opening day?


----------



## damo

Personally, I think there will be soft openings well before May 26.


----------



## bubba's mom

Especially for the 2 rides that currently exist.  (DD & FU)


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Tbad556, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Tbad556 said:
			
		

> It definitely was moving fast today. Construction workers were hauling today and scaffolding seemed like it was everywhere.
> 
> I just found out that someone in my group took 2 HP pictures with a cell phone today and figured I would post them as a mini-update.


 


.


----------



## ChrisFL

damo said:


> Personally, I think there will be soft openings well before May 26.



I agree, they will probably be doing lots of testing of Forbidden Journey before it opens, to make sure that ALL of the bugs are worked out (if possible)


----------



## PegIra

I hope you are right. the last week of April would be wonderful !!


----------



## Sparkles2613

we spoke to an agent from AAA that said a soft opening in March ... anyone hear anything to back this up???


----------



## Metro West

Sparkles2613 said:


> we spoke to an agent from AAA that said a soft opening in March ... anyone hear anything to back this up???


 I think that's way too soon.


----------



## cieslack

I think they will get the two existing rides back up and running pronto.


----------



## plutotek

Fortunately, I changed my trip so that I wouldn't miss WWHP.  If the photos are any indication, it should be a site to behold.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

No dates have been announced. The only "date" is the vacation packages starting May 28.

A Reasonable Guess would be this timeline:
-Grand Opening around Memorial Day Weekend (official media day around that time)
-Technical Rehearsal starting Easter
-Employee Testing before that

Of course, everything I said could be wrong, but one can hope!


----------



## dale62676

So the Harry Potter Exhibition closed today where I work, the Boston Museum of Science. It's been really fun working here and I'm jealous for all the folks hired to work in the WWoHP. I can say from our record crowds (over 20,000 a day this past week) that I can't imagine the crowds coming into IoA once WWoHP opens. That part I'm not so jealous of. But it's been so much fun talking to HP fans, and especially the ones coming in costume. I had to answer today why the dementors were missing, they were taken back to England for filming of the Deathly Hallows, and they we so sad they couldn't see them. It's just making me more excited to see them and all the effects in the FJ ride. 

Anyway, for all you HP fans on the DIS living in Ontario, the exhibition is coming to you next in Toronto! Say hi to Buckbeak for me!


----------



## lildamo

dale62676 said:


> Anyway, for all you HP fans on the DIS living in Ontario, the exhibition is coming to you next in Toronto! Say hi to Buckbeak for me!



Can't wait for it to get here!  I may have to go multiple times over the summer!


----------



## dizcrazee

This may be a dumb question, but will we be allowed to dress in HP costumes in the park?  I think at WDW they don't allow adults to dress as the characters.


----------



## damo

dizcrazee said:


> This may be a dumb question, but will we be allowed to dress in HP costumes in the park?  I think at WDW they don't allow adults to dress as the characters.



I think we will see lots of costumes.  As long as you don't wear a mask, it will probably be allowed.


----------



## damo

Sparkles2613 said:


> we spoke to an agent from AAA that said a soft opening in March ... anyone hear anything to back this up???



I have been hearing late March as well on message boards.  You can't put any faith in those predictions though.


----------



## dizcrazee

Thank you, damo.  DD wants to dress like Bellatrix Lestrange and her friend wants to be Hermione.  I think it'll be cute.


----------



## geenerbell

What are the chances that WWOHP will be fully operational and open to the public by May 21st?


----------



## xxxxvickyxxxx

Sorry if this has been asked before but has it been confirmed if forbidden journey will have an express line? I have looked online at the prices and it would be worth it to us to buy those before we go. I dont mind only getting one ride with express pass just saves a 15 hour que!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> Here's the update, unfortunately I don't have enough time to upload pics here, I will do it later
> 
> Check out here the whole update: *OTPN*
> 
> --- Update ---
> 
> Here you are some pictures:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## Cogswel_Cogs

Yikes, is that to much snow??


----------



## damo

Cogswel_Cogs said:


> Yikes, is that to much snow??



Actually, the snow looks great in person.


----------



## Moon Child

It looks awesome!! Cannot wait to see it in person


----------



## Cogswel_Cogs

It looks pretty good in the pictures as well. Just thought there seems to be more and more everytime I see a picture.
Isn't it going reflect and make the pavement area like a giant (pardon the expression)  caldron? 

Seem like a bit of a gamble if wrong for Universal?

I bet though it will do greatat taking Christmas Time crowds in.


----------



## mickey916

One thing I thought was funny when I looked at the pictures of the snow was that I didn't really even think about it.  Being from Massachusetts that's what all our buildings look like right now.  Then, it dawned on me...oh wait that's fake snow!  This is Florida!  The buildings just looked so natural to me it didn't register for a while....


----------



## Melissa612

> What are the chances that WWOHP will be fully operational and open to the public by May 21st?


Universal is offering a HP Vacation Package that is effective for travel between 5/28/10 and 12/31/10.  Since the package includes things like early admission to the park and breakfast at The Three Broomsticks, I think it's safe to say that it will definitely be open by the 28th.  Not sure about the 21st.

Melissa


----------



## wdhinn89

Do you get any added benefits or perks booking a package vs. room only for visits after May 25th?

Does Universal offer any transportation to and from the airport like Disney does?

TIA


----------



## Metro West

wdhinn89 said:


> Does Universal offer any transportation to and from the airport like Disney does?


 No...you would have to arrange your own transportation.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

wdhinn89 said:


> Do you get any added benefits or perks booking a package vs. room only for visits after May 25th?



From the Universal website:

_This EXCLUSIVE vacation package includes:
    * Early Park Admission◊ to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
    * Breakfast at the Three Broomsticks - one per person^
    * Commemorative GRAND OPENING ticket  one per person
    * Hotel accommodations at a Universal Partner Hotel
    * 3-Day Base Ticket^^ to both Universal Orlando® theme parks  one theme park, per day
    * Access to live entertainment◊◊ at Universal CityWalk®_


----------



## Maleficent&Goons

Looks amazing!  Can you imagine Christmas at Hogwarts? I wish we were going then too!  I guess i have to settle on july though.

I wonder if they are going to have the little boats that transfer students to Howarts in that lagoon area?


----------



## tiggerplus5

Ellen DeGeneres just announced that she will be at universal on March 28, 2010.  I wonder if they will allow her access to WWOHP.  They've filmed her riding the hulk so maybe we will get a sneak preview or there will be soft openings by then.  Anyone follow her show that would know more?


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

Of COURSE Ellen's going to get a filmed trip.  It's easy promotion for the new area.  She'll probably film while no one else is there though, or very soon after the grand opening.  But there's no way she'll be waiting in any lines either way


----------



## wdhinn89

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> From the Universal website:
> 
> _This EXCLUSIVE vacation package includes:
> * Early Park Admission◊ to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
> * Breakfast at the Three Broomsticks - one per person^
> * Commemorative GRAND OPENING ticket  one per person
> * Hotel accommodations at a Universal Partner Hotel
> * 3-Day Base Ticket^^ to both Universal Orlando® theme parks  one theme park, per day
> * Access to live entertainment◊◊ at Universal CityWalk®_



Thank you!

I really meant along the lines of park access and FOTL passes.

 I know that the breakfast was early morning which defeated the purpose of the early entry.  I could also purchase tickets through AAA cheaper.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of universal_fanatic, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				universal_fanatic said:
			
		

> Couple of photos from today...


 



.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of zbob1992, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				zbob1992 said:
			
		

> Is the description of Three Broomsticks as Counter Service a typo? If not I'm thoroughly dissappointed.


 



.


----------



## IndianaSPEED

Can't w8 till I can go on the new ride when it opens. If the ride has a "soft" opening before the grand opening then I'll be there for that. I only live about an hour away from Universal and I don't care if I have to go by myself. 

I'm not a Harry Potter fan but the new ride will be amazing.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

48"!!

My friend Nisha's here and we started jjumping up and down and shouting "DANGER! DANGER!" as soon as we saw the height restriction.

By comparison, SpiderMan is only 40"! 

DANGER! DANGER!!


----------



## KimRaye

mickey916 said:


> One thing I thought was funny when I looked at the pictures of the snow was that I didn't really even think about it.  Being from Massachusetts that's what all our buildings look like right now.  Then, it dawned on me...oh wait that's fake snow!  This is Florida!  The buildings just looked so natural to me it didn't register for a while....


I'm in Chicago, and while I realized it was fake snow, it looked very authentic!


----------



## Claire-Bear

For anyone interested in downloading the newest brochure: http://www.universalorlandovacations.com/pdf/2010_UNI_brochure.PDF

Although it doesn't label the HP buildings yet, so will be updated further.


----------



## Disneytinker

Wow looks so good, my dd is so exited, will be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## Cogswel_Cogs

Is th48" the reconverted coaster. I think that is fair that is one of the roughest rides I was ever on. Bruised my ribs at the stop. I wasn't braced propperly, but I actually almost went to first med the next day.


----------



## Metro West

Cogswel_Cogs said:


> Is th48" the reconverted coaster. I think that is fair that is one of the roughest rides I was ever on. Bruised my ribs at the stop. I wasn't braced propperly, but I actually almost went to first med the next day.


 Which ride are you talking about? Flight of the Hippograff (The Flying Unicorn) is 36" and Dragon Challenge (Dueling Dragons) is 54". The new ride...which is not open...is 48"...are you talking about that one?


----------



## Nicole786

I just sent in a request for Ellen tickets for the 28th!  Prices on-site are sky high but I think we'll stay overnight!  If she does get a sneak peak, I can't wait to see her coverage! (even if its on TV and not in person)


----------



## Scrubba2

Thank you for posting those great photos!

It is kind of disturbing to see the workers just standing around...they should be working!!! Get them going!!!

Cant wait! 

That will be cool to see HP fans dressed up!


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Which ride are you talking about? Flight of the Hippograff (The Flying Unicorn) is 36" and Dragon Challenge (Dueling Dragons) is 54". The new ride...which is not open...is 48"...are you talking about that one?



It's _ALWAYS_ going to be DD and FU...ain't it?


----------



## Thumper_Man

bubba's mom said:


> It's _ALWAYS_ going to be DD and FU...ain't it?



Yup.    I can't get used to calling them by any other name.


----------



## Don Pacho

Scrubba2 said:


> It is kind of disturbing to see the workers just standing around...they should be working!!! Get them going!!!
> 
> .





I'm in the construction business and there is not much construction going on in the country due to the bad times.

Everybody wants them to finish the job but the sad news is that probably they would like to extend the construction as much as posible because once they finish, most of the workers will be sent home because there is no more work.


.


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> It's _ALWAYS_ going to be DD and FU...ain't it?


 Especially DD considering the new names...Hungarian Horntail and Chinese Fireball! So much for Pyrrock and Blizzrock.


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Especially DD considering the new names...Hungarian Horntail and Chinese Fireball! So much for Pyrrock and Blizzrock.



OMG...am I going to have to start remembering "HH" and "CF"....or DC? 

Think I'll stick to Fire & Ice or DD...unless they are painted different.  Then some peeps might not know the difference between Fire & Ice


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> Especially DD considering the new names...Hungarian Horntail and Chinese Fireball! So much for Pyrrock and Blizzrock.


*hopefully* Chinese Fireball = Fire (just look at the name!) = Pyrrock = red. The Horntail can replace Blizzrock and be whichever color.


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> OMG...am I going to have to start remembering "HH" and "CF"....or DC?
> 
> Think I'll stick to Fire & Ice or DD...unless they are painted different.  Then some peeps might not know the difference between Fire & Ice


 Those new names don't exactly roll off the tongue do they? Not like Fire and Ice did.


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Those new names don't exactly roll off the tongue do they? Not like Fire and Ice did.



No...they don't 

I'm sure the people who know which is Fire & which is Ice will still call it that; while those who don't know, will look at the people who DO know kinda weird when discussing which to ride


----------



## yaytezIOA

If anyone wants to see the full brochure from whence the height was extracted, we have it here.
I'm betting they lower that, its higher than spider man, and its going to have a lot of disney folk sayin "omg, I cant believe it...only one ride for families at harry potter land and its an f$($(#* coaster". You know who you are.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

yaytezIOA said:


> If anyone wants to see the full brochure from whence the height was extracted, we have it here.
> I'm betting they lower that, its higher than spider man, and its going to have a lot of disney folk sayin "omg, I cant believe it...only one ride for families at harry potter land and its an f$($(#* coaster". You know who you are.



Yes, That would be me 

I'm avoiding telling my dare devil  HP obsessed (she goes around in HP robes, a stuffed buckbeak and a wand nearly daily) 5 yr old that is 44" that she may not be able to enter the castle


----------



## jade1

Wont they paint the fire and ice colors something else? The pic shows it still orange and blue, no biggie but seems it would change it a little more and its faded anyway. Potter fans think orange is blue is best-maybe it it fits something I am not aware of?


----------



## bubba's mom

While 48" seems high (I was also thinking along the 40"), maybe they are thinking it's the 'older' kids (=taller) that are more "into" HP and the books/movies/stories.

Unless your kid is kinda short, maybe they don't think many younger kids are "into" HP? 

Then again...what do I know?  My teenage niece showed us all the movies (she owns them all) *because* I wanted to see the movies because of the new land.  Just figured I'd appreciate what Universal has built if I understood where it was comin from.


----------



## bubba's mom

jade1 said:


> Wont they paint the fire and ice colors something else? The pic shows it still orange and blue, no biggie but seems it would change it a little more and its faded anyway. Potter fans think orange is blue is best-maybe it it fits something I am not aware of?



It's not orange...it's red...for Fire.  It's just faded a bit...


----------



## Timmy Boy

The height requirement for Forbidden Journey is not Universal's decision.  It's the ride manufacturer.  Trust me, Universal tried to get the height requirement as low as they can, to allow more people to get on the ride, and to avoid guest situations.  48 is probably the lowest they can go SAFELY.  It has nothing to do with kids not old enough to experience it, or keeping the small kids away from the scary stuff, it has to do with safety.

Also, the ride is not a coaster.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

Timmy Boy said:


> The height requirement for Forbidden Journey is not Universal's decision.  It's the ride manufacturer.  Trust me, Universal tried to get the height requirement as low as they can, to allow more people to get on the ride, and to avoid guest situations.  48 is probably the lowest they can go SAFELY.  It has nothing to do with kids not old enough to experience it, or keeping the small kids away from the scary stuff, it has to do with safety.
> 
> Also, the ride is not a coaster.



I totally understand (and will never complain) about the safety issue. I just am hoping that there will be some ability for those unable to ride (for whatever reason) to view the advertised corridors, rooms, etc in the castle that is before the actual ride. Hogwarts is the "highlight" and icon for WWOHP and what many are most excited to be able to at least walk up to and peak in for a minute or too.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> I totally understand (and will never complain) about the safety issue. I just am hoping that there will be some ability for those unable to ride (for whatever reason) to view the advertised corridors, rooms, etc in the castle that is before the actual ride. Hogwarts is the "highlight" and icon for WWOHP and what many are most excited to be able to at least walk up to and peak in for a minute or too.


You'll be able to to that. You can walk through the queue of ANY ride and ask for the exit when you reach the loading area. Also, if performing child swap, those going to the waiting area get split up at that point.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

the Dark Marauder said:


> You'll be able to to that. You can walk through the queue of ANY ride and ask for the exit when you reach the loading area. Also, if performing child swap, those going to the waiting area get split up at that point.



Thanks for the reassurance  We have never attempted to get in a queue that I knew we couldn't ride


----------



## aubriee

the Dark Marauder said:


> You'll be able to to that. You can walk through the queue of ANY ride and ask for the exit when you reach the loading area. Also, if performing child swap, those going to the waiting area get split up at that point.



Will they let a kid that's too short even go through the queue?  It seems like there'd be a chance that some family might try to go ahead and sneak a kid on.  I know they'll probably have someone measuring both before the queue and at the ride, but still.  At WDW kids that are too short are not even allowed in line.  Parents have to do the parent swap thing beforehand.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

aubriee said:


> Will they let a kid that's too short even go through the queue?  It seems like there'd be a chance that some family might try to go ahead and sneak a kid on.  I know they'll probably have someone measuring both before the queue and at the ride, but still.  At WDW kids that are too short are not even allowed in line.  Parents have to do the parent swap thing beforehand.



That's why I was confused. It's just my 9 year old, my 5 yr old and myself. So the parent swap thing isn't even possible in my case... I have never been to IOA so maybe they do the measuring at the end before getting on the ride itself?


----------



## KimRaye

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> That's why I was confused. It's just my 9 year old, my 5 yr old and myself. So the parent swap thing isn't even possible in my case... I have never been to IOA so maybe they do the measuring at the end before getting on the ride itself?


Actually, if you feel comfortable leaving each of your children alone during the ride(s) at WDW, YOU CAN do parent swap, and ride twice yourself.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Screamscape
http://screamscape.com




> Park News - (3/2/10) A new construction update from IOA, including the Potter-Verse and the rest of the park, can be seen at
> 
> *Orlando Parks News*.
> 
> .






.


----------



## bubba's mom

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> I totally understand (and will never complain) about the safety issue.



YOU may not complain about the safety issue, but there ARE people out there who will and some get outright angry.  Some people don't understand it's a safety thing set by the manufacturer and not Universal. 



aubriee said:


> Will they let a kid that's too short even go through the queue?  It seems like there'd be a chance that some family might try to go ahead and sneak a kid on.  I know they'll probably have someone measuring both before the queue and at the ride, but still.  At WDW kids that are too short are not even allowed in line.  Parents have to do the parent swap thing beforehand.





mom2aidanNpiper said:


> I have never been to IOA so maybe they do the measuring at the end before getting on the ride itself?



Yes...short looking kids are measured before boarding...at the end of the queue.  My son was once measured while he was standing in line (he was NEXT) for DD.  Our coaster was pulling up into the station, and the TM had the measuring stick handy.  At Hulk, what they measure you with is actually a line on a plaque attached to the wall...so there is no mis-measuring.  So, you'd HAVE to go thru the queue to be measured.  IF there is someone measuring at the entrance, just say "they aren't riding.  We are doing child swap" and there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Jmaff, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Jmaff said:
			
		

> Just go to mugglenet.com and it's the first story. A new piece of concept art has risen (in case some missed it):



.


----------



## MadeToLove

NBC will air "Making of Wizarding World of Harry Potter" on Sunday, June 6th, a sneak peak of Potterland and all its new attractions.

I suspect they'll be filming a lot of it during the Grand Opening, which I still believe is going to be sometime during the week prior to Memorial Day.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

MadeToLove said:


> NBC will air "Making of Wizarding World of Harry Potter" on Sunday, June 6th, a sneak peak of Potterland and all its new attractions.
> 
> I suspect they'll be filming a lot of it during the Grand Opening, which I still believe is going to be sometime during the week prior to Memorial Day.



That's awesome! We'll actually be at Universal then so I'll have to Tivo it. 

But this will be me when I get back:


----------



## englishrose47

Total Universal newbie here !! How long will the new Harry Potter attraction take ?? I don't mean the line , just the actual attraction !!


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

It's not open yet.  Nobody knows.


----------



## fan of the TTA

hey.

i've got a couple of questions.. and the thread is so long it's going to take me forever to find it.

first... which IOA atractions are getting rethemed?. i heard that maybe duelling dragons was going to become a new coaster, but i can't be sure.

secondly, is this going to be a new area of IOA, a new park, or a cut off from an exesting area.

also i have heard there are shops from the books.. . which ones?

thanks


----------



## englishrose47

MonkeyDishwasher said:


> It's not open yet.  Nobody knows.




Rumors you here are crazy !!! My daughter said someone just got back and said it took ALL Day to do that one attraction, her friend went last year and said No it was quite quick !! I am standing there saying it's NOT OPEN!!!!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

fan of the TTA said:


> hey.
> 
> i've got a couple of questions.. and the thread is so long it's going to take me forever to find it.
> 
> first... which IOA atractions are getting rethemed?. i heard that maybe duelling dragons was going to become a new coaster, but i can't be sure.
> 
> secondly, is this going to be a new area of IOA, a new park, or a cut off from an exesting area.
> 
> also i have heard there are shops from the books.. . which ones?
> 
> thanks



The Flying Unicorn is becoming Flight of the Hippogriff. Dueling Dragons is becoming Dragons Challenge. Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey is a brand new E-Ticket.

It's a new island in Islands of Adventure.

Zonko's, Ollivander's, Honeydukes, Owl Post, Dervish and Banges, and Filch's Emporium of Confiscated Goods. For dining, The Three Broomsticks.


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> Total Universal newbie here !! How long will the new Harry Potter attraction take ?? I don't mean the line , just the actual attraction !!



I think someone said 4 minutes.


----------



## yaytezIOA

New picture from Universal with the Hogwarts Express in operation!
As for the rumors, whatever happens people will be disappointed.


----------



## Cogswel_Cogs

Metro West said:


> Which ride are you talking about? Flight of the Hippograff (The Flying Unicorn) is 36" and Dragon Challenge (Dueling Dragons) is 54". The new ride...which is not open...is 48"...are you talking about that one?


 
I was talking about the Flying Dragons. Nearly put me in the hospital.
My Daughter(who is a coaster fanatic) was crying and I was reaching over trying to calm her down, when the ride ended. And let me tell you it ends fast. I thought that was 48 and was kinda shocked.


----------



## bumbershoot

bubba's mom said:


> While 48" seems high (I was also thinking along the 40"), maybe they are thinking it's the 'older' kids (=taller) that are more "into" HP and the books/movies/stories.
> 
> Unless your kid is kinda short, maybe they don't think many younger kids are "into" HP?



They would have lost their minds if they thought that.

While I never *thought* I would let DS get into the stories/movies until he was Hogwarts age (we actually had that convo while I was pregnant), ultimately, when a kid is growing up in a household where those stories are being read, movies are being purchased, there are some lines that end up being crossed.

Therefore, our 5.5 year old has seen the first two HP movies, and feels VERY strongly that he IS Harry Potter (and I'm Hermione and DH is Ron), despite the fact that he has bright red hair (and hubby has black hair! lol).  

I just found out this evening that this ride is 48", and I am actually thinking hard about waiting to book Universal until closer to our trip, to see if he'll hit that height.  He's about 46" now, and I just don't think he'll make it...and I don't know how we would all feel if this coolest-sounding ride is off limits on this trip.

I'm trying to show myself all the other rides in the park that he will like, and we would never delay a *Disney* trip just b/c of height stuff, but I'm really bummed about Universal making a ride for 48" that sounds *so* cool...

As for Hippogriff...DS hasn't even seen that movie or been read that book yet (we do have SOME guidelines, LOL) and had NO idea what it is until this evening when I was reading about the rides and he asked me to read about the rides.

Anyway, the books were just coming out right before DH and I met; we courted and got engaged and planned our wedding while the first two movies were coming out...DS arrived as Azkaban was released in theaters...it's hard to have a movie series coming out like that and NOT have the kids be aware of it!  (hence DS's mad adoration for Jack Sparrow as well)  They have lost their minds if they don't think the place will be packed with 5 year olds dreaming of Hogwarts in 6 years....


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

bumbershoot said:


> They have lost their minds if they don't think the place will be packed with 5 year olds dreaming of Hogwarts in 6 years....



As I've stated before, my DD5 is obsessed with HP. She understands the movies and story lines better than her 9 year old brother. Her actual b-day is next week (5 yr) and she has requested a wand, a robe and a stuffed buckbeak and owl. She calls herself  "er-my-knee".

Because I haven't hyped up the ride, I think we'll be ok- but she wants in the castle- which I believe from what I've read we can go through the queue. But I really hope she doesn't get too upset when she realizes there is also a  ride in there that she can't go on. And there is no way she will make the height by June. 

As a typical girl though she can't wait to go shopping! I figure I can bribe her with new HP merchandise and she'll forget about it quick!

The taller height restriction will just mean we have to come back in a couple years!


----------



## Claire-Bear

For those who haven't seen: http://insiderrewards.warnerbros.com/docs/wizardingschool.pdf

Some clips from it:

"Howler featured in the Owl Post shop front window whose ranting can be heard by guests as they pass by; The Monster Book of Monsters in Dervish and Banges that will snarl and growl at anyone who tries to get too close, and the Hogs Head which can be seen puffing his jowls at visitors who visit the Hogs Head pub."

"Wandkeeper, who will guide them through an enchanting experience to find their very own wand. First the Wandkeeper will ask the guest a few special questions and then select the first wand for them to try. Just like Harry, the guest will be prompted by the Wandkeeper to give the wand a wave, and a series of magical mishaps will occur until the right fit is found"


----------



## Howellsy

bumbershoot said:


> They have lost their minds if they don't think the place will be packed with 5 year olds dreaming of Hogwarts in 6 years....



I can understand that you're a little annoyed at the height limit, but for every 5 or 6 year old there will 10 insane HP fans who are my age (19) or older. Those who grew up with the books coming out, before there was talk of a film and before anyone really knew what it was, are now in their late teens and 20s. I was kind of expecting this height restriction to be honest.


----------



## SmallWorld71

My sympathy to those with kids who are too short. I, too, was a little surprised by the 48". I had been expecting more like 44". DS14, DS11 and I are the huge Harry Potter fans. But, it is all but impossible to keep the excitement from the little ones. DD7 is too young for much of it, IMO, but is familiar with the first book/ movie and is definitely a Hermione want to be. She's over 48", but I know that many of her friends are not. Hopefully, there will be a way for those in the 5-7 age range who are too short to ride to visit inside the castle and still enjoy themselves.


----------



## Tinks1984

We're heading there on May 6th through 22nd and I understand we're more than likely just going to miss out on the opening. But, does anyone know if Dueling Dragons will re-open before the main part? I adore this coaster, as it was the 1st one I ever rode and I'd love to know if I'll be able to ride it all over again!


----------



## abbie13_15

Universal seems to have more information now on thier website than before. http://www.universalorlando.com/Amu...q.aspx?ComponentId=13170&SourcePageId=13128#6 has some pretty good pictures.


----------



## Tiffany

The info about the Howler and the wand shop is very cool.  Can't wait for our June trip.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

I've been reading through the posts and  comments about the 48" height restriction for the Forbidden Journey and my thought is, this ride is going to be similar to the Revenge of the Mummy.  If you look at the height restrictions for HRRR (51"), DD (54"). Spider man (40"), the Simpsons (40"), the only other ride that has a 48" height restriction is Revenge of the Mummy.


----------



## damo

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I've been reading through the posts and  comments about the 48" height restriction for the Forbidden Journey and my thought is, this ride is going to be similar to the Revenge of the Mummy.  If you look at the height restrictions for HRRR (51"), DD (54"). Superman (40"), the Simpsons (40"), the only other ride that has a 48" height restriction is Revenge of the Mummy.



Similar in intensity.


----------



## donaldfan1

i am there from 12th till 24th of may , i got in touch with universal about the opening and its still up in the air yet though you can book the hotel special from 28th of may


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

damo said:


> Similar in intensity.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Superman (40"),


Superman? 

I believe you mean Spider-Man . And I can assure you, the name mixup is very common.



bumbershoot said:


> I'm trying to show myself all the other rides in the park that he will like, and we would never delay a *Disney* trip just b/c of height stuff, but I'm really bummed about Universal making a ride for 48" that sounds *so* cool...


Universal did not create the height requirement. It was Established by the Ride Manufacturer for Safety.


----------



## poohsneighbour

To be honest I am not surprised the height limit for the ride is 48" - I was concerned it might be higher!  Most kids get to that height around 7 years old so the vast majority of visitors can ride it and it needs to attract the older 'Harry Potter' audience too.  Too many mild rides would suggest the area is more for young kids which I don't believe is the intention. After all the books are set in secondary school (11+) and the later films have a 12A rating so are not really suitable for children that young! I agree the younger ones should be allowed to walk through the ride queue to get a feel for the castle but am not at all disappointed at the limit.  Last time we visited my youngest got quite upset at the number of rides he couldn't experience due to his height but he has to learn that restrictions are there for his safety and was soon distracted with a toy dragon!!


----------



## KimRaye

Even adults can be harmed, permanently hurt, by rides that MEET the requirements.  HEED the warnings!  My brother is a, thankfully living, altho permanetly scarred adult, after a ride - NOT AT DISNEY or UNIVERSAL tho.  Respect the requirements.


----------



## damo

Some new pictures here:

http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2010/03/new-islands-of-adventures-update.html


----------



## BuckeyeGuy28

im glad the height requirement is 48...

that means that the restraints are probably over-the-shoulder or an individual lap bar.  Rides like that might go upside-down once or twice (and  do nothing too fancy) and throw you around a good amount without bruising you like HRRR.  Its like a mix between Spidey and Hulk, which I think is the perfect combination for a new ride--its not one extreme of intensity, its right in the middle.

Also, I remember going to Cedar Point when DS was 6 and he was just over 48" and could do about every ride and had a blast--i think any kid who is old enough to be into the HP books and understand the movies well enough to appreciate a ride after them will get onto the ride just fine


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

BuckeyeGuy28 said:


> Also, I remember going to Cedar Point when DS was 6 and he was just over 48" and could do about every ride and had a blast--i think any kid who is old enough to be into the HP books and understand the movies well enough to appreciate a ride after them will get onto the ride just fine



I don't care that the height is what is is due to safety concerns- esp cause I have a DD5 that is under the height by a couple inches so we have zero chance of getting on it. However the statement that any kid old enough to be into the HP books and understand the movies will get on isn't true. My DD loves the HP series more than anything right now.

Also, my DS9 (who is on the smaller side) is only 48" even. And that depends on what shoes he's wearing! lol. If I only had him even I would still be worried about getting on the ride if he wasn't standing up tall. Luckily he could care less about rides


----------



## snowbunny

BuckeyeGuy28 said:


> the restraints are probably over-the-shoulder or an individual lap bar. Rides like that might go upside-down once or twice (and do nothing too fancy) and throw you around a good amount


 
I will be really upset if that statement describes the Forbidden Journey


----------



## U2_rocks!

My DDs are very petite - I doubt even my almost 9 yo will get to 48 inches in time! But the 48 inches tells me that I will love the ride, because it will have enough of a thrill to be exciting! I'm disappointed (for their sake) that my DDs are so petite - I'm not really disappointed in the type of ride it's going to be, necessitating such a height restriction. I just really hope that they WILL be able to come into the queue with us, and then take a "chicken" exit.


----------



## Minnie

snowbunny said:


> I will be really upset if that statement describes the Forbidden Journey



Me too  I don't do upside down rides..... really hope this is a ride that everyone can enjoy. We've never been to IOA as we do not due coasters or high intensity rides. If we go I guess it would be for the theming and shops if this is true... bummer


----------



## lildamo

Minnie said:


> Me too  I don't do upside down rides..... really hope this is a ride that everyone can enjoy. We've never been to IOA as we do not due coasters or high intensity rides. If we go I guess it would be for the theming and shops if this is true... bummer



There's been no rumour or reason to believe that the ride will go upside down.  It may shake you around a little (but so does Cat in the Hat, and rather violently IMO! ), and there may be some dips and whatnot, but unless Universal is keeping a very large secret, it is not a roller coaster and won't be near as intense as The Hulk! 

That being said, it's not going to be a kiddie ride either


----------



## IndianaSPEED

If you look into the rides technology (Robocoaster) you'll find out that the arms can twist upside down quite easily and quickly. It wouldn't surprise me if this ride does go "up-side" down due to the technology behind it. Even though, it doesn't have to but then I think it wouldn't be very close to as exciting.


----------



## lildamo

IndianaSPEED said:


> If you look into the rides technology (Robocoaster) you'll find out that the arms can twist upside down quite easily and quickly. It wouldn't surprise me if this ride does go "up-side" down due to the technology behind it. Even though, it doesn't have to but then I think it wouldn't be very close to as exciting.



Personally, I'd *love* if it did, but I'd be very surprised! 
I'm anticipating (as PPs have said) Mummy-level intensities with a 48" height requirement instead of 54" as it is on Hulk/DD.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I sure hope it doesn't go upside down because I can't handle that and I really want to ride this...


----------



## Claire-Bear

People are thinking there may be upside down aspects just because that's what KUKA robotic arms are capable of (see Sum of all Thrills at Epcot), although they may make the ride do that.


----------



## mark2311

snowbunny said:


> I will be really upset if that statement describes the Forbidden Journey





lildamo said:


> There's been no rumour or reason to believe that the ride will go upside down.



Think of this on a track and that'll be pretty close to what to expect

YouTube


----------



## Claire-Bear

mark2311 said:


> Think of this on a track and that'll be pretty close to what to expect
> 
> YouTube



Hehe I don't think it'll be as bad as that one as it would make you miss scenery etc  I can only picture it potentially putting people upside down if its some kind of avoidance move during the ride, although it may not as apparently you may be on enchanted benches.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> Here are some highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the rest are here: http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c389/Felipe89/WWoHP 03-06-2010/?start=all
> 
> Ok, I'm gonna go read the pages I've missed... Be back in a bit


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> I believe the part circled in red points to the greenhouse being enclosed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see 3 of them in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wouldn't be surprised if the opening in the pic below remain open for ventilation:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> new pictures from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PLEASE, GO TO OTPN FOR MANY OTHER PICTURES.*
> 
> By the way, DD sign is no more, and the JP arch (the small one near the greenhouse) IS GONE too.


----------



## diskids2

Is there a map of the WWoHP somewhere?  It just dawned on me that it would be nice if I knew where I was going


----------



## bubba's mom

mark2311 said:


> Think of this on a track and that'll be pretty close to what to expect
> 
> YouTube



That would great....You _could_ really feel like you are 'flying on a broom' on one of those things 

also...thanks for the pix Don


----------



## Claire-Bear

diskids2 said:


> Is there a map of the WWoHP somewhere?  It just dawned on me that it would be nice if I knew where I was going



Closest things we have so far are :

The general IOA updated map (although doesn't show exact building for WWOHP) here: http://www.universalorlandovacations.com/pdf/2010_UNI_brochure.PDF

Concept map of WWOHP itself here: http://www.stitchkingdom.com/wp-con...pt_art/image_475_wizarding_world_map_high.jpg


----------



## DisneyGerry

http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/


----------



## diskids2

Thanks!  We have never even been to IOA so it is hard for me to visualize everything...it looks like the only entrance will be through Hogsmead?


----------



## bubba's mom

Unless they close the entrance between Hogsmeade & JP, then I would guess so.  

Can't see why you couldn't continue along the regular path thru Hogsmeade to JP tho?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of slvrsurfer, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				slvrsurfer said:
			
		

> SO Its NOT a greenhouse, its a buffet restaurant with character meet and greets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Lesley Mahler

Cogswel_Cogs said:


> I was talking about the Flying Dragons. Nearly put me in the hospital.
> My Daughter(who is a coaster fanatic) was crying and I was reaching over trying to calm her down, when the ride ended. And let me tell you it ends fast. I thought that was 48 and was kinda shocked.



Can someone please direct me where you are finding all of this information on the rides and descriptions, I can't find a thing!!!
TIA


----------



## yaytezIOA

New photo update here.
I will be very surprised if they have more than one entrance to Potter, though stranger things have happened.


----------



## Purseval

Took a look at it today, they still have a lot to do in order to make even their late May openng.


----------



## damo

Lesley Mahler said:


> Can someone please direct me where you are finding all of this information on the rides and descriptions, I can't find a thing!!!
> TIA



www.universalorlando.com/harrypotter


----------



## tttessa

Of course we will have to go through Hogsmead to HP "land" - that's where the shops are!  So even if the little ones can barely ride anything at all, they will still get their pocket money off them.  It hasn't been built just for us to enjoy - but for "them" to make a profit.... and if you have to go through/past shops selling brightly coloured, whizzing, banging, scented stuff, they make more....

Tessa


----------



## Claire-Bear

If you come through the Jurassic Park way and want to get to Forbidden Journey or Flight of the Hip. it looks like you can bypass going through Hogsmeade since that's on the southern section of WWOHP.


----------



## Don Pacho

From Screamscape
http://screamscape.com




> 2010 - *The Wizarding World of Harry Potter *- (3/9/10) New pictures taken around IOA have been posted to Behind the Thrills this week, where it looks like the former Dueling Dragons tracks are being repainted slightly different shades as part of their transformation into Dragons Challenge. Meanwhile theyre working on Hulk now too it seems.
> 
> .





.


----------



## Claire-Bear

I was a bit skeptical when Behind The Thrills thought the blue track looked brighter as I just can't see them repainting the blue track blue again. The dragons they're based on are red and brown. Wouldn't really fit with them if one was purposely repainted blue . Not saying they chose the best combo since there's a green HP dragon that would've gone better with the red one, but they're advertising it as Hungarian Horntail and Chinese Fireball so should stick to their respective colours.

Someone on OU posted a photo which looks like the tracks have been sanded ready for a repaint, which is great


----------



## ChrisFL

Claire-Bear said:


> I was a bit skeptical when Behind The Thrills thought the blue track looked brighter as I just can't see them repainting the blue track blue again. The dragons they're based on are red and brown. Wouldn't really fit with them if one was purposely repainted blue . Not saying they chose the best combo since there's a green HP dragon that would've gone better with the red one, but they're advertising it as Hungarian Horntail and Chinese Fireball so should stick to their respective colours.
> 
> Someone on OU posted a photo which looks like the tracks have been sanded ready for a repaint, which is great



I really don't want to see blue and red tracks again it just doesn't fit with the rest of the land. It fit fine with the Lost Continent because it was much more colorful, but Harry Potter is much darker, and less colorful (not that its a bad thing)


----------



## eddiemcgarrigle

Does IOA have a history of soft openings?  I will be in Orlando until May 22nd and my wife is somewhat disappointed that she'll miss seeing the Wizarding World.

So, what do you think the chance is of a soft opening?


----------



## Metro West

eddiemcgarrigle said:


> Does IOA have a history of soft openings?  I will be in Orlando until May 22nd and my wife is somewhat disappointed that she'll miss seeing the Wizarding World.
> 
> So, what do you think the chance is of a soft opening?


 There's always a chance but remember...soft openings happen at various times w/o notice and could be open five minutes or five hours. You definately don't want to plan around a soft opening. I think there's a good chance but again...nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

ok I hope this doesn't sound dumb, but what is a soft opening??


----------



## Metro West

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> ok I hope this doesn't sound dumb, but what is a soft opening??


 It's like a dress rehearsal where the rides are opened in test mode and park guests who are lucky enough to be there at the time can try out the attraction. Everything is in test mode so there is no schedule for testing.


----------



## Clifton

Either way it's the same ride(s), just everyone wants to check out the Pott-Head theming inside the DD castle. I mean DD's theme has that scarish and awesome enough theme, especially the "Ice" room with the hanging knights.

I'll see it to believe it when it comes to HP's theming being "darker". Now Forbidden Journey I can see that, not DD (DC).


----------



## ready4mouse

I saw that the Dis has the link to the Grad Bash night at US and they are still advertising WWHOP will be available to them...  any thoughts on that?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Screamscape
http://screamscape.com



> 2010 - *The Wizarding World of Harry Potter *- (3/10/10) All new pictures taken of the Wizarding World can be found this week over at *Worthington Photo* and *Orlando Rocks*. The first link is something a little different from your typical construction update. These are a little more on the artsy side, playing with focus effects, shadows and lighting and one really nice one showing off the sun gleaming through one of Hogwarts spires.
> 
> 
> .






.


----------



## themilesfamily

mark2311 said:


> Think of this on a track and that'll be pretty close to what to expect
> 
> YouTube



Yuck.  That looks awful.  Just watching it makes me sick to my stomach!


----------



## damo

themilesfamily said:


> Yuck.  That looks awful.  Just watching it makes me sick to my stomach!



It isn't going to be anywhere that severe.  We have to remember that we will be interacting with our surroundings and not just flipping around.  If something moves towards you, you will move back, etc. The purpose of the arm is not to make you sick but to give you the feeling of appropriate response.

There would be no point in spending kabazillions of dollars on scenery if you are not going to see any of it.

There's no way I would ride that kuka arm at Legoland.


----------



## Claire-Bear

That legoland one will be very different. That ride is specifically desgiend to throw you around. There's no scenery to it.
In FJ, the point of the Kuka is to help immerse you in the scenery. Odds are likely we won't go upside down at all, just have some quick movements.

Just to quote a post from Wizarding World forum:
"I had a conversation with someone from media services this week, although they are not giving much away and advise to keep checking the web site, she did say that they hope to have something open at some point over the Easter period"


----------



## RoadTripFanatic

I'm sure someone has posted this in the 90 pages but could someone tell me what they are saying is the grand opening date? Thanks!


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

There isn't one yet.  Simply "Spring 2010"


----------



## cieslack

Any number of different theories, but the Harry Potter vacation packages start on May 28, so that seems to be a probable date that it will be open.  Many believe a soft opening before that date is likely.  Nothing has been confirmed by Universal yet.


----------



## RoadTripFanatic

Thank you.


----------



## renda460

ready4mouse said:


> I saw that the Dis has the link to the Grad Bash night at US and they are still advertising WWHOP will be available to them...  any thoughts on that?



I'm surprised more people aren't talking about this.  Is this an indicator that it will be open by April 23?  Or will the Grad nights be a soft opening?  They are advertising right on the Grad Nights attractions page that Harry Potter is one of the attractions.  Of course, there is a disclaimer that rides can change, but at this point they have to know if it will be open at that time or not so I cant imagine they would advertise it if it wouldn't be open.

http://www.universalorlando.com/Eve....html&expID=13-11203&contentID=13-11258&seq=2


----------



## melly

MonkeyDishwasher said:


> There isn't one yet.  Simply "Spring 2010"


after the RRnR debacle they will shy away from setting a date


----------



## rpbert1

Did they not advertise the RRR on the Grad Bash last year, and we all know what happened to it.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of v!olaplayer, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				v!olaplayer said:
			
		

> Hehe, I guess I was kind of quick. :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the rocks though. The color's look unnatural. But you get the idea. :]
> And I kind of got carried away with the snow. _But it's just so much fun to draw it!_ :'D


 



.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Screamscape
http://www.screamscape.com





> 2010 - *The Wizarding World of Harry Potter *- (3/13/10) Ive heard that the
> Sorting Hat may be part of the queue for Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey. While this could end up being an animatronic, Ive also heard rumors that it could be playey by a live actor much like the talking Fountain. Meanwhile if your curious to see just what the ride cars may look like, check out these drawings discovered at IAAPA a couple of years ago at the Kuka display.
> 
> .


















.​


----------



## pixeegrl

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of Screamscape
> http://www.screamscape.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​


SQUEAL!!!! Awesome!


----------



## jade1

ChrisFL said:


> I'm hoping they'll repaint the DD tracks to fit the land a bit more closely....the red and blue clash too much now IMO.



Agree, the fading alone looks bad-may as well pick a new color.


----------



## jade1

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of Screamscape
> http://www.screamscape.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​



This is exactly what I thought Soarin was going to be. Maybe not quite so extreme of possible movements (which is better yet IMO) but kind of like in a hang glider moving from screen to screen. This looks incredible.


----------



## Nicole786

I'm glad they're including the Sorting Hat.  I talked about this a while ago how it would be a huge oversight if they left it out.  It's a great marketing strategy, I know if I was sorted into any of the houses, I would be leaving WWoHP with bags and bags of house gear!!

Also about the Grad Bash, my brother is part of it, and I posted a while ago how he told me they were telling them at school that they would be opening WWoHP (minus the attractions) for the graduates.


----------



## damo

Lots of brand new pics here...

http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2010/03/welcome-to-otpns-largest-ioa-update-yes.html

Those buildings that were just shells last week are almost complete.


----------



## xxxxvickyxxxx

I hope the Sorting Hat is a live actor like Donkey is in the Studios he was really funny so I hope its similar for SH. Cant wait!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of avadakedavra, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				avadakedavra said:
			
		

> First couple are repetitive. I think he was just painting, honestly. But it was interesting to see something being done I understood! Other than that, my photos are similar to the others posted earlier, but closer shots of the plants and megaphone/speakers than the others. I will try to get the video up tomorrow after I've checked to see if what I could hear in person is audible in the videos.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Samuele, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Samuele said:
			
		

> Here you are some of the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many other at *ORLANDO THEME PARKS NEWS*.


----------



## yaytezIOA

They were doing work and testing the Express all day yesterday. In fact there are pictures of it steaming and video as well.(click here)
Plus lights are on inside Three Broomsticks and there is something mysterious sitting next to the track on the roof of Hagrids Hut. Too small to be a train, but it definitely has wings.


----------



## lildamo

yaytezIOA said:


> They were doing work and testing the Express all day yesterday. In fact there are pictures of it steaming and video as well.(click here)
> Plus lights are on inside Three Broomsticks and there is something mysterious sitting next to the track on the roof of Hagrids Hut. Too small to be a train, but it definitely has wings.



C'monnnn animatronic hippogriff!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## yaytezIOA

lildamo said:


> C'monnnn animatronic hippogriff!! *fingers crossed*



Its too small for that...unless...it was laying on its side and its just buckled down to the roof for now. Hmmmmm. I'm betting you're right.


----------



## Tink&SquirtsMom

I haven't seen this mentioned yet... sorry if it was. Ellen is going to be taping her show at Universal on March 28 and 29 (to air April 1 & 2). In conjunction with the trip she is also asking to hear from viewers who are big Harry Potter fans. Since in the past she has had exclusive premieres for Potter movies, etc and appears to be a big Potter fan herself,  I'm thinking she might be showing some sneak peeks into Harry Potter land on her show.


----------



## Metro West

Tink&SquirtsMom said:


> I haven't seen this mentioned yet... sorry if it was. Ellen is going to be taping her show at Universal on March 28 and 29 (to air April 1 & 2). In conjunction with the trip she is also asking to hear from viewers who are big Harry Potter fans. Since in the past she has had exclusive premieres for Potter movies, etc and appears to be a big Potter fan herself,  I'm thinking she might be showing some sneak peeks into Harry Potter land on her show.


 That's very possible. Make sure to tune in those days to find out.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Tink&SquirtsMom said:


> I haven't seen this mentioned yet... sorry if it was. Ellen is going to be taping her show at Universal on March 28 and 29 (to air April 1 & 2). In conjunction with the trip she is also asking to hear from viewers who are big Harry Potter fans. Since in the past she has had exclusive premieres for Potter movies, etc and appears to be a big Potter fan herself,  I'm thinking she might be showing some sneak peeks into Harry Potter land on her show.


That all depends on how things progress. If she's able to do a sneak peek, that would be incredible! If not, d'oh.


----------



## damo

I have heard that Ellen is going to do some segments on the new area but not on the new ride.


----------



## Dznefreek

> Originally Posted by Disneyhead
> I believe the part circled in red points to the greenhouse being enclosed.


I believe that will be an in-line drop for a gutter system . . . .


----------



## damo

Dznefreek said:


> I believe that will be an in-line drop for a gutter system . . . .



Me too.  I don't think the greenhouse is going to get any more enclosed.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of harrypotterwatcher, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				harrypotterwatcher said:
			
		

> am i right in thinking that it is the sorting hat in the glass cabinet?
> 
> EDIT: compared to this pic i'd say so


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of King_K., Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				King_K. said:
			
		

> Another one of my "Same old, same old" photo updates. Some photo's are artsy and some have a bit of glare. Bear with me here.
> 
> 
> [Edit] Sorry it took a bit to upload, but my uploader kept messing up on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## FINFAN

the details are sweet....really looking forward to seeing this June ( keeping fingers crossed)


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Screamscape
http://screamscape.com



> 2010 - *The Wizarding World of Harry Potter *- (3/15/10) According to Universals website, Dueling Dragons is slated to only remain closed through to March 18th, so look for it to open on Friday morning if all goes well. Like before, Im guessing they wont be using the castle queue until they are ready to launch the entire Wizarding World experience. No word on if the new dragon skins will be on the trains or not.  You can see a photo update of the latest construction around the rest of the Wizaring World at *Behind the Thrills* this week. Included are pictures and a video showing off the Hogwarts Express with the smoke effect working. Another construction update around IOA can also be seen at *Orlando Parks News*.
> 
> 
> .





.


----------



## atricks

We were out at the park today and saw "Flying Hippogriff" and Dragons doing test runs.  Neither are open, but it appears they could be (At least Dragons) this Friday.

Here's a picture we grabbed of Hippogriff:






We watched "Dueling Dragons/Challenge" go by a few times, they haven't changed anything on the trains or the tracks.


----------



## Nicole786

Just saw this video online inside WWoHP
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/35871336#35871336


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Screamscape
http://screamscape.com



> 2010 - *The Wizarding World of Harry Potter *- (3/16/10) Sources tell me that while the dragon skin pieces on Dueling Dragons may have been repainted, they should return to action on the ride, looking pretty much as it was before.  They tell me not to expect to see new skins or new colors on the dragons as it slowly becomes Dragons Challenge.
> 
> .






.


----------



## universalfan

You may want to take this with a grain (or a shaker) of salt, but someone on OrlandoUnited just posted that the WWOHP is scheduled to begin soft openings on April 9. Again, I cannot attest to the veracity of this statement. However, the poster in question does appear to have an inside track. Go check it out at www.orlandounited.com.


----------



## damo

universalfan said:


> You may want to take this with a grain (or a shaker) of salt, but someone on OrlandoUnited just posted that the WWOHP is scheduled to begin soft openings on April 9. Again, I cannot attest to the veracity of this statement. However, the poster in question does appear to have an inside track. Go check it out at www.orlandounited.com.



Yes, he does seem to be on track so far.  However, we don't know for sure, so don't go booking vacations around this date!  (minor flailing is allowed if you are already going to be down at that time!!! )


----------



## jog58

damo said:


> Yes, he does seem to be on track so far.  However, we don't know for sure, so don't go booking vacations around this date!  *(minor flailing is allowed if you are already going to be down at that time!!! *)









too much?


----------



## justprettynpink

It probably will be the April 9th since I am checking out on the 8th.....

Always a day late and a dollar short.....ugh...lol


----------



## damo

jog58 said:


> too much?



Nope.  I'd say that's appropriate!


----------



## Poohbeck

universalfan said:


> You may want to take this with a grain (or a shaker) of salt, but someone on OrlandoUnited just posted that the WWOHP is scheduled to begin soft openings on April 9. Again, I cannot attest to the veracity of this statement. However, the poster in question does appear to have an inside track. Go check it out at www.orlandounited.com.



Holding my breath and doing a silent happy dance.


----------



## jog58

damo said:


> Nope.  I'd say that's appropriate!



sweet, I will continue doing so quietly in the corner.


----------



## heatherbabydoll1

I hope it might even open a little earlier. I am coming into the area from Kentucky on April 2 to spend Easter with family and we thought it might be fun if it opened just so we could go to get a wand, choclate frogs, and taste butter bear and pumkin juice! The rides we don't even care if they are up just to see it and walk the streets would be awsome! We are planning on leaveing out on the 8th but I will stay the 9th if it opens up then.

I was also thinking that it would be so neat if there is a sorting hat to tell everyone what house they would go into!


----------



## MODisneyfan

heatherbabydoll1 said:


> I hope it might even open a little earlier. I am coming into the area from Kentucky on April 2 to spend Easter with family and we thought it might be fun if it opened just so we could go to get a wand, choclate frogs, and taste butter bear and pumkin juice! The rides we don't even care if they are up just to see it and walk the streets would be awsome! We are planning on leaveing out on the 8th but I will stay the 9th if it opens up then.
> 
> I was also thinking that it would be so neat if there is a sorting hat to tell everyone what house they would go into!



That would be awsome. I can't wait to see this. I was going to Cali in Novemeber but I just convinced my family to go to FL again to see this.. I can't wait!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Nicole786 said:


> Just saw this video online inside WWoHP
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/35871336#35871336


----------



## joemo

Sorry I'm sure this has been asked but I can't see it....

We will be staying at PB 15th - 19th April. Will Duelling Dragons be open? This is my favourite ride and DS (aged 10) has promised he will go on as he didn't make the height requirement last time.

We will be devasted if its closed. Well actually DS might not be.....


----------



## oliver200137724

joemo said:


> Sorry I'm sure this has been asked but I can't see it....
> 
> We will be staying at PB 15th - 19th April. Will Duelling Dragons be open? This is my favourite ride and DS (aged 10) has promised he will go on as he didn't make the height requirement last time.
> 
> We will be devasted if its closed. Well actually DS might not be.....



Universal's Website states that it will be closed until March 18th.. so it should reopen March 19th.  So, hopefully it will be open when u are there.


----------



## ready4mouse

universalfan said:


> You may want to take this with a grain (or a shaker) of salt, but someone on OrlandoUnited just posted that the WWOHP is scheduled to begin soft openings on April 9. Again, I cannot attest to the veracity of this statement. However, the poster in question does appear to have an inside track. Go check it out at www.orlandounited.com.




That would be FANTASTIC!!!!  I'm not even telling my kids it's a possibility (we'll be there at the end of April...) but I'm holding my breath!  I think the timing makes sense- the Easter crowds will be gone so they'll have a "reasonable" crowd to open it with...

I'm also hoping that this won't bring in the big crowds during the week- I think they'll be waiting until after May 28th...At least that's what I hope for my sake!


----------



## joemo

oliver200137724 said:


> Universal's Website states that it will be closed until March 18th.. so it should reopen March 19th.  So, hopefully it will be open when u are there.



Thanks v much. Well I'm glad - not sure how the other family members will react!


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

There's a Frog Choir that will perform five times day, Holt said, adding, This is very top secret, so you're the first one's to hear about it.

quote from florida newspaper 

http://www.theledger.com/article/20100218/NEWS/100219745?p=3&tc=pg


----------



## PegIra

I have really been saying I thought they would have it open to some degree in time for the Easter crowd.  Sure hope I am right.  We will be there 2 weeks after Easter, so am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## DecaturDad

universalfan said:


> You may want to take this with a grain (or a shaker) of salt, but someone on OrlandoUnited just posted that the WWOHP is scheduled to begin soft openings on April 9. Again, I cannot attest to the veracity of this statement. However, the poster in question does appear to have an inside track. Go check it out at www.orlandounited.com.




Of course.  We check out on the 9th.  I was debating what time to strat driving back to Atlanta.  It may be a late drive....


----------



## damo

Some stuff going on there today.  Looks like costumed employees are preparing for an influx of executives.

New gates have gone up.

http://twitpic.com/photos/DisFreakBrent


----------



## MadeToLove

damo said:


> Some stuff going on there today.  Looks like costumed employees are preparing for an influx of executives.
> 
> New gates have gone up.



That looks promising.

I've suspected that those tents behind the Three Broomsticks were more than likely temporary, and set up for press or for an outdoor cocktail thing.

Since the back part of Hogsmead and the Hogwarts gate areas are not ready to open, I suspect that DD/DC will be entering from the front of Hogsmead this weekend.  It makes sense.  The front has been ready for a couple of weeks now.  It's paved and painted and all the details are in place.  You could tell from the NBC video that at the very least, the window fronts of Honeydukes and Zonkos are ready, (although I'm not sure they are ready to open on the inside.  Take it from someone who knows, there is a lot of HP merchandise out there, and some of the manufacturers are faster at getting the stuff out than others).

Also, the new/future entrance to DD/DC is from a courtyard behind the train station.  I think some of you are going to get very close to a certain train this weekend thru the Easter break , (before they have to close DD/DC back down to finish the refit, because I don't think the final plan was to have those tracks red and blue, seems like an old mock up had them looking more golden, can't remember for sure).

So, I expect to see lots of pictures of Wizards and Witches waiting to board the Hogwarts express this weekend!!!!!  


On a different note:  SPOILERS!!!!!

Ok, so I am a self proclaimed Slytherin and rather sneaky and unethical at times.  So, when this person I know, who has something to do with Potterland, (and that's all I'll give away for their protection ), was having a private conversation about Forbidden Journey, I of course eavesdropped in on it.  (Really, they should know better than to talk about these things in earshot of a die hard HP geek and Slytherin to boot ).

This person was talking about the pre viz they had seen of the new ride,(which lots of people have seen, Universal, so stop trying to figure out who it was! )  I overheard that we will NOT be going upside down, but we will feel as though we are flying at a 90 degree angle..... while trying to avoid being eaten!   Also, at least once, we will link up to a large screen which will make us feel as though we are right there in the middle of the action during a Quidditch match!!!!!   There was more, but I better keep that to myself until I know it's not going to give away anyone's identity.


----------



## damo

I don't think the tents are temporary.  They were in the models art.  I think they will be needed for extra seating just like at Enchanted Oak.


----------



## honeybee8200

The tents are permanent as there are now tables and chairs there. Just some extra seating for the Three Broomsticks. 

Is anyone else having issues with OU coming up? It figures, the day the execs are there and I can't get on!


----------



## damo

honeybee8200 said:


> The tents are permanent as there are now tables and chairs there. Just some extra seating for the Three Broomsticks.
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with OU coming up? It figures, the day the execs are there and I can't get on!




I can't get OU to load either.


edited: now I can!


----------



## ms_flo

damo said:


> New gates have gone up.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/photos/DisFreakBrent


I don't understand.  Can you elaborate?

And what is OU?


damo said:


> I can't get OU to load either.



Sorry I don't have time to figure it out myself.  DD & I are working on packing her suitcase as we speak!
Thanks!


----------



## damo

ms_flo said:


> I don't understand.  Can you elaborate?
> 
> And what is OU?
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have time to figure it out myself.  DD & I are working on packing her suitcase as we speak!
> Thanks!



There are new gates between the new Hogsmeade area and the old Lost Continent as you can see in the twitpics posted.

OU is Orlando United.  It is the board with all the info.  www.orlandounited.com


----------



## ms_flo

damo said:


> There are new gates between the new Hogsmeade area and the old Lost Continent as you can see in the twitpics posted.
> 
> OU is Orlando United.  It is the board with all the info.  www.orlandounited.com



You mean there are other boards besides the DISboards?! 


I'm still confused about the gates.  Sorry.  Are you talking about the "Gates & hogs set" picture?  I'm not sure what I'm looking at there.  Unfortunately the Hogsmeade/Lost Continent reference doesn't help me.  (Is there a dunce cap smiley?)  It's been over 10 years since we were at US/IoA, so... 

Am I right to assume that the "Om" & "No baracade!" pictures are of the same spot in the park?  ...I'm thinking the outer wall in the "Om" picture was a temporary wall that was taken down while you were there, and you took "before" & "after" pictures.  And I'm assuming that the walls in the "Chefs", "Security..." & "Kilts..." pictures are also temporary...

Thanks for your time.  Your pics are creating a great deal of excitement at my house!
...even if we're not completely sure just exactly what it is that we're looking at!!


----------



## damo

ms_flo said:


> You mean there are other boards besides the DISboards?!
> 
> 
> I'm still confused about the gates.  Sorry.  Are you talking about the "Gates & hogs set" picture?  I'm not sure what I'm looking at there.  Unfortunately the Hogsmeade/Lost Continent reference doesn't help me.  (Is there a dunce cap smiley?)  It's been over 10 years since we were at US/IoA, so...
> 
> Am I right to assume that the "Om" & "No baracade!" pictures are of the same spot in the park?  ...I'm thinking the outer wall in the "Om" picture was a temporary wall that was taken down while you were there, and you took "before" & "after" pictures.  And I'm assuming that the walls in the "Chefs", "Security..." & "Kilts..." pictures are also temporary...
> 
> Thanks for your time.  Your pics are creating a great deal of excitement at my house!
> ...even if we're not completely sure just exactly what it is that we're looking at!!



Those aren't my pictures (just someone on twitter) so I'll just try my best to describe what I see.  However, if you go here  http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php?9-The-Wizarding-World-Of-Harry-Potter/page610 

you will see similar pictures but just larger and in much better definition and description.  I recommend looking in detail through that very long thread.  You will soon be very familiar with the area.

There used to be a rough wall up at the entrance to Hogsmeade.  It has been replaced today by a new wall with a nice new gate.  It looks like it is made to open and close for soft openings but will come down completely when the area opens.

The costumes you see are the new outfits for the employees who will be working in that area.


----------



## ms_flo

damo said:


> Those aren't my pictures (just someone on twitter) so I'll just try my best to describe what I see.


That's very kind of you.  



damo said:


> if you go here  http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php?9-The-Wizarding-World-Of-Harry-Potter/page610


   OH MY GOODNESS!!! I could stay up ALL night looking through that!!
The recent stuff is very exciting.  Thanks for the link!


damo said:


> There used to be a rough wall up at the entrance to Hogsmeade.  It has been replaced today by a new wall with a nice new gate.


So both of the twitter pictures are of the new wall & gate, not before & after shots?



damo said:


> The costumes you see are the new outfits for the employees who will be working in that area.


Just the fact that there are workers showing up in their new outfits makes me hopeful!  Just getting to walk through & look at the staging would tickle me pink!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Howellsy

MadeToLove said:


> On a different note:  SPOILERS!!!!!
> 
> Ok, so I am a self proclaimed Slytherin and rather sneaky and unethical at times.  So, when this person I know, who has something to do with Potterland, (and that's all I'll give away for their protection ), was having a private conversation about Forbidden Journey, I of course eavesdropped in on it.  (Really, they should know better than to talk about these things in earshot of a die hard HP geek and Slytherin to boot ).
> 
> This person was talking about the pre viz they had seen of the new ride,(which lots of people have seen, Universal, so stop trying to figure out who it was! )  I overheard that we will NOT be going upside down, but we will feel as though we are flying at a 90 degree angle..... while trying to avoid being eaten!   Also, at least once, we will link up to a large screen which will make us feel as though we are right there in the middle of the action during a Quidditch match!!!!!   There was more, but I better keep that to myself until I know it's not going to give away anyone's identity.



That sounds SOO amazing!! Thanks for the underhanded eavesdropping  I really wish I could go this year now


----------



## atricks

We went for a walkaround last night right before close and overheard a few mentions of Warner Brothers Executives and JK Rowling herself were going to show up an hour or so after the park closed yesterday.   For a big walk-through and one more big chance for JK to comment and suggest anything else.  Actor rehearsals are starting to bleed into the area itself too.  It's getting really close.

They had effects going (including an owl we could see going in and out of one of the building towers) and an event setting up on the lower half of the Jurassic Park discovery center and outside it overlooking the lagoon.  A new temporary gate has been put at the entrance to Hogsmeade from Lost Continent.

  It seems Dueling Dragons will reopen during the peak of spring break, and may close down again briefly just after Easter to finally change to the Challenge, but that could get altered.


----------



## RedSox68

I love these boards.  I can't believe y'all have 95+ pages for a park that isn't even open yet 

Lots of terrific pictures, comments and speculation and I've enjoyed trying to catch up.  

We too are very excited about this park.  We're not going until next year though, but will most definitely look forward to everyone's reports.  Good luck to those going on opening day!  Hope you get to see some famous faces!


----------



## Claire-Bear

Vid link that's been posted on OU: http://www.clickorlando.com/video/22872873/index.html

So glad to see that Hipp ride is operational and that FJ has a wait time board now!!


----------



## tttessa

RedSox68 said:


> I love these boards.  I can't believe y'all have 95+ pages for a park that isn't even open yet
> 
> Lots of terrific pictures, comments and speculation and I've enjoyed trying to catch up.
> 
> We too are very excited about this park.  We're not going until next year though, but will most definitely look forward to everyone's reports.  Good luck to those going on opening day!  Hope you get to see some famous faces!



you remember the "Itsnatazoo" with Animal Kingdom -  I'm starting to feel that way with the WWoHP - "Itsnatapark" its "only" an additional island of IOA.

 OK it's a significant addition for those who are nuts about HP, but hey ho - it's 3 rides - only one of which can be ridden by little ones and a few shops and restaurants with a load of theming and (probably) animatronics in between...  Attractions to include "your" wand picking you -mmm great marketing strategy....., possibly  the sorting hat - how to get folks to buy stuff from all the houses ... especially red/gold scarves in Florida at the height of summer

Don't get me wrong - I'm excited and am a big fan of HP, BUT people keep hyping this up as if it's a whole new holiday destination, and I'm sure it will lead to disappointment....

Tessa


----------



## Thumper_Man

Anyone else notice that all the buildings in Hogsmeade have snow on the roofs, but Hogwarts doesn't.  How does that happen? 

Thanks everyone for all the great updates.  Now I'm really getting excited.  October isn't coming fast enough.


----------



## damo

tttessa said:


> you remember the "Itsnatazoo" with Animal Kingdom -  I'm starting to feel that way with the WWoHP - "Itsnatapark" its "only" an additional island of IOA.
> 
> OK it's a significant addition for those who are nuts about HP, but hey ho - it's 3 rides - only one of which can be ridden by little ones and a few shops and restaurants with a load of theming and (probably) animatronics in between...  Attractions to include "your" wand picking you -mmm great marketing strategy....., possibly  the sorting hat - how to get folks to buy stuff from all the houses ... especially red/gold scarves in Florida at the height of summer
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm excited and am a big fan of HP, BUT people keep hyping this up as if it's a whole new holiday destination, and I'm sure it will lead to disappointment....
> 
> Tessa



It sounds like a lot of websites are throwing out a bunch of misinformation.  I read one the other day that said the Flying Hippogriff lets you soar above Hogwarts and that you can ride the train to Hogsmeade.

Mugglenet itself has put a bunch of info out there that isn't true.  That is one huge downside to the internet.  Anyone can put out there whatever they want.  There is no way Universal can control this misinformation.


----------



## Metro West

With the opening of WWoHP right around the corner, I imagine rumours are going to run rampant all over the internet quoting "official" sources as to what you can expect. I doubt 99.999% of this information will be true so take what you read with a grain of salt.


----------



## Claire-Bear

damo said:


> I read one the other day that said the Flying Hippogriff lets you soar above Hogwarts and that you can ride the train to Hogsmeade.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, and that was from a News broadcast! Bad really


----------



## bubba's mom

imo, if you are a "Potterhead", you won't be disappointed.  

That said, we are NOT Potterheads, but did watch our niece's Potter movies just so we could appreciate what Universal is building.  I'm not going in with any heightened expectations...therefore, I can't be dissappointed.

Universal hasn't disappointed us yet...they do things VERY good


----------



## armstrong80

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150158751370570&ref=mf


----------



## oliver200137724

Ok, I was just checking my facebook account and i had signed up as a fan on the UO fan club and it had this video on its comments.  The video is saying that March 25 is when they are going to release the date for the openning.  

So, my question would be why if they are going to open in May, would they announce so early.... could they be openning sooner?  Any thoughs? 

Im leaving on the 28th, three day's after the announcement keeping my fingers crossed



http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=10150158751370570&ref=nf


----------



## Rags

Woo Hoo!! Can't wait to find out when the grand opening is!!!


----------



## Natasha&Matt

So exciting!! roll on next thursday!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

oliver200137724 said:


> Ok, I was just checking my facebook account and i had signed up as a fan on the UO fan club and it had this video on its comments.  The video is saying that March 25 is when they are going to release the date for the openning.
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=10150158751370570&ref=nf



finally!!!


----------



## Don Pacho

Cortesy of samuraiblue, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				samuraiblue said:
			
		

> Couple photos to add to the Wizarding World Discussion... my friends and I were in the park yesterday and did some recon...
> 
> And sorry... Some of these have bushes in the way, because... well, I had to take them through the bushes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hogwarts sign coming from Jurassic Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone passing by in costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrance to HP&tFJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippogriff Cycling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippogriff Track, With a new Forbidden Journey Wait Time Sign out front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the Wait Time Sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporting Needs shop from entrance from Jurassic Park


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> OK so here are some more, some of which are just cropped versions of the ones I posted earlier
> 
> So these appear to be lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Broomstick tables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musical instraments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the stack of cauldrons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the hogs:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> So I was out at the park today and took a few shots.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

> Alright I have a couple more pictures to share with you guys. First pics of the lot are a couple of misc ones from this afternoon.
> 
> ENJOY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^THIS WILL BE PART OF AN EXTENDED QUE^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Wraps off the heads and a FJ wait time sign!!!
> 
> That's all I have for now I hope you all enjoyed these. THANK YOU


----------



## yaytezIOA

Holy beans. Such great pics. 
And yeah, rumors are running rampant from Coke not being sold in the area to a special ceremony revealing the world every morning. 
Plus over 100 pics, and the video teaser here.


----------



## melly

tttessa said:


> you remember the "Itsnatazoo" with Animal Kingdom -  I'm starting to feel that way with the WWoHP - "Itsnatapark" its "only" an additional island of IOA.
> 
> OK it's a significant addition for those who are nuts about HP, but hey ho - it's 3 rides - only one of which can be ridden by little ones and a few shops and restaurants with a load of theming and (probably) animatronics in between...  Attractions to include "your" wand picking you -mmm great marketing strategy....., possibly  the sorting hat - how to get folks to buy stuff from all the houses ... especially red/gold scarves in Florida at the height of summer
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm excited and am a big fan of HP, BUT people keep hyping this up as if it's a whole new holiday destination, and I'm sure it will lead to disappointment....
> 
> Tessa



amazing. 

When I wrote the same I get my posts deleted, accused of starting trouble, jumped upon by a clique of people and warned by the mods.


----------



## rie'smom

Thanks for sharing the pictures! Talk about over the top fabulous!!!!


----------



## nefer

tttessa said:


> ... especially red/gold scarves in Florida at the height of summer



Not everyone visiting Potterland goes home to a hot environment. Can someone say great White North?



tttessa said:


> BUT people keep hyping this up as if it's a whole new holiday destination, and I'm sure it will lead to disappointment....



Not if one does one's research. My bro, sis and I grew up reading HP and we're thrilled to drop our money buying up Honeydukes and getting an expensive piece of wood... Okay that last part sounded a bit wrong but you know what I mean!


----------



## rie'smom

nefer said:


> Not everyone visiting Potterland goes home to a hot environment. Can someone say great White North?
> 
> 
> 
> Not if one does one's research. My bro, sis and I grew up reading HP and we're thrilled to drop our money buying up Honeydukes and getting an expensive piece of wood... Okay that last part sounded a bit wrong but you know what I mean!


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

I know it's already been posted as new threads, but for those who only really check when their CP tells them there's something new on this thread.....

THE OPENING DATE WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOOOOOOON!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Dr. Raymond Holmes, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Dr. Raymond Holmes said:
			
		

> More to come later


----------



## tttessa

nefer said:


> Not everyone visiting Potterland goes home to a hot environment. Can someone say great White North?
> 
> 
> 
> Not if one does one's research. My bro, sis and I grew up reading HP and we're thrilled to drop our money buying up Honeydukes and getting an expensive piece of wood... Okay that last part sounded a bit wrong but you know what I mean!



 

I know what you mean - we are from the UK and need a scarf all winter, but I wouldn't really be thinking of them on hols in Florida.... 

Your bit about doing your research really is the key though - when we said we were going to friends - they were on about the Universal HP PARK, where you get to "fly on a broomstick" and go through the forbidden forest on a hippogryph  etc.... don't know where the info comes from, but lots of people do think it is a whole new park and it has tons of rides...  Obviously, using the DIS, Dibb, TGM and others, I do my research and won't be disappointed by it at all. But the "general public" might be.


----------



## Latel

According to Visit Orlando Universal will be releasing the opening dates on March 25th.


----------



## mindyd

Latel said:


> According to Visit Orlando Universal will be releasing the opening dates on March 25th.




I really hope so, we are leaving on the 26th for Disney and was planning on one day at Sea World if this does open we might do Universal instead.


----------



## Disneyhappy

OMG!!! Being able to visit the first half of this year was out of the question for us so I wasn't even following the progress of HP - I would have mademe even more depressed.  We had a rough winter for serious health reasons and we couldn't even think about a US vacation but DS is on the mend and I received an unexpected bonus from work. So we are heading to US this summer!  After reading most of this thread and looking at the pictures, it is evident the theming will be unmatched to anything in any other themepark! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Nicole786

Those latest pics are awesome!!! My subscription to AttractionsMagazine on youtube got me to find this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6PEamjmjBU&feature=sub

It's behind the scenes of the cast of HP shooting scenes for the ride, it's quick but so awesome!


----------



## Thumper_Man

Nicole786 said:


> Those latest pics are awesome!!! My subscription to AttractionsMagazine on youtube got me to find this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6PEamjmjBU&feature=sub
> 
> It's behind the scenes of the cast of HP shooting scenes for the ride, it's quick but so awesome!



I got goosebumps watching this.  Can't wait.


----------



## swwake

Thumper_Man said:


> I got goosebumps watching this.  Can't wait.


That is so funny.  There was a Facebook link to that video yesterday and I was watching it with my husband last night and showed him the goosebumps on my arms.  He was laughing at me!


----------



## Tinks1984

News on Announcements

Link for the news today that the announcements are due to be made next Thursday...I think we're going to miss opening by one week  Oh well, must plan another trip for in a couple of years


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to get on here much lately and I've basically given up on trying to follow every page of this thread but I'll still post pics when I have them...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> OK, here are some more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am tired of messing with them so I am going to uplaod all 111 of them to a gallery and you guys can check them out there.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> I am going to put these up 10 at a time. Here is the first batch. First one to find the pumpkins buys me a pumpkin juice. Be honest 'cause I know your gonna look for them now.


----------



## donaldduck352

*The way it looks they came along way in A short time...*


----------



## FINFAN




----------



## IndianaSPEED

Might be a really bone-head question but here goes.

What is the significance of the big "white" building right next to the castles? Will it be hosting the new Harry Potter ride? If so, then wow! <That's a big building for it.

I don't think its part of the Jurassic Park ride but I could be mistaken.


----------



## ChrisFL

IndianaSPEED said:


> Might be a really bone-head question but here goes.
> 
> What is the significance of the big "white" building right next to the castles? Will it be hosting the new Harry Potter ride? If so, then wow! <That's a big building for it.
> 
> I don't think its part of the Jurassic Park ride but I could be mistaken.



Yes, it is THE building for Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey and it is HUGE!!!


----------



## Metro West

IndianaSPEED said:


> Might be a really bone-head question but here goes.
> 
> What is the significance of the big "white" building right next to the castles? Will it be hosting the new Harry Potter ride? If so, then wow! <That's a big building for it.
> 
> I don't think its part of the Jurassic Park ride but I could be mistaken.


 That's the show building which houses the actual ride and you're right...it's HUGE!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Wally, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Wally said:
			
		

> Hi guys! Do you remember when we were worried for hiding all those kitchen artifacts of the 3 broomsticks? Look ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And do you remember when we were concerned that the building was visible through the arch of the castle? Look ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have painted the building to look like part of the castle.
> 
> I definitely think they will somehow hide the remains of the building behind FOTH. There is time left to do it yet. In only 2 weeks they almost finished everything. Do you remember how quickly ended Hogsmade? There is still a month only to hide the building. Maybe some plants, maybe some fencing, combined with paint ... I think they really will do something, I just think we should be more patient and not expect that everything is 100% finished by now, because if so ... It should be open!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of icandrawem2, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				icandrawem2 said:
			
		

> Chocolate Frog in the window!
> 
> 
> Also, the name of the plant store is Dogweed and Deathcap.  Just thought Id share!


----------



## czycropper

Can't wait for the big announcement , we're leaving for our trip to the Galapagos that day but hopefully, we'll catch it at the airport on the laptop


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Dr. Raymond Holmes, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Dr. Raymond Holmes said:
			
		

> So guy my GF and I were in the park today and she got some pics of the castle with the lights on. She was trying to post them herself but it is not allowing her account here to do so. All credit goes to Nancy (HHN_dollfie here).
> 
> Before the pics would like to add that there was once again another event and there was the "Hogwarts Choir" performing as well as something about the Tri- Wizard tournament....I had heard the tri-wizard speech before but never the choir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note realized in images we took the other day not only do we have a pic from Honeydukes but next door to it is Zonko's wasn't sure if you guys caught that. (I am not as big of a fan as Nancy is)


----------



## Starchat

Omg that's amazing! I LOVE Harry Potter. This looks like a dream come true for many!


----------



## damo

There is going to be a Frog Choir (as someone mentioned upthread)

At the recent bigwig party, it looks like they were demonstrating this.  If you look carefully where I have circled, you can see the wire that goes from the large rock to the back of the demostrators (and presumably into the frog animatronics they are holding on the cushion)


----------



## yaytezIOA

They had another big wig party last night, this time it looked like a retirement part for Tom Williams...though didnt know he was retiring. Anyway, all the train effects were working, and they had the castle lit up all nice and purdy. 
Some detailed pics here.
Heard that the Frog choir was in full effect last night, but couldnt hear or get any of it on film. It's just getting cooler and cooler with all the stuff that keeps popping up.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of kitfisto92, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				kitfisto92 said:
			
		

> Hot off the Press:
> 
> http://www.brianorndorf.com/2010/03/wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-construction-update-32210.html
> 
> Of interest...
> 
> Nice "full" view of Hogsmeade entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me hungry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Hog's Head sign to the left. I don't recall seeing this before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed the garbage cans are (or at least this one is) on wheels. Seems like they must be temporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot of Hogwarts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen this part of the castle so "close-up"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full shot of FJ entrance [lol i just noticed that damn tree is blocking our view of the test seats!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greenhouse queue is looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- Update ---
> 
> Here's the archway brightened up... not too much inside, just gets me more excited to see what else is in there!!


----------



## bjakmom

WOW!  It looks soooo AWESOME at night!!!  We are getting so excited - re-watching the movies will be a big part of our summer fun this year, building up to our end-of-summer trip! Thanks for all the updates, everyone!!


----------



## damo

I don't know why people say those garbage cans are on wheels.  They are on feet similar to a cauldron.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> I don't know why people say those garbage cans are on wheels.  They are on feet similar to a cauldron.



I didn't think they looked like wheels either.  

They look like little peg-legs.


----------



## ellenmiele

it all looks pretty close to ready....


----------



## Poly-Anna

I can't believe the difference in pictures in say just the past month.  They have accomplished so much!  I cannot wait til our trip May 26 - 31!  So psyched to stay at PBH again, our favorite hotel.  Can't wait to see HP! Come on May!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> There is what looks like a tank of sorts behind a ladder there... weird... Also, I was really hoping it was more than just a storage area, but it seems that it will be just that. I guess they do need a storage area on that side for merchandise and food/consumables that will be sold on carts on that side of the WWoHP. Maybe one day they will remodel it and create another shop there... Maybe one day well see Madam Puddifoot's Tea Shop?  It is actually a place in Hogsmeade and since we have a restaurant and a pub... why not a tea shop/coffee house? In my opinion they will need another food venue. The Three Broomsticks and Hogs Head Pub are not enough for the constant huge crowds that will fill up the WWoHP. As much as I understand that there are plenty of other restaurants around IoA, I'm sure people will specifically want to have food from the novel WWoHP land! I know I will!
> 
> 
> 
> Please God and Universal listen to dreamcat!! Passholder preview PLEASEEEE!!! I am already infuriated that people are getting to have special VIP events there and I can't see it yet!!
> 
> PS: I forgot to make another mention that in person it is obvious that they have indeed re-painted fire dragons track to a dark red/maroon. We never saw them do it, so it is possible and we can hope that once they close it again for the final transformation, ice will be re-painted too to a relevant color for the Horntail dragon... I, too, loved the orange seen on the commercial.
> 
> Oh! and also, the part of the queue I saw was just like before (a cavernous hallway) but sans skeletons, and the lights on the walls were these square, oriental lantern looking lights with simple metal frames and frosted (Plexi)glass.
> 
> Anyways, here are some of the few pics I took Saturday night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH! And if you have a quarter to spare, you HAVE to try looking at Hogwarts through this telescope thingy! (In Port of Entry? right between Marvel and Seuss)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of others pics (same stuff, different angles) are here: http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c389/Felipe89/WWoHP 03-20-2010/?start=all
> 
> --- Update ---
> 
> PS: Time for ^this^ post is 1:19 am ...


----------



## sammielynn

I can't wait until tomorrow to see when the big day is.  I just know we are going to miss it by a day or two.  We will be there May 15 - 22.


----------



## damo

sammielynn said:


> I can't wait until tomorrow to see when the big day is.  I just know we are going to miss it by a day or two.  We will be there May 15 - 22.



They tell us on Thursday, not tomorrow.  (please don't hit me!)


I think that you will probably have soft openings when you are there.


----------



## Pikester

I'm keeping a very close eye on this thread. Can't wait until Thursday!


----------



## donaldduck352

Pikester said:


> I'm keeping a very close eye on this thread. Can't wait until Thursday!



*Among all of us!!!!*


----------



## TraceyL

It is Thursday tomorrow


----------



## PegIra

Still praying for an Easter opening, so when we get there 2 weeks later, it will definitely be open.


----------



## Moon Child

Wow! The latest pics are incredible! 
Thx for sharing


----------



## tink1957

Is it Thursday yet?  The suspense is killing me 

We've had reservations at HRH since January in anticipation of WWOHP opening.  Keeping my fingers & toes crossed for an opening on or before our trip May 19- 24, though from all indications it will probably be May 28.

Hang in there everyone, the wait is almost over.


----------



## Jason71

Rode Dragons yesterday for the first time since the refurb.  Even with construction walls lining most of the queue, it's pretty amazing walking in the shadow of Hogsmeade.  Really looks like they nailed it--my only concern right now is capacity issues.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

July can't get here fast enough!!  Did the Today show do it's little sneak peek yet?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

hmmm 26 1/2 hours to go!! Roll on!!


----------



## damo

Not sure if this has been posted before.  It is a new picture from the media site and its heading is    *Room of Requirement - Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey*.






I suspect this is something we will encounter in the ride!

Here is the link to the page if anyone wants the hi def picture.   http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/images.php?item=52


----------



## FINFAN

damo said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before.  It is a new picture from the media site and its heading is    *Room of Requirement - Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect this is something we will encounter in the ride!



this just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## PAL_1

We'll be there this weekend. Oh, it looks ready to go. Not holding out much hope though. At the very least, we're thrilled that Dueling Dragons is open.


----------



## rie'smom

damo said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before.  It is a new picture from the media site and its heading is    *Room of Requirement - Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect this is something we will encounter in the ride!



Is this going to be a thrill ride? Is there a comparison to any other rides? Sorry, I did a search but it didn't provide an answer.


----------



## damo

rie'smom said:


> Is this going to be a thrill ride? Is there a comparison to any other rides? Sorry, I did a search but it didn't provide an answer.



We think it will be similar in intensity to the Mummy but no one is quite sure.


----------



## damo

If you click on this link  http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/images.php?item=52   and then click on caption, it says this,

*Room of Requirement - Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey 
On Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey – the marquee attraction of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter – guests will journey through iconic locations straight from the films, such as the Room of Requirement. This amazingly detailed scene is where guests board the groundbreaking ride and are drawn into the excitement and chaos of Harry’s life. The Wizarding World of Harry Potter – the only place in the world where the stories of Harry Potter will come to life – grand opens on June 18. 
*


----------



## atricks

damo said:


> If you click on this link  http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/images.php?item=52   and then click on caption, it says this,
> 
> *Room of Requirement - Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey
> On Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey – the marquee attraction of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter – guests will journey through iconic locations straight from the films, such as the Room of Requirement. This amazingly detailed scene is where guests board the groundbreaking ride and are drawn into the excitement and chaos of Harry’s life. The Wizarding World of Harry Potter – the only place in the world where the stories of Harry Potter will come to life – grand opens on June 18.
> *



Just checked it again, it's gone.  Looks like another accidental (day) early leak.  The big news leaked there is that date, June 18th.  2 days before the official end of spring on the 21st / summer solstice.


----------



## Hedy

rie'smom said:


> Is this going to be a thrill ride? Is there a comparison to any other rides? Sorry, I did a search but it didn't provide an answer.



Word on the street (from what I've surmised) that it's most likely going to be a thrill ride with a free-moving arm on the car.  Comparisons have also been made to "The Sum of all Thrills" at Epcot.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

damo said:


> The Wizarding World of Harry Potter  the only place in the world where the stories of Harry Potter will come to life  grand opens on June 18.
> [/b]



No way!  So we have a date?  I wonder what that means for the HP packages booked starting May 28, or am I misinterpreting this?    I wonder if the atttractions will be open regular hours but the "Grand Opening" celebration will be June 18?


----------



## rie'smom

Hedy said:


> Word on the street (from what I've surmised) that it's most likely going to be a thrill ride with a free-moving arm on the car.  Comparisons have also been made to "The Sum of all Thrills" at Epcot.



Thank-you!


----------



## damo

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> No way!  So we have a date?  I wonder what that means for the HP packages booked starting May 28, or am I misinterpreting this?    I wonder if the atttractions will be open regular hours but the "Grand Opening" celebration will be June 18?



Well, that's what was posted on the media site.  Interestingly, that page is not posted anymore.    hmmmm


I would think that you are correct in your interpretation.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

damo said:


> Well, that's what was posted on the media site.  Interestingly, that page is not posted anymore.    hmmmm



Very interesting!  Twenty four more hours and we will know for sure.


----------



## atricks

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> Very interesting!  Twenty four more hours and we will know for sure.



It's a pretty safe bet it's correct.  They've released things accidentally early on that site before and pulled it.  

  That's cutting it close for Spring 2010, two days later and the solstice/official start of summer hits.


----------



## rie'smom

damo said:


> We think it will be similar in intensity to the Mummy but no one is quite sure.



 I want to ride it but no way if it will be that intense. Guess I'll have to wait for a youtube video to see.


----------



## damo

atricks said:


> It's a pretty safe bet it's correct.  They've released things accidentally early on that site before and pulled it.
> 
> That's cutting it close for Spring 2010, two days later and the solstice/official start of summer hits.



I think it will be open before that but the Grand Opening Celebration will be June 18.


----------



## Dawnee

damo said:


> I think it will be open before that but the Grand Opening will be June 18.



I hope so as we'll be there on June 7th and 8th!!  Would HATE to miss it by 10 days!


----------



## scasta86

Why would they start offering Vacation Packages starting on May 28th?? I booked mine for June 2-6 and I will be very disapointed if it is not open by then. Anyone else have this predicament? Depending on what they announce tomorrow I might have to change my travel dates... But in the meantime, I'm just very confused.


----------



## damo

scasta86 said:


> Why would they start offering Vacation Packages starting on May 28th?? I booked mine for June 2-6 and I will be very disapointed if it is not open by then. Anyone else have this predicament? Depending on what they announce tomorrow I might have to change my travel dates... But in the meantime, I'm just very confused.



There is a huge difference between Grand Opening and the ride being open.  The Grand Opening is a ceremony that is held with celebrities.  It happens quite a while after the ride is open.

Don't worry about it.  You will be fine.  The Simpsons ride was in soft openings for weeks before the grand opening ceremony...so was the Mummy.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

scasta86 said:


> Why would they start offering Vacation Packages starting on May 28th?? I booked mine for June 2-6 and I will be very disapointed if it is not open by then. Anyone else have this predicament? Depending on what they announce tomorrow I might have to change my travel dates... But in the meantime, I'm just very confused.





damo said:


> There is a huge difference between Grand Opening and the ride being open.  The Grand Opening is a ceremony that is held with celebrities.  It happens quite a while after the ride is open.
> 
> Don't worry about it.  You will be fine.  The Simpsons ride was in soft openings for weeks before the grand opening ceremony...so was the Mummy.



As Damo said, don't worry.  The rides may be in "soft openings" but they most likely will be open when you're there.


----------



## johamna

i'll be in orlando may 22-29..cutting it close..hoping for soft opening !!


----------



## Corbisblue

We're gonna be going the 2nd week in May (spending a day at the park). Looks like we're going to be missing the opening by a bit  I doubt the it'll be open by the 2nd week of May. Here's for hoping!


----------



## Momw/aplan

They better be open and fully functional before the 18th because we booked the Harry Potter package for June 14-16.  We have reservations for breakfast at the Three Broomsticks on the 15th.

They will be fielding some MAJOR complaints from me if it isn't all open by then.  This is not a cheap vacation and WWOHP is the only reason we booked.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

We'll be there June 9 & 10.  Guess we'll hope it is open.  And if it isn't, I guess we'll go back next year.  We've never been to US/IOA, so it will all be new to us no matter what.


----------



## sammielynn

damo said:


> They tell us on Thursday, not tomorrow.  (please don't hit me!)
> 
> .



I thought it was today, just looked up from work and jumped over here to see the news, another day to wait!  Don't worry I won't hit you.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Momw/aplan said:


> They better be open and fully functional before the 18th because we booked the Harry Potter package for June 14-16.  We have reservations for breakfast at the Three Broomsticks on the 15th.
> 
> They will be fielding some MAJOR complaints from me if it isn't all open by then.  This is not a cheap vacation and WWOHP is the only reason we booked.


They wouldn't be offering the packages if it wasn't open ...


----------



## ADP

We are checking into PBH on June 18th!  It will be so cool to be there for the grand opening weekend!


----------



## lildamo

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> They wouldn't be offering the packages if it wasn't open ...



Exactly - Universal is smarter than to start packages for such an anticipated area if they weren't 150% sure it would be open.  The backlash would be ridiculous.


----------



## Metro West

Momw/aplan said:


> They will be fielding some MAJOR complaints from me if it isn't all open by then.  This is not a cheap vacation and WWOHP is the only reason we booked.


 This is exactly why an opening date has not been announced yet. Too many things can delay construction. Tomorrow will be interesting.



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We'll be there June 9 & 10.  Guess we'll hope it is open.  And if it isn't, I guess we'll go back next year.  We've never been to US/IOA, so it will all be new to us no matter what.


 I'm sure you will have a great time at Universal!


----------



## damo

One little tidbit...Expedition Everest was open for 2 months before their grand opening ceremony.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> They wouldn't be offering the packages if it wasn't open ...



The media site has the typical legal disclaimers to cover themselves, but you're right - Universal would get killed in the media and with the public if they are unable to deliver on the packages.

_* Editors Note:  The May 28 travel date was set to help consumers with vacation planning and does not represent the opening date for The Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal Orlando Resort.  Universal has announced that The Wizarding World of Harry Potter will open in Spring 2010.  Specific opening information will come as soon as it is available._


----------



## glocon

Do any of you die hard Universal peeps know how long before the grand opening the Simpsons and Mummy rides were open?  We are going to be at UO June 4-9th, and I am so excited to see the WWoHP.  Where did someone see that the grand opening was going to be June 18?  I guess we'll have to wait until tomorrow to know for sure.  On pins and needles!


----------



## damo

glocon said:


> Do any of you die hard Universal peeps know how long before the grand opening the Simpsons and Mummy rides were open?  We are going to be at UO June 4-9th, and I am so excited to see the WWoHP.  Where did someone see that the grand opening was going to be June 18?  I guess we'll have to wait until tomorrow to know for sure.  On pins and needles!



Mummy was a month.  Do not worry.  Simpsons was several weeks.

The Grand Opening date was posted on the Universal Media Site and then that page was quickly taken down. 

There may be several reasons for the June 18 Grand Opening ceremonies.  Many big celebrities are supposed to attend.  It needs to happen around their schedules.  There are also many contests that are going on.  There needs to be ample time for the winners to arrange transportation for the events.


----------



## scasta86

It looks like The Simpsons Ride was doing technical rehearsals about 3 weeks before the official grand opening:
http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog/2008/04/23/the-simpsons-ride-open-for-technical-rehearsals/ 
Hopefully this is a good sign for WWoHP


----------



## jessrose18

Someone on the podcast page posted that Grand Opening Date was leaked as June 18th


----------



## damo

jessrose18 said:


> Someone on the podcast page posted that Opening Date was leaked as June 18th



Grand Opening date.


----------



## lildamo

damo said:


> There may be several reasons for the June 18 Grand Opening ceremonies.  Many big celebrities are supposed to attend.  It needs to happen around their schedules.  There are also many contests that are going on.  There needs to be ample time for the winners to arrange transportation for the events.



Also, the logistics alone in planning this size of a media event need more time than any other ride opening probably in history.  There has never been anything this highly anticipated, involving this many celebrities, contests, and other details that need to be worked out.  It's not something they can pull together in a couple weeks with so many schedules involved, regardless of when the area is actually open for general operation.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We'll be there June 9 & 10.  Guess we'll hope it is open.  And if it isn't, I guess we'll go back next year.  We've never been to US/IOA, so it will all be new to us no matter what.



that's when we'll be there to! It's our 1st trip as well,we love movies and the kids love Nickelodeon,so we'll have fun regardless, but sure hoping it's open, we so love the Harry Potter movies!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

jessrose18 said:


> Someone on the podcast page posted that Grand Opening Date was leaked as June 18th



Yes, we've been talking about this for a few pages already


----------



## jessrose18

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Yes, we've been talking about this for a few pages already



Sorry, I thought I was all caught up on this thread, it moved pretty fast over my lunch break....old news


----------



## shl1108

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> No way!  So we have a date?  I wonder what that means for the HP packages booked starting May 28, or am I misinterpreting this?    I wonder if the atttractions will be open regular hours but the "Grand Opening" celebration will be June 18?




Same here. They let you book breakfast in Harry Potter land for the "Harry Potter Package" starting 5/28. I can not believe they will have the opening after they are advertising this Harry Potter package with early entry and which includes breakfast at the Three Broomsticks starting on 5/28. You can reserve breakfast *inside* the WWHP.


----------



## damo

shl1108 said:


> Same here. They let you book breakfast in Harry Potter land for the "Harry Potter Package" starting 5/28. I can not believe they will have the opening after they are advertising this Harry Potter package with early entry and which includes breakfast at the Three Broomsticks starting on 5/28. You can reserve breakfast *inside* the WWHP.



Lots of people are confusing the opening with the Grand Opening.  The Grand Opening will be Rowling cutting the ribbon.  I think most people will want to stay clear of that media frenzy.


----------



## shl1108

damo said:


> Lots of people are confusing the opening with the Grand Opening.  The Grand Opening will be Rowling cutting the ribbon.  I think most people will want to stay clear of that media frenzy.



Sounds good to me! I would prefer to be there when its open but without all of the media and stars. It will be crazy! we are booked 6/5-6/10


----------



## Poohbeck

I was hoping it would open in May and just maybe we would be there for a soft opening in April.  But, it doesn't look that way.


----------



## Princessmom2

damo said:


> Lots of people are confusing the opening with the Grand Opening.  The Grand Opening will be Rowling cutting the ribbon.  I think most people will want to stay clear of that media frenzy.



Yes, I would prefer to not be there then too, but of course, that IS when we are there! But my 11 year old is thrilled and thinks it will be "way cool". At least we check in on the 15th, so will have a chance to go to the parks before all the media circus starts. . .


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Poohbeck said:


> I was hoping it would open in May and just maybe we would be there for a soft opening in April.  But, it doesn't look that way.



There is a possibility of that. Since it is not yet noon of 3/25/10, ALL DATES ARE SPECULATION ONLY.

Tomorrow at noon is when the Official Date will be Announced. If it is 6/18, so be it. If it is a different date, so be it.


----------



## Cyrano

ADP said:


> We are checking into PBH on June 18th!  It will be so cool to be there for the grand opening weekend!



Great timing Aaron


----------



## babydovesx2

This will be our first time going to Universal.  How do you book breakfast in Harry Potter's World and how far in advance can you book?


----------



## bobafett1988

My girlfriend and I have book our trip for May 22 through the 27th. Is there any chance that the soft opening might occur before then or should we cancel our trip plans


----------



## lildamo

bobafett1988 said:


> My girlfriend and I have book our trip for May 22 through the 27th. Is there any chance that the soft opening might occur before then or should we cancel our trip plans



Is there any chance?  Yup, there certainly is (and probably a good chance at that!).  

But none of us can tell you for sure.  The announcement tomorrow might say something about the packages starting on May 28th but it may not, so keep watching out for info and for details on when soft openings are reported to have started.  My instinct is you'll be fine then (and probably earlier than that too!), but it's up to you whether you want to take the risk or re-book for when it's "guaranteed" to be operational.


----------



## LJF

I was at a AAA office last week purchasing park tickets for our June 2-7 stay. The manager seemed more than confident that WWOHP would be open then, in fact, according to her rep, it would be open by the first week in May...tomorrow will tell. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pinkibekki

What I don't understand is that they are advertising "SPRING 2010". I always thought that SUMMER began at Memorial Day Weekend (not official 1st day of summer but start of summer vacations).
That's why I find it strange that the opening is in "Summer Season".


----------



## damo

pinkibekki said:


> What I don't understand is that they are advertising "SPRING 2010". I always thought that SUMMER began at Memorial Day Weekend (not official 1st day of summer but start of summer vacations).
> That's why I find it strange that the opening is in "Summer Season".



"official" is the key here


And who knows, it may be soft -- full opening in spring.  

There is lots of spring left.


----------



## scasta86

Check out www.leakynews.com for more information about the ride....
Simply put...
THIS.IS.GONNA.BE.AMAZING!!!


----------



## Dawnee

It's up on the Universal HP website - "Grand Opening - June 18th"


----------



## WebmasterPete

My speculation on this is as good as anyone elses, but here's my take.

They are definitely going to have to have WWOHP open by May 28th in regular operation (not soft opening).  They're selling packages starting on that date, and as people have mentioned here, there will be torch wielding villagers at the gates if its not. It would be a PR disaster of epic proportions and they're just not that irresponsible as to sell packages when they're unsure of the dates.

This years International Travel Association POW WOW is taking place in Orlando from May 15th to 19th.  The industries BIGGEST players are all going to be in Orlando for it and if anyone thinks that Universal will blow the chance to show this off to that group, they're crazy.  They will have to soft open well in advance of that date to ensure that everything is working, all the kinks are worked out and that the entire area is up and ready to go.  The last thing they want is to be embarrassed in front of the biggest travel trade group in the world.

Then again, this is Universal we're talking about and god love 'em they could screw up a two car funeral.  But I must admit that they've managed the hype and media attention around this masterfully.  So, my gut feeling is that they're on top of things with this, and have a solid plan to roll it out.  That's what I'm praying for.

It's not unusual for things to be officially open before a grand opening is done.  The grand opening is a media event - that's it.  Having it up and running for a few weeks before time will help generate the buzz necessary to draw the media attention they need.

So, my guess is that we're going to see a soft opening VERY soon - maybe even days away.  I could be wrong, but I have this feeling that they will soft open tomorrow with the official announcement.   Again, I have no concrete info to back this up, just a gut feeling.  We'll all find out soon enough.

Can't wait for noon!!!

Pete


----------



## SomeoneAwesome

mugglenet.com/erichpfjreview
Ah-MAZING


----------



## MadeToLove

Holy Moley!!!

If you guys are up and haven't seen these links yet, head here first this morning:

http://www.the-leaky-cauldron.org/2...to-open-june-18-details-about-hogwarts-emerge

http://mugglenet.com/app/news/show/3359

I'm giddy with joy.


----------



## MadeToLove

Double posting because there is some very important info here: http://www.mugglenet.com/erichpfjreview.shtml



> First, the release date. It was confirmed to us that the grand opening for the Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal Studios will take place on June 18, 2010. This information was made available to fan sites first and will be announced at some point later today (March 25th). Interestingly, the Universal Orlando Resort has been offering vacation packages beginning May 28th, 2010 which offer admission to the park and breakfast in The Three Broomsticks. Two separate sources at Universal confirm that this vacation package, which is still available from Universal Orlando's web-site and will continue to be available, is legitimate and will be honored. Those who opt to buy the vacation package and travel on May 28th will get what they've paid for. This means, technically, if you choose the package you will be among the first to visit and see the park.
> Also confirmed by a Universal representative, the notion of a "soft open" or a preliminary period of the park being open to the public before the grand opening of June 18th is sound, but no specific dates are known at this time. So there will be opportunities for guests to access the park prior to the grand opening week, particularly by way of purchasing this "early access" vacation package mentioned above.



I've highlighted those things because so many people have been asking about soft openings and whether those who bought packages that begin before the 18th will still get in.  I know there is still confusion here. But I hope that helps answer some questions.


Edited to add:  I'm sitting here reading through this particular insider report and I'm shaking!!!!!  They designed the lines for you to linger in them and soak it all it.  If you chicken out before the ride, there is a whole other hall of portraits where the founders argue with each other.  I'm going for four days and it's going to take me that long just to see everything in this one ride.  All this talk about WWoHP not being a "theme park".... Heck, the one ride itself is a full day's adventure.  I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Dollyrar

Wow, I've just read the full press release on Orlando United, and the estimated attraction length of the Forbidden Journey (including the queue) is 1 hour!! 

Not sure if that's a good or bad thing depending on repeat rides?


----------



## Metro West

MadeToLove said:


> Edited to add:  I'm sitting here reading through this particular insider report and I'm shaking!!!!!  They designed the lines for you to linger in them and soak it all it.  If you chicken out before the ride, there is a whole other hall of portraits where the founders argue with each other.  I'm going for four days and it's going to take me that long just to see everything in this one ride.  All this talk about WWoHP not being a "theme park".... Heck, the one ride itself is a full day's adventure.  I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## amacspad

Sorry if this has been asked already, having a mad morning trying to book my florida trip right now!!!!! If you are there before the Grand Opening can you still get in or is it just for people who have booked special packages? My head is in bits with prices, school time, work hols etc!!


----------



## Pikester

My local news had the Grand Opening Date running on the ticker at the bottom of the screen under National News.


----------



## Rags

amacspad said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, having a mad morning trying to book my florida trip right now!!!!! If you are there before the Grand Opening can you still get in or is it just for people who have booked special packages? My head is in bits with prices, school time, work hols etc!!



I would like opinions on this also. I booked my Memorial day trip in Jan before the HP package was offered. My documents from Universal does state early entry for IOA but now I am nervous. TIA to all who respond!


----------



## JackandSally79

Rags said:


> I would like opinions on this also. I booked my Memorial day trip in Jan before the HP package was offered. My documents from Universal does state early entry for IOA but now I am nervous. TIA to all who respond!



Update from Mugglenet



> *Universal has updated its Vacation Package page, which no longer allows purchasing the Potter vacation package as early as May 28th. The earliest available now is June 18th (the Grand Opening). If you purchased a Wizarding World vacation package, and it begins earlier than June 18th, your package will still be honored. Call Universal for more details*.


----------



## Metro West

amacspad said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, having a mad morning trying to book my florida trip right now!!!!! If you are there before the Grand Opening can you still get in or is it just for people who have booked special packages? My head is in bits with prices, school time, work hols etc!!


 My guess is...you will be able to walk around the new land and maybe ride the coasters but I doubt the Forbidden Journey will be open before 6/18. I would think Universal is saving that for the Grand Opening but who really knows? Maybe they will announce more details closer to the opening date.


----------



## Rags

JackandSally79 said:


> Update from Mugglenet





Thank you for the quick response!!!!! I am so fortunate that we can go to Universal once a year so if I have to wait until next Memorial day that will be fine! It might be less crowded!

Thanks to the Dis I bought 3 years worth of the $99 ticket before they were removed! THANKS DISERS!!!


----------



## amacspad

I really hope we can get to just have a look around, the only date we can finally come up with is the 14th, May for 14 nights, fingers crossed!!


----------



## SnowWtch

I was told by a Universal rep to not book the original May 28 package b/c I'm a passholder.  So, I just booked a regular room off-site since I was going down that weekend anyway.  Now I'm a little upset that I might not get to see the HP stuff and that's the only weekend I can get down there for quite awhile.  I hope they do some soft openings or something or people are going to be mad that weekend.


----------



## disney kid at heart

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of mantaguy, Orlando United
> http://www.orlandounited.com



Thank you so much for all the pics you have posted, they are great! Seeong this all come together thru your pictures has been awesome Thank you again


----------



## amacspad

Aaaargh, now I can only have the 1 week!!!! Booked it now, anyway, excuse to try and go back next year Staying at the Ramada Plaza Gateway in Kissimmee, 2 Adults and 1 teen, full care hire for £1194 with Cosmos! Really good deal but it was only another £250 for the extra week just have to sort the tickets out now, 14th May here we come!!!


----------



## glocon

PLEASE don't tell me that we will not be able to see the Forbidden Journey when we are there June 4- 9!!!!!  That would be devestating!!!!  Sick with worry....


----------



## lildamo

glocon said:


> PLEASE don't tell me that we will not be able to see the Forbidden Journey when we are there June 4- 9!!!!!  That would be devestating!!!!  Sick with worry....



They're going to have to at LEAST soft open it with a decent amount of time before official opening - I'd be surprised if you weren't fine, especially so close to the "grand" opening!


----------



## glocon

I wonder though- about those of us not getting the HP package....


----------



## glocon

Actually- now that I am starting to chill- I am remembering that when I made our reservations, that I was told that our room key would enable us to ride the FJ once (FOTL) per day.  So hopefully that means that the WWoHP will be open to others not reserving the HP package......right?....keeping all ten fingers crossed.....


----------



## ADP

glocon said:


> Actually- now that I am starting to chill- I am remembering that when I made our reservations, that I was told that our room key would enable us to ride the FJ once (FOTL) per day.  So hopefully that means that the WWoHP will be open to others not reserving the HP package......right?....keeping all ten fingers crossed.....


This is what I was told by the reservationist as well...Everyone with a room key would be allowed to use express access once per day for FJ.  The Dragon Challenge and FotH would be unlimited.


----------



## dizcrazee

Me too, glocon.


----------



## disneygal55

We leave Florida on June 18th and had planned to go to Universal a few days before this date. My family has been looking forward to the Harry Potter area for months. I hope that we get to see it. If people have been told that their room keys give them access to once a day for the Forbidden Journey does anyone think that FOTL tickets will offer the same thing?


----------



## damo

Nice big pictures here:   http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/images.php  New VIDEO there too.



dysneygal55: Hopefully someone will clear that up soon!


----------



## Magpie

I'm sorry if this has already been posted elsewhere (from http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/news.php):



> Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey Quick Facts
> # Storyline: As you venture through Hogwarts, you meet Harry, Ron and Hermione, who convince you to skip a planned lecture and follow them.  Upon taking their advice you travel by Floo powder, and begin your adventure as you soar over Hogwarts, narrowly escape a dragon attack, have a close encounter with the Whomping Willow, get pulled into a Quidditch match and more.
> # First-ever combination of advanced robotic ride system technology with innovative, immersive filmmaking
> # Award-winning composer John Williams oversaw the creation of the attraction's score
> # The queue includes the following Harry Potter book and film elements: Headmaster Dumbledore's office, Defence Against the Dark Arts classroom, Gryffindor common room, Room of Requirement, and the greenhouse; talking portraits including the Fat Lady and the never-before-seen four founders: Godric Gryffindor, Salazar Slytherin, Helga Hufflepuff and Rowena Ravenclaw; the Sorting Hat, the One-Eyed Witch statue and the Mirror of Erised
> # Duration of ride: The full attraction experience, including the queue, takes about an hour
> # Number of scenes in the attraction: 12
> # Characters (featuring Harry Potter film talent): Harry Potter, Ron Weasley, Hermione Granger, Albus Dumbledore, Rubeus Hagrid and Draco Malfoy
> # You may also catch a glimpse of Fred and George Weasley, Ginny Weasley and Neville Longbottom



Wow!  I can't wait!


----------



## mcbailey

All of the sites and previews look amazing.....
We are heading to Universal on June 9th for three days only.  We only get down there every few years so here is to hoping that we can see FJ.  I want to see everything!


----------



## damo

http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotternews/


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

I just read the info and I'm so excited!!  We booked our trip a month ago so we will be there in time for kinks to be worked out.  OHHH the crowds!  SO EXCITING!!!!


----------



## jaurban

Any info on height requirements/restrictions?  What about motion issues?  We are going to WDW in August with another family and thought we might take a day for this, but if the kids will not make the height, or if it is too scary (confined by a harness, or something) we might not want to mention this.  They are 10, 8 and 7 (and a baby that I am sure can't go of course...).  They are over 48" (but not 52" for at least one of them).   Looks like a motion sick inducing thing for me though (iMax gives me issues), so DH would have to take them.


----------



## damo

SnowWtch said:


> I was told by a Universal rep to not book the original May 28 package b/c I'm a passholder.  So, I just booked a regular room off-site since I was going down that weekend anyway.  Now I'm a little upset that I might not get to see the HP stuff and that's the only weekend I can get down there for quite awhile.  I hope they do some soft openings or something or people are going to be mad that weekend.



Yes, a lot of passholders will be ticked if this is the case.  I can't see them turning away their passholders over people who just bought a one time package.


----------



## Metro West

jaurban said:


> Any info on height requirements/restrictions?  What about motion issues?  We are going to WDW in August with another family and thought we might take a day for this, but if the kids will not make the height, or if it is too scary (confined by a harness, or something) we might not want to mention this.  They are 10, 8 and 7 (and a baby that I am sure can't go of course...).  They are over 48" (but not 52" for at least one of them).   Looks like a motion sick inducing thing for me though (iMax gives me issues), so DH would have to take them.


 About the only things we know about the Forbidden Journey is it's a 48" height requirement and the whole attaction will take about an hour...queue and all. Hopefully more details will be released but I think Universal is trying to keep that under wraps until opening.


----------



## jog58

are they doing an actual press conference or webcast at noon? Any one have a link to where I can listen, I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## damo

jog58 said:


> are they doing an actual press conference or webcast at noon? Any one have a link to where I can listen, I can't seem to find it anywhere.



I don't think so.  At least it hasn't been posted anywhere.


----------



## jog58

damo said:


> I don't think so.  At least it hasn't been posted anywhere.



Ok, thanks!


----------



## eddiemcgarrigle

So much for a spring opening, June is the blooming summer.  Oh well, here's hoping for a lot of soft openings throughout May.


----------



## IndianaSPEED

I still can't picture what the Forbidden Journey ride will be. A motion-robotic ride similar to Dinosaur at Animal Kingdom or will it be a roller coaster with a robotic arm swinging you up and down inside a big video dome? What darn ride technology are we talking about here!! <LOL! Any pictures or actual videos of the ride itself and not just of exaggerated descriptions?

I'm not a big Harry Potter fan but I want to know all about the actual ride and not just its themes. Any "real" details announced yet?


----------



## Magpie

IndianaSPEED said:


> I still can't picture what the Forbidden Journey ride will be. A motion-robotic ride similar to Dinosaur at Animal Kingdom or will it be a roller coaster with a robotic arm swinging you up and down inside a big video dome? What darn ride technology are we talking about here!! <LOL! Any pictures or actual videos of the ride itself and not just of exaggerated descriptions?
> 
> I'm not a big Harry Potter fan but I want to know all about the actual ride and not just its themes. Any "real" details announced yet?



This is what Universal says:



> The Innovation
> 
> This is more than just an attraction and it is unlike any theme park experience ever created.  It's a revolutionary, 360-degree theme park experience and first-ever combination of live-action, advanced robotic technology and innovative filmmaking - specially designed and developed for this brand-new adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> "We have created an entirely new way to place our guests into the heart of one of the most compelling stories of our time," said Mark Woodbury, president of Universal Creative.  "What we have done will forever change the theme park attraction experience."
> 
> 
> 
> The attraction's newly created ride system envelops guests in filmed action scenes and moves those scenes with them as they travel through the ride, allowing more time in the center of the adventure and with their favorite characters.  This fusion of robotic technology and filmed scenes has never been achieved until now.  In some cases, technology had to be invented to achieve the highest level of guest experience.   The combination of pioneering, state-of-the-art technology, innovative filmmaking and surprises around every corner make this attraction the embodiment of the Harry Potter book and film series-and the future of theme park entertainment.



More here:  http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/news.php


----------



## ChrisFL

So we know there will be a Kuka robot arm, similar to the one at Epcot right now in the new Sum of All Thrills attraction, but bigger...there will be domed screens, but those are not going to be the only thing on the ride, there will, I believe, be plenty of real scenes, including some very large things.


----------



## Thumper_Man's Wife

http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201003/1818/

The link above gives a little more detail into what the Forbidden Journey will be about. It gives the same YouTube video on the scenes the actors are filming for the ride, but talks about how this is possibly an hour long ride from start to finish as it begins when you first enter Hogwarts.


----------



## ChrisFL

Thumper_Man's Wife said:


> http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201003/1818/
> 
> The link above gives a little more detail into what the Forbidden Journey will be about. It gives the same YouTube video on the scenes the actors are filming for the ride, but talks about how this is possibly an hour long ride from start to finish as it begins when you first enter Hogwarts.



The ride isn't an hour long, the experience from entering to the end is an hour long...including walking through a massive queue which people can visit without going on the ride.


----------



## audeodream

I just got off the phone with universal after a 1/2 hour (transfer-to-department-to-department nightmare).  I had reservations for June 10th (received a pin from Universal) and was told initially that the park would not be open to the general public at that time. So after being transferred to 3 different departments I came away with the information that without purchasing a package that I would not be able to get into the park. She then told me that unless I had a package for June 18th and beyond I was not guaranteed entry;I was extremely frustrated and canceled the reservation.  I've never been to Universal before we are true Disney fans and this was a horrible introduction to Universal and I had yet to set foot on the property. I spoke with a supervisor and she told me that they were honoring the packages sold for during the May 28th ad but that no others would be allowed in until the June 18th date.  She did let me know that after June 18th everyone will be let in and that you do not have to purchase a package to do so.  I was able to breath a little easier at that time (I was dreading telling my 10ds who is a Harry Potter fanatic that we were not going) and she was able to make reservations for me at a later date honoring my original pin.


----------



## TnRobin

The main website has been updated to say Grand Opening June 18th.  no news as to non-official openings.

We can only go May 23rd - May 27th.  Before the first package offering.  Still trying to determine if we should keep our HRH hotel ressies or just give in and go to Cedar Point.


----------



## TnRobin

Hey just noticed an update to the booking a package option.  It now says.

"Vacation offer valid for travel 6/18  12/31/2010"

Looks like they have backed up the Harry Potter packages a bit.


----------



## Thumper_Man's Wife

ChrisFL said:


> The ride isn't an hour long, the experience from entering to the end is an hour long...including walking through a massive queue which people can visit without going on the ride.



Sorry, I should have been a little clearer. I didn't mean the actual ride itself, when I mentioned "ride" I meant it as a whole, including the experience going through hogwarts, etc. I apologize for any confusion.


----------



## Rash

ignore post - sorry


----------



## damo

cool video here

http://www.news4jax.com/video/22952060/index.html


----------



## swwake

Thumper_Man's Wife said:


> http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201003/1818/
> 
> The link above gives a little more detail into what the Forbidden Journey will be about. It gives the same YouTube video on the scenes the actors are filming for the ride, but talks about how this is possibly an hour long ride from start to finish as it begins when you first enter Hogwarts.


This won't affect our trip, specifically, but might affect some of yours.  Just an observation I have made regarding early park entry hours and Express at WWoHP.

When I pull up my current reservation for a single night at HRH, the details on early park admission are as follows:



> *Early Park Admission to Islands of Adventure
> 
> Traveling now  6/17/10:*
> 
> Receive Early Park admission* to Universal's Islands of Adventure. The theme park will open thirty (30) minutes early each day so you can enjoy The Amazing Adventure of Spider-man® and The Incredible Hulk Coaster® before the rest of the general public!
> 
> *Traveling 6/18  12/31/10:*
> 
> Enjoy Early Park Admission one (1) hour prior to Universals Islands of Adventure regular scheduled park opening. Offer valid 7 days a week for travel; valid at Harry Potter and the Forbidden JourneyTM, Flight of the HippogriffTM, Dragon ChallengeTM and The Cat in the HatTM.
> 
> *Requires theme park admission. Offer valid 7 days a week for travel from 1/1/10 to 12/31/10. Only valid for Universal Parks & Resorts Vacations guests who purchase a complete vacation including hotel and theme park tickets. If technical problems arise or the opening of an attraction is delayed another Universals Islands of Adventure attraction will open for Early Park Admission. Offer subject to change at anytime without notice.



Note that at the time I booked the stay, the dates were "now -5/27/10" and "5/28 -12/31/10".  So this has been changed (as they warn above, "without notice.")

As for Universal Express Ride Access, all it says is "Some attractions excluded."  Based on the information in the link above, "The queue will be part of the attraction (and so, no Universal Express access, at least initially) and begin the dungeons of the castle. "

So it looks like you won't be able to Express this ride (and maybe you wouldn't want to, since so much of the attraction appears to be in the queue).

My point is, people who might have booked a stay at one of the Universal on-site hotels without the package, may not be allowed to ride the Forbidden Journey if their stay is between 5/28 and 6/17, although they thought they could when they booked their trip.

Since Universal apparently says that they will honor the packages for the dates 5/28 and after, I would hope that they would also honor the early entry privilege for on-site guests (as originally marketed) as well.


----------



## jessrose18

Question for anybody that has booked the package for 1 night.  When I search for a one night package check in 12/6-12/7 is says my breakfast and early entry is on 12/6..we are flying in that day, is it an option to change it to 12/7....I would call ressie line but I am sure they are very busy today


----------



## Kimber767

Does anyone know yet if the ride will be accessable for people in wheelchairs?  I can get out of my chair if someone helps me transfer, but wonder if it is doable??


----------



## tttessa

eddiemcgarrigle said:


> So much for a spring opening, June is the blooming summer.  Oh well, here's hoping for a lot of soft openings throughout May.



errrrrr -no - Spring this year runs from March 20th to June 21st.  So they are just inside...

Tessa


----------



## Maves Wife

have then mentioned if there will be any annual passholder previews??


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

woohoo, just booked June 22-27 at the Hard Rock.  I was going to try to go for the grand opening, but one of the people going has a wedding on the 19-20.  Oh well, it'll still be an awesome experience.  I will be sure to do a TR and I will have loads of pictures.  

What was up with them announcing the opening at 9:30 in the morning?  I thought it was supposed to be noon.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

audeodream said:


> I just got off the phone with universal after a 1/2 hour (transfer-to-department-to-department nightmare).  I had reservations for June 10th (received a pin from Universal) and was told initially that the park would not be open to the general public at that time. So after being transferred to 3 different departments I came away with the information that without purchasing a package that I would not be able to get into the park. She then told me that unless I had a package for June 18th and beyond I was not guaranteed entry;I was extremely frustrated and canceled the reservation.  I've never been to Universal before we are true Disney fans and this was a horrible introduction to Universal and I had yet to set foot on the property. I spoke with a supervisor and she told me that they were honoring the packages sold for during the May 28th ad but that no others would be allowed in until the June 18th date.  She did let me know that after June 18th everyone will be let in and that you do not have to purchase a package to do so.  I was able to breath a little easier at that time (I was dreading telling my 10ds who is a Harry Potter fanatic that we were not going) and she was able to make reservations for me at a later date honoring my original pin.



Universal is not in the wrong here. They are simply not guaranteeing anything until June 18th. I booked earlier in good faith, you did as well. But the only date they HAVE to have WWOHP open and running is now June 18th, the first date they've confirmed as official since they announced the project.


----------



## damo

Maves Wife said:


> have then mentioned if there will be any annual passholder previews??



No.  They need to do that soon.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Do you guys think the parks will reach capacity and have to close the first few weeks of WWOHP?  Since I will be there the 22nd, I was planning on being at the gates at opening.  Does Universal ever reach capacity like WDW does during Christmas?


----------



## collcass

jessrose18 said:


> Question for anybody that has booked the package for 1 night.  When I search for a one night package check in 12/6-12/7 is says my breakfast and early entry is on 12/6..we are flying in that day, is it an option to change it to 12/7....I would call ressie line but I am sure they are very busy today



When you select and click through to finish the booking, it gives you the option to choose the date


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

I know the dueling dragons and the flight of the hippogriff are both roller coasters....and it seems as though the ride called "Harry potter and the forbidden journey" will be similar to Soarin right?

Will they have any family oriented rides that dont involve coasters or fast movements???


----------



## jessrose18

collcass said:


> When you select and click through to finish the booking, it gives you the option to choose the date



Thank you.  For the people that are staying multiple days do they get early entry every day that they are staying, or just one day?  Just curious.


----------



## lildamo

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I know the dueling dragons and the flight of the hippogriff are both roller coasters....and it seems as though the ride called "Harry potter and the forbidden journey" will be similar to Soarin right?
> 
> Will they have any family oriented rides that dont involve coasters or fast movements???



At this time, these are the only three rides in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter area.  Flight of the Hippogriff is a family coaster, similar in idea to the Barnstormer (but a much better coaster!).  

Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey is only like Soarin' in that there are probably large projection screens at some point.  It is a thrill ride where your car (on a robotic arm) will be jerked around and will definitely involve fast movements.  

That being said, you will be able to walk through the castle and not ride Forbidden Journey (which looks to be an attraction in itself and amazing!), and explore all of Hogsmeade.


----------



## shl1108

We too, did NOT buy the package. But are staying on site for 5 nights in the first week of June. I did look at the package multiple times going back and forth thinking about the $100 for the breakfast in WWHP for 5 of us. 
I can not imagine they would let the small number of "package holders" into the WWHP and not onsite guests for those who booked the dates between 5/28-6/17. That is just crazy.
I really hope fire and ice coasters that are now in WWHP are open when we are there.


----------



## Melissa612

Do you just have to pay the Islands of Adventure admission fee or is there an additional fee for the Harry Potter Park?  I've heard conflicting info from people who don't have any sources to back that up!


----------



## Metro West

Melissa612 said:


> Do you just have to pay the Islands of Adventure admission fee or is there an additional fee for the Harry Potter Park?  I've heard conflicting info from people who don't have any sources to back that up!


 There is no additional fee...WWoHP is part of IoA.


----------



## swwake

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I know the dueling dragons and the flight of the hippogriff are both roller coasters....and it seems as though the ride called "Harry potter and the forbidden journey" will be similar to Soarin right?
> 
> Will they have any family oriented rides that dont involve coasters or fast movements???


lildamo gave you the answers as to the rides.  But you should also be aware that there are expected to be many smaller "attractions" and events in Hogsmeade, such as Olivander's wand selection.  I think there will be plenty to see and do in the whole area for families of all ages.


----------



## shl1108

Just talked to an agent at Universal. She said that if you booked onsite hotel or have the Harry Potter package, you will have full access into WWHP for the dates 5/28-6/17.
So confusing...


----------



## damo

shl1108 said:


> Just talked to an agent at Universal. She said that if you booked onsite hotel or have the Harry Potter package, you will have full access into WWHP for the dates 5/28-6/17.
> So confusing...



Now that would be more like it.  That is what people were being told.


----------



## FINFAN

shl1108 said:


> Just talked to an agent at Universal. She said that if you booked onsite hotel or have the Harry Potter package, you will have full access into WWHP for the dates 5/28-6/17.
> So confusing...



and thats what we're hoping happens...we booked RPR 6/4 -10 on the PIN code and have the $99 tix. Fortunately we are driving so IF poeple are posting back saying they in fact did not have *full* access,and US/IOA verifies it we MAY adjust our dates to be at the end of our trip instead of at the beginning. I know we will lose the great rate we have, (125) so may just do 2 nights onsite then, and make use of all 7 days of the tix part off site. Either way, the WWOHP still looks WAY COOL!


----------



## Poly-Anna

I believe shl1108 is correct.  I just spoke to a very knowledgable person at Universal reservations regarding my room-only reservation booked for 5/26 - 5/31 and she told me that any hotel reservation booked prior to today's announcement that includes 5/28 to 6/17, whether package or room-only will be allowed access to WWoHP.  We will be given a packet of info upon check in and we might be given a specific time to enter. She assured me that my reservation was included in this. That is fine with me even if we can only enter once during our stay, that's better than nothing, and the lines should be very limited.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## lildamo

I just called UO reservations and they said it's only package holders who get in starting May 28th...which I really don't believe.  For what it's worth though, that's the info I was given...

Then again, I was making a new reservation and hadn't booked before today's date, so we'll see what information comes out in the next couple weeks as they get their story straight!


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Poly-Anna said:


> I believe shl1108 is correct.  I just spoke to a very knowledgable person at Universal reservations regarding my room-only reservation booked for 5/26 - 5/31 and she told me that any hotel reservation booked prior to today's announcement that includes 5/28 to 6/17, whether package or room-only will be allowed access to WWoHP.  We will be given a packet of info upon check in and we might be given a specific time to enter. She assured me that my reservation was included in this. That is fine with me even if we can only enter once during our stay, that's better than nothing, and the lines should be very limited.
> 
> Hope this helps.



pheww..so glad I made my ressie at the beginning of this mth. We're going the beginning of June and staying onsite,so looks like we may have lucked out!!


----------



## glocon

I sure do hope shl1108 got good info regarding reservations that were already made prior to today about onsite guests being able to get into WWoHP!!!! This info has changed my  to a glimmering of hope.....


----------



## shl1108

Poly-Anna said:


> I believe shl1108 is correct.  I just spoke to a very knowledgable person at Universal reservations regarding my room-only reservation booked for 5/26 - 5/31 and she told me that any hotel reservation booked prior to today's announcement that includes 5/28 to 6/17, whether package or room-only will be allowed access to WWoHP.  We will be given a packet of info upon check in and we might be given a specific time to enter. She assured me that my reservation was included in this. That is fine with me even if we can only enter once during our stay, that's better than nothing, and the lines should be very limited.
> 
> Hope this helps.



She didn't detail exactly. But you are right, what she said is that if you made your reservations BEFORE today for either onsite or the Harry Potter package, you would have "full access to Harry Potter and all attractions".
Made me happy, but hopefully they are not just saying these things to calm down the crowd.


----------



## lildamo

I feel like it's going to take some time for everybody to figure out what the plan is and how they're going to monitor everything over at Universal.  I feel like we'll be getting conflicting stories for a little bit yet, but would be surprised if everybody didn't have access to at least frequent soft openings by that point -- they'll need to practice with crowds before opening the area full-time!


----------



## shl1108

glocon said:


> I sure do hope shl1108 got good info regarding reservations that were already made prior to today about onsite guests being able to get into WWoHP!!!! This info has changed my  to a glimmering of hope.....



Me too! I was so happy when she said that, that I forgot to ask more specific questions. She was so confident with her answers and did not put me on hold once. Happily told me twice that full acces for package holders and onsite guests _that had already reserved_.
I did read somewhere about the hp package holders that they would be asked to bring their confirmation email with them to the park for WWHP entrance. So maybe hotel guests bring their confirmation email with date of reservation prior to today for access! Lets hope!


----------



## Rags

Poly-Anna said:


> I believe shl1108 is correct.  I just spoke to a very knowledgable person at Universal reservations regarding my room-only reservation booked for 5/26 - 5/31 and she told me that any hotel reservation booked prior to today's announcement that includes 5/28 to 6/17, whether package or room-only will be allowed access to WWoHP.  We will be given a packet of info upon check in and we might be given a specific time to enter. She assured me that my reservation was included in this. That is fine with me even if we can only enter once during our stay, that's better than nothing, and the lines should be very limited.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Keeping fingers and toes crossed!!!!


----------



## damo

Let's hope they follow through with this.  It really annoys me when they say one thing and do another!


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

Huh.  I seem to recall telling people that jsut because the package dates started on May 28th didn't mean that the thing was officially open at that point.  Not to toot my own horn, but neiner neiner!


----------



## Poly-Anna

Like the person shl1108 spoke to, my reservationist was very knowledgable and confident and didn't put me on hold once.  I believed her and I'm not worrying about my reservation.  I had booked it back in January hoping HP would be open by Memorial Day.  Good guess!


----------



## Karpkg

I have mixed feelings, my plans were set whether or not Harry Potter was opening the week I was going to be there.  They're ranging from anticipation, to disappointment to a bit of relief because it won't be super crowded and wayy crazy.  I now anticipate a soft opening and the ability to explore a little easier.  I was seriously thinking crowd level 10 and with young uns...I wanted our vacation to be fun and not stressful.  Staying onsite without the HP package- I actually thought about cancelling  and going offsite- but I think I'll still keep the reservations and just keep checking in to see what happens.


----------



## Preds

I just spoke with a Universal Vacations reservations agent named Mikaela re: our HRH reservation that we booked back in January for May 28-31 (room only).

I told her we booked solely for the WWoHP, and that I called last month when they came out with the packages starting May 28 to confirm that WWoHP would indeed be open for us and was told that it would be, thus I booked my flights.

I then of course brought up today's news re: the June 18 Grand Opening, and my concern that we wouldn't be allowed in for our May 28-31 visit.

The agent said "all onsite guests AND people who booked the WWoHP packages will have access beginning May 28".  She didn't specify what access meant of course.

I stressed that we booked room only, and she again said "Yes, as an onsite guest you WILL have access from May 28 on."

I hope this is true, because if it's not we're going to be royally pissed and US will hear about it!


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Universal is not in the wrong here. They are simply not guaranteeing anything until June 18th. I booked earlier in good faith, you did as well. But the only date they HAVE to have WWOHP open and running is now June 18th, the first date they've confirmed as official since they announced the project.


----------



## Don Pacho

Preds said:


> I just spoke with a Universal Vacations reservations agent named Mikaela re: our HRH reservation that we booked back in January for May 28-31 (room only).
> 
> I told her we booked solely for the WWoHP, and that I called last month when they came out with the packages starting May 28 to confirm that WWoHP would indeed be open for us and was told that it would be, thus I booked my flights.
> 
> I then of course brought up today's news re: the June 18 Grand Opening, and my concern that we wouldn't be allowed in for our May 28-31 visit.
> 
> The agent said "all onsite guests AND people who booked the WWoHP packages will have access beginning May 28".  She didn't specify what access meant of course.
> 
> I stressed that we booked room only, and she again said "Yes, as an onsite guest you WILL have access from May 28 on."
> 
> I hope this is true, because if it's not we're going to be royally pissed and US will hear about it!




Congratulations. You are going to be one of the few lucky ones that is going to have the WWoHP experience before the big crowds.


From Screamscape:



> 2010 - *The Wizarding World of Harry Potter *- (3/25/10) Just a few hours from now, Universal will reveal all about the new Harry Potter attraction as well as the grand opening date. However it seems a slip-up a few hours ago may have given it away early, as many claim to have seen a page go live briefly on the website that including the following paragraph:
> On Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey  the marquee attraction of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter  guests will journey through iconic locations straight from the films, such as the Room of Requirement. This amazingly detailed scene is where guests board the groundbreaking ride and are drawn into the excitement and chaos of Harrys life. The Wizarding World of Harry Potter  the only place in the world where the stories of Harry Potter will come to life  grand opening on June 18.
> So June 18th seems to be the date of the official grand opening ceremony, which is sure to disappoint many who were hoping for a Memorial Day Weekend event and may have planned trips around that concept. However I do have one possible ray of light for those in need as a Screamscape source has given us May 15th as a possible soft opening date. This is all rumor, and very unofficial at that, since so many things can go wrong between now and then, so dont count on anything just yet. Stay tuned!
> 
> .


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Here is what I'm taking form all the comments made quoting Universal workers.  That part of the park itself will be open but "Grand" events and maybe the big ride attraction won't be set until June 15th.  I know there is talk of soft openings but I have a feeling Universal is playing this one close to the belt. No one is getting in until June 15th, not no way not no how.  

I don't understand those people who are upset because they booked before a date was given.  We booked for July not knowing if WWHP would definitely be open by then but it was a safe bet.  I never thought it would be finished in May or even June.


----------



## Don Pacho

The safest date was to book after June 30th. That's when the actual building contract with the general contractor expires. When this happens, the G.C. starts getting huge fines per day eating all the profits because Universal is also losing money for every day they are not open.



.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

So question, if I wanna go on the Opening Day, do I just buy normal tickets or is there a special ticket?


----------



## disneyismyname

I haven't written on this thread, but have been watching it for a long time! Today when I heard the grand opening date I booked my trip! Soo Excited! My brother and I are major HP fans and we are staying on-site for 4 nights. I've never been to Universal Studios (been to disneyworld twice) so this is different for me! Going 6/17 -6/21


----------



## lildamo

Caribbeanprincess said:


> So question, if I wanna go on the Opening Day, do I just buy normal tickets or is there a special ticket?



You would just buy normal tickets.  Prepare for HUGE crowds though!

As a sidenote, if you check the official Wizarding World of Harry Potter news site, every picture is captioned with "grand opens June 18th", a subtle but important difference from "opens June 18th".  This gives me another reason to believe that everything will be "open" before the grand opening.


----------



## gollal

I too just called & the customer service agent at Universal assurred me that they would honor our package.  We are booked to arrive on 6/5.  She said guests who already did book the package will be permitted in.  I specifically asked if the breakfast would be open and if all rides would be open.  She said we would have access to all rides (if they are operating as with any park) and we would still have the 3 Broomstix Breakfast.  It really does seem the "soft opening" is 5/28 then.  I asked how they would know we had already purchased the package & she said we needed to bring out the emails or printed confirmations with us.


----------



## jessrose18

If you booked a multiple night package do you only get to choose one day to get into IOA early?


----------



## WebmasterPete

*You announced Wizarding World of Harry Potter travel packages with a travel date of May 28.  But today, you announced a June 18 grand opening date.  Whats going on?  Are the packages still good?*
We are confident in our ability to provide those who have already purchased travel packages featuring entitlements in The Wizarding World of Harry Potter the experience they are looking forward to having -- with all the great benefits we have listed and we will make special arrangement to accommodate them.  As always, specific operating hours and availability of attractions and shows are subject to change.  The June 18 date is meant for a larger, more public, opening.

*If I purchased The Wizarding World of Harry Potter package with a travel date of May 28 will I still get to experience all of the rides?*
That is our intention and we will make special arrangement to accommodate them but as always, all rides and attractions are subject to availability. 

*Can I still purchase The Wizarding World of Harry Potter travel package with a travel date of May 28? *
We are now sold out of packages with The Wizarding World of Harry Potter entitlements for arrivals prior to June 18. However, packages are still available for purchase after June 18. 

*If I bought a regular ticket or vacation package to Universal Orlando Resort after May 28, will I be able to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter?*
At the moment, only people who have purchased packages from Universal Parks & Resorts Vacations or Virgin Holidays featuring the specific The Wizarding World of Harry Potter package entitlements will be accommodated.  

-------------------------

In short, if you didn't book the specific HP package and are arriving prior to the Grand Opening - they will not allow you access to that area of the park.  Don't shoot me, I'm just the messenger.  

Pete


----------



## damo

They never guarantee soft openings though and never announce them.  I think this is just their way of making sure that hoards of people don't show up expecting the park to be open because of the package dates.  I still think there will be soft openings way before June 18.  They just won't be announced or guaranteed.


----------



## Rags

One quick question. What about Dragon's Challenge (aka dueling dragons)??? I can understand all the other areas of WWoHP but I hope I can ride the coaster!


----------



## damo

Rags said:


> One quick question. What about Dragon's Challenge (aka dueling dragons)??? I can understand all the other areas of WWoHP but I hope I can ride the coaster!



Right now there is a covered pathway through parts of Hogmeade to DD so people can ride.  Nobody is sure if this is going to stay like that for a bit or be closed down after spring break.


----------



## tttessa

WebmasterPete said:


> *
> <snip>
> *
> *If I bought a regular ticket or vacation package to Universal Orlando Resort after May 28, will I be able to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter?*
> At the moment, only people who have purchased packages from Universal Parks & Resorts Vacations or Virgin Holidays featuring the specific The Wizarding World of Harry Potter package entitlements will be accommodated.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> In short, if you didn't book the specific HP package and are arriving prior to the Grand Opening - they will not allow you access to that area of the park.  Don't shoot me, I'm just the messenger.
> 
> Pete



mmmm - if they have soft openings - sorry dumb reply of mine - WHEN they have the soft openings.... it is to test out the full thing under full load with lots of us daft ordinary people who will do daft ordinary (or otherwise...) things, so I would think anyone who happened to be there then would be allowed in...  they won't of course give advance notice of soft openings - or they would be mobbed.

Lets face it, any time it is open for the forseeable future - whether pre-grand-opening or post, it will be busy as heck...

Tessa


----------



## shl1108

WebmasterPete said:


> *You announced Wizarding World of Harry Potter travel packages with a travel date of May 28.  But today, you announced a June 18 grand opening date.  Whats going on?  Are the packages still good?*
> We are confident in our ability to provide those who have already purchased travel packages featuring entitlements in The Wizarding World of Harry Potter the experience they are looking forward to having -- with all the great benefits we have listed and we will make special arrangement to accommodate them.  As always, specific operating hours and availability of attractions and shows are subject to change.  The June 18 date is meant for a larger, more public, opening.
> 
> *If I purchased The Wizarding World of Harry Potter package with a travel date of May 28 will I still get to experience all of the rides?*
> That is our intention and we will make special arrangement to accommodate them but as always, all rides and attractions are subject to availability.
> 
> *Can I still purchase The Wizarding World of Harry Potter travel package with a travel date of May 28? *
> We are now sold out of packages with The Wizarding World of Harry Potter entitlements for arrivals prior to June 18. However, packages are still available for purchase after June 18.
> 
> *If I bought a regular ticket or vacation package to Universal Orlando Resort after May 28, will I be able to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter?*
> At the moment, only people who have purchased packages from Universal Parks & Resorts Vacations or Virgin Holidays featuring the specific The Wizarding World of Harry Potter package entitlements will be accommodated.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> In short, if you didn't book the specific HP package and are arriving prior to the Grand Opening - they will not allow you access to that area of the park.  Don't shoot me, I'm just the messenger.
> 
> Pete



Pete,
when I talked to a rep yesterday, they stated that also included would be people who had booked onsite hotel prior to yesterday for the dates of 5/28-6/17.
I don't see any of that mentioned in your email above.


----------



## Preds

I was also told by a rep last night that onsite guest booked prior to yeserday would have access to the WWoHP.  And I specifically asked if that included onsite gues who purchased hotel only and was told yes, as a hotel only onsite gues I will have access to WWoHP for our May 28-31 stay.

If this turns out to be untrue, I'm going to be royally pissed at Universal.


----------



## Lucky4me

This sounds like crowd control more than anything else at this point.
I predict riots.


----------



## lildamo

Lucky4me said:


> This sounds like crowd control more than anything else at this point.
> I predict riots.



I think the issue is that they're anticipating having everything pretty much fully open and operational before May 28th, but don't want to make any promises to anybody unless they absolutely have to to a) not have a huge influx of bookings prior to June 18th and b) cover themselves if it's *not* fully operational by then.  Soft openings will more than likely occur considerably earlier than the May 28th date, but for Universal to set a date sets them up for a lot of angry people if they can't follow through on it.  Promising access to a much smaller number of people (package holders) isn't as big of a commitment for them, and then they can play the rest by ear.

I really wouldn't be worried about not being able to access anything yet, there are still two months until May 28th and if the past few weeks have been any indication of how fast they can work, a LOT can be done between now and then (and it doesn't look like there's a lot left to do!).


----------



## Lucky4me

Just imagine a million Vernon and Petunia Dursleys with their Dudleys in tow, all trying to get to The Forbidden Journey ride at the same time. Riots I say....


----------



## GenieCat

http://www.newson6.com/Global/story.asp?S=12181441

This apparently happened last weekend. Glad to hear everyone  is OK.


----------



## shl1108

WebmasterPete said:


> *You announced Wizarding World of Harry Potter travel packages with a travel date of May 28.  But today, you announced a June 18 grand opening date.  What’s going on?  Are the packages still good?*
> We are confident in our ability to provide those who have already purchased travel packages featuring entitlements in The Wizarding World of Harry Potter the experience they are looking forward to having -- with all the great benefits we have listed and we will make special arrangement to accommodate them.  As always, specific operating hours and availability of attractions and shows are subject to change.  The June 18 date is meant for a larger, more public, opening.
> 
> *If I purchased The Wizarding World of Harry Potter package with a travel date of May 28 will I still get to experience all of the rides?*
> That is our intention and we will make special arrangement to accommodate them but as always, all rides and attractions are subject to availability.
> 
> *Can I still purchase The Wizarding World of Harry Potter travel package with a travel date of May 28? *
> We are now sold out of packages with The Wizarding World of Harry Potter entitlements for arrivals prior to June 18. However, packages are still available for purchase after June 18.
> 
> *If I bought a regular ticket or vacation package to Universal Orlando Resort after May 28, will I be able to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter?*
> At the moment, only people who have purchased packages from Universal Parks & Resorts Vacations or Virgin Holidays featuring the specific The Wizarding World of Harry Potter package entitlements will be accommodated.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> In short, if you didn't book the specific HP package and are arriving prior to the Grand Opening - they will not allow you access to that area of the park.  Don't shoot me, I'm just the messenger.
> 
> Pete



I received a confirmation email that yes 
from May 28 to June 17, our plan is to offer a
preview of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter to those guests who have
already booked an on-site hotel roomYAHOOOO!!!!


----------



## mcbailey

shl1108 said:


> I received a confirmation email that yes
> "Please know that from May 28 to June 17, our plan is to offer a
> preview of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter to those guests who have
> already booked an on-site hotel room. Since you have already booked, you
> will be able to participate in this preview."
> 
> YAHOOOO!!!!
> I am bringing that email with me to the gates!


Who-hooooo!!!

I didn't get that e-mail, but I'm psyched if it is true....


----------



## Rags

shl1108 said:


> I received a confirmation email that yes
> "Please know that from May 28 to June 17, our plan is to offer a
> preview of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter to those guests who have
> already booked an on-site hotel room. Since you have already booked, you
> will be able to participate in this preview."
> 
> YAHOOOO!!!!
> I am bringing that email with me to the gates!



Congrats!! How long did it take you to get a response back?
I emailed Universal Guest Services this evening.


----------



## shl1108

Rags said:


> Congrats!! How long did it take you to get a response back?
> I emailed Universal Guest Services this evening.



Just about 24 hrs


----------



## Rags

shl1108 said:


> Just about 24 hrs



Thanks and have a wonderful trip!!!!!!


----------



## LJF

shl1108 said:


> I received a confirmation email that yes
> "Please know that from May 28 to June 17, our plan is to offer a
> preview of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter to those guests who have
> already booked an on-site hotel room. Since you have already booked, you
> will be able to participate in this preview."
> 
> YAHOOOO!!!!
> I am bringing that email with me to the gates!



I was told this too...but I would love to know exactly what they mean by "preview".


----------



## shl1108

Rags said:


> Thanks and have a wonderful trip!!!!!!



Thanks! You too! I think we might be extra lucky and have small crowds for the preview dates, before the big Grand Opening....better than I had imagined for sure when booking back in January!


----------



## Indy Denise

Fancy word for " we are letting you in before grand opening" ?

I noticed that all of the reps I talked to got real bent out of shape if I said the dreaded words " soft opening" . 

You would have thought I was saying a nasty four letter word..

If I find out I am not allowed in I am going to call guest services and whisper "soft opening " over and over again.


----------



## Sphyrna

I'll be in Orlando Memorial Day weekend through the first week of June.  My major plan is to do Disney.  I'm debating on what to do the first half of the week then thought about doing Universal/IOA.  I figure with the "Grand Opening" June 18, there's a good chance it will be in soft opening then.  I remember when I took a trip to Universal and they were doing a soft opening for IOA.  It was so awesome going through an empty park!


----------



## Indy Denise

I have e-mailed too. Several times in fact. If Universal does not respond soon I am going to spam the words " soft opening " to them 

Really, this is nerve racking. Do I cancel and rebook ? Do I do nothing and just pray? 

I need some Prozac..


----------



## Poly-Anna

I spoke to a rep who assured me that our onsite, room only reservation we had booked back in January for 5/26 - 5/31 would be honored for admittance to WWoHP.  At this point if we were allowed in once on Memorial Day weekend I would be happy.  We love PBH and Universal offers so much more than just one section of a park that I am not changing our reservations to go at a later date.  It probably will be much less crowded during our visit anyway.  So I can't wait, and I'll report to all when I return.


----------



## shl1108

Poly-Anna said:


> I spoke to a rep who assured me that our onsite, room only reservation we had booked back in January for 5/26 - 5/31 would be honored for admittance to WWoHP.  At this point if we were allowed in once on Memorial Day weekend I would be happy.  We love PBH and Universal offers so much more than just one section of a park that I am not changing our reservations to go at a later date.  It probably will be much less crowded during our visit anyway.  So I can't wait, and I'll report to all when I return.



You could be the first set in! Good luck and can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## si-am

We are planning a family trip to Universal/Disney in December. My 63 year old mom is a HUGE fan of Harry Potter and totally psyched about the Wizarding World.

She is not a coaster person, or a fast ride person. Any idea about how "scary" the Forbidden Journey thing is? Is it a dark ride? Coaster? I've Googled and Googled and can't find any info on it.


----------



## shl1108

si-am said:


> We are planning a family trip to Universal/Disney in December. My 63 year old mom is a HUGE fan of Harry Potter and totally psyched about the Wizarding World.
> 
> She is not a coaster person, or a fast ride person. Any idea about how "scary" the Forbidden Journey thing is? Is it a dark ride? Coaster? I've Googled and Googled and can't find any info on it.



I read somewhere that you go in and "sit on a  magical bench". So, it doesn't sound coaster like. I've also heard it might be similar to Soaring California where you are in an imax like theatre (perhaps moving) and feeling like you are in the movie, or flying along with the characters.


----------



## lildamo

shl1108 said:


> I read somewhere that you go in and "sit on a bench". So, it doesn't sound coaster like. I've also heard it might be similar to Soaring California where you are in an imax like theatre (perhaps moving) and feeling like you are in the movie, or flying along with the characters.



The ride seats are "enchanted benches"...which are attached to robotic arms that promise to push, pull, drop, lift, etc. you and your ride vehicle.  The height restriction is 48" (the same as The Mummy, which is an indoor roller coaster mixed with dark ride scenes), so it is definitely a thrill ride.  Not a roller coaster, but your robotic arm will move from room to room, narrowly escape a dragon, a full-sized Whomping Willow, etc.  There will be aspects of filmed technology, but much of it is being done with full-size animatronics.

So yes, you sit on a bench, but that bench does throw you around quite a bit from all reports


----------



## shl1108

lildamo said:


> The ride seats are "enchanted benches"...which are attached to robotic arms that promise to push, pull, drop, lift, etc. you and your ride vehicle.  The height restriction is 48" (the same as The Mummy, which is an indoor roller coaster mixed with dark ride scenes), so it is definitely a thrill ride.  Not a roller coaster, but your robotic arm will move from room to room, narrowly escape a dragon, a full-sized Whomping Willow, etc.  There will be aspects of filmed technology, but much of it is being done with full-size animatronics.
> 
> So yes, you sit on a bench, but that bench does throw you around quite a bit from all reports



Ya, well if its like the Indiana Jones Ride in Disneyland, where you sit in a "car bench" HOLD ON! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U-h...D506354AB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3


----------



## englishrose47

shl1108 said:


> I read somewhere that you go in and "sit on a  magical bench". So, it doesn't sound coaster like. I've also heard it might be similar to Soaring California where you are in an imax like theatre (perhaps moving) and feeling like you are in the movie, or flying along with the characters.



I hate coasters BUT Love Soarin' sooooo that sounds doable for me and by the way I am also 63 !!!!!


----------



## englishrose47

lildamo said:


> The ride seats are "enchanted benches"...which are attached to robotic arms that promise to push, pull, drop, lift, etc. you and your ride vehicle.  The height restriction is 48" (the same as The Mummy, which is an indoor roller coaster mixed with dark ride scenes), so it is definitely a thrill ride.  Not a roller coaster, but your robotic arm will move from room to room, narrowly escape a dragon, a full-sized Whomping Willow, etc.  There will be aspects of filmed technology, but much of it is being done with full-size animatronics.
> 
> So yes, you sit on a bench, but that bench does throw you around quite a bit from all reports



More than Dinasaur at AK!!!???


----------



## TraceyL

Virgin Holidays (in teh UK) have announced that even though the Grand Opening is not until 18th June - anyone who has booked *or does book* a package from May 28 - Jun 17th will still get access to WWHP


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> There was a message that hinted at passholder previews... sorta.


----------



## Don Pacho

si-am said:


> We are planning a family trip to Universal/Disney in December. My 63 year old mom is a HUGE fan of Harry Potter and totally psyched about the Wizarding World.
> 
> She is not a coaster person, or a fast ride person. Any idea about how "scary" the Forbidden Journey thing is? Is it a dark ride? Coaster? I've Googled and Googled and can't find any info on it.




I think it is going to be a type G3 robocoaster moving 360º and on a track.
(Disney's is type G1). The following report says G2 but the G2 moves on a steady track and the G3 moves on a continuous track


Courtesy of Screamscape
http://www.screamscape.com





> 2010 - *The Wizarding World of Harry Potter *- (3/13/10) Ive heard that the
> Sorting Hat may be part of the queue for Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey. While this could end up being an animatronic, Ive also heard rumors that it could be playey by a live actor much like the talking Fountain. Meanwhile if your curious to see just what the ride cars may look like, check out these drawings discovered at IAAPA a couple of years ago at the Kuka display.
> 
> .


















.







* G2 Robot Systems*


























* G3 Robot Systems*
































.​


----------



## Rags

Don Pacho said:


> I think it is going to be a type G3 robocoaster moving 360º and on a track.
> (Disney's is type G1). The following report says G2 but the G2 moves on a steady track and the G3 moves on a continuous track
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Screamscape
> http://www.screamscape.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * G2 Robot Systems*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * G3 Robot Systems*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​





That looks amazing!!! Imagine it with the Harry Potter Special Affects!!!


----------



## sammielynn

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of Teebin, Orlando United
> http://www.orlandounited.com



I wonder if you could upgrade to a annual pass at the park and get into WWoHP?


----------



## damo

sammielynn said:


> I wonder if you could upgrade to a annual pass at the park and get into WWoHP?



Nothing has been announced for passholders yet.  But you can definitely upgrade and get into passholder events.


----------



## sammielynn

Then that might just be my backup plan.  It really wouldn't cost that much more for the upgrade.  If they happen to be open our week in mid-May for pass holders, we will become pass holders.


----------



## tink1957

We purchased the Kroger $89 tickets, would it be possible to upgrade these to an AP and if so how would we do it?  If we could do it, we could possibly keep our May 19-24 reservation if an AP preview was available.


----------



## damo

tink1957 said:


> We purchased the Kroger $89 tickets, would it be possible to upgrade these to an AP and if so how would we do it?  If we could do it, we could possibly keep our May 19-24 reservation if an AP preview was available.



Yes, just go to guest services when you get there.  Also, because you are a Georgia resident, I think the AP's are cheaper for you.  Make sure you ask!


----------



## tink1957

damo said:


> Yes, just go to guest services when you get there.  Also, because you are a Georgia resident, I think the AP's are cheaper for you.  Make sure you ask!



*Thanks!  This gives me hope and another excuse to visit again.*


----------



## HufflepuffMudblood

How do you guys expect the wand will choose you?
Other than the most expensive wand will become yours in most cases, what do you think will happen?
I've heard that they've supposed to be using cutting-edge technology, but I was wondering about your theories.


----------



## damo

HufflepuffMudblood said:


> How do you guys expect the wand will choose you?
> Other than the most expensive wand will become yours in most cases, what do you think will happen?
> I've heard that they've supposed to be using cutting-edge technology, but I was wondering about your theories.



I would imagine that the seller will suggest a wand and you will try to cast a spell of some sort with it.  The spell won't quite work for several wands and then all of a sudden it will and there will be special effects that are dazzling.


----------



## HufflepuffMudblood

damo said:


> I would imagine that the seller will suggest a wand and you will try to cast a spell of some sort with it.  The spell won't quite work for several wands and then all of a sudden it will and there will be special effects that are dazzling.


SWEET!


----------



## HufflepuffMudblood

I can't believe it, moving pictures, filmed uhhh....film?, wands, cloaks...
It's like a dream I had once.... (lol)
Expect me to have pictures and reviews of what happened, and most likely a video with some other people with "the mysterious ticking noise". If not, then I'll be!
Plus with the frog chorus, this should be epic.
Going on the 5-10th of June.
Yes, it will be expensive, but I'll most likely have a Hufflepuff house robe set and a quiddich set and a wand.
Plus I've got to get something for a friend of mine who's pretty jealous. I wish I could get her a wand, but it appears that would not work.
For some reason, she wants cockroach clusters instead. *pretends that she's not gonna get her a bag full of vomit flavored only every flavor beans*

Speaking of which, kinda offtopic, but the grape jelly and the grass flavored ones are the best! And so are the Drooble's best blowing gum....

I might get a pair of quiddich goggles just so I can wear them all about! 

Wonder what the remembralls will be like...

Anyways, back on topic. Last time I went to universal, they had only the iron wringings of the castle up, and you wouldn't even know what it was unless you were in Jurassic park and saw the sign. It's come a long way since then, and I can't WAIT!!!!!


----------



## damo

HufflepuffMudblood said:


> I can't believe it, moving pictures, filmed uhhh....film?, wands, cloaks...
> It's like a dream I had once.... (lol)
> Expect me to have pictures and reviews of what happened, and most likely a video with some other people with "the mysterious ticking noise". If not, then I'll be!
> Plus with the frog chorus, this should be epic.
> Going on the 5-10th of June.
> Yes, it will be expensive, but I'll most likely have a Hufflepuff house robe set and a quiddich set and a wand.
> Plus I've got to get something for a friend of mine who's pretty jealous. I wish I could get her a wand, but it appears that would not work.
> For some reason, she wants cockroach clusters instead. *pretends that she's not gonna get her a bag full of vomit flavored only every flavor beans*
> 
> Speaking of which, kinda offtopic, but the grape jelly and the grass flavored ones are the best! And so are the Drooble's best blowing gum....
> 
> I might get a pair of quiddich goggles just so I can wear them all about!
> 
> Wonder what the remembralls will be like...
> 
> Anyways, back on topic. Last time I went to universal, they had only the iron wringings of the castle up, and you wouldn't even know what it was unless you were in Jurassic park and saw the sign. It's come a long way since then, and I can't WAIT!!!!!



You sound so excited!!!  I know you'll have an amazing trip!


----------



## scasta86

For those who booked a vacation package, did you get stuck with some random day for your complimentary breakfast?
I just realized that the system assigned me a day for the breakfast, a day which I wasn't planning to spend at IOA. I tried calling Universal, but apparently they can't change the day for that. 
Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## themouse1928

Wow just found out I'm in on the 28th need i say more.


----------



## TraceyL

scasta86 said:


> For those who booked a vacation package, did you get stuck with some random day for your complimentary breakfast?
> I just realized that the system assigned me a day for the breakfast, a day which I wasn't planning to spend at IOA. I tried calling Universal, but apparently they can't change the day for that.
> Has anyone else had this issue?



No - I had the option to chose which day I wanted.  The 'default' date was the day of check in but you coul dchose any day of your package


----------



## KimRaye

Disney Muggle question here - I'm subscribed to this thread, being the HP fan, and we're going to be in WDW 6/10-6/21 with no plans to visit US, BUT with HP opening (soft & Grand), I'd like to venture there for a day!  Problem is - no transportation!  How do we get from WDW resort to IOA for a day - and back?  How much$$ do you think, besides a day pass, and will a day pass even guarantee we see WWOHP before the 18th?   I hope that doesn't sound like a stupid question(s)! 

Thanks!

LOVE being a Muggle, but LOVE HP's life too!


----------



## Don Pacho

KimRaye said:


> Disney Muggle question here - I'm subscribed to this thread, being the HP fan, and we're going to be in WDW 6/10-6/21 with no plans to visit US, BUT with HP opening (soft & Grand), I'd like to venture there for a day!  Problem is - no transportation!  How do we get from WDW resort to IOA for a day - and back?  How much$$ do you think, besides a day pass, and will a day pass even guarantee we see WWOHP before the 18th?   I hope that doesn't sound like a stupid question(s)!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> LOVE being a Muggle, but LOVE HP's life too!




I think the answer is MEARS. It's like the Super Shuttle in many cities that picks you up at your house and takes you to the airport. Book them for pick up times here and there. Buy the tickets outside (online or whatever) the resort otherwise you might lose at least an hour making a line to buy a (more expensive) ticket. Get there very early. They might close the park early because it might get full (like going to the Disney parks on December 31st that get full before 10 AM)

Mears has to have a web site with info.

Good luck.



.


----------



## lildamo

KimRaye said:


> Disney Muggle question here - I'm subscribed to this thread, being the HP fan, and we're going to be in WDW 6/10-6/21 with no plans to visit US, BUT with HP opening (soft & Grand), I'd like to venture there for a day!  Problem is - no transportation!  How do we get from WDW resort to IOA for a day - and back?  How much$$ do you think, besides a day pass, and will a day pass even guarantee we see WWOHP before the 18th?   I hope that doesn't sound like a stupid question(s)!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> LOVE being a Muggle, but LOVE HP's life too!



At this point, a day pass won't guarantee that you see WWOHP before the 18th.  The likelihood of soft openings is high, but won't be announced and isn't concrete.  If you want to 100% see HP I would plan to go after the 18th and prepare to deal with large crowds.  We generally just cab from Universal to Disney (if you do it from Downtown Disney it's cheapest), and it's about $30 each way, so depending on how many people are in your party it's an option worth looking into!  I think Mears is $16 or so per person (not sure if that's each way or round trip, I'm sure someone on here will know better than me!).

My suggestion would be to wait until closer to your trip to decide what day you're going to spend at Universal.  If there are reports of soft openings or it being unofficially open at the beginning of June, you're going to get considerably lower crowds before the 18th.  But if there aren't reports, it's worth keeping a day open after the 18th to experience it - it's going to be incredible.


----------



## mum4jenn

damo said:


> You sound so excited!!! I know you'll have an amazing trip!


 
Good Luck!


----------



## HufflepuffMudblood

damo said:


> You sound so excited!!!  I know you'll have an amazing trip!



I've gotten most of the money that I wanted to have for the trip!!
Thanks, believe me, I am bouncing off the walls!!!!


----------



## Don Pacho

lildamo said:


> We generally just cab from Universal to Disney (if you do it from Downtown Disney it's cheapest), and it's about $30 each way, so depending on how many people are in your party it's an option worth looking into!  I think Mears is $16 or so per person (not sure if that's each way or round trip, I'm sure someone on here will know better than me!).
> 
> .



Your are absolutely correct on this Mears VS Cab comparison

I think the $16 Mears fare is each way per person. For just one person is worth it if you want to save money.
But if you are a couple (and even better if you have kids) there is no doubt whatsoever that a cab is the best offer and you don't have to worry if Mears is going to show up, if they are late, to pick you up.


.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of dmkrc5, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				dmkrc5 said:
			
		

> Heres pictures from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < Butterbeer!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


 



.


----------



## kim532

Dreams Unlimited travel has a 1 day 2 park ticket including transfers.  They talked about it on this weeks DisUnplugged podcast.

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/universal/

If you scroll down about halfway the page you can see it as a purchase option.


----------



## lildamo

kim532 said:


> Dreams Unlimited travel has a 1 day 2 park ticket including transfers.  They talked about it on this weeks DisUnplugged podcast.
> 
> http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/universal/
> 
> If you scroll down about halfway the page you can see it as a purchase option.



That looks like a great deal - definitely something to take advantage of if you're only going for one day!


----------



## Sun Lover

Does anyone have any knowledgeable guess as to when they may do a soft opening?  I know we were there for Mummy about 3 weeks ahead and the entire ride was not finished but they still let people on.  We booked our 2010 trip several months ago for May 27 - 29, thinking WWoHP would be open by then but we had no choice on the dates, as we had to work around school and work schedules.  We didn't specifically plan the trip around Harry Potter but I will be very disappointed if it's not open, as it was first announced it would open in December '09, then January '10 and then "spring," which I logically thought would be well before June 18.  I don't think the park should have offered the vacation packages beginning May 28 if they weren't sure everything would be up and running by then.


----------



## lildamo

Sun Lover said:


> Does anyone have any knowledgeable guess as to when they may do a soft opening?  I know we were there for Mummy about 3 weeks ahead and the entire ride was not finished but they still let people on.  We booked our 2010 trip several months ago for May 27 - 29, thinking WWoHP would be open by then but we had no choice on the dates, as we had to work around school and work schedules.  We didn't specifically plan the trip around Harry Potter but I will be very disappointed if it's not open, as it was first announced it would open in December '09, then January '10 and then "spring," which I logically thought would be well before June 18.  I don't think the park should have offered the vacation packages beginning May 28 if they weren't sure everything would be up and running by then.



There have been many soft opening rumours - April 9th, end of April, middle of May, May 25th...right now none of us know anything more than anybody else.  Just keep watching this thread and something will be posted the moment soft openings happen.  I feel like you should be fine at the end of May, but you never know.  It's still far too early to tell.


----------



## Momw/aplan

scasta86 said:


> For those who booked a vacation package, did you get stuck with some random day for your complimentary breakfast?
> I just realized that the system assigned me a day for the breakfast, a day which I wasn't planning to spend at IOA. I tried calling Universal, but apparently they can't change the day for that.
> Has anyone else had this issue?



No.  I reserved the day/time I thought I wanted when I booked our package and then I even called back a week later and changed my reservation to a different day.  

They could be booked up now though which would make it harder if not impossible to change your day.  You could try to call back again in a week or so and see if whoever you talk to then is able to do it.  There could be cancellations (or simply a more knowledgeable phone rep).   

I highly doubt there will be many cancellations though if you were lucky enough to book a package prior to June 18th.  Most people will be hanging on to those reservations for dear life!


----------



## PiratesFan

Not gonna lie, I am actually WAY more excited to go to Universal this trip...maybe more excited for Universal than WDW (le gasp!), and its just because of Harry Potter  I am a HUGE fan and amd going to have to pretty much double my spending money just so I can get LOTS of HP merch


----------



## HufflepuffMudblood

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of dmkrc5, Orlando United


Holy! I believe that there's a nimbus 2000 or 2001 in those pictures!!


----------



## momblanch

PiratesFan said:


> Not gonna lie, I am actually WAY more excited to go to Universal this trip...maybe more excited for Universal than WDW (le gasp!), and its just because of Harry Potter  I am a HUGE fan and amd going to have to pretty much double my spending money just so I can get LOTS of HP merch





I am right there with you. We are HUGE HP fans!! Started reading HP and the SS to my almost 18yr old when he was 7, and when he would fall asleep, I'd keep reading 'cause I couldn't put it down!  Six more books and six movies later, I can not wait until we go in early Nov to see how Universal will bring it to life!!! We are all sooo excited!! Half of me wants to hear/read all I can about WWoHP and FJ, and the other half wants the surprize factor. (I'm such a Gemini!!)


----------



## I<3stitch626

I'm confused...
I read in a previous post that the grand opening is June 18..correct? 
So after June 18, going to the park and purchasing an ioa day pass will give u admission to wwohp too right? You don't need any sort of special offer or anything?


----------



## damo

I<3stitch626 said:


> I'm confused...
> I read in a previous post that the grand opening is June 18..correct?
> So after June 18, going to the park and purchasing an ioa day pass will give u admission to wwohp too right? You don't need any sort of special offer or anything?



Nope.  You are correct.


----------



## coasterfiend

I<3stitch626 said:


> I'm confused...
> I read in a previous post that the grand opening is June 18..correct?
> So after June 18, going to the park and purchasing an ioa day pass will give u admission to wwohp too right? You don't need any sort of special offer or anything?



That is correct.  Have a great time!


----------



## I<3stitch626

^^Thanks you guys! 
I'm leaving for the world June 26..and planning on fitting in a universal day just for this..i'm sooo excited. I only hope the line for forbidden journey won't be BEYOND ridiculous and I'll actually get to see it 
Curiosity is starting to get to me


----------



## mark2311

HufflepuffMudblood said:


> Holy! I believe that there's a nimbus 2000 or 2001 in those pictures!!



2001 i think


----------



## yaytezIOA

I<3stitch626 said:


> ^^Thanks you guys!
> I'm leaving for the world June 26..and planning on fitting in a universal day just for this..i'm sooo excited. I only hope the line for forbidden journey won't be BEYOND ridiculous and I'll actually get to see it
> Curiosity is starting to get to me



Good luck with that. And say goodbye to Mickey, I'm betting you wont see him too much after this trip 
Anyway, small potter update, this time on the inside of the (Dueling)Dragons Challenge queue. I hope they close it down for more time, and they do something else to it. It looks so....blah! The signs, I hope those arent an indicator.


----------



## Minnie

My son and I are HUGE HP fans but we do not go on coaster, simulator, or thrill rides at all so we would only be going to IOA for HP  

Would it be still worth staying on site as we would likely not be going on any of the rides? Would do the que for the new HP ride and then bail out the chicken exit.

So should we stay a night at a Universal hotel or just drive over from our WDW hotel - we will have a rental car. Planning on going in either July or Aug depending on our work schedules.

Thanks!


----------



## Ross21

KimRaye said:


> Disney Muggle question here - I'm subscribed to this thread, being the HP fan, and we're going to be in WDW 6/10-6/21 with no plans to visit US, BUT with HP opening (soft & Grand), I'd like to venture there for a day!  Problem is - no transportation!  How do we get from WDW resort to IOA for a day - and back?  How much$$ do you think, besides a day pass, and will a day pass even guarantee we see WWOHP before the 18th?   I hope that doesn't sound like a stupid question(s)!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> LOVE being a Muggle, but LOVE HP's life too!





Three options to getting to US from WDW.  

1.  The bus, approx $30 pp, but you have to catch it at the TTC I believe, this is a city bus...  

2.  Taxi  - Minimum of $35 EACH WAY (not including tip) unless the driver takes you the loooong way, then it will be more. 

3.  Mears - the easiest of all.   (.mearstransportation.com/)
Depending on how many people you have, you could reserve one of their town cars for like $100 *round trip* (for everyone).  

I have spent more than this with a taxi..  If you go the taxi route, make sure you take some maps and study up on the routes at least a little..  That way you won't get litterally taken for a ride...     


Have Fun!


----------



## Lucky4me

Typo on the Lynx bus?
I think you mean $3 per person each way?
I've read there are three transfers, or two and get on a free shuttle on I drive.
I suppose if you had one or two people, a lot of time, started out first thing in the A.M., this would be the most cost effective.


----------



## Metro West

Lucky4me said:


> Typo on the Lynx bus?
> I think you mean $3 per person each way?
> I've read there are three transfers, or two and get on a free shuttle on I drive.
> I suppose if you had one or two people, a lot of time, started out first thing in the A.M., this would be the most cost effective.


 I wouldn't take Lynx...it takes a long time to get from Disney to Universal and even though it's the cheapest way, you would lose a lot of park time. I was trying to pull up the route map and fare information but that part of the website is down. You can check back at www.golynx.com later and use their planning site. BTW...the Lynx bus is $3.00 per person each way.


----------



## PegIra

Even if the rides aren't open when we get there the last week of April, do you think we might be able to walk around Hogs Meade and see Hogswart also?


----------



## universalfan

Gosh I hope so, because I'll be there again in late April as well. Now for some really exciting stuff. BJCool at www.orlandounited.com has kindly posted this. Isn't it amazing info? 
EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

The Leaky Cauldron has released their second of the three reports we were promised!!!!


Presenting the second (of three-ish) parts of our report of Leaky's preview of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. Tonight at 7pm Eastern, join us in PotterCast's LiveStream, where we will talk about this and our previous report of the Hogwarts and the Forbidden Journey attraction; you can ask questions and more, so we'll see you there! Meanwhile read on, and maybe make sure your next meal is not too far off before you begin...

By Melissa Anelli

All right. Enough about the attractions and how much it looks like Hogwarts and the sparkle of the fake snow and the crooked turrets and the bootlegged images over which we've all been drooling over like starved pomeranians.

This is about the food.

During last week's attraction preview Leaky had a sampling of nearly everything that will be offered in the Three Broomsticks restaurant/pub. (We mean it: nearly everything. We walked in like normal people and ambled out, carting our bellies in front of us in wheelbarrows and planning endless sets of crunches.)

Some quick facts:

The food is prepared on the premises. Universal has gone to the lengths of installing a slow roaster (because Orlando isn't hot enough) in the back to create a home-cooked style. 
We don't know what any of it will cost yet. 
The food was presented to us very excitedly by Ric Florrel, Senior VP of Food and Merch, and Stephen Jayson, the head chef. 
It replicates food found in the books pretty faithfully (in some cases unbelievably so) 
There are options for children (all kids' meals under 300 calories) and vegetarians (no Vegetarian Meal per se, but there's a Mac and Cheese option and a Potato Leek soup that may even be vegan friendly) 
Butterbeer and pumpkin juice will blow your mind. The butterbeer was selected by J.K. Rowling out of a number of variations. More on that below. 
The food features some fried and comfort food but the menu is mostly made up of things you might find on a Weasley dinner table. 
Butterbeer is not alcoholic, but there will be a Hog's Head Ale that is exclusive to the park, and in fact exclusive to the Hog's Head Pub (more on that later in the month of April). The tap for it featured a 3-D hog snout. You can only get it there. 
Pumpkin juice will be bottled and sold; butterbeer will not. 
It was "really important that it was food that looked like it walked out of the Harry Potter books," said Thierry Coup (VP, Universal Creative). 


And with that we bring you everything we can possibly remember:

Butterbeer: It's like cream soda plus shortbread cookies plus… plus something. When the (nonalcoholic; there is no alcoholic version) butterbeer is poured, the barkeep applies the foam separately. The foam makes frothy foam mustaches that you'll lick off your top lip like it's your job. It must have some yeast, because it kept replicating itself in the glass as the butterbeer below it diminished. It's a whole separate taste, much thicker than the butterbeer below it, and fuller in flavor, almost like a creamed gingerbread cookie. It's served in a plastic stein that you return (that says "Butterbeer" on it), but souvenir steins will be available to purchase. 
Pumpkin juice: Like apple and pumpkin pie in a crisp and summery drink. Lots of hints of cinnamon and honey and autumnal spices that somehow feel like something you could easily drink in the one-billion-degree weather of Orlando in July. 
The Great Feast: One food option is a Great Feast, which claims to serve a family of four but could probably stretch to five or six. A trough - I mean - platter of food, it contains several huge ears of corn, at least four large, roasted bits of chicken, four servings of ribs, seasoned and roasted vegetables, and seasoned potatoes. It was this more than anything that we could not believe was being prepared at a theme park. 
Fish and Chips: Properly British, and by all accounts the fish inside the crusty container was of a quality few had experienced (even the Brit sitting next to me thought so). 
Other options included: Shepherd's pie (comes in a little ceramic container, very tasty - the pie, that is, not the ceramic container, although certainly if seasoned- all right, that joke's gone on long enough); a chicken salad; heaps of vegetables; cornish pasties (twice the size that would be considered "bite" size, a nice small option), 
Dessert: Seriously, folks, you might want to plan two trips on two separate days, because if you think your stomach can handle all of that food and then miss out on a dessert table that seems to have marched right out of the bakery section of Honeydukes, YOU ARE WRONG. For starters, they made Strawberry and Peanut Butter Ice Cream. Ten points if you didn't get to this sentence before remembering where that appears in the books: yep, die hards, in the second book, Harry buys this for himself and Ron and Hermione, and if you read it and thought, "Um, what kind of weirdo wizard thing is that?" you were not alone. And that was everyone's initial reaction - "Really? They made strawberry and peanut butter ice cream? Really? That's just silly." Silly must be the new freaking-delicious because it was the best thing on the menu and something I would spend a whole day's calories on if given the chance. I don't even like strawberry ice cream on its own. This, however, with bits of peanut butter and vanilla dancing around inside - this was great. 
Cauldron Cakes: Leaky Cauldron readers, we have waited for this for years. Cauldron Cakes. Big, stand-on-their-own, chocolate spongy canisters leaking - exploding, more like - gooey chocolate fondue something-or-other that may or may not be a substance I wish covered everything. (Smart money's on "may.") The hard chocolate handle sticking out of the top and the clear sugared bubbles in the middle really made it art. 


A few bites of each of those, after a few bites of each of everything else at lunch, had us all feeling pretty droopy. Somehow, somehow, through sheer persistence and moral fiber, we summoned the courage to do our sworn duty as Harry Potter webmeisters and reach for…

…the treacle tart (gummy, creamy, a cherry inside) and the apple tart (like an apple crumble), and the tiny pumpkin pies. There was more - cookies, some amazing looking thing with strawberries in a cup under several strata of chocolate - but at this point it was a safe bet that diabetic coma wasn't far off and we should try and get out of there with our pride and more or less at our current body weight.

Just think...we haven't even been to Honeydukes yet.

(On that note, Leaky is proud to announce its Hogwartsercise class, premiering at LeakyCon 2011...) 


And MuggleNet has released their second of the three reports we were promised!!!!


This is the second of three reports to be published stemming from a recent visit to Universal Studios in Orlando, FL where several Harry Potter fan-sites were invited to partake in some behind-the-scenes special events. The first report contained an interview with the man foremost behind the Wizarding World of Harry Potter theme park and his description of its feature ride, "Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey" - as well as a special tour we were given through its queue. Although that report answered long-standing questions about the most-anticipated ride in the park, I feel that this report details what will be the Wizarding World's knockout punch to fans and non-fans everywhere: the food.

On our recent trip to Universal, we met with Richard Florell who is the senior VP of Food and Merchandise for the Wizarding World of Harry Potter theme park. He brought food with him. It was the food that they will serve in the Harry Potter theme park when it opens on June 18th.

Note: later today it is expected that a full menu of food and drink available in the HP theme park will be released by Universal Studios as per a prior understanding between them and us. Although pictures of the food itself are not at this time available, we expect that such images are forthcoming.

There is really only one way to summarize what is going to be said in this review: try the food. All of it. Then have some more. It'll do you good.

Our first taste off the Wizarding World's menu was the storied butterbeer. It had been reported previously that, in order to create butterbeer for the park, a long and complicated process was taken which resulted in J.K. Rowling herself sitting down with five flaggons of potential butterbeer and being able to decide which recipe was "the one." So we were really excited when Mr. Florrel told us we'd be having some. Sure enough, a moment later we each had a mug of the amber liquid, topped off with a white fuzz and even bubbling slightly, in our hands. A few of us raised our glass and opted to toast "Harry Potter, the Boy Who Lived" (I'm proud to say I prompted that one) and then we drank.

It was thick, the fuzz, then rich, then colder and thinner at the bottom. A few more drinks and I was sure that the substance I was drinking was from another world. I don't know how they did it, but the butterbeer feels like it changes density as you drink. It's chilled, too - the butterbeer will be kept just above 32 degrees when it is served in the park. As for the taste, it is described as a cross between "butterscotch and shortbread" - I think that's probably accurate. I'll also say that I've become a fan of a personal homemade butterbeer recipe involving creme soda, rum and schnapps - but this, a non alcoholic beverage for park guests of all ages, far closer matches what is likely served in Hogsmeade of literature. What surprised me was that, the more I drank, the more I liked it. It is a solid beverage, a solid "brew" if you will, that has a consistent taste and is not too sweet or strange. It holds its flavor the whole way through, and let me just say the cream on top is excellent for giving the drinker a butterbeer moustache. I'm finding difficulty in describing it more, except to say that it must be tried and will not disappoint.

A frozen 'icee' version of the butterbeer will also be available in the park. After finishing our butterbeer, we tried it, too. It really is a testament to how solid a drink is, when you can make a frozen version of it accentuating the flavor that doesn't completely ruin it. The frozen butterbeer was just as good a treat and will definitely benefit on those really hot July days in Florida. I have no doubt that both the butterbeer and its frozen rendition will have guests piling in from the rest of the Islands of Adventure park to try it. Once they are there, of course, they'll be stuck I suspect.

The butterbeer was only the first item off the menu that we tried. There was much, much more.

Within the next few minutes we saw all of the dishes that would be served inside the park. Overall impressions were that the meals are balanced - containing salad to offset the meat and vice versa. They've taken the food mentioned by J.K. Rowling in her books and broken it down into several plates of yum. For main courses, the park will be serving British-themed food using European recipes: shepherd's pie, fish and chips, Cornish pasties and leek soup. Other dishes such as chicken and ribs and corn will be served. The head chef of the Harry Potter park, Mr. Stephen Jayson, also has some specialist equipment to work with. We were told that, in the kitchen of the Three Broomsticks, they have a smoke machine for the meat and a corn smoker for cooking corn fresh (while it's still in the husk!).

In what is such a good idea I have separated it by starting a new paragraph, the park will serve a meal called "The Big Feast" - which is a platter designed for four people - consisting of half chickens, ribs, sweet potatoes and corns on the cob. This "big feast" platter is what the fan-site heads were treated to. As well as the salad and fish and chips. Four people will be very thoroughly satisfied with this meal. Even two of our friends who flew to Universal from overseas (one British, one Irish) were impressed at the authenticity of the European-style foods. They were raving about the sweet potatoes!

My first foray into British cuisine was some fish and chips I had at a pub in Stratford-upon-Avon (birthplace of William Shakespeare) in June of 2006. The fish and chips I had there were served alongside the famous local cider, which I was surprised to learn is an ale, and not a beverage resembling "apple cider" that I enjoy at my family's Thanksgiving dinner. The relevance of this story as it pertains to this report comes with my surprise as I began to have the Hogsmeade style fish-and-chips, and was presented with Hogsmeade's brand pumpkin juice.

The pumpkin juice, also served cold and quite refreshing, is also a unique beverage constructed by the culinary geniuses at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter theme park. I mention apple cider because it is the only thing I can think of to compare it to. It does for pumpkin what apple cider does for apples. It is a sweet, delightful drink that tastes of cinammon and ginger, pumpkin eccentuated and my, oh my is it tasty. This is another beverage you just have to try to believe. Harry and his friends at Hogwarts have pumpkin juice during their feast, and so too did we at our tasting of the food. The two together made for a truly authentic experience that is sure to be unreal once it can take place inside a finished wizarding world theme park.

Some Harry Potter fans throughout the years have felt that there was a bigger mystery in the Potter books than the secret behind He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named. They wanted to know how Harry and his friends could eat so much and not suffer from obesity or diabetes. It was with special care on his face that Mr. Florrel told us there would be kids portions of all of the dishes offered in the park, and that each of them (Fish and Chips, chicken with salad, etc...) were under 300 calories. It is so evident, the planning and care that went into this menu, that my ability to describe my encounter with this food may fall short. However, hopefully in reading you can tell that these meals were prepared with the guests' delight and health as the number one concern.

Ah, yes. Desert.

There was a quote used in my previous report which stated that "not a meeting was held without all seven Potter books in the room, and not a decision was made without them present." This quote actually belongs to Richard Florrel, and he was speaking of the food served in the park. Ric actually had three of his books with him while we were eating, and we saw that they were place-marked with post-its as thin as toothpicks and color-coded. I presume that each of those flags was a reference to food or drink in the Harry Potter books, and Ric said that he can track every one and has gotten to know them fairly well. Being the VP of food and merchandise, it was likely Ric's choice of which sweets and goodies to bring to life. From our experience tasting a wide variety of the deserts after our stunning meal of salad, ribs, potatoes, corn and chicken, I have to say he's done an alarming job.

Strawberry-peanut-butter ice cream. Okay. This one presented a particular challenge to the wizaring world theme park chefs, we were told: "How best to do it, that was a concern. It's strawberry, and it's peanut butter, and it's in the Harry Potter books and Rowling says they eat it. Well, okay then. Let's try to make it." The strawberry peanut butter ice cream is realized in the Potter theme park and is better than you'd think just by reading about it. It far surpasses any ice cream with peanut butter chunks I've had from a supermarket (not that that should come as a surprise this far along in my report), and is a solid example of a one-of-the-kind experience awaiting Potter fans everywhere.

Cauldron cakes, like chocolate cupcakes only molded like real cauldrons, are an example of the finesse in practice at the Wizarding World's kitchen. They're cauldrons with a handle overtop - I don't know how they bake it. Chocolate syrup and deserts, cookies, all were served on a tray to us. I was, at this point, far too full to try everything (sorry). I knew I would be coming back.

The bottom line is that everything served at the Wizarding World is so beyond impressive that you have to try it to believe it. The chefs have taken so many food items from the books, and they LOOK so appetizing (it is so hard to write this report without photographs of the amazing dishes we saw) that nobody is going to be walking away disappointed. To dispell a rumor once and for all, the butterbeer in the park is not alcoholic but they HAVE concocted a special brew for the Hog's Head pub called "Hog's Brew" which is unique to the park. If it's anything like the care that went into their other food and drink, I am sure it will quickly replace traditional Muggle adult beverages as favorites.

The butterbeer and pumpkin juice served in the park will not be shipped or sold outside of the park. It will be available in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter theme park only. We asked, and they told us. You will have to travel to Hogwarts (in Orlando, FL) this summer to get it. If I lived near the park, I'd be stopping by Hogsmeade three times a day for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Their food is going to be that good. One will not tire of it easy. 
 Now if those descriptions didn't make you hungry, there's something wrong with you. jk


----------



## Magpie

Wow!  I think we're all going to be ten pounds heavier by the end of our vacation.


----------



## englishrose47

I am waiting for the first reports of the ACTUAL ride to see if this CHICKEN can handle it


----------



## universalfan

Have you done Spiderman at Universal? If I had to try and guess I'd say it will probably be similar as far as the thrill level.


----------



## Aristocath

Well, those reports have me planning lunch AND dinner at the Three Broomsticks!


----------



## jenn-n-okla

I haven't been on the Dis boards in a couple of weeks due to being busy at work so forgive me but I am totally lost as to opening dates.

We will be there June 7 and 8.  What are our chances if any of it being open, if even just to eat and shop?   That food report sounds awesome and I would LOVE to share that meal with my family.


----------



## universalfan

That's the million dollar question and if you haven't been on in a couple weeks you have missed a lot of drama on this one. The short answer is probably, particularly if you're staying on site. Rumor has it that FJ is still missing some components, so we are all sitting on our hands here waiting to hear of TM previews. When we hear of them we know the passholder previews and soft opens are close behind.

I was hoping for just the shops to be open even if FJ isn't, but I also heard that WB insists that they open it all at once. Frankly that seems silly to me. They could sell a heck of a lot of butterbeer Easter weekend if they'd just open those gates . . .


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

englishrose47 said:


> I am waiting for the first reports of the ACTUAL ride to see if this CHICKEN can handle it



Nope, instead we got reports on the chicken.. which sounds GREAT.


----------



## jenn-n-okla

universalfan said:


> That's the million dollar question and if you haven't been on in a couple weeks you have missed a lot of drama on this one. The short answer is probably, particularly if you're staying on site. Rumor has it that FJ is still missing some components, so we are all sitting on our hands here waiting to hear of TM previews. When we hear of them we know the passholder previews and soft opens are close behind.
> 
> I was hoping for just the shops to be open even if FJ isn't, but I also heard that WB insists that they open it all at once. Frankly that seems silly to me. They could sell a heck of a lot of butterbeer Easter weekend if they'd just open those gates . . .



Yes that is what I was thinking.  The Butterbeer and all that merchandise.  My 14 yr old daughter is super excited to go have postcards sent to her friends with the HP post mark.  
We have rode the DD coaster many times before so other than the theme change I wouldn't be that disappointed in missing it.  FJ on the other hand I would love to experience.  I am worried about the line though.  Our 8yr old uses oxygen and the extreme heat and humidity in Florida are rough on her.  We have used the guest assistance pass and the "stroller = wheelchair" so we can keep up with her and the o2 machine two times before.  She has a portable machine that runs on batteries so we don't have to worry about tanks. So I am hoping to get one of those again.  PLEASE don't flame me about the assistance card being a front of the line pass.  It isn't you still have to wait it is just in a shaded area and easier to access.


----------



## glocon

You know, I was considering getting the Meal Deal armbands, but after this review I think we'll be eating in Hogsmead more than anywhere so no go on the Meal Deal for us!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

After hearing about all the food and desserts, there goes my diet.


----------



## englishrose47

That menu description sounds YUMMY!!! Can't wait to see cost etc !!!


----------



## tzuhouse

So can you make reservations for Universal like you do for Disney?  If so, how far in advance?  I'm only a few weeks away from my 180 day mark when I'll be making my Disney ressies and want to make sure we get seats for any HP thing we can.

Mary


----------



## universalfan

There are no reservations for Three Broomsticks beyond the special breakfast buffet offered in the HP package. It is labeled as a counter service restaurant so I can't imagine them ever taking reservations, but who knows with the crowds this will bring.


----------



## Metro West

tzuhouse said:


> So can you make reservations for Universal like you do for Disney?  If so, how far in advance?  I'm only a few weeks away from my 180 day mark when I'll be making my Disney ressies and want to make sure we get seats for any HP thing we can.
> 
> Mary


That's the nice thing about Universal...you don't have plan your dinners seven years in advance. Most places won't take ressies more than 30 days out or so. You could even wait until that morning and call...if it's not a busy period.


----------



## pmdeve

I'm sure it's going to be busy.  How early can you call for reservations?


----------



## Metro West

pmdeve said:


> I'm sure it's going to be busy.  How early can you call for reservations?


 For which restaurant?


----------



## ADP

Just so everyone knows.. There will be no reservations for the 3 Broomsticks restaurant. 

*Breakast - *Table Service - Only those with the Harry Potter package can make a reservations for breakfast at the 3 Broomsticks.  All others will get a table on a first come, first served basis

*Lunch -* Counter service only

*Dinner -* Counter service only  

This was the information I received from IOA dining reservations.


----------



## bbangel

Did I miss the description of breakfast? What exactly is a traditional British breakfast?


----------



## ashleybea

I'm going down to Disney world on June 23rd. Were staying a couple days and have decided to have one day off from the parks. On that day should I go over to Universal. No one else in my party wants to go (not big Harry Potter fans). So I will be alone. . I know it will be busy. What do you think?


----------



## Tinks1984

bbangel said:


> Did I miss the description of breakfast? What exactly is a traditional British breakfast?



In my eyes (but I haven't seen the menu either), a traditional British breakfast consists of: Sausage, Bacon, Eggs, Black Pudding, Grilled Tomatoes, Beans and sometimes Fried Bread...


----------



## Metro West

ashleybea said:


> I'm going down to Disney world on June 23rd. Were staying a couple days and have decided to have one day off from the parks. On that day should I go over to Universal. No one else in my party wants to go (not big Harry Potter fans). So I will be alone. . I know it will be busy. What do you think?


 If you want to go...I say GO!


----------



## glocon

What is black pudding and fried bread?  It all sounds tastey!


----------



## TraceyL

glocon said:


> *What is black pudding *and fried bread?  It all sounds tastey!



You do not want to kno w- trust me


----------



## Cyrano

glocon said:


> What is black pudding and fried bread?  It all sounds tastey!



Black pudding along with haggis is the food of gods.

Here is a link to making the pudding


----------



## Howellsy

Black pudding is horrible!  I normally ask for extra bacon/sausage to replace all the stuff I don't like on a cooked breakfast.

Have any UK people seen the Virgin package? If you book Universal tickets through them and turn up at 07.30 at Mythos then you too can get early access to WWOHP. I'm not entirely sure how this works or accurate it is, as it was printed in January.


----------



## december

I really wish I hadn't been so curious about black pudding-some things I really don't want to know.


----------



## Don Pacho

Tinks1984 said:


> In my eyes (but I haven't seen the menu either), a traditional British breakfast consists of: Sausage, Bacon, Eggs, Black Pudding, Grilled Tomatoes, Beans and sometimes Fried Bread...



Isn't that what you guys call a civilized breakfast?


----------



## englishrose47

glocon said:


> What is black pudding and fried bread?  It all sounds tastey!




I love Black pudding and Fried Bread !! Which is just that a slice of bread fried in bacon grease !! Delish but OOOOOH so bad for you!!!


----------



## KimRaye

Ross21 said:


> Three options to getting to US from WDW.
> 
> 1.  The bus, approx $30 pp, but you have to catch it at the TTC I believe, this is a city bus...
> 
> 2.  Taxi  - Minimum of $35 EACH WAY (not including tip) unless the driver takes you the loooong way, then it will be more.
> 
> 3.  Mears - the easiest of all.   (.mearstransportation.com/)
> Depending on how many people you have, you could reserve one of their town cars for like $100 *round trip* (for everyone).
> 
> I have spent more than this with a taxi..  If you go the taxi route, make sure you take some maps and study up on the routes at least a little..  That way you won't get litterally taken for a ride...
> 
> 
> Have Fun!


Thank you ALL for the replies, and help!   Also thanks to the poster who posted the one day-two park ticket info!   ALL very helpful for this HP-loving muggle! 



Magpie said:


> Wow!  I think we're all going to be ten pounds heavier by the end of our vacation.


I think I am just from reading it!


----------



## mum4jenn

universalfan said:


> Gosh I hope so, because I'll be there again in late April as well. Now for some really exciting stuff. BJCool at www.orlandounited.com has kindly posted this. Isn't it amazing info?
> EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Leaky Cauldron has released their second of the three reports we were promised!!!!
> 
> 
> Presenting the second (of three-ish) parts of our report of Leaky's preview of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. Tonight at 7pm Eastern, join us in PotterCast's LiveStream, where we will talk about this and our previous report of the Hogwarts and the Forbidden Journey attraction; you can ask questions and more, so we'll see you there! Meanwhile read on, and maybe make sure your next meal is not too far off before you begin...
> 
> By Melissa Anelli
> 
> All right. Enough about the attractions and how much it looks like Hogwarts and the sparkle of the fake snow and the crooked turrets and the bootlegged images over which we've all been drooling over like starved pomeranians.
> 
> This is about the food.
> 
> During last week's attraction preview Leaky had a sampling of nearly everything that will be offered in the Three Broomsticks restaurant/pub. (We mean it: nearly everything. We walked in like normal people and ambled out, carting our bellies in front of us in wheelbarrows and planning endless sets of crunches.)
> 
> Some quick facts:
> 
> The food is prepared on the premises. Universal has gone to the lengths of installing a slow roaster (because Orlando isn't hot enough) in the back to create a home-cooked style.
> We don't know what any of it will cost yet.
> The food was presented to us very excitedly by Ric Florrel, Senior VP of Food and Merch, and Stephen Jayson, the head chef.
> It replicates food found in the books pretty faithfully (in some cases unbelievably so)
> There are options for children (all kids' meals under 300 calories) and vegetarians (no Vegetarian Meal per se, but there's a Mac and Cheese option and a Potato Leek soup that may even be vegan friendly)
> Butterbeer and pumpkin juice will blow your mind. The butterbeer was selected by J.K. Rowling out of a number of variations. More on that below.
> The food features some fried and comfort food but the menu is mostly made up of things you might find on a Weasley dinner table.
> Butterbeer is not alcoholic, but there will be a Hog's Head Ale that is exclusive to the park, and in fact exclusive to the Hog's Head Pub (more on that later in the month of April). The tap for it featured a 3-D hog snout. You can only get it there.
> Pumpkin juice will be bottled and sold; butterbeer will not.
> It was "really important that it was food that looked like it walked out of the Harry Potter books," said Thierry Coup (VP, Universal Creative).
> 
> 
> And with that we bring you everything we can possibly remember:
> 
> Butterbeer: It's like cream soda plus shortbread cookies plus plus something. When the (nonalcoholic; there is no alcoholic version) butterbeer is poured, the barkeep applies the foam separately. The foam makes frothy foam mustaches that you'll lick off your top lip like it's your job. It must have some yeast, because it kept replicating itself in the glass as the butterbeer below it diminished. It's a whole separate taste, much thicker than the butterbeer below it, and fuller in flavor, almost like a creamed gingerbread cookie. It's served in a plastic stein that you return (that says "Butterbeer" on it), but souvenir steins will be available to purchase.
> Pumpkin juice: Like apple and pumpkin pie in a crisp and summery drink. Lots of hints of cinnamon and honey and autumnal spices that somehow feel like something you could easily drink in the one-billion-degree weather of Orlando in July.
> The Great Feast: One food option is a Great Feast, which claims to serve a family of four but could probably stretch to five or six. A trough - I mean - platter of food, it contains several huge ears of corn, at least four large, roasted bits of chicken, four servings of ribs, seasoned and roasted vegetables, and seasoned potatoes. It was this more than anything that we could not believe was being prepared at a theme park.
> Fish and Chips: Properly British, and by all accounts the fish inside the crusty container was of a quality few had experienced (even the Brit sitting next to me thought so).
> Other options included: Shepherd's pie (comes in a little ceramic container, very tasty - the pie, that is, not the ceramic container, although certainly if seasoned- all right, that joke's gone on long enough); a chicken salad; heaps of vegetables; cornish pasties (twice the size that would be considered "bite" size, a nice small option),
> Dessert: Seriously, folks, you might want to plan two trips on two separate days, because if you think your stomach can handle all of that food and then miss out on a dessert table that seems to have marched right out of the bakery section of Honeydukes, YOU ARE WRONG. For starters, they made Strawberry and Peanut Butter Ice Cream. Ten points if you didn't get to this sentence before remembering where that appears in the books: yep, die hards, in the second book, Harry buys this for himself and Ron and Hermione, and if you read it and thought, "Um, what kind of weirdo wizard thing is that?" you were not alone. And that was everyone's initial reaction - "Really? They made strawberry and peanut butter ice cream? Really? That's just silly." Silly must be the new freaking-delicious because it was the best thing on the menu and something I would spend a whole day's calories on if given the chance. I don't even like strawberry ice cream on its own. This, however, with bits of peanut butter and vanilla dancing around inside - this was great.
> Cauldron Cakes: Leaky Cauldron readers, we have waited for this for years. Cauldron Cakes. Big, stand-on-their-own, chocolate spongy canisters leaking - exploding, more like - gooey chocolate fondue something-or-other that may or may not be a substance I wish covered everything. (Smart money's on "may.") The hard chocolate handle sticking out of the top and the clear sugared bubbles in the middle really made it art.
> 
> 
> A few bites of each of those, after a few bites of each of everything else at lunch, had us all feeling pretty droopy. Somehow, somehow, through sheer persistence and moral fiber, we summoned the courage to do our sworn duty as Harry Potter webmeisters and reach for
> 
> the treacle tart (gummy, creamy, a cherry inside) and the apple tart (like an apple crumble), and the tiny pumpkin pies. There was more - cookies, some amazing looking thing with strawberries in a cup under several strata of chocolate - but at this point it was a safe bet that diabetic coma wasn't far off and we should try and get out of there with our pride and more or less at our current body weight.
> 
> Just think...we haven't even been to Honeydukes yet.
> 
> (On that note, Leaky is proud to announce its Hogwartsercise class, premiering at LeakyCon 2011...)
> 
> 
> And MuggleNet has released their second of the three reports we were promised!!!!
> 
> 
> This is the second of three reports to be published stemming from a recent visit to Universal Studios in Orlando, FL where several Harry Potter fan-sites were invited to partake in some behind-the-scenes special events. The first report contained an interview with the man foremost behind the Wizarding World of Harry Potter theme park and his description of its feature ride, "Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey" - as well as a special tour we were given through its queue. Although that report answered long-standing questions about the most-anticipated ride in the park, I feel that this report details what will be the Wizarding World's knockout punch to fans and non-fans everywhere: the food.
> 
> On our recent trip to Universal, we met with Richard Florell who is the senior VP of Food and Merchandise for the Wizarding World of Harry Potter theme park. He brought food with him. It was the food that they will serve in the Harry Potter theme park when it opens on June 18th.
> 
> Note: later today it is expected that a full menu of food and drink available in the HP theme park will be released by Universal Studios as per a prior understanding between them and us. Although pictures of the food itself are not at this time available, we expect that such images are forthcoming.
> 
> There is really only one way to summarize what is going to be said in this review: try the food. All of it. Then have some more. It'll do you good.
> 
> Our first taste off the Wizarding World's menu was the storied butterbeer. It had been reported previously that, in order to create butterbeer for the park, a long and complicated process was taken which resulted in J.K. Rowling herself sitting down with five flaggons of potential butterbeer and being able to decide which recipe was "the one." So we were really excited when Mr. Florrel told us we'd be having some. Sure enough, a moment later we each had a mug of the amber liquid, topped off with a white fuzz and even bubbling slightly, in our hands. A few of us raised our glass and opted to toast "Harry Potter, the Boy Who Lived" (I'm proud to say I prompted that one) and then we drank.
> 
> It was thick, the fuzz, then rich, then colder and thinner at the bottom. A few more drinks and I was sure that the substance I was drinking was from another world. I don't know how they did it, but the butterbeer feels like it changes density as you drink. It's chilled, too - the butterbeer will be kept just above 32 degrees when it is served in the park. As for the taste, it is described as a cross between "butterscotch and shortbread" - I think that's probably accurate. I'll also say that I've become a fan of a personal homemade butterbeer recipe involving creme soda, rum and schnapps - but this, a non alcoholic beverage for park guests of all ages, far closer matches what is likely served in Hogsmeade of literature. What surprised me was that, the more I drank, the more I liked it. It is a solid beverage, a solid "brew" if you will, that has a consistent taste and is not too sweet or strange. It holds its flavor the whole way through, and let me just say the cream on top is excellent for giving the drinker a butterbeer moustache. I'm finding difficulty in describing it more, except to say that it must be tried and will not disappoint.
> 
> A frozen 'icee' version of the butterbeer will also be available in the park. After finishing our butterbeer, we tried it, too. It really is a testament to how solid a drink is, when you can make a frozen version of it accentuating the flavor that doesn't completely ruin it. The frozen butterbeer was just as good a treat and will definitely benefit on those really hot July days in Florida. I have no doubt that both the butterbeer and its frozen rendition will have guests piling in from the rest of the Islands of Adventure park to try it. Once they are there, of course, they'll be stuck I suspect.
> 
> The butterbeer was only the first item off the menu that we tried. There was much, much more.
> 
> Within the next few minutes we saw all of the dishes that would be served inside the park. Overall impressions were that the meals are balanced - containing salad to offset the meat and vice versa. They've taken the food mentioned by J.K. Rowling in her books and broken it down into several plates of yum. For main courses, the park will be serving British-themed food using European recipes: shepherd's pie, fish and chips, Cornish pasties and leek soup. Other dishes such as chicken and ribs and corn will be served. The head chef of the Harry Potter park, Mr. Stephen Jayson, also has some specialist equipment to work with. We were told that, in the kitchen of the Three Broomsticks, they have a smoke machine for the meat and a corn smoker for cooking corn fresh (while it's still in the husk!).
> 
> In what is such a good idea I have separated it by starting a new paragraph, the park will serve a meal called "The Big Feast" - which is a platter designed for four people - consisting of half chickens, ribs, sweet potatoes and corns on the cob. This "big feast" platter is what the fan-site heads were treated to. As well as the salad and fish and chips. Four people will be very thoroughly satisfied with this meal. Even two of our friends who flew to Universal from overseas (one British, one Irish) were impressed at the authenticity of the European-style foods. They were raving about the sweet potatoes!
> 
> My first foray into British cuisine was some fish and chips I had at a pub in Stratford-upon-Avon (birthplace of William Shakespeare) in June of 2006. The fish and chips I had there were served alongside the famous local cider, which I was surprised to learn is an ale, and not a beverage resembling "apple cider" that I enjoy at my family's Thanksgiving dinner. The relevance of this story as it pertains to this report comes with my surprise as I began to have the Hogsmeade style fish-and-chips, and was presented with Hogsmeade's brand pumpkin juice.
> 
> The pumpkin juice, also served cold and quite refreshing, is also a unique beverage constructed by the culinary geniuses at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter theme park. I mention apple cider because it is the only thing I can think of to compare it to. It does for pumpkin what apple cider does for apples. It is a sweet, delightful drink that tastes of cinammon and ginger, pumpkin eccentuated and my, oh my is it tasty. This is another beverage you just have to try to believe. Harry and his friends at Hogwarts have pumpkin juice during their feast, and so too did we at our tasting of the food. The two together made for a truly authentic experience that is sure to be unreal once it can take place inside a finished wizarding world theme park.
> 
> Some Harry Potter fans throughout the years have felt that there was a bigger mystery in the Potter books than the secret behind He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named. They wanted to know how Harry and his friends could eat so much and not suffer from obesity or diabetes. It was with special care on his face that Mr. Florrel told us there would be kids portions of all of the dishes offered in the park, and that each of them (Fish and Chips, chicken with salad, etc...) were under 300 calories. It is so evident, the planning and care that went into this menu, that my ability to describe my encounter with this food may fall short. However, hopefully in reading you can tell that these meals were prepared with the guests' delight and health as the number one concern.
> 
> Ah, yes. Desert.
> 
> There was a quote used in my previous report which stated that "not a meeting was held without all seven Potter books in the room, and not a decision was made without them present." This quote actually belongs to Richard Florrel, and he was speaking of the food served in the park. Ric actually had three of his books with him while we were eating, and we saw that they were place-marked with post-its as thin as toothpicks and color-coded. I presume that each of those flags was a reference to food or drink in the Harry Potter books, and Ric said that he can track every one and has gotten to know them fairly well. Being the VP of food and merchandise, it was likely Ric's choice of which sweets and goodies to bring to life. From our experience tasting a wide variety of the deserts after our stunning meal of salad, ribs, potatoes, corn and chicken, I have to say he's done an alarming job.
> 
> Strawberry-peanut-butter ice cream. Okay. This one presented a particular challenge to the wizaring world theme park chefs, we were told: "How best to do it, that was a concern. It's strawberry, and it's peanut butter, and it's in the Harry Potter books and Rowling says they eat it. Well, okay then. Let's try to make it." The strawberry peanut butter ice cream is realized in the Potter theme park and is better than you'd think just by reading about it. It far surpasses any ice cream with peanut butter chunks I've had from a supermarket (not that that should come as a surprise this far along in my report), and is a solid example of a one-of-the-kind experience awaiting Potter fans everywhere.
> 
> Cauldron cakes, like chocolate cupcakes only molded like real cauldrons, are an example of the finesse in practice at the Wizarding World's kitchen. They're cauldrons with a handle overtop - I don't know how they bake it. Chocolate syrup and deserts, cookies, all were served on a tray to us. I was, at this point, far too full to try everything (sorry). I knew I would be coming back.
> 
> The bottom line is that everything served at the Wizarding World is so beyond impressive that you have to try it to believe it. The chefs have taken so many food items from the books, and they LOOK so appetizing (it is so hard to write this report without photographs of the amazing dishes we saw) that nobody is going to be walking away disappointed. To dispell a rumor once and for all, the butterbeer in the park is not alcoholic but they HAVE concocted a special brew for the Hog's Head pub called "Hog's Brew" which is unique to the park. If it's anything like the care that went into their other food and drink, I am sure it will quickly replace traditional Muggle adult beverages as favorites.
> 
> The butterbeer and pumpkin juice served in the park will not be shipped or sold outside of the park. It will be available in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter theme park only. We asked, and they told us. You will have to travel to Hogwarts (in Orlando, FL) this summer to get it. If I lived near the park, I'd be stopping by Hogsmeade three times a day for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Their food is going to be that good. One will not tire of it easy.
> Now if those descriptions didn't make you hungry, there's something wrong with you. jk


 
Sounds Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magpie

bbangel said:


> Did I miss the description of breakfast? What exactly is a traditional British breakfast?



According to a Belfast friend of mine, it's tea and cold toast.


----------



## Sun Lover

Does anyone how the construction is coming along?  Is the Forbidden Journey ride even finished being built?


----------



## pandv_2000

december said:


> I really wish I hadn't been so curious about black pudding-some things I really don't want to know.



I know it sounds awful but you really should try it.  I loooove black pudding


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of jj3352, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				jj3352 said:
			
		

> Enjoy More to come


----------



## PegIra

When were these taken?  Do you think we will be able to tour Hogsmeade and/or Hogswart the last week of April?    I sure hope so.


----------



## Don Pacho

PegIra said:


> When were these taken?  Do you think we will be able to tour Hogsmeade and/or Hogswart the last week of April?    I sure hope so.



I really don't know. They were posted a few hours ago. They were probably taken yesterday or today.


----------



## lildamo

Sun Lover said:


> Does anyone how the construction is coming along?  Is the Forbidden Journey ride even finished being built?



Nobody knows as everything for the ride is inside.  All pictures released look as though the queue is finished though and there have been no rumours about problems with the ride.

Just final touches it looks like to go in Hogsmeade, but it's impossible for us to know how progress is going on Forbidden Journey or the revamped Dragons Challenge queue.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

Don't know if this has been mentioned (here or on another thread) but I was just watching Castle from last night and a commercial for Celebrity Apprentice came on- saying if you want an inside look at Universal's WWOHP to watch this Sunday's ep (ch 4). Their "challenge" is HP themed, and it looked like from the commercial they were walking the grounds of Hogsmeade, and by the flight of the HG. Not sure how worthwhile it will be to watch, but I have a DVR and can fast forward through it


----------



## KimRaye

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned (here or on another thread) but I was just watching Castle from last night and a commercial for Celebrity Apprentice came on- saying if you want an inside look at Universal's WWOHP to watch this Sunday's ep (ch 4). Their "challenge" is HP themed, and it looked like from the commercial they were walking the grounds of Hogsmeade, and by the flight of the HG. Not sure how worthwhile it will be to watch, but I have a DVR and can fast forward through it


I saw the same thing ON Celebrity Apprentice.  Looks like they have to advertise or something for WWOHP.  Sunday, we shall see.


----------



## Dollyrar

Someone just posted a picture of the Forbidden Journey ride vehicle on Orlando United, but the Mods have removed it. Bah! Yellow seats apparently...


----------



## TheRatPack

How will dining reservations be handled at Universal for the new restaurants?  We've never stayed on site at Universal....but did want to try out the new restaurant in the Harry Potter section....I figured people who stay on site get 1st dibs....but is there a way for outsiders to make reservations?


----------



## lildamo

TheRatPack said:


> How will dining reservations be handled at Universal for the new restaurants?  We've never stayed on site at Universal....but did want to try out the new restaurant in the Harry Potter section....I figured people who stay on site get 1st dibs....but is there a way for outsiders to make reservations?



The Three Broomsticks will be a counter service restaurant - no need to make reservations!  Breakfast in the morning will be first-come-first-serve if you don't have the full HP package.


----------



## TheRatPack

lildamo said:


> The Three Broomsticks will be a counter service restaurant - no need to make reservations!  Breakfast in the morning will be first-come-first-serve if you don't have the full HP package.



When I price out vacation packages on Universals site it says that the breakfast at Three Broomsticks is included but reservations are required?


----------



## damo

TheRatPack said:


> When I price out vacation packages on Universals site it says that the breakfast at Three Broomsticks is included but reservations are required?



Only for package people.  Regular customers can't make reservations.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Jumboshrmp, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Jumboshrmp said:
			
		

> I happened to be standing behind the rope by the themed entrance to WWoHP when Ellen walked into it with her camera crew.
> 
> Since the area is so out of the way, I'd say that there were only about 30 guests in the area that had any idea what was going on.
> 
> Ellen was about 20 feet away from me. I have a lot of pictures that I will post below.
> 
> Bill Davis ( President and Chief Operating Officer of Universal Orlando) was also there, as well as two kids (one wearing a Harry potter shirt) which I can only imagine were the winner's of Ellen's contest.
> They took pictures and filmed in front of the entrance, and then they dramatically opened the gates to let us in.
> 
> Pics:
> UO Team Members put up a temporary rope to keep guests from getting closer to the WWoHP entrance, so we knew something was up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera Crews started to show up. We decided to stick around. That is Bill Davis, with the striped polo shirt and shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who a lot of these people are in front of the rope, but they must be family members of the crew or VIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thought that Ellen had been inside WWoHP all day, and the camera crew was getting ready for her to leave, but nope. She came out of a door somewhere and here she was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is definitely her. The most amazing part was how calm and civil that the few guests that saw her were. A few minutes later, someone shouted "WE LOVE YOU ELLEN!" but that was it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with what appears to be the lucky contest winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they dramatically open the gates to the WWoHP and go in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOO!!!!!!!!! Let us in too!!!!!


----------



## universalfan

Here's the link to the ride vehicles picture. View it quick before it disappears.

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/univer...otter-and-the-forbidden-journey-vehicles.html


----------



## damo

universalfan said:


> Here's the link to the ride vehicles picture. View it quick before it disappears.
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/univer...otter-and-the-forbidden-journey-vehicles.html




Make sure when you look at the picture you realize that the arm is attached to the back of the vehicle, so it is lying on its back.  The front of the vehicle is open.


----------



## universalfan

Good to know! This may be a bit more thrilling than we had expected. It may actually be a little too thrilling for some riders, particularly younger children. Luckily my DD11 is Queen of the Speed Demons.

Now if I could just get her to give up on spinny rides forever and for always . . . 

I don't mind being flopped around and dropped from twenty stories or so, it's the spinning that gets me every time. I have a theory that my brain has shrunk since I've gotten older and now it acually jostles around in there when exposed to traumatic levels of centrifugal force!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com


*The picture of the Harry Potter ride vehicles is spreading like crazy all over the internet.

The following comments are interesting that describe the attraction vehicles:*





			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> OK... Administrators... please remove if you feel it violates policy or whatever.
> 
> Ok everyone, I am going to post a lengthy description of the picture that was posted of the ride vehicles. I will page it down a bit so be prepared to scroll fast as I will not be whiting it out. It is just a story of my impression of what I saw. It will really be up to your imaginations to fill in the picture in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are at least 8 cars/machines fully and partially visible in the picture. Each vehicle is huge and positioned very close together as if they are awaiting deployment from the smaller building to the big building. Most of them have the benches mounted and the arms are extended straight up at the ceiling. If you were sitting in one of those benches you would be looking right at the ceiling and my guess would put you at approximately 25' (nearly three stories) or more in the air. One of the machines closest in the pic has the arm bent at the camera and there is no bench attached. There is a long cable coming out of this unbenched mount, perhaps for audio and other effects perhaps? The base of these vehicles (the rolling part) appears to be at least 10'x10' if not more, (look at the room you are sitting in right now) and the mechanics and tubing and electrical boxes on the bases is so vast for each vehicle that it looks like something created by NASA. Finally, (and I did not believe this would be possible with a four seater), it appears that the benches may actually be able to rotate on their end axis. For anyone who has the picture, I am talking about the car in the upper far right where you see that the roof of the bench is rotated in a different direction that the other machines. It could be that the whole car may be rotated but that is out of the picture and cannot be seen.
> 
> The benches look far more formal than the original diagrams I, ehem, saw. They were once more country style (think Dutch Hagrid) on the sides. Now they have a "gothic choir stall in a cathedral look".
> 
> The benches are yellow now but I believe that is just a primer and had yet to be themed with a faux wood finish. Everything other than the bench is BLACK... really BLACK and this means that 90% of the ride vehicle is black. Finally, in the picture, all of the benches are angled so that we cannot see the seating itself, only the side, back and tops of the benches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> END OF POST.... move forward please...


 


.


----------



## englishrose47

Magpie said:


> According to a Belfast friend of mine, it's tea and cold toast.



Sounds right to me Just add some marmalade!!!!


----------



## englishrose47

pandv_2000 said:


> I know it sounds awful but you really should try it.  I loooove black pudding



Me tooo and when I had it at Raglan Road I got someone elses too cuz they wouldn't touch it


----------



## LoveToDisney

I would think the ride vehicle for the Forbidden Journey has to have some place to put cameras and other things even if the feet dangle....perhaps a place under the seat? Guests are going to want to have their cameras to take pics of the intricate cue so they would have carryon's when they arrive at the ride loading area. With nearly 1200-1800 people/hour ride projection, there's no way Universal could provide enough lockers for the riders to place their personal items away for several hours. Am I missing something?


----------



## Dollyrar

Very excited by the ride vehicle picture!


----------



## Metro West

LoveToDisney said:


> I would think the ride vehicle for the Forbidden Journey has to have some place to put cameras and other things even if the feet dangle....perhaps a place under the seat? Guests are going to want to have their cameras to take pics of the intricate cue so they would have carryon's when they arrive at the ride loading area. With nearly 1200-1800 people/hour ride projection, there's no way Universal could provide enough lockers for the riders to place their personal items away for several hours. Am I missing something?


 We'll have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## meryll83

damo said:


> Make sure when you look at the picture you realize that the arm is attached to the back of the vehicle, so it is lying on its back.  The front of the vehicle is open.


Ah, I get it now - thanks!


----------



## mickey916

LoveToDisney said:


> I would think the ride vehicle for the Forbidden Journey has to have some place to put cameras and other things even if the feet dangle....perhaps a place under the seat? Guests are going to want to have their cameras to take pics of the intricate cue so they would have carryon's when they arrive at the ride loading area. With nearly 1200-1800 people/hour ride projection, there's no way Universal could provide enough lockers for the riders to place their personal items away for several hours. Am I missing something?


I wonder if they'll even allow photography (although it would be hard to stop it entirely).  When we went to the MOS display in Boston, my kids were all excited and brought their cameras only to be told "no cameras allowed in the exhibits"...too bad, cuz it was really cool!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I'm very afraid of this ride because I can't stand rides that turn me up side down, I tried it once and never again. I just hope it moves a lot but doesn't turn up-side-down, that I can handle. But since this is HP I'll probably ride it even if I end up sick afterwards...


----------



## damo

universalfan said:


> Here's the link to the ride vehicles picture. View it quick before it disappears.
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/univer...otter-and-the-forbidden-journey-vehicles.html




poof!!!


----------



## vegetablegirl

LoveToDisney said:


> I would think the ride vehicle for the Forbidden Journey has to have some place to put cameras and other things even if the feet dangle....perhaps a place under the seat? Guests are going to want to have their cameras to take pics of the intricate cue so they would have carryon's when they arrive at the ride loading area. With nearly 1200-1800 people/hour ride projection, there's no way Universal could provide enough lockers for the riders to place their personal items away for several hours. Am I missing something?



According to Mugglenet, a Harry Potter fan site that had a representative go to IOA to look through the WWoHP, there will be an option to go through the line (which they report is quite wide) and then exit before getting on the attraction. That way, I assume, you could look around and take pictures without actually riding the attraction with your camera.


----------



## ashleybea

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I'm very afraid of this ride because I can't stand rides that turn me up side down, I tried it once and never again. I just hope it moves a lot but doesn't turn up-side-down, that I can handle. But since this is HP I'll probably ride it even if I end up sick afterwards...



I don't think it will go upside down. I believe i read on Mugglenet that you will not go upside down on the ride


----------



## inkkognito

Bummer, the ride vehicle picture is gone.


----------



## donaldduck352

*they had a soft opening today!!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

inkkognito said:


> Bummer, the ride vehicle picture is gone.


this one?



donaldduck352 said:


> *they had a soft opening today!!!!*


----------



## mickey916

donaldduck352 said:


> *they had a soft opening today!!!!*



Seriously or is this April fools???


----------



## GoofyforDisney3

donaldduck352 said:


> *they had a soft opening today!!!!*



It is really late to be doing an April fools joke, but good one!


----------



## universalfan

If you saw the ride vehicles, it does not look possible for them to turn you upside down: face down, flat on your back and sideways, yes, but a complete inversion, no.


----------



## inkkognito

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> this one?



Thank you thank you thank you! I was linking to the podcast post with the pic. from Examiner it's not there anymore. I also linked over here to this thread so maybe we'll get some new members here at the dark side.


----------



## donaldduck352

GoofyforDisney3 said:


> It is really late to be doing an April fools joke, but good one!



*I've been working allday so I figure better late then never..

APIRL FOOLS YA"LLL....*


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *I've been working allday so I figure better late then never..
> 
> APIRL FOOLS YA"LLL....*



I hope they send you to Azkaban..


----------



## donaldduck352

nerdboyrockstar said:


> I hope they send you to Azkaban..



*I just had to do it!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *I've been working allday so I figure better late then never..
> 
> APIRL FOOLS YA"LLL....*


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>








*Goodnight all..*


----------



## lindalinda

I have the picture of the ride seats saved.  If it didn't take me 20 minutes to post on here anymore I would try to link it for you guys!  

I was hoping I wasn't frozen anymore but it looks like I still am.  Such a shame, I really know you guys miss me.


----------



## universalfan

Ellen's video is posted on her website so you can watch it now instead of waiting for the broadcast later. They showed her in the various shops and in the queue for FJ but did not show any clips of that ride or Dragon Challenge. They did show them on FOTP, which is the kiddie coaster in that area.


----------



## Thumper_Man

universalfan said:


> Ellen's video is posted on her website so you can watch it now instead of waiting for the broadcast later. They showed her in the various shops and in the queue for FJ but did not show any clips of that ride or Dragon Challenge. They did show them on FOTP, which is the kiddie coaster in that area.



Just checked it out.  Awesome.  Can't wait.  That left me wanting to see more.


----------



## F-L-A

universalfan said:


> If you saw the ride vehicles, it does not look possible for them to turn you upside down: face down, flat on your back and sideways, yes, but a complete inversion, no.



It's very possible. Will this ride turn you upside-down? Probably not. But it can.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

universalfan said:


> Ellen's video is posted on her website so you can watch it now instead of waiting for the broadcast later. They showed her in the various shops and in the queue for FJ but did not show any clips of that ride or Dragon Challenge. They did show them on FOTP, which is the kiddie coaster in that area.



Here's the link to Ellen's video ...


----------



## universalfan

What I meant was since the vehicle is attached to the arm, I can't see it going in a complete circle like a roller coaster inversion. Still, if it is going to mimic flying as in the movies then I suspect there will be a LOT of dips, sweeps, and sudden starts and stops. Can't wait!!


----------



## yaytezIOA

An all new High res pic from Universal
Looks fraggin awesome!


----------



## damo

yaytezIOA said:


> An all new High res pic from Universal
> Looks fraggin awesome!



I'm getting an oops when I click on the link.  Anyone else?


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

damo said:


> I'm getting an oops when I click on the link.  Anyone else?



Me too- It says it can't display the site.


----------



## universalfan

Try this one.

http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/images.php

Caption:
Hagrid's Hut
An authentic replica from the Harry Potter films, guests will pass by Hagrid's hut on their way to the Flight of the Hippogriff family-friendly roller coaster. Just before they board, Hagrid instructs guests on how to properly approach and fly on a Hippogriff. Hagrid’s hut will be seen as part of a feature about The Wizarding World of Harry Potter on NBC's The Celebrity Apprentice this Sunday, April 4. The Wizarding World of Harry Potter grand opens on June 18.


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

OMG!  There sure were Beauxbatons dancers in that Ellen clip, and some Durmstrang boys inthe background too!  How freakin cool!!


----------



## englishrose47

universalfan said:


> Try this one.
> 
> http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/images.php
> 
> Caption:
> Hagrid's Hut
> An authentic replica from the Harry Potter films, guests will pass by Hagrid's hut on their way to the Flight of the Hippogriff family-friendly roller coaster. Just before they board, Hagrid instructs guests on how to properly approach and fly on a Hippogriff. Hagrids hut will be seen as part of a feature about The Wizarding World of Harry Potter on NBC's The Celebrity Apprentice this Sunday, April 4. The Wizarding World of Harry Potter grand opens on June 18.



Do you know what time?


----------



## universalfan

9 pm EST


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

We have the image of Hagrid's Hut on our blog too.

http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/09/15/universal-releases-wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-details/


----------



## MurphyJoe

universalfan said:


> What I meant was since the vehicle is attached to the arm, I can't see it going in a complete circle like a roller coaster inversion. Still, if it is going to mimic flying as in the movies then I suspect there will be a LOT of dips, sweeps, and sudden starts and stops. Can't wait!!



The vertical axis can't move 360 degrees, but the horizontal can. Not saying it will, mind you, just that it could.


----------



## Cat0727

I loved Ellen's video! The songs she always plays in her videos are hilarious. I can't wait to see it for myself this year!


----------



## universalfan

Now I see what you mean. I am starting to think that this ride is going to be a lot more thrilling than anyone ever imagined.


----------



## tttessa

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Here's the link to Ellen's video ...



WOW...looks fantastic - thanks for the link... we don't get all the US channels over here in UK.

Tessa


----------



## FloridaSam

tttessa said:


> WOW...looks fantastic - thanks for the link... we don't get all the US channels over here in UK.
> 
> Tessa



Hi Tessa

If you've got Sky Ellen is on the Diva channel.

Sam


----------



## amacspad

Heyo, just wondered (very sorry if you have already been asked) but when they have the soft openings do you get any inclings a few days before or is it just a surprise of the day thing? I know they won't want the world and his dog turning up, we are there from 14th - 21st may and would be gutted to miss anything   Debs x


----------



## Metro West

amacspad said:


> Heyo, just wondered (very sorry if you have already been asked) but when they have the soft openings do you get any inclings a few days before or is it just a surprise of the day thing? I know they won't want the world and his dog turning up, we are there from 14th - 21st may and would be gutted to miss anything   Debs x


 Soft openings happen at the spur of the moment...you never know when it's going to occur. It's all a matter of luck and timing.


----------



## Sun Lover

You mean they won't even announce that there will be a soft opening?  I thought they would announce it a day or two ahead.  I wish they'd hurry up and give us more details.  It's frustrating.


----------



## damo

Sun Lover said:


> You mean they won't even announce that there will be a soft opening?  I thought they would announce it a day or two ahead.  I wish they'd hurry up and give us more details.  It's frustrating.



No park announces soft openings simply because they don't always know if everything on the attraction will be working correctly.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> Hey, I know I'm a little late to the "what we thought of Ellen party", but anyways here is what stood out to me the most:
> 
> 
> 
> All Images © 2010 WAD Productions, Inc. | In partnership with Warner Bros.


 


.


----------



## Howellsy

FloridaSam said:


> Hi Tessa
> 
> If you've got Sky Ellen is on the Diva channel.
> 
> Sam



Just wanted to add, Diva only shows old episodes of Ellen. I think they're currently showing the episodes from last August/September time. So the Universal ones won't be aired for another 6 or 7 months I doubt.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of WWOHP fan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				WWOHP fan said:
			
		

> i've make screen caps seems there are an Hogwarts students :


 


.


----------



## Howellsy

These photos seem to show the Beauxbaton and Durmstrang students which I'm guessing is related to Dragon Challenge.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Jolber, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Jolber said:
			
		

> This is my first photo update, so bear with me ! I warn you the quality isn't exellent, but I was mostly sticking camera through/over construction walls and kept getting shifty looks  Anyway, I did my best to try and find pictures that haven't been posted here yet, probably failed, but here it goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More mud application?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final touches continue all through the Wizarding World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final steeple is still begging for a paint job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random one, but if anyone is interested in the flooring used around Hogsmeade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make-do tunnel through Hogsmeade to access the last days of Dueling Dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon Challenge flags all tied up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess banners are going here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extend this bland image to form a queue line, and you have the wondrously dull new Dragon Challenge cave are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I could tell, the "Fire Dragon" and "Ice Dragon" signage is just a cover up for whatever names are underneath it...Hungarian Horntail etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safety boards now with Ministry of Magic frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these arch ways new? I think I'm just seeing things now XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneaky picture of the hogs through a hole in the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now for the fail greenhouse pics. I have no idea how you guys snap good pictures of this section :S


----------



## englishrose47

You ghuys have convinced me I wanna go to Universal !!! This coming from a DISNEY Fanatic !!!So I will say


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Justin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				Justin said:
			
		

> The following is a combination of emails by my source. He has been working on the ride since the beginning and here are some clips of his thoughts and comments on the ride: ENJOY!!
> 
> From latest email  Mar 31 -
> 
> "Hey!  Just thought I'd pop in and let you know how the project is coming along. Although we are going through some challenges in cycling multiple vehicles (remember we are shooting for 47) and we don't yet have all the show systems working yet, this ride is shaping up to be exactly as Universal has been hyping it. I know Universal hypes every new project and usually the reality doesn't live up to the hype but in this case I don't think they are going overboard in any way and I doubt anyone will be disappointed. All of you dark ride fans will not want to miss this groundbreaking attraction. Yes we are aiming for a mid-April soft opening but I wouldn't hold my breath. Things change on an hourly basis with this project and we still have quite a bit of work to do."
> 
> "And the ride inside is coming along nicely as well. I promise you won't be disappointed. From the entry, queue and load area to the amazing Quidditch match, the dementors suckingg your soul, the spiders, the willow and the dragon encounter. You will finally be able to walk off of a ride in Central Florida and say, "wow that was better than I thought it would be.""
> 
> "The Forbidden Journey scenic is being installed and it is absolutely stunning! We are starting to see things put together and it does not disappoint. There are many challenges with just these show elements in that many of them are 30 or 40 feet above ground. many of the major effects have been mocked up and tested and some are even more impressive than we expected. As I've said before I think the ride will be ready by early Spring. For all those who do not plan on experiencing this ride I would say you would be missing out on a major breakthrough in the history of dark rides."
> 
> "I can tell you Universal is having major problems with the HP dark ride. But the problems are a result of their own egos and CYA attitude. When I say there are problems I mean they are massive in scope: to the point where they should be re engineering the entire ride system, even after most of it has been fabricated already. Unfortunately they have been burying their heads in the sand and nobody will admit what needs to be done.
> 
> That being said, the plans for this ride are far more ambitious than anything Disney has completed in over 13 years here in Florida. I have seen similar problems with some Disney projects..hehehmmmm Test Track. They will open Potter however and it will be a huge success despite its unusually high downtime and low capacity. At least Potter is going to be ten times more entertaining and fun than Test Track could hope to be."
> 
> Enjoy and DISCUSS!


----------



## Nicole786

Happy Easter everyone!!

Do we have any information on The Sorting Hat yet?  Even if there isn't a genuine way to get sorted, I just can't wait to check out the loot! After all, even in the books its been mentioned that students desires for a particular house override the hats decision.  I have always wanted to be in Ravenclaw (I probably belong in Slytherin or elsewhere, but darnit I like Ravenclaw ) So my fun question of the day is:

What colors do you think will be used for Ravenclaw?  In the books they are blue and bronze, but in the movies (and the most recognizable) they are blue and silver.  What do you think?

And what colors will you be rocking at Hogwarts??


----------



## h20jag

Thanxfor nice pics again Don P!
Altho, reality really hits hard seeing no "Choose Thy Fate" sign @ Dragons.
Just got over the Enchanted Oak being gone!


----------



## lildamo

Nicole786 said:


> Happy Easter everyone!!
> 
> Do we have any information on The Sorting Hat yet?  Even if there isn't a genuine way to get sorted, I just can't wait to check out the loot! After all, even in the books its been mentioned that students desires for a particular house override the hats decision.



According to the fan site reports that came out a couple weeks ago, the sorting hat is in the queue for Forbidden Journey, giving final advice and warnings before going on the ride.  So no sorting, per se, but still amazing!


----------



## Magpie

Nicole786 said:


> Happy Easter everyone!!
> 
> Do we have any information on The Sorting Hat yet?  Even if there isn't a genuine way to get sorted, I just can't wait to check out the loot! After all, even in the books its been mentioned that students desires for a particular house override the hats decision.  I have always wanted to be in Ravenclaw (I probably belong in Slytherin or elsewhere, but darnit I like Ravenclaw ) So my fun question of the day is:
> 
> What colors do you think will be used for Ravenclaw?  In the books they are blue and bronze, but in the movies (and the most recognizable) they are blue and silver.  What do you think?
> 
> And what colors will you be rocking at Hogwarts??



I'm actually kind of relieved that there won't be auto-sorting at Universal!  I'm (secretly) knitting house scarves for my family, and I'd hate for them to get sorted into a different house.

It's hard finding time to knit without the kids catching me at it, but luckily I've got until December to finish them.  If I can manage to get ahead of schedule I'd like to make matching hats and mitts, too.  But if all I finish is the scarves, that'll be awesome.

My husband is Gryffindor - and boy, I really had a time finding gold yarn!  He'll get the skinny stripes from The Prisoner of Azkaban, because his gold yarn has a significantly different texture from the red.  Everyone else gets the classic fat stripes of the Philosopher's Stone.

My son wants to be Slytherin!  And it's probably the right house for him.  I've never been able to convince him that "Dictator of the Universe" wouldn't be the awesomest job evah.  "If everyone would just do what I tell them to do, we'd all be happier!"

I'm a Hufflepuff, of course.  

And my bookish daughter is Ravenclaw through and through.  And because she loved the books long before she ever saw the movies, I'm making her scarf Bronze and Blue.  I don't think she'd have anything else.


----------



## donaldfan1

amacspad said:


> Heyo, just wondered (very sorry if you have already been asked) but when they have the soft openings do you get any inclings a few days before or is it just a surprise of the day thing? I know they won't want the world and his dog turning up, we are there from 14th - 21st may and would be gutted to miss anything   Debs x



same here i am there from 12th till 24th of may and i thought it would be open by then lets hope soft opening is around time we are there , i have sent a email to universal asking about it , fingers crossed


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Magpie said:


> I'm actually kind of relieved that there won't be auto-sorting at Universal!  I'm (secretly) knitting house scarves for my family, and I'd hate for them to get sorted into a different house.
> 
> It's hard finding time to knit without the kids catching me at it, but luckily I've got until December to finish them.  If I can manage to get ahead of schedule I'd like to make matching hats and mitts, too.  But if all I finish is the scarves, that'll be awesome.
> 
> My husband is Gryffindor - and boy, I really had a time finding gold yarn!  He'll get the skinny stripes from The Prisoner of Azkaban, because his gold yarn has a significantly different texture from the red.  Everyone else gets the classic fat stripes of the Philosopher's Stone.
> 
> My son wants to be Slytherin!  And it's probably the right house for him.  I've never been able to convince him that "Dictator of the Universe" wouldn't be the awesomest job evah.  "If everyone would just do what I tell them to do, we'd all be happier!"
> 
> I'm a Hufflepuff, of course.
> 
> And my bookish daughter is Ravenclaw through and through.  And because she loved the books long before she ever saw the movies, I'm making her scarf Bronze and Blue.  I don't think she'd have anything else.


That sounds so cool!  I hope your family loves them.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of SL_ZER0, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				SL_ZER0 said:
			
		

> okay everyone i watched the hp part and you guys were right... LOTS of stuff!!  i switched over to the laptop since i couldn't see anything on the teeny ipod screen.
> here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSehuzqbLAk&feature=youtube_gdata   and the stuff starts at about 06:30.
> 
> here are a few rough screencaps:
> (there was plenty of standard stuff like house clothes and accessories, hats, brooms, etc. i didn't bother to get that since we have all seen it. also there were some shots of candy but it panned by too fast to capture, it looked very blurry.)
> 
> at first when i saw this dress, i thought it was bellatrix's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but after i capped this pic of two of the founders (helga hufflepuff and salazar slytherin):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i realized the dress i'd seen earlier HAD to be FOUNDER'S COSTUMES!
> here is a better shot of Hufflepuff and Slytherin,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would make the first ones Godric Gryffindor's and Rowena Ravenclaw's!!
> whether they will be for sale is anyone's guess. i think i might fprk out for ravenclaw's dress. it's gorgeous!
> 
> hagrid's hut looks great and has giant pumpkins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's dobby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the yule ball gown and a slytherin quidditch uniform:
> sorry the size is screwed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some of the wands briefly shown (are these noble collection or new ones?) and also what looks to be Hufflepuff's Cup (or maybe a souvenir butterbeer stein?). it has some sort of crest etched into it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the wizard chess set looks substantial and of good quality.. i want one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the background here you can see a quidditch display. i think the triangle box is filled with bludgers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the chocolate frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get a frame of reference, here is a shot fo the same wooden display plate. you can see how big te frigs will be! also on this plate is some sort of an unidentified dessert (i think). any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's a zonko's display but i can't really decipher what any of the products are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the triwizard cup loks awesome! i wonder if this is a movie prop, a model, or the one that will appear in the dc queue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a little model of buckbeak, so small i wonder if they will be selling figurines. i hope so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teebin this pic is for you. i'd like to solve the puzzle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under the three broomsticks concept art is a round thing. is this a model butterbeer barrel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and who is this? (i love the house hats, also seen on ellen... HAVE TO have one!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay that's all i got. if anyone has better quality caps awesome. or feel free to mark these up however you need if you find anything else cool in them.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of juvenis, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				juvenis said:
			
		

> I took also some screenshots of the Celebrity Apprentice episode. I guess these are a bit better in quality than the ones SL_ZER0 already posted, but would love to see some HD ones!
> 
> Hagrid's hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gryffindor & Ravenclaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hufflepuff & Slytherin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, they're huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some wands and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hats, Tri-Wizard Cup, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left, there are Chocolate Frogs on display. Are there also Cauldron Cakes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whomping Willow behind Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A table full of some interesting stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Aragog? And that portrait is of Vindictus Viridian.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> This may be a long shot, but if these aren't what I think they are then I'm going crazy.
> 
> On the wall of the many rides' concept art, there seems to be concept art yet to be released to the public in better definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, concept art of the Forbidden Journey queue.*
> 
> The one to the left evokes the Gothic pillars, iron staircases and circular design of the Headmaster's office:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the one to the right is harder to make out, ceiling supports are jetting out from the wall at an acute angle and the iconic DADA classroom staircase is present:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> I agree Dan, but the video's editing made it horribly difficult to see many of the things there... :-( I, like you, wonder what that is between the dragon and the acromantula... it looks to be flying too, maybe it's Fawkes the phoenix? (btw, also look at the shots of the TriWizard Trophy and to the right you see a tiny bright-red Chinese Firebolt!)
> 
> EDIT: It might be an optical illusion from the tip of the Horntail's left wing (our right) and a right leg (our left) from the acromantula. Upon closer inspection, you can see the stack of books there and you can see it's the wing and what seems like a leg of the acromantula:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJCool, I think you're right. That seems to be Dumbledore's office and the DADA classroom!
> 
> Since you guys are talking butterbeer mugs... Look at these! They look to be Three Broomsticks Tin Butterbeer pints/mugs/whatcha-call-em? (Maybe the plastic ones seen in the Ellen show are the souvenir cups, although I'd like a tin one more than a plastic one with a logo...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, look at THIS! Steps going up to Hagrid's Hut! AWESOME PHOTO OP!!! *Thanks Uni!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More specific instructions to watch the WWoHP footage: you can go here: http://www.nbc.com/the-apprentice/video/muggles-and-wizards/1216189 and then click a little after the second white marker on the timeline bar (below the video). The footage starts right around 21 minutes into the episode. (see my Hagrid's Hut pic for reference)


----------



## PiratesFan

We were watching Celebrity Apprentice last night, and when they showed that little scale model of Hogsmede, my step dad says "That doesn't just look like a ride, that looks like a whole great big thing!!" 

Mom and I were like "Ummm...yes...we've been talking about thi for how long??"


----------



## KimRaye

PiratesFan said:


> We were watching Celebrity Apprentice last night, and when they showed that little scale model of Hogsmede, my step dad says "That doesn't just look like a ride, that looks like a whole great big thing!!"
> 
> Mom and I were like "Ummm...yes...we've been talking about thi for how long??"


We watched Sunday night also!  Loved it!!!  Ladies did awesome!  Rod stunk so bad - he NEEDED to go!  The guy can't text, email, or even CALL/Intercom on his cell phone/blackberry correctly?!?!?   No wonder my State fired him too! 

My DD sooo wants to go, and she didn't even read the books (just saw the movies) - I have read all the books tho, and I want to go too!   This thread is KILLING me with info!!!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## universalfan

JK Rowling read to children at the White House Easter Egg Roll on Sunday. Just wondering something now. If you were her and had traveled all the way to the States to read a book for an hour or so, wouldn't you pop on over to Orlando and check out the WWOHP while you were here? Anyone see any signs of VIPs in the parks over the last few days?


----------



## jenn-n-okla

universalfan said:


> JK Rowling read to children at the White House Easter Egg Roll on Sunday. Just wondering something now. If you were her and had traveled all the way to the States to read a book for an hour or so, wouldn't you pop on over to Orlando and check out the WWOHP while you were here? Anyone see any signs of VIPs in the parks over the last few days?



If I was her I would be worried about only ONE trip to the USA.  I would have a private jet with a big broom on it to fly me where ever , when ever I wanted to.


----------



## universalfan

True, but nine hours or so is a long flight, no matter how rich you are (LOL).


----------



## arthursiew

I read somewhere that you might need to have a separate ticket to get into the grand opening of Wizarding World of Harry Potter. Is this true? I already have my tickets bought and my vacation date just happened to be on the grand opening date.


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

If it's the grand opening... I would doubt it, but I wouldn't want to be there anyways.  All that media will take a ton of space, plus the crowds will be absolutely crushing anyways.  Forget that!


----------



## arthursiew

MonkeyDishwasher said:


> If it's the grand opening... I would doubt it, but I wouldn't want to be there anyways.  All that media will take a ton of space, plus the crowds will be absolutely crushing anyways.  Forget that!



Well... I'm staying onsite so I hope that makes a difference.


----------



## PegIra

Even if the rides aren't open, I would love to be able to go into Hogsmeade and the shops while we are there the last week of April.


----------



## ahoyle

PegIra said:


> Even if the rides aren't open, I would love to be able to go into Hogsmeade and the shops while we are there the last week of April.



I'll be there that same week, crossing my fingers that we can experience a few of the shops at least.   Also hoping to ride Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff.  I wish they were more open about the plans for these two.


----------



## Sabbie

Friend who works at IOA and is transferring to HP gave me a few updates...

Employees are having their own soft opening come mid-April. No specific date, but they get first dibs. Media will follow - then soft opening for others.

I can't really go into specifics, because I don't want to get myself or him in trouble. But I figured since employees already know when their soft opening is, I can go that much.


----------



## Metro West

arthursiew said:


> Well... I'm staying onsite so I hope that makes a difference.


 Staying onsite will only help you in the ride queues. 

You will be stuck in the crowds like me and everyone else.


----------



## ChrisFL

Hey everyone...I have a feeling this place is going to get a LOT busier with questions about WWOHP, and they might not want to read all of this thread...

So I think someone should make a FAQ thread for the top of the page. What do you all think?


----------



## macraven

ChrisFL said:


> Hey everyone...I have a feeling this place is going to get a LOT busier with questions about WWOHP, and they might not want to read all of this thread...
> 
> So I think someone should make a FAQ thread for the top of the page. What do you all think?



if someone really loves *Parry Hotter *that much, i think it should be done.
great idea ChrisFl !!


----------



## tttessa

I think it's a great idea.

Tessa


----------



## Metro West

ChrisFL said:


> Hey everyone...I have a feeling this place is going to get a LOT busier with questions about WWOHP, and they might not want to read all of this thread...
> 
> So I think someone should make a FAQ thread for the top of the page. What do you all think?


----------



## damo

ChrisFL said:


> Hey everyone...I have a feeling this place is going to get a LOT busier with questions about WWOHP, and they might not want to read all of this thread...
> 
> So I think someone should make a FAQ thread for the top of the page. What do you all think?



That's a great idea.  You can already see how the same questions are getting asked a lot.


----------



## macraven

go for it Chris !!!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of amonuniversal, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				amonuniversal said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of pics I took while I was at IOA. I am no professional photographer. The pictures are not the clearest because I was in a rush, sorry.
> 
> Hogwarts Castle from Jurassic Park (across from Discovery Center)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Three Broomsticks (Backside) As seen from the Jurassic Park - Lost Continent Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching the gates of Hogsmeade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogsmeade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting my camera over the fence (or trying to)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attempting to jump off of a nearby ledge (hence the reason its blurry) to get a picture of inside Hogsmeade. If you look closely, you can see the Butterbeer Cart.


----------



## Don Pacho

*!!HARRY POTTER THEME PARK PREVIEW!! *




*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utlF50tVKAY
*




.​


----------



## universalfan

Also Universal updated their Facebook page with a new video:

http://www.facebook.com/UniversalOrlandoResort

And passholders got their April newsletter via email today. No news on passholder previews but the offerings seemed a little light this month (no in-park freebie for instance). Now my question is, are they cheaping out because they know they have a captive audience or are they maybe saving the really great surprise for later in the month? Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Lou Holtz

Don Pacho said:


> *!!HARRY POTTER THEME PARK PREVIEW!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utlF50tVKAY
> *​



That news reporter was a bit of an airhead. "However, Universal is not the biggest theme park in Orlando when compared to Disney." Really? What is your point?


----------



## damo

Lou Holtz said:


> That news reporter was a bit of an airhead. "However, Universal is not the biggest theme park in Orlando when compared to Disney." Really? What is your point?



It was an ABC Channel.


----------



## JessicaR

damo said:


> It was an ABC Channel.



Exactly! They had to squeeze the bit on Disney in. Even if it didn't fit in with the segment.


----------



## Don Pacho

universalfan said:


> Also Universal updated their Facebook page with a new video:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/UniversalOrlandoResort
> 
> And passholders got their April newsletter via email today. No news on passholder previews but the offerings seemed a little light this month (no in-park freebie for instance). Now my question is, are they cheaping out because they know they have a captive audience or are they maybe saving the really great surprise for later in the month? Guess we'll have to wait and see.



Thanks

Here's the direct link:





*Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey Tour with Mark Woodbury [HQ]*


*
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=889940934122
*​



Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey attraction walk-through with Mark Woodbury, president of Universal Creative. Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey is the heart of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. This all new adventure combines a powerful storyline with spectacular new technology so effectively that guests will be completely immersed in the experience. 

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter is grand opening June 18, 2010. For more information about The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, visit http://www.UniversalOrlando.com/HarryPotterNews.

© 2010 Universal Orlando Resort. All rights reserved. 

HARRY POTTER, characters, names and related indicia are trademarks of and © Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc. Harry Potter Publishing Rights © JKR.
(s10)



.


----------



## ChrisFL

macraven said:


> go for it Chris !!!



Ok, I'll start it, but people can feel free to add stuff!

New thread coming up, if someone can make it a sticky post


----------



## phamton

ChrisFL said:


> Ok, I'll start it, but people can feel free to add stuff!
> 
> New thread coming up, if someone can make it a sticky post



"If you build it, they will come."  Oops, wrong movie,

You start it and I'll stick it.  (Wait, that doesn't sound right.)


----------



## donaldduck352

ChrisFL said:


> Ok, I'll start it, but people can feel free to add stuff!
> 
> New thread coming up, if someone can make it a sticky post



*Bring it on!!!*


----------



## ChrisFL

phamton said:


> You start it and I'll stick it.  (Wait, that doesn't sound right.)



ya know, I started to say something like that, then thought, naaah


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Don Pacho said:


> Thanks
> 
> Here's the direct link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey Tour with Mark Woodbury [HQ]*
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=889940934122
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey attraction walk-through with Mark Woodbury, president of Universal Creative. Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey is the heart of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. This all new adventure combines a powerful storyline with spectacular new technology so effectively that guests will be completely immersed in the experience.
> 
> The Wizarding World of Harry Potter is grand opening June 18, 2010. For more information about The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, visit http://www.UniversalOrlando.com/HarryPotterNews.
> 
> © 2010 Universal Orlando Resort. All rights reserved.
> 
> HARRY POTTER, characters, names and related indicia are trademarks of and © Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc. Harry Potter Publishing Rights © JKR.
> (s10)
> 
> 
> 
> .


We also have it on our blog as well.

http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/04/09/video-tour-of-harry-potter-and-the-forbidden-journey/


----------



## yaytezIOA

Was at the park today, and they were pumping nitrogen into the show building. They are getting close to at least soft openings!
Check the pics of it here!


----------



## Poohbeck

yaytezIOA said:


> Was at the park today, and they were pumping nitrogen into the show building. They are getting close to at least soft openings!
> Check the pics of it here!



Well, i hope they hurry up.


----------



## B0uncyballz

yaytezIOA said:


> Was at the park today, and they were pumping nitrogen into the show building. They are getting close to at least soft openings!
> Check the pics of it here!




I was there today too and noticed that too.


----------



## shl1108

yaytezIOA said:


> Was at the park today, and they were pumping nitrogen into the show building. They are getting close to at least soft openings!
> Check the pics of it here!



Sorry, what is the nitrogen for???


----------



## braddillman

It might be for the 'chilling effect' of the Dementors. I expect there'll be some 4-D components like Spider-man.

I wonder what other 4-D things they might do?


----------



## Sun Lover

Is there any way to tell if the FJ ride is even finished?  It seems like it would still be a long way to soft openings, as I'm sure this ride will need extensive testing before they can do a soft opening.  Since it's inside a building, it's hard to tell what stage it's in.  I wish they would give us some sort of idea soon.  The waiting is torture.


----------



## Lucky4me

shl1108 said:


> Sorry, what is the nitrogen for???



I would imagine to immerse you into the Wizarding World as much as possible. From what Universal is saying, it will immerse you more than any other existing themed ride in the world.
 I like the term someone coined here-that it may be like "Soarin" on steroids.  But I also think it will have elements of other rides as well and new technology never seen before. I think the entire ride will be 4-D.

My daughter keeps sending me info she finds on other sites-most I've read here already. You guys are good. 
They really are keeping a tight lid on this ride, which just adds to the anticipation.  I love Soarin at Disney. I have a feeling Forbidden journey will replace Spiderman as my favorite at Universal. 
I think the Quidditch match will be the roughest and most exciting part of the ride. Like braddillman said,  I think the nitrogen/dry ice will have something to do with the dementors or maybe even floo powder.
I can't believe the entire ride from walking into Hogwarts, until getting off the ride, will take almost an hour. It makes me wonder how many people the ride can take in one day. It's understandable why on site guests will only get one express pass per day.

Maybe they'll have a queue-less system like they're attempting for Rock N Roller Coaster at Disney. Take a number and come back later so you can enjoy the rest of Hogsmeade village instead of standing in line to get into Hogwarts. That would be pretty great..

Wow, I am getting much more into this than I thought I would....


----------



## Don Pacho

*Universal's official pics since 
the opening announcement*






*Dumbledores Office*









*Griffin Statue*









*Hagrids Hut*









*Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey Ride Film*









*Hogwarts Castle*









*Hogwarts Express*









*National Television Ad*









*Portrait Gallery* 









*Room of Requirement*











.​


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of mebweb, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				mebweb said:
			
		

> Well, I went to the park today and of course they were out of soft pretzels.  In fact, they wanted to be clear they were out of soft pretzels, so they placed a large piece of equipment in front of the pretzel stand.  OK, I know, enough!  We already knew they weren't going to be offering soft pretzels today.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm a little bit frustrated with myself today.  I was walking towards the 'temp' bridge from Lost Continent and I see Mark Woodbury, President of Universal Creative, walking straight towards me.  I was so tempted to stop him and at least ask for a photo with him.  But he was clearly headed towards WWOHP with a group of VIPs.  I didn't want to be rude and interrupt his work.  Ughh!  I'm too polite.
> 
> Here are my observations.  They are still doing so fairly heavy construction in the area.  I noticed that after Mr. Woodbury went in with his group, they were all wearing hard hats.  In addition, they are still doing welding on the railings in the greenhouse queue of FJ (I tried to get a pic of that in my photo update below).  I could hear the sounds of various other construction equipment as well.  All of this likely could be finished up pretty quickly.  So, the start of softs really depends on what is going on inside FJ.
> 
> Here is a link to the various pics I took today.  There is nothing earth-shattering revealed here.  I tried to get Hogwarts from many different angles in the park.  Some were taken when I arrived and it was overcast.  Others were taken later in the day when the sun came out.  Enjoy!
> 
> http://img21.imageshack.us/g/dsc07054ax.jpg/
> 
> Here are a few of my favorite shots:


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

With all the technology now I can only imagine how cool it will be to see the portrait gallery and see the paintings move!!
I'm not sure what will be open or not when I go,but if we can at least see the castle and get some cool pics,that will be great! But keeping my fingers crossed that some of it, if not all will be what you all have been calling a soft opening the day we go!!


----------



## glocon

Was that a picture of the room of requirement or the great hall with all the floating candles?


----------



## Magpie

glocon said:


> Was that a picture of the room of requirement or the great hall with all the floating candles?



The Universal site and press releases all say "Room of Requirement".  Which I suppose can look like anything it wants to look like!


----------



## braddillman

I seem to recall floo powder being mentioned before somewhere. I expect to feel a blast of heat (say, by detonating propane) like when the green goblin grenade detonates on spider-man.

Maybe a spray of water from skimming over the lake (just me speculating).

I wonder if Grawp could pick you up? It's a natural given the ride mechanism.

I wonder if they'll include a great fall like in spider-man? Say, off the tallest tower in Hogwarts (or even Azkaban). Again, its just something that's possible with the ride mechanism, just me speculating.


----------



## mickey916

We're going to IOA next Tuesday, April 20th.  Does anyone know if the Dragons Challenge is open now and/or will be open then?  We've pretty much resigned ourselves to the fact that we probably won't be fortunate enough to catch a soft opening of HP but we'd like to be able to at least ride this ride.  Any insider info on this?


----------



## ChrisFL

mickey916 said:


> We're going to IOA next Tuesday, April 20th.  Does anyone know if the Dragons Challenge is open now and/or will be open then?  We've pretty much resigned ourselves to the fact that we probably won't be fortunate enough to catch a soft opening of HP but we'd like to be able to at least ride this ride.  Any insider info on this?



The ride has been open, but the queue is still not finished I don't believe.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

I am so excited! I love all of this ride stuff. I follow it like my dog follows me with food!


----------



## mickey916

ChrisFL said:


> The ride has been open, but the queue is still not finished I don't believe.


Thanks for the update!  We'll take whatever we get at this point...


----------



## yaytezIOA

Was there tonight, and the Dragons queue was open, all the old stuff is gone. And there's nothing really going on Triwizard about it. However, we did get some shots and a little vid of some lights going on in the trees behind Hippogriff, and a good look at the Three Broomsticks menu. Check it out here.


----------



## universalfan

Thanks for the link. That's at least some sign of progress. I can't help but remain hopeful for soft openings during Grad Bash. I am an old person, so I won't be there for that specific event. I will, however, be there during that time period and I can't help but feel vaguely disappointed that they distributed all of those posters promising Grad Bash participants a first look at WWOHP, leading the hopeful among us to think that we might be included as well. . .

Is there a twelve-step program for this WWOHP news addiction that I have developed?

On the Facebook page set up by VERY disappointed Grad Bash participants, there is a note stating that Universal has promised return tickets to students if they do not get to experience WWOHP as promised. I took that as another hopeful sign that there still might be a chance of it soft opening at that time.


----------



## MadeToLove

universalfan said:


> Is there a twelve-step program for this WWOHP news addiction that I have developed?



I hearby open this meeting of Potterholicis Anonymous.

God grant us the serenity to accept the grand opening dates we can not change, the courage to ride the rides we can, and the wisdom to refrain from hitting the complaining muggles on this board, or in the queues, who try to ruin all our fun.

Hi, I'm MTL and I'm a Potterholic.



I think I need a 12-step program.  I was shaking when I read the insider reports on Mugglenet and Leaky Cauldron and when I watched Ellen.  If that's not addict behaviour....  This place can't open up fast enough for me.  It's the first thing I do every morning, and when I get home from work, check for updates on the park.


----------



## universalfan

Me too!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

universalfan said:


> Is there a twelve-step program for this WWOHP news addiction that I have developed?





MadeToLove said:


> I hearby open this meeting of Potterholicis Anonymous.
> 
> _God grant us the serenity to accept the grand opening dates we can not change, the courage to ride the rides we can, and the wisdom to refrain from hitting the complaining muggles on this board, or in the queues, who try to ruin all our fun.
> _
> Hi, I'm MTL and I'm a Potterholic.





universalfan said:


> Me too!


  Me three!!!  ... (my hubby not so much)


----------



## englishrose47

MadeToLove said:


> I hearby open this meeting of Potterholicis Anonymous.
> 
> God grant us the serenity to accept the grand opening dates we can not change, the courage to ride the rides we can, and the wisdom to refrain from hitting the complaining muggles on this board, or in the queues, who try to ruin all our fun.
> 
> Hi, I'm MTL and I'm a Potterholic.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need a 12-step program.  I was shaking when I read the insider reports on Mugglenet and Leaky Cauldron and when I watched Ellen.  If that's not addict behaviour....  This place can't open up fast enough for me.  It's the first thing I do every morning, and when I get home from work, check for updates on the park.





I prolly wont ride anything "THRILLY" but I am definately in need of your program as I am in awe of all the pix so far and am likely to HIT any unPotterlike guest in line !!!
So I am ER and I too am a Pottrholic !!!!!


----------



## saintstickets

universalfan said:


> Is there a twelve-step program for this WWOHP news addiction that I have developed?



I second that emotion!!  We are going to WDW the week before Memorial Day and it is all I can do not to set aside a day for WWOHP.  Since we are not staying at Universal, we would not be able to have the full experience so we are delaying that trip for when we go back after Thanksgiving when everything is open.  Our 22yo daughter is going with us in May and is upset we will not visit WWOHP.  Don't tell her that when just the wife and I return in December, that we will grab our broomsticks and fly to WWOHP!!!  Am I a bad parent?


----------



## Indy Denise

[  Our 22yo daughter is going with us in May and is upset we will not visit WWOHP.  Don't tell her that when just the wife and I return in December, that we will grab our broomsticks and fly to WWOHP!!!  Am I a bad parent? [/QUOTE]

Nope, not a bad parent but a SMART Harry Potterer! If you don't take her that is one less guest in line


----------



## jenn-n-okla

I need that 12 step program too


----------



## JustMinnie

Hi! My name is justminnie and I'm a Potterholic.  

(We're hopefully headed to both Disney and Universal the end of September)


----------



## KimRaye

MadeToLove said:


> I hearby open this meeting of Potterholicis Anonymous.
> 
> God grant us the serenity to accept the grand opening dates we can not change, the courage to ride the rides we can, and the wisdom to refrain from hitting the complaining muggles on this board, or in the queues, who try to ruin all our fun.
> 
> Hi, I'm MTL and I'm a Potterholic.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need a 12-step program.  I was shaking when I read the insider reports on Mugglenet and Leaky Cauldron and when I watched Ellen.  If that's not addict behaviour....  This place can't open up fast enough for me.  It's the first thing I do every morning, and when I get home from work, check for updates on the park.


May God grant you ALL entrance to WWOHP when you're there! 

Hysterical MTL!


----------



## czycropper

MadeToLove said:


> I hearby open this meeting of Potterholicis Anonymous.
> 
> God grant us the serenity to accept the grand opening dates we can not change, the courage to ride the rides we can, and the wisdom to refrain from hitting the complaining muggles on this board, or in the queues, who try to ruin all our fun.
> 
> Hi, I'm MTL and I'm a Potterholic.



  it!

I'm czycropper and I'm a Potterholic - there I've said it, boy it feels good 

I've off the boards for the last 3 weeks since we were away on our trip to the Galapagos and can I say how hard it was NOT to log onto this board to check the progress but since we had to buy the satellite internet minutes my DH forbade me to use them other than checking my e-mail  It has taken me most of the weekend to get caught up!


----------



## universalfan

Okay, fellow addicts. Someone at ORLANDOUNITED.COM posted that the lock is off the construction gate to WWOHP. Does this mean anything? Maybe they're in there doing TM testing and are legally obligated to leave that gate unlocked for safety reasons. Maybe some poor chap forgot to put it back on and he's going to be fired because I helped spread the rumor. 

I hope it's the first one. Keep your eye on twitter. If there are soft openings it will show up there first.


----------



## FINFAN

czycropper said:


> it!
> 
> I'm czycropper and I'm a Potterholic - there I've said it, boy it feels good
> 
> I've off the boards for the last 3 weeks since we were away on our trip to the Galapagos and can I say how hard it was NOT to log onto this board to check the progress but since we had to buy the satellite internet minutes my DH forbade me to use them other than checking my e-mail  It has taken me most of the weekend to get caught up!



GALAPAGOS? How cool! As psyched as everyone is about WWOHP, I would not have wanted to miss a minute of that trip to chek on the boards...must have been amazing.


----------



## Cielei

MadeToLove said:


> I hearby open this meeting of Potterholicis Anonymous.
> 
> God grant us the serenity to accept the grand opening dates we can not change, the courage to ride the rides we can, and the wisdom to refrain from hitting the complaining muggles on this board, or in the queues, who try to ruin all our fun.
> 
> Hi, I'm MTL and I'm a Potterholic.



Hi .. I'm cielei and I too have this addiction. 
One question though .... Can I hit the complaining muggles if I use the spell to make them forget that I did? Pretty please .... with sugar on top! 

I have been informed that I have mommy powers which are not magic and can only make ouchies feel better. This is not "real magic". I guess that means I have to be good and follow rule #4 No hitting, pinching or biting.


----------



## MadeToLove

Cielei said:


> Hi .. I'm cielei and I too have this addiction.
> One question though .... Can I hit the complaining muggles if I use the spell to make them forget that I did? Pretty please .... with sugar on top!



Hmmmmmm           OK!!!!

First will bludgeon them with the Quaffles and Beater's bats we can buy at Dervish and Banges (which by the way, when I saw in the Ellen clip that we could buy those too, I was already plotting where I could beg, borrow, or steal (um, did I say steal?  I meant borrow.)  the money to buy them - addict). Or we can hit them with a Sectumsempra. Then we'll Stupefy them so they can't run off and tell on us.  Then we'll Reparo their heads, and if that doesn't work we'll Portkey them to St. Mungos for healing.  Then we'll Obliviate them and pretend nothing was different than before the beating.  But before we Rennervate them, we'll place a certain Potter Puppet Pal song in their heads that they'll be singing all around the parks, (Snape, Snape, Severus Snape).

If you did NOT understand anything I just said....you are not a Potterholic.


----------



## frequency

This is so funny!  I am a potterholic!  As a matter of fact, I fessed up to my son last week!  Told him I was worried I was going over the top in dorkdom!

His response:  "Geez Mom, it's not like you're cooking meth in the basement!  No one is getting hurt, don't worry about it!"


----------



## Thumper_Man

MadeToLove said:


> Hmmmmmm           OK!!!!
> 
> First will bludgeon them with the Quaffles and Beater's bats we can buy at Dervish and Banges (which by the way, when I saw in the Ellen clip that we could buy those too, I was already plotting where I could beg, borrow, or steal (um, did I say steal?  I meant borrow.)  the money to buy them - addict). Or we can hit them with a Sectumsempra. Then we'll Stupefy them so they can't run off and tell on us.  Then we'll Reparo their heads, and if that doesn't work we'll Portkey them to St. Mungos for healing.  Then we'll Obliviate them and pretend nothing was different than before the beating.  But before we Rennervate them, we'll place a certain Potter Puppet Pal song in their heads that they'll be singing all around the parks, (Snape, Snape, Severus Snape).
> 
> If you did NOT understand anything I just said....you are not a Potterholic.



 

Understood every word.  So I guess that makes me a Potterholic also.  My name is Thumper_Man and I to an a Potterholic.  Whew!.  Now that I got that off my chest, I can start the road to recovery.  Or at least to the WW0HP.  

I think the best spell to hit them all with would be the Petrificus Totalus spell.  This way we don't have to hear them complaining, and we can make our way through the lines faster.  Just make sure to do it before they get in line.  We don't want them blocking the way.


----------



## universalfan

Look, no lock. It's almost like you could walk right up and take a peek. Posted by Mookie at www.orlandounited.com. If this link does not work, I am hoping that the master of picture capturers (Don Pacho) will help. BTW Don, thank you for all of the many glimpses into WWOHP you have posted here. Every time I see that the latest post is from you, I get all 

http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php?4049-The-Wizarding-World-of-Harry-Potter-Part-2/page175


----------



## damo

universalfan said:


> Look, no lock. It's almost like you could walk right up and take a peek. Posted by Mookie at www.orlandounited.com. If this link does not work, I am hoping that the master of picture capturers (Don Pacho) will help. BTW Don, thank you for all of the many glimpses into WWOHP you have posted here. Every time I see that the latest post is from you, I get all
> 
> http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php?4049-The-Wizarding-World-of-Harry-Potter-Part-2/page175




Hopefully we'll hear some good news soon.


----------



## 52plan4

If they begin soft openings where will they be letting guests in at, I don't know where the entrance is located, but I would at least want to wander by there a time or two on our visit hoping to get lucky!


----------



## Metro West

52plan4 said:


> If they begin soft openings where will they be letting guests in at, I don't know where the entrance is located, but I would at least want to wander by there a time or two on our visit hoping to get lucky!


 If there is a soft opening while you're there, you'll find out pretty quickly where the entrance is.


----------



## Don Pacho

universalfan said:


> Look, no lock. It's almost like you could walk right up and take a peek. Posted by Mookie at www.orlandounited.com. If this link does not work, I am hoping that the master of picture capturers (Don Pacho) will help. BTW Don, thank you for all of the many glimpses into WWOHP you have posted here. Every time I see that the latest post is from you, I get all
> 
> http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php?4049-The-Wizarding-World-of-Harry-Potter-Part-2/page175





I always check if someone had already posted the latest advances.
Here they are again just in case:


Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> Don't know if anyone else has mentioned this but I heard John Williams Harry Potter music over the speakers today...


----------



## Dznefreek

> Don't know if anyone else has mentioned this but I heard John Williams Harry Potter music over the speakers today...


I believe I heard he also did an original score for the ride . . . .


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Yeah, if you listen closely, the score from the films could be heard all over the area. Really exciting!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Dznefreek said:


> I believe I heard he also did an original score for the ride . . . .



He did.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BTT_Racheal and BJCool, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				BTT_Racheal said:
			
		

> Completely off topic...well, somewhat related. But there is apparently another Harry Potter Attraction coming...not to Universal
> I don't think it will compete, but it's very interesting to see all the Potter attractions and exhibits hitting now that Universal started it.


 




			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> That's the freaking "Harry Potter: the Exhibition" that we've known about for many years. It's a Potter walk through experience set up in museums with some interactive displays, but mostly props, costumes, and other iconic Potter memorabilia on display. It's a museum exhibit, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhN0v-25EOY
> 
> 
> .


----------



## trixiequilts

> That's the freaking "Harry Potter: the Exhibition" that we've known about for many years. It's a Potter walk through experience set up in museums with some interactive displays, but mostly props, costumes, and other iconic Potter memorabilia on display. It's a museum exhibit, nothing more.



...and it was AMAZING!


----------



## WyldLynx

MadeToLove said:


> I hearby open this meeting of Potterholicis Anonymous.
> 
> God grant us the serenity to accept the grand opening dates we can not change, the courage to ride the rides we can, and the wisdom to refrain from hitting the complaining muggles on this board, or in the queues, who try to ruin all our fun.
> 
> Hi, I'm MTL and I'm a Potterholic.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need a 12-step program.  I was shaking when I read the insider reports on Mugglenet and Leaky Cauldron and when I watched Ellen.  If that's not addict behaviour....  This place can't open up fast enough for me.  It's the first thing I do every morning, and when I get home from work, check for updates on the park.



Hi I'm WyldLynx and I am a Proud Potterholic 

I can't get enough. I read everything I can find. Even went and Joined OrlandoUnited. I read all the spoiler blogs and check them several times a day. 

Even went so far as to up my souvenir budget after seeing Ellen. I'm more excited then my kids. Who are  at me.

Oh well forget a 12 step program.....I don't want help....I want Grand OPENING!!!!!


----------



## Indy Denise

Hello, I am IndyDenise and I am a Parrot Head AND a Potter Head. 

That said, Jimmy can't touch Harry and the Gang.


----------



## weezy26nm

trixiequilts said:


> ...and it was AMAZING!


I believe there is one at the Ontario Science Center right now and through out the summer.


----------



## FINFAN

Indy Denise said:


> Hello, I am IndyDenise and I am a Parrot Head AND a Potter Head.
> 
> That said, Jimmy can't touch Harry and the Gang.



but IOA and Citywalk are a sweet combo for you right? Where else can you get Wizards and parrorheads in the same location?


----------



## trixiequilts

weezy26nm said:


> I believe there is one at the Ontario Science Center right now and through out the summer.



That is correct...I saw it in Chicago at The Museum of Science and Industry, then it went to Toronto, and after that will be Boston.


----------



## SmallWorld71

trixiequilts said:


> That is correct...I saw it in Chicago at The Museum of Science and Industry, then it went to Toronto, and after that will be Boston.



It was in Boston this past fall/ winter and I agree, it was great!


----------



## trixiequilts

SmallWorld71 said:


> It was in Boston this past fall/ winter and I agree, it was great!



Whoops, I had Boston and Toronto mixed up. 

I would love to see it again.


----------



## SmallWorld71

trixiequilts said:


> Whoops, I had Boston and Toronto mixed up.
> 
> I would love to see it again.



Me too!  DS11 and I could have spent HOURS in there; sadly DD7 was getting bored after a couple hours of our OCD reading of EVERYTHING.


----------



## zeevik03

Great Discussion going on here people, any news about the soft opening?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## jenn-n-okla

WOW those are really close up photos.  Someone was either allow great access or has a REALLY good lens on the camera.


----------



## universalfan

zeevik03 said:


> Great Discussion going on here people, any news about the soft opening?



No real news on soft openings. Some say not until early May and those are the people that make me sad. Others say maybe last week in April. Since I will be there at that time, I like those people!

The truth is nobody knows. It was a little disheartening to see a bucket truck or whatever that was in Mookie's pictures from yesterday. I guess they still have a ways to go.


----------



## jade1

universalfan said:


> No real news on soft openings. Some say not until early May and those are the people that make me sad. Others say maybe last week in April. Since I will be there at that time, I like those people!
> 
> The truth is nobody knows. It was a little disheartening to see a bucket truck or whatever that was in Mookie's pictures from yesterday. I guess they still have a ways to go.



We might stop there the last week of May-but we are staying at Disney. We can still add a night onsite at US if it would help "get in" to HP if there happened to be a soft opening. Since you only get one pass to the new attraction anyway (plus we would want the long walk through)-is it worth staying onsite at all?

If we are at IOA and get lucky (a soft opening), *would they only allow hotel key guests into HP-or anybody walking by*?

I picture being at WDW for a week, and checking these boards each day. If it turns out HP is pretty much open every day the end of May-we would certainly go over and check it out. *Just wondering if we would need a room to gain access*. TIA.


----------



## universalfan

For the soft openings in the past, anyone who was in the right place at the right time got in. I don't know why this would change for WWOHP, but there are so many conflicting stories no one can say for certain what will actually occur. By the time you go on your vacation any news on soft openings will be out. I did think the hotels were already booked though, or is that just the WWOHP package? Might be worth checking that now so you'll know if it's even possible to stay onsite.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> I just hope they fix this somehow... move the arch or something...


----------



## freediverdude

In my opinion, Universal has never been as careful about their sight lines as Disney is, keeping you from seeing some things when you're in another "land".


----------



## jade1

universalfan said:


> For the soft openings in the past, anyone who was in the right place at the right time got in. I don't know why this would change for WWOHP, but there are so many conflicting stories no one can say for certain what will actually occur. By the time you go on your vacation any news on soft openings will be out. I did think the hotels were already booked though, or is that just the WWOHP package? Might be worth checking that now so you'll know if it's even possible to stay onsite.



Thanks, I guess we will just plan on WDW and know things could change at any time. And we will know more by then as you say.


----------



## Will20

I know that between the dates of May 28 and June 17, if you booked a WWoHP package in those dates (prior to the grand opening date being announced) you have access to WWoHP, but if you didnt, there is no concrete "yes" you will be let in to that section of the park.I talked to my AAA agent who spoke with a rep from Universal, and was told that as of now the only guarentee of getting into WWoHP before June 18 is if you booked the specific package. 

We booked our package before the offical opening date was announced, and had the dates of June 17-21 (very lucky planning lol), and was told we will have access to WWoHP on June 17 and obviously thereafter

Late April and going into May we will probably see some soft openings, but I was told that from the 28th of May through June 17, if you didnt book the WWoHP package, you arent guarenteed to get in


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of IOA Explorer, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				IOA Explorer said:
			
		

> Here's a couple of pics that I took last week...i thought they were pretty cool.


----------



## jade1

Will20 said:


> I know that between the dates of May 28 and June 17, if you booked a WWoHP package in those dates (prior to the grand opening date being announced) you have access to WWoHP, but if you didnt, there is no concrete "yes" you will be let in to that section of the park.I talked to my AAA agent who spoke with a rep from Universal, and was told that as of now the only guarentee of getting into WWoHP before June 18 is if you booked the specific package.
> 
> We booked our package before the offical opening date was announced, and had the dates of June 17-21 (very lucky planning lol), and was told we will have access to WWoHP on June 17 and obviously thereafter
> 
> Late April and going into May we will probably see some soft openings, but I was told that from the 28th of May through June 17, if you didnt book the WWoHP package, you arent guarenteed to get in



Interesteing info-thanks. Will keep checking the boards to see what happens.


----------



## shl1108

jade1 said:


> Interesteing info-thanks. Will keep checking the boards to see what happens.



If you booked onsite hotel prior to the grand opening date announcement for dates between May 28-Jun 17th you will be allowed access to the preview as well. This has been confirmed by mulitple people via emails from management at the onsite hotels.


----------



## Don Pacho

*New Universal official video*



*Filmmakers Help Bring The Wizarding World of Harry Potter to Life*






http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/videos.php?item=39




.​


----------



## Nicole786

Don Pacho said:


> *New Universal official video*
> 
> 
> 
> *Filmmakers Help Bring The Wizarding World of Harry Potter to Life*
> 
> 
> http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/videos.php?item=39
> 
> 
> 
> .​



AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

thats really all I have to say at this point because I just can't wait any longer.


----------



## Poly-Anna

I just reconfirmed this for the third time with Universal and for those of us who booked regular room only reservations prior to the March 25 announcement, staying from 5/28 thru 6/17, we too will be allowed a "preview" as they prefer to call it to WWOHP.  We will be given specific info at check-in.  Can't wait!


----------



## Dougweller

Poly-Anna said:


> I just reconfirmed this for the third time with Universal and for those of us who booked regular room only reservations prior to the March 25 announcement, staying from 5/28 thru 6/17, we too will be allowed a "preview" as they prefer to call it to WWOHP.  We will be given specific info at check-in.  Can't wait!



:On another forum this was also confirmed but the rep said they'd be let in to "look around". 
Doug


----------



## Don Pacho

Interesting new WWoHP video by Mookie at


http://parksleuth.com/



.


----------



## universalfan

Thanks Don Pacho. It looks terrific, and it will be so hard to be there next week for the second time this year and still not be able to go in. I think it's time for me to give up hope on a sneak peek, but darn it there is that tiny piece of me that keeps remembering their promise to open it by Grad Bash. 

Fellow Potter addicts, I think I need an intervention.


----------



## frequency

Thanks for the video Don Pacho!  I love the part where the dad lifts the little girl up to look over the wall!


----------



## Don Pacho

frequency said:


> Thanks for the video Don Pacho!  I love the part where the dad lifts the little girl up to look over the wall!



That part touched me too. It must have been very exciting and emotional to the little girl. 



.


----------



## themilesfamily

Major kudos to the designers and construction folks.  The WWofHP looks INCREDIBLE.  I'm dazzled.  

I do wish there were more rides...I'm a big fan of dark rides and rides that the whole family can do...but I will definitely turn out to see the place.


----------



## TwingleMum

Don Pacho said:


> Interesting new WWoHP video by Mookie at
> 
> 
> http://parksleuth.com/
> 
> 
> 
> .



I can't play it


----------



## Metro West

themilesfamily said:


> Major kudos to the designers and construction folks.  The WWofHP looks INCREDIBLE.  I'm dazzled.
> 
> I do wish there were more rides...I'm a big fan of dark rides and rides that the whole family can do...but I will definitely turn out to see the place.


 I've heard there will be room for future expansion so who knows what will happen?


----------



## Don Pacho

TwingleMum said:


> I can't play it



It is still working fine. Maybe you need to download the latest flash or something.
The site will let you know what you need.

.


----------



## FINFAN

shl1108 said:


> If you booked onsite hotel prior to the grand opening date announcement for dates between May 28-Jun 17th you will be allowed access to the preview as well. This has been confirmed by mulitple people via emails from management at the onsite hotels.



I am still waiting for a response to my email asking...we booked RPR back on Feb 18th for room only...our dates are prior to 6/18...keeping my fingers crossed. I did specifically ask if we will be allowed accces for duration of our stay and not just 1 particular day...trying to plan our ( touring schedule as we may go to Kennedy). I thought I would have gotten a response by now....


----------



## shl1108

FINFAN said:


> I am still waiting for a response to my email asking...we booked RPR back on Feb 18th for room only...our dates are prior to 6/18...keeping my fingers crossed. I did specifically ask if we will be allowed accces for duration of our stay and not just 1 particular day...trying to plan our ( touring schedule as we may go to Kennedy). I thought I would have gotten a response by now....



If your hotel reservation is between 5/28-6/17, you will be allowed access into WWHP booking prior to grand opening announcement. Its confirmed.


----------



## Don Pacho

Pics Courtesy of Universal Orlando Central
http://universalorlandocentral.com































.​


----------



## FINFAN

shl1108 said:


> If your hotel reservation is between 5/28-6/17, you will be allowed access into WWHP booking prior to grand opening announcement. Its confirmed.



confirmed in writing? Just wondering what to expect when I hopefully get a response


----------



## shl1108

FINFAN said:


> confirmed in writing? Just wondering what to expect when I hopefully get a response



Yes, many people on this thread have gotten the exact same response. You will be safe. Call if you want and ask to talk to hotel management...ask them to fax or email you a confirmation if you are wary.


----------



## FINFAN

thanx!


----------



## Sun Lover

This was confirmed for me over the phone with a manager but when I asked her to email me, she said unfortunatly they were not allowed to put anything in writing at this time.  I think the way they have handled this whole situation is terrible.  I've gotten completely different answers when I've called there, which is why I asked to speak with a manager.  But if it's not in writing, it really doesn't mean much.  I did get her name and phone number, but even if there was a discrepancy later on, it would just be my word against hers.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> Just looking through the "Making of FJ" video and discovered some things I am not sure have been discussed. First, It appears we will be flying directly at the quidditch stands at some point, perhaps in a near collision. (conjecture on my part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, while I am not in the movie making biz, I have NEVER seen a composite shot against anything but a green screen or blue screen. Never a black screen.
> We kinda know that the the following was shot for the Musion effect in Dumbledore's Office. Note that the background is black as would be for some Musion effect shots. (not all, but some).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we have two other hints of Musion being used within the ride itelf. Note that both of these are also shot against black screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would throw it out there for discussion.


----------



## Magpie

Just in case you're like me and have no idea what a "musion effect" is...



> Musion Eyeliner is a unique high-definition video holographic projection system allowing spectacular freeform 3D hologram effects to be projected within a live stage setting using Peppers Ghost technology.



Holographic Dumbledore!  Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Magpie said:


> Just in case you're like me and have no idea what a "musion effect" is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musion Eyeliner is a unique high-definition video holographic projection system allowing spectacular freeform 3D hologram effects to be projected within a live stage setting using Peppers Ghost technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holographic Dumbledore!  Woo-hoo!!!
Click to expand...


It's essentially the same technology they use for the Christopher Walken character in the Disaster attraction pre-show.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BJCool, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BJCool said:
			
		

> *I POSSIBLY FOUND A VIDEO NOT YET RELEASED OFFICIALLY BY UNIVERSAL!?!?!?!*
> ('Cause out of all the videos that have been reported on here I simply can't recall the subtle differences in this one, or I'm totally wrong, whatever)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah0Q9RUV_oE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0:18 - New view of the backside of Dumbledore's office
> 0:55 - New view of Dark Arts classroom (Notice door closes, possibly automated for trio intro under invisibility cloak?)
> 1:01 - honeybee8200 notice that footage from Teebin's screenshot is in fact a moving portrait of Quidditch viewers
> 1:31 - More complete/extended footage of flying scene from Forbidden Journey, more of digitally made Hogwarts shown


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> It's essentially the same technology they use for the Christopher Walken character in the Disaster attraction pre-show.



Yep...and it's awesome technology.  Never fails I always stand near/next to someone who can't figure out if he's real or not.

When I tell them, they don't believe me.  Then I say, well, then he's been wearing the same clothes every day for years! 

That said...guessing that will be the case w/ Dumbledore in his office?  He won't be _at_ his desk, but rather above it...at the top of the stairs...looking down talking to us.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Tbad556, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Tbad556 said:
			
		

> I was also out at the parks today and happened to grab a small photo update:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy ofBryan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Bryan said:
			
		

> I saw this in the DD/DC queue tonight so i snapped a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other pics from tonight
> 
> For those that haven't been to IOA there's a fire hydrant in the middle of hogsmede lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since there aren't many pics from a wide angle i snapped this pic of where the green house backs up the bathroom area in JP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little closer look at the backside of a permanent gate that could get people out of the queue in an emergency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a picture of a permanent gate that is behind the green temporary wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's also a gate open to the right of the pic that's at the bottom of those emergency exit stairs we saw coming down from near the top of the building
> 
> here's a picture from a JP smoking area with potter visible, notice the lamp on the left


----------



## Skuba2

shl1108 said:


> If your hotel reservation is between 5/28-6/17, you will be allowed access into WWHP booking prior to grand opening announcement. Its confirmed.



Sorry.  What does this mean "WWHP booking prior..."?  Is it something you have to book or something you are given automatically at check in.  Not sure I am even effected since we check in on 6/17.

DG


----------



## ashleybea

I don't know if anyone has seen this but it's a pretty interesting article from AAA magazine
http://www.mugglenet.com/app/news/show/3441


----------



## yaytezIOA

Some more pics from last night, lots of greenhouse and queue line pics.


----------



## Preds

Sun Lover said:


> This was confirmed for me over the phone with a manager but when I asked her to email me, she said unfortunatly they were not allowed to put anything in writing at this time.  I think the way they have handled this whole situation is terrible.  I've gotten completely different answers when I've called there, which is why I asked to speak with a manager.  But if it's not in writing, it really doesn't mean much.  I did get her name and phone number, but even if there was a discrepancy later on, it would just be my word against hers.


I emailed Management at the Hard Rock a couple weeks ago and got the following response within 24 hours (in writing):



> I have been forwarded your email, as the reservations Manager for the onsite hotels here at Universal Orlando, in regards to your upcoming stay at the end of May at the Hard Rock Hotel in Orlando.
> 
> I do thank you for taking the time to contact us so that we may clarify your access to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.
> 
> Universal Orlando was looking forward to opening the Wizarding World of Harry Potter attraction this spring.  You are correct, for guests trying to make travel plans we did announce earlier this year a suggested travel date of after May 28.  Due to unforeseen circumstances we are not able to open the new area to the general public in Islands of Adventure at the expected date.  However, we would like to offer you a special advanced preview.
> 
> I do see that you made your reservation well in advance of our Official Grand Opening date announcement.  *Because of which, you will be included on our guest list to be one of the few guests to experience the Wizarding World of Harry Potter in its entirety at a special preview.   When you check in on the 28th of May at the Hard Rock Hotel you will be provided with the details on how you and your family will enter the preview.  *Universal Vacations likely will provide additional communication to you prior to your arrival but at this time we do not now when exactly that will be sent out.  *I do want you to feel confident that you will enjoy the new Wizarding World of Harry Potter for your length of stay along with the many other attractions we offer in Islands of Adventure and Universal Studios Florida.*  Not to mention the great pools, restaurants and activities for your family at the rockin Hard Rock Hotel.
> 
> It is our hope that your experience at this exclusive preview will be a memorable one!
> 
> Enjoy your upcoming stay with us.


I bolded the key text, at least what was important to me!

I was satisfied with the response and am confident that Universal will take care of us.


----------



## shl1108

Skuba2 said:


> Sorry.  What does this mean "WWHP booking prior..."?  Is it something you have to book or something you are given automatically at check in.  Not sure I am even effected since we check in on 6/17.
> 
> DG



Its sort of odd, but if you made your onsite hotel reservations prior to the "grand opening annoucement" date which was announced on March 25th, and staying onsite between 5/28/10-06/17/10, you will be allowed on the special preview guest list for WWHP. 
So, if you get to the park in time on 6/17/10...one day before the grand opening and you made your onsite reservation before 3/25/10, then you will have one day of the preview of WWHP. (in your case)


----------



## msminniemouse

Here is a link to a review of the Three Broomsticks Restaurant:
http://upost-article.com/eukucus/three-broomsticks-restaurant-food-review/


----------



## FINFAN

Preds said:


> I emailed Management at the Hard Rock a couple weeks ago and got the following response within 24 hours (in writing):
> 
> I bolded the key text, at least what was important to me!
> 
> I was satisfied with the response and am confident that Universal will take care of us.



This is encouraging, especially the bolded about "enjoy for your length of stay". I am concerned that I have not heard back yet tho, you heard in 24 hours, it has been 5 days for me. I am going to call I guess. I was emailing specifically to have a written response to have with me.


----------



## englishrose47

msminniemouse said:


> Here is a link to a review of the Three Broomsticks Restaurant:
> http://upost-article.com/eukucus/three-broomsticks-restaurant-food-review/



Food looks great !! Quick ??? Isn't it counter service for lunch and dinner ???


----------



## englishrose47

Just another thought the sight of cornish pasties on the menu had me drooling I haven't had one in years !! They are soooo good !! Shepherd's pie is a staple at our house !! Note my Dis name and you will see why!! But Strawberry/ peanut butter is nothing I ever heard of !!!


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> Food looks great !! Quick ??? Isn't it counter service for lunch and dinner ???



It is except for the "Big Feast" which they bring to your table.


----------



## Maves Wife

i cant sleep at night with the excitment of the whole thing and I only read all the Harry Potter books a few weeks ago, so god knows how you "true" potter fans are feeling! Bring on the butterbeer....mmmmmmmm


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of HPotterWizard, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				HPotterWizard said:
			
		

> I got in trouble for this one yesterday


----------



## disney-super-mom

Just to be clear (as I'm a complete US/IOA greenhorn) the Forbidden Journey will have no FOTL for quite some time, correct?


----------



## TraceyL

msminniemouse said:


> Here is a link to a review of the Three Broomsticks Restaurant:
> http://upost-article.com/eukucus/three-broomsticks-restaurant-food-review/



My anti-virus just threw a hissy fit at this link


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

I really hope its mainly about the theming and experience of being immersed in the Harry Potter world, fantasy, etc.  NOT just big roller coaster type rides.  They do have the dueling dragon one for those that like big rides.  I have ridden the smaller one that was remade and even that one isn't for small kids, that's somewhat intense kiddy roller coaster.  .   I don't like The Mummy for instance, I know others do but u go so fast on it anyway u don't see anything.  I miss rides like Kong, BTTF, etc.


----------



## shl1108

disney-super-mom said:


> Just to be clear (as I'm a complete US/IOA greenhorn) the Forbidden Journey will have no FOTL for quite some time, correct?



I heard that intially, on site guests will have one time express line to forbidden Journey per day, per person.


----------



## Don Pacho

TraceyL said:


> My anti-virus just threw a hissy fit at this link




mmmh, I think you're right. I use two computers (I use just one most of the time, with vista, and the one I use most). I tried that link with my Vista computer that has McAfee anti-virus and did not notice or say anything.
The other computer is my old XP with with Norton 360 and went wild.

I recommend to people that when they see something dangerous or some warning, turn your computer immediately! Using the "panic" bottom. Don't worry about the typical windows warning of "you did not turn me off... etc."
before it's too late.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of HPotterWizard, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				HPotterWizard said:
			
		

> This looked really nice all lit up inside too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I took this like 10 minutes before closing) When I was leaving the park I heard Potter music too. It was awesome.
> 
> EDIT: The song I heard was "Harry's Wondrous World"


----------



## csmommy

TraceyL said:


> My anti-virus just threw a hissy fit at this link



Mine too!


----------



## disney-super-mom

shl1108 said:


> I heard that intially, on site guests will have one time express line to forbidden Journey per day, per person.



Has this been confirmed?  

The reason why I ask is because I'm trying to decide if staying onsite for FOTL is worth it versus just buying the Express Pass add-on.  We'll be there during a slower time, so the Express Pass add-on is only 19.99 per person/per day.  So for $160, my family of 4 could get one-time express line access two days in a row.  To stay onsite for one night would be about $100 more (around $260 for one night)  However, if we could get one-time-per-day FOTL access to Forbidden Journey, it may be worth it to splurge on a room for a night.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## yaytezIOA

Auditions are being held for Durmstrang students, and former Universal Creative member J. Michael Roddy (you know him from HHN) talks about Potter...>here
Is it June yet? Come on soft openings!


----------



## shl1108

disney-super-mom said:


> Has this been confirmed?
> 
> The reason why I ask is because I'm trying to decide if staying onsite for FOTL is worth it versus just buying the Express Pass add-on.  We'll be there during a slower time, so the Express Pass add-on is only 19.99 per person/per day.  So for $160, my family of 4 could get one-time express line access two days in a row.  To stay onsite for one night would be about $100 more (around $260 for one night)  However, if we could get one-time-per-day FOTL access to Forbidden Journey, it may be worth it to splurge on a room for a night.  Hope that makes sense.



When we booked our room way back in January 2010 for early June 2010 onsite, part of the "spiel" when confirming our reservation was a speech about the new HP ride and how hotel guest would be allowed one express pass for that ride per day (not unlimited like the other express pass rides). They wanted that to be understood when booking. 
You can call their reservation line and they should be able to tell you that too.


----------



## yaytezIOA

disney-super-mom said:


> Has this been confirmed?
> 
> The reason why I ask is because I'm trying to decide if staying onsite for FOTL is worth it versus just buying the Express Pass add-on.  We'll be there during a slower time, so the Express Pass add-on is only 19.99 per person/per day.  So for $160, my family of 4 could get one-time express line access two days in a row.  To stay onsite for one night would be about $100 more (around $260 for one night)  However, if we could get one-time-per-day FOTL access to Forbidden Journey, it may be worth it to splurge on a room for a night.  Hope that makes sense.



You check in on say Friday, you get FOTL access that day with your room key. You check out Saturday, you still get FOTL access that day. Its worth it. Because no matter how much you think you're going to spend in potter, its going to be so dang busy you're going to want to get out of there and explore the rest of the parks. Trust me, no matter how much you tell yourself "I'm a disney fanatic" you'll like Universal too....Then your journey to the darkside will be complete.


----------



## Sun Lover

Preds,

Regarding your email:

I emailed Management at the Hard Rock a couple weeks ago and got the following response within 24 hours (in writing):


Quote:
I have been forwarded your email, as the reservations Manager for the onsite hotels here at Universal Orlando, in regards to your upcoming stay at the end of May at the Hard Rock Hotel in Orlando.

I do thank you for taking the time to contact us so that we may clarify your access to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. 

Universal Orlando was looking forward to opening the Wizarding World of Harry Potter attraction this spring. You are correct, for guests trying to make travel plans we did announce earlier this year a suggested travel date of after May 28. Due to unforeseen circumstances we are not able to open the new area to the general public in Islands of Adventure at the expected date. However, we would like to offer you a special advanced preview. 

I do see that you made your reservation well in advance of our Official Grand Opening date announcement. Because of which, you will be included on our guest list to be one of the few guests to experience the Wizarding World of Harry Potter in its entirety at a special preview. When you check in on the 28th of May at the Hard Rock Hotel you will be provided with the details on how you and your family will enter the preview. Universal Vacations likely will provide additional communication to you prior to your arrival but at this time we do not now when exactly that will be sent out. I do want you to feel confident that you will enjoy the new Wizarding World of Harry Potter for your length of stay along with the many other attractions we offer in Islands of Adventure and Universal Studios Florida. Not to mention the great pools, restaurants and activities for your family at the rockin Hard Rock Hotel.

It is our hope that your experience at this exclusive preview will be a memorable one!

Enjoy your upcoming stay with us.

Can you tell me who you sent that to in management?  I would really like to have something in writing as well.


----------



## Disneyhappy

disney-super-mom said:


> Has this been confirmed?
> 
> The reason why I ask is because I'm trying to decide if staying onsite for FOTL is worth it versus just buying the Express Pass add-on.  We'll be there during a slower time, so the Express Pass add-on is only 19.99 per person/per day.  So for $160, my family of 4 could get one-time express line access two days in a row.  To stay onsite for one night would be about $100 more (around $260 for one night)  However, if we could get one-time-per-day FOTL access to Forbidden Journey, it may be worth it to splurge on a room for a night.  Hope that makes sense.



This is what guests were being told initially when I booked our July trip about 6 weeks ago. However, when I booked our October trip about 2 weeks ago, I was advised that on-site guests will only be allowed early entry to HP. I was told it will be awhile before the express lane wil be set up. I called back and spoke to another TM who told me the same thing so I would say they are no longer confirming one express per day for FJ.


----------



## msminniemouse

TraceyL said:


> My anti-virus just threw a hissy fit at this link



Wow, I'm sorry for posting the link.  I didn't have any problems with the link when I clicked on it though.  I was just searching for more info about WWOHP and thought it was interesting info about the food review of Three Broomsticks.


----------



## tws731

Can I just say EEEE!!!! SO EXCITED for this!!!


----------



## Preds

Sun Lover said:


> Preds,
> 
> Regarding your email:
> 
> I emailed Management at the Hard Rock a couple weeks ago and got the following response within 24 hours (in writing):
> 
> 
> Quote:
> I have been forwarded your email, as the reservations Manager for the onsite hotels here at Universal Orlando, in regards to your upcoming stay at the end of May at the Hard Rock Hotel in Orlando.
> 
> I do thank you for taking the time to contact us so that we may clarify your access to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.
> 
> Universal Orlando was looking forward to opening the Wizarding World of Harry Potter attraction this spring. You are correct, for guests trying to make travel plans we did announce earlier this year a suggested travel date of after May 28. Due to unforeseen circumstances we are not able to open the new area to the general public in Islands of Adventure at the expected date. However, we would like to offer you a special advanced preview.
> 
> I do see that you made your reservation well in advance of our Official Grand Opening date announcement. Because of which, you will be included on our guest list to be one of the few guests to experience the Wizarding World of Harry Potter in its entirety at a special preview. When you check in on the 28th of May at the Hard Rock Hotel you will be provided with the details on how you and your family will enter the preview. Universal Vacations likely will provide additional communication to you prior to your arrival but at this time we do not now when exactly that will be sent out. I do want you to feel confident that you will enjoy the new Wizarding World of Harry Potter for your length of stay along with the many other attractions we offer in Islands of Adventure and Universal Studios Florida. Not to mention the great pools, restaurants and activities for your family at the rockin Hard Rock Hotel.
> 
> It is our hope that your experience at this exclusive preview will be a memorable one!
> 
> Enjoy your upcoming stay with us.
> 
> Can you tell me who you sent that to in management?  I would really like to have something in writing as well.


I emailed the manager of the Hard Rock.  I'm not sure if I can post his email address publically but I''ll send it to you via PM.


----------



## KimRaye

yaytezIOA said:


> Trust me, no matter how much you tell yourself "I'm a disney fanatic" you'll like Universal too....Then your journey to the darkside will be complete.


 I laughed at this!  And, I know what you mean!  I'm the fanatic that HAS visited the Dark Side!  WWOHP is just drawing me back -----------------


----------



## Howellsy

msminniemouse said:


> Wow, I'm sorry for posting the link.  I didn't have any problems with the link when I clicked on it though.  I was just searching for more info about WWOHP and thought it was interesting info about the food review of Three Broomsticks.


http://harrypotterworldorlando.com/amazing-food-options-at-harry-potter-theme-park/
This link has the same review I think, and is slightly better for everyone's computers I guess


----------



## FINFAN

well, my response by phone was vague at best...."based on your reservation you will be allowed *some* access to WWOHP, based on the need for the area to be closed or tended to due to grand opening preparations". 
I never did receive an email response which I prefered so I had something in writing, so I am going to try that gain in a week or so.
Anyway, I am in agreement that those of us with on-site room only bookings made prior to 3/25 will be allowed into WWOHP, but I am getting the  feeling it will be VERY limited, especially the closer to the 18th your dates are. We daepart the 10th, so I have no idea if we will hit at a good time, but I am guessing those with dates of 6/15 on ( and again, guessing no firm info) may have even more limited access as they prepare the area for the big day...want it spotless, not going to take any chances on anyting getting broken, out of place etc. Agian. purely speculation on my part, but just the way they handled my call, specifically saying based on "grand opening preparations".


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of TheLastAshen, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				TheLastAshen said:
			
		

> first time attempting to post an image, bare with me please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay i did it. Here's the link to the original for higher quality: http://www.insidethemagic.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/HarryPotter3.jpg


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of  HPotterWizard, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				HPotterWizard said:
			
		

> Here's the rest of what I took last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the blurriness)


----------



## meryll83

Any news on when tables can be booked at The Three Broomsticks?
Is the Hogs Head also a table service meal?
Will have to check out the menus and make a decision if so!!


----------



## Nicole786

An update on Grad Bash:  My brother is going and he was informed today that they will NOT gain access to WWOHP.   It was supposed to be open for them, so as a consolation they are all getting a 1 day 2 park ticket as an invitation to return when it opens.   Now he has to wait until August to see it with me, i'm a bit happy about that!  Muahahahahahaha


----------



## universalfan

Well there goes my last hope of soft openings when we get there tomorrow. I really thought they'd kick them off with Grad Bash. Oh well, we will enjoy the last few days of a nearly empty park and we'll be back later in the year. 

I have to go pack and sniffle now.


----------



## Magpie

meryll83 said:


> Any news on when tables can be booked at The Three Broomsticks?
> Is the Hogs Head also a table service meal?
> Will have to check out the menus and make a decision if so!!



The Three Broomsticks is counter service - although I believe it's possible that the <s>feeding trough</s> I mean, "Grand Feast"   may be brought to your table.  But that would only be to prevent food from flying everywhere, if it's very heavy.  I've had similar "table" service in fast food joints like Burger King, when we've made a big order.

The only time you could reserve the Three Broomsticks was for the free breakfast as part of the Harry Potter vacation package.  When I was doing it online a couple months ago, there was an option to book additional Three Broomsticks breakfasts for additional money, but I've since heard that's been removed.  I don't know what the breakfast will involve, but I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't some kind of buffet.

Hogs Head is a pub.  I haven't read anything suggesting you can get a meal there.


----------



## Sun Lover

What dates are Grad Bash?


----------



## Don Pacho

disney-super-mom said:


> Has this been confirmed?
> 
> The reason why I ask is because I'm trying to decide if staying onsite for FOTL is worth it versus just buying the Express Pass add-on.  We'll be there during a slower time, so the Express Pass add-on is only 19.99 per person/per day.  So for $160, my family of 4 could get one-time express line access two days in a row.  To stay onsite for one night would be about $100 more (around $260 for one night)  However, if we could get one-time-per-day FOTL access to Forbidden Journey, it may be worth it to splurge on a room for a night.  Hope that makes sense.



I don't know what would be the longest time period of a queue for an attraction, 2 to 3 hrs?
Missing the queue, IMO, you won't see any of the queue areas that from what I've seen so far, it is probably the most impressive and detailed ever created for an attraction. Going slow thru the queue you can take pictures or videos at your own pace, detail things and discuss anything.

FOTL will take you directly to the ride.


----------



## xApril

Sun Lover said:


> What dates are Grad Bash?



My school goes the 24th. The dates are: April 23rd, 24th, and 30th.


----------



## disneygal55

Has anyone been to IOA recently? Anything new with the Harry Potter section? It's been awhile since anyone has posted any news.


----------



## Metro West

disneygal55 said:


> Has anyone been to IOA recently? Anything new with the Harry Potter section? It's been awhile since anyone has posted any news.


 I doubt anything is new that you can see...I'm guessing it's all indoor stuff being done now.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BBPH, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				BBPH said:
			
		

> A few things i noticed
> 
> The butterbeer cart is also in this fly through so i believe this to be a permanent fixture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The area thought to be the DC lockers is blocked of :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is another entrance to Honeydukes i wonder if this is usable this would be great for crowds


----------



## spima3

Disneyhappy said:


> This is what guests were being told initially when I booked our July trip about 6 weeks ago. However, when I booked our October trip about 2 weeks ago, I was advised that on-site guests will only be allowed early entry to HP. .



I'm reading this as though they expect HP to be jamming even in Oct!

I delayed out trip to FL due to the uncertainty of the opening.  We were going to go from 6/12 to 6/18.  I'm glad now we delayed, but now wonder just how bad it's going to be in Sept.


----------



## Metro West

spima3 said:


> I'm glad now we delayed, but now wonder just how bad it's going to be in Sept.


 Yes...me too. I wonder how the crowds will be affected and if HHN will be busier because of it.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> I'm bored, so I'll post this:
> 
> *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2G4dXJopUY
> *
> 
> Although it's a new interview, it provides no new info... but it's on topic, so what the heck
> 
> .


----------



## Don Pacho

2010 Universal Orlando brochure:


*
http://www.universalorlandovacations.com/pdf/2010_UNI_brochure.PDF
*





.​


----------



## damo

disneygal55 said:


> Has anyone been to IOA recently? Anything new with the Harry Potter section? It's been awhile since anyone has posted any news.



I think that everything is ready except for the  Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey which seems to be taking longer than everyone had hoped or anticipated.  The plan seems to be to open the entire area at the same time, hence the lack of anything new coming out.


----------



## englishrose47

Looks like the only ride I MAY attempt is The Forbidden journey but the others will LOVE all 3 !! I think I will purely enjoy looking around !!!


----------



## AlexJB

I'll be visiting in July, and I cannot wait!!


----------



## Metro West

Here's a shot from outside the bathrooms beside Pizza Predattoria. It shows part of the queue area. You still can't see too much over the tall fences.


----------



## Lindymom

Others have said this already, but I just called the main reservations line to ask about access to WWOHP given our specific reservation.

I gave her our reservation number, she looked it up and said "Your reservation has already been flagged for exclusive access to the WWOHP."  She explained that this was because we booked prior to March 25th.  I was relieved because although I booked our original reservation in February, I called back to change to an AP rate at the end of March, after the March 25 cut-off.  But the change didn't affect things, so that's good.

She said at this point they expect the WWOHP to be open ONLY to resort guests who booked PRIOR to March 25 and she was touting how special this would be because access would be limited.  She said a packet of info would be waiting for us on check in and that it would include a special ticket to give us access.  She said there were "some limitations."  She said it was likely that the WWOHP area of the park would be open for limited hours each day.  The example she gave was 10 am to 6 pm.  I asked if we'd be able to access it during each day of our stay and she said yes, that it would be open for at least part of each day.  

We have a room-only reservation June 12-15.

I'm so excited to see it!!!


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Do you think that possibly soft openings would still be open for other Universal Resort guests that did NOT purchase the package before March 25th?  I can't wait to get more info.  We were planning to go down bf June but now I want to wait.   I can't wait until they start the soft openings so we can get more info!   This is really exciting.


----------



## Dougweller

tinkerdorabelle said:


> Do you think that possibly soft openings would still be open for other Universal Resort guests that did NOT purchase the package before March 25th?  I can't wait to get more info.  We were planning to go down bf June but now I want to wait.   I can't wait until they start the soft openings so we can get more info!   This is really exciting.



:You'll just have to wait, I'm afraid. I booked before the 25th and was told that it was key that I'd booked before the 25th. That doesn't mean things won't change, but you shouldn't count on it.
Doug


----------



## disneygal55

Those of you who booked rooms prior to 3/25 are so lucky. We booked a vacation for the middle of June (staying at disney's DVC) really looking forward to the Harry Potter area. My two DS's and their friend were over the moon about going and they were so let down when they heard the news. We've been to the parks before so they know how great the rides are but now they are saying that they couldn't bear to go and watch a select group get to go in..they are big fans of HP, having read every book twice over. I personally feel that US is making a big mistake not letting people (other than the pre 3/25) into the section. Maybe let all the resort people in early plus give them an express pass and deny general public express til the grand opening date? We all have to pay admission and it's part of the park...we should all be able to enjoy the attraction.


----------



## damo

tinkerdorabelle said:


> Do you think that possibly soft openings would still be open for other Universal Resort guests that did NOT purchase the package before March 25th?  I can't wait to get more info.  We were planning to go down bf June but now I want to wait.   I can't wait until they start the soft openings so we can get more info!   This is really exciting.



Yes, I do believe that if the area is ready, it will be soft openings for everyone.  They've got to prepare somehow.


----------



## glocon

I just spoke with someone at HRH reservations, and she said that she had no concrete info she could give now about when WWoHP would be opening to guests before June 18th, but that a friend of hers was interning (don't know what that means) at WWoHP and that she said that it would begin soft openings on May 25th.  Don't know how true or accurate this info may be, but it does give one hope...


----------



## disneyismyname

Can't wait to go! We are going Opening day! My brother and I are beyond excited! Never been to Universal Studios so we will be staying for 4 days! Probably be really busy.....


----------



## lesterhd

glocon said:


> I just spoke with someone at HRH reservations, and she said that she had no concrete info she could give now about when WWoHP would be opening to guests before June 18th, but that a friend of hers was interning (don't know what that means) at WWoHP and that she said that it would begin soft openings on May 25th.  Don't know how true or accurate this info may be, but it does give one hope...



Oh, I hope she's (you're) right! That will be our last day there before heading to Disney.


----------



## MadeToLove

I've been thinking a lot about "soft openings" and "previews" and I have some thoughts about how this might all work.  Understand this is all speculation based on educated guesses and not insider info.

Before they can open the castle to anybody, they have to move the line for Dragon Challenge.  The new line starts just behind the train station in Hogsmeade.  We also know that Hippogryph has been cycling and is ready to go when they are.  Also, most of the shops, the Three Broomsticks, and the entertainment is ready to go.  So here is what I'm thinking:

I suspect in the very near future, we'll see a new fence go up around the castle.  Then, when they are ready for "soft openings" or "previews" they'll take the gate/fence down from the entrance and let people into Hogsmeade, The Three Broomsticks, Dragon Challenge, and possibly Hippogryph.  

However, HP&FJ will not be open to the public in general yet (because it's not ready).  I know they want to open it all at the same time, but if FJ isn't ready for the end of May previews, then they'll have to open the rest of the area up without it.  However, with a gate around FJ, then they can let in select visitors and have limited soft openings.

The reason why I'm posting this speculation is because I know a lot of you are in a panic about getting to see any of it.  But I think my specualtion is pretty sound because they want to keep Dragon Challenge open in the late spring/early summer, before the Grand Opening. But once they are ready to start test rides on FJ, they are going to have to tear down that temporary line to DD/DC, and bring people in through the main Hogsmeade entrance, so they might as well have the rest of Hogsmeade open by then.


----------



## bubba's mom

I agree.

If FOTH & DC are able to run, they will let people on them.

And...to get on them, you would have to walk past the shops & 3Broomsticks.

They won't close off the entire land (shops/food) when they can make $ on people being there.  They won't close EVERYTHING off because 1 ride isn't ready.

Wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of cronixx, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				cronixx said:
			
		

> So my sister just gave me this magazine "*Going Places - The Magazine For Today's Traveler*"
> Anyway, it has 2 pages on WWOHP that has some info....
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's old news but I thought I'd post it here anyway:
> 
> *Hogsmeade*
> "Check out the Gringott's bank and its ATM. No one protects money like a goblin! And be sure to try the Butterbeer in Hogsmeade. It's said to be a cross between shortbread and butterscotch... yum!"
> 
> *Dervish and Banges*
> "I've heard you can purchase a Firebolt, a world-class broomstick. Plus there's a MONSTER BOOK OF MONSTERS on display that growls and snarls at anyone who comes too close. Perhaps it can be tamed with the Riddikulus charm!"
> and
> "This magical instrument and equipment shop features Quidditch supplies, Triwizard apparel, Spectrespecs and Remembralls. You may also find wizardly re-creations of Hogwart's robes and scarves."
> 
> *Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey*
> "While waiting for the ride, experience talking portraits featuring Hogwart's never-before-seen four founders: Godric Gryffindor, Salazar Slytherin, Helga Hufflepuff and Rowena Ravenclaw."
> 
> *Honeydukes*
> "A spellbinding confectionary sells all types of wizarding sweets, including Chocolate Frogs and Bertie Bott's Every-Flavour Beans. In the series, Chocolate Frogs are enchanted with a temporary spell that, according to Ron in Sorcerer's Stone, gives them one good jump (once the package is opened). Each is packaged with a collectible card displaying a magical picture and brief biography of a famous witch or wizard of medieval to modern times."
> and
> "A little owl told us that Honeydukes will also sell licorice clippins, a candy that is dispensed in a very unique and unusual manner!"
> 
> *Ollivander's*
> "Visit Ollivander's and you'll have the chance to choose a wand -- or more appropriately -- let the wand choose you. A mismatched wand creates havoc (thanks to cool special effects) and the right one.... Well you'll just know!"
> and
> "There are 13 kinds of wands unique to Ollivander's shop. Specific questions by the wandkeeper determine the correctness of your wand."
> 
> .


----------



## polkadotminnie

I have read the last few pages of this thread.  I am confused.  If I am checking in on June 20th (2 days after the grand opening) and staying at RPR will I have access to HP?  Did I have to book prior to March 25th if it is after official opening?


----------



## Thumper_Man

polkadotminnie said:


> I have read the last few pages of this thread.  I am confused.  If I am checking in on June 20th (2 days after the grand opening) and staying at RPR will I have access to HP?  Did I have to book prior to March 25th if it is after official opening?



The official date for HP opening is June 18th.  This means everyone who has a ticket to get into IoA can go and see HP.  Including yourself.  So yes, you will have access to HP as well as the general public.  Those that booked prior to March 25th. will get to see HP before it opens up to the general public.  At least that's what I'm interpreting.


----------



## polkadotminnie

Thumper_Man said:


> The official date for HP opening is June 18th. This means everyone who has a ticket to get into IoA can go and see HP. Including yourself. So yes, you will have access to HP as well as the general public. Those that booked prior to March 25th. will get to see HP before it opens up to the general public. At least that's what I'm interpreting.


 Thanks!  That's what I thought.


----------



## universalfan

bubba's mom said:


> I agree.
> 
> If FOTH & DC are able to run, they will let people on them.
> 
> And...to get on them, you would have to walk past the shops & 3Broomsticks.
> 
> They won't close off the entire land (shops/food) when they can make $ on people being there.  They won't close EVERYTHING off because 1 ride isn't ready.
> 
> Wouldn't make sense.



I thought so too, but Dragon Challenge (as Dueling Dragons) has been running for a while now and we know FOTH is ready because Ellen rode it and it's just a refurb anyway. The other forums have said that the contract with WB states they must open it all at once. Unfortunately, this must be true, because it's still not open and Ellen was there weeks ago. I just came back from four days there and it was ridiculously difficult to walk by and hear the music and see the lights on and not be able to go; nearly drove me batty!


----------



## summerrluvv

Ahh crap...I thought this was going to be open by June.  I just booked our airfare (almost free w/ credits thank goodness) for a mini trip to FL June 11th. My son will be bummed!


----------



## glocon

Hey universalfan- they had the music going?  Is it always on now I wonder?  That would dirive me crazy, not being able to go in and see it but just hear it....  Sounds like it is getting closer to opening....  So does anyone know about this "having to open the whole thing at one time" thing?  If so, HURRY UP PEEPS AND GET FJ ON TRACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire-Bear

glocon said:


> Hey universalfan- they had the music going?  Is it always on now I wonder?  That would dirive me crazy, not being able to go in and see it but just hear it....  Sounds like it is getting closer to opening....  So does anyone know about this "having to open the whole thing at one time" thing?  If so, HURRY UP PEEPS AND GET FJ ON TRACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, Brian O posted a vid where you can hear the music 
http://www.brianorndorf.com/2010/04...ry-potter-construction-update-42610.html#more


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of TheLastAshen, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				TheLastAshen said:
			
		

> OK, i'm finally home and am able to post some pics!


----------



## universalfan

glocon said:


> Hey universalfan- they had the music going?  Is it always on now I wonder?  That would dirive me crazy, not being able to go in and see it but just hear it....  Sounds like it is getting closer to opening....  So does anyone know about this "having to open the whole thing at one time" thing?  If so, HURRY UP PEEPS AND GET FJ ON TRACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes we could hear it every time we went to ride Dueling Dragons. It was VERY hard to take. I still can't believe I was there for a week in February and four days in April and I still haven't gotten a peep inside. After Ellen went in, I thought for sure they would be open and just threw the dice and went again in April. Wrong, I was so wrong . . .


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

New official photo of WWoHP released by Universal on the DIS Unplugged blog.

http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/09/15/universal-releases-wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-details/


----------



## glocon

So the music has been playing for months now?  I got excited thinking that was something new, and that we were that much closer to soft openings!


----------



## universalfan

No not months, it has only been playing for a few weeks as far as I know. I have heard that some sort of news is coming this week.


----------



## Don Pacho

Mouse Skywalker said:


> New official photo of WWoHP released by Universal on the DIS Unplugged blog.
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/09/15/universal-releases-wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-details/




Thanks. I've downloaded the hi res pic 












.​


----------



## glocon

New news!  I love new news!


----------



## FINFAN

Don Pacho said:


> Thanks. I've downloaded the hi res pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​



why do I hear the choral sound, "Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" when I see this?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...



.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Gambit, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Gambit said:
			
		

> Well since it's a bit slow today I thought I'd post that article that was in AAA Magazine. I know the article was posted before but I don't think the actual magazine scan was so here you go... :smiley:


----------



## Judy from Boise

very cool, thanks for posting


----------



## AlexJB

Do we know anything about the ride system of forbidden journey? I heard something about a robotic arm - anyone know how that would work/seen it in use anywhere else?


----------



## Don Pacho

AlexJB said:


> Do we know anything about the ride system of forbidden journey? I heard something about a robotic arm - anyone know how that would work/seen it in use anywhere else?



Yes, a system G3 Robocoaster

There are pics of the system I've posted in this thread.


.


----------



## AlexJB

Don Pacho said:


> Yes, a system G3 Robocoaster
> 
> There are pics of the system I've posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> .



Thanks, I joined the thread late on and haven't been able to read everything - I just googled it though - my anticipation levels for this thing just tripled!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy28

it still kinda bothers me that from jurassic park you can see a huge white building behind the castle--kinda takes you out of the experience.  anybody know how that's gonna work and if they're going to try and cover it up?


----------



## damo

BuckeyeGuy28 said:


> it still kinda bothers me that from jurassic park you can see a huge white building behind the castle--kinda takes you out of the experience.  anybody know how that's gonna work and if they're going to try and cover it up?



I think that once they are able to move the temp lockers and stuff, they will plant some fast growing bamboo and other vegetation to help things out.


----------



## Metro West

damo said:


> I think that once they are able to move the temp lockers and stuff, they will plant some fast growing bamboo and other vegetation to help things out.


----------



## ChrisFL

I agree, I think Universal will make the scenery right once they've sorted the other things that have to be moved first.


----------



## TwingleMum

What do you think the firebolt that you can buy will be like???


----------



## Mtnman44

It will be hard to use at first, but with practice you'll get the hang of it.  



TwingleMum said:


> What do you think the firebolt that you can buy will be like???


----------



## padams

AlexJB said:


> Do we know anything about the ride system of forbidden journey? I heard something about a robotic arm - anyone know how that would work/seen it in use anywhere else?



The Legoland parks in Europe (Germany, England and Denmark) have versions of the robotic arm ride. We haven't been to the San Diego Legoland so I don't know if one is there as well. 

It's a great ride.


----------



## AlexJB

padams said:


> The Legoland parks in Europe (Germany, England and Denmark) have versions of the robotic arm ride. We haven't been to the San Diego Legoland so I don't know if one is there as well.
> 
> It's a great ride.



Awesome, Legoland Windsor isn't that far from me, maybe I should check it out before my visit to Orlando this July; I think it would be a case of "this is how it's been done before.. and this is how Universal have done it like NEVER before!" ... i hope anyway!


----------



## Dznefreek

don't the Legoland arms sit in one spot and just swing around in various circular patterns. I remember seeing a video of one . . . . . .


----------



## Don Pacho

padams said:


> The Legoland parks in Europe (Germany, England and Denmark) have versions of the robotic arm ride. We haven't been to the San Diego Legoland so I don't know if one is there as well.
> 
> It's a great ride.



Those robocoasters are system G1, just like the ones at Epcot, the first generation.
The ones for forbidden journey are system G3, a third generation and I don't think anyone has one of those. HP wil have the most sophisticated and advanced robocoaster ever built to date.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, SSC:
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

> I went out to the parks today to check up on things, ride some rides, and toss a few back at Margaritaville. I know this is nothing new but I thought I would share some pics for you guys and gals. Also on a side note I realized how tight things are regarding picture taking around WWoHP. I got nailed by security and while they were indeed very nice I had to delete some really cool pictures which is no big deal and I respect it.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a few more pics in just a few minutes.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, SSC:
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

> Part DEUCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking them out!


----------



## AlexJB

Great pics, thanks for posting!


----------



## floridianer

GREAT PICS!!! Thanks for posting these since months!! 

It looks like they are almost ready to go.
No works outside... (what you can see)

DC is up and running and FOTH is running too.

Seems to be a problem with the FJ, right?

I heared that they are, by contract, not allowed to open any section of the park without EVERYTHING being ready.

Let´s see when they are ready for some previews and soft openings...


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

The DIS received an official invitation to the Grand Opening event for the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  You can see the invitation on our blog using the link below.  It's pretty elaborate, and looks very cool! 

http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/04/29/grand-opening-invite-for-the-wizarding-world-of-harry-potter/


----------



## Don Pacho

Mouse Skywalker said:


> The DIS received an official invitation to the Grand Opening event for the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  You can see the invitation on our blog using the link below.  It's pretty elaborate, and looks very cool!
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/04/29/grand-opening-invite-for-the-wizarding-world-of-harry-potter/



Thanks. Here's more 



*Unboxing Harry Potter's Wizarding World *




*Screamscape's  youtube Channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/Screamscape*​*http://www.youtube.com/user/Screamscape*


Courtesy of Screamscape's  youtube Channel



> *Screamscape*  April 30, 2010  Got a new package in the mail today from Universal Orlando... with details about the new Wizarding World of Harry Potter inside. Lets Unbox the Potter-verse...
> .







*Grand Opening Invite for the Wizarding World of Harry Potter*



Courtesy of Corey Martin, Dis Unslugged
http://www.disunplugged.com



			
				Corey Martin said:
			
		

> Look what the Mailman just dropped off. Its the invitation to the Grand Opening Celebration for The Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal Orlando. This has to be one of the most impressive invitation packages that Ive ever received.
> 
> .























.​


----------



## jenn-n-okla

WOW!
That is one of the coolest invites I have ever seen.  Collectable indeed.


----------



## MadeToLove

As an Uber fan, I'm am sooooo jealous right now.  Just green, to the point of anger, illness, pain.   I'd love to get one of those in the mail.  I hope you guys that are getting these really cool invites appreciate just what you are getting.  The wand alone retails for $35-45.  It's a Noble Collection Harry's wand replica in an Olivander's replica box (and don't let your kids touch it, it is very delicate and can break easily).  But what I really want is that ticket.  Platform 9 3/4 ticket.  Drooling over that one.

I think I need to go to a Potterholic's meeting after seeing that.  Afraid I might try to drown my sorrows by watching my Ultimate Edition Blu-rays of Sorcerer's Stone and Chamber of Secrets instead of doing the dishes, laundry and writing my rent check today.  Must try to function in the normal world, but it's soooo hard.


----------



## Dax

For those Potter fans heading through OIA/MCO...Today as I was going to work, I saw the Universal store near gates 60-129 had put up some new WWoHP stuff, including a pretty cool broomstick...I will have to try and grab some pics!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Just because it's fun to see every now and again:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GpZpoaZaSE


----------



## ChrisFL

hmm, will they sell ButterBeer in a 40oz. at the Wizarding World?


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Don Pacho said:


> Yes, a system G3 Robocoaster
> 
> There are pics of the system I've posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> .



Can you tell us what page?  I've gone through many but there are just toooooo many.


----------



## tippANDbb

This is really making me want to go to
Florida instead of California lol.


----------



## wdhinn89

Love the invite!!!!  They wand is awesome!!!!


----------



## Don Pacho

tinkerdorabelle said:


> Can you tell us what page?  I've gone through many but there are just toooooo many.




Here's one:


http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36003415&postcount=1653


.


----------



## Sun Lover

Does anyone think there is a chance that FJ will be up and running in time for the May 28 package holders?  From everything I'm reading, it seems like even if the rest of the park is open, that ride probably won't be ready until close to the grand opening date of June 18.  If anyone visits IOA and has heard anything or seen something about FJ, please post it here.  We booked our trip way back last summer and had no idea of any of the dates at the time, but we will be there May 27 - 29 and I'm just praying it will be running.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Don Pacho said:


> I think it is going to be a type G3 robocoaster moving 360º and on a track.
> (Disney's is type G1). The following report says G2 but the G2 moves on a steady track and the G3 moves on a continuous track
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Screamscape
> http://www.screamscape.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * G2 Robot Systems*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * G3 Robot Systems*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​



Thanks, wow, that does look cool.  I just hope it's not so fast that you can't experience the fantasy itself.    I know other's may disagree but to me Harry Potter is the experience and I'm hoping for really great special effects and the feel of really being in the Harry Potter world.   The Mummy for instance was so fast and so dark I couldn't see anything.


----------



## Syndrome

Don Pacho............. 
Just want to say thanks for posting all the latest pictures of WWOHP. We wont be down untill July to see it in person, but love seeing all the details that your pictures provide. I check in almost everyday to see what pictures you post.
*THANKS !!!*

Syndrome


----------



## Don Pacho

Syndrome said:


> Don Pacho.............
> Just want to say thanks for posting all the latest pictures of WWOHP. We wont be down untill July to see it in person, but love seeing all the details that your pictures provide. I check in almost everyday to see what pictures you post.
> *THANKS !!!*
> 
> Syndrome



Thanks. Not much going on lately. Here is something new I've found today


Courtesy of Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> Bang, bang.... bang!.... bang bang bang!!! Blows smoke off the end of both revolvers. Ladies and Gentleman... I present you... "The Magic Neep"


 




			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> The entire building is "The Magic Neep". A good friend pointed out that it was named this on building records over a year ago... added fact... the building is larger in floorspace that Dervish and Ollivander's combined. What it is for is up for conjecture... but it isn't a restaurant.... but it does have to do with food and beverage of some kind.


----------



## Twinkbelle

My guess would be an ice cream palour that would be rather cool....


----------



## Ryansdad0727

melly said:


> amazing.
> 
> When I wrote the same I get my posts deleted, accused of starting trouble, jumped upon by a clique of people and warned by the mods.



You starting trouble...say it ain't so.  Most of the threads you have been a part of have been closed.  Wonder why.  Thanks for bashing almost everything anyone has to say on these boards. Just giving my opinion.


----------



## Metro West

Twinkbelle said:


> My guess would be an ice cream palour that would be rather cool....


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> Ok kiddos and friends... here goes the first of the three.
> 
> History lesson. Between the 1930's and the early 1970's department stores and other venues actually charged you to use their toilets. All of the stalls had little machines on the doors that look very much like parking meters.... This is dating me a bit but I do recall them as a kid. They even sparked the crass rhyme, "Here I sit, broken hearted. Paid my nickel and only farted."
> 
> So, there are two things in this Universal image that pull both of those ideas together.... focus on the center... and then to the right. Be smart!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> Another Universal image... Dumbledore would say of it, "What you perceive that you see... is not what it appears at all". What a real estate salesman might say, "location, location, location!"


----------



## WWEDUDE

Twinkbelle said:


> My guess would be an ice cream palour that would be rather cool....



I think your on to something, I heard they were working on Strawberry Peantbutter Ice Cream, I could see them selling this here.

All of the lands have ice cream shops (While leaving Marvel, near popeye statue in Toon Lagoon, there is one by entrance to HP in LC, Hop on Pop Ice Cream Shop in SL, and there has to be one in JP somewhere) so why wouldn't Wizarding World?


----------



## englishrose47

Just a little Brit History !! Public bathrooms or "Loos" used to charge for use too !! The cost was a penny and they had coin slots on the doors too !! From this the English still refer to using a bathroom as "Gotta spend a penny!!!"


----------



## CornishPixie

Ryansdad0727 said:


> You starting trouble...say it ain't so.  Most of the threads you have been a part of have been closed.  Wonder why.  Thanks for bashing almost everything anyone has to say on these boards. Just giving my opinion.



What did I miss?


----------



## melly

Ryansdad0727 said:


> You starting trouble...say it ain't so.  Most of the threads you have been a part of have been closed.  Wonder why.  Thanks for bashing almost everything anyone has to say on these boards. Just giving my opinion.



No Im not starting trouble. I made a perfectly correct observation. Someone came on here and said that they only added one ride and rethemed the rest of the area. This was accepted. 

When I said earlier in the thread that IMO the whether the customers see the project as a sucess or not depends on this ride being great, and that if it wasnt great people would be cynical about the project and see it as just 1 extra ride and a few shops then I was flamed. 

It is a crystal clear example of people reacting to the same point differently depending upon who wrote it. I stand by my original point. If the FJ turns out to be the kinda quality that people will think it will be then this project will go down as a huge sucess. If its not and people end up with 1 ok new ride, 2 rethemed rides they have already wrode and a few nicely themed shops then IMO people will think "wow, that was overhyped". If you dont agree with that then fair enough, but thats my opinion on it.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of mantaguy, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				mantaguy said:
			
		

> Well I'm stumped. But take a look at this. This is the second to last facade at the Hogwarts end of Hogsmeade. Looks like a bookstore. I wish it was a real shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, what is this?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> And finally...
> 
> There is more to the dead center of this Universal image than you can imagine. It is far more than it appears, both figuratively and literally. Just ask yourself, "If I were to walk into the area in the center of that image and keep walking and walking... and then look to my right... what might I see?" From the picture... I say "it is impossible.... totally impossible. What am I missing, and even if I could... what is to the right, what might be to the right?" Legit as Wednesday... yet there will be no help at all on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (damn, am I outdoing the Universal television commercials with anticipation yet?)


----------



## Twinkbelle

Metro West said:


>





WWEDUDE said:


> I think your on to something, I heard they were working on Strawberry Peantbutter Ice Cream, I could see them selling this here.
> 
> All of the lands have ice cream shops (While leaving Marvel, near popeye statue in Toon Lagoon, there is one by entrance to HP in LC, Hop on Pop Ice Cream Shop in SL, and there has to be one in JP somewhere) so why wouldn't Wizarding World?




I'm glad that other people think tis a good guess to, it does make sense, it would also be a good location for them to sell the frozen version of Butter Beer.  I think it would be great if that turned out to be the case, chill out with a nice ice cream, a Frozen Butter Beer and watch the world go by


----------



## allimac

Hi everybody, I have been scouring forums for any glimmer of hope that my children will get to see Wizarding World.  We booked our holiday from the UK when Universal starting selling packages from 28th May, our holiday is from 24th May - 7th June.  We are not staying on site, our budget would not stretch that far, flights from the UK around school holiday times are extremely high.  My kids are absolutely devastated they will not get in, and what makes it worse is that people will be allowed entry when we are there.  My son is 14 in the summer and it will be the last time we bring him to Florida as a kid.  Does anybody have any inside info that will give me some hope that Universal are only saying package holders will get in to stop crowds of people turning up.  Surely they wont staff a whole area for a few people. This has ruined our holiday of a lifetime.


----------



## WWEDUDE

allimac said:


> Hi everybody, I have been scouring forums for any glimmer of hope that my children will get to see Wizarding World.  We booked our holiday from the UK when Universal starting selling packages from 28th May, our holiday is from 24th May - 7th June.  We are not staying on site, our budget would not stretch that far, flights from the UK around school holiday times are extremely high.  My kids are absolutely devastated they will not get in, and what makes it worse is that people will be allowed entry when we are there.  My son is 14 in the summer and it will be the last time we bring him to Florida as a kid.  Does anybody have any inside info that will give me some hope that Universal are only saying package holders will get in to stop crowds of people turning up.  Surely they wont staff a whole area for a few people. This has ruined our holiday of a lifetime.



I don't think it is completely out of the question.

There is a very good chance they will be having soft openings during your vacation, maybe with a bit of luck it will still work out!


----------



## Glencora

allimac said:


> Hi everybody, I have been scouring forums for any glimmer of hope that my children will get to see Wizarding World.  We booked our holiday from the UK when Universal starting selling packages from 28th May, our holiday is from 24th May - 7th June.  We are not staying on site, our budget would not stretch that far, flights from the UK around school holiday times are extremely high.  My kids are absolutely devastated they will not get in, and what makes it worse is that people will be allowed entry when we are there.  My son is 14 in the summer and it will be the last time we bring him to Florida as a kid.  Does anybody have any inside info that will give me some hope that Universal are only saying package holders will get in to stop crowds of people turning up.  Surely they wont staff a whole area for a few people. This has ruined our holiday of a lifetime.



Honestly, I don't think it would hurt to write a letter to Universal Customer Service, explaining the situation and asking if there is any way you could be notified of a soft opening, etc.  Not really asking for entrance, just if there is a way to find out if there is a soft opening, yadda yadda. You may not hear from them, but maybe some pixie dust from Disney will blow your way....


----------



## *LittleMermaid*

Plus not to burst anyones bubble but when people say Universal is not opening the area for such little amount of people, remember that there are many people booked at the loews hotels on property and also at the neighboring hotels in the area.  That package was not limited to only people staying onsite.  Some people still got to stay in other Universal related hotels and if they booked the package directly with the company, still get the early entrance that is so coveted.


----------



## damo

*LittleMermaid* said:


> Plus not to burst anyones bubble but when people say Universal is not opening the area for such little amount of people, remember that there are many people booked at the loews hotels on property and also at the neighboring hotels in the area.  That package was not limited to only people staying onsite.  Some people still got to stay in other Universal related hotels and if they booked the package directly with the company, still get the early entrance that is so coveted.



The onsite hotels were pretty empty for those first package dates  --- there are great discounts still being offered, so I really doubt that there are thousands and thousands booked at offsite hotels.  The capacity of The Wizarding World is huge and I would imagine that if Universal is going to open the area, they would like to have several thousands of people in there.  Dragon Challenge and Forbidden Journey have huge capacities (several thousand)and then the restaurants, shops and other areas also hold a few thousand.  

There is no way that Universal was going to sell enough packages to match the capacity of the area.  They would have been allowing for normal attendance as well.  Also, there is no way that the Three Broomsticks could serve enough breakfasts if they sold packages to around 5 thousand people.

However, they will want to be testing the area as close to capacity as possible to prepare for the onslaught after opening, so I would imagine there will be plenty of room for regular people.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com/forum




			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

> Happy Sinko de Freethrow everyone, was out at the parks earlier today and wanted to share some pictures with all of you. Since nothing has really changed I kind of tried to be creative from different angles but ehh I don't know. There are markers with paint all over Hogsmeade where they are going to apply more snow. Shout out to fellow OU member (theLastAshen) out there today, glad to see you guys again. I am going to spread this out over two rounds of pics, here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^SECURITY WAS TIGHT LET ME TELL, I MEAN THESE GUYS BACKED ME OFF THE WALL TWICE^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right that's it for now, I will have part 2 as well HRRR photos, and IOA parkwide photos for those interested in the correct sections up later tonight. As always thanks for reading.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Love those photos!


----------



## Purseval

damo said:


> The onsite hotels were pretty empty for those first package dates  --- there are great discounts still being offered, so I really doubt that there are thousands and thousands booked at offsite hotels.




We just filled out a survey USO emailed us and it was full of suggested themes to try and lure visitors into staying onsite for WWOHP, they wanted to know what we thought about them.  Our reply was that we basically could care less about Harry Potter and feel that it's a risky strategy to alienate everyone else in the hopes that new HP visitors will pick up the slack.

There is no doubt that when we are here we will go to WWOHP but if it wasn't here we would still go.  If it flops we'll still go.  But all of these price rises and promotions make us feel like we are just now taken for granted.  They had better hope it's as big as they planned because if it isn't they will have a lot of egg to wipe off of their faces.


----------



## damo

Purseval said:


> We just filled out a survey USO emailed us and it was full of suggested themes to try and lure visitors into staying onsite for WWOHP, they wanted to know what we thought about them.  Our reply was that we basically could care less about Harry Potter and feel that it's a risky strategy to alienate everyone else in the hopes that new HP visitors will pick up the slack.
> 
> There is no doubt that when we are here we will go to WWOHP but if it wasn't here we would still go.  If it flops we'll still go.  But all of these price rises and promotions make us feel like we are just now taken for granted.  They had better hope it's as big as they planned because if it isn't they will have a lot of egg to wipe off of their faces.



There are great rates available this summer for the hotels, so it sure doesn't sound like they are taking anything for granted as far as hotels are concerned.  There are people on the Dates and Rates 2010 thread stating that their summer rates are the lowest they've ever gotten.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

> Ok Part Deuce, these were taken earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Yeah my patience has run its course!^
> 
> Thats it for now.


----------



## tucker99

Just starting our research...can you please point me to the great discounts?  I get "no hotels available" on some dates for week of June 20th via the AAA site.


----------



## mjohnson96

tucker99 said:


> Just starting our research...can you please point me to the great discounts?  I get "no hotels available" on some dates for week of June 20th via the AAA site.



If your looking to stay onsite all the discounts for the week of the 20th are pretty much gone.  I was checking around and it you stay Monday and Tuesday night you might be able to get a discount rate, otherwise the rest of the nights are all pulling up the rack rate if you include those in your stay.  I put in the AP rate to check, so you might need to call.  When I put in AAA it says that the rooms are all booked up.

  good luck, hope to see you guys there. We are staying June 19th thru the 25th at RPR.


----------



## tucker99

mjohnson96 said:


> If your looking to stay onsite all the discounts for the week of the 20th are pretty much gone.  I was checking around and it you stay Monday and Tuesday night you might be able to get a discount rate, otherwise the rest of the nights are all pulling up the rack rate if you include those in your stay.  I put in the AP rate to check, so you might need to call.  When I put in AAA it says that the rooms are all booked up.
> 
> good luck, hope to see you guys there. We are staying June 19th thru the 25th at RPR.



Thanks so much for checking.  I originally wasn't planning to go, but the kids have been, well, relentless in asking about it so I'm starting to give in.  I blame myself for even telling them about it.

Congrats to all those who booked early!


----------



## Colleendoll

Love the photos.  I have been wondering where the entrace to the WWoHP is.  I have never been to Universal Orlando before so hearing it is near the Lost Contenent didn't help me.  Pictures help


----------



## Metro West

Colleendoll said:


> Love the photos.  I have been wondering where the entrace to the WWoHP is.  I have never been to Universal Orlando before so hearing it is near the Lost Contenent didn't help me.  Pictures help


 Welcome to the Darkside Colleen! 

I'm sure you will enjoy it here!


----------



## MadeToLove

The Universal website just released a few nuggets of information about WWoHP for us Potterholics to devour.  Nothing that answers any of our questions.  Just some interviews with Alan Gilmore about the design.

Question and Answer here: http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/news.php?id=22

Video interview here: http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotternews/


----------



## TwingleMum

NBC announced on June 6th from 7-7:30 pm it will broadcast 'the Making of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter"  

My boys & I can't wait..gotta go set my DVR


----------



## glocon

We will be there during that time.  I would have loved to see the show before we left, but being there is even better!  Here's hoping for soft openings in the very near future.


----------



## Lucky4me

This waiting on the grand opening is just draaaaaaaging on and on and on.
I don't think I've ever been so impatient for a review of a ride in a theme park, ever.
And I won't even get to see it until November.


----------



## ADP

Lucky4me said:


> This waiting on the grand opening is just draaaaaaaging on and on and on.
> I don't think I've ever been so impatient for a review of a ride in a theme park, ever.
> And I won't even get to see it until November.


I'm going to guess that prior to June 18th there will be a ton of youtube video out there of the ride.  Many fans will be shooting video during the soft openings.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way, Screamscape is reporting that there's a new video update from the WWoHP on youtube (from 5/3/2010). Voila:
> 
> *Harry Potter Construction update 5-3-10*​
> .


----------



## Don Pacho

Colleendoll said:


> Love the photos.  I have been wondering where the entrace to the WWoHP is.  I have never been to Universal Orlando before so hearing it is near the Lost Contenent didn't help me.  Pictures help



This is the main entrance and the end of The Lost Continent. There is another entrance thru Jurassic park but the experience won't be the same.
Once WWoHP opens, I think they will dismantle the temporary bridge beween Lost Continent and Jurassic Park






.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

ADP said:


> I'm going to guess that prior to June 18th there will be a ton of youtube video out there of the ride.  Many fans will be shooting video during the soft openings.



Only a fool who wants to risk:
1)losing their camera/phone/whatever
2)meeting security at the end of the ride who will make them delete the video
3)having their ride/video interrupted by spiels saying "viedotaping is PROHIBITED"  at several points in the ride
4)having their video pulled from youtube and their account/IP banned from youtube
5)any combination of the above or any other possibility that may not have been mentioned


----------



## WWEDUDE

Colleendoll said:


> Love the photos.  I have been wondering where the entrace to the WWoHP is.  I have never been to Universal Orlando before so hearing it is near the Lost Contenent didn't help me.  Pictures help








There is a rough sketch of HP. The temp bridge connects Lost Continent to Jurassic Park, for the duration of construction (afterwards, who knows?), the tree looking building on the left of Hogsmeade was the old Enchanted Oak Tavern, and it is now the Three Broomsticks/Hogs Head Pub.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dax

From what I read somewhere, there is NO PLANS to remove the bridge that got installed from JP to Lost Continent..to much traffic, and they want to allow ppl who want to  skip the bottleneck in HP the chance to do so


----------



## WWEDUDE

Dax said:


> From what I read somewhere, there is NO PLANS to remove the bridge that got installed from JP to Lost Continent..to much traffic, and they want to allow ppl who want to  skip the bottleneck in HP the chance to do so



I think that will be great during the opening weeks if they didn't remove the bridge. 

But that raises more questions, like will they put another Jurassic Park Arch? Will they make it more permanent feeling, because right now you are going through a backstage gate, and going over paths in Jurassic Park (or am I imagining this? If I remember correctly, the minor ones from Skipper Boat Tours). Also it seems to me like this would be much more profitable to Universal to remove it, considering you aren't going through all the games of Lost Continent, and all the shops in Hogsmeade that they just spent a fortune putting in.


----------



## Lou Holtz

the Dark Marauder said:


> Only a fool who wants to risk:
> 1)losing their camera/phone/whatever
> 2)meeting security at the end of the ride who will make them delete the video
> 3)having their ride/video interrupted by spiels saying "viedotaping is PROHIBITED"  at several points in the ride
> 4)having their video pulled from youtube and their account/IP banned from youtube
> 5)any combination of the above or any other possibility that may not have been mentioned


Well done towing the company line, but he's right. It is going to show up on YouTube very quickly.


----------



## Metro West

WWEDUDE said:


> going over paths in Jurassic Park (or am I imagining this? If I remember correctly, the minor ones from Skipper Boat Tours).


 You are correct...you can still see the loading area below the bridge.


----------



## ADP

the Dark Marauder said:


> Only a fool who wants to risk:
> 1)losing their camera/phone/whatever
> 2)meeting security at the end of the ride who will make them delete the video
> 3)having their ride/video interrupted by spiels saying "viedotaping is PROHIBITED"  at several points in the ride
> 4)having their video pulled from youtube and their account/IP banned from youtube
> 5)any combination of the above or any other possibility that may not have been mentioned


I used to think this about other new attractions, but somehow they ended up on youtube.  I'm amzaed at how some people can garner video on certain rides.


----------



## yaytezIOA

I think Universal will be guarding whatever is in this baby as long as they can. They will have plenty of people's vids taken off of youtube for the first couple of months. Then there will be someone who flies under the radar somehow that gets a million hits and the thinking will be "oh well it's free advertising". It took about two months for Disaster vids to stick.


----------



## ChrisFL

the Dark Marauder said:


> Only a fool who wants to risk:
> 1)losing their camera/phone/whatever
> 2)meeting security at the end of the ride who will make them delete the video
> 3)having their ride/video interrupted by spiels saying "viedotaping is PROHIBITED"  at several points in the ride
> 4)having their video pulled from youtube and their account/IP banned from youtube
> 5)any combination of the above or any other possibility that may not have been mentioned



so...a few hundred people then


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hairyleo, kitfisto92, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hairyleo said:
			
		

> Also, has anyway sen the Flight of the Hippogriph train yet, and if so would you please tell me where I could find a pic? Again, I probably just missed the memo. Sorry if all of my questions were already answered.


 




			
				kitfisto92 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure this is it.


----------



## Sun Lover

Has anyone heard about an exclusive preview of WWOHP on May 29 for package holders and onsite hotel guests?  If a preview was held on that date, does that mean that soft openings would definitely not be before the 
29th?


----------



## damo

Sun Lover said:


> Has anyone heard about an exclusive preview of WWOHP on May 29 for package holders and onsite hotel guests?  If a preview was held on that date, does that mean that soft openings would definitely not be before the
> 29th?



No softs have been announced.  Don't try to second guess when they will or will not be because no one knows and you'll drive yourself CRAZY!!!


----------



## saree




----------



## damo

wrong thread.  please ignore this.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

> Ok just got back from the parks, and man was it dead. A couple of things I noticed, while I was there.
> 
> -The final spire is painted
> -There is a new sign inside DD where you select your dragon, sorry no pics I was being herded through like cattle.
> -Inside the castle there is a soundtrack playing (Forget the name of it toil in trouble or something) and once you get to the area where you pick your row there are sound effects of someone saying slay your dragon, and there are dragon roaring noises as well it sounded really good.
> -As seen in one of the pics below, there looks to be a second entrance into Dervish and Banges coming from the dueling dragons exit. This might be old news but I never knew it.
> -Oh were so close I can feel it!!!
> 
> Enjoy the pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two up in a few minutes.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

> Part Two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will finish with my favorite of the day, thanks for reading!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of  hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlanitscomingrightatmedounited.com





			
				itscomingrightatme said:
			
		

> I just finished my vacation at Universal and sadly wwohp was not open yet.  But I did get a good picture to brighten up my day.


----------



## Colleendoll

Loving the pictures!  I am really getting excited about our trip!


----------



## Colleendoll

WWEDUDE you are my new Hero!  This is exactly what I needed.  Thanks!


----------



## damo

Sure hope that picture means that softs are in the near future!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Looks like actual real people in there!


----------



## whitek1275

I say wait to enjoy the ride...youtube never does any ride justice anyway


----------



## heidi8

Wow, thanks for sharing the photos! I haven't been to IoA since the end of March, which is my longest stretch not going in about a year, which is slightly scary and amazing (as I am on the team behind Infinitus I've been back-and-forth-ing a lot over the last few years) and it's just fantastic to look at how amazing everything is going to be! And I'll be there in just about five weeks! It's mind boggling and made of SQUEE.


----------



## Nicole786

Has anyone confirmed if Resort guests are able to get into WWoHP an hour before opening? When calling to make my reservation, I was told this but just looking to confirm


----------



## AlexJB

I think we should all make the most of these WWoHP pics with nobody in them, as once it open I doubt we'll see it again for the foreseeable future!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BBPH, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BBPH said:
			
		

> Just a few things


----------



## Dax

I work with someone who has a child who will be working at WWoHP...I know for a fact that there has been a "soft" opening...but it was employee only...and only WWoHP employees...they split the workers in half, and half worked, half guests, then switched...

From what I have heard, its looking to be a LOT of fun

Sometidbits

-No Coke or soda will be sold in WWoHP...only Butterbear and other special drinks

-The food at 3 Broomsticks is said to be AWESOME...and decent size portions to boot.

- The merchandise being sold will be VERY VERY nice, not cheap stuff


----------



## damo

Dax said:


> I work with someone who has a child who will be working at WWoHP...I know for a fact that there has been a "soft" opening...but it was employee only...and only WWoHP employees...they split the workers in half, and half worked, half guests, then switched...
> 
> From what I have heard, its looking to be a LOT of fun
> 
> Sometidbits
> 
> -No Coke or soda will be sold in WWoHP...only Butterbear and other special drinks
> 
> -The food at 3 Broomsticks is said to be AWESOME...and decent size portions to boot.
> 
> - The merchandise being sold will be VERY VERY nice, not cheap stuff



They must have had them sign their souls away because not one leak of any employee preview has come out --- for Forbidden Journey I mean.


----------



## Colleendoll

damo said:


> They must have had them sign their souls away because not one leak of any employee preview has come out.



Given that Butterbeer, frozen or in a glass and pumkin juice is available most will do like me.  Bring water for the heat and make sure myself and children get a drink of each!  

I need water to sustain the heat and humidity in FL.  I have never read of an employee preview but have seen on other webs a review of the drinks and foods offered in WWOHP.  Mugglenetdotcom is one.  

I hope the employee visits are some sort of glimmer that we will see the WWOHP on opening day as on site guests.


----------



## Dax

damo said:


> They must have had them sign their souls away because not one leak of any employee preview has come out --- for Forbidden Journey I mean.




They have already ridden the ride, and yes, they are under a HUGE amount of secrecy...Universal is taking NO CHANCES...I know they 150+ workers have all received some cool HP perks and gifts...all individually numbered, and the numbers are assigned to a individual person, so if the stuff ends up on ebay, they know who posted it..LOL..

I also have heard the costumes are very authentic...made by the costume woman who did the movies....right down to being made of WOOL!!! OMG those kids are gonna ROAST

The employee previews happened after park close, so there were no guests around to be nosy...I belive IoA is closing around 5 or 6 right now...


----------



## damo

Dax said:


> They have already ridden the ride, and yes, they are under a HUGE amount of secrecy...Universal is taking NO CHANCES...I know they 150+ workers have all received some cool HP perks and gifts...all individually numbered, and the numbers are assigned to a individual person, so if the stuff ends up on ebay, they know who posted it..LOL..
> 
> I also have heard the costumes are very authentic...made by the costume woman who did the movies....right down to being made of WOOL!!! OMG those kids are gonna ROAST
> 
> The employee previews happened after park close, so there were no guests around to be nosy...I belive IoA is closing around 5 or 6 right now...



Thanks!  It is so good to hear that things are progressing well even though we don't hear about every little detail.


----------



## Metro West

Dax said:


> The employee previews happened after park close, so there were no guests around to be nosy...I belive IoA is closing around 5 or 6 right now...


 I sincerely hope this is what they do for the Passholder preview too...just like when RoTM opened in 2004. I have my doubts though.


----------



## Dax

Metro West said:


> I sincerely hope this is what they do for the Passholder preview too...just like when RoTM opened in 2004. I have my doubts though.




Is there word on a Passholder preview? I have heard nothing so far


----------



## Metro West

Dax said:


> Is there word on a Passholder preview? I have heard nothing so far


 I haven't heard squat either.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> Signs inside of DC queue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely an ODV Cart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just sitting in FJ's queue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look out, Wet Paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the last car?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> Here are a few more that I chose not to put in the first batch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think the girl was giving me the stink eye, what about this guy:


----------



## glocon

THANX FOR THE PICTURES!!!!!!  So who do you think all the people in the WWoHP were?  And why did they look bored?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy28

just some info on the forbidden journey:

the queue line is built to hold four hours' worth of people...


...but that does not include the three hour extender they can open

And Universal expects them to fill that line.  So 7 hours worth of people's day is gonna go into this ride.  I just thought that was kinda crazy


----------



## AlexJB

BuckeyeGuy28 said:


> just some info on the forbidden journey:
> 
> the queue line is built to hold four hours' worth of people...
> 
> 
> ...but that does not include the three hour extender they can open
> 
> And Universal expects them to fill that line.  So 7 hours worth of people's day is gonna go into this ride.  I just thought that was kinda crazy



7 hour queue!?  Intense!


----------



## glocon

Are you sure about that 7 hour line?  Where in the world did you hear that?  SCAREY.  I can't wait to see it, but are you sure you got reliable information?  That sounds insane......  I hope it is never that long when we're there!


----------



## FINFAN

I suggest obtaining the extra large size butterbeer to keep you hydrated while waiting. And hopefully there are bathrooms along the way!
Mayvbe it's like the train platform, and you just run into the waill and *poof* you are immediately inside the ride!


----------



## Howellsy

7 hours sounds pretty much right to me, I've been a fan of the books since 2000 and I've met some pretty insane people during the past 10 years. They wait for the premieres for like 12 hours+, I'm sure they'll have no problems queuing for the ride!


----------



## damo

glocon said:


> THANX FOR THE PICTURES!!!!!!  So who do you think all the people in the WWoHP were?  And why did they look bored?



Word is that it was a promo shoot of some sort.


----------



## glocon

Promo shoot?  I was hoping it was some sort of soft opening.


----------



## Dax

In talking about fans, I have heard people are ALREADY walking around IOA in wizards clothes..LOL...crazy ppl


----------



## muffyn

FINFAN said:


> I suggest obtaining the extra large size butterbeer to keep you hydrated while waiting. And hopefully there are bathrooms along the way!:



no kidding!!!!!

can't wait for the trip reports to tell us how they exactly cope with this!
can you imagine trying to leave the line for a potty break & then trying to find your family after that? & all the people in line thinking you are cutting?


----------



## Colleendoll

Dax said:


> In talking about fans, I have heard people are ALREADY walking around IOA in wizards clothes..LOL...crazy ppl



My kids want the robes for the Grand Opening.  I told them they are made of WOOL.  They didn't seem to mind so I added In Florida!  In JUNE!  Still didn't phase them.  I'm not carrying around three wool robes when they get hot and tired.  I don't mind if they wear their Harry Potter sets they have worn to movie openings.  Just a white shirt, the tie, black shorts/skirts, etc.


----------



## damo

glocon said:


> Promo shoot?  I was hoping it was some sort of soft opening.



Hopefully people won't look that sad during soft openings.


----------



## ADP

I thought the folks in WWoHP were TMs and their families.  Just a guess though.


----------



## Colleendoll

Wondering why the Universal Orlando website keeps going down.  A few times a day it is down for maintenance.  A few minutes ago it said it was under construction.  Yes, silly me keeps checking every day to see if any new information comes in.


----------



## MadeToLove

damo said:


> Word is that it was a promo shoot of some sort.



I agree.  Everyone was well coiffed.  No t-shirts with words or images.  Lots of color.  A cross section of population with a few ages and ethnicities covered.  Looks like a photo shoot to me too.


----------



## CLPClarinet

Does anyone know what time the park opens that day?


----------



## arthursiew

CLPClarinet said:


> Does anyone know what time the park opens that day?



IoA and US opens at 9AM on June 18th.

http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort_Information/theme_park_hours.aspx


----------



## CLPClarinet

Thank you =]

I know the Shades of Green bus leaves at 8:25 AM and leaves at 6:30 PM, they also said I could look into something called Mirrors transportation? I want to be there when it opens so I can try and run to the Forbidden Journey so I won't be in the 4-7 hour queue....do you think arriving by opening time would make it so the wait time won't be outrageous?


----------



## aubriee

CLPClarinet said:


> Thank you =]
> 
> I know the Shades of Green bus leaves at 8:25 AM and leaves at 6:30 PM, they also said I could look into something called Mirrors transportation? I want to be there when it opens so I can try and run to the Forbidden Journey so I won't be in the 4-7 hour queue....do you think arriving by opening time would make it so the wait time won't be outrageous?



I think they meant Mears Transportation, not Mirrors.  Unfortunately everyone will be running to HP at rope drop.  Lines won't be 4-7 hours long then, but they will get long very quickly.


----------



## MadeToLove

CLPClarinet said:


> Thank you =]
> 
> I know the Shades of Green bus leaves at 8:25 AM and leaves at 6:30 PM, they also said I could look into something called Mirrors transportation? I want to be there when it opens so I can try and run to the Forbidden Journey so I won't be in the 4-7 hour queue....do you think arriving by opening time would make it so the wait time won't be outrageous?



They were talking about Mears shuttles:  http://www.mearstransportation.com/mears-shuttle-orlando.asp

They do transports from the Disney Hotels to Universal and back each day.  You make reservations for it ahead of time online, or at the hotel.  But note that it comes and goes by a certain schedule and stops at several hotels to pick up so can take some time.  I can't remember the cost, but it's not too bad per person.

The other option is Taxi, which will be cheaper if you've got more than 3 people traveling and would be faster as they don't have to make several stops and wait for people who are slow.  So if getting to the park by opening is your goal, taxi may be your best bet.  You can get taxis at your hotel, or the bell desk or concierge can call for you.

Edited to add:  Aubriee beat me.  But you should also note that the 18th is a media event day.  I highly doubt guests are going to get to ride the ride until after the media event is over and all the celebs have left, so you'd be getting there early to get in a rope line to see the celebs, but I highly doubt you'll get to ride until afternoon, and by that time the park will have filled to capacity and there will defintely be enough people to warrant a 7 hour line for that one ride.


----------



## Dznefreek

> Word is that it was a promo shoot of some sort.


It was. One of my wifes clients is a professional dresser and make-up artist. This was her second stint working with IOA and WWoHP.
She asked me if I was interested in being in the shoot. Unfortunately I had to work.


----------



## CLPClarinet

MadeToLove said:


> They were talking about Mears shuttles:  http://www.mearstransportation.com/mears-shuttle-orlando.asp
> 
> They do transports from the Disney Hotels to Universal and back each day.  You make reservations for it ahead of time online, or at the hotel.  But note that it comes and goes by a certain schedule and stops at several hotels to pick up so can take some time.  I can't remember the cost, but it's not too bad per person.
> 
> The other option is Taxi, which will be cheaper if you've got more than 3 people traveling and would be faster as they don't have to make several stops and wait for people who are slow.  So if getting to the park by opening is your goal, taxi may be your best bet.  You can get taxis at your hotel, or the bell desk or concierge can call for you.
> 
> Edited to add:  Aubriee beat me.  But you should also note that the 18th is a media event day.  I highly doubt guests are going to get to ride the ride until after the media event is over and all the celebs have left, so you'd be getting there early to get in a rope line to see the celebs, but I highly doubt you'll get to ride until afternoon, and by that time the park will have filled to capacity and there will defintely be enough people to warrant a 7 hour line for that one ride.



Thank you and the previous poster for all the help! I couldn't understand the person on the phone at SOG when I asked her to repeat the name, so I thought she just said Mirrors really fast haha! 

Do you guys think they'd shut off all the rides until the afternoon? I imagine celebrities would be there and I could see them getting right into a ride if they wanted a ride (or wouldn't they be let in the night before perhaps for a sneak peak?). But not letting the general public on rides until the afternoon seems a bit weird to me! I'm not exactly sure how these things work or anything. Just scared because this is my first trip to Florida, might not be back for years, and only have 1 day at IOA so I'd like to get at least *some* of the things done. 

Considering a taxi too. Might be a very good option.


----------



## LoveToDisney

If I only had one day for IOA, it would NOT be on Grand Opening Day because of all the unknown factors as described above. If you have an option to choose another day and get there early, that would be my suggestion.


----------



## MadeToLove

CLPClarinet said:


> Thank you and the previous poster for all the help! I couldn't understand the person on the phone at SOG when I asked her to repeat the name, so I thought she just said Mirrors really fast haha!
> 
> Do you guys think they'd shut off all the rides until the afternoon? I imagine celebrities would be there and I could see them getting right into a ride if they wanted a ride (or wouldn't they be let in the night before perhaps for a sneak peak?). But not letting the general public on rides until the afternoon seems a bit weird to me! I'm not exactly sure how these things work or anything. Just scared because this is my first trip to Florida, might not be back for years, and only have 1 day at IOA so I'd like to get at least *some* of the things done.
> 
> Considering a taxi too. Might be a very good option.



Here's what I know about the 18th.  JKR will be there to "cut the ribbon" or whatever they do.  (I know this with 99% certainty - barring accident, illness, or further volcanic issues in Iceland).  I also know her handlers (from previous experience), and they are not going to let the unwashed masses anywhere near her that day.  I know they've invited ALL the HP actors and a large number of them are planning to attend.  I know many of their handlers too, and they aren't going to want the general public too close to them either.  

Here's my speculation based off good logic.  I suspect the Today Show will do a live feed from the park that morning, with the kids who won the contest (for their whole class to get to go), and those kids will get to interact with some of the actors, possibly JKR, and will probably be shot riding the rides with actors for Today's B-reels.  Most of this will probably happen before the park opens the gates for the Hotel guests or rest of general public.  I'm sure other shows, both morning and non will be filming interviews with their own contest winners, the actors, designers, etc.  

In order for the media to get clean shots, the general public will be roped off outside the WWoHP entrance.  Now, I suspect most of the rest of IOA's rides will be operational as planned, to divert some of the crowd while the Grand Opening stuff is happening.  

I know many people have breakfast ressies for Three Broomsticks for that day, and I'm sure they'll have a way for you to get there for it, but then again, who knows for sure.

I'm going to guess that the media event will be completely over by noon at the latest.  The morning shows will have finsihed their interviews and feeds by 8am (early opening time) and the rest will have what they came for shortly after.  No idea if the actual Grand Opening Ceremony will be a big presentation or just a little ribbon cutting, but if it's the latter, then it will happen quickly in the morning.

So I'm sure you'll be able to ride by afternoon, and getting as close to the entrance as they will let you will not be a bad idea.  But I'm only speculating, I don't work there or have insider knowledge about how park operations and security are going to handle things that day, I don't think any of us do.  They could very possibly let guests into the WWoHP section that morning and just have you blocked off from the press areas, but it's not that big a section so I doubt it.  Right now though, it's all still a big guessing game, so decided if you really want to go on that date with so much uncertainty, or would you rather go another day.


----------



## Colleendoll

I spoke with Guest Services and our hotel reservations person today. This was to see if I have done everything possible for my children to have the most wonderful birthday ever.  We will be at IOA from the 17th-20th but not booked with the WWOHP package.  I bought my tickets in Feb and booked my hotel later.

I was told today that IF I had booked my hotel or purchased the package by March 25th with a stay before the Grand Opening, we would be entitled to a Preview of the WWOHP.  I asked what the Preview included and was told that portion of the park would open at specific hours prior to the Grand Opening, for only those people who purchased their packages by March 25th.  These guests would be allowed to walk around the WWOHP but not guaranteed to have everything open and operational.  The guests who are given this option will not be granted special entry on the date of the Grand Opening or after that date.  The guests with Breakfast reservations at Three Broomsticks on the day of Grand Opening will have access that morning to the WWOHP but not before then.  What access was not explained.  

After being told this today it seems people with the Harry Potter package and booked their stay prior to the Grand Opening will be able to access the park.

Since we do not have the package and I was concerned about my children not being able to enter the WWOHP on that day. I mentioned what I had read on a board previously - the park would be closed off for us until the afternoon or when the press/celebrities left.  I was told this was not true and we will have access to that portion of the park until it is closed due to capacity.  They imagine the park will fill to capacity quickly as they have heard people will start camping out at the gate a week in advance.  Oh My!  I couldn't do that!  Hopefully they will let in the on site guests first.  I do feel for the people who camp out but I put my children first.

Given what was told to me today I do hope the celebrities and press have their rides and fun before 9 AM on June 18th. Maybe the day before? Sure they will still be there for the Ceremony but maybe not take the whole morning.  This is just me guessing.

I am not posting this to scare anyone off.  We are still going.  I am only sharing this as I would hope someone would give me a heads up if they had received this information.


----------



## Nicole786

Reposting this in case someone knows:  Do we have confirmation that on-site guests gain early entry?


----------



## Colleendoll

Nicole786 said:


> Reposting this in case someone knows:  Do we have confirmation that on-site guests gain early entry?



When I spoke with Guest Services and the hotel reservation person today they both said yes.  The fine print for the brochure for the WWOHP package says guests will have access 30 minutes prior to park opening on the day of the Grand Opening and 1 hr after the Grand Opening.  Guest Services and the hotel reservations people said 1 hr for both.

This is why I booked on site hotel reservations even though I am already paying for a Condo on those days.

When I said 1 hr after the Grand Opening I ment 1 hr before park opens the day after the Grand Opening.  The way it was worded meant every day After the Grand Opening on-site guests would have access 1 hr prior to park opening.


----------



## Colleendoll

MadeToLove said:


> Here's what I know about the 18th.  JKR will be there to "cut the ribbon" or whatever they do.  (I know this with 99% certainty - barring accident, illness, or further volcanic issues in Iceland).  I also know her handlers (from previous experience), and they are not going to let the unwashed masses anywhere near her that day.  I know they've invited ALL the HP actors and a large number of them are planning to attend.  I know many of their handlers too, and they aren't going to want the general public too close to them either.
> 
> Here's my speculation based off good logic.  I suspect the Today Show will do a live feed from the park that morning, with the kids who won the contest (for their whole class to get to go), and those kids will get to interact with some of the actors, possibly JKR, and will probably be shot riding the rides with actors for Today's B-reels.  Most of this will probably happen before the park opens the gates for the Hotel guests or rest of general public.  I'm sure other shows, both morning and non will be filming interviews with their own contest winners, the actors, designers, etc.
> 
> In order for the media to get clean shots, the general public will be roped off outside the WWoHP entrance.  Now, I suspect most of the rest of IOA's rides will be operational as planned, to divert some of the crowd while the Grand Opening stuff is happening.
> 
> I know many people have breakfast ressies for Three Broomsticks for that day, and I'm sure they'll have a way for you to get there for it, but then again, who knows for sure.
> 
> I'm going to guess that the media event will be completely over by noon at the latest.  The morning shows will have finsihed their interviews and feeds by 8am (early opening time) and the rest will have what they came for shortly after.  No idea if the actual Grand Opening Ceremony will be a big presentation or just a little ribbon cutting, but if it's the latter, then it will happen quickly in the morning.
> 
> So I'm sure you'll be able to ride by afternoon, and getting as close to the entrance as they will let you will not be a bad idea.  But I'm only speculating, I don't work there or have insider knowledge about how park operations and security are going to handle things that day, I don't think any of us do.  They could very possibly let guests into the WWoHP section that morning and just have you blocked off from the press areas, but it's not that big a section so I doubt it.  Right now though, it's all still a big guessing game, so decided if you really want to go on that date with so much uncertainty, or would you rather go another day.



THANK YOU for sharing this!!!

It is exciting that JK will be there in person as well as the cast!!  With any celebrity event I dont get my hopes up that we will be any where near them.  We have had been up close and personal with some celebrities while at a set a few times, not these individuals.  We respect all celebrities and understand their need to keep their distance.  It isnt that they dont want to be close to everyone but there are safety issue.  

Our plans didnt include anticipation of meeting JKR, the actors or any of the celebrities, so we are not disappointed.  My youngest is actually thrilled that she will be walking around and going on the same rides where the stars were earlier.  Of course it would be great to get actual pictures of them, but would only expect to get this at a distance!

Our plan is to get in line for FJ then take my youngest to Olivanders to get her first wand.  My older two have received one each at previous birthdays.  Then we will join my older two back in line for FJ.  Even if the FOTL is honored for FJ we dont want to use it as we anticipate great things during the regular wait.  My one great worry is the line will be so long and not sure about bathroom breaks.  I had an operation a few months back and I havent figured out exactly what foods agree with me and which do not.  I might have to skip eating until after the FJ.


----------



## CLPClarinet

hmm.....interesting! Thanks for all that info!

I'm personally hoping for a small roped off portion inside for the celebrities to be in, and that they'll get access before it opens to everyone else. This is what I'm hoping for, so the general public can get their chance at FJ as close to opening as possible. It'd be sweet to meet any of the celebs, but I'm not counting on it, so it's all good =] 

Wishful thinking


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of http://www.insidethemagic.net




*New photo reveals animated hogs head from the Hogs Head Pub in Universals Wizarding World of Harry Potter*










Ever since it was known that the Wizarding World of Harry Potter in Universal Orlandos Islands of Adventure theme park would include the Hogs Head Pub, fans wondered if the eatery would also feature the Potter series famous moving hogs head hanging within the inn.

Well wonder no more, as we bring you a photo of the impressive animated creature, mounted on the pubs wall within the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.

The Hogs Head Pub will be home to a talking hog head that will interact with guests passing through. How much will it interact with park guests? Universal Orlando says it will come alive and puff its jowls at visitors. That means it will indeed move. The hogs head pictured here will be the only one of its kind within the Wizard World.

The pub is located adjacent to the Three Broomsticks restaurant and is where guests will be able to enjoy a cold Butterbeer, pumpkin juice and other beverages.








The Hogs Head Pub made numerous appearances throughout the Harry Potter stories, playing an instrumental role as the initial meeting place for Dumbledores Army in Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix.

Universal previously released concept art depicting what the rest of the Hogs Head Pub will look like, prominently featuring an excited girl in the middle of the image pointing at what must be the animated hogs head. (There also appears to be a mirror behind her reflecting an image of the hogs head.)








The Wizarding World of Harry Potter will officially open its doors on June 18, 2010.




.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of http://parksleuth.com/





*Flight of the Hippogriff testing *





*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FOoSYazYIk&feature=player_embedded
*





.​


----------



## Don Pacho

*Bluray Harry Potter 5 Special Feature - Hog's Head *




*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oF05iiG8fo
*




 Special feature from the bluray disc of harry potter and the order of the phoenix 




.​


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> that's all for now...


----------



## damo

Employee previews have been announced to start this week.  Hopefully that means general public softs are soon!

Yay for new info to be coming out!!!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

I booked my trip before the grand opening was announced satying on-site. Since I booked before, we don't have the WWOHP package. Would I have access 30 minutes prior to park opening on the day of the Grand Opening? Or is it just WWOHP package people who do?


----------



## Metro West

Disney_Lover06 said:


> I booked my trip before the grand opening was announced satying on-site. Since I booked before, we don't have the WWOHP package. Would I have access 30 minutes prior to park opening on the day of the Grand Opening? Or is it just WWOHP package people who do?


 Supposedly it's only for the people who booked the packages. But so many different things have been said it's hard to know anymore.


----------



## Colleendoll

Disney_Lover06 said:


> I booked my trip before the grand opening was announced satying on-site. Since I booked before, we don't have the WWOHP package. Would I have access 30 minutes prior to park opening on the day of the Grand Opening? Or is it just WWOHP package people who do?



I bought our tickets in February but didn't get a hotel room until later.  When I spoke to Guest Services yesterday they said IF I had booked my hotel by March 25th then I would have been entitled to a Preview of the WWOHP before the Grand Opening day.  Also, Guest Services and the hotel reservations personnel said as a hotel guest my children and I will get in to the park an hour prior to park opening.  I noticed on the brochure for the package (WWOHP) it does say half an hour before park opens.  

From what they said it looks like you could get in to the WWOHP prior to June 18th for a preview.  They also said the preview will allow you to walk about the WWOHP but there is no guarantee everything will be open and operational.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cielei

hmm .. if employee previews are finally being announced as starting, do you suppose any info about FJ will leak out? Well, more than we already know or confirm some of the speculation.


----------



## wdhinn89

Colleendoll said:


> I bought our tickets in February but didn't get a hotel room until later.  When I spoke to Guest Services yesterday they said IF I had booked my hotel by March 25th then I would have been entitled to a Preview of the WWOHP before the Grand Opening day.  Also, Guest Services and the hotel reservations personnel said as a hotel guest my children and I will get in to the park an hour prior to park opening.  I noticed on the brochure for the package (WWOHP) it does say half an hour before park opens.
> 
> From what they said it looks like you could get in to the WWOHP prior to June 18th for a preview.  They also said the preview will allow you to walk about the WWOHP but there is no guarantee everything will be open and operational.
> 
> Hope this helps.



If you book a room only, do you still get the one hour early entry?  I understood it to be that you get the one hour early entry on packages and 30 minutes on room only.


----------



## damo

Cielei said:


> hmm .. if employee previews are finally being announced as starting, do you suppose any info about FJ will leak out? Well, more than we already know or confirm some of the speculation.



I think so.


----------



## Colleendoll

wdhinn89 said:


> If you book a room only, do you still get the one hour early entry?  I understood it to be that you get the one hour early entry on packages and 30 minutes on room only.



Guest Services and the hotel reservations personnel both told me that since we are on site guests we will be allowed in the park 1 hr early on the day of the Grand Opening.  I did mention to them what I read in the fine print of the WWOHP brochure stating the package included entry 30 minutes early on the day of the Grand Opening.  They were both surprised and again said we would have access 1 hr prior to the park opening.


----------



## Rags

damo said:


> Employee previews have been announced to start this week.  Hopefully that means general public softs are soon!
> 
> Yay for new info to be coming out!!!





YIPPEE!!!!!!


----------



## wdhinn89

Colleendoll said:


> Guest Services and the hotel reservations personnel both told me that since we are on site guests we will be allowed in the park 1 hr early on the day of the Grand Opening.  I did mention to them what I read in the fine print of the WWOHP brochure stating the package included entry 30 minutes early on the day of the Grand Opening.  They were both surprised and again said we would have access 1 hr prior to the park opening.



Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

Cielei said:


> hmm .. if employee previews are finally being announced as starting, do you suppose any info about FJ will leak out? Well, more than we already know or confirm some of the speculation.


 I hope not...Universal has kept this secret and I hope it's kept quiet until opening day.


----------



## glocon

EMPLOYEE PREVIEWS!!!!!????  WHEN????  Finally!!!  Are you sure?


----------



## Metro West

glocon said:


> EMPLOYEE PREVIEWS!!!!!????  WHEN????  Finally!!!  Are you sure?


 Ticket distribution for TMs begin next week so it won't be long now. I hope the Passholder preview is soon too.


----------



## Dollyrar

I have just seen photos of some of the honeydukes sweets that are going to be on sale at WWOHP, on the Orlando United Harry Potter thread. Not sure if I'm allowed to link, so all I will say for now is.... WOW!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am going to be spending so much money on my next trip!!!


----------



## glocon

I'm working extra days at work to pay for this trip, and I'm making sure we have enough to shop like crazy in the WWoHP.  And eat at the Three Broomsticks.  That Ellen show was a good teaser.  I hope for all you AP holders that you also have a preview, maybe next week?  We'll be there in a little over 2 weeks now, and I am sooooooo excited.  We should be getting some new news on these boards soon- maybe even pictures


----------



## Don Pacho

glocon said:


> EMPLOYEE PREVIEWS!!!!!????  WHEN????  Finally!!!  Are you sure?




Maybe this answers your question:


Courtesy of King_K., Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				King_K. said:
			
		

> *About time for TM Previews.*
> 
> 
> Ticket Distribution for Team Member Preview of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter Begins *Monday, May 17* - (HOT)
> Team Member Preview dates and times will be communicated at Team Member Ticket Distribution.
> 
> Ticket Distribution Dates & Times
> 
> Monday, May 17
> 
> * Wardrobe: 7:00am  5:00pm
> * Exchange Dr.: 9:30am  4:30pm
> * CityWalk: 9:00am  8:00pm
> 
> Tuesday, May 18
> 
> * Wardrobe: 7:00am  5:00pm
> * Exchange Dr.: 9:30am  4:30pm
> * CityWalk: 7:00am  6:00pm
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE: The Team Member Preview is for UO Team Members only and is not open to guests, third party team members, or concessionaires.*​


----------



## Don Pacho

Dollyrar said:


> I have just seen photos of some of the honeydukes sweets that are going to be on sale at WWOHP, on the Orlando United Harry Potter thread. Not sure if I'm allowed to link, so all I will say for now is.... WOW!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am going to be spending so much money on my next trip!!!



It is fine to link or post anything from other sites as long as you give the proper credits.

I guess you are refering to these pics: 


Courtesy of jj3352, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				jj3352 said:
			
		

> Amazing No?


----------



## Metro West

Don Pacho said:


> Maybe this answers your question:
> 
> 
> Courtesy of King_K., Orlando United
> http://www.orlandounited.com


 That's just for the distribution of the preview tickets...not the actual preview itself.


----------



## jenn-n-okla

Ok Don Pancho I think you maybe the best to answer my question or at least direct it to someone who could.
I bought tickets back in December (when they were only $99 for the week long pass).  People keep posting things about if you bought your tickets before March something or other that you will be allowed access if there is a soft opening.
We would be excited yes if we were allowed on FJ, but what we really want is to be allowed into the shops and restaurant.
Do you know if this will be allowed for us?
We will be there June 7th and 8th.  For the 8th we have Express Passes and for the 7th we will have a Guest Assistance Pass for our daughter.
Like I said we would be thrilled if FJ is open, but would REALLY like it if the shops were at least accessible to us.


----------



## Metro West

jenn-n-okla said:


> Ok Don Pancho I think you maybe the best to answer my question or at least direct it to someone who could.
> I bought tickets back in December (when they were only $99 for the week long pass).  People keep posting things about if you bought your tickets before March something or other that you will be allowed access if there is a soft opening.
> We would be excited yes if we were allowed on FJ, but what we really want is to be allowed into the shops and restaurant.
> Do you know if this will be allowed for us?
> We will be there June 7th and 8th.  For the 8th we have Express Passes and for the 7th we will have a Guest Assistance Pass for our daughter.
> Like I said we would be thrilled if FJ is open, but would REALLY like it if the shops were at least accessible to us.


 In order to enter WWoHP before the 6/18 grand opening, you had to have purchased a hotel package for WWoHP...it doesn't matter when you purchased your park tickets. If you didn't purchase one of the hotel packages, you will not be allowed into WWoHP prior to the grand opening. 



glocon said:


> I hope for all you AP holders that you also have a preview, maybe next week?


 Thanks but I think we are still a couple of weeks away from previews. The schedule that was posted is only for the ticket distribution...not the actual TM preview. Those dates have NOT been announced yet. But...we are getting close.


----------



## jenn-n-okla

Not even to the shops?


----------



## AlexJB

Looks like Universal did a great job with the Honeydukes stuff.. cannot wait to get some. Family and friends and placing their orders with me already!


----------



## Metro West

jenn-n-okla said:


> Not even to the shops?


 No...all of WWoHP is off limits except to those who purchased the hotel packages. Now...who knows if they will allow people in before 6/18? Something could change but as of now...it's a no go except for onsite guests. I'm waiting for some word on a Passholder preview but I think that's still weeks away. Personally...I think Universal is making a mistake by keeping everyone out except for hotel guests but that's their issue.


----------



## damo

I think what will happen is that packageholders will be let in until about 11 o'clock and then it will be softs for the rest of the park-goers.  They are going to be wanting to sell as much merchandise as possible.


----------



## KINGBOBOFTHENORTH

I think a soft opening available to all guests is quite likely before Memorial Day weekend, from what I'm hearing. TM's are being told to arrive _in costume_ this week already.


----------



## Metro West

KINGBOBOFTHENORTH said:


> I think a soft opening available to all guests is quite likely before Memorial Day weekend, from what I'm hearing. TM's are being told to arrive _in costume_ this week already.


 I'll make sure to keep my eye on emails and my mailbox this week. Hopefully we'll hear something soon.


----------



## freediverdude

Over on orlandounited, they're talking about the TM previews to not include the new ride, the Forbidden Journey.   Making me nervous!


----------



## jenn-n-okla

damo said:


> I think what will happen is that packageholders will be let in until about 11 o'clock and then it will be softs for the rest of the park-goers.  They are going to be wanting to sell as much merchandise as possible.



I sure hope so.  Being there June 7-8th we REALLY want to get some merchandise and maybe at least ride Dragons.


----------



## Maves Wife

this is getting sooo exciting - I cant belive how good everything looks! Im sure there will be a lot of honeydukes items in my luggage to take home!!!!  Im keen to know about the annual passholders "potential" events - when they do these events how, close are they normally to the offical opening?? We fly out on the 4th June so fingers crossed it will be after that date


----------



## DustGlitterVapor

When I saw those pictures of the Honeydukes treats, I squealed with happiness.  I'm so impressed with how Universal is really paying attention to all the details, all of the preview pictures I've seen look fantastic.  I'm so glad they're going all-out with this and not doing it half-heartedly.

My wallet, however, is squealing in terror! Looks like I'm going to be buying a lot of things "for the kids."


----------



## bubba's mom

DustGlitterVapor said:


> When I saw those pictures of the Honeydukes treats, I squealed with happiness.  *I'm so impressed with how Universal is really paying attention to all the details, all of the preview pictures I've seen look fantastic.  I'm so glad they're going all-out with this and not doing it half-heartedly.*
> 
> My wallet, however, is squealing in terror! Looks like I'm going to be buying a lot of things "for the kids."



That is how Universal does it.  I think a lot of people who usually go to Disney who are going to come to see Harry Potter (and the rest of the park) are going to be quite surprised by themeing details. 

We have yet to be dissappointed.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

bubba's mom said:


> That is how Universal does it.  I think a lot of people who usually go to Disney who are going to come to see Harry Potter (and the rest of the park) are going to be quite surprised by themeing details.
> 
> We have yet to be dissappointed.



  I tend to agree with your post!!!


----------



## Colleendoll

DustGlitterVapor said:


> When I saw those pictures of the Honeydukes treats, I squealed with happiness.  I'm so impressed with how Universal is really paying attention to all the details, all of the preview pictures I've seen look fantastic.  I'm so glad they're going all-out with this and not doing it half-heartedly.
> 
> My wallet, however, is squealing in terror! Looks like I'm going to be buying a lot of things "for the kids."



Our vacation at Universal starts June 17th and ends June 20th.  I am too thinking about what sort of budget will be required.  I plan to make this the trip of a life time as a birthday present for my three children.  I want to purchase the "wand that chooses you" for each of them and I am expecting that to run around $40 as the most expensive wands for sale on WB website is $39.50.  I purchased one for my eldest daughter for her Christmas last year.  

I want to purchase the wands in the park in hopes that it does some sort of interaction with the park.  "Wand accessories will be availabel at Dervish and Banges, and Universal is looking into getting the wands to interact with other parts Hogsmeade."  I think this quote was from Mugglenetdotcom. 

Wonder what "wand accessories" are?

I am getting more and more excited about the opening each day it comes closer.


----------



## Poly-Anna

Metro West - actually if you have room only reservations at the Universal hotels that were booked before 3/25 for May 28 through 6/17 you are allowed a preview also.  It's not just for packages booked.  Trust me, I've had this confirmed many times since we will be there then.


----------



## Indy Denise

Colleendoll said:


> Our vacation at Universal starts June 17th and ends June 20th.  I am too thinking about what sort of budget will be required.  I plan to make this the trip of a life time as a birthday present for my three children.  I want to purchase the "wand that chooses you" for each of them and I am expecting that to run around $40 as the most expensive wands for sale on WB website is $39.50.  I purchased one for my eldest daughter for her Christmas last year.
> 
> I read ( on Universal United, I think ) that some wands will cost much, much more than anything on WB. These are made only for Universal. Some will run you $100.00!! It will be VERY HARD to say no to a child when "the wand picks the person" .  I hope the bargain basement wand picks my kids. $100.00? OUCH!!!!!
> 
> ((Though a smart, smart move on Universal ..I can't imagine the money they are going to make when all of the Susies and Jimmys HAVE to have THAT wand))


----------



## Indy Denise

freediverdude said:


> Over on orlandounited, they're talking about the TM previews to not include the new ride, the Forbidden Journey.   Making me nervous!




Someone there on UnitedOrlando ( with insider info, IMHO ) has said that FJ will not run with guests on it until the packages start. 

During my last ( #10 ) call to Universal the guest service person said that I will ride FJ barring any tech issues. I guess I will find out soon enough...May 30, that is.


----------



## Don Pacho

*Virgin Atlantic Airways jet now features the Wizarding World of Harry Potter logo*












You wont need a Firebolt broomstick to take to the Wizarding World skies as Virgin Atlantic Airways in London has premiered a Boeing 747-443 sporting the Wizarding World of Harry Potter logo in promotion of the upcoming June 18 grand opening at Universal Orlandos Islands of Adventure.

Rumors have pointed to Sir Richard Branson, founder of Virgin Atlantic Airways, appearing within the Wizarding World along with other celebrities as soon as this week to begin promoting the theme park addition.





Source:  http://www.insidethemagic.net




.


----------



## Metro West

Poly-Anna said:


> Metro West - actually if you have room only reservations at the Universal hotels that were booked before 3/25 for May 28 through 6/17 you are allowed a preview also.  It's not just for packages booked.  Trust me, I've had this confirmed many times since we will be there then.


 Ummmm...OK...if you say so. As I've stated many times before...so many things have been said to so many different people that it's hard to know what's going to happen.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Does anyone know if FJ has a single rider line? Just a random question since I use single rider lines a lot in Universal.


----------



## Metro West

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Does anyone know if FJ has a single rider line? Just a random question since I use single rider lines a lot in Universal.


 That's a good question...I haven't seen anyone ask that on here. I'm not sure what they are going to have but I wouldn't be surprised if one is added some time in the future...if there isn't one now.


----------



## Victoria3

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Does anyone know if FJ has a single rider line? Just a random question since I use single rider lines a lot in Universal.



I've heard that there is one.


----------



## Colleendoll

Poly-Anna said:


> Metro West - actually if you have room only reservations at the Universal hotels that were booked before 3/25 for May 28 through 6/17 you are allowed a preview also.  It's not just for packages booked.  Trust me, I've had this confirmed many times since we will be there then.



I was told the same thing.  I wish I had purchased my hotel room in February when I purchased my tickets.  Since I didn't purchase my hotel room until after March 25th we wont be at the Preview   Oh well, at least we get in the park an hour before it opens on June 18th


----------



## lildamo

A couple of things people have posted on Twitter from tonight's Pow Wow event:

fang is barking from hagrid's hut

2 wands didn't work at first. Tried to cast a spell to levitate flowers and move a ladder then the music swelled and lights came up
There was wind in the shop and then my hazel wand with a Phoenix tail inside it chose me! Amazing!

I rode a Hippogriff trainer, and saw Buckbeak!

Butter beer tastes like a mild rootbeer mixed with butterscotch. With a VERY foamy head.

Just sent out some post at the Owlry. There are 4 different types of HP stamps to send. It's pretty cramped in there!

The line for Dragons Challenge: enter in the champions tent then u see the triward tournament cup
Then you see the tournament eggs (don't remember exact names of these)
Next: a hall full of floating candles
The rest is very similar to Dueling Dragons. You chose from chinease fireball or Hungarian horntail.
In the station there are shadows of dragons fighting projected onto the tent above you

Frog choir fills the streets with 'toil and trouble' wearing different houses outfits...live music with puppets

As you pass the stores in Hogsmed you can stop at all the interactive store fronts. From the magic quill to plants coming to life

Wowed by flight of the hippogriff! Life size hippogriff you bow to so you can ride...it's moving and sitting in a nest. Very cool


----------



## CLPClarinet

sweeeeeeet! Thanks for posting! Sounds awesome!


----------



## Colleendoll

Indy Denise said:


> Colleendoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our vacation at Universal starts June 17th and ends June 20th.  I am too thinking about what sort of budget will be required.  I plan to make this the trip of a life time as a birthday present for my three children.  I want to purchase the "wand that chooses you" for each of them and I am expecting that to run around $40 as the most expensive wands for sale on WB website is $39.50.  I purchased one for my eldest daughter for her Christmas last year.
> 
> I read ( on Universal United, I think ) that some wands will cost much, much more than anything on WB. These are made only for Universal. Some will run you $100.00!! It will be VERY HARD to say no to a child when "the wand picks the person" .  I hope the bargain basement wand picks my kids. $100.00? OUCH!!!!!
> 
> ((Though a smart, smart move on Universal ..I can't imagine the money they are going to make when all of the Susies and Jimmys HAVE to have THAT wand))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would the $100 wands be part of the Noble Collection?
> 
> Here is what was in the article with Thierry Coup, Universal crative executive (saw this article on Mugglenetdotcom posted by Andrew on Jan28th).  "You will be asked specific questions by the wandkeeper to determine your wand and the process should take between 2-5 minutes.  Teh experience is free, but you can choose to purchase your wand ifyou like.  You may, of course, select a different wand if you don't like the wand that chooses you.  And you can still purchase an Ollivander's wand without going through the experience.  There will also be wands available from the Noble Collection.
> 
> A Build-your-own wand station will be available for younger kids.  Wand accessories will be available at Dervish and Banges, and Universal is looking into getting the wands to interact with other parts of Hogsmeade."
> 
> 2-5 minutes?  I hope the line goes quick or many people skip it.  I know my children want to do it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Colleendoll

lildamo said:


> A couple of things people have posted on Twitter from tonight's Pow Wow event:
> 
> fang is barking from hagrid's hut
> 
> 2 wands didn't work at first. Tried to cast a spell to levitate flowers and move a ladder then the music swelled and lights came up
> There was wind in the shop and then my hazel wand with a Phoenix tail inside it chose me! Amazing!
> 
> I rode a Hippogriff trainer, and saw Buckbeak!
> 
> Butter beer tastes like a mild rootbeer mixed with butterscotch. With a VERY foamy head.
> 
> Just sent out some post at the Owlry. There are 4 different types of HP stamps to send. It's pretty cramped in there!
> 
> The line for Dragons Challenge: enter in the champions tent then u see the triward tournament cup
> Then you see the tournament eggs (don't remember exact names of these)
> Next: a hall full of floating candles
> The rest is very similar to Dueling Dragons. You chose from chinease fireball or Hungarian horntail.
> In the station there are shadows of dragons fighting projected onto the tent above you
> 
> Frog choir fills the streets with 'toil and trouble' wearing different houses outfits...live music with puppets
> 
> As you pass the stores in Hogsmed you can stop at all the interactive store fronts. From the magic quill to plants coming to life
> 
> Wowed by flight of the hippogriff! Life size hippogriff you bow to so you can ride...it's moving and sitting in a nest. Very cool




FANTASTIC!  Love all the interactive things!  This will be wonderful!!  I am getting more and more excited about taking the kids to the Grand Opening!


----------



## derekburgan

Clearly there's a percentage of people who will knock Universal no matter what, but it's getting harder and harder to not accept Harry Potter will be the new standard of theming when it comes to the parks.

And while I know some are already worried about lines, I feel bad that I probably won't be able to check this area out until later this summer. With those big lines means people who are very passionate about Harry Potter and just being around something like that can really up the enjoyment factor. I remember seeing Star Wars: The Phantom Menace on opening day in Orlando and in line were people with lightsabers, in costume, etc. There was a loud ovation when the Lucasfilm logo appeared. First time in my life a company logo got an ovation. The movie ended up being a big disappointment, but just being around that many people who loved Star Wars made the event 100 times more enjoyable than just seeing the movie two months later in an empty theater. 

Just people watching in Harry Potter will be great as many fans are literally going to be seeing (and living) their dreams come true, and how many times can  you experience that?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Bryan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Bryan said:
			
		

> some pics i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's that white wall sticking out from the right of the rock


 




			
				Bryan said:
			
		

> another picture of the plane


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> From a new angle not seen before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am expecting that might be a hold out for the grand opening... but I have no evidence of that.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy o f Eric, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Eric said:
			
		

> This is definitely a strange preview, no pictures allowed?...are you kidding me?!  I did find this picture though...I don't think we have seen a picture of all these lights on..all around Hogsmeade!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy o f Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> Not much... but it is live... inside the event. And PLEASE say thankyou to a certain inside person. It was the best this person could do after dark. I have banged up the levels in photoshop.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy o f Teebin, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Teebin said:
			
		

> This is the most odd event I have ever seen. This whole process for this theme park addition is odd and seems like a catch up hold back play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when? WHEN do they not allow photos of a theme park preview? Who came up with this marketing promotion? "Come have fun, have real fun... but don't take a picture of anything". I think they are going to get them all very drunk very fast and then put them on the ride... because it basically isn't coming up to par at all. Are they just following the lead of each of the books release? This is one twisted promotion.


----------



## Claire-Bear

All I can really say is SQUEEEEEEE!!!!! Really excited now!
Seeing it at night, hearing all the little shop window details, the fact there's an AA hip! Think we're going to be filming a lot in that area!!


----------



## schumigirl

It looks brill at night, hope its going to be very atmospheric 

Loving the Virgin Atlantic plane, would love that to be ours


----------



## rjvose17

Ok, so I am in Orlando for our vaca now. I have been looking at the threads in hopes to see some glimmer of hope to get into WWOHP. What and Where are all these pics and people coming from? I am a little confused, has there been a preview? Soft opening? Ugg, it's frustrating. 

Also, with the no pics at the preview thing, we went to Harry Potter the Exhibit at the Boston Science Museum and they wouldn't allow us to take pics there either. When I asked why, they said it was because Universal held the rights and asked for no pics, also because they sold a picture book of the costumes and the items that were on display at the exhibit just so they could make money. I was really upset I drove 6 hours ONE way to get to Boston, spent two nights and more just to see the exhibit and take pics! That was really frustrating. It never seems to amaze me the things they will do for a extra buck!


----------



## Magpie

rjvose17 said:


> Ok, so I am in Orlando for our vaca now. I have been looking at the threads in hopes to see some glimmer of hope to get into WWOHP. What and Where are all these pics and people coming from? I am a little confused, has there been a preview? Soft opening? Ugg, it's frustrating.
> 
> Also, with the no pics at the preview thing, we went to Harry Potter the Exhibit at the Boston Science Museum and they wouldn't allow us to take pics there either. When I asked why, they said it was because Universal held the rights and asked for no pics, also because they sold a picture book of the costumes and the items that were on display at the exhibit just so they could make money. I was really upset I drove 6 hours ONE way to get to Boston, spent two nights and more just to see the exhibit and take pics! That was really frustrating. It never seems to amaze me the things they will do for a extra buck!



But hey - the exhibit was pretty cool, wasn't it?  And you've still got the memories, even if you opted not to buy the book.

I tend to forget to pull out my camera anyway, even when pictures ARE allowed.  I usually enjoy things more when I'm not staring down at my digital camera all the time.

We saw the HP exhibit last weekend at the Ontario Science Center.  It's a five and a half hour drive for us, but we made it a weekend and visited the zoo, too.  The exhibit's really got us pumped for our trip in December.  My husband's comment as we were walking out of the show?  "That was... almost a religious experience."


----------



## Claire-Bear

It was the Pow Wow event (travel agents etc.) so there were selective travel workers allowed in who received an invite. It wasn't a soft opening for the public or anything. Still a shame that they have a media-style-invite event with no pictures allowed.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of FloRida848, Disneyhead,  Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				FloRida848 said:
			
		

> See the buckbeak in the back left sitting in the nest.


 




			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> Some seem to have missed this from the last helicopter update. Here is a shot of the Buckbeak AA. It is beside the lift hill on FOTH.


----------



## Colleendoll

rjvose17 said:


> Ok, so I am in Orlando for our vaca now. I have been looking at the threads in hopes to see some glimmer of hope to get into WWOHP. What and Where are all these pics and people coming from? I am a little confused, has there been a preview? Soft opening? Ugg, it's frustrating.
> 
> Also, with the no pics at the preview thing, we went to Harry Potter the Exhibit at the Boston Science Museum and they wouldn't allow us to take pics there either. When I asked why, they said it was because Universal held the rights and asked for no pics, also because they sold a picture book of the costumes and the items that were on display at the exhibit just so they could make money. I was really upset I drove 6 hours ONE way to get to Boston, spent two nights and more just to see the exhibit and take pics! That was really frustrating. It never seems to amaze me the things they will do for a extra buck!



Are you staying on site at one of the three hotels?  Did you book your room before March 25, 2010?  The reason I am asking is that I was told and judging by other posts so were other people, that if you booked the onsite hotel before that date you would be intitled to a preview.  They also said there was no quarantee everything would be up and running.  

Waiting on pins and needles for the answer...hopeful!


----------



## Victoria3

Here's a review.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/fe...d:+features/themeparkblog+(Theme+Park+Rangers


----------



## mjohnson96

I loved this part of the article...

"+ I was pleasantly surprised by the pricing on the items. It was in the usual theme park range. Sure, you could beat it at a retail outlet, but you’re not going to see this merch at your local Target. You’ll be able to pick up a Golden Snitch for $14.95, a Ravenclaw (baseball) hat for $21.95, striped school ties for $9.95, a Hedwig plush/puppet for $28.95 and a nice selection of Potter-based trading pins for between $9.95 and $12.99. Wands were marked as $24.95 but I heard there were some that are more expensive. The biggest ticket I noticed were Hogwarts robes for $99.95."

The prices seem pretty good to me and both me and Grandma are ready to spoil some kiddos....and adults.  My Dad will be a sucker for some of these items!


----------



## DisneyGerry

Dont know how long they will enforce no photography but what is next no tweeting/ texting?


----------



## Metro West

DisneyGerry said:


> Dont know how long they will enforce no photography but what is next no tweeting/ texting?


 That *does* seem rather strange to not allow photography at a preview. I can't imagine they could enforce it after 6/18 though.


----------



## acesnjacks06

I will be at IOA this Sat and Mon.  Any chance of a soft opening for HP?  If so, where will be the best place to check? 

If I'm there and it is a soft opening I'll be sure to post here first!

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> That *does* seem rather strange to not allow photography at a preview. I can't imagine they could enforce it after 6/18 though.



I don't think they will.  I think it's all part of the big secret until GO.

That's my thot anyway...


----------



## Metro West

acesnjacks06 said:


> I will be at IOA this Sat and Mon.  Any chance of a soft opening for HP?  If so, where will be the best place to check?
> 
> If I'm there and it is a soft opening I'll be sure to post here first!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed!


 Who knows...soft openings just happen w/o notice. You just have to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> I don't think they will.  I think it's all part of the big secret until GO.
> 
> That's my thot anyway...



It sure seems that way.  I wonder if this is all JK Rowling's plan.  It is very annoying.


----------



## Metro West

damo said:


> It sure seems that way.  I wonder if this is all JK Rowling's plan.  It is very annoying.


 I was wondering the same thing...if Rowling had something to do with this.


----------



## motofox4

Hi Everyone ~ we're not staying onsite (at Universal)... we'll be visiting for either 1 or 2 days to Universal and are most likely going to purchase the Express Plus Pass.  Does anyone know if the attractions/rides in Harry Potter World will be a part of the Express Plus Pass??


----------



## damo

motofox4 said:


> Hi Everyone ~ we're not staying onsite (at Universal)... we'll be visiting for either 1 or 2 days to Universal and are most likely going to purchase the Express Plus Pass.  Does anyone know if the attractions/rides in Harry Potter World will be a part of the Express Plus Pass??



No one knows yet.  We don't know if the hotel express will help either.  As soon as we find out someone will post it in the FAQ section for Wizarding World.


----------



## Metro West

motofox4 said:


> Hi Everyone ~ we're not staying onsite (at Universal)... we'll be visiting for either 1 or 2 days to Universal and are most likely going to purchase the Express Plus Pass.  Does anyone know if the attractions/rides in Harry Potter World will be a part of the Express Plus Pass??


 Depending on when you're going...I would wait until you arrive to purchase the EPs because they are non-refundable and date specific. You can purchase the EPs throughout both parks.


----------



## Colleendoll

I am so excited about the information on prices and what is available to purchase.  This was a big anxiety for myself.  I want to make sure we have enough money to buy what we really want and it sounds like we will be able to purchase suveniers for our family members.

I haven't been passing on the spoiler info to my children.  I want them Excited and unsuspecting of the magical elements.  If I couldn't chat here I might have spilled it all to them.  

The kids want to dress up but I cannot find the Beautaux (not spelled right) costume anywhere for my youngest.  My son wants to dress up as a death eatter but I explained it is usually against the "Law" at most amusement parks to wear a mask.  He isn't a toddler.  My eldest daughter just wants to wear a robe with the tie, white shirt and some shorts.  

Then the discussion gets funny...they want ME to dress up!  HA!  I am fine in my regular summer attire and much to old to play dress up.  I would feel funny about it.  So I tell the children wearing all black or green velvet like McGonagall would wipe me out and we would have to retire much to early.  They suggest I dress up in pretty pink like Umbridge!!  I laugh and say all the kids in line will hate me or throw fireworks at me.  Then my son says - You have dark hair like Bellatrix!  You could Be Her!   Me?  One of the Evil bad guys?!  Then I say that's just what we need, Mum getting beat to a pulp by hundreds of little Potter fans yelling "You KILLED Sirius Black!!"  So Not going to happen.


----------



## Metro West

That's a good point...are costumes going to be allowed? I saw this on another board and no one knew the official answer.

I'm going to say no...Universal doesn't allow costumes but they MAY make exceptions for WWoHP. 

Has anyone heard what the official answer is?


----------



## Hummingbird

motofox4 said:


> Hi Everyone ~ we're not staying onsite (at Universal)... we'll be visiting for either 1 or 2 days to Universal and are most likely going to purchase the Express Plus Pass.  Does anyone know if the attractions/rides in Harry Potter World will be a part of the Express Plus Pass??



If your staying onsite, you already have unlimited express plus, sthere is no need for you to buy seperate EP's. 

No one knows exactly yet how EP will work with FJ or if it will even be accepted on FJ.


----------



## MrBryan

As long as ur not wearing a mask then costumes are just clothes and you are allowed to wear clothes


----------



## Colleendoll

Metro West said:


> That's a good point...are costumes going to be allowed? I saw this on another board and no one knew the official answer.
> 
> I'm going to say no...Universal doesn't allow costumes but they MAY make exceptions for WWoHP.
> 
> Has anyone heard what the official answer is?



Someone reported that there are already people walking around dressed as wizards.  I don't mind my children dressing up at all.  It has been my experience the majority of Amusement Parks forbid masks as they conseal the identity of the person.  It is a safety risk.  What if someone's child walks away with someone who looks like they are "part of the park" but they are not?  Or someone is hurt by someone in a mask.  It just makes sense not to have people in masks when there is usually a large mass of people.


----------



## muffyn

Victoria3 said:


> Here's a review.
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/fe...d:+features/themeparkblog+(Theme+Park+Rangers



so article also confirmed no sodas in wizarding world.
hmmm

I expect a bunch of complaints, since there are probably many kids(& adults) who would prefer
soda over the flavor of butterbeer with their lunch.
also the people who buy the unlimited refill cups of soda in the parks. guess you have to pick them up at the borders! & then will they tell you  you can't come in with them?
   if I am gonna eat lunch IN WWoHP with family I will need a sugar free type beverage (diabetic)  , what would they offer besides water?

people are gonna buy a ton load of stuff there, why ban soda? HAD to be from JKR to keep people immersed in the world? but couldn't they just call it some other name in there? um guess not, coke people would probably have a hissy fit too.

does this disturb anyone else?


----------



## damo

muffyn said:


> so article also confirmed no sodas in wizarding world.
> hmmm
> 
> I expect a bunch of complaints, since there are probably many kids(& adults) who would prefer
> soda over the flavor of butterbeer with their lunch.
> also the people who buy the unlimited refill cups of soda in the parks. guess you have to pick them up at the borders! & then will they tell you  you can't come in with them?
> if I am gonna eat lunch IN WWoHP with family I will need a sugar free type beverage (diabetic)  , what would they offer besides water?
> 
> people are gonna buy a ton load of stuff there, why ban soda? HAD to be from JKR to keep people immersed in the world? but couldn't they just call it some other name in there? um guess not, coke people would probably have a hissy fit too.
> 
> does this disturb anyone else?



There was a list of stuff like lemonade and fruit drinks that you could have as well as water.  You'll be able to bring your drinks in from outside if you like.


----------



## NUHuskies#1

OMG! I hope I wasn't sucked into to buying an early package and all Im going get to do is walk around!


----------



## Magpie

muffyn said:


> so article also confirmed no sodas in wizarding world.
> hmmm
> 
> I expect a bunch of complaints, since there are probably many kids(& adults) who would prefer
> soda over the flavor of butterbeer with their lunch.
> also the people who buy the unlimited refill cups of soda in the parks. guess you have to pick them up at the borders! & then will they tell you  you can't come in with them?
> if I am gonna eat lunch IN WWoHP with family I will need a sugar free type beverage (diabetic)  , what would they offer besides water?
> 
> people are gonna buy a ton load of stuff there, why ban soda? HAD to be from JKR to keep people immersed in the world? but couldn't they just call it some other name in there? um guess not, coke people would probably have a hissy fit too.
> 
> does this disturb anyone else?



No, because the Wizarding World is only a tiny part of a much larger park.  Just walk a few meters in any direction and you'll be outside the Wizarding World and able to buy yourself a soda.

Soda's not "banned" - it's just not sold in one particular eatery at the park.  Given there's dozens of other places where it IS sold, I don't think it's going to be a huge issue.  Especially since you can certainly bring it in with you - once the temporary gates come down the Wizarding World area will be wide open to everyone.


----------



## damo

NUHuskies#1 said:


> OMG! I hope I wasn't sucked into to buying an early package and all Im going get to do is walk around!



Sounds like you are going to be just fine.


----------



## MadeToLove

Ok, so I've spent the better part of the day catching up on Orlando United about the Pow Wow event Monday night for the travel buyers.  I'm bringing you links to some of the better reports for the evening:

http://www.orlandoinfo.com/smile/follow.cfm  watch the video of them, they are soooo excited about it.  It will make you smile.

http://thedisneyblog.com/2010/05/18...-potter-preview-for-pow-wow-attendees-part-1/
There's a part one and a part two to the Disney Blog, (link for pt 2 at bottom of pt 1)

http://www.wesh.com/slideshow/entertainment/23590777/detail.html?qs=1;s=1;p=entertainment&dm=ss&tn=b
This is great except they've confused Merlin with Dumbledore - muggles


Also, apparently Virgin Atlantic Airlines was having a party at Hard Rock at UO and included in the group were the Phelps twins (Fred and George), Richard Branson (Virgin owner) and Matt Lewis (Neville).  No idea why they are there as well.  Lots of cameras were set up this weekend filming (theories include new commercial, NBC behind the scenes, etc., also evidence of still photography).  No idea if actors were part of filming.  However, do you guys remember when we still didn't have a grand opening date yet, but all the actors were talking about coming to the park in May, and the hotels were all booked out for this past weekend.  I thought before that maybe it was a sign that the Grand Opening was supposed to originally be mid May ish, but then it looked like they might have just been booked out for the travel agents convention.  But now, I'm wondering if it actually was supposed to be during this week originally, and since many of the actors already had the dates confirmed to be here, Univ. just decided to go ahead and have them come out for other things, like promo filming or what have you.  Just a theory.

Edited to add:  apparently Hagrid is at Hard Rock too!!   woo hoo


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

I was in the WWoHP this weekend as media for the DIS as part of Pow Wow. I was tweeting from inside WWoHP. I got inside 2x actually. First time on Sunday afternoon as part of a media tour of 30.  I had what almost amounts to a personal tour from creative director Alan Gilmore. He was also the art director for the films. I was also there for Monday night's Pow Wow party where we could ride the Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff. I talk all about it on this week's DIS Unplugged podcast released today.


----------



## Claire-Bear

Great to hear! Did they give you a reason for not being able to ride FJ?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Claire-Bear said:
			
		

> Great to hear! Did they give you a reason for not being able to ride FJ?


They just said, "we have to save some surprises for the opening."

I plan on getting a blog up with my thoughts and experiences too, but it will have to wait until after I'm back from Orlando.


----------



## Dax

I hear the people in the Pow Wow have been getting all kinds of perks..I am soooo jealous..

As for the Virgin Atlantic stuff...I am hoping to catch a ground level view of the new plane they got with the logo..luckily being at the airport, I can see it right at the gate...I did see it land yesterday as I was going home...

As for the stars being in town...AWESOME..I know they all flew in with the president of Virgin on his planes..thats how he gets here..I will have to look for them when they leave..the Pow Wow ends today, so they should be out of here in the next day or 2..


----------



## Claire-Bear

Be interesting to read your blog once you've written up on your experience :

We're flying with Virgin to Orlando for our trip on June 18th. Wonder if we'll get that plane


----------



## bubba's mom

MadeToLove said:


> http://thedisneyblog.com/2010/05/18...-potter-preview-for-pow-wow-attendees-part-1/
> There's a part one and a part two to the Disney Blog, (link for pt 2 at bottom of pt 1)





this one confirms water being sold and an EP line.

altho mentions no Moaning Myrtle, he should read here to find out Myrtle is indeed there and in the bathroom 

One thing most articles are saying is that shops are small.  Good thing I'm not claustrophobic   Sadly, I will be in those crowds shopping w/ my niece who will be with us....babysitting her heart out earning $ to spend there


----------



## ADP

bubba's mom said:


> One thing most articles are saying is that shops are small.  Good thing I'm not claustrophobic   Sadly, I will be in those crowds shopping w/ my niece who will be with us....babysitting her heart out earning $ to spend there


I see Olvanders holds 25 comfortably.  Has anyone ever seen a line at the theme parks to get into a shop?


----------



## bubba's mom

ADP said:


> I see Olvanders holds 25 comfortably.  Has anyone ever seen a line at the theme parks to get into a shop?



Yep...if that shop sells Express Passes


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Oh, reading some of this stuff I'm scared I'll be too chicken to ride FJ. It sounds more and more like a roller coaster every day...


----------



## Claire-Bear

Yeah I'm a little nervous about riding it, although since I do like coasters I'm not so worried about the movements, but the thought of AA aragog and the dragon etc. are pretty nervy!


----------



## damo

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Dawnee

Mouse Skywalker said:


> They just said, "we have to save some surprises for the opening."
> 
> I plan on getting a blog up with my thoughts and experiences too, but it will have to wait until after I'm back from Orlando.



Did you take that to mean that FJ wouldn't be open for the "preview" and that they would wait until the grand opening for FJ to be up and running?


----------



## Priorityonecb

In terms of themeing, are you all looking forward to eating at The Great Hall or Three Broomsticks? I was just looking at the menu's. Both would work just fine for our family. Somehow the Great Hall themeing seems more appealing. Are you all picking one or the other (and why), or doing both?


----------



## Magpie

Priorityonecb said:


> In terms of themeing, are you all looking forward to eating at The Great Hall or Three Broomsticks? I was just looking at the menu's. Both would work just fine for our family. Somehow the Great Hall themeing seems more appealing. Are you all picking one or the other (and why), or doing both?



The Great Hall?  I haven't heard about this - just the Three Broomsticks.  Where are you looking at menus?  Can I have a link?


----------



## damo

Priorityonecb said:


> In terms of themeing, are you all looking forward to eating at The Great Hall or Three Broomsticks? I was just looking at the menu's. Both would work just fine for our family. Somehow the Great Hall themeing seems more appealing. Are you all picking one or the other (and why), or doing both?



There is no Great Hall as a restaurant.  The Three Broomsticks is the only eatery in the  Wizarding World.


----------



## Priorityonecb

So embarrasing! LOL I googled Three Broomsticks menu and it pulled up a list of places to eat (including pretzel stands, icecream kiosks) etc and I figured it was Universal's whole listing.  Apparently it was some imaginary theme park online!!   Sorry! Feeling like an idiot right now...


----------



## ADP

Hey Gang!  I wanted to point you to this weeks DIS Unplugged podcast.  Senior Correspondent Dave Parfitt - Mouse Skywalker, discussed details of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  

http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable182-051910.mp3


----------



## damo

Priorityonecb said:


> So embarrasing! LOL I googled Three Broomsticks menu and it pulled up a list of places to eat (including pretzel stands, icecream kiosks) etc and I figured it was Universal's whole listing.  Apparently it was some imaginary theme park online!!   Sorry! Feeling like an idiot right now...



Too funny.  Someone else posted something like that too, so you're not the only one!!!


----------



## FINFAN

Dawnee said:


> Did you take that to mean that FJ wouldn't be open for the "preview" and that they would wait until the grand opening for FJ to be up and running?



I  am wondering the same thing....we do not have a "package" but a room only ressie that *appears* to qualify us entry to WWOHP in early June. Logically, I cannot imagine not doing soft openings, practice runs etc of FJ prior ot the GO...that would just be insanity, however, I agree with the others who have mentioned perhaps JK Rowling has some pretty specific thoughts on how this is all going to occur and if she says no pictures, no FJ until 6/18...then there will be no pictures and no FJ until 6/18. However, the reports of other celebs from the movie being there this week, to me, means they are gonna ride FJ, and pictures are going to be taken. The next week should be pretty informative, I think. ( thi it is probably wishful thinking)


----------



## Priorityonecb

I did find this Three Broomsticks menu and review of the food...hoping it's legit. Otherwise, I may have to just slink away... Or maybe it's old news and I should just go back only reading this thread! 


http://harrypotterworldorlando.com/amazing-food-options-at-harry-potter-theme-park/#more-667


----------



## glocon

We too will be there in ealy June with room only- not a package.  I am hoping that even if we can't ride FJ that we will be able to go thru the line and see all the rest.  But, it goes without saying that I am hoping to get to do it all!  And FJ may be a robocoaster, not a rollercoaster, but it is surely a thrill ride!


----------



## lildamo

FINFAN said:


> I  am wondering the same thing....we do not have a "package" but a room only ressie that *appears* to qualify us entry to WWOHP in early June. Logically, I cannot imagine not doing soft openings, practice runs etc of FJ prior ot the GO...that would just be insanity, however, I agree with the others who have mentioned perhaps JK Rowling has some pretty specific thoughts on how this is all going to occur and if she says no pictures, no FJ until 6/18...then there will be no pictures and no FJ until 6/18. However, the reports of other celebs from the movie being there this week, to me, means they are gonna ride FJ, and pictures are going to be taken. The next week should be pretty informative, I think. ( thi it is probably wishful thinking)



I'd tend to agree with you -- I feel that the "having to save some things until the grand opening" was more a public relations line than anything else so they wouldn't get all kinds of questions about it.  I'd be very surprised if package holders as well as the general public don't get to soft open Forbidden Journey starting end of next week.


----------



## glocon

Lildamo- you give us all such hope!


----------



## mom2aandj

I'm getting really nervous reading about how small the shops are.  Does not sound like it's going to be a good shopping experience at all.


----------



## glocon

Unless you get in before June 18.....


----------



## LJF

damo said:


> Too funny.  Someone else posted something like that too, so you're not the only one!!!



That would be me, lol!!


----------



## damo

mom2aandj said:


> I'm getting really nervous reading about how small the shops are.  Does not sound like it's going to be a good shopping experience at all.



I think mostly they are saying that Olivander's is really small.  It has to be to maintain the atmosphere since you will experiencing the wand choosing.


----------



## Twinkbelle

I don't mind if the shops are small I can be patient...But then again I'm going the wk after grand opening...hopefully the crowds won't be as bad as predicited...I can dream...


----------



## mom2aandj

damo said:


> I think mostly they are saying that Olivander's is really small.  It has to be to maintain the atmosphere since you will experiencing the wand choosing.


I agree Olivander's has to be kept smaller; but I don't think that's the store that is at the end of the FJ ride is it?  What is mainly making me nervous is this passage in the blog about the Pow Wow tour:

We werent shown the loading area or the ride vehicles; rather we were escorted down what I took to be either the chicken exit or VIP entrance (it has stairs, but Im pretty sure I saw an elevator there too) and into the store. They could not have made this store any smaller and expected it to handle the flow of guests. *It could barely handle the few guests who were in there at the time. Its a huge congestion point. No one is going to have time or space to shop. Theyll be jostled by everyone just trying to make it to the exit.*


----------



## damo

mom2aandj said:


> I agree Olivander's has to be kept smaller; but I don't think that's the store that is at the end of the FJ ride is it?  What is mainly making me nervous is this passage in the blog about the Pow Wow tour:
> 
> We werent shown the loading area or the ride vehicles; rather we were escorted down what I took to be either the chicken exit or VIP entrance (it has stairs, but Im pretty sure I saw an elevator there too) and into the store. They could not have made this store any smaller and expected it to handle the flow of guests. *It could barely handle the few guests who were in there at the time. Its a huge congestion point. No one is going to have time or space to shop. Theyll be jostled by everyone just trying to make it to the exit.*



No, that is the Filch's Emporium of Confiscated Goods.  I can sure see that being a problem if it is too small.  We'll have to wait and see!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

lildamo said:


> I'd tend to agree with you -- I feel that the "having to save some things until the grand opening" was more a public relations line than anything else so they wouldn't get all kinds of questions about it.  I'd be very surprised if package holders as well as the general public don't get to soft open Forbidden Journey starting end of next week.


TMs aren't even allowed to ride Forbidden Journey during their previews...


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> TMs aren't even allowed to ride Forbidden Journey during their previews...



No but package holders are being promised to experience everything end of next week  --- May 28.  So that should include FJ.


----------



## disneyismyname

Well my grand opening trip is going down the tubes! My brother, who is the only one thats coming with me & is a major HP fan, was just called back to his job after almost 2 years of unemployment! Glad he has a job now and everything..but I really doubt the factory will let him off to go.  He goes back this coming Monday..so I'm hoping he has a cool supervisor or he'd be on shut-down. If not...I'm going to have to take my mother.....


----------



## Metro West

disneyismyname said:


> Well my grand opening trip is going down the tubes! My brother, who is the only one thats coming with me & is a major HP fan, was just called back to his job after almost 2 years of unemployment! Glad he has a job now and everything..but I really doubt the factory will let him off to go.  He goes back this coming Monday..so I'm hoping he has a cool supervisor or he'd be on shut-down. If not...I'm going to have to take my mother.....


 That's too bad...I hope everything will work out for you.


----------



## bubba's mom

disneyismyname said:


> If not...I'm going to have to take my mother.....



 Well..I guess that's better than not going?  My mother went on vacation w/ us in '08.  All I can say is NEVER AGAIN!!!  She will not be attending any more of our vacations....


The other thing I wanted to mention was the store at the exit of FJ.  I hope it's better laid out and bigger than the Terminator gift shop at the exit of the show.  That has got to be one of the WORST designs in that park   It takes FOREVER to get out of T23D!


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> Well..I guess that's better than not going?  My mother went on vacation w/ us in '08.  All I can say is NEVER AGAIN!!!  She will not be attending any more of our vacations....
> 
> 
> The other thing I wanted to mention was the store at the exit of FJ.  I hope it's better laid out and bigger than the Terminator gift shop at the exit of the show.  That has got to be one of the WORST designs in that park   It takes FOREVER to get out of T23D!



The difference would be that for Forbidden Journey people would be coming out in groups of 4 instead of an entire auditorium of people.  Maybe it is more the size of the Mummy or MIB gift shops.


----------



## wheezywhizzy

Metro West said:


> That's a good point...are costumes going to be allowed? I saw this on another board and no one knew the official answer.
> 
> I'm going to say no...Universal doesn't allow costumes but they MAY make exceptions for WWoHP.
> 
> Has anyone heard what the official answer is?



I would say no too but who knows. It probably depends on what the costume consists of.

However, I'd say anyone who decked out (robes and all) is completely nuts because it's Florida in the middle of June. It's going to be sooo extremely hot. I wouldn't recommend wearing a costume to ANYONE. Child or Adult.


----------



## rjvose17

Colleendoll said:


> Are you staying on site at one of the three hotels?  Did you book your room before March 25, 2010?  The reason I am asking is that I was told and judging by other posts so were other people, that if you booked the onsite hotel before that date you would be intitled to a preview.  They also said there was no quarantee everything would be up and running.
> 
> Waiting on pins and needles for the answer...hopeful!



No, we have a condo, i've been calling the parks since we booked. The reservationist at US talked us out of the HP package originally. I was willing to pay but they told us it wasn't needed. We booked way back in Dec. before the announcement. So I am just going to hope to get lucky. We have 14 day ticks and are staying there for two weeks. So Ill just keep popping in and checking. Let me know if anyone hears!! Thanks!


----------



## Colleendoll

rjvose17 said:


> No, we have a condo, i've been calling the parks since we booked. The reservationist at US talked us out of the HP package originally. I was willing to pay but they told us it wasn't needed. We booked way back in Dec. before the announcement. So I am just going to hope to get lucky. We have 14 day ticks and are staying there for two weeks. So Ill just keep popping in and checking. Let me know if anyone hears!! Thanks!



I made plans back in February for my children to celebrate their birthday in WWOHP and those plans included a week at a beach front condo.  I didn't think there would be an issue with getting in.  Since then I booked a room at Hard Rock Hotel for the last half of that week.  

I wish you Good luck with your plans!  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## KerriK85

rjvose17 said:


> No, we have a condo, i've been calling the parks since we booked. The reservationist at US talked us out of the HP package originally. I was willing to pay but they told us it wasn't needed. We booked way back in Dec. before the announcement. So I am just going to hope to get lucky. We have 14 day ticks and are staying there for two weeks. So Ill just keep popping in and checking. Let me know if anyone hears!! Thanks!



i was talked out of the package too! we are annual passholders so the lady told me not to waste money on the HP package, the only good it would do is give us breakfast reservations.  but, we booked the hard rock before the date announcement so we are getting into the WWHP early still, phew! what i was really happy about was that universal had spoken with me when i called about this issue, and they called me back to let me know rules were changing and they are letting the early hotel bookers in.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Dear Muggles:

You are going to LOVE HP when it opens. That is all I am allowed to say.

-your Resident Marauder


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of http://screamscape.com




> 2010 -* The Wizarding World of Harry Potter *- (5/20/10) Wow... Universal has partnered up with Virgin Atlantic and now have a Wizarding World themed Boeing 747. Check it out parked at Orlando Intl. Airpoint











.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

bubba's mom said:


> One thing most articles are saying is that shops are small.  Good thing I'm not claustrophobic   Sadly, I will be in those crowds shopping w/ my niece who will be with us....babysitting her heart out earning $ to spend there


When I was on the press tour on Sunday, we were in a shop with Creative Director Alan Gilmore.  He was pointing out details in the shop, and I noticed there was only room for one in a merchandise aisle.  There was no way I could get past him.  The shops are very well detailed, but they are going to be crowded.



ADP said:


> I see Olvanders holds 25 comfortably.  Has anyone ever seen a line at the theme parks to get into a shop?


Ollivander's holds 25 comfortablely?  Hmmmm, I guess so.  I wouldn't want to put much more than 25 in there.  There were lines waiting to get into the shops during the Pow Wow private party on Monday night.



Dawnee said:


> Did you take that to mean that FJ wouldn't be open for the "preview" and that they would wait until the grand opening for FJ to be up and running?


No, I wouldn't take it to mean FJ wouldn't be open for the "previews".  I think they just didn't want to open it this weekend, and gave us a PR line.



ADP said:


> Hey Gang!  I wanted to point you to this weeks DIS Unplugged podcast.  Senior Correspondent Dave Parfitt - Mouse Skywalker, discussed details of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable182-051910.mp3


Thanks Aaron! 



lildamo said:


> I'd tend to agree with you -- I feel that the "having to save some things until the grand opening" was more a public relations line than anything else so they wouldn't get all kinds of questions about it.  I'd be very surprised if package holders as well as the general public don't get to soft open Forbidden Journey starting end of next week.


I would think it would be open.



damo said:


> I think mostly they are saying that Olivander's is really small.  It has to be to maintain the atmosphere since you will experiencing the wand choosing.


All the shops are small.  I don't think the Owlery is any bigger than Olivander's.  Plus, you have to go into the Owl Post to purchase the wand that was selected for you in Olivander's.  You buy it and pay for it in the Owl Post.  So you go into Olivander's, have your wand selected for you, and then have to open the door to get into a crowded Owl Post.  Go into the Owl Post to buy your wand.  We'll have to see how that goes. 



Twinkbelle said:


> I don't mind if the shops are small I can be patient...But then again I'm going the wk after grand opening...hopefully the crowds won't be as bad as predicited...I can dream...


The shops are absolutely gorgeous - inside and out.



mom2aandj said:


> I agree Olivander's has to be kept smaller; but I don't think that's the store that is at the end of the FJ ride is it?  What is mainly making me nervous is this passage in the blog about the Pow Wow tour:
> 
> We werent shown the loading area or the ride vehicles; rather we were escorted down what I took to be either the chicken exit or VIP entrance (it has stairs, but Im pretty sure I saw an elevator there too) and into the store. They could not have made this store any smaller and expected it to handle the flow of guests. *It could barely handle the few guests who were in there at the time. Its a huge congestion point. No one is going to have time or space to shop. Theyll be jostled by everyone just trying to make it to the exit.*


No, it was Filch's Emporium of Confiscated Goods that was at the end of FJ.  All the shops are pretty much the same dimensions of tight aisles.  There's cool stuff in Flich's though.

Lots of cool merchandise to buy throughout the Wizarding World.


----------



## Princessmom2

Thanks for all the great info--I foresee my children spending lots of money at Universal!


----------



## DisneyGerry

Got some Bertie Bott's beans; HoneyDuke's Chocolate bar, and a Pygmy Puff.  No chocolate frogs yet


----------



## Claymax

DisneyGerry said:


> Got some Bertie Bott's beans; HoneyDuke's Chocolate bar, and a Pygmy Puff.  No chocolate frogs yet



Would you do me a huge favor and list the flavors in the Bertie Bott's Every Flavor Beans please? 

I heard that they are not using Jelly Belly anymore and that the flavors had changed. I'd love to know what flavors they have this time. 

Thanks!


----------



## ADP

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Ollivander's holds 25 comfortablely?  Hmmmm, I guess so.  I wouldn't want to put much more than 25 in there.  There were lines waiting to get into the shops during the Pow Wow private party on Monday night.


That's what the article was saying...Crowd control should be pretty interesting the first 6 months after the grand opening.  I'll be there for the grand opening and plan on posting pictures....That's if I can get my IPhone and camera out of my pocket.  

Thanks for the updates Dave.  We really appreciate it.


----------



## DisneyGerry




----------



## RC Fan

the Dark Marauder said:


> Dear Muggles:
> 
> You are going to LOVE HP when it opens. That is all I am allowed to say.
> 
> -your Resident Marauder



Coming from you that is very exciting to hear!  Can't wait!


----------



## DisneyGerry




----------



## Claymax

DisneyGerry said:


>



Thanks so much!

Oh me old eyes can't see that very well. I tried saving it and enlarging it but it washes out.

Could you and attach it or email it to me? 


For everyone else, I've been pestering Gerry about this all morning and he's been great about it. Thanks DG!


----------



## Selket

If someone still has the packaging from the HP candy - does it say on the allergen warning whether it contains or "may contain" or "made in factory" for peanuts/tree nuts?    It would be cool if my son who has nut allergies could eat it but I am doubting!


----------



## wheezywhizzy

Don't know if it's been posted but some of the cast (Robbie Coltrane, Emma Watson, Matthew Lewis, and Phelps twins) are at the park today. 

Pic: http://mugglenet.com/viewer/?image_location=/themepark/wwcastfull.jpg

I love Emma's dress. 

Anyway, was anyone there today and maybe saw/met them?


----------



## MadeToLove

In addition to that adorable picture Wheezy posted a link to, Emma announced the winners of the Today show contest today (all four get to go, so that brings the crowds up a bit on the 18th haha).

See the video here: http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/37252826#37252826


----------



## johnsonet

I'm flipping out BIG TIME at the idea of WWoHP  HOPING that we can experience it in "soft opening" over the next couple of weeks while in Orlando area... These updates/tidbits are great!


----------



## Don Pacho

wheezywhizzy said:


> Don't know if it's been posted but some of the cast (Robbie Coltrane, Emma Watson, Matthew Lewis, and Phelps twins) are at the park today.
> 
> Pic: http://mugglenet.com/viewer/?image_location=/themepark/wwcastfull.jpg
> 
> I love Emma's dress.
> 
> Anyway, was anyone there today and maybe saw/met them?





Thanks. Nice pic











.​


----------



## Claymax

Selket said:


> If someone still has the packaging from the HP candy - does it say on the allergen warning whether it contains or "may contain" or "made in factory" for peanuts/tree nuts?    It would be cool if my son who has nut allergies could eat it but I am doubting!



Well here's a blow up of DisneyGerry's picture of Bertie Bott's Every Flavour Beans menu card that came inside a box of the (jelly) beans. 

I can see the fine print on this side and it doesn't have any of the peanut warnings you sometimes see but as you know that doesn't guarantee anything.


----------



## Claymax

Double posted, scuse me.


----------



## princessgirl2238

i was able to go to harry potter world last night (i'm a team member) and it was absolutely amazing!!!!!!!! the details are so absolutely perfect. i had butterbeer and bought candy at honeydukes and even had ollivander find me a wand  i was sad that the new ride is not up yet and but i know they'll have a special riding for us soon because they always preview the ride to the team members to work out the kinks before they let the public ride it. when we walked through the castle you could tell that they are working day and night to get the ride up in time for the opening.


----------



## englishrose47

Claymax said:


> Well here's a blow up of DisneyGerry's picture of Bertie Bott's Every Flavour Beans menu card that came inside a box of the (jelly) beans.
> 
> I can see the fine print on this side and it doesn't have any of the peanut warnings you sometimes see but as you know that doesn't guarantee anything.



Fish jelly beans now that is different !!!!


----------



## damo

princessgirl2238 said:


> i was able to go to harry potter world last night (i'm a team member) and it was absolutely amazing!!!!!!!! the details are so absolutely perfect. i had butterbeer and bought candy at honeydukes and even had ollivander find me a wand  i was sad that the new ride is not up yet and but i know they'll have a special riding for us soon because they always preview the ride to the team members to work out the kinks before they let the public ride it. when we walked through the castle you could tell that they are working day and night to get the ride up in time for the opening.




here is a link to the video that shows Emma Watson and the others just finishing the ride...it is a little bit in...on the Wand Chooses You video

http://www.cfnews13.com/MediaPlayer...0727&cat=Entertainment&title=Wand Chooses You


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Claymax said:


> Well here's a blow up of DisneyGerry's picture of Bertie Bott's Every Flavour Beans menu card that came inside a box of the (jelly) beans.
> 
> I can see the fine print on this side and it doesn't have any of the peanut warnings you sometimes see but as you know that doesn't guarantee anything.



I had the misfortune of having an onion jellybean. 

And yet, I loved it...



princessgirl2238 said:


> i was able to go to harry potter world last night (i'm a team member) and it was absolutely amazing!!!!!!!! the details are so absolutely perfect. i had butterbeer and bought candy at honeydukes and even had ollivander find me a wand  i was sad that the new ride is not up yet and but i know they'll have a special riding for us soon because they always preview the ride to the team members to work out the kinks before they let the public ride it. when we walked through the castle you could tell that they are working day and night to get the ride up in time for the opening.


I want to add on to this, about how much absolute enjoyment I had, but am resisting. I am resisting telling how much I liked butter beer and pumpkin juice, or my positive thoughts on hippogriff and whatnot....


----------



## MadeToLove

damo said:


> here is a link to the video that shows Emma Watson and the others just finishing the ride...it is a little bit in...on the Wand Chooses You video
> 
> http://www.cfnews13.com/MediaPlayer...0727&cat=Entertainment&title=Wand Chooses You



Actually, check out the longer version: Wizarding World Tour  http://www.cfnews13.com/MediaPlayer...0727&cat=Entertainment&title=Wand Chooses You   (you may have to click on the link to the longer video on the right if you don't get the right one from this link)

I suspect this one will be on the universal website tomorrow morning, but if you are still up now, check it out it's the best!!!!


----------



## Planogirl

I'm so excited about this as it comes closer.  We have three days scheduled for Universal in August and I definitely know where we're heading first!  I can't wait to try the butterbeer...


----------



## Planogirl

MadeToLove said:


> In addition to that adorable picture Wheezy posted a link to, Emma announced the winners of the Today show contest today (all four get to go, so that brings the crowds up a bit on the 18th haha).
> 
> See the video here: http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/37252826#37252826


That is a wonderful video.  How kind of Universal.


----------



## Mad Hattered

MadeToLove said:


> Actually, check out the longer version: Wizarding World Tour  http://www.cfnews13.com/MediaPlayer...0727&cat=Entertainment&title=Wand Chooses You   (you may have to click on the link to the longer video on the right if you don't get the right one from this link)
> 
> I suspect this one will be on the universal website tomorrow morning, but if you are still up now, check it out it's the best!!!!



SWEET!  That is gonna mess some people up if it's as intense as that!


----------



## Planogirl

Mad Hattered said:


> SWEET!  That is gonna mess some people up if it's as intense as that!


I kind of hope it won't be quite that flippy but who knows?  Has there been a mention of height requirements?


----------



## lildamo

planogirl said:


> i kind of hope it won't be quite that flippy but who knows?  Has there been a mention of height requirements?



48"


----------



## xxxxvickyxxxx

Anyone know the chances of a soft opening from Monday to public?
We dont even mind not riding but would like to walk round and shop


----------



## DisneyGerry

the Dark Marauder said:


> I had the misfortune of having an onion jellybean.
> 
> And yet, I loved it...
> 
> 
> I want to add on to this, about how much absolute enjoyment I had, but am resisting. I am resisting telling how much I liked butter beer and pumpkin juice, or my positive thoughts on hippogriff and whatnot....



Agreed--it is like opening presents Christmas morning but with no photography or not able to tell your friends.

And it is funny since so many things you want to take pics of but you know you can't.  I like the the display windows outside all the Hogsmeade's stores--esp the chocolate frog one.


----------



## DisneyGerry

I did enjoy a nice cold Butterbeer while watching the Hogwart's frog choir--who were very good


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

Planogirl said:


> I kind of hope it won't be quite that flippy but who knows?  Has there been a mention of height requirements?



I think it was posted earlier that FJ would not go upside down, but that might have been speculation.  I know for Sum of All Thrills in Epcot, you have to be 48 inches to ride but 54 inches to add any upside down elements.  FJ's height requirement of 48 inches suggests to me that it won't go upside down.   Could be wrong, though.


----------



## lildamo

xxxxvickyxxxx said:


> Anyone know the chances of a soft opening from Monday to public?
> We dont even mind not riding but would like to walk round and shop



Now that there's video of the movie's cast riding the ride, anything's possible, but I'd be more likely to think that soft openings won't start until end of next week and align more closely with the package dates.  I'd love if it was sooner though!


----------



## ICEMAN2

Extremely excited for this, but just not sure why Universal did not utilize the whole Lost Continent.  The crowds will be enormous.  I can only hope that one year from now they are announcing Phase 2 which would swallow all of the Lost Continent...


----------



## disneyfan67

ICEMAN2 said:


> Extremely excited for this, but just not sure why Universal did not utilize the whole Lost Continent.  The crowds will be enormous.  I can only hope that one year from now they are announcing Phase 2 which would swallow all of the Lost Continent...






I agree and the powers that be should have just swallowed the whole Lost Continent up and made the entire area Potter. It just doesn't make sense to have just that little area left and I hope they do announce a Potter phase 2 in the near future.


----------



## CLPClarinet

I thought I already heard about expansion on Harry Potter for like 2012/2013. I think I read this on mugglenet. They want to have a ride like Tower of Terror, but  it'll be based around Half-Blood Prince and Dumbledore falling off the tower....and it will take the riders to the sort of limbo existance that Harry found himself in at the end of Deathly Hallows at King's Cross.  Kinda morbid...

I think it said they also want to add 2 other rides if my memory serves me correctly. With this expansion, they'd DEFINITELY need more land.


----------



## DisneyGerry

Today i was at first day of Star Wars the weekend and the SW specific sites were all crowded.  Someone said he was there at 3a just to get SW FP's and they were all gone when i got there.  

I waited in line over 2 hrs just for the exclusive pins.  And they have room since stuff all over the park--what will lines look like in just one island?  Plus much hotter than today?


----------



## DisneyGerry

CLPClarinet said:


> I thought I already heard about expansion on Harry Potter for like 2012/2013. I think I read this on mugglenet. They want to have a ride like Tower of Terror, but  it'll be based around Half-Blood Prince and Dumbledore falling off the tower....and it will take the riders to the sort of limbo existance that Harry found himself in at the end of Deathly Hallows at King's Cross.  Kinda morbid...
> 
> I think it said they also want to add 2 other rides if my memory serves me correctly. With this expansion, they'd DEFINITELY need more land.



I wonder if a Harry Potter themed resort is in the works.  They have that parcel of land across the street?

I wonder if they will utilize two or three entrances/ exits to WWoHP island?  Three would be nice


----------



## patster734

I prefer that some of The Lost Continent would remain, otherwise, my beloved Mythos restaurant would be renamed and remodelled, if not outright demolished and replaced.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

CLPClarinet said:


> I thought I already heard about expansion on Harry Potter for like 2012/2013. I think I read this on mugglenet. They want to have a ride like Tower of Terror, but  it'll be based around Half-Blood Prince and Dumbledore falling off the tower....and it will take the riders to the sort of limbo existance that Harry found himself in at the end of Deathly Hallows at King's Cross.  Kinda morbid...
> 
> I think it said they also want to add 2 other rides if my memory serves me correctly. With this expansion, they'd DEFINITELY need more land.



This was mugglenet's April fools joke. Universal hasn't said anything about actually expanding WWHP.


----------



## CLPClarinet

Really? I thought their April Fool's joke was saying that Deathly Hallows would be in 3 parts instead of 2.


----------



## ashleybea

CLPClarinet said:


> Really? I thought their April Fool's joke was saying that Deathly Hallows would be in 3 parts instead of 2.



Mugglenet had multiple April fools jokes this year. I believe they had the one about the expansion, the deathly hallows one and there was one or two more but I forget. 



Question: Does butterbeer come in a souviner mug or a plastic one?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

CLPClarinet said:


> Really? I thought their April Fool's joke was saying that Deathly Hallows would be in 3 parts instead of 2.



They had three April Fools jokes. The jokes were announcing Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows will be split into three parts, JK Rowling is writing a prequel to the prequel, and the last one was expanding WWHP with experiences like getting to spend a hour as a House Elf.


----------



## CLPClarinet

hahaha woooooow, I feel like a fool. LOL! And yeah, I went and searched all the news of Wizarding World on their site and couldn't find it. DARN THEM!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy28

glocon said:


> Are you sure about that 7 hour line?  Where in the world did you hear that?  SCAREY.  I can't wait to see it, but are you sure you got reliable information?  That sounds insane......  I hope it is never that long when we're there!



im pretty sure its accurate, i got it from an executive's daughter.  Apparently there will be some kind of entertainment because the line is expected to be so ridiculous


----------



## disneyismyname

Well...an update of sorts. My brother, who goes back to work this Monday, mention that his plant will probably be on shutdown (no work) a week after we are suppose to be going!grr..

So if you've read my previous post..my mother said she would step in and take my brothers place to go to the Opening day and the couple days afterward. I was fine with that...even though my mom has no "love" for Harry Potter. I was telling her about the every flavor jelly beans and the flavors we will be able to taste....she didnt seem interested.
   So I had an idea when my bro mentioned shutdown....The reason I was kinda wanted to go opening day was to hopefully meet the cast and J.K. But I ask my brother and myself really, "what is more important? the celebs or the Harry Potter experience?"  We picked the latter. I would rather push back the vacation in order to have another Potterholic with me...instead of my mother **don't worry about her...she agreed with me  

My hope is that he can get the definite okay about the days of shutdown and I hope my travel insurance and AAA will be okay with this.....


----------



## muffyn

DisneyGerry said:


> I wonder if a Harry Potter themed resort is in the works.  They have that parcel of land across the street?
> 
> I wonder if they will utilize two or three entrances/ exits to WWoHP island?  Three would be nice



what would be nice is a resort!

they could easily put the street UNDER the expansion in a tunnel if they don't reroute it.

there are also many of those buildings behind dragons & universal that could be moved out of the way.

I am really excited, but i have yet to even read the books! & have only seen the 1st movie.

at least when we go, in the winter we could get away with the robes & such to wear for warmth! at least a cloak would be great now to cover up in the rain storms & not look out of place.

     I really am worried , like a lot of people, that the stores are not going to be big enough for the crowds!


----------



## crmom7054

New Video I just got via e-mail from Universal. Similar to what was posted by the Orlando News station:

http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotternews/?__source=EDW276548&ptyid=1469681


----------



## HufflepuffMudblood

Colleendoll said:


> I am so excited about the information on prices and what is available to purchase.  This was a big anxiety for myself.  I want to make sure we have enough money to buy what we really want and it sounds like we will be able to purchase suveniers for our family members.
> 
> I haven't been passing on the spoiler info to my children.  I want them Excited and unsuspecting of the magical elements.  If I couldn't chat here I might have spilled it all to them.
> 
> The kids want to dress up but I cannot find the Beautaux (not spelled right) costume anywhere for my youngest.  My son wants to dress up as a death eatter but I explained it is usually against the "Law" at most amusement parks to wear a mask.  He isn't a toddler.  My eldest daughter just wants to wear a robe with the tie, white shirt and some shorts.
> 
> Then the discussion gets funny...they want ME to dress up!  HA!  I am fine in my regular summer attire and much to old to play dress up.  I would feel funny about it.  So I tell the children wearing all black or green velvet like McGonagall would wipe me out and we would have to retire much to early.  They suggest I dress up in pretty pink like Umbridge!!  I laugh and say all the kids in line will hate me or throw fireworks at me.  Then my son says - You have dark hair like Bellatrix!  You could Be Her!   Me?  One of the Evil bad guys?!  Then I say that's just what we need, Mum getting beat to a pulp by hundreds of little Potter fans yelling "You KILLED Sirius Black!!"  So Not going to happen.



I just about died laughing reading this. I'm so looking foreward to this!!!!!


----------



## Don Pacho

From the Facebook group
http://www.facebook.com



*Universal Orlando Resort's Photos - Celebrity Visits*









Harry Potter film stars Emma Watson, Robbie Coltrane, James and Oliver Phelps and Matthew Lewis are delighted by a window display at Honeydukes at Universal Orlandos The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. The sweetshop brings to life mouth-watering treats and candies from the popular books and films. During their sneak peek tour, the group was joined by Mark Woodbury, President of Universal Creative. The Wizarding World of Harry Potter grand opens June 18









Harry Potter film stars Emma Watson, Robbie Coltrane, James and Oliver Phelps and Matthew Lewis got a sneak peek tour of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. The group was invited by Universal Orlando Resort for a first-look at the immersive environment. The Wizarding World of Harry Potter grand opens June 18









Matthew Lewis, Oliver Phelps, Robbie Coltrane, Emma Watson and James Phelps, stars from the Harry Potter films, were joined by Thierry Coup, Vice President of Universal Creative and Mark Woodbury, President of Universal Creative, during their sneak peek tour of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter.









Harry Potter film stars Emma Watson, James Phelps, Matthew Lewis and Oliver Phelps toured Hogsmeade before venturing into Hogwarts castle during their sneak peek of The Wizarding World of Harry Potterwhich grand opens June 18.

© 2010 Universal Orlando Resort. All rights reserved. HARRY POTTER, characters, names and related indicia are trademarks of and © Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc. Harry Potter Publishing Rights © JKR. (s10)




.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Bryan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Bryan said:
			
		

> if you're in front of your tv local 6 is going to show footage from the gangs visit today
> 
> just saw a clip of emma drinking butter beer with a foam mustache lol
> 
> wesh already has video on their site
> 
> http://www.wesh.com/video/23625196/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would love if one of our news peeps could get the unedited footage and post it. looks like it was shot by universal and released to the media


 




			
				Bryan said:
			
		

> emma


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of kitfisto92, Felipe, Bryan,  Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				kitfisto92 said:
			
		

> And for those of you who haven't kept up with emma watson, I'll just drop this here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, I'm glad to actually see for my own eyes [in a sense] that people [other than universal folk] have ridden on FJ!


 




			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> Emma's SO gorgeous


 




			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> You might like these better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the stars are all gradually coming to Orlando so they'll be here for a media event, but we're still a LONG way from any date near June 18th... hmm... :shrug: maybe they were here today to do this promotional stuff, then they'll leave and return for the grand opening celebration?


 




			
				Bryan said:
			
		

> not a picture but a screencap


 




			
				Jumboshrmp said:
			
		

> And another. I slightly messed with the levels to make it brighter and more contrasty.


 




			
				Bryan said:
			
		

> hogwarts


----------



## the Dark Marauder

DisneyGerry said:


> I did enjoy a nice cold Butterbeer while watching the Hogwart's frog choir--who were very good



Gah, I want another frozen butterbeer now! So tasty!!!!



ashleybea said:


> Question: Does butterbeer come in a souviner mug or a plastic one?


Everyone I know paid for the collectible/refillable stein.


----------



## TwingleMum

the Dark Marauder said:


> Gah, I want another frozen butterbeer now! So tasty!!!!
> 
> 
> Everyone I know paid for the collectible/refillable stein.



How much was it????


----------



## MadeToLove

Question for those who have already been in Hogsmeade (TMs!!!!)

Since I probably won't get to experience my wand choosing me first hand due to crowds, I have a question about how they display our wand choices.

Firstly, for those that don't follow Orlando United, (and I don't think we've discussed this much here), TM previewers are reporting that small groups of about 25 are being let into Olivanders at a time, but only one or maybe two people in the group will actually get to "play" the role of wand buyer and have the interactive experience with wrong wand choices and then finally the wand choosing them.  [No, we don't know if that's the way it will definitely happen come opening day, but due to crowds, it's highly likely.  And yes, all die hard HP fans should be upset by this as it is different than what they were originally promoting, so you should write an email to Univ. and tell them you're disappointed that this might be the way they do things.  I'm not thrilled by this new development, but not surprised either, cause how else can they get 1000s of people thru each day.  I agree with some that you should be able to pay for the chance to be the "chosen one" and have the price include your wand (kind of like Bibbity Bobbity Boutique or similar).  But unfortunately Imperio is an Unforgivable Curse, so I can't make them do that.  And I certainly can't take the experience away from some cute kid just because I'm a bigger nerd than they are, so I just have to live with it, and have my camera ready to catch the cool "show" anyway.]

But back to the question.  I've heard the wands are in Owl Post to buy.  Do they have a display of what each wand looks like so you can pick the one you like best?  I may know every detail of the Noble and movie wands, but these Olivander ones are supposed to be new designs.  Is there a display of actual wands?  Can you touch them?  Just a poster/picture?  How's the set up?


----------



## CLPClarinet

I'd like to know more specifics on items that are being sold. I know wands and candy and robes...but anything really cool!? I thought I read somewhere that they're selling a Quibbler? Or did I fall for another April Fool's joke again?


----------



## nodoubtrock

I heard about how only one or two people per group are getting to choose their wands so I asked employees about it and they confirmed that is how it will work for the public.


----------



## MadeToLove

CLPClarinet said:


> I'd like to know more specifics on items that are being sold. I know wands and candy and robes...but anything really cool!? I thought I read somewhere that they're selling a Quibbler? Or did I fall for another April Fool's joke again?



Reports from other sites have mentioned Quaffles, Bludgers, Snitches with moving wings and various life sized broom replicas that are all new products.  Also, mention has been made in one report that Filches has all the Noble Collection items like the fancy chess boards, etc.  I heard the Quibbler rumor as well, but no one has confirmed it that I have seen.  Zonkos apparently has Pigmy Puffs (with feet and faces), Various Wheezes products like Puking Pastiles, etc.  There are also new shirts, costumes, etc that are not available elsewhere.  And of course Honeydukes has tons of candy in new packaging.  Prices seem on par with what is charged on other HP sites like wbshop.com and Noble Collection.




> nodoubtrock:  I heard about how only one or two people per group are getting to choose their wands so I asked employees about it and they confirmed that is how it will work for the public.



Yeah, I think it was inevitable due to crowds, and I'm sure the "show" will be fun regardless.  It's still disappointing, but it is what it is.  That's why I hope they'll have some sort of chart or poster up so we can see the different styles of wands for sale, with their "traits".  You know, the wand can still choose you, even if the lights don't go all glowy, it's like a little voice in your head going "pick me" when you see the right wand.


----------



## AlexJB

Did anyone else notice that when the camera panned round the FJ ride seat, the loading area looked huge?


----------



## DisneyGerry

the Dark Marauder said:


> Gah, I want another frozen butterbeer now! So tasty!!!!
> 
> 
> Everyone I know paid for the collectible/refillable stein.



Must have been something like $8.50 for mug and something like $4 for plastic cup.  Beer is also served in a souveneir mug or plastic cup.


----------



## DisneyGerry

nodoubtrock said:


> I heard about how only one or two people per group are getting to choose their wands so I asked employees about it and they confirmed that is how it will work for the public.



They then get to test the wand in the store

big range in pricing--what happens if the $100 wand selects you?  do you say that is ok i only want the $20 one?


----------



## glocon

Does anyone know the prices to refill a refillable mug/stein?  And I think that I can safely say that if a $100 wand chooses my son, we will go back another time and choose a different wand.  Just not in our budget.  Surely the Universal people wouldn't do that to kids- have an expensive wand choose them and then not be able to get it when the parents can't afford it!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

MadeToLove said:


> Zonkos apparently has Pigmy Puffs (with feet and faces), Various Wheezes products like Puking Pastiles, etc.


I bought a Pigmy Puff and a sneak-o-scope for my girls.  As well as Ton Tongue toffee - which was delicious!  Bertie Botts every flavor beans, Honeyduke's salt water taffy (also surprisingly good), and dark chocolate peppermint toads.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

We also posted some pictures and the video on our blog.

http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/05/22/video-film-stars-tour-wizarding-world-of-harry-potter/


----------



## Planogirl

I'm frankly worried about the crowds.  I wonder if they'll control entry to the area if it gets too crowded?  I picture 100's of people milling around at rope drop.


----------



## kyzman

Planogirl said:


> I'm frankly worried about the crowds.  I wonder if they'll control entry to the area if it gets too crowded?  I picture 100's of people milling around at rope drop.



I came over to IOA this morning and arrived at opening, hoping for a soft opening.  When we got to the Potter stuff, about 25-50 of us gathered at one time. I imagine much more than hundreds of people trying to jam in at once when the section opens.  I'm guessing it will be a stay out all night on line kind of situation to get in.


----------



## Planogirl

kyzman said:


> I came over to IOA this morning and arrived at opening, hoping for a soft opening.  When we got to the Potter stuff, about 25-50 of us gathered at one time. I imagine much more than hundreds of people trying to jam in at once when the section opens.  I'm guessing it will be a stay out all night on line kind of situation to get in.


Stay out all night in line?  Ugh.  I'm hoping that things don't get totally out of control.


----------



## Metro West

Planogirl said:


> Stay out all night in line?


 At least until the park closes anyway.


----------



## TIGGERGUY

I don't know if it has been mentioned in this thread yet, but Dueling Dragons now has the WWOHP music playing throughout the ride.  The music is specific to that ride, not the main Harry Potter theme.  Security is very heavy throughout the walk to the ride to keep people from taking a sneak peak.


----------



## rjvose17

kyzman said:


> I came over to IOA this morning and arrived at opening, hoping for a soft opening.  When we got to the Potter stuff, about 25-50 of us gathered at one time. I imagine much more than hundreds of people trying to jam in at once when the section opens.  I'm guessing it will be a stay out all night on line kind of situation to get in.




So did you get in? I am here in Orlando this week, but I am worried about showing up and not getting at least to shop. Any advice?


----------



## TwingleMum

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I bought a Pigmy Puff and a sneak-o-scope for my girls.  As well as Ton Tongue toffee - which was delicious!  Bertie Botts every flavor beans, Honeyduke's salt water taffy (also surprisingly good), and dark chocolate peppermint toads.



Could you tell us how much they cost so we get an idea how much we need to bring.


----------



## kmc

nodoubtrock said:


> I heard about how only one or two people per group are getting to choose their wands so I asked employees about it and they confirmed that is how it will work for the public.



that's terribly disappointing--from all of the press thats been out up until now made it seem like it was an oppurtunity for all--now only one or two per group i undersatnd why because of time and crowds but then I think in the adverisement it should of stated something like "you may be the lucky one in which a wand will choose you" because eveyone in my family was super excited about this experience---i would even prefer they charge for the experience just to gurantee it.


----------



## JackandSally79

Claymax said:


> Well here's a blow up of DisneyGerry's picture of Bertie Bott's Every Flavour Beans menu card that came inside a box of the (jelly) beans.
> 
> I can see the fine print on this side and it doesn't have any of the peanut warnings you sometimes see but as you know that doesn't guarantee anything.



I like this pack better. I have had the ones with vomit and soap...nasty!!


----------



## muffyn

nodoubtrock said:


> I heard about how only one or two people per group are getting to choose their wands so I asked employees about it and they confirmed that is how it will work for the public.




ok, so this is more looking like an attraction/show instead of a store everyone can experience.  will they have a queue that they allow 25 people IN , do the 2 people choosing their wands & then dump them into the owl post for everyone else to buy their wands & let the NEXT group of 25 in?
      will the ONLY people who can get their wands off the shelves of ollivanders be the 2 who are chosen? & the rest of the observers have to go to owl post? I could see if everyone in the 25 group wanted wands, they would have a very busy stock person to refill the shelves!  : )
   I know we shall all know the answers to this in a few weeks, but the speculation & dissapointment over this is mind confusing.

  I remember when the discussion over the plans for WWoHP were with JKR  she had wanted every person to be able to tap on the 'wall' to get in the alley/street & was told that was impossible for al lthe visitors who would go through. I wonder if they didn't think THIS through.

  oh I was thinking about the cost of the wands that everyone is talking about, that "what if" an expensive wand picks you.  this would be an easy fix, (if its not what they are gonna do), that maybe you choose your price range wand FIRST , like the shelves are marked and you take a few off of THAT shelf to try.  from what I have read the 'light/magic' show happens when you try out the wand, the wand doesn't actually fly off the shelf or something from the expensive section  to have chosen you.....
     has anyone been able to notice if there are prices on the shelves in the pictures? or can someone who was there at the wow event elaborate? all I found was general descriptions so far.


----------



## Don Pacho

*Film Stars Get Sneak Peek of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter [HQ]*




*
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=389445878914
*



.​


----------



## MadeToLove

muffyn said:


> ok, so this is more looking like an attraction/show instead of a store everyone can experience.  will they have a queue that they allow 25 people IN , do the 2 people choosing their wands & then dump them into the owl post for everyone else to buy their wands & let the NEXT group of 25 in?
> will the ONLY people who can get their wands off the shelves of ollivanders be the 2 who are chosen? & the rest of the observers have to go to owl post? I could see if everyone in the 25 group wanted wands, they would have a very busy stock person to refill the shelves!  : )
> I know we shall all know the answers to this in a few weeks, but the speculation & dissapointment over this is mind confusing.
> 
> I remember when the discussion over the plans for WWoHP were with JKR  she had wanted every person to be able to tap on the 'wall' to get in the alley/street & was told that was impossible for al lthe visitors who would go through. I wonder if they didn't think THIS through.
> 
> oh I was thinking about the cost of the wands that everyone is talking about, that "what if" an expensive wand picks you.  this would be an easy fix, (if its not what they are gonna do), that maybe you choose your price range wand FIRST , like the shelves are marked and you take a few off of THAT shelf to try.  from what I have read the 'light/magic' show happens when you try out the wand, the wand doesn't actually fly off the shelf or something from the expensive section  to have chosen you.....
> has anyone been able to notice if there are prices on the shelves in the pictures? or can someone who was there at the wow event elaborate? all I found was general descriptions so far.



Some of your questions were a bit incomplete, but here's what we know.

During TM previews, (and TM's have confirmed that this is the game plan for regular guests in the coming months), we will queue outside Olivanders (they'll be erecting rope lines soon), a TM will count us off in groups of roughly 25 people.  The Shopkeeper will ask who is there to buy their wands, and one of the group will be chosen, (maybe up to three on slower days with faster shopkeepers).  The rest of us will get to see the show.  The "chosen one" can chose to buy the wand he/she is given or pick a different one in Owl Post.  We'll exit the shop through Owl Post where the rest of us can chose the wand we want.  

As far as prices, to my understanding, the Olivander wands (of which there are a dozen or so styles, and apparently based off birthdates, etc) are all $25, so no worry that the wand that chooses your kid will cost a fortune.  This $100 wand business was based off the price of the wand TV remote control.  The replica wands are most likely Noble Collection wands which will be in the $30-50 range for single wands with sets costing more.  

The only thing I still wonder is how we'll know what our wand choices are of these new, exclusively Olivanders, wands.  Someone, I think a TM on Orlando United, suggested that the shopkeepers in Owl Post will be able to help us figure out which wand would have chosen us if we had been picked (minus the special effects).


----------



## Twinkbelle

I'm quite disapointed by this I was really looking forward to the idea of having the wand pick me.  I'm wondering though if this may just be a temporary thing for while its so busy after opening or for when its busy in general and at quieter times everyone will get one, and the bystanders will be given the choice to stay or leave after the first person has their wand.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Twinkbelle said:


> I'm quite disapointed by this I was really looking forward to the idea of having the wand pick me.  I'm wondering though if this may just be a temporary thing for while its so busy after opening or for when its busy in general and at quieter times everyone will get one, and the bystanders will be given the choice to stay or leave after the first person has their wand.



I am also quite disappointed! The idea of having the wand pick me was one of things I was most looking forward to. I'm not going to wait in a line just to see a show that last only last a few minutes. 

I can also see guest having a problem with only one person from their group getting chosen. I can see kids in families fighting because "my wand choose me. Your wand didn't" arguments between siblings.


----------



## Planogirl

There's just no way that everyone can do the wand choosing thing.  There will be way too many people and that will really upset those waiting.  From what I understand you can still get wands but most will have to choose for themself.

Besides we won't be getting a wand but will want to see the ceremony.  Maybe there won't be so many wanting a wand, at least once the newness wears off.


----------



## CLPClarinet

I'm actually not interested in the wands at all (I've got a conductor's baton at home that I conduct band with...basically the same thing ). I just really hope I can get into Owl Post so I can send some postcards off to my friends! 

BUT!!!!! My big question I have for you guys is.....how do you think going Sunday instead of Friday grand opening will compare? We're considering going Sunday instead. Basically...if Alan Rickman will be there Friday (which he hasn't been confirmed at all yet), we'll try for Friday. If not, we'll try for Sunday. Does going Sunday seem wiser? All opinions appreciated!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Planogirl said:


> There's just no way that everyone can do the wand choosing thing.  There will be way too many people and that will really upset those waiting.  From what I understand you can still get wands but most will have to choose for themself.
> 
> Besides we won't be getting a wand but will want to see the ceremony.  Maybe there won't be so many wanting a wand, at least once the newness wears off.



I understand that there's no way to have everyone's wand choose them if there's a big line. I just hope they tell people before they wait in that line that there's a chance you might not get to be part of the "show". 

I was planning on waiting in a two hour line on opening day to experience the wand choosing me but now I think I'm skipping it and coming back when it's less crowded in October. Better chances of having a more personal experience.


----------



## Metro West

CLPClarinet said:


> BUT!!!!! My big question I have for you guys is.....how do you think going Sunday instead of Friday grand opening will compare? We're considering going Sunday instead. Basically...if Alan Rickman will be there Friday (which he hasn't been confirmed at all yet), we'll try for Friday. If not, we'll try for Sunday. Does going Sunday seem wiser? All opinions appreciated!


 I don't know...I don't think it's going to make any difference with the crowds. This whole summer is going to be madness!


----------



## Priorityonecb

We aren't going until Halloween week, but I am SO excited to read everyone's reviews all summer long! I can't wait for it to open and start hearing all about it!


----------



## MadeToLove

Disney_Lover06 said:


> I am also quite disappointed! The idea of having the wand pick me was one of things I was most looking forward to. I'm not going to wait in a line just to see a show that last only last a few minutes.
> 
> I can also see guest having a problem with only one person from their group getting chosen. I can see kids in families fighting because "my wand choose me. Your wand didn't" arguments between siblings.



I think the smartest thing a parent with more than one kid can do is just hold them all back and not let any of them be chosen.  I know that sucks, but it's better than sibling rivalry.

However, I really think the smartest thing Univ. could do is to not chose a kid to begin with.  Not because I'm grown up and a die hard Potterholic, hehe, but because it is easier for a parent to say "they only pick grown ups in case a spell goes wonky".  Kids seem to generally get over the fact that they can't participate in Indiana Jones and other interactive shows because they are too young.  But nothing is worse for a kid's self-esteem than to have some other kid chosen instead of you.  Why is that other kid more special than I am?  Not a good question for parents to have to answer.

But I agree that Univ. better make sure people know what they are getting before they get in line.  I wasn't happy when I learned about it yesterday, but I'm resolved now and will go in with no expectations.  But I would have been pissed if I learned after waiting in line two hours.  And personally I want as few Dursleys as possible on my trip, so I don't want to hear people in line around me complaining all the time.  

Oh, and CLPClarinet, you are someone after my own heart.  I was so sad to find out I was arriving just days after the grand opening because I'll miss Rickman.  He's my dream hubby.   All my shirts for the trip are Snape or Potions related.  I'm totally prepared to ask the hotel to put me in the room he's just vacated (no need to clean).


----------



## Will20

Some new details on the prices have emerged....

Firebolt Broomstick....$300 

Hogwarts house robe...$100

Olivanders wand...$25

Sneakascope (from Zonko's)... $15


I would make a joke about something being priceless...but id rather not with these prices, lol


----------



## CLPClarinet

MadeToLove said:


> Oh, and CLPClarinet, you are someone after my own heart.  I was so sad to find out I was arriving just days after the grand opening because I'll miss Rickman.  He's my dream hubby.   All my shirts for the trip are Snape or Potions related.  I'm totally prepared to ask the hotel to put me in the room he's just vacated (no need to clean).




hahahaha! I LOVE Snape! And Alan Rickman may or may not be the only older man I would ever date..............................


----------



## Claymax

CLPClarinet said:


> Basically...if Alan Rickman will be there Friday (which he hasn't been confirmed at all yet), we'll try for Friday. If not, we'll try for Sunday. Does going Sunday seem wiser? All opinions appreciated!



I love Alan Rickman's acting as well. Really enjoyed him in Galaxy Quest, Bottle Shock and who could forget Hans Gruber?


----------



## sammielynn

Just back from Universal.  My DS20 was on the walkway to DD and stopped to tie his shoe.  The TM yelled at him thinking that he was trying to sneak a peek at something he was not suppose to see.  Dear mercy, they are being strange.


----------



## yeslek

Towards the end of the latest video posted on the DIS blog of the HP world, Emma switches into a hoodie with the Gryffindor colors on it as well as the insignia of the house. I hope it's a souvenir available at the parks because I would really love one! I'd post the screencap I took but I need more posts to post a photo.


----------



## Metro West

sammielynn said:


> Just back from Universal.  My DS20 was on the walkway to DD and stopped to tie his shoe.  The TM yelled at him thinking that he was trying to sneak a peek at something he was not suppose to see.  Dear mercy, they are being strange.


 At first I thought all this secrecy was good to build excitement but now it's just weird. Sorry...it is and I wonder who's behind it. Is it Universal or Rowling or both? Frankly I'm kinda over the whole thing now.


----------



## muffyn

MadeToLove said:


> Some of your questions were a bit incomplete, but here's what we know.
> 
> During TM previews, (and TM's have confirmed that this is the game plan for regular guests in the coming months), we will queue outside Olivanders (they'll be erecting rope lines soon), a TM will count us off in groups of roughly 25 people.  The Shopkeeper will ask who is there to buy their wands, and one of the group will be chosen, (maybe up to three on slower days with faster shopkeepers).  The rest of us will get to see the show.  The "chosen one" can chose to buy the wand he/she is given or pick a different one in Owl Post.  We'll exit the shop through Owl Post where the rest of us can chose the wand we want.
> 
> As far as prices, to my understanding, the Olivander wands (of which there are a dozen or so styles, and apparently based off birthdates, etc) are all $25, so no worry that the wand that chooses your kid will cost a fortune.  This $100 wand business was based off the price of the wand TV remote control.  The replica wands are most likely Noble Collection wands which will be in the $30-50 range for single wands with sets costing more.
> 
> The only thing I still wonder is how we'll know what our wand choices are of these new, exclusively Olivanders, wands.  Someone, I think a TM on Orlando United, suggested that the shopkeepers in Owl Post will be able to help us figure out which wand would have chosen us if we had been picked (minus the special effects).



thank you so much! that answered many of the questions that were on here!


----------



## Planogirl

I don't know.... I think that the secrecy is kind of fun but I'm a little odd myself.

I think it's going to be alright.


----------



## TraceyL

yeslek said:


> Towards the end of the latest video posted on the DIS blog of the HP world, Emma switches into a hoodie with the Gryffindor colors on it as well as the insignia of the house. I hope it's a souvenir available at the parks because I would really love one! I'd post the screencap I took but I need more posts to post a photo.


----------



## derekburgan

Metro West said:


> At first I thought all this secrecy was good to build excitement but now it's just weird. Sorry...it is and I wonder who's behind it. Is it Universal or Rowling or both? Frankly I'm kinda over the whole thing now.



Until your post I didn't even consider it could be Rowling, but that would make a lot of sense considering she has been fanatical when it comes to secrecy before her properties are released. And when it comes to putting out "teases," wasn't it like six months or so before Deathly Hallows when she put out like three sentences? Or maybe it was certain parts of sentences from early paragraphs. Anyway, it made it clear she's not someone who will throw out a chapter in Entertainment Weekly to whet people's appetites. She wants them to wait and puts her faith into the product itself.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

TwingleMum said:


> Could you tell us how much they cost so we get an idea how much we need to bring.


Here are the prices of things I bought:

Pigmy Puff: $13
Sneak-o-scope: $15
Dark Chocolate Peppermint Toads: $7 (I think)
Ton Tongue Toffee: $13 (I highly recommend this)
Honeyduke's salt water taffy: $7 (surprisingly good)
Bertie Bott's Beans: were a gift

Here are some other prices I noticed:
House robes: $100
Fanged flyers around $20 (comes with a glove)
T-shirts were in the $25-$30 range
House scarves were around $20-$25 dollars
House mugs were around $20

Yes, you can buy the hoodie sweatshirts of the different houses that Emma Watson wore on the ride.  I'm betting they just went down to Filch's Emporium and grabbed one for her because she was getting cold in Hogwarts.  Hogwarts is air conditioned.


----------



## DisneyGerry

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Here are the prices of things I bought:
> 
> Pigmy Puff: $13
> Sneak-o-scope: $15
> Dark Chocolate Peppermint Toads: $7 (I think)
> Ton Tongue Toffee: $13 (I highly recommend this)
> Honeyduke's salt water taffy: $7 (surprisingly good)
> Bertie Bott's Beans: were a gift
> 
> Here are some other prices I noticed:
> House robes: $100
> Fanged flyers around $20 (comes with a glove)
> T-shirts were in the $25-$30 range
> House scarves were around $20-$25 dollars
> House mugs were around $20
> 
> Yes, you can buy the hoodie sweatshirts of the different houses that Emma Watson wore on the ride.  I'm betting they just went down to Filch's Emporium and grabbed one for her because she was getting cold in Hogwarts.  Hogwarts is air conditioned.



i think the Bertie Beans were like $10

Honeydukes choco bar $4.50

Still no Choco frogs as of Friday night?  Big, cool display window but unavailable for sale?

Also bought a cool Gryffindor lanyard with some pins as well.  Pins were some $10 per.


----------



## DisneyGerry

I wonder when they will allow Universal passholders a sneak?


----------



## Nicole786

So many awesome things to buy!! I knew we would be spending a lot of money here but I may have underestimated, i'm so excited!! I really really want one of those sweatshirts and i'm still holding out hope to be "sorted"

One question:  Do the souvenirs come in a Universal shopping bag or is it a bag specifically for HP?


----------



## DisneyGerry

black WWoHP plastic bag


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I'm gonna save money to buy a house robe, mine is those crappy Halloween ones that doesn't fit anymore hehe


----------



## TwingleMum

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Here are the prices of things I bought:
> 
> Pigmy Puff: $13
> Sneak-o-scope: $15
> Dark Chocolate Peppermint Toads: $7 (I think)
> Ton Tongue Toffee: $13 (I highly recommend this)
> Honeyduke's salt water taffy: $7 (surprisingly good)
> Bertie Bott's Beans: were a gift
> 
> Here are some other prices I noticed:
> House robes: $100
> Fanged flyers around $20 (comes with a glove)
> T-shirts were in the $25-$30 range
> House scarves were around $20-$25 dollars
> House mugs were around $20
> 
> Yes, you can buy the hoodie sweatshirts of the different houses that Emma Watson wore on the ride.  I'm betting they just went down to Filch's Emporium and grabbed one for her because she was getting cold in Hogwarts.  Hogwarts is air conditioned.



Thank you so much. I'm going to have to start saving some major cash for my 3 boys and me.


----------



## Metro West

DisneyGerry said:


> I wonder when they will allow Universal passholders a sneak?


 I would certainly hope it's soon but the way they have been doing things the past couple of years...I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## kyzman

rjvose17 said:


> So did you get in? I am here in Orlando this week, but I am worried about showing up and not getting at least to shop. Any advice?



We did not get in. The section was still locked up tight yesterday.


----------



## kyzman

DisneyGerry said:


> I wonder when they will allow Universal passholders a sneak?



I'm guessing we won't get any sneak peek. The opening is quickly approaching and I'm sure we would have received a notice by now. 

We hit both parks yesterday and I think attendance was lopsided towards IOA. Ride queues were much longer and it seemed that a lot of people were wandering over to the WWOHP section in hopes of getting in / being able to walk around. On the flip side, it was great to get on the rides in the Studios park with virtually no queue times since it seemed like the crowds were mostly in IOA.


----------



## Dax

Ok gang..some interesting news to report from my inside info..

- Passholder previews are NOT gonna happen. Not sure why, but what the employees told, they not gonna happen...BAD MOVE I do think...this is the first time I am aware of Universal not giving passholders a preview..but it could also have to do with WB and Rowling..so not sure..

- Speaking of JK Rowling..she has been coming to the park at LEAST once a week for the past few weeks, checking things out, making sure final touches are JUST RIGHT..She has no problems going up to TM's and telling them what is wrong

- TM previews happened on Friday night, and the lady I work with got to go!!!
She told me about Butterbear(said it tasted like flat cream soda) and Pumpkin juice(best warm) and said it was awesome...and she scored me the goodie bag! I will post it when I get my hands on it...

- FJ was OPEN during TM previews, she did not ride, but a lot of them did...no pictures allowed though

Overall...I am giddy about this place...June 18...HERE I COME!


----------



## DisneyGerry

I thought I read where you could mail a post/ letter from WWoHP and it will get a special postmark or something.  I didnt see a place to mail a letter or TM's didnt seem to know as well?  Perhaps in the actual Owl Post store but that was swamped with wand buyers?


----------



## Lucky4me

As maddening as it is, I think it's marketing genius to keep FJ top secret. Just makes everyone want to see it that much more. 
However, I do hope someone is riding it and it's not really technical problems keeping it from being unveiled. I keep reading about some people riding, but no one actually seeing anyone riding. The stars of the movie sitting on the ride at the end and saying, oh that was so cool! Who knows if that was a photo op or what. TM's saying some TM's rode, but they didn't, that kind of thing. 

Yes, I wear my tinfoil hat proudly. 
I guess we'll find out on June 18th.


----------



## LuvClarice

My daughter attended a TM preview and said the ride was not open during the preview but they did allow TMs to enter and walk through the queue - which she reported was worth seeing in itself!

Kathy


----------



## TwingleMum

CLPClarinet said:


> I'm actually not interested in the wands at all (I've got a conductor's baton at home that I conduct band with...basically the same thing ). I just really hope I can get into Owl Post so I can send some postcards off to my friends!
> 
> BUT!!!!! My big question I have for you guys is.....how do you think going Sunday instead of Friday grand opening will compare? We're considering going Sunday instead. Basically...if Alan Rickman will be there Friday (which he hasn't been confirmed at all yet), we'll try for Friday. If not, we'll try for Sunday. Does going Sunday seem wiser? All opinions appreciated!



I loved Alan Rickman as Colonel Brandon in Sense & Sensability..


----------



## CLPClarinet

DisneyGerry said:


> I thought I read where you could mail a post/ letter from WWoHP and it will get a special postmark or something.  I didnt see a place to mail a letter or TM's didnt seem to know as well?  Perhaps in the actual Owl Post store but that was swamped with wand buyers?



I heard this too!!!!!!! hahaha I've been promising people postcards straight from WWOHP from the Owl Post!!!! I don't care about the wands, I just want to send postcards! I think it's in the actual Owl Post, but I would guess like you have, that the wand buyers have swarmed the place. :/


----------



## lildamo

CLPClarinet said:


> I heard this too!!!!!!! hahaha I've been promising people postcards straight from WWOHP from the Owl Post!!!! I don't care about the wands, I just want to send postcards! I think it's in the actual Owl Post, but I would guess like you have, that the wand buyers have swarmed the place. :/



TMs have been reporting that they've seen this too -- there are four (or maybe it was six? I don't remember...) different stamps you can buy to send your mail from Owl Post.


----------



## CLPClarinet

lildamo said:


> TMs have been reporting that they've seen this too -- there are four (or maybe it was six? I don't remember...) different stamps you can buy to send your mail from Owl Post.



  awesome!


----------



## bubba's mom

lildamo said:


> TMs have been reporting that they've seen this too -- there are four (or maybe it was six? I don't remember...) different stamps you can buy to send your mail from Owl Post.



I have been hearing 4.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Screamscape
http://www.screamscape.com



> *The Wizarding World of Harry Potter *- (5/22/10) Universal has released a new Wizarding World video that shows off several of the films stars taking a private tour of the land, trying out the shops, Butterbeer and more.  Even better, you get your first peek at the Magic Bench car on the ride just before the end of the video. Ive grabbed a screen capture and lightened it up a bit to help you see it a little better in the dark.
> 
> .













*Harry Potter film stars tour the Wizarding World of Harry Potter *




*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCDGOGnoF_o
*​
On May 20, 2010 Harry Potter film stars Harry Potter film stars Robbie Coltrane (Hagrid), Matthew Lewis (Neville Longbottom), Emma Watson (Hermione Granger), and Oliver and James Phelps (Fred and George Weasley) took a sneak peek tour of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal Orlando's Islands of Adventure theme park.










*Harry Potter Stars Tour Universal's Wizarding World *





*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EDV42k0UyI
*






.​


----------



## yaytezIOA

Heard rumors of the soft openings. All the walls were down by JP, and things were being moved around at Dragons. My guess is any day now.


----------



## KerriK85

yaytezIOA said:


> Heard rumors of the soft openings. All the walls were down by JP, and things were being moved around at Dragons. QUOTE]
> 
> well the soft opening for universal resort guests are this week so that may be why


----------



## Claire-Bear

Just think, all will be revealed this weekend (hopefully including FJ!) squeee : 3 1/2 weeks until we go! (well, 4 until we're at the actual park)


----------



## tttessa

Am sooooooo looking forward to the reports back from the folks lucky enough to be there over the next few weeks - we don't go til October and have booked RPR for a night so we can do early morning starts for WWoHP more realistically!!  And ride everything else at the parks with the express access too of course.....  that way we might - just might fit it all in.....

Tessa


----------



## Sphyrna

Any idea if the soft openings will only be for guests staying on-site or will it be for any park visitors?  I'll be there next week, going to WDW but thought about popping over to IOA for a day if they're doing general soft opening.  I was fortunate enough to be able to take advantage of a soft opening for IOA before it opened.  They were letting anyone with a Universal ticket in to IOA.  To this day it's still one of my best vacations simply for that.  An amusement park like IOA is so much better without lines!  There were a couple times on Hulk and DD we didn't even have to get off, they just let us stay on and go again.  If they're doing a general soft opening for WWOHP I would kick myself for not taking advantage of it.  If they're not and it's restricted to only on-site guests, then I'll just stay at WDW for my trip.


----------



## FINFAN

Metro West said:


> At first I thought all this secrecy was good to build excitement but now it's just weird. Sorry...it is and I wonder who's behind it. Is it Universal or Rowling or both? Frankly I'm kinda over the whole thing now.



yeah, I sort of feel like I am being punished for being excited...again, in our case we did not think about getting into WWOHP ahead of the GO until I was told by a TM at RPR that we would have entry based on our booking date. So to me, I was offered an "perk" after we booked, got excited about it, and now, when trying to follow up on it, I get confusing , unofficial information, and not always pleasant attitudes. In general, to me  I tend to agree and think this stems from the JK Rowling connection, as I do not recall Universal being this uptight about anything in the past. I said a while back that I would not be surprised if the folks who have packages and "lucky room only on-site ressies" are the ones who get burned to avoid news /photos leaking out ahead of GO, ......if it means keeping the thing under wraps until 6/18, they are going to go with keeping the masses happy, not just the few( I know it is thousands, but compared to after 6/18) there for the 3 weeks ahead of GO. Remember, Grad Night kids were told the same thing, that they would see WWOHP which did not happen, and they were given free tickets to return, but I 'm pretty sure that;s not gonna happen for the rest of us.  I am trying to remain optimistic, and to be honest, if I had not been told, willingly told, unsolicited, buy a TM  and a guest services manager,that we would have early access, I would not have been that bummed as I walked by the closed gates on our upcoming trip figuring, I technically was there ahead of GO, but I WAS told, and I did receive a call from managment concurring the vague accessibility....(but nothing in writing)so yes, I do feel as if we should be given access, and we all know the ride is capable of running, at least that is the impression Universal gives by showing Emma etc. ending the ride, saying how amazing it is, so barring mechanical difficulty, it should be made available to those booked. I agree tho, it is starting to take the shine off a bit, and it was sad to read that JK Rowling is not hesitating to tell TM's what is "wrong"..I sure hope she is also letting them know what is right! These people will be working hard, very hard this summer, and they should be treated nicely.


----------



## CLPClarinet

I -highly- doubt JK Rowling is ONLY dwelling on the negative to the TMs. People are more likely to remember the negative comments someone gives them before a compliment. Also, there is a cultural barrier between many of the TMs and Rowling. What I mean by that is, something said in England might not seem as negative as it would seem to someone in the US. Also, different people have different views on the degrees of how negative a comment is. I speculate that she's merely trying to make the world as close to Harry's world as possible so that the people who come to the parks can enjoy it to the fullest extent possible, to feel the magic. Hopefully it'll pay off and hopefully she's not being as negative as it seems. 

And also....did any of you read the Harry Potter books when they were newly released? What JK Rowling is doing shouldn't be a surprise to anyone, really. She loves secrecy (just like Dumbledore  ) and wants the magic to come to the masses at the same time. She made it so the people working at book shops wouldn't get an advantage over the everyday customer. She merely just doesn't like certain things to be spoiled or leaked for other people. 

Now I do understand if you've booked ahead of time and are feeling ignored and confused and frustrated with this whole ordeal. I would be too. Heck, I'm not even certain I'll be able to get INTO the park the first few days after Grand Opening. If I can't, I don't have an opportunity to try for another year or more. Even for some reason, if FJ isn't in operation while you're let in, think of all the other things you get to do and see, with alot smaller crowds. Basically, you can do everything EXCEPT FJ (if this is the case). With the crowds after opening, people will be lucky to get to do FJ and then hit up any other rides. Possible 7 hour waits  !!!!!!!!!!!! So I dunno....just try to enjoy it and I'm going to try and do the same. If I don't get on FJ, will I be disappointed? Yep. But I'm going to try to not let it ruin my experience if that happens. Hopefully just being in the park, in Harry's world, being consumed by it all will be a good enough experience as it is. =] 


and sorry if I came off rude or anything, it's not my intention.


----------



## John316

FINFAN said:


> yeah, I sort of feel like I am being punished for being excited...again, in our case we did not think about getting into WWOHP ahead of the GO until I was told by a TM at RPR that we would have entry based on our booking date. So to me, I was offered an "perk" after we booked, got excited about it, and now, when trying to follow up on it, I get confusing , unofficial information, and not always pleasant attitudes. In general, to me  I tend to agree and think this stems from the JK Rowling connection, as I do not recall Universal being this uptight about anything in the past. I said a while back that I would not be surprised if the folks who have packages and "lucky room only on-site ressies" are the ones who get burned to avoid news /photos leaking out ahead of GO, ......if it means keeping the thing under wraps until 6/18, they are going to go with keeping the masses happy, not just the few( I know it is thousands, but compared to after 6/18) there for the 3 weeks ahead of GO. Remember, Grad Night kids were told the same thing, that they would see WWOHP which did not happen, and they were given free tickets to return, but I 'm pretty sure that;s not gonna happen for the rest of us.  I am trying to remain optimistic, and to be honest, if I had not been told, willingly told, unsolicited, buy a TM  and a guest services manager,that we would have early access, I would not have been that bummed as I walked by the closed gates on our upcoming trip figuring, I technically was there ahead of GO, but I WAS told, and I did receive a call from managment concurring the vague accessibility....(but nothing in writing)so yes, I do feel as if we should be given access, and we all know the ride is capable of running, at least that is the impression Universal gives by showing Emma etc. ending the ride, saying how amazing it is, so barring mechanical difficulty, it should be made available to those booked. I agree tho, it is starting to take the shine off a bit, and it was sad to read that JK Rowling is not hesitating to tell TM's what is "wrong"..I sure hope she is also letting them know what is right! These people will be working hard, very hard this summer, and they should be treated nicely.



Just thought I'd comment on the J.K Rowling thing. I don't quite understand where these "sources" are coming from. While I of course do no know her personally, nearly EVERYTHING I have read/watched about her she is a modest/humble woman and would defiantely not be unappreciative of all the hard work. I have yet to hear from a direct source to the contrary, rather it seems to mostly be speculaiton. Even in the films she let filmmakers make some quite big changes from her story with her blessing. 

While it may seem like I'm a Rowling cheerleader, I just think its crazy how all these comments are being posted about her when I have yet to hear any credible evidence. Rather I think people are frustrated that there is barely any news, and that its being all secretive thus they want to push the blame onto someone. This leads to the idea of a mean-bossy-billionaire being the ideal target.

I could be completley wrong on this, but until I hear evidence to the contrary I will try and keep mum about it. The reason they are being all "skethcy" about it IMHO is the reason apple don't announce their products until almost right before their release. Its a multi-million dollar investment and they have found by announcing a product and then subsequently releasing it quickly, it means less time for people to complain based on fluff and more time for them to actually experience it.

Best,

John316

P.S I am also very frustrated regarding the package thing. I have been told a multitude of things and it gets very annoying. I know its hard to predict exactly what will be open, but with less than a week to go I think it would be nice if they sent a letter of some sort explaining everything.


----------



## freediverdude

Well I just can't believe we're 4 days from the package holders arriving, and nobody has ridden this ride yet, not even the TM's who will be working the ride? What's going on here.  Something is up.


----------



## damo

freediverdude said:


> Well I just can't believe we're 4 days from the package holders arriving, and nobody has ridden this ride yet, not even the TM's who will be working the ride? What's going on here.  Something is up.



We don't know that TM's working the ride haven't ridden.  We just know that they haven't reported on it.


----------



## sammielynn

damo said:


> We don't know that TM's working the ride haven't ridden.  We just know that they haven't reported on it.



The ones I spoke with told me that they were not allowed to ride the ride.  But they may have been told to say that.


----------



## freediverdude

Yes that's what I am thinking, if the TMs had really ridden, we would have seen reports of "Yes we did get to ride, but I can't say anything about it."  They wouldn't have been told to lie and say they weren't allowed to ride.


----------



## FINFAN

John316 said:


> Just thought I'd comment on the J.K Rowling thing. I don't quite understand where these "sources" are coming from. While I of course do no know her personally, nearly EVERYTHING I have read/watched about her she is a modest/humble woman and would defiantely not be unappreciative of all the hard work. I have yet to hear from a direct source to the contrary, rather it seems to mostly be speculaiton. Even in the films she let filmmakers make some quite big changes from her story with her blessing.
> 
> While it may seem like I'm a Rowling cheerleader, I just think its crazy how all these comments are being posted about her when I have yet to hear any credible evidence. Rather I think people are frustrated that there is barely any news, and that its being all secretive thus they want to push the blame onto someone. This leads to the idea of a mean-bossy-billionaire being the ideal target.
> 
> I could be completley wrong on this, but until I hear evidence to the contrary I will try and keep mum about it. The reason they are being all "skethcy" about it IMHO is the reason apple don't announce their products until almost right before their release. Its a multi-million dollar investment and they have found by announcing a product and then subsequently releasing it quickly, it means less time for people to complain based on fluff and more time for them to actually experience it.
> 
> Best,
> 
> John316
> 
> P.S I am also very frustrated regarding the package thing. I have been told a multitude of things and it gets very annoying. I know its hard to predict exactly what will be open, but with less than a week to go I think it would be nice if they sent a letter of some sort explaining everything.




very good points and I think I should take your outlook,,,stay positive. I MUCH prefer your info on Ms. Rowling after all, lol! I would have to say, if TM's have ridden, they are unbelievably awesome at keeping a secret!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of mantaguy, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				mantaguy said:
			
		

> Pictures from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later.....


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of mantaguy, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				mantaguy said:
			
		

> The rest of my pictures from yesterday.


----------



## flfun

Prince Edward and Countess Sophia(?) and the british press were there today and being let into the WWOHP.  My nephew said he saw them enter and could see the cast members doing their thing.  He also rode "dueling dragons" today.


----------



## Planogirl

"please respect the spell limits"  

Great pics and thanks for posting.

flfun, thanks for your report too.


----------



## KerriK85

Sphyrna said:


> Any idea if the soft openings will only be for guests staying on-site or will it be for any park visitors?  I'll be there next week, going to WDW but thought about popping over to IOA for a day if they're doing general soft opening.  I was fortunate enough to be able to take advantage of a soft opening for IOA before it opened.  They were letting anyone with a Universal ticket in to IOA.  To this day it's still one of my best vacations simply for that.  An amusement park like IOA is so much better without lines!  There were a couple times on Hulk and DD we didn't even have to get off, they just let us stay on and go again.  If they're doing a general soft opening for WWOHP I would kick myself for not taking advantage of it.  If they're not and it's restricted to only on-site guests, then I'll just stay at WDW for my trip.



we will know exactly on may 28th, thats when they start soft openings, but they are CONFIRMED for any package holders and people that booked the universal resort BEFORE the date announcement.  hold out a couple more days!


----------



## KerriK85

kyzman said:


> We did not get in. The section was still locked up tight yesterday.



invisibility cloak? the only problem is, is that it is inside the land...ugh


----------



## FINFAN

KerriK85 said:


> we will know exactly on may 28th, thats when they start soft openings, but they are CONFIRMED for any package holders and people that booked the universal resort BEFORE the date announcement.  hold out a couple more days!



, Great to hear, keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## TwingleMum

My boys are big suite life on deck fans. They were watching an episode and they were making a News broadcast. At one point London draped a green fabric around herself they only thing you saw was her head floating. It reminded me of Harry & his invisability cloak. I was so excited I was pointing it out to the kids and they thought it was really cool. Then of course I started thinking and I thought wouldn't it be cool to have something like it at WWOHP for a cool photo op.


----------



## DisneyGerry

damo said:


> We don't know that TM's working the ride haven't ridden.  We just know that they haven't reported on it.



Right

Yeah a little disappointed i didnt actually ride the ride but the queue was so enjoyable


----------



## Sphyrna

KerriK85 said:


> we will know exactly on may 28th, thats when they start soft openings, but they are CONFIRMED for any package holders and people that booked the universal resort BEFORE the date announcement.  hold out a couple more days!



That's what I'm doing.  I have Tuesday as a free day.  If they're doing general soft opening I'll head to US, if not I'll stay at WDW that day.


----------



## Graciesmom77

I am a little freaked and kinda aggravated! I was really dying to do the wand experience and now that looks near impossible. Why, if people are willing to wait 7 hours in line for a ride, can't they have a line for people wanting to do that for the wands. Its really disappointing!

I am a little freaked about the Grand Opening. We bought the HP package thru Universal thinking the GO would be May 28th, but lo and behold, the GO is the 18th, which is our 1st day there. Its my understanding that people wont be able to get into the WWOHP until late in the afternoon? Why in the world are we allowed into the park an hour early then. I know its the whole park, but I though the incentive to the package deal was an hour early so we could enjoy WWOHP without lines as long as regular times.

I am a huge HP fan and am even a member of an adult only fan club here in Ohio, so I am super excited, but also super nervous. I wish my plane tickets were refundable and I would change to a later date.

I hope they let people into the park to atlease see JK Rowling. I know I can't meet her, but to see her and Maybe Hopefully hear her reada passage would be a dream come true!


----------



## Graciesmom77

For all of you that are going opening day, what time are you planning on arriving at the park?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Hello Everyone, I was able to tour the WWoHP as part of a press tour led by the creative team for the attraction: Alan Gilmore (art director) and Paul Daurio (show producer).  We were asked to hold our articles until Universal gave us the OK to release them.  We've gotten that OK, and you can find it on our website.

I tried to include lots of details including the lunch/dinner menu at Three Broomsticks.

http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/05/26/tour-universals-wizarding-world-with-their-creative-team/


----------



## sportzboy698

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Hello Everyone, I was able to tour the WWoHP as part of a press tour led by the creative team for the attraction: Alan Gilmore (art director) and Paul Daurio (show producer).  We were asked to hold our articles until Universal gave us the OK to release them.  We've gotten that OK, and you can find it on our website.
> 
> I tried to include lots of details including the lunch/dinner menu at Three Broomsticks.
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/05/26/tour-universals-wizarding-world-with-their-creative-team/




The whole box over the head thing sounds disappointing...i hope thats not the actual ride and its just for a demo.


----------



## Dax

EXCELLENT walkthrough...TY TY

As for the ride, it sounds like the one in EPCOT, Sum of all Thrills...some may get a bit claustraphobic


----------



## damo

sportzboy698 said:


> The whole box over the head thing sounds disappointing...i hope thats not the actual ride and its just for a demo.



I don't think the reviewer actually rode the ride but was just talking about the test seats.

If the ride is going to have us merely with screens around our faces, there would be no need for such a large ride building or such hype for that matter.


----------



## lildamo

damo said:


> I don't think the reviewer actually rode the ride but was just talking about the test seats.
> 
> If the ride is going to have us with screens around our faces, there would be no need for such a large ride building.



Nor life-size audio animatronics.


----------



## Graciesmom77

Does anyone have any info on the FJ and how it will fit larger sized people? Will this be a problem?


----------



## CLPClarinet

Sweet!!!!!! Awesome review! 

What do you think a good touring order would be for this? Right now, I'm thinking....Forbidden Journey, BATHROOM!, Three Broomsticks/Hogs Head, Dueling Dragons, Flight of the Hippogriff, then more shopping. 

I have a feeling realistically, it'll go: FJ, bathroom/food, one more ride (will have to pick) and then shopping. Might only get to FJ and not any other rides...but FJ will be worth it!


----------



## lildamo

CLPClarinet said:


> Sweet!!!!!! Awesome review!
> 
> What do you think a good touring order would be for this? Right now, I'm thinking....Forbidden Journey, BATHROOM!, Three Broomsticks/Hogs Head, Dueling Dragons, Flight of the Hippogriff, then more shopping.
> 
> I have a feeling realistically, it'll go: FJ, bathroom/food, one more ride (will have to pick) and then shopping. Might only get to FJ and not any other rides...but FJ will be worth it!



If you want to do Ollivander's I'd get there early too - sounds like there will be quite the lines to get in there!


----------



## CLPClarinet

I have no desire to do Ollivanders. I just want to go to Owl Post to buy/send off postcards.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

damo said:


> I don't think the reviewer actually rode the ride but was just talking about the test seats.
> 
> If the ride is going to have us merely with screens around our faces, there would be no need for such a large ride building or such hype for that matter.


You're right I didn't get to ride the ride.  I was talking about the test seats by the front gate, and was only describing what I saw.



lildamo said:


> Nor life-size audio animatronics.


Who said anything about life-size audio animatronics?  Where'd you hear that from?


----------



## lildamo

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Who said anything about life-size audio animatronics?  Where'd you hear that from?



They've been rumoured for quite some time for inside the ride itself, I guess only time will tell what they are and if they're even there!!


----------



## damo

Mouse Skywalker said:


> You're right I didn't get to ride the ride.  I was talking about the test seats by the front gate, and was only describing what I saw.



I read other reports about a light above the seats turning green if you fit in the seats properly.  Did you experience that too?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

damo said:


> I read other reports about a light above the seats turning green if you fit in the seats properly.  Did you experience that too?


I didn't try to sit in the seat, but yes there was a light.  Not above the seat, but right down where you sit there was a small light.  It started out red, and it turned green if you fit properly.


----------



## Planogirl

So will the new ride be like Spiderman with more motion?  I somehow overlooked the "box over the head" part of the blog.  Where was that?

I love the queues already!


----------



## SmallWorld71

Dave,
Thanks for the fabulous blog! 3 more months and I get to see it for myself! WooHoo!


----------



## tttessa

If it's going to be REALLY busy - will they have toilets in the line!!!!  Or us ladies of that certain age - with "morning bladder" won't be riding til gone lunchtime!!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Graciesmom77 said:


> I am a little freaked and kinda aggravated! I was really dying to do the wand experience and now that looks near impossible. Why, if people are willing to wait 7 hours in line for a ride, can't they have a line for people wanting to do that for the wands. Its really disappointing!



I can't seem to find what this post is referring too.  Are they not doing the wand experience anymore?


----------



## damo

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I can't seem to find what this post is referring too.  Are they not doing the wand experience anymore?



Yes they are.  The way it sounds like it will work is that a group of 25 people or so will go into Olivanders and only a few people will get to have the experience of the wand choosing them and the rest will watch.


----------



## ADP

Tomorrow is May 28th, and to be honest, I can't believe they haven't let people in for a soft opening or some kind of public viewing.  I know there was the travel agent pow wow, but I would have thought a public opening would have happened by now.  

I hope this weekends Harry Potter package guests don't get too disappointed if everything is not working properly.  If I bought a Harry Potter package and some of the main line attractions were not working right I'd be disappointed; especially knowing Universal did not open up the area to the public prior to my visit.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

damo said:


> Yes they are.  The way it sounds like it will work is that a group of 25 people or so will go into Olivanders and only a few people will get to have the experience of the wand choosing them and the rest will watch.


thanks for the info


----------



## floridianer

There is a BIG, HUGE, GIGANTIC Rumour spreading in IOA right now...

Like Matpez wrote on OU Forum, someone writes directly from the (still closed) entrance of WWOHP...

@getreadytoride 
Fellow Potterwatchers! There's a HUGE rumor. GIGANTIC. http://*******.com/38ovupv #potterwatch 
Link says: 
FJ previews tonight from 9p-midnight. Soft opening very likely tomorrow and the park is supposed to be open at 7am tomorrow for everyone. So says our spy.


----------



## Metro West

floridianer said:


> *FJ previews tonight from 9p-midnight.* Soft opening very likely tomorrow and the park is supposed to be open at 7am tomorrow for everyone. So says our spy.


 This must be for employees only...the park closes at 7pm tonight, 8pm tomorrow night and 9pm this weekend.


----------



## floridianer

OH, yes... Right!!

It is for TM only this night and then, from 7am tomorrow for everyone...



Let´s hope this is TRUE!!!


----------



## Metro West

floridianer said:


> OH, yes... Right!!
> 
> It is for TM only this night and then, from 7am tomorrow for everyone...


 7 am seems too early to me. The park opens at 9am for everyone and 8am for those who have these hotel packages.


----------



## damo

Sounds like TM previews of the FJ are all day today.

DM, can you confirm or deny?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

damo said:


> Sounds like TM previews of the FJ are all day today.
> 
> DM, can you confirm or deny?



I have not heard anything in either direction, unfortunately.


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> I have not heard anything in either direction, unfortunately.



Wow!!!  I didn't expect such a quick reply.  Please keep us posted and have fun if it is true!


----------



## Claire-Bear

A couple of people over at OU have quoted a couple of TMs that FJ is open for TM previews this afternoon. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

damo said:


> Wow!!!  I didn't expect such a quick reply.  Please keep us posted and have fun if it is true!



I just got confirmation; it is happening. But I won't be able to go due to the timing of it.


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> I just got confirmation; it is happening. But I won't be able to go due to the timing of it.



Yay for the previews but boo for you not going.  How can we live vicariously through you when you can't go?   Hope you get a chance to ride soon.


----------



## FINFAN

Oh Boy!!!!!! Oh Boy!!!!! Oh Boy!!!!!!!Oh Boy!!!!!! OH BOY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HufflepuffMudblood

That rocks! I was wondering if we'd be able to go. 
I have 355.06 (yes, I've been counting pennies) saved up so I should be able to buy at least a robe and a wand 

I can't wait!

P.S., if we're allowed, I'll take lots of video and pictures and tell you guys all about it!!!


P.P.S. I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!
  


P.P.P.S.(?) I hope it's not too


----------



## Dax

Ya know, as much as all the info is coming around, and I am getting excited about GO...I probably wont actually ride FJ till sometime in the fall...crowds in the summer are gonna be a BEAST, and plus, its too hot...I prefer to hibernate in the AC..I will have to live through everyone else..LOL..

I do plan on going to GO though on the 18...just to see whats happening, and maybe get some walk on rides on Hulk and Spidey...I am sure they will have no one..LOL


----------



## Sabbie

FJ keeps 101. Originally supposed to be until 6pm, cut to 4pm close time. A lot of TM's in line - it may go back online at 3pm.


----------



## jopaly

Sabbie said:


> FJ keeps 101. Originally supposed to be until 6pm, cut to 4pm close time. A lot of TM's in line - it may go back online at 3pm.



OK....is this some sort of code....can u please explain?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

I learned 101 is a code for "breaking down"


----------



## jopaly

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I learned 101 is a code for "breaking down"



Thanks Dave, your quick reply is appreciated. We are in Orlando for 3 weeks from this weekend, returning home on 6/18. Can you believe it??

We are staying at RPR for 1 night, but booked after the deadline. However I have an email saying we will get into the world, I will post to advise whether  we have got in or not....Thanks again


----------



## Sabbie

Yeah, 101 is down.. going back online means the ride is operating again. Sorry, I use to work a lot of attractions. It's hard to break away from.


----------



## melly

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I learned 101 is a code for "breaking down"




Not suprising really. They couldnt get a simple rollercoaster done in time and working so theres not much chance of this being any different. My prediction is a month or two before this is ironed out.


----------



## jopaly

Sabbie said:


> Yeah, 101 is down.. going back online means the ride is operating again. Sorry, I use to work a lot of attractions. It's hard to break away from.



No worries, here's hopin' no more 101's then.....we all want to ride this new beast!?!  U can tell I can't speak the lingo


----------



## jessrose18

can't wait to hear about the ride from the preview folks!


----------



## KerriK85

Dax said:


> EXCELLENT walkthrough...TY TY
> 
> As for the ride, it sounds like the one in EPCOT, Sum of all Thrills...some may get a bit claustraphobic



that is what im afraid of! i cant wait to get in the area the first week of june, but if there is a screen in front of me i know i cant ride, ill be terrified


----------



## xxxxvickyxxxx

Right posting from Orlando now so far hp all closed. does this mean or at least look like people not staying on site or don't have packages booked be allowed in tomorrow? We were planning on getting there for 9 just invade but won't bother so early if there's no chance. Anyone know!?!


----------



## damo

xxxxvickyxxxx said:


> Right posting from Orlando now so far hp all closed. does this mean or at least look like people not staying on site or don't have packages booked be allowed in tomorrow? We were planning on getting there for 9 just invade but won't bother so early if there's no chance. Anyone know!?!




The only people guaranteed are package holders/onsite.  No one knows if there is a chance for GP.  However, GP wouldn't be let in early anyways, so no points getting there early.


----------



## mum4jenn

Just curious, but does anyone have a list of wands (that are unique to WWOHP) that will be sold there? My DD (hufflepuffmudblood) would like to know in case she isn't picked to have the wand choose her. 
We already know about the two that the smile ambassadors have bought, so we know sort of what to expect.




My DD is very pumped with only 8 days left and says she needs a DeLorean/Time machine so that she can go into the future. Funny thing is, she said maybe not because then there would be two of her and only one could go then.  (she is a BTTF nerd)


----------



## inkkognito

Considering how often Spidey was 101 in its early days it wouldn't surprise me if FJ follows the same pattern for a while. I can see it now: "Harry Potter and the Curse of the Rip Ride Rockit."


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of glugo, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				glugo said:
			
		

> Hi There!!!
> 
> Long time follower, first time poster. I just saw this image on a friends facebook page! They posted it about an hour ago! Can somebody let me know what the sign is for?


 




			
				Tbad556 said:
			
		

> Welcome to the site and thanks for the picture! To answer your question, there is a private event going on tonight at Islands of Adventure for Coca-Cola and Burger King.


----------



## Claire-Bear

Only for those who want to know all the details of the ride **spoilers**
http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog...-harry-potter-and-the-forbidden-journey-ride/


----------



## xxxxvickyxxxx

damo said:


> The only people guaranteed are package holders/onsite.  No one knows if there is a chance for GP.  However, GP wouldn't be let in early anyways, so no points getting there early.



I ment early as in 9 just to be there for opening, guess will just have to get there and see unless there's any more news later.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

> Alright a couple of pictures from today. I am not going to go into detail because well nothing opened and the crap that did happen was updated throughout the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely the guy in the blue polo is the same guy you see in all the FJ videos on universals website. He is the one who directs all the video shoots for the ride I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^I did not recognize this guy in the purple but he was all over the place today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^This is the only thing left from the Dueling Dragons signage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Sorry this came out blurry but I wanted to share it because it was different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it, hopefully this will hold a few people over for a couple more days. I plan on being there Friday afternoon if pass holders can get in.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Willow, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Willow said:
			
		

> *Queueline pictures!!*
> 
> Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Inside The Magic


----------



## tpettie

I can't find it....  I have been looking for an hour now....  

I saw in a link on one of the many sites I have been reading a video of someone riding on the demo of a robot arm...  looked very cool but I can't find it now.  

Can anyone help me find this???


----------



## damo

tpettie said:


> I can't find it....  I have been looking for an hour now....
> 
> I saw in a link on one of the many sites I have been reading a video of someone riding on the demo of a robot arm...  looked very cool but I can't find it now.
> 
> Can anyone help me find this???




There are many on youtube if you search kuka arm.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjSN4fWemxE


----------



## sportzboy698

Claire-Bear said:


> Only for those who want to know all the details of the ride **spoilers**
> http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog...-harry-potter-and-the-forbidden-journey-ride/



This is awesome!!!!!! I had to read it even though it spoiled some stuff....its not extremely descriptive but gets me excited enough!!!!


----------



## damo

sportzboy698 said:


> This is awesome!!!!!! I had to read it even though it spoiled some stuff....its not extremely descriptive but gets me excited enough!!!!



It isn't true.  It is a fabricated report.


----------



## yeslek

Does anyone know if time-turner necklaces will be for sale? I'd really love one (although I'm sure they'd be a bit pricey).


----------



## lildamo

yeslek said:


> Does anyone know if time-turner necklaces will be for sale? I'd really love one (although I'm sure they'd be a bit pricey).



I've seen them on sale on the WB merch site so I wouldn't be surprised if they were in the park too!

http://www.wbshop.com/Harry-Potter-...ner-by-Noble/HPNBSSTIME,default,pd.html?cgid= (sterling silver)

and there's a cheaper one too.


----------



## KerriK85

damo said:


> It isn't true.  It is a fabricated report.



it may be true, i believe it is and they realized how much trouble they are in cuz a few universal team members got to ride, so the fired list can be real short...especially if he/she was seen riding


----------



## damo

KerriK85 said:


> it may be true, i believe it is and they realized how much trouble they are in cuz a few universal team members got to ride, so the fired list can be real short...especially if he/she was seen riding



There is nothing about the Chamber of Secrets in the report at all.  We've already seen parts of it so it is definitely in the ride  There is nothing about Salazar Slytherin who is supposed to be in there as well.  There is also supposed to be some major dementor effect which also isn't reported.  Also we have seen a model of the whomping willow in Celebrity Apprentice and it was not discussed either.  Anyone could have written this report it is so vague.  There isn't even a mention of how the robotic arm actually works...or anything about the movement at all.


----------



## lildamo

damo said:


> There is nothing about the Chamber of Secrets in the report at all.  We've already seen parts of it so it is definitely in the ride.



Universal themselves also confirmed a Whomping Willow encounter which wasn't mentioned either.


----------



## yaytezIOA

Full report on the ride from someone who's ridden, plus much more speculation can be heard here.
If you are on Twitter, you can follow #potterwatch and get all kinds of info almost by the minute.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Sabbie said:


> FJ keeps 101. Originally supposed to be until 6pm, cut to 4pm close time. A lot of TM's in line - it may go back online at 3pm.





Mouse Skywalker said:


> I learned 101 is a code for "breaking down"





Sabbie said:


> Yeah, 101 is down.. going back online means the ride is operating again. Sorry, I use to work a lot of attractions. It's hard to break away from.





inkkognito said:


> Considering how often Spidey was 101 in its early days it wouldn't surprise me if FJ follows the same pattern for a while. I can see it now: "Harry Potter and the Curse of the Rip Ride Rockit."


Ahem. "101" is a *DISNEY *term. Not a Universal term. I am not permitted to tell you the proper Universal term, but I can tell you that "101" is something you will only hear if it happens to be 1:01pm.

If you were to talk to a Universal TM and mention/ask about something being "101" they will have no idea what you're talking about. 

This post is for clarification purposes. Thank you and enjoy some butterbeer!


----------



## Sabbie

I'm sorry, I suck


----------



## mjohnson96

the Dark Marauder said:


> Ahem. "101" is a *DISNEY *term. Not a Universal term. I am not permitted to tell you the proper Universal term, but I can tell you that "101" is something you will only hear if it happens to be 1:01pm.
> 
> If you were to talk to a Universal TM and mention/ask about something being "101" they will have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> This post is for clarification purposes. Thank you and enjoy some butterbeer!





Since I only worked in the banquets/resturants at WDW years ago I couldn't tell you what codes are what.  101 would be some type of strong liquor drink to me   maybe someone spiked the butterbeer 

It is just funny how the rumors will spread after today


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Sabbie said:


> I'm sorry, I suck


No, you just used the wrong term. Buy me a butterbeer and I'll let it slide.


----------



## Sabbie

the Dark Marauder said:


> No, you just used the wrong term. Buy me a butterbeer and I'll let it slide.



Let me beyond the gates and I will.

No seriously, LET ME IN.


----------



## KerriK85

yaytezIOA said:


> Full report on the ride from someone who's ridden, plus much more speculation can be heard here.
> If you are on Twitter, you can follow #potterwatch and get all kinds of info almost by the minute.



this was very interesting to hear, but honestly, i dunno if i can trust some of that info, some seems like kids wanting to get famous (like the fake report).  shame on the one guy that says 300 of them are gonna make a scene in the morning so they can force their way into the area.  "i live 5 min from universal i have no use for a harry potter vacation package"...that was extremely rude of him! im glad potterwatch told him thats wrong and they disagree


----------



## Claire-Bear

It's such a shame to see people fabricating reports *sigh* so sad..

Fingers crossed for all package holders today!!!


----------



## Twinkbelle

I realise its only around 7am there, but I'm really excitied to here the reports of anyone who makes it into WWoHP and if you have photos all the better I'll be there in 3 weeks can't wait


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Twinkbelle said:


> I realise its only around 7am there, but I'm really excitied to here the reports of anyone who makes it into WWoHP and if you have photos all the better I'll be there in 3 weeks can't wait



I'm right there with you .  Can't wait to hear the reports today.


----------



## johamna

Two non-package holder adventurers on their way right now. We will keep you posted!


----------



## Claire-Bear

One guy tweeted that he was queueing for Hippogriff and then that FJ is now open. Hope it's true!!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

DIS founder Pete Werner has a Harry Potter hotel package, and is in the Wizarding World right now.  You can follow his tweets here.  He just reported on FB that WWoHP will only be open until 10:00am today.

http://twitter.com/TheDIS


----------



## Claire-Bear

I wonder if they've taken down the DD walls? And if they are only going to let package holders in up until 10? hmm


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

The DIS Team has ridden FJ.  

One report on Facebook:
"I got to ride forbidden journey!!!"

And a second:
"Just rode HP's forbidden journey. It's like an intense Simpson's ride. Not really ground breaking"


----------



## Claire-Bear

From ghostrider445:

"Forbidden journey is awesome!"

"10am rumor is true, we were told when entering that the area will close at 10"

Also confirmation from other tweets that they're not letting in general public


----------



## Everton

Exciting day... 

I just want to know if Forbidden Journey goes upside down?? and is it going to be too bad for people who get motion sickness?


----------



## Claire-Bear

More photos - these from Insidethemagic:


----------



## JesB

Everton said:


> Exciting day...
> 
> I just want to know if Forbidden Journey goes upside down?? and is it going to be too bad for people who get motion sickness?



Me to! DS and I don't do so well with upside down.


----------



## Everton

JesB said:


> Me to! DS and I don't do so well with upside down.



I'd be tempted to risk it because I don't want to miss this ride but I'd be terrified lol


----------



## damo

I'll be taking my dramamine (motion sickness meds) because I don't see any way that this won't induce motion sickness.  We know there are big screens, so there will be some type of projections in some parts of the ride.  And we know there are kuka arms, so lots of movement.  Put those two together and those prone will definitely feel it.


----------



## Everton

damo said:


> I'll be taking my dramamine (motion sickness meds) because I don't see any way that this won't induce motion sickness.  We know there are big screens, so there will be some type of projections in some parts of the ride.  And we know there are kuka arms, so lots of movement.  Put those two together and those prone will definitely feel it.



Yikes!! I'll be taking some motion sickness tablets too. Spiderman made me feel a bit sick towards the end


----------



## Claire-Bear

From @attractions: Just heard a British voice announce the Forbidden Journey ride has closed, please exit.

Looks like they're sticking closely to the 10am


----------



## ADP

damo said:


> I'll be taking my dramamine (motion sickness meds) because I don't see any way that this won't induce motion sickness.  We know there are big screens, so there will be some type of projections in some parts of the ride.  And we know there are kuka arms, so lots of movement.  Put those two together and those prone will definitely feel it.



Sounds like it Damo.  That probably won't bode well for me, but I'm definately giving it a try just to see it.  Curious to hear more about the queue, and the other features inside Hogsmeade from Pete and crew.  Pete did mention on FB that HP would only be open until 10:00AM which kind of stinks for package holders.


----------



## nodoubtrock

any more news?


----------



## Claire-Bear

From TheDIS "First impressions of WWoHP- not sure it lives up to hype "

Do you think that's because they were only allowed in briefly and had to be speedy? I hope so

From insidethemagic "Forbidden Journey is down. Didn't get to ride. Told whole area closes soon with no day guests coming in today."


----------



## atricks

Claire-Bear said:


> From TheDIS "First impressions of WWoHP- not sure it lives up to hype "
> 
> Do you think that's because they were only allowed in briefly and had to be speedy? I hope so
> 
> From insidethemagic "Forbidden Journey is down. Didn't get to ride. Told whole area closes soon with no day guests coming in today."



My guess that the ride really isn't ready and it's being rushed into part operation and they need the time to really work on it.  They are locked into the package people.  Good for the package people, I guess, but bad in the way it's not really ready for them and you aren't going to have the time to really experience it.  I'm kinda glad we didn't get one of those packages.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

ADP said:


> Sounds like it Damo.  That probably won't bode well for me, but I'm definately giving it a try just to see it.  Curious to hear more about the queue, and the other features inside Hogsmeade from Pete and crew.  Pete did mention on FB that HP would only be open until 10:00AM which kind of stinks for package holders.


Did you see my write-up on the queue and Hogsmeade Aaron?  I tried to give as much detail as I was able to experience.

http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/05/26/tour-universals-wizarding-world-with-their-creative-team/


----------



## damo

Claire-Bear said:


> From TheDIS "First impressions of WWoHP- not sure it lives up to hype "
> 
> Do you think that's because they were only allowed in briefly and had to be speedy? I hope so
> 
> From insidethemagic "Forbidden Journey is down. Didn't get to ride. Told whole area closes soon with no day guests coming in today."



It will be interesting to hear from non-Disney Potterheads.


----------



## Metro West

atricks said:


> My guess that the ride really isn't ready and it's being rushed into part operation and they need the time to really work on it.  They are locked into the package people.  Good for the package people, I guess, but bad in the way it's not really ready for them and you aren't going to have the time to really experience it.  I'm kinda glad we didn't get one of those packages.


 I just hope Universal knows what they're going on this "preview" for the package people. They only get two hours to see everything...that's pretty poor if you ask me. It doesn't sound like FJ is ready and I hope this doesn't come back to bite them. Since they haven't been letting anyone in to ride, no one knows how the ride will perform with LOTS of people on it. I hope everything works out but I have a feeling this is going to turn into a fiasco.


----------



## lildamo

For those asking if the ride goes upside down, Attractions posted on Twitter "Just talked to some who ride Forbidden Journey, doesn't go upside down, your legs hang, sound is built in seat" -- not to say you won't be thrown around, but no inversions.


----------



## Claire-Bear

From insidethemagic - looks like they're still in WWOHP?





And another from insidethemagic - not sure if these were photos he took before exiting or if he's still in there?




"Olivanders experience is wondefully entertaining!"


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Looking forward to hearing good things, but it doesn't seem like they're having a wonderful first preview day.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

This was posted by Universal Orlando on their facebook page.

"Hi, Facebookers. As planned, we are accommodating package holders and on-site hotel guests with a Wizarding World of Harry Potter experience as of today, May 28. This is a controlled experience for these guests only. We look forward to welcoming guests for our grand opening on June 18."


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Sounds like this ride is going to be breaking down and it will be a real fiasco. They should've previewed this WAY earlier.

Still, I'm happy to hear it doesn't go upside-down. Now I can ride with no worries!


----------



## Everton

lildamo said:


> For those asking if the ride goes upside down, Attractions posted on Twitter "Just talked to some who ride Forbidden Journey, doesn't go upside down, your legs hang, sound is built in seat" -- not to say you won't be thrown around, but no inversions.



Thanks  thats good news for us sickies lol .. well it's slightly better than being thrown around and going upside down, just being thrown around to contend with now


----------



## damo

Mouse Skywalker said:


> This was posted by Universal Orlando on their facebook page.
> 
> "Hi, Facebookers. As planned, we are accommodating package holders and on-site hotel guests with a Wizarding World of Harry Potter experience as of today, May 28. This is a controlled experience for these guests only. We look forward to welcoming guests for our grand opening on June 18."



Sounds like they are still working hard to get things ready.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Sounds like this ride is going to be breaking down and it will be a real fiasco. They should've previewed this WAY earlier.
> 
> Still, I'm happy to hear it doesn't go upside-down. Now I can ride with no worries!


ALL new rides will have frequent bouts of technical difficulties, especially during preview time and during its first year of full operation.


----------



## FINFAN

anyone wish that we could get in to the rest of the land and let FJ just be on the time limit? My kids LOVE DD...so is that limited? NO night rides on it?I sure hope I am just uber confused on what is where as far as access goes...but to lose DD, well, it hurts..tell me my coffee has not kicked in yet and I am wrong....


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

the Dark Marauder said:


> ALL new rides will have frequent bouts of technical difficulties, especially during preview time and during its first year of full operation.



I know that, what I'm saying is that they should've previewed this earlier so they could start working on problems early and see how the ride worked under A LOT of pressure.


----------



## damo

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I know that, what I'm saying is that they should've previewed this earlier so they could start working on problems early and see how the ride worked under A LOT of pressure.



The ride has to be working first.  Perhaps it was not ready to be previewed earlier.


----------



## Metro West

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Sounds like this ride is going to be breaking down and it will be a real fiasco. They should've previewed this WAY earlier.


 Yup...and two hours a day isn't going to help much.


----------



## damo

FINFAN said:


> anyone wish that we could get in to the rest of the land and let FJ just be on the time limit? My kids LOVE DD...so is that limited? NO night rides on it?I sure hope I am just uber confused on what is where as far as access goes...but to lose DD, well, it hurts..tell me my coffee has not kicked in yet and I am wrong....



DD will continue to run if the WW is not open.  However, they have to set up the access to it first.  There are temp walls on wheels that have to be put into place after WW is shut down because they go right through the center of the land.


----------



## gollal

I just found out that for those of us who purchased the package prior to 6/18 who were promised entrance starting today that yes, we can get in but only for two hours per day.  I have no idea how that will work but I guess we will find out.  So if you're in line & you hit the two hour mark, I wonder how that works.  Argg.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

gollal said:


> I just found out that for those of us who purchased the package prior to 6/18 who were promised entrance starting today that yes, we can get in but only for two hours per day.  I have no idea how that will work but I guess we will find out.  So if you're in line & you hit the two hour mark, I wonder how that works.  Argg.



I don't really understand... if you bought the package, were you TOLD the hours WWoHP would be open? My sleepy-late hubby would be VERY unhappy.


----------



## Planogirl

I bet that they don't order people to leave the line but try to get everyone through.  It's a shame that this thing is having mechanical problems though.  This reminds me of when Universal first opened in Orlando and it seemed like so much was broken in those days.


----------



## aykna

How will people have time to have breakfast at the Three Broomsticks and ride the rides?


----------



## Claire-Bear

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I don't really understand... if you bought the package, were you TOLD the hours WWoHP would be open? My sleepy-late hubby would be VERY unhappy.



No has only really come to light today. As per the package you get the one-hour early-viewing of WWOHP, so they've just added that to another hour of package-only viewing.


----------



## Metro West

aykna said:


> How will people have time to have breakfast at the Three Broomsticks and ride the rides?


 Simple...you won't.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Another facebook post from a member of the DIS team.



> Here is what they are not saying, the WWOHP is only open from 8am - 10 am. If you do not have early admission, you will NOT get in. If you have motion sickness this ride is not for you. Do not eat too soon prior to riding.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Claire-Bear said:


> No has only really come to light today. As per the package you get the one-hour early-viewing of WWOHP, so they've just added that to another hour of package-only viewing.



I don't think that was advertised!


----------



## nodoubtrock

I dont think you would want to ride the rides after having breakfast at the 3 broomsticks..I know I couldn't ride Dueling Dragons or FJ on a full stomach..Probably just the kids coaster ride..I wonder if they got to see the performers at all..I know there is supposed to be a frog choir and a couple other ones.


----------



## Claire-Bear

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I don't think that was advertised!



You don't think what was advertised? The hour early entry? It was a perk of your package 

Separately:
From insidethemagic:

"Wizarding World of Harry Potter preview has ended today. Plenty of video and photos on the way today! Amazing"

Looking forward to seeing their report later today!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I don't think it was advertised that you only had two hours in WWoHP.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Package holders and on-site hotel guests were told they would be getting access to the area during a "preview." 

A "preview" means a 2-hour window early in the morning. Makes sense to me.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Package holders and on-site hotel guests were told they would be getting access to the area during a "preview."
> 
> A "preview" means a 2-hour window early in the morning. Makes sense to me.



Not sure what your definition of preview is. To ME, as a consumer, it would mean I got to go into an area that was not ready for the general public yet. Unrestricted.


----------



## Planogirl

They're still way better off than the others in the park who go to see nothing.  I'm personally jealous of that two hours.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I got a restricted 3hr preview. No FJ ride, no photos permitted. Everything else was available to explore...


----------



## Claire-Bear

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I don't think it was advertised that you only had two hours in WWoHP.



No it wasn't. Not sure how much you're aware of, perhaps you should call Universal. Grand Opening is not until 18th June and so because of that Universal aren't completely ready for the area to be fully open all the time, to be honest I don't think they want the area open at all at the moment. However, since there are package holders who paid specifically for WWOHP (and bought the package before the grand opening date was put as June), they are allowing them to experience the area alone without other guests temporarily each day.


----------



## FINFAN

I am not a package holder, room only, and I have SQUAT in writing, however, the words management used on the phone to me were "limited access" and "full HP experience" as allowed...giving the out for the ride being down etc. HOWEVER.....the cheery, exciting way in which I was told, well, IMHO, sort of led me to think we would have more than 2 hours ...what's next? The package holders I guess should have priority over the room onlies, do we get divied up? I need to let this go, seriously, I am just not staying in control. We love USO, so need to just focus on that...but do not "imply" one thing ( FULL experience, 2 hours is not going to allow that)and then do another. Honestly, I would not want ot be an employee over there right now....just a very unpleasant situation, which I believe, is the exact opposite of what everyone would hope for.


----------



## bubba's mom

Claire-Bear said:


> From insidethemagic - looks like they're still in WWOHP?



in the back, by the entrance...i assume those are the test seats for FJ?

by the post of 'motion sickness' and 'don't eat before you ride', this sounds exactly like my family's kinda ride!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> in the back, by the entrance...i assume those are the test seats for FJ?
> 
> by the post of 'motion sickness' and 'don't eat before you ride', this sounds exactly like my family's kinda ride!


Yes, those are the test seats.

And I know a few things about the queue that I'll refrain from saying. Good things, though.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

No, a "preview" would not imply you have the area to yourself the entire day. That's an assumption. While, we didn't know how the preview for guests would work, a lot of us figured we would get time windows and its for each day of your stay. 

I personally thought it would be more than 2 hours but I'll be at the gates by 7:45am to experience it.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

nerdboyrockstar said:


> No, a "preview" would not imply you have the area to yourself the entire day. That's an assumption. While, we didn't know how the preview for guests would work, a lot of us figured we would get time windows and its for each day of your stay.
> 
> I personally thought it would be more than 2 hours but I'll be at the gates by 7:45am to experience it.



This is a HUGE Universal FAIL. I hope they change it quickly.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

roomthreeseventeen said:


> This is a HUGE Universal FAIL. I hope they change it quickly.



It's a preview!


----------



## Planogirl

roomthreeseventeen said:


> This is a HUGE Universal FAIL. I hope they change it quickly.


I don't see how it's a huge fail.  Maybe they could have been more upfront about time but I don't recall ever seeing a preview that lasted all day.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Just want to make sure everyone sees the report from Webmaster Pete.

http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/05/28/first-look-at-wizarding-world-of-harry-potter/


----------



## johamna

Figured I'd chime in as we sit for lunch.  

As non-package holders we were blocked off by 6 or so employees when we got in the park at nine. Now trust me, I know we weren't guaranteed anything but the overall experience of how it was handled left a sour taste in my mouth. 

There were around 50 of us standing around waiting for an answer that never came. Staffers were rude and did not sympathize with any of us, but instead treated us as trespassers.  

Additionally, they didn't even know who had what privelages and what the timeline was. Most questions were met with "june 18th", regardless of how sincere or what you asked.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

johamna said:


> Figured I'd chime in as we sit for lunch.
> 
> As non-package holders we were blocked off by 6 or so employees when we got in the park at nine. Now trust me, I know we weren't guaranteed anything but the overall experience of how it was handled left a sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> There were around 50 of us standing around waiting for an answer that never came. Staffers were rude and did not sympathize with any of us, but instead treated us as trespassers.
> 
> Additionally, they didn't even know who had what privelages and what the timeline was. Most questions were met with "june 18th", regardless of how sincere or what you asked.



Were you on-site hotel guests?


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> Yes, those are the test seats.
> 
> And I know a few things about the queue that I'll refrain from saying. Good things, though.



 that's okay.  I'm not a huge HP fan...so I probably wouldn't know what you're talking about anyway (only seen each movie once).  That is one reason we are bringing our niece...who, is a Potterhead.  She can explain to me what I'm lookin at!


----------



## mysteriouspnai

I've been following this thread closely for the past several days, and I decided to join 

I just called US about this and they said that the Wizarding World starts reaching capacity around 10, not that they close it at 10. It's really strange how much conflicting information we're getting over this whole fiasco :/


----------



## Lucky4me

johamna said:


> Figured I'd chime in as we sit for lunch.
> 
> As non-package holders we were blocked off by 6 or so employees when we got in the park at nine. Now trust me, I know we weren't guaranteed anything but the overall experience of how it was handled left a sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> There were around 50 of us standing around waiting for an answer that never came. Staffers were rude and did not sympathize with any of us, but instead treated us as trespassers.
> 
> Additionally, they didn't even know who had what privelages and what the timeline was. Most questions were met with "june 18th", regardless of how sincere or what you asked.



Didn't the package holders (or those allowed in) have a golden ticket or some such piece of paper allowing them access? 
I would think if that's what UO has been saying all along they would do, there shouldn't be any sour grapes when they followed through with it.

If I was a package holder though, I'd be ticked.
"Full experience" to me means- riding the ride.


----------



## FINFAN

mysteriouspnai said:


> I've been following this thread closely for the past several days, and I decided to join
> 
> I just called US about this and they said that the Wizarding World starts reaching capacity around 10, not that they close it at 10. It's really strange how much conflicting information we're getting over this whole fiasco :/



lol....not laughing at you, but the incredibly typical PR answer. Capacity at 10 am, PRIOR to the GO? Me thinks WWOHP is in for a WWOH !(Wizarding World of Hurt)


----------



## mysteriouspnai

I totally knew it a was a PR response. It's really aggravating, but on online forums I like to keep my composure so I don't end up punching my computer xD. I would really love to scream my head off about this whole thing, but it's not going to do much good since my parents already booked the vacation package. We're leaving June 13th and getting back June 18th. I'm actually pretty excited about skipping out on the Grand Opening because I know it's just going to be H E double hockey sticks that day. But being at the airport isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## lildamo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> This is a HUGE Universal FAIL. I hope they change it quickly.



Everybody has to remember that this is only day 1, and things will likely change from day to day as the ride gets more stable.  Right now, that 8-10 period is the "exclusive" window, and I wouldn't be surprised if eventually the area opened up around 10 to more people ... *when it's ready to do so*.  It's only 1:00 on Day 1!


----------



## FINFAN

lildamo said:


> Everybody has to remember that this is only day 1, and things will likely change from day to day as the ride gets more stable.  Right now, that 8-10 period is the "exclusive" window, and I wouldn't be surprised if eventually the area opened up around 10 to more people ... *when it's ready to do so*.  It's only 1:00 on Day 1!



We ARE an impatient bunch, aren't we? Just that a lot of us are not local, so some serious $$$ involved, that tends to up the anxiety level just a tad.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

FINFAN said:


> We ARE an impatient bunch, aren't we? Just that a lot of us are not local, so some serious $$$ involved, that tends to up the anxiety level just a tad.



Yeah, agreed. People purchased packages, flew down to Orlando, and then are given two hours per day? I guess today's visitors were lucky it wasn't too crowded, but I wonder how many people who purchased packages showed up after 10am.


----------



## damo

Here is a picture of the test seats. 





Lots of really good pictures here:  http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/g1101-wizarding-world-of-harry-potter.html


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> I just hope Universal knows what they're going on this "preview" for the package people. They only get two hours to see everything...that's pretty poor if you ask me. It doesn't sound like FJ is ready and I hope this doesn't come back to bite them. Since they haven't been letting anyone in to ride, no one knows how the ride will perform with LOTS of people on it. I hope everything works out but I have a feeling this is going to turn into a fiasco.


Couldn't have said it better  

IMHO, this whole thing was handled poorly from the start and we're just glad we didn't plan our vacation around the "preview" and grand opening ... We're content to wait until our October vacation to check things out.


----------



## FINFAN

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Yeah, agreed. People purchased packages, flew down to Orlando, and then are given two hours per day? I guess today's visitors were lucky it wasn't too crowded, but I wonder how many people who purchased packages showed up after 10am.



Exactle, and MANY of those poeple called to see about altering their packages and were told they would still have the experience...seriously, DO NOT advertise during the SUPERBOWL and then offer 2 hours to those people...ouch. I am still trying to go glass half full, there is much more than WWOHP that we like, but gotta admit, it is center stage right now.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I actually don't have THAT much of a problem with the two hour window, My issue is with the false advertising. I'd be really mad.


----------



## Poly-Anna

What everyone needs to remember is that this is a "PREVIEW" not unrestricted all day access to the park.  As on site room only hotel guests we were allowed access to the park from 8 - 10 a.m. today and to my knowledge every day from 8-10 a.m. this weekend.  There are only 3 rides.  We had time to do the Dragon and Hippogriff roller coasters before they opened the Harry Potter ride.  We did the HP ride which was an awesome ride - sort of a combo of Soarin and Spiderman.  We also had time to get several souvenirs (including wands) and really had time to do all that we wanted to do.

Remember  - it is a PREVIEW.  We are fortunate that Universal even allowed us in prior to their grand opening so no one is complaining here.  In fact quite happy with the whole experience.


----------



## lugnut33

Poly-Anna said:


> What everyone needs to remember is that this is a "PREVIEW" not unrestricted all day access to the park.  As on site room only hotel guests we were allowed access to the park from 8 - 10 a.m. today and to my knowledge every day from 8-10 a.m. this weekend.  There are only 3 rides.  We had time to do the Dragon and Hippogriff roller coasters before they opened the Harry Potter ride.  We did the HP ride which was an awesome ride - sort of a combo of Soarin and Spiderman.  We also had time to get several souvenirs (including wands) and really had time to do all that we wanted to do.
> 
> Remember  - it is a PREVIEW.  We are fortunate that Universal even allowed us in prior to their grand opening so no one is complaining here.  In fact quite happy with the whole experience.




So 2 hours is plenty of time to experience Harry Potter land?


----------



## sportzboy698

lugnut33 said:


> So 2 hours is plenty of time to experience Harry Potter land?



i am guessing as long as your not eating at three broomsticks


----------



## swwake

We aren't going until September and will be there for 2 days.  Being after the grand opening, but still expecting large crowds within the first 6 months or so, we are only expecting to be able to ride FJ once per day each day.  I figure that a couple of hours in the area of the park will be enough for us.

We may not be as die-hard fans as others, but to me it sounds like the 2 hours today would have been plenty for us.  I wouldn't have expected more during a preview.

Just my 2c.

I am excited to hear about ride details.  So far I haven't seen any.


----------



## Lucky4me

Poly-Anna said:


> What everyone needs to remember is that this is a "PREVIEW" not unrestricted all day access to the park.  As on site room only hotel guests we were allowed access to the park from 8 - 10 a.m. today and to my knowledge every day from 8-10 a.m. this weekend.  There are only 3 rides.  We had time to do the Dragon and Hippogriff roller coasters before they opened the Harry Potter ride.  We did the HP ride which was an awesome ride - sort of a combo of Soarin and Spiderman.  We also had time to get several souvenirs (including wands) and really had time to do all that we wanted to do.
> 
> Remember  - it is a PREVIEW.  We are fortunate that Universal even allowed us in prior to their grand opening so no one is complaining here.  In fact quite happy with the whole experience.



Yay!! 
Well then, you should be very satisfied with what you were promised if you got to tour through the area and ride all three rides including FJ.
I need to ask-was FJ a lot more rough than Spiderman? Were you upside down and spinning around a lot? Any dizziness or nausea when you were done?
Thanks!


----------



## glocon

I'm guessing 2 hours is long enough during the "preview" but it won't be when it is open to all after June 18 and the crowds are significantly larger.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

glocon said:


> I'm guessing 2 hours is long enough during the "preview" but it won't be when it is open to all after June 18 and the crowds are significantly larger.



I think we'll have a better idea tomorrow. Today, I bet a lot of people who bought the HP package showed up after 10am, expecting to walk into WWoHP. Tomorrow, nobody will be making that mistake.


----------



## damo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I think we'll have a better idea tomorrow. Today, I bet a lot of people who bought the HP package showed up after 10am, expecting to walk into WWoHP. Tomorrow, nobody will be making that mistake.



The people who bought the package would have been informed, in writing, that they would have an early preview.  In fact, some of the people here on the board posted just that.  They would also have been given that info when they checked into their hotel, as all packages included hotel accommodation.


Here is a good review with a few spoilers

http://www.orlandounited.com/forums...ld-of-Harry-Potter-Part-2&p=114365#post114365


----------



## Darkestsong

Just to clarify, it definately was not just  those who bought packages but on-site guests as well that got in, at least those who booked prior to the announcement - they do not clarify if it is all onsite or merely those who booked prior to the announcement in the segement of the quoted article below:

_Brigid Flood of Tampa and Melissa White of Orlando made hotel reservations at a Universal hotel with the hopes of getting in Friday. They were not disappointed because they received a letter of instructions upon check-in.

Inside Wizarding World, they purchased Hogwarts lanyards plus three rounds of frozen butterbeer in souvenir mugs. (Butterbeer tab: $28). "I can't wait to go back in," Flood said.

But the waiting game continued for fans without hotel packages. Cody Meacham of St. Petersburg has spent parts of four days this week at Islands of Adventure, hoping for a public peek.

"I've waited a lot and been very disappointed several times," he said. "I'm getting kind of used to it. I drove over this morning not excited at all because I figured nothing will happen."_


This is from the todays Orlando Sentinel.  Unfortunately I can not link yet but they had a few interviews, etc. with guuests who had been able to get in.


----------



## shl1108

Poly-Anna said:


> What everyone needs to remember is that this is a "PREVIEW" not unrestricted all day access to the park.  As on site room only hotel guests we were allowed access to the park from 8 - 10 a.m. today and to my knowledge every day from 8-10 a.m. this weekend.  There are only 3 rides.  We had time to do the Dragon and Hippogriff roller coasters before they opened the Harry Potter ride.  We did the HP ride which was an awesome ride - sort of a combo of Soarin and Spiderman.  We also had time to get several souvenirs (including wands) and really had time to do all that we wanted to do.
> 
> Remember  - it is a PREVIEW.  We are fortunate that Universal even allowed us in prior to their grand opening so no one is complaining here.  In fact quite happy with the whole experience.



For those people who have been in the 2 hour preview...just curious how busy/crowded it is in there? What were the wait times for Dueling Dragons and FJ? Since everyone in there has the FOTL access, there would be just one line I take it.  
? Thanks!


----------



## scottmel

subscribing...


----------



## Momw/aplan

Wow.  So only two hours?  
We have breakfast in the Three Broomsticks on our first morning at 9:30.  We only get thirty minutes to eat?  Are they going to kick us out at 10am sharp?  How does that work?  

We only get to visit the parks for two days during our vacation.  With the package we bought we thought we'd get to ride the rides at least once , experience Olivander's, browse around the shops for souvenirs, look at all the window displays, listen to Moaning Myrtle in the bathrooms, listen to the frog choir, watch the Beauxbatons and Durmstrang street shows, maybe go back to Three Broomsticks for lunch or dinner to experience those menu items, mail some postcards from the Owl Post, see Hogsmead and Hogwarts at night.  That's not all going to happen from 8-10am on two days.  

And if we want to go through the queue and try to ride FJ (if it's running) that's our whole two hours right there (and how are we supposed to work that in around breakfast on the day we have reservations?).  We can't go to WWoHP and not get to at least see the whole queue for FJ!  But who wants to put on blinders and make a mad dash through Hogsmead their first ever time seeing it for a chance at riding FJ (which may breakdown before we get on it anyway?  That is not the all immersive experience unlike any we've ever had (as they've been advertising).

Don't get me wrong, I'm really excited we'll get to see it at all, but no way is 2 hours what I thought I was purchasing for all that money.  We're driving 40 hours total not including stops to experience this thing (we couldn't afford the airfare in addition to the package).  This is very likely the only time we will get to visit WWoHP for a VERY long time if ever again, and we're only going to get a very rushed peek at it?  

Are we going to have to run from one thing to the next to try to work in as much as we can and then still miss stuff?  This is a once in a lifetime experience for us and I really wanted to be able to savor it.  To say I'm disappointed at what I'm hearing so far is an understatement.  I feel a bit sorry for the package-holders who were there today.  I hope they all get to go back tomorrow and have a longer preview.  And maybe another shot to see it at night?

I'm trying not to jump the gun and feel overwhelmed with disappointment before my vacation is even here, but seriously--two hours.  That's what we've paid all this money for?!  

I called and spoke with Universal every step of the way (as we booked the package, put down our deposit, made all of our payments) trying to make sure we knew exactly what we were paying for, and every time I was reassured that yes, we would get to experience everything we wanted to experience there--we would have full access.  How?  Do we need to buy a time-turner so we can go back and relive those two hours over an over in different ways?  Because I don't see how we're going to get to experience everything we want to experience in only two hours.  
I really do hope this changes after today.  Maybe this was just a first day thing?


----------



## BGparadise

I may be wrong but I think it only became a "preview" after Universal had a goof.  It only became a preview when they announced the Grand Opening of 6/18.  Since then the idea of a preview was introdeced as a way to manage everyone's expectations.  I know that if I had booked a package for arrival prior to 6/18 and was only allowed in for two hours I would be a bit disappointed.  It is definately a case of false advertising.


----------



## MadeToLove

Momw/aplan said:


> Wow.  So only two hours?
> We have breakfast in the Three Broomsticks on our first morning at 9:30.  We only get thirty minutes to eat?  Are they going to kick us out at 10am sharp?  How does that work?



Depends on when you are going.  I think this 2 hour only deal had to do with a few things.  One, FJ is having constant breakdowns and isn't ready to cycle with people for more than an hour or so at a time, so they limit the times available to ride to lower expectations of guests.  Two, this is Memorial Day weekend, where they expect to be overrun with locals by noon, so best to have WWoHP closed off before they get there to lower their expectations of being allowed in.  Three, lots of crazies on various boards (mostly AP holders and locals) who feel entitled for whatever reason, have been threatening to storm the gates and demand entry this weekend.  For security purposes, its better to have the gate closed before the mobs decend.

I suspect by Tuesday, they'll be ready to let more guests in for longer periods of time.

But regardless, at least you know about the possiblity ahead of time and can plan accordingly.  You'll have contigencies in mind and can go with the flow, make lemons into lemonade, etc... no matter what they do while you are there.  

And if you are going June 19th or later, no problem, because by June 19th WWoHP will be open from open till close of the park.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

MadeToLove said:


> And if you are going June 19th or later, no problem, because by June 19th WWoHP will be open from open till close of the park.



...which of course does not guarantee that FJ will be operational.


----------



## Momw/aplan

MadeToLove said:


> Depends on when you are going.  I think this 2 hour only deal had to do with a few things.  One, FJ is having constant breakdowns and isn't ready to cycle with people for more than an hour or so at a time, so they limit the times available to ride to lower expectations of guests.  Two, this is Memorial Day weekend, where they expect to be overrun with locals by noon, so best to have WWoHP closed off before they get there to lower their expectations of being allowed in.  Three, lots of crazies on various boards (mostly AP holders and locals) who feel entitled for whatever reason, have been threatening to storm the gates and demand entry this weekend.  For security purposes, its better to have the gate closed before the mobs decend.
> 
> I suspect by Tuesday, they'll be ready to let more guests in for longer periods of time.
> 
> But regardless, at least you know about the possiblity ahead of time and can plan accordingly.  You'll have contigencies in mind and can go with the flow, make lemons into lemonade, etc... no matter what they do while you are there.
> 
> And if you are going June 19th or later, no problem, because by June 19th WWoHP will be open from open till close of the park.



We are going before the grand opening.
I really hope you're right that things will be closer to what package holders were expecting by Tuesday.  I just really feel for those package holders who are there for this weekend only.   And I'm worried that this is how my vacation will be as well.

You're right though.  I'll make all the lemonade I can. (or better yet, I'll turn my pumpkins into pumpkin juice.  )  It's just that I don't know if we'll ever get to go back and there's so much of it we were hoping to experience.  I can't help but feel worried it'll be a whirlwind of in and out, and then be standing there outside the closed gates thinking _Really?  That's it; we're done?  All that money and all that planning and all that anticipation and if we accidentally blinked we missed it?!_


----------



## Metro West

BGparadise said:


> I may be wrong but I think it only became a "preview" after Universal had a goof.  It only became a preview when they announced the Grand Opening of 6/18.  Since then the idea of a preview was introdeced as a way to manage everyone's expectations.  I know that if I had booked a package for arrival prior to 6/18 and was only allowed in for two hours I would be a bit disappointed.  It is definately a case of false advertising.


It's a matter of wording. This is a preview but for all intense and purposes it's a soft opening where things break down all the time. IMHO...a preview is where everything is ready to go and has been tested to make sure the kinks are out. A soft opening is a dress rehearsal where anything can happen and the hours are not known ahead of time...a kind of "fly by our seats" experience. Universal sold this as a preview of WWoHP instead of a soft opening which is what it is. Now everyone is upset that WWoHP is only open two hours and the FJ isn't working properly. 

I've said this before but...I think all this secrecy is going to come back and bite them because of the lack of testing with people and crowds. Universal has been slick keeping the details from the public but they should know how to do things properly and how much is riding on this. They are going to fall flat on their collective faces if 6/18 comes and there are still problems. Or better yet...once the crowds arrive and nothing seems to work right because they never tested anything with crowds.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

I don't know. I guess I figured how an exclusive preview of a new theme park attraction and island would work. You do have full access but your time is limited. After the guests left for the day, Universal went right back to getting the kinks worked out for the next day's opening.

Luckily, it is for each day of your trip. I know if this is still the case next week when I go, I'll spending a few mornings lined up waiting to be let into WWOHP.


----------



## Darkestsong

Royal Pacific Hotel has 1,000 rooms.
Portifino Bay has 750 rooms.
Hard Rock has 650 rooms.

Call me crazy, but I would rather spend two hours with less than 2,400 people in a 200 acre park than have all day with the crowds expected to be there from the 18th of June into the forseeable future.  Likely a fraction of 2,400 people between those who will not get up each morning and they are still offering rooms so are not sold out.  You likely will see twice as much in two hours, in a much more relaxing atmosphere, than most will see in an entire day once it opens to the general public.

Sounds like a real deal to me, a much more enjoyable experience, and nothing to complain about at all.


----------



## scottmel

Darkestsong said:


> Royal Pacific Hotel has 1,000 rooms.
> Portifino Bay has 750 rooms.
> Hard Rock has 650 rooms.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I would rather spend two hours with less than 2,400 people in a 200 acre park than have all day with the crowds expected to be there from the 18th of June into the forseeable future.  Likely a fraction of 2,400 people between those who will not get up each morning and they are still offering rooms so are not sold out.  You likely will see twice as much in two hours, in a much more relaxing atmosphere, than most will see in an entire day once it opens to the general public.
> 
> Sounds like a real deal to me, a much more enjoyable experience, and nothing to complain about at all.



I doubt these people are vacationing alone....i would say there are at least 2 - 3 per room if not more...


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Darkestsong said:


> Royal Pacific Hotel has 1,000 rooms.
> Portifino Bay has 750 rooms.
> Hard Rock has 650 rooms.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I would rather spend two hours with less than 2,400 people in a 200 acre park than have all day with the crowds expected to be there from the 18th of June into the forseeable future.  Likely a fraction of 2,400 people between those who will not get up each morning and they are still offering rooms so are not sold out.  You likely will see twice as much in two hours, in a much more relaxing atmosphere, than most will see in an entire day once it opens to the general public.
> 
> Sounds like a real deal to me, a much more enjoyable experience, and nothing to complain about at all.



IoA is 200 acres, or WWoHP?


----------



## DisneyGerry

the Dark Marauder said:


> Ahem. "101" is a *DISNEY *term. Not a Universal term. I am not permitted to tell you the proper Universal term, but I can tell you that "101" is something you will only hear if it happens to be 1:01pm.
> 
> If you were to talk to a Universal TM and mention/ask about something being "101" they will have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> This post is for clarification purposes. Thank you and enjoy some butterbeer!



10-4, i need to try the frozen butterbeer


----------



## Darkestsong

roomthreeseventeen said:


> IoA is 200 acres, or WWoHP?



typo, 20 acres actually.

And point taken, but my point remains the same.  Even with 5000 - 6000 people, as I said nothing to complain about, you should be able to see more in two hours and much more comfortably than those coming in when it opens to the public will see in an entire day.


----------



## Graciesmom77

I bought the Harry Potter package as soon as it came out. I would be SUPER mad right now if I were only allowed in for 2 hours. It is not my fault that Universal started selling the packages 3 weeks before they planned to actually open the park. These packages were NEVER sold as "previews" or "soft openings". Its crazy that after people spend all this money on tickets and hotel and flights, that Universal is now "allowing" people who paid the money for a Harry Potter trip,to spend 2 hours there. It doesnt matter that they were informed at Check in. By that time, what are you going to do, cancel your vacation? You're already there! 

This is a serious screw up and its really not fair to the people who spent the money in good faith, to not get what they paid for. Its kinda sad that something so fun and amazing (to us Potterfans atleast) is being messed up. I am just bummed now.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

I was ready to cancel my trip if the land or Forbidden Journey didn't open to on-site guests and package holders as planned.


----------



## Lou Holtz

Darkestsong said:


> typo, 20 acres actually.
> 
> And point taken, but my point remains the same.  Even with 5000 - 6000 people, as I said nothing to complain about, you should be able to see more in two hours and much more comfortably than those coming in when it opens to the public will see in an entire day.


Its really obnoxious to tell people who are upset at being mislead that there is nothing to complain about. CLEARLY, there is. The logic makes no sense. Why should they be happy about getting two hours with 5000 other people instead of the full nine or ten hours with 5000 other people? Trying to justify something as "good enough" when that's not what people were expecting is really annoying.


----------



## DisneyGerry

Surely IOA was more crowded than usual today since rumors were rampant of a potential 'soft opening.'  

Dueling Dragons opened up around noon-ish

Id think if i had the am preview--id probably pass  on the breakfast reservations and spend my 2hrs a little more wisely on FJ, Hogsmeade, etc.--I wonder if you can exchange the breakfast for a lunch of something somewhere else in USF/ IOA later in the day?


----------



## Darkestsong

Lou Holtz said:


> Its really obnoxious to tell people who are upset at being mislead that there is nothing to complain about. CLEARLY, there is. The logic makes no sense. Why should they be happy about getting two hours with 5000 other people instead of the full nine or ten hours with 5000 other people? Trying to justify something as "good enough" when that's not what people were expecting is really annoying.



Not trying to make light of people being upset,  I was merely pointing out a silver lining.  Universal Studios gets 6,200,000 annually according to the latest statistics.  I would bet it would be higher this year with this opening.  There will not be 5,000 -6,000 people there when they open it to the GP.  Personally I would much rather experience it with very light crowds for a couple hours than barely being able to move and standing in seven hour lines (I have seen those estimates posted on these boards) for an entire day.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## FINFAN

DisneyGerry said:


> Surely IOA was more crowded than usual today since rumors were rampant of a potential 'soft opening.'
> 
> Dueling Dragons opened up around noon-ish
> 
> Id think if i had the am preview--id probably pass  on the breakfast reservations and spend my 2hrs a little more wisely on FJ, Hogsmeade, etc.--I wonder if you can exchange the breakfast for a lunch of something somewhere else in USF/ IOA later in the day?



good idea/option....it is rough for the package holders, and to be honest, again, I think an evening time should be allowed, while many can do a thrill ride at 8 a.m., it is not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Here is video of a walkthrough of Hogsmeade and another of Ollivander's Wand Shop.  Enjoy!


----------



## shl1108

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Here is video of a walkthrough of Hogsmeade and another of Ollivander's Wand Shop.  Enjoy!



LIGHT CROWDS!!! YAY!
Easy to get around...excited to be part of the preview, even if for two hours.


----------



## Lou Holtz

Darkestsong said:


> Not trying to make light of people being upset,  I was merely pointing out a silver lining.  Universal Studios gets 6,200,000 annually according to the latest statistics.  I would bet it would be higher this year with this opening.  There will not be 5,000 -6,000 people there when they open it to the GP.  Personally I would much rather experience it with very light crowds for a couple hours than barely being able to move and standing in seven hour lines (I have seen those estimates posted on these boards) for an entire day.  Just my opinion though.


You're making an incorrect comparison. These people aren't going to be there after the Grand Opening. They are on vacation. Its not choose A or B. They are here NOW and only now. The people who show up after the GO still have one hour early access, unlimited express on the other two rides, and once per day on FJ. So its only ONE more hour than everyone else will be getting anyway. I don't see how anyone would rather have one extra hour with lower crowds and then zero access rather than being able to walk around it all day, still having express.


----------



## MadeToLove

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Here is video of a walkthrough of Hogsmeade and another of Ollivander's Wand Shop.  Enjoy!



Just watched those.  Find them here too: http://www.insidethemagic.net/2010/...g-world-of-harry-potter-at-universal-orlando/
along with report and al the pics they took today.

I litterally squeed when I saw the olivander show in full, heart a flutter, nearly peed my pants jumping up and down.  Every Potterholic must watch it!  And loved the sound effects from the shop windows.  And the frog choir from another video (just youtube search "wizarding world of harry potter" and set it to show most recent videos and you'll see them all)

And one more thing, if you rode Forbidden Journey today, please go to the spoiler thread and spoil those of us junkies who need a bigger fix.  PLEASE!


----------



## MadeToLove

something new:
http://www.parade.com/celebrity/2010/05/video-harry-potter-the-forbidden-journey-ride.html
http://www.parade.com/celebrity/2010/05/bringing-the-world-of-harry-potter-to-life.html

Note the report is nice, but a wee bit spoilery for anyone who wants to be totally in the dark about FJ


----------



## Momw/aplan

Lou Holtz said:


> You're making an incorrect comparison. These people aren't going to be there after the Grand Opening. They are on vacation. Its not choose A or B. They are here NOW and only now. The people who show up after the GO still have one hour early access, unlimited express on the other two rides, and once per day on FJ. So its only ONE more hour than everyone else will be getting anyway. I don't see how anyone would rather have one extra hour with lower crowds and then zero access rather than being able to walk around it all day, still having express.



Exactly what Lou Holtz said .

If our pkg was after GO we'd still have that one hour of early exclusive access PLUS the whole rest of the day with express pass to explore and hang out.  Because our pkg falls a few days too early we may not get that?  We may only get two hours period, end of story, and we're supposed to be satisfied with that?  We don't even get to see the place at night which is reported to be absolutely breathtaking.  
Our pkg cost every bit as much as the post GO pkgs cost and yet it may not be the same access.  I could have just as easily booked a post GO pkg if I had been informed of the differences at the time of my purchase, but I was not, and now it's too late.  

I even called after the GO announcement to see how that affected the pkg I had purchased--I briefly considered trying to reschedule for after GO even though that would mean making a lot of other cancellations for the rest of our road trip--but I was basically told by Universal not to change our date that we were so lucky--we had the golden ticket!  But now, to me, it kind of feels like if I wanted to buy a car and I did all my research, asked all the right questions and then ordered the car--but when the car came in I found out it would only run for two hours every day, yet the salesman and all the other people standing around said, "Hey, at least you have a car, and it's a one-of-a-kind, not many people can say they have a car like that.  Doesn't that make you happy?"

I'll go and I will make the most of it--it is our vacation after all--but it is NOT what I thought I was buying, and I'm sorry, but at this moment that does not exactly make me want to sing from the hilltops.


----------



## Sphyrna

Graciesmom77 said:


> I bought the Harry Potter package as soon as it came out. I would be SUPER mad right now if I were only allowed in for 2 hours. It is not my fault that Universal started selling the packages 3 weeks before they planned to actually open the park. These packages were NEVER sold as "previews" or "soft openings". Its crazy that after people spend all this money on tickets and hotel and flights, that Universal is now "allowing" people who paid the money for a Harry Potter trip,to spend 2 hours there. It doesnt matter that they were informed at Check in. By that time, what are you going to do, cancel your vacation? You're already there!
> 
> This is a serious screw up and its really not fair to the people who spent the money in good faith, to not get what they paid for. Its kinda sad that something so fun and amazing (to us Potterfans atleast) is being messed up. I am just bummed now.



I agree.  My biggest complaint with the 2 hour window is that when the packages were first offered they were not offered as a "preview".  People buying the package believed they'd have access to WWOHP for the entire day.  I know if it was me, I'd be very upset.

It doesn't look good for there being a general soft opening next week while I'm there.  I'll keep tabs on the posts and decide on Monday if I'm going over on Tuesday or just stay at WDW.  I really want this to go well for Universal but so far I'm concerned.


----------



## FINFAN

Momw/aplan said:


> Exactly what Lou Holtz said .
> 
> If our pkg were after GO we'd still have that one hour of early exclusive access PLUS the whole rest of the day with express pass to explore and hang out.  Because our pkg falls a few days too early we may not get that?  We may only get two hours period, end of story, and we're supposed to be satisfied with that?  We don't even get to see the place at night which is reported to be absolutely breathtaking.
> Our pkg cost every bit as much as the post GO pkgs cost and yet it may not be the same access.  I could have just as easily booked a post GO pkg if I had been informed of the differences at the time of my purchase, but I was not, and now it's too late.
> 
> I even called after the GO announcement to see how that affected the pkg I had purchased--I briefly considered trying to reschedule for after GO even though that would mean making a lot of other cancellations for the rest of our road trip--but I was basically told by Universal not to change our date that we were so lucky--we had the golden ticket!  But now, to me, it kind of feels like if I wanted to buy a car and I did all my research, asked all the right questions and then ordered the car--but when the car came in I found out it would only run for two hours every day, yet the salesman and all the other people standing around said, "Hey, at least you have a car, and it's a one-of-a-kind, not many people can say they have a car like that.  Doesn't that make you happy?"
> 
> I'll go and I will make the most of it--it is our vacation after all--but it is NOT what I thought I was buying, and I'm sorry, but at this moment that does not exactly make me want to sing from the hilltops.



Very good summarization, we are not package holders(on site room, booked in Feb) but I agreewith you and would feel EXACTLY the same way. A manager called me a bout 2 weeks ago after numerous emails etc. He sounded so excited for us, while saying limited access, he also said full HP experience and how fortunate we are to be enjoying WWOHP in small crowds, also suggested that we are better off keeping current ressies ( however we also have a sweet rate of 125 p night so I do have to take that into account) We are a night owl family, like to sleep in and hit the parks till closing. I WISH I had thought to ask about time/day/evening specific access, honestly, I know it is a 50-50 and we are more the minority of wanting to see the park at night vs day...but still frustrated a bit. We have until tomorrow night to cancel, no noe is 100% on board with still ging and using up our $99 tix...to be honest, we would like to have longer access as well in the price...to be continued.....


----------



## crmom7054

Hi everyone! Ok, I was there this morning for the preview as a hotel guest that registered in advance of the announcement -- so I'm not a package holder so I can't respond to the frustration of those that thought they were paying for all day access, BUT I will say we did A LOT and almost everything in our two hour preview. 

The wait for Flight of the Hippogriff was 5 minutes, Dragon Challenge also 5 minutes. The Ollivander line and obviously Forbidden Journey were the longest lines, but even with that, not a problem to do it. Just keep the looking around the outside area and stores to later. They were still open at nearly noon and not kicking anyone out. They just shut down the rides and possibly the show portion of Ollivander's. But you could still buy a wand, buy butterbeer, experience Honeydukes and Zonkos, etc. 

The queue for FJ could take a while if you chose to stand there and listen to everything Dumbledore says or Harry/Hermoine/Ron, etc. But we were easily through it in probably 30 minutes. Our problem was we were a few cars away from getting on when it shut down for technical difficulties. We waiting a while for it to be fixed and finally left. We'll try again tomorrow. 

I wrote a little more in my trip report and I'll post some pics there later tonight.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

crmom7054 said:


> The queue for FJ could take a while if you chose to stand there and listen to everything Dumbledore says or Harry/Hermoine/Ron, etc. But we were easily through it in probably 30 minutes. Our problem was we were a few cars away from getting on when it shut down for technical difficulties. We waiting a while for it to be fixed and finally left. We'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> I wrote a little more in my trip report and I'll post some pics there later tonight.



 It sounds like you had a nice experience so far. Sorry FJ broke down right before you were going to ride it. I'm looking forward to the report! Thanks!


----------



## Poly-Anna

Lucky4me said:


> Yay!!
> Well then, you should be very satisfied with what you were promised if you got to tour through the area and ride all three rides including FJ.
> I need to ask-was FJ a lot more rough than Spiderman? Were you upside down and spinning around a lot? Any dizziness or nausea when you were done?
> Thanks!



I get a little queasy with Spiderman.  This does swing you around a bit more because the ride cars are small (fits 4 in a line).  Not completely around, but you do lie on your back and side to side.  Just as if you are riding a broomstick if you can imagine that!


----------



## Poly-Anna

damo said:


> The people who bought the package would have been informed, in writing, that they would have an early preview.  In fact, some of the people here on the board posted just that.  They would also have been given that info when they checked into their hotel, as all packages included hotel accommodation.
> 
> 
> Here is a good review with a few spoilers
> 
> http://www.orlandounited.com/forums...ld-of-Harry-Potter-Part-2&p=114365#post114365



Damo's right.  We were given letters after we checked in that specifically told us what to do and at what time, so I don't understand how someone could have misunderstood or expected to just walk in whenever.


----------



## MadeToLove

Poly-Anna said:


> I get a little queasy with Spiderman.  This does swing you around a bit more because the ride cars are small (fits 4 in a line).  Not completely around, but you do lie on your back and side to side.  Just as if you are riding a broomstick if you can imagine that!



Would you PLEASE go on the spoiler thread for FJ and tell us everything you saw, felt, etc.?  Nobody's who been on the ride is talking and some of us actually do like being completely and totally spoiled.  I promise it won't take away from our enjoyment.  You can tell us everything in the spoiler thread.  

PWEASE ?????


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Sorry, but I really don't feel bad for the people who booked before the Grand Opening announcement. If anything I think those who did should be happy that US is allowing them in for a preview right now. Where does the sense of entitlement end?  It's really not their fault you booked for when _you_ thought they should have WW and FJ up and running. We are going for at the end of July and I'm planning 2 days for strictly WW only.  I'm expecting to wait in a line for 2 hours for a 10 minute ride. 

That being said 
Here is my question: When/how often does US get filled to capacity and do on-site guest get better chances of getting in because they are on-site?


----------



## Momw/aplan

crmom7054 said:


> Hi everyone! Ok, I was there this morning for the preview as a hotel guest that registered in advance of the announcement -- so I'm not a package holder so I can't respond to the frustration of those that thought they were paying for all day access, BUT I will say we did A LOT and almost everything in our two hour preview.
> 
> The wait for Flight of the Hippogriff was 5 minutes, Dragon Challenge also 5 minutes. The Ollivander line and obviously Forbidden Journey were the longest lines, but even with that, not a problem to do it. Just keep the looking around the outside area and stores to later. They were still open at nearly noon and not kicking anyone out. They just shut down the rides and possibly the show portion of Ollivander's. But you could still buy a wand, buy butterbeer, experience Honeydukes and Zonkos, etc.
> 
> The queue for FJ could take a while if you chose to stand there and listen to everything Dumbledore says or Harry/Hermoine/Ron, etc. But we were easily through it in probably 30 minutes. Our problem was we were a few cars away from getting on when it shut down for technical difficulties. We waiting a while for it to be fixed and finally left. We'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> I wrote a little more in my trip report and I'll post some pics there later tonight.



So they didn't kick everyone out at 10:00?  That's great!  Not the impression I'd gotten from other reports so far.  That does make it quite a bit better--not perfect if still kicked out around noon-ish--but definitely better than only two hours.  

Sorry FJ broke down on you.  I hope you get to experience it tomorrow!


----------



## cressy

I booked a room at RPR last night at 11pm. Upon reading a post that onsite guests would likely be offered admission this am, I called UO and was told that onsite guests would be admitted beginning at 8am and would enjoy the area "at your leisure,"if at the WWOHP gates by 8:45.We awoke at 3:30 and made the trip to US, arriving at 7:30. Fortunately, our room was ready, as we had to bring our dog, and we never would have made the deadline if we'd had to take her to the kennel, which opens at 8.We got into the park at 8:30 after checking in and picking up our passes.On the way in, cast members were announcing the WWOHP would only be open til 10 am. We were crushed, but determined to make the most of our $600.00 one night trip.It was hard to stay disappointed. We were overcome with emotion at the attention to detail in decor and the breathtaking sight of Hogwart's in the distance. After taking it all in, we headed to FJ, which was not open yet. I told the girls to take a look around and I'd phone when the line began moving.Those of us in the queue were cool with people doing that, we were all in the same boat and there was a nice sense of camaraderie to the morning.In 5-10 minutes the line began to be admitted, and we were in in no time.We were sort of sorry that the queue line went so quickly; it was absolutely stunning. We were gasping, and again, overcome with emotion.In all of our opinions,Disney has been out Disney'd in attention to detail.The ride itself, also spectacular in our opinion. Yes, you do go nearly upside down at several points, and yes, I was a bit queasy about 1/2 way through.
The other rides were walkons, also.At DD, the queue included hagrids hut, the the flying car from the 2nd book,and the goblet of fire. Queue no comparison to that of FJ.
   We saw bits of the frog choir, the Beau Baton and Durmstrang show, both charming.We were allowed into the Three Broomsticks after the pkg guests were finished with breakfast.Absolutely wonderful detail and several cool special effects. We loved it. 
 Went back to FJ again to spend more time taking in the castle interior, but it was down. We then were able to shop, inspect the details of the shops and windows til almost noon, so we felt very satisfied, and uplifted. All the cast members were beyond friendly and obviously very pleased to be working there, several specifically stating how lucky they felt.A few spent quite a bit of time with us, pointing out items of interest. 
  We are sill on cloud nine, even though we didnt get the time that we were told we would.If i had bought a pkg, I would feel that I did not receive what I paid for. However, I would still go by all means, and expect to arrive as early as possible and stay until the last possible moment.


----------



## Nicole786

MaleficentandGoons said:


> Sorry, but I really don't feel bad for the people who booked before the Grand Opening announcement. If anything I think those who did should be happy that US is allowing them in for a preview right now. Where does the sense of entitlement end?  It's really not their fault you booked for when _you_ thought they should have WW and FJ up and running. We are going for at the end of July and I'm planning 2 days for strictly WW only.  I'm expecting to wait in a line for 2 hours for a 10 minute ride.
> 
> That being said
> Here is my question: When/how often does US get filled to capacity and do on-site guest get better chances of getting in because they are on-site?



I'm not sure you realize that packages were being sold by Universal Studios strictly for The Wizarding World of Harry Potter offering full access to the area


----------



## cressy

Some of my post got deleted:
Butterbeer was really really good; 6.50 in a special mug, 3.25 in a plastic cup. Ollivanders show was charming; the guy who played him was wonderful Not many guests fit into that cozy space, so i can see long lines in the future.
 One of the cast members we were talking with told us "be sure to come back tomorrow; you'll get a brochure at your hotel with the details about what's happening tomorrow." I called the front desk this evening, and the agent said he didnt know anything about it; that pkg guests got an  "invitation"when they checked in detailing  a preview and after i explained what we were told, he told me to come down and he would see that we got a letter.Of course i went right down, and interestingly, he apologized that i hadnt gotten the letter when we checked in.Also interestingly, the letter stated that as onsite guests we would have early admission to WWOHP for every day of our stay. 
  I know this is sort of a mini trip report; sorry if it's in the wrong place. We did take tons of pics, and I hope to be able to post them.


----------



## MadeToLove

cressy said:


> Some of my post got deleted:
> Butterbeer was really really good; 6.50 in a special mug, 3.25 in a plastic cup. Ollivanders show was charming; the guy who played him was wonderful Not many guests fit into that cozy space, so i can see long lines in the future.
> I know this is sort of a mini trip report; sorry if it's in the wrong place. We did take tons of pics, and I hope to be able to post them.



totally the right place to post.  but while you're at it....will you please go to the FJ spoiler thread and tell us all about the ride?  All you remember seeing and doing, and feel free to HOLD NOTHING BACK there. 

Please?


----------



## diskids2

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Here is video of a walkthrough of Hogsmeade and another of Ollivander's Wand Shop.  Enjoy!



I know this sounds stupid...but I almost cried when I saw that video...I think I probably will cry when I get there in July.  My kids are going to run away from their embarrassing Mom.


----------



## cressy

MadeToLove said:


> totally the right place to post.  but while you're at it....will you please go to the FJ spoiler thread and tell us all about the ride?  All you remember seeing and doing, and feel free to HOLD NOTHING BACK there.
> 
> Please?


Sure, I'll do my best when we get back from dinner!


----------



## MadeToLove

cressy said:


> Sure, I'll do my best when we get back from dinner!



Thank you, you will be my hero.  My poor junkie heart has been in a flutter for the last six hours waiting (not so patiently hehe) for a full FJ ride report.  Now I can breathe.



> I know this sounds stupid...but I almost cried when I saw that video...I think I probably will cry when I get there in July. My kids are going to run away from their embarrassing Mom.



diskids2:  that Olivander's video was amazing, I was bouncing up and down clapping my hands.  good thing I'm "working" from home today and no one saw me (working, yeah right )


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Nicole786 said:


> I'm not sure you realize that packages were being sold by Universal Studios strictly for The Wizarding World of Harry Potter offering full access to the area



I do understand that but commonsense would be not to buy just because its offered unless you have an opening day.


----------



## Nicole786

MaleficentandGoons said:


> I do understand that but commonsense would be not to buy just because its offered unless you have an opening day.



I guess different strokes.  All i'm gonna say is that I was around this thread when that was offered and the general consensus was that because Universal was offering this the release would have to be before then.  I mean it made sense at the time..?  I guess I'm just not downplaying reactions to "sense of entitlement" I didn't even buy the package but if I had, I'd feel ripped off and angry.  I think you opinion on the matter differs depending on how involved you've been with the process.


----------



## Graciesmom77

MaleficentandGoons said:


> Sorry, but I really don't feel bad for the people who booked before the Grand Opening announcement. If anything I think those who did should be happy that US is allowing them in for a preview right now. Where does the sense of entitlement end?  It's really not their fault you booked for when _you_ thought they should have WW and FJ up and running. We are going for at the end of July and I'm planning 2 days for strictly WW only.  I'm expecting to wait in a line for 2 hours for a 10 minute ride.
> 
> That being said
> Here is my question: When/how often does US get filled to capacity and do on-site guest get better chances of getting in because they are on-site?



I don't get this? Why should people be happy to have a Harry Potter Package, that they paid full price for, and only able to use for 2 hours? It was a HARRY POTTER PACKAGE!!!  I didn't pay for  HP package so I could see other things in the parks. Universal sold the same package to people for May 28th and June 18th, all people paid the same, got the same e mails and all that but all the people coming before the 18th don't get the same things as the others. It is bad salesmanship, and is wrong. The people shouldn't be paying the same price. It was very misleading.

 I honestly want to cancel my whole trip, and some of my days fall on the Grand Opening but what they are doing is so wrong I really don't want to deal with them.


----------



## damo

Graciesmom77 said:


> I don't get this? Why should people be happy to have a Harry Potter Package, that they paid full price for, and only able to use for 2 hours? It was a HARRY POTTER PACKAGE!!!  I didn't pay for  HP package so I could see other things in the parks. Universal sold the same package to people for May 28th and June 18th, all people paid the same, got the same e mails and all that but all the people coming before the 18th don't get the same things as the others. It is bad salesmanship, and is wrong. The people shouldn't be paying the same price. It was very misleading.
> 
> I honestly want to cancel my whole trip, and some of my days fall on the Grand Opening but what they are doing is so wrong I really don't want to deal with them.



I've got to tell you, that if it was me, I'd be totally pissed.  I don't blame any of you one bit.  Now perhaps tomorrow will be different but I agree that what you are getting should be exactly the same as what any package purchaser is getting in 3 weeks, etc.  I probably wouldn't be cancelling but I sure would be letter my anger be known.  Perhaps they will reimburse you in some way.


----------



## WebmasterPete

Okay, first of all here is the text of the letter I was handed at check-in this morning:

Welcome,

We have exciting news for you!

You will be among the first guests to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal Orlando Resort!

As on on-site hotel guest, you will be given Early Park Admission for an exclusive preview of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, which is scheduled to begin at 8:00AM each day during your stay.  You must arrive at Islands of Adventure by 8:45AM (clearly that's a typo on their part, it should have read 7:45AM) and proceed directly to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter to ensure access to the area.

You will need a valid theme park admission ticket to Islands of Adventure, your hotel room key and photo ID that will be validated for admission.  And please remember that operating hours and availability of specific attractions and entertainment are always subject to change without notice.

The water taxis will begin running at 7:45AM each morning to accommodate your departure for the theme parks.

If you have any questions or need to purchase your theme park tickets, please visit the Attraction Ticket Center in the hotel lobby.

Thank you for choosing Universal Orlando Resort for your vacation destination!

We hope you enjoy your stay with us!
​Nowhere in this letter, or in my package confirmation documents does it say "2 hours" - the first mention of the word "preview" only appears in the letter above, which we only received when we arrived, and after we'd paid for the package.  Even still, "preview" doesn't mean "limited time" - if I'm invited to preview of movie, I expect to see the full movie, not just the first 10 minutes.  If I had known this was only going to be a 2 hour preview, I would not have booked the package.

When this package was released in March, there were NO stipulations made that this would be a limited opening.  They did say that ATTRACTIONS are subject to availability, and I fully expected that FJ might be down as they worked out the bugs.  If that was the extent of it, I'd have no problem - but to charge a premium for this, and not communicate that it would be a '2 hour' preview - allowing those who booked the package to think they would get to be there all day is a classic bait and switch.  The only reason it stayed open longer than 10am today was because of the number of people who were FUMING about this.

Sorry - this is just plain WRONG on every level.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of kitfisto92, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				kitfisto92 said:
			
		

> Proof that even the smallest details had to be approved and corrected...


----------



## cressy

Graciesmom77 said:


> I don't get this? Why should people be happy to have a Harry Potter Package, that they paid full price for, and only able to use for 2 hours? It was a HARRY POTTER PACKAGE!!!  I didn't pay for  HP package so I could see other things in the parks. Universal sold the same package to people for May 28th and June 18th, all people paid the same, got the same e mails and all that but all the people coming before the 18th don't get the same things as the others. It is bad salesmanship, and is wrong. The people shouldn't be paying the same price. It was very misleading.
> 
> I honestly want to cancel my whole trip, and some of my days fall on the Grand Opening but what they are doing is so wrong I really don't want to deal with them.



I dont know the details and cost of the pkg; can you cancel without penalty? If so, is it cheaper to rebook room and tickets separately? If I were in your position I guess I would consider that and really keep up with what visitors between now and then are reporting. I do strongly feel that once WWOHP is open to the general public it will take WAY longer to experience and it will be packed packed packed , and for me, that is not enjoyable.My sense is also that considering  this morning guests could remain in WWOHP til nearly noon you had almost 4 hrs- not  for FJ but again, if you carefully pay attention to what is reported you can plan and weigh make a decision. It seems to me that UO should refund pkg purchasers who will not get what they booked. If that were my choice, I would push for it. However, if I could make it work and be ok with it, I would swallow the disappointment and figure out how to get the most I could out of it, because it's awesome and I would prefer 4 hrs -possibly more as things get smoothed out- to the massive general public crowds which seem certain from June 18. Hope this helps.


----------



## crmom7054

FYI - My understanding when we went in today was the universal employee said we are open TODAY until 10 a.m. 

There is a chance that with all the complaints that it will stay open a little longer on future days. However, since they basically closed off the whole area that led into WWOHP so people couldn't sneak in or see in, I'm not sure how likely it will be. 

Those of you that bought a package did NOT get what you paid for at this point although I do think it is doable to do most things in that time frame. It's still NOT what you paid for.

I do know that some people cancelled or went to complain and the employees at The Three Broomsticks told us that some people didn't show up for breakfast.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

MadeToLove said:


> Just watched those.  Find them here too: http://www.insidethemagic.net/2010/...g-world-of-harry-potter-at-universal-orlando/
> along with report and al the pics they took today.
> 
> I litterally squeed when I saw the olivander show in full, heart a flutter, nearly peed my pants jumping up and down.  Every Potterholic must watch it!  And loved the sound effects from the shop windows.  And the frog choir from another video (just youtube search "wizarding world of harry potter" and set it to show most recent videos and you'll see them all)
> 
> And one more thing, if you rode Forbidden Journey today, please go to the spoiler thread and spoil those of us junkies who need a bigger fix.  PLEASE!


I have no need to watch the wand ceremony/show.   

I'll tell you why in a later post.


----------



## FINFAN

the Dark Marauder said:


> I have no need to watch the wand ceremony/show.
> 
> I'll tell you why in a later post.


----------



## crmom7054

the Dark Marauder said:


> I have no need to watch the wand ceremony/show.
> 
> I'll tell you why in a later post.



Tell us now!!!! Come on!

Ok, let's guess. Do you work there?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Also, I should add that you should buy the butterbeer mug if you can--discounted refills, folks! And it's a collector's item.

As for the wand thing...


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

the Dark Marauder said:


> I have no need to watch the wand ceremony/show.
> 
> I'll tell you why in a later post.



Oh, man!  Did you get picked for the wand selection during previews?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> Oh, man!  Did you get picked for the wand selection during previews?





Phoenix tailfeather core, at that!


----------



## FINFAN

the Dark Marauder said:


> Phoenix tailfeather core, at that!




We're not worthy! Congrat's!
(Ummmm, how much did that set you back if you don't mind me asking?)


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

the Dark Marauder said:


> Phoenix tailfeather core, at that!



But of course - I would expect no less!  

Congratulations!  How cool is that?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

FINFAN said:


> We're not worthy! Congrat's!
> (Ummmm, how much did that set you back if you don't mind me asking?)



IT COST MY SOUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IMHOTEP IMHOTEP IMHOTEP! 







Most wands were around $25-$30. Remember, APH and AAA discounts are available.


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> Phoenix tailfeather core, at that!


 Congrats Darkie...but I have no idea what that is.


----------



## FINFAN

I need to count out my change jar....I was hoping to hit $100 for "necessary souvee's" gonna be close..better return some Oberweis milk bottles for the deposit $...lol.....and yessshhhhh, we have AAA !

$107 not including pennies..maybe $5 there...yay!


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> Phoenix tailfeather core, at that!



Hail oh powerful one!!!


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

Metro West said:


> Congrats Darkie...but I have no idea what that is.



It's a good thing - "the Marauder Who Lived", "the Chosen One", etc.


----------



## ADP

WebmasterPete said:


> Okay, first of all here is the text of the letter I was handed at check-in this morning:
> 
> Welcome,
> 
> We have exciting news for you!
> 
> You will be among the first guests to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal Orlando Resort!
> 
> As on on-site hotel guest, you will be given Early Park Admission for an exclusive preview of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, which is scheduled to begin at 8:00AM each day during your stay.  You must arrive at Islands of Adventure by 8:45AM (clearly that's a typo on their part, it should have read 7:45AM) and proceed directly to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter to ensure access to the area.
> 
> You will need a valid theme park admission ticket to Islands of Adventure, your hotel room key and photo ID that will be validated for admission.  And please remember that operating hours and availability of specific attractions and entertainment are always subject to change without notice.
> 
> The water taxis will begin running at 7:45AM each morning to accommodate your departure for the theme parks.
> 
> If you have any questions or need to purchase your theme park tickets, please visit the Attraction Ticket Center in the hotel lobby.
> 
> Thank you for choosing Universal Orlando Resort for your vacation destination!
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay with us!
> ​Nowhere in this letter, or in my package confirmation documents does it say "2 hours" - the first mention of the word "preview" only appears in the letter above, which we only received when we arrived, and after we'd paid for the package.  Even still, "preview" doesn't mean "limited time" - if I'm invited to preview of movie, I expect to see the full movie, not just the first 10 minutes.  If I had known this was only going to be a 2 hour preview, I would not have booked the package.
> 
> When this package was released in March, there were NO stipulations made that this would be a limited opening.  They did say that ATTRACTIONS are subject to availability, and I fully expected that FJ might be down as they worked out the bugs.  If that was the extent of it, I'd have no problem - but to charge a premium for this, and not communicate that it would be a '2 hour' preview - allowing those who booked the package to think they would get to be there all day is a classic bait and switch.  The only reason it stayed open longer than 10am today was because of the number of people who were FUMING about this.
> 
> Sorry - this is just plain WRONG on every level.


Hard to argue your points, Pete.  I'd have been upset as well.  I'm trying to understand why they are limiting access and the amount of time guests are spending inside HP.  

I wonder when they will open it up all day to Harry Potter package guests?  It may not be opened all day until the grand opening on June 18th.


----------



## rjvose17

Ok,  so I posted right after the announcement was made and was really angry. Universal after several complaints sent me a letter appologizing about the misunderstanding. I used this letter to gain access to the WWOHP today. I cried like a little baby upon entry. I hugged the manager that let me in, and my husband just shook his head. I took tons of pics, and loved every minute of it. I didn't actually gain access until about 9:30 am this morning, and I was in line for about 30 mins and almost on FJ when they shut it down. It was said for tech. difficulties, and we heard rumors of them trying to get it back up and running, but it never happened. They shut down all rides at 10 am, but didnt shut down the shopping areas until much later, I didn't leave until after 11:30 am and I was one of the last to leave, but there were still some people lingering. It's very small, and even though I loved it and was so thankful that I was there, unless FJ is out of this world, I think they may have missed the mark with the possibilities that they could have tapped. I did the wand experience,and stood in the back of the room with several managers timing and whispering and taking notes. I was handed a slip of paper when I went on FJ to see how long the wait was, but never got on the ride. The que is beautiful. The shops are all very small and were extremely hard to manuver with the limited amount of people that were in there. I spoke with several workers and they all said the same thing, once this opens the streets will probably turn into giant ques and blend into one another. Once it thinned out, it was a enjoyable experience, but even with just the limited people there it was so tight in all areas. I can't even imagine what's going to happen when the park opens to the GP. I also tried some of the frozen butterbeer. It tasted like a butterscotch slushie to me. It was really sweet and because I don't really like butterscotch in that large of a amount I dumped most of it out, and kept the souvenir mug. It was good and a different experience. I was going to try pumpkin juice but there was a line. I am going to try to be there tomorrow, its my last day here on vacation so what the heck. Over all I really enjoyed my experience today, I hope that Universal gets all the kinks out and starts getting this PR nightmare taken care of. Harry Potter has such huge potential for them and I hate to see them ruin it.


----------



## rjvose17

Oh and PS, It was a 75 minute posted wait time for FJ by 9:30!


----------



## Momw/aplan

MaleficentandGoons said:


> I do understand that but commonsense would be not to buy just because its offered unless you have an opening day.



The way that it happened for me is that I saw the advertisements stating that packages were now being sold for the WWoHP.  I called Universal and told them I wanted to come visit WWoHP.  They said, "okay, when would you like to come?"  I said, "What dates do you have available?" and they helped me book a package from there.  

Where in there should my common sense have kicked in telling me not to book?

And so now, after all that money (and yes there is a penalty for canceling--plus I have several other hotels booked along the way contingent on the dates I'm currently booked for WW) I not only find out that I may only get to see it for a couple of hours but also that anyone who books a room-only (no package) right now will get everything I get except for breakfast<--which also means that with a 9:30 breakfast 1/4 of the potential 2hours that the rides will be open will be spent eating.  That is frustrating to say the least.

My fingers are crossed that this will all change before I get there and we'll get to stay in WW for a much longer period of time.


----------



## Momw/aplan

For those of you who experience Olivander's today how did that go?  

Did they choose 1 person out of your group of 25 like in the Team Member previews, or did everyone who wanted to participate get to have a wand choose them?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Momw/aplan said:


> For those of you who experience Olivander's today how did that go?
> 
> Did they choose 1 person out of your group of 25 like in the Team Member previews, or did everyone who wanted to participate get to have a wand choose them?



Through videos I have seen on youtube, it looks like only one person get to experience the wand selection. It's about a five to six minute show.


----------



## FINFAN

Dark Marauder was chosen today...he would have first wand knowledge of the experience!


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

i don't feel like going thru almost 200 pages, so i'm gonna ask my here lol


anyway, i was wondering, did they totally get rid of The Lost Continent area of IOA to make way for the Harry Potter Park??

i mean, is Mythos gone? Posideon's Fury? things like that??

honestly, out of the 5 "lands" that was my favorite, even tho i love Harry Potter, i'd be kind of sad to see that area completely gone.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Hey guys, so where can I read spoilers for FJ? I wanna be spoiled and I wanna know in all the ways this baby moves, hehe


----------



## LilyWDW

I think we need to breathe until the weekend is over. This was the FIRST day of this. We don't know what caused the decision to shut down at 10am. It could have been something very specific to this day. As of now we just don't have enough information to come up with a conclusion that this is normal...

If this trend continues through the weekend, then I think something funky is going on. At that point I think questions need to be asked.


----------



## DisneyGerry

MaleficentandGoons said:


> That being said
> Here is my question: When/how often does US get filled to capacity and do on-site guest get better chances of getting in because they are on-site?



And as Universal Resort Guest--Express Pass


----------



## FINFAN

LiLIrishChick63 said:


> i don't feel like going thru almost 200 pages, so i'm gonna ask my here lol
> 
> 
> anyway, i was wondering, did they totally get rid of The Lost Continent area of IOA to make way for the Harry Potter Park??
> 
> i mean, is Mythos gone? Posideon's Fury? things like that??
> 
> honestly, out of the 5 "lands" that was my favorite, even tho i love Harry Potter, i'd be kind of sad to see that area completely gone.



from what I understand, Mythos is still there but that is about it. I am far from knowledgeable tho...DS was inquiring about the blue icees that were sold there, lol...I think they are available on Marvel Island now tho, I hope so!


----------



## lildamo

LiLIrishChick63 said:


> i don't feel like going thru almost 200 pages, so i'm gonna ask my here lol
> 
> 
> anyway, i was wondering, did they totally get rid of The Lost Continent area of IOA to make way for the Harry Potter Park??
> 
> i mean, is Mythos gone? Posideon's Fury? things like that??
> 
> honestly, out of the 5 "lands" that was my favorite, even tho i love Harry Potter, i'd be kind of sad to see that area completely gone.



They haven't gotten rid of it completely.

Lost Continent still exists, including Poseidon's Fury, Mythos, and the Sinbad show.  Dueling Dragons and Flying Unicorn have been re-themed into Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff, and everything from that point to Jurassic Park was taken down and re-built in Potter theming.

Your favourites should still be there!


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

FINFAN said:


> from what I understand, Mythos is still there but that is about it. I am far from knowledgeable tho...DS was inquiring about the blue icees that were sold there, lol...I think they are available on Marvel Island now tho, I hope so!



thanks. man i really loved Posideon's Fury tho! sad that that's gone!

they should have gotten rid of the Jurassic Park area, or maybe Toon Lagoon since there's already Seuss' landing.


----------



## Planogirl

LiLIrishChick63 said:


> i don't feel like going thru almost 200 pages, so i'm gonna ask my here lol
> 
> 
> anyway, i was wondering, did they totally get rid of The Lost Continent area of IOA to make way for the Harry Potter Park??
> 
> i mean, is Mythos gone? Posideon's Fury? things like that??
> 
> honestly, out of the 5 "lands" that was my favorite, even tho i love Harry Potter, i'd be kind of sad to see that area completely gone.


I think that Mythos and Poseidon's Fury and the shops right by them are still there.  I agree, I loved Lost Continent as it was too.


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

lildamo said:


> They haven't gotten rid of it completely.
> 
> Lost Continent still exists, including Poseidon's Fury, Mythos, and the Sinbad show.  Dueling Dragons and Flying Unicorn have been re-themed into Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff, and everything from that point to Jurassic Park was taken down and re-built in Potter theming.
> 
> Your favourites should still be there!



oh thank god!! that makes me REALLY happy!! plus the two areas that i'd wanna visit the most are right next to each other!!


----------



## Planogirl

Oops I posted too slowly.  

I wasn't sure about Sinbad but considering where it is, that makes sense.  The talking well should still be there too.


----------



## DisneyGerry

ADP said:


> Hard to argue your points, Pete.  I'd have been upset as well.  I'm trying to understand why they are limiting access and the amount of time guests are spending inside HP.
> 
> I wonder when they will open it up all day to Harry Potter package guests?  It may not be opened all day until the grand opening on June 18th.



if exclusive preview opening for Virgin and Universal package deal folks--why add in as well Universal Resort guests?  I think that creates a problem there.  Seems I can book one of the resorts this weekend and get same entry as those package deal folks who made reservations months ago.

I guess 10a kick out will continue until they open the area to all day guests with a 'soft opening?'


----------



## DisneyGerry

FINFAN said:


> from what I understand, Mythos is still there but that is about it. I am far from knowledgeable tho...DS was inquiring about the blue icees that were sold there, lol...I think they are available on Marvel Island now tho, I hope so!



LC is still there: Poseidon/ Mythos/ Sinbad/ Fire eaters/ games of chance/ etc


----------



## lildamo

DisneyGerry said:


> if exclusive preview opening for Virgin and Universal package deal folks--why add in as well Universal Resort guests?  I think that creates a problem there.  Seems I can book one of the resorts this weekend and get same entry as those package deal folks who made reservations months ago.
> 
> I guess 10a kick out will continue until they open the area to all day guests with a 'soft opening?'



My guess is there simply weren't enough people with package people only to justify having staff working and test the area with enough people.  The only thing you can't get booking a room-only reservation is the breakfast.


----------



## black562

WebmasterPete said:


> Okay, first of all here is the text of the letter I was handed at check-in this morning:
> 
> Welcome,
> 
> We have exciting news for you!
> 
> You will be among the first guests to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal Orlando Resort!
> 
> As on on-site hotel guest, you will be given Early Park Admission for an exclusive preview of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, which is scheduled to begin at 8:00AM each day during your stay.  You must arrive at Islands of Adventure by 8:45AM (clearly that's a typo on their part, it should have read 7:45AM) and proceed directly to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter to ensure access to the area.
> 
> You will need a valid theme park admission ticket to Islands of Adventure, your hotel room key and photo ID that will be validated for admission.  And please remember that operating hours and availability of specific attractions and entertainment are always subject to change without notice.
> 
> The water taxis will begin running at 7:45AM each morning to accommodate your departure for the theme parks.
> 
> If you have any questions or need to purchase your theme park tickets, please visit the Attraction Ticket Center in the hotel lobby.
> 
> Thank you for choosing Universal Orlando Resort for your vacation destination!
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay with us!
> ​Nowhere in this letter, or in my package confirmation documents does it say "2 hours" - the first mention of the word "preview" only appears in the letter above, which we only received when we arrived, and after we'd paid for the package.  Even still, "preview" doesn't mean "limited time" - if I'm invited to preview of movie, I expect to see the full movie, not just the first 10 minutes.  If I had known this was only going to be a 2 hour preview, I would not have booked the package.
> 
> When this package was released in March, there were NO stipulations made that this would be a limited opening.  They did say that ATTRACTIONS are subject to availability, and I fully expected that FJ might be down as they worked out the bugs.  If that was the extent of it, I'd have no problem - but to charge a premium for this, and not communicate that it would be a '2 hour' preview - allowing those who booked the package to think they would get to be there all day is a classic bait and switch.  The only reason it stayed open longer than 10am today was because of the number of people who were FUMING about this.
> 
> Sorry - this is just plain WRONG on every level.



Ya know, I guess I figured that Universal would do this right, but I guess I was overestimating them again.  I've frequently went to Universal the day before my Disney package began and plan to do so again this September as well.  These kinds of things is what Universal doesn't think about...limiting time on a package that was sold as a preview????  I was at Animal Kingdom on the first day of previews and had the entire day and no restrictions of any kind...why would one expect Wizarding World to be any different?  

I'm sorry, but this is where Disney consistently kills Universal, its all in the details (and don't get me started on why I can see part of the show building on Hogwarts in the photos I've seen).  So its only day one and already we're hearing of terribly narrow streets, tight spaces in shops, limited time for preview packages, etc...I'm not sure what to expect come September.  I also was looking forward to getting a wand at Olivanders and now understand that only certain individuals will have their wand choose them.  That's a huge personal letdown.


----------



## bubba's mom

LiLIrishChick63 said:


> they should have gotten rid of the Jurassic Park area, or maybe *Toon Lagoon since there's already Seuss' landing*.



Why?  They are completely different lands/attractions  



black562 said:


> Ya know, I guess I figured that Universal would do this right, but I guess I was overestimating them again.  I've frequently went to Universal the day before my Disney package began and plan to do so again this September as well.  These kinds of things is what Universal doesn't think about...limiting time on a package that was sold as a preview????  I was at Animal Kingdom on the first day of previews and had the entire day and no restrictions of any kind...why would one expect Wizarding World to be any different?
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is where Disney consistently kills Universal, its all in the details (and don't get me started on why I can see part of the show building on Hogwarts in the photos I've seen).  So its only day one and already we're hearing of terribly narrow streets, tight spaces in shops, limited time for preview packages, etc...I'm not sure what to expect come September.  I also was looking forward to getting a wand at Olivanders and now understand that only certain individuals will have their wand choose them.  That's a huge personal letdown.



I wouldn't worry....by September things will be rollin' along just fine


----------



## spima3

black562 said:


> ...I'm not sure what to expect come September.  I also was looking forward to getting a wand at Olivanders and now understand that only certain individuals will have their wand choose them.  That's a huge personal letdown.



Yeah, right there with you.  It sounds like the area isn't going to be able to handle the crowds.  I am so glad we didn't book a mid June trip after the Grand Opening, 'cause I think it is going to be a nightmare.  
We are going in mid Sept, so I hope by then, things will slow down somewhat.  I wasn't going to get a room w/ a hotel on site, but I am rethinking that.  
Also, the prices of all the HP merchandise is CRAZY.  I am really going to have to set a limit for my kids way ahead of time, so they know going in to chose wisely.  It looks so cool though.


----------



## Planogirl

I'm not going to judge the size or prices or really anything until I actually see something myself.  I have a lot of hope that this area will be amazing and I'm not letting go of that just based on hearsay from a few when so many others are saying good things.


----------



## spima3

Planogirl said:


> I'm not going to judge the size or prices or really anything until I actually see something myself.  I have a lot of hope that this area will be amazing and I'm not letting go of that just based on hearsay from a few when so many others are saying good things.



Well, of course it's going to be way cool, but from what I've read so far, it sounds like it's going to be tight. I think from the very beginning, the area itself wasn't huge.  

Also, I've seen a price list from someone who was there, and a few other sites where prices are getting posted.   My 3 kids want wands, and we're looking at $75.00 in all, just for the character wands.  Might not be high to some people, but that's high for us, just saying.


----------



## lildamo

spima3 said:


> Well, of course it's going to be way cool, but from what I've read so far, it sounds like it's going to be tight. I think from the very beginning, the area itself wasn't huge.
> Also, I've seen a price list from someone who was there, and a few other sites where prices are getting posted.   All my kids want wands, and we're looking at $75.00 in all, just for the character wands.  Might not be high to some people, but that's high for us, just saying.



If the character wands are the same as the Noble collection ones, they're gorgeous and really high quality -- definitely worth $25.  They're not cheap or plastic by any means!  I can definitely understand how everything adds up very quickly though...yikes.


----------



## JuniorWizard

.. Apparently I can't post links until I have 10 posts..

Well I had a list of my favorite WWoHP vids, but I can't.

But If you go to the insidethemagic channel on youtube, they have:

Walkthrough of Hogsmeade,

Full Ollivanders Show,

Flight of the Hippogriff full queue and ride with Buckbeak animatronic,

Detailed Tour of the Hogsmeade shops: Zonko's, Honeydukes, Dervish and Banges, and Filches Emporium of Confiscated Goods,

Beauxbaton and Durmstrang Dancers,

And he told me that he will upload:

Frog Choir,

and

Dragon Challenge Queue

~JW


----------



## MadeToLove

Just a reminder  for those who have ridden FJ already, your very detailed, spoilery reports of the ride would be greatly appreciated in the spoiler thread by those of us who won't get a chance to visit this ride in the near future.

I know I'm probably getting annoying right now by bringing this up every page but I'm on the verge of throwing a three year old temper tantrum and calling you all* selfish meanies *for keeping the details to yourselves.

<takes time out>

I'm better now, thank you.


----------



## hugApug

cressy said:


> I booked a room at RPR last night at 11pm. Upon reading a post that onsite guests would likely be offered admission this am, ....


You got into WWOHP by booking a room the night before?  I thought only people who booked prior to March 25th could get in?


----------



## lildamo

hugApug said:


> You got into WWOHP by booking a room the night before?  I thought only people who booked prior to March 25th could get in?



That policy was changed to all on-site guests within the past few days.


----------



## TwingleMum

the Dark Marauder said:


> Phoenix tailfeather core, at that!



Do the wands "do" anything?? There was an unconfirmed rumor awhile ago that the wands would react with things around the park (like the wands at Great Wolf Lodge) ???


----------



## hugApug

lildamo said:


> That policy was changed to all on-site guests within the past few days.


  Was this announced by Universal?  Going next week to WDW, and will book a night at universal if it'll get me into WWOHP.


----------



## FINFAN

TwingleMum said:


> Do the wands "do" anything?? There was an unconfirmed rumor awhile ago that the wands would react with things around the park (like the wands at Great Wolf Lodge) ???[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I have no idea but how cool would THAT be?


----------



## MadeToLove

TwingleMum said:


> Do the wands "do" anything?? There was an unconfirmed rumor awhile ago that the wands would react with things around the park (like the wands at Great Wolf Lodge) ???



That plan got dropped due to budget and logistics.  So, no wands will interact with anything around the park, and any magic that happens via a wand will be because the person weilding it is actually a wizard (cause wands don't do the magic they just channel it ) 

However, ALL the display windows for the stores in WWoHP have something magical happening, so you won't miss the whole Magiquest thing.


----------



## heatherbelle

MadeToLove said:


> Just a reminder  for those who have ridden FJ already, your very detailed, spoilery reports of the ride would be greatly appreciated in the spoiler thread by those of us who won't get a chance to visit this ride in the near future.
> 
> I know I'm probably getting annoying right now by bringing this up every page but I'm on the verge of throwing a three year old temper tantrum and calling you all* selfish meanies *for keeping the details to yourselves.
> 
> <takes time out>
> 
> I'm better now, thank you.





Maybe they have all been cursed after taking the ride into silence LOL.

I'd love to report back, but not going until August!!  Off  to see if there is anything on the DIBB.


----------



## Lucky4me

The videos make it look absolutely claustrophobic.

From what I've seen so far, I'm underwhelmed. My Harry Potter crazed daughter will love it, but I have a feeling I'll be in other areas of UO while she's standing in line all day at WWOHP.

A few more predictions- 
Enraged hover Mothers when they find out their little darlings won't be having a wand pick them.
TM's dropping from heat stroke from wearing those robes in 95% humidity all day.
Cola products being added to the beverage offerings within two weeks.


----------



## Metro West

Lucky4me said:


> TM's dropping from heat stroke from wearing those robes in 95% humidity all day.


 No doubt about it.


----------



## Maves Wife

has there been any announcements as to a Annual Passholder preview as yet? We arrive on Friday and are hoping there will be a preview whilst we are there


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

I can;t watch any of the videos. I don;t want to ruin it for myself at all. 

I think US is doing the best it can and people who wanted to be first should be happy that they are.


----------



## lildamo

Maves Wife said:


> has there been any announcements as to a Annual Passholder preview as yet? We arrive on Friday and are hoping there will be a preview whilst we are there



No announcements yet.


----------



## Preds

FJ went down in 30 minutes today. We made it to the Defense Against the Dark Arts Classrom before they shut everything down and made everyone leave. Pretty sad.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

black562 said:


> Ya know, I guess I figured that Universal would do this right, but I guess I was overestimating them again.  I've frequently went to Universal the day before my Disney package began and plan to do so again this September as well.  These kinds of things is what Universal doesn't think about...limiting time on a package that was sold as a preview????  I was at Animal Kingdom on the first day of previews and had the entire day and no restrictions of any kind...why would one expect Wizarding World to be any different?
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is where Disney consistently kills Universal, its all in the details (and don't get me started on why I can see part of the show building on Hogwarts in the photos I've seen).  So its only day one and already we're hearing of terribly narrow streets, tight spaces in shops, limited time for preview packages, etc...I'm not sure what to expect come September.  I also was looking forward to getting a wand at Olivanders and now understand that only certain individuals will have their wand choose them.  That's a huge personal letdown.



BUT if you are staying true to the story and the books the shops are small.  I would think though that they would make some of the window only shops mini museums/shows, like Narnia at HS. Or the greenhouse actually be interactive.  There still are two movies to come though.  I think expansion will be a possibility. As for Disney, I love it too but when was the last new thing they put in and we have to wait almost 5 years for the Fantasyland expansion.


----------



## DumGuestTricks

Lucky4me said:


> Cola products being added to the beverage offerings within two weeks.



After going on our trip there yesterday, I seriously believe NO ONE will care that there are no soda products in the area. It's not like it's that huge of a deal to go to another land for a soda fix. 

People will be sucked into this world the only thing they'll want is to try the different Butterbeers, Pumpkin Juice, and WWoHP drinks that are available there only. 
If kids are that picky when eating at Three Broomsticks, then there's always water and juice.


----------



## Nicole786

Crowds are inevitable no matter how large the space, look at Animal Kingdom on a hot summer day!  I think its gonna be awesome, and for those who share my opinion, start listening to Inside the Magic podcast--its the longest running Disney podcast and Ricky (the host) is so positive and his love for Disney/Orlando is so contagious, and I trust his opinion, and so far he is in love with WWoHP!


----------



## lildamo

Nicole786 said:


> I think its gonna be awesome, and for those who share my opinion, start listening to Inside the Magic podcast--its the longest running Disney podcast and Ricky (the host) is so positive and his love for Disney/Orlando is so contagious, and I trust his opinion, and so far he is in love with WWoHP!



I haven't listened to his podcast, but his photo and video coverage of yesterday was amazing - exactly what I needed being so far from the action!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

FINFAN said:


> Dark Marauder was chosen today...he would have first wand knowledge of the experience!


I was chosen last week, actually. 



TwingleMum said:


> Do the wands "do" anything?? There was an unconfirmed rumor awhile ago that the wands would react with things around the park (like the wands at Great Wolf Lodge) ???


It gives you +100,000 points on MIB. 

Actually, they don't do anything. Maybe I just haven't mastered my spellcasting yet. Darn being a muggle! 



DumGuestTricks said:


> After going on our trip there yesterday, I seriously believe NO ONE will care that there are no soda products in the area. It's not like it's that huge of a deal to go to another land for a soda fix.
> 
> People will be sucked into this world the only thing they'll want is to try the different Butterbeers, Pumpkin Juice, and WWoHP drinks that are available there only.
> If kids are that picky when eating at Three Broomsticks, then there's always water and juice.


And lemonade and iced teas and ciders.


----------



## FINFAN

the Dark Marauder said:


> I was chosen last week, actually.
> 
> 
> It gives you +100,000 points on MIB.
> 
> Actually, they don't do anything. Maybe I just haven't mastered my spellcasting yet. Darn being a muggle!
> 
> 
> And lemonade and iced teas and ciders.



My bad...HOW did you keep that quiet for a week!?!??!?!? You are  TRULY the DARK ONE!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

FINFAN said:


> My bad...HOW did you keep that quiet for a week!?!??!?!? You are  TRULY the DARK ONE!


I have my ways.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

MaleficentandGoons said:


> BUT if you are staying true to the story and the books the shops are small.



Right, but this is part of a theme park that will have thousands of people visiting every day. Some adjustment was definitely called for.

From the pictures and videos, I'm definitely underwhelmed, especially since hearing FJ isn't that special. I think we'll skip Universal and stay at Disney next trip.


----------



## Nicole786

It's pretty clear that those who have already stated they are underwhelmed by WWoHP are not fans of the series (at least those who have said they aren't) thats fine, but I don't think you were Universals target audience, so I honestly don't think they expected you to be like "Oh Wow!" because the details in the area are very true to the book and are most likely only going to be caught by the fans.

The fans of the series, Universals target audience, are the ones they were afraid would be "underwhelmed."  Having soda, making the shops larger, are all things that would have caused them to be "underwhelmed".  It was a smart move on Universal's part to stay true, and very "Disney" like.

Think about the people you know that go to Disney that hate it, majority of those who hate it do not like Disney.  They don't like Disney movies, Disney channel, disney music, so why would they like Disney World? And some do like it, but they don't have the same appreciation for the details like Hidden Mickeys, overly themed queues...etc

I think the people who have been in this thread since day 1, the people who have followed the construction updates, the interviews, seen all the movies, read some if not all the books are the folks who will absolutely love it.  The rest of the world is there for the rides and I'm sure they'll be dissapointed.


----------



## Planogirl

I'm not a Harry Potter fanatic and I have yet to see anything that doesn't look great to me.  I might change my mind once I get there but so far it looks fine to me.

As for small areas that get over crowded, I'll see your Harry Potter land and raise you one Animal Kingdom.  If this area gets as jammed as Animal Kingdom then I might agree.


----------



## Priorityonecb

I agree.  Our family has been "invested" in JK Rowling's fantasy world of Harry Potter for *years...my children's entire childhoods almost! We've devoured the books loving that a book could ignite so much passion for reading in my children, we've attended midnight releases of books as a family, we've seen every movie on opening day. 

We have tickets and reservations for October and are looking forward to soaking in US and JK's vision of Harry's World.  We are excited to sample butterbeer and pumpkin juice.  I am not underwhelmed, as in anything in life I will take what is available to me and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Planogirl said:


> I'm not a Harry Potter fanatic and I have yet to see anything that doesn't look great to me.  I might change my mind once I get there but so far it looks fine to me.
> 
> As for small areas that get over crowded, I'll see your Harry Potter land and raise you one Animal Kingdom.  If this area gets as jammed as Animal Kingdom then I might agree.



I've never once felt crowded at Animal Kingdom. The place is HUGE. 

That being said, I'm not a HP fanatic, but I've read all the books at least twice, so I'd definitely consider myself a fan. But not enough of one to wait hours to get into Ollivander's when only one person per group gets the wand experience.


----------



## SmallWorld71

Nicole786 said:


> It's pretty clear that those who have already stated they are underwhelmed by WWoHP are not fans of the series (at least those who have said they aren't) thats fine, but I don't think you were Universals target audience, so I honestly don't think they expected you to be like "Oh Wow!" because the details in the area are very true to the book and are most likely only going to be caught by the fans.
> 
> The fans of the series, Universals target audience, are the ones they were afraid would be "underwhelmed."  Having soda, making the shops larger, are all things that would have caused them to be "underwhelmed".  It was a smart move on Universal's part to stay true, and very "Disney" like.
> 
> Think about the people you know that go to Disney that hate it, majority of those who hate it do not like Disney.  They don't like Disney movies, Disney channel, disney music, so why would they like Disney World? And some do like it, but they don't have the same appreciation for the details like Hidden Mickeys, overly themed queues...etc
> 
> I think the people who have been in this thread since day 1, the people who have followed the construction updates, the interviews, seen all the movies, read some if not all the books are the folks who will absolutely love it.  The rest of the world is there for the rides and I'm sure they'll be dissapointed.



I agree! I was able to see the tour of the movie props and I was so excited with every little detail. I am sure this will be the same. 
Think of all the people who complain about the decor/design of Dinoland in AK, or that Harambe looks run down or think that WS at Epcot is boring because there aren't a bunch of rides. They're completely missing the point. 
While I'm looking forward to trying FJ, I could care less about the 2 coasters or the fact that there are only 3 rides etc... I want to feel like I am in Diagon Alley, Hogsmeade etc...just like I feel like I am part of the books every time I read them. 

As far as this whole wand thing goes, I liken it to things like Captain Jack's Pirate Tutorial, World Showcase Players etc... It's a show for everyone and a few lucky people will get chosen to participate. Would I love to be chosen? Absolutely! But there doesn't seem to be any way to logistically handle that and still put on the show.


----------



## Planogirl

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I've never once felt crowded at Animal Kingdom. The place is HUGE.
> 
> That being said, I'm not a HP fanatic, but I've read all the books at least twice, so I'd definitely consider myself a fan. But not enough of one to wait hours to get into Ollivander's when only one person per group gets the wand experience.


I can understand why people don't like this policy BUT I don't see how else they could have done it.  Unless they go to a reservation system of some kind, a long wait is inevitable and it would be a really endless wait if everyone got to do the wand thing.

I have felt VERY crowded at AK and that on a 95 degree day in June with nowhere to escape to.  We were hot and miserable and now I use that experience as my misery barometer.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Planogirl said:


> I can understand why people don't like this policy BUT I don't see how else they could have done it.  Unless they go to a reservation system of some kind, a long wait is inevitable and it would be a really endless wait if everyone got to do the wand thing.
> 
> I have felt VERY crowded at AK and that on a 95 degree day in June with nowhere to escape to.  We were hot and miserable and now I use that experience as my misery barometer.



Well, yes, it could have been done by reservation, like BBB or Pirate's League. That's actually a neat idea.

Sorry about the misery at AK. I think it might have a lot to do with the heat and lack of shading there.


----------



## Planogirl

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Well, yes, it could have been done by reservation, like BBB or Pirate's League. That's actually a neat idea.
> 
> Sorry about the misery at AK. I think it might have a lot to do with the heat and lack of shading there.


I think that you're right about the AK shading not to mention all of that thick vegetation seems to block breezes in most areas.  For some reason AK had wall to wall people that day and all benches and even curbs were inundated with sitting, complaining people.  Needless to say, we fled!!!  

Maybe Universal will still create some kind of system for the wand experience.  They might have thought that people in groups being surprised with the opportunity might work but maybe they're wrong. It is still in previews after all with plenty of bugs to work out.  If it's not all fixed and going smoothly by August then I'll be on here ranting myself.


----------



## mikeandkarla

Any word on WWOHP park hours today?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

mikeandkarla said:


> Any word on WWOHP park hours today?



Pete Werner posted "Still only a two hour preview today." on FB.


----------



## black562

the Dark Marauder said:


> I was chosen last week, actually.
> 
> 
> It gives you +100,000 points on MIB.
> 
> Actually, they don't do anything. Maybe I just haven't mastered my spellcasting yet. Darn being a muggle!



That had me thinking, I am a magician and had talked with my friends about the possibility of "setting myself up" beforehand.  Then, when I got the wand, start making things levitate around me.  The guy would have to remain in character, but I could only imagine what he'd be thinking.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

black562 said:


> That had me thinking, I am a magician and had talked with my friends about the possibility of "setting myself up" beforehand.  Then, when I got the wand, start making things levitate around me.  The guy would have to remain in character, but I could only imagine what he'd be thinking.



My husband is a magician as well. When we DO get to IoA, I'm going to have to stop him from trying to out-maneuver the wizards.


----------



## PrincessKara22

As a big Harry Potter fan I have to say that I'm disappointed in the Ollivander's experience. Not because only one person per group gets to be involved (although I think it could be 2 or 3 depending on wait times) but because the show itself is lacking (from what I've seen on youtube) A ringing bell and some lights/sounds are not what I was expecting. I thought the shopkeeper would be measuring arms, if the wand didn't "fit" that animatronic shelves/boxes would be reacting like in the movie-being blown out of place a little. Obviously the spotlight and the lights for the "Right" wand bc they obviously can't have sparks come out of the wand like in the books but I just thought it would be more over the top & show like.
EDIT: Also, if they do the "well...well...how curious...how very curious..." every time a wand chooses a customer (like in the YT video) that would kinda annoy me. Harry's wand was "curious" because of it's connection to Voldemort's wand--there is no reason for my wand to be a "curious" choice...you know what I mean?


----------



## MrBryan

yeah the 2 wand videos that i saw were extremely bad dumb and laughable

I'm sorry but the whole wand experience doesn't work outside the films, it's just stupid, especially the way the do it.

the pick 2 wands that don't work, then music starts playing and it's obvious the third one is the one

also the actors are horrible, but alas that goes with theme parks, i don't think there is such a thing as a good theme park show, they are all laughable

the beatboxing frog choir was funny bad too


----------



## Metro West

MrBryan said:


> the beatboxing frog choir was funny bad too


 Now that I can't wait to see!


----------



## MrBryan

Metro West said:


> Now that I can't wait to see!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouK5j8B3VpU


----------



## melly

PrincessKara22 said:


> As a big Harry Potter fan I have to say that I'm disappointed in the Ollivander's experience. Not because only one person per group gets to be involved (although I think it could be 2 or 3 depending on wait times) but because the show itself is lacking (from what I've seen on youtube) A ringing bell and some lights/sounds are not what I was expecting. I thought the shopkeeper would be measuring arms, if the wand didn't "fit" that animatronic shelves/boxes would be reacting like in the movie-being blown out of place a little. Obviously the spotlight and the lights for the "Right" wand bc they obviously can't have sparks come out of the wand like in the books but I just thought it would be more over the top & show like.
> EDIT: Also, if they do the "well...well...how curious...how very curious..." every time a wand chooses a customer (like in the YT video) that would kinda annoy me. Harry's wand was "curious" because of it's connection to Voldemort's wand--there is no reason for my wand to be a "curious" choice...you know what I mean?



thats as daft as saying Im dissapointed because I dont really get to fly on a real broomstick around the WWoHP


----------



## PrincessKara22

melly said:


> thats as daft as saying Im dissapointed because I dont really get to fly on a real broomstick around the WWoHP



UM no  
I'm just saying that if I'm waiting 2 hours to get into this show then I want a real SHOW where animatronics are "reacting" to the situation-if they did that for all of the shop windows (which they did) why is it too much to expect in one of the actual attractions??????


----------



## Lucky4me

ITA about Animal Kingdom. On a busy 90 degree day with high humidity, it's my idea of what he** would be like. That hasn't stopped people from pouring into that park every day.  

PrincessKara, maybe they're still getting the bugs out of the Olivander wand choosing show. I'm sure there will be a lot of tweaking until they get it right- for the general masses anyway. Or perhaps it's something where you just have to be there to really get the whole effect.


----------



## NormanMaine

So far, it sounds like an organizational nightmare.  "Ollivander's" alone, may prove more popular than the damned rides.  How are they gonna manage THAT kind of queue through the cramped streets of Hogsmeade?


----------



## MadeToLove

I'd just like to point out one thing that I noticed in ALL the videos and pictures that came out yesterday.

Did you notice that everyone was smiling?  That you didn't hear one person complaining in the background?  I've watched those videos a dozen times now and I've not caught one angry person on them.  I think that says a lot about how Univ. must have done something right if most people are happy.  Sure there were bound to be people who were underwhelmed.  You can't please some people, and a Dursley who thought magic was dumb would hate it (for as they say, if you assume you'll hate it going in, then your sure to create some incident yourself that will justify that hatred).

And, another day, another page.....If you have ridden FJ please procede to the FJ Spoiler thread and tell us everything you saw, felt, remember.  We're waiting for you there.


----------



## bubba's mom

spima3 said:


> Also, the prices of all the HP merchandise is CRAZY.  I am really going to have to set a limit for my kids way ahead of time, so they know going in to chose wisely.  It looks so cool though.



We decided to fly our niece down to meet us in Fla and I told her, the souvenir $$ we were going to spend on her, just bought her r/t airfare.  Poor thing is babysitting her heart out to earn $ to buy her own souvys (I'm sure we'll help if she really wants something and is a bit short.  OR, I can get it when we go back in Oct and give it to her for her bday in Nov...yeah...slick I am  



spima3 said:


> Also, I've seen a price list from someone who was there, and a few other sites where prices are getting posted.   My 3 kids want wands, and we're looking at $75.00 in all, just for the character wands.  Might not be high to some people, but that's high for us, just saying.



Everything is "high" when you have 3 kids!   It's just x3 for EVERYTHING!!  Good luck saving...and don't forget to check under the sofa cushions 



Nicole786 said:


> It's pretty clear that those who have already stated they are underwhelmed by WWoHP are not fans of the series (at least those who have said they aren't) thats fine, but I don't think you were Universals target audience, so I honestly don't think they expected you to be like "Oh Wow!" because the details in the area are very true to the book and are most likely only going to be caught by the fans.
> 
> I think the people who have been in this thread since day 1, the people who have followed the construction updates, the interviews, seen all the movies, read some if not all the books are the folks who will absolutely love it.  The rest of the world is there for the rides and I'm sure they'll be dissapointed.



I will admit...the only reason we have watched every movie (don't even own a book) is BECAUSE Universal was building wwohp.  I thought we could appreciate it better if we had a clue as to what Harry was all about.  That said, our niece that is coming is a HUGE HP fan.  I already know Universal won't disappoint, but just to see HER excited and the look on HER face...totally worth it to me right there.   I think that's how some parents will be...maybe they aren't so much a fan (and may complain about the prices and crowds), but the 'priceless' look on their kids' faces is what it's all about.


----------



## melly

PrincessKara22 said:


> UM no
> I'm just saying that if I'm waiting 2 hours to get into this show then I want a real SHOW where animatronics are "reacting" to the situation-if they did that for all of the shop windows (which they did) why is it too much to expect in one of the actual attractions??????



I know I know....I was only kidding


----------



## melly

spima3 said:


> Also, I've seen a price list from someone who was there, and a few other sites where prices are getting posted.   My 3 kids want wands, and we're looking at $75.00 in all, just for the character wands.  Might not be high to some people, but that's high for us, just saying.



Just pick your favourite kid and they get a wand.


----------



## inkkognito

I don't think HP itself is dissapointing people as much as the way Universal is handling the preview. If I had popped big bucks for the package I would not be happy with only two hours. I would also be displeased that everyone at the hotels is being let in now when I was told I had to book early (although as a local I am certainly taking advantage of that with a hotel room just booked today for tomorrow night). Most people took "preview" and "full HP experience" to mean being able to hang out in the area all day, even if the rides were sporadically down.

I think WW itself will be very cool and can't wait to see all the detail and taste Butterbeer and get a souvenir mug to add to my collection. I forsee a separate Ollivanders line just for people who want the wand to pick them tho'. It's what happened at Disney's Jedi training and their Japanese candy lady doesn't give out candy at all anymore because of the, "My kid didn't get picked, you evil people scarred him for life" brigade. They'll descend on Uni in full force this summer and force a change, and you'll see 'em waiting for two hours just like they do for Jedi now.


----------



## damo

video of walk-through of the ... pretty amazing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvG4MKnp9zw


----------



## tink1957

We finally got in today and it was great....except when we were in line for FJ and stopped to put our stuff in the lockers it delayed us just long enough for the ride to go down  We got to the Sorting Hat and actually were one of the first ones in line this morning but the blasted locker thing got us.  Next time I'll be like my son and not wait for anyone...he got to ride.

On a brighter note, the Butterbeer is tasty as are the Cauldron Cakes and Pumpkin tarts and I spent a load of $ on t-shirts...I just wish I didn't have to get up at 6:00 am to enjoy it.


----------



## damo

tink1957 said:


> We finally got in today and it was great....except when we were in line for FJ and stopped to put our stuff in the lockers it delayed us just long enough for the ride to go down  We got to the Sorting Hat and actually were one of the first ones in line this morning but the blasted locker thing got us.  Next time I'll be like my son and not wait for anyone...he got to ride.
> 
> On a brighter note, the Butterbeer is tasty as are the Cauldron Cakes and Pumpkin tarts and I spent a load of $ on t-shirts...I just wish I didn't have to get up at 6:00 am to enjoy it.



What did your son say about the ride?


----------



## tink1957

He said it was a glorified Spiderman but he is notorious for his understatements.  I wish my daughter had ridden it instead then I could get a true picture.  He's also not as big of a fan as DD & I so I would take it with a grain of salt.  It's also like pulling teeth to get info out of him, he says he doesn't want to ruin it for us.


----------



## black562

Speaking of Olivander's, does anyone know if you HAVE to wait in line for the experience, or can you just go in the store and buy a wand without waiting?  I'm trying to decide how this is going to work when I go in September.  I would prefer to ride FJ first thing after rope drop, then ride everything else in the park, saving the Harry Potter shopping for last.  However, if there are giant lines just to buy a wand, I may have to buy everything in the morning and rent a locker for the day.

So, anyone know?  Do you have to do the wand experience before entering the store, or is that optional?


----------



## damo

black562 said:


> Speaking of Olivander's, does anyone know if you HAVE to wait in line for the experience, or can you just go in the store and buy a wand without waiting?  I'm trying to decide how this is going to work when I go in September.  I would prefer to ride FJ first thing after rope drop, then ride everything else in the park, saving the Harry Potter shopping for last.  However, if there are giant lines just to buy a wand, I may have to buy everything in the morning and rent a locker for the day.
> 
> So, anyone know?  Do you have to do the wand experience before entering the store, or is that optional?



The wands are actually sold at the building attached to Ollivander's.  So you don't need to wait.


----------



## Planogirl

Actually "a glorified Spiderman" sounds pretty good to me since Spiderman is such an excellent ride.

OK, the two hour preview period might be disappointing.  I can understand that.  However everything else just gets me more and more excited!


----------



## *LittleMermaid*

WebmasterPete said:


> Okay, first of all here is the text of the letter I was handed at check-in this morning:
> 
> Welcome,
> 
> We have exciting news for you!
> 
> You will be among the first guests to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal Orlando Resort!
> 
> As on on-site hotel guest, you will be given Early Park Admission for an exclusive preview of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, which is scheduled to begin at 8:00AM each day during your stay.  You must arrive at Islands of Adventure by 8:45AM (clearly that's a typo on their part, it should have read 7:45AM) and proceed directly to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter to ensure access to the area.
> 
> 
> 
> .​




It is not a typo because if you are not in by 9:00 AM you are not guaranteed access even if you are a package holder.​


----------



## inkkognito

Yes, my guess is a glorified Spiderman too and that's not a bad thing. Imagine how great Spidey would be with a robot arm instead of old style ride vehicles.

We've got two shots at FJ, tomorrow and Mon. morning. Rest assured I will be posted a very detailed trip report (I have to because it's my job so I will definitely follow through). I don't think we're going to bring the video camera tho' because I don't want to mess with lockers. We'll just stow everything in our cargo pants and maybe bring the camcorder the second day if we get to ride FJ the first.


----------



## *LittleMermaid*

Nicole786 said:


> It's pretty clear that those who have already stated they are underwhelmed by WWoHP are not fans of the series (at least those who have said they aren't) thats fine, but I don't think you were Universals target audience, so I honestly don't think they expected you to be like "Oh Wow!" because the details in the area are very true to the book and are most likely only going to be caught by the fans.
> 
> The fans of the series, Universals target audience, are the ones they were afraid would be "underwhelmed."  Having soda, making the shops larger, are all things that would have caused them to be "underwhelmed".  It was a smart move on Universal's part to stay true, and very "Disney" like.
> 
> Think about the people you know that go to Disney that hate it, majority of those who hate it do not like Disney.  They don't like Disney movies, Disney channel, disney music, so why would they like Disney World? And some do like it, but they don't have the same appreciation for the details like Hidden Mickeys, overly themed queues...etc
> 
> I think the people who have been in this thread since day 1, the people who have followed the construction updates, the interviews, seen all the movies, read some if not all the books are the folks who will absolutely love it.  The rest of the world is there for the rides and I'm sure they'll be dissapointed.



Very well said!    But I gotta say that I have not read any of the books or seen any of the movies and I was in love with the area when I saw it.


----------



## damo

inkkognito said:


> Yes, my guess is a glorified Spiderman too and that's not a bad thing. Imagine how great Spidey would be with a robot arm instead of old style ride vehicles.



Imagine IOA having the two best theme park rides in the world.  How great is that?!!!


----------



## inkkognito

They need to start maintaining poor Spidey tho'. DH rides it a lot and says there is almost always something major not functioning properly. Sad to see such a great ride not at its peak.


----------



## donaldduck352

inkkognito said:


> They need to start maintaining poor Spidey tho'. DH rides it a lot and says there is almost always something major not functioning properly. Sad to see such a great ride not at its peak.



*I agree.Think alot got to do with the glasses.The 3-D effect just dont seem the same as it was just afew years ago.

But it still is the best ride in Orlando,for now until FJ opens to the public.*


----------



## *LittleMermaid*

inkkognito said:


> They need to start maintaining poor Spidey tho'. DH rides it a lot and says there is almost always something major not functioning properly. Sad to see such a great ride not at its peak.



And then everyone will complain that the ride is shut down and that spiderman is the only reason why they went to universal...  you can never please everyone.


----------



## MadeToLove

Thought someone might find this little video interesting:

http://www.the-leaky-cauldron.org/2010/5/29/leaky-in-the-potter-park-part-1

Leaky is one of the top Potter fan news sites, and Pottercast is the top Potter podcast.  These guys are uber fans and this is just a video of their reactions today.  I thought the little "interview" with the TM was nice. More to come from them.


----------



## Tiffany

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Not sure what your definition of preview is. To ME, as a consumer, it would mean I got to go into an area that was not ready for the general public yet. Unrestricted.


 
I agree with you.  If I had paid I would be a little upset about only getting 2hrs a day.


----------



## black562

Tiffany said:


> I agree with you.  If I had paid I would be a little upset about only getting 2hrs a day.



I think Pete said it best when he said getting to preview a movie doesn't mean just the first ten minutes.

Oh, have a look at this video from a few months ago...love how it says "everyone is going to get to try different wands...."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmG0K3eEfgE


----------



## rjvose17

I got in AGAIN this morning and was able to actually get in with the early morning people and got to ride FJ!!! I was one of the first dozen through and took lots more pics today. I rode the ride about 8:10 am and by the time I was out ( I was able to walk on, no line) the line was all the way out of the castle and into the streets of Hogsmead. One team member told me from the gates at Hogwarts to the seats of the ride it's a six hour que! I can't imagine. However it is continual like haunted mansion, so it should move fairly fast. I will say it exceeded my expectations and a glorified spiderman is a good analogy. I will post more under the FJ spoiler post!  So in the past two days I have spent a total of about 5 hours in WWOHP, and it was def. enough time. It's very small and once you have done the rides there are only a few shops and things to do other wise. I hope they expand it and elaborate on it in the future. Overall I am very satisfied, im a huge HP fan and cried upon entry I even hugged the TM that let me in.


----------



## Momw/aplan

Tiffany said:


> I agree with you.  *If I had paid I would be a little upset *about only getting 2hrs a day.



Yep.  I did.  And I am.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

How much extra money actually was it?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

rjvose17 said:


> I got in AGAIN this morning and was able to actually get in with the early morning people and got to ride FJ!!! I was one of the first dozen through and took lots more pics today. I rode the ride about 8:10 am and by the time I was out ( I was able to walk on, no line) the line was all the way out of the castle and into the streets of Hogsmead. One team member told me from the gates at Hogwarts to the seats of the ride it's a six hour que! I can't imagine. However it is continual like haunted mansion, so it should move fairly fast. I will say it exceeded my expectations and a glorified spiderman is a good analogy. I will post more under the FJ spoiler post!  So in the past two days I have spent a total of about 5 hours in WWOHP, and it was def. enough time. It's very small and once you have done the rides there are only a few shops and things to do other wise. I hope they expand it and elaborate on it in the future. Overall I am very satisfied, im a huge HP fan and cried upon entry I even hugged the TM that let me in.



Can't wait to hear more about FJ! It sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## damo

rjvose17 said:


> I got in AGAIN this morning and was able to actually get in with the early morning people and got to ride FJ!!! I was one of the first dozen through and took lots more pics today. I rode the ride about 8:10 am and by the time I was out ( I was able to walk on, no line) the line was all the way out of the castle and into the streets of Hogsmead. One team member told me from the gates at Hogwarts to the seats of the ride it's a six hour que! I can't imagine. However it is continual like haunted mansion, so it should move fairly fast. I will say it exceeded my expectations and a glorified spiderman is a good analogy. I will post more under the FJ spoiler post!  So in the past two days I have spent a total of about 5 hours in WWOHP, and it was def. enough time. It's very small and once you have done the rides there are only a few shops and things to do other wise. I hope they expand it and elaborate on it in the future. Overall I am very satisfied, im a huge HP fan and cried upon entry I even hugged the TM that let me in.



Thanks for heading over to the spoiler thread.   As of yet, not one person has given us any details.


----------



## CLPClarinet

This might have a few photos people haven't seen of the queue for FJ. I haven't really scoured the net for photos. Oh and keep in mind...this site is a gossip site and many of the comments can be on the *not suited for children* side. They show a few pics of the holograms and stuff. Pretty neat! 

http://community.livejournal.com/ohnotheydidnt/47364692.html


----------



## petals

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Right, but this is part of a theme park that will have thousands of people visiting every day. Some adjustment was definitely called for.
> 
> From the pictures and videos, I'm definitely underwhelmed, especially since hearing FJ isn't that special. I think we'll skip Universal and stay at Disney next trip.



I'm sorry but no I don't care if it's a theme park or not if they're going to do something in honour of something ie create a hogsmeade to bring the books to life they do it properly and that means if the shops are small in the books they're small in reality and I think the tourists will just have to deal with that! I wouldn't walk into disney and expect to see a tiny castle in the centre so I'm not going to WOHP and expecting to see wide open spaces in the shops. Also I understand the thing with Ollivanders only picking one person imagine how long it would take if they did that with every single person that walked into the park everyday... 
people getting previews should be glad they're getting previews at all even if they are only 2 hours as well because everywhere else I read no previews it was just opening and that was it. These previews seem to have only come this week. Also absolutely loving the videos and pics. Was disappointed that hogwarts wasn't going to be a walk through the whole way as well that it's only for the ride *** I hate most rides and only really go on the kiddie ones but like looking at things so would have loved to see hogwarts inside walking but the vids are good enough  

Does anyone know btw the grey jumper Emma Watson had on at the end of the video of the HP Cast visiting the park can that be bought in the park and if so how much? I want to try judge how much money I'll need for IOA day of my hols lol


----------



## black562

A bit off topic here, but concerning the lockers in Hogsmead as well as the rest of the park.  I know they're free for three hours or so, but how much are they for the day and how do you pay?  Do you just put money in when you're ready and, if so, is there a place to get change, etc.. 

It sounds like I'm going to have to be at the gate in September about 30 minutes before they open it so I can get on FJ right off in the morning....I know that resort guests get in an hour early, but the line should be minimal at rope drop in any event.  From the sounds of things, I may have to do all my shopping at that time before the crowds get crazy...that means a locker would be needed before riding the other rides.  I guess I could get a free locker before riding each ride where needed (hulk, dueling dragons, etc...) and that may be better than paying for one.  Then I guess I would take the bags to the car before heading over to the studios (I'm doing both parks in one day).

Thoughts?


----------



## damo

black562 said:


> A bit off topic here, but concerning the lockers in Hogsmead as well as the rest of the park.  I know they're free for three hours or so, but how much are they for the day and how do you pay?  Do you just put money in when you're ready and, if so, is there a place to get change, etc..
> 
> It sounds like I'm going to have to be at the gate in September about 30 minutes before they open it so I can get on FJ right off in the morning....I know that resort guests get in an hour early, but the line should be minimal at rope drop in any event.  From the sounds of things, I may have to do all my shopping at that time before the crowds get crazy...that means a locker would be needed before riding the other rides.  I guess I could get a free locker before riding each ride where needed (hulk, dueling dragons, etc...) and that may be better than paying for one.  Then I guess I would take the bags to the car before heading over to the studios (I'm doing both parks in one day).
> 
> Thoughts?



I would just watch the boards for the next couple of months.  So many things are going to change between now and then.  There are all day lockers at the front of the parks that you can use and return to during the day.  They are under $10 and you reuse them for the day.


----------



## damo

petals said:


> I'm sorry but no I don't care if it's a theme park or not if they're going to do something in honour of something ie create a hogsmeade to bring the books to life they do it properly and that means if the shops are small in the books they're small in reality and I think the tourists will just have to deal with that! I wouldn't walk into disney and expect to see a tiny castle in the centre so I'm not going to WOHP and expecting to see wide open spaces in the shops. Also I understand the thing with Ollivanders only picking one person imagine how long it would take if they did that with every single person that walked into the park everyday...
> people getting previews should be glad they're getting previews at all even if they are only 2 hours as well because everywhere else I read no previews it was just opening and that was it. These previews seem to have only come this week. Also absolutely loving the videos and pics. Was disappointed that hogwarts wasn't going to be a walk through the whole way as well that it's only for the ride *** I hate most rides and only really go on the kiddie ones but like looking at things so would have loved to see hogwarts inside walking but the vids are good enough
> 
> Does anyone know btw the grey jumper Emma Watson had on at the end of the video of the HP Cast visiting the park can that be bought in the park and if so how much? I want to try judge how much money I'll need for IOA day of my hols lol



You can walk through the Hogwarts queue.  There are exits before the ride.  I think many people will be doing exactly that.  When the ride went down today, they still let people do the queue.


----------



## Donut23

*LittleMermaid* said:


> And then everyone will complain that the ride is shut down and that spiderman is the only reason why they went to universal...  you can never please everyone.



I guess the person complaining about not maintaining rides has forgotten about the Yeti.....and lets not forget the headless dragon at DL last summer.  Their entire Nightastic summer theme was based around the new dragon. I WILL say, it IS fantastic - we saw it last fall.  However, at rehearsals just before opening night....the head fell off and it was gone for the entire summer Nightastic season.....that would be an oops.

I have also heard that the dino in AK is not functioning as it has in the past.


----------



## FINFAN

Donut23 said:


> I guess the person complaining about not maintaining rides has forgotten about the Yeti.....and lets not forget the headless dragon at DL last summer.  Their entire Nightastic summer theme was based around the new dragon. I WILL say, it IS fantastic - we saw it last fall.  However, at rehearsals just before opening night....the head fell off and it was gone for the entire summer Nightastic season.....that would be an oops.
> 
> I have also heard that the dino in AK is not functioning as it has in the past.



the Dino is out for refurb...a little guy is in his place...he he heee....you know, my mom always said to watch out for the small quiet types...however, the ride is still operational.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

PrincessKara22 said:


> I thought the shopkeeper would be measuring arms, if the wand didn't "fit" that animatronic shelves/boxes would be reacting like in the movie-being blown out of place a little. Obviously the spotlight and the lights for the "Right" wand bc they obviously can't have sparks come out of the wand like in the books but I just thought it would be more over the top & show like.


The shopkeeper did all of that when I went. The first wand caused shelves to move; the second caused a thunderstorm.


----------



## WaltD4Me

petals said:


> I'm sorry but no I don't care if it's a theme park or not if they're going to do something in honour of something ie create a hogsmeade to bring the books to life they do it properly and that means if the shops are small in the books they're small in reality and I think the tourists will just have to deal with that! I wouldn't walk into disney and expect to see a tiny castle in the centre so I'm not going to WOHP and expecting to see wide open spaces in the shops. Also I understand the thing with Ollivanders only picking one person imagine how long it would take if they did that with every single person that walked into the park everyday...
> people getting previews should be glad they're getting previews at all even if they are only 2 hours as well because everywhere else I read no previews it was just opening and that was it. These previews seem to have only come this week. Also absolutely loving the videos and pics. Was disappointed that hogwarts wasn't going to be a walk through the whole way as well that it's only for the ride *** I hate most rides and only really go on the kiddie ones but like looking at things so would have loved to see hogwarts inside walking but the vids are good enough



I'm sorry, but I have respectfully disagree with the part about the previews. They did not just pop up out of nowhere this week. _Universal_ advertised and sold Harry Potter packages for these dates. I'm sure they didn't think people were booking the package to come and peer over the fence. I thought about booking the HP package as I usually take a week's vacation in May and am a big Potter fan and can't wait to see WWofHP. I wasn't able to take this week off due to a work conflict, but if I had, I would have been pretty upset. I get two weeks vacation and when I plan and pay for a trip, I want to make an informed decision about how to use my precious vacation time. Universal definitely should have been upfront with people at the very least who were buying the HP Package so they could decide if they wanted to make the trip knowing about the 2 open time frame or at another time when the area would be open all day. Had these days just been random soft openings where all of a sudden they allow park guests in and then shut it down in an hour or two, then I would say those people were lucky to get a preview, but I would not felt at all lucky booking an HP package only to find out upon arrival that I would only be allowed in for 2 hours a day to test everything for them.


----------



## Disney Padawan

the Dark Marauder said:


> The shopkeeper did all of that when I went. The first wand caused shelves to move; the second caused a thunderstorm.



I had a feeling that it would do more than ring a bell. Glad to hear that there's more effects. 

Off topic but I noticed that you're a BTTF fan. I am a huge fan and love most things BTTF. I was wondering if you knew when the bluray would be out? Hope they remaster the ride sequence found on the DVD to HD!


----------



## muffyn

DumGuestTricks said:


> After going on our trip there yesterday, I seriously believe NO ONE will care that there are no soda products in the area. It's not like it's that huge of a deal to go to another land for a soda fix.
> 
> People will be sucked into this world the only thing they'll want is to try the different Butterbeers, Pumpkin Juice, and WWoHP drinks that are available there only. :



totally disagree

for those of us who can ONLY drink diet drinks(diabetic), this is a huge inconvenience. if I want to enjoy lunch with my family in WWOHP I am forced to travel out of that land to find an appropriate beverage & bring it all the way back in.  (no I wouldn't bring it in with me, not if i wanted to ride something 1st before eating).
     sure there is water... but do YOU want water?

i just feel this is poor planning by the universal team for many of us out here.


----------



## Planogirl

muffyn said:


> totally disagree
> 
> for those of us who can ONLY drink diet drinks(diabetic), this is a huge inconvenience. if I want to enjoy lunch with my family in WWOHP I am forced to travel out of that land to find an appropriate beverage & bring it all the way back in.  (no I wouldn't bring it in with me, not if i wanted to ride something 1st before eating).
> sure there is water... but do YOU want water?
> 
> i just feel this is poor planning by the universal team for many of us out here.


I read elsewhere that this was requested by J K Rowling.  Personally I plan to just drink water.


----------



## donaldduck352

*A muffynn,stay at the mouse then.You think Universal will not fill youre needs.Then Disney is is the place for you.

Better yet,have you even tried Universal????

They are more then happy to fullfill your health problems.You will never know till you go...*


----------



## CLPClarinet

Can anyone tell me about any Snape merchandise that's available? Please and thank you!


----------



## muffyn

donaldduck352 said:


> *A muffynn,stay at the mouse then.You think Universal will not fill youre needs.Then Disney is is the place for you.
> 
> Better yet,have you even tried Universal????
> 
> They are more then happy to fullfill your health problems.You will never know till you go...*



*sigh*

been to universal NUMEROUS times
love universal   

but think its inconsiderate on JKR part ( from what was mentioned her request)  for this not to have options like in the rest of the park.


----------



## MadeToLove

CLPClarinet said:


> Can anyone tell me about any Snape merchandise that's available? Please and thank you!



YOu know, when I first saw the Inside the Magic video with all the product in it, I could have sworn that there was a Snape pin on this pin rack, so I enlarged it, still couldn't tell, then I looked and there was a Harry pin on one side, and a Ron pin on the other, so it must have been Hermione. 

I'm curious about Snape as well.  We know from one report that someone bought his wand (Nobel Collection replica I assume).  I suspect he may be on a frog card or on a pin as well.  But I've found in the past that there's not a whole lot of Snape products out there (just one style of T-shirt for the last three movies, I have them all - and will be wearing them when I go) and a few posters, etc. (never sexy snape poses) or merch that features the badies/death eaters that he gets lumped into.  Merchandisers really don't get it.  Snape is number one among female Potter fans over 25 (of which there are more of us than one might think).


----------



## inkkognito

Am at front of rope for hp, tms saying fj to be down all day,we will see.


----------



## mom2aandj

inkkognito said:


> Am at front of rope for hp, tms saying fj to be down all day,we will see.



oh no!  I'm so sorry.


----------



## mymouse

black562 said:


> A bit off topic here, but concerning the lockers in Hogsmead as well as the rest of the park.  I know they're free for three hours or so, but how much are they for the day and how do you pay?  Do you just put money in when you're ready and, if so, is there a place to get change, etc..
> 
> It sounds like I'm going to have to be at the gate in September about 30 minutes before they open it so I can get on FJ right off in the morning....I know that resort guests get in an hour early, but the line should be minimal at rope drop in any event.  From the sounds of things, I may have to do all my shopping at that time before the crowds get crazy...that means a locker would be needed before riding the other rides.  I guess I could get a free locker before riding each ride where needed (hulk, dueling dragons, etc...) and that may be better than paying for one.  Then I guess I would take the bags to the car before heading over to the studios (I'm doing both parks in one day).
> 
> Thoughts?



Send your purchases to package pickup.  They will be ready for you at the end of the day at the Trading Company store as you exit the park.  Normal turn around time given is 3 hours from time of purchase until they arrive at the Trading Company for pickup.

When you head to Studios you could take the packages to your car or check them in at the Studios store It's a Wrap package pickup area.  You can then pick them up when you leave Studios.  

Package pickup is a free service so you don"t have to hassle with the lockers.


----------



## damo

muffyn said:


> totally disagree
> 
> for those of us who can ONLY drink diet drinks(diabetic), this is a huge inconvenience. if I want to enjoy lunch with my family in WWOHP I am forced to travel out of that land to find an appropriate beverage & bring it all the way back in.  (no I wouldn't bring it in with me, not if i wanted to ride something 1st before eating).
> sure there is water... but do YOU want water?
> 
> i just feel this is poor planning by the universal team for many of us out here.



If you are eating at Three Broomsticks it will take you under 1 minute to walk into Lost Continent and get yourself a diet drink.


----------



## Magpie

muffyn said:


> totally disagree
> 
> for those of us who can ONLY drink diet drinks(diabetic), this is a huge inconvenience. if I want to enjoy lunch with my family in WWOHP I am forced to travel out of that land to find an appropriate beverage & bring it all the way back in.  (no I wouldn't bring it in with me, not if i wanted to ride something 1st before eating).
> *sure there is water... but do YOU want water?*
> 
> i just feel this is poor planning by the universal team for many of us out here.



My son is hypoglycemic.  And you know what?  Diet drinks can also muck up your blood sugar, depending on which sweetener is used.  Sorbital is just as bad as sugar!  Pop is expensive, too.  That five dollar drink can quickly add up to 20 dollars or more in a day - 80 dollars easy, for a family of four.  And that's money we could have spent on souvenirs, or nice meals.

We love water!  It's free, and thirst-quenching.  And as I tell my kids, "If you don't want water, then you're obviously not thirsty!"


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Magpie said:


> My son is hypoglycemic.  And you know what?  Diet drinks can also muck up your blood sugar, depending on which sweetener is used.  Sorbital is just as bad as sugar!  Pop is expensive, too.  That five dollar drink can quickly add up to 20 dollars or more in a day - 80 dollars easy, for a family of four.  And that's money we could have spent on souvenirs, or nice meals.
> 
> We love water!  It's free, and thirst-quenching.  And as I tell my kids, "If you don't want water, then you're obviously not thirsty!"



Well I have to disagree on that. I am also Hypoglycemic and let me say, I don't like water. It may sound weird, but it's the truth. I'd rather have a diet soda and only drink water because I have to, not because I want to.


----------



## damo

PrincessKara22 said:


> As a big Harry Potter fan I have to say that I'm disappointed in the Ollivander's experience. Not because only one person per group gets to be involved (although I think it could be 2 or 3 depending on wait times) but because the show itself is lacking (from what I've seen on youtube) A ringing bell and some lights/sounds are not what I was expecting. I thought the shopkeeper would be measuring arms, if the wand didn't "fit" that animatronic shelves/boxes would be reacting like in the movie-being blown out of place a little. Obviously the spotlight and the lights for the "Right" wand bc they obviously can't have sparks come out of the wand like in the books but I just thought it would be more over the top & show like.
> EDIT: Also, if they do the "well...well...how curious...how very curious..." every time a wand chooses a customer (like in the YT video) that would kinda annoy me. Harry's wand was "curious" because of it's connection to Voldemort's wand--there is no reason for my wand to be a "curious" choice...you know what I mean?



This video may make you happier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPJKPE0yKGM

Seems there are different effects used for different guests.


----------



## Claire-Bear

Hmm do you think its still worth bringing a rucksack? I was going to bring a rucksack for a towel (water rides, or maybe not worth it?), maybe snacks, maybe a water bottle..along with a waist bag for carrying cameras on the rides..or should I just forget all that and only bring the waist bag for sake of not having to stop at lockers? hmm..

Edit: Actually I'll stick with bringing the rucksack too since I wanted to bring a water fan too


----------



## DisneyGerry

muffyn said:


> totally disagree
> 
> for those of us who can ONLY drink diet drinks(diabetic), this is a huge inconvenience. if I want to enjoy lunch with my family in WWOHP I am forced to travel out of that land to find an appropriate beverage & bring it all the way back in.  (no I wouldn't bring it in with me, not if i wanted to ride something 1st before eating).
> sure there is water... but do YOU want water?
> 
> i just feel this is poor planning by the universal team for many of us out here.



I read somewhere that this is part of JK Rowling's initiatives for healthy kids, etc.  It seems she had a heavy hand in WWoHP.


----------



## DisneyGerry

CLPClarinet said:


> Can anyone tell me about any Snape merchandise that's available? Please and thank you!



There is a corner in Mr Filch's for the 'villians'


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

PrincessKara22 said:


> UM no
> I'm just saying that if I'm waiting 2 hours to get into this show then I want a real SHOW where animatronics are "reacting" to the situation-if they did that for all of the shop windows (which they did) why is it too much to expect in one of the actual attractions??????


...and i want a million dollars.  You're basing your thoughts on someones youtube video.  I'm sure the experience is a lot more fulfilling and enjoyable.  

This is why I'm refusing to look at ANY videos.  No matter what it's not going to be the same as being there.

As for the complaints about beverages.. all i can say is really?  You can buy a beverage outside of WW and bring it with you.  I can't get a great beer at Magic Kingdom but it doesn't stop me from enjoying the Hall of Presidents.


----------



## Lucky4me

damo said:


> This video may make you happier.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPJKPE0yKGM
> 
> Seems there are different effects used for different guests.



Very very cool. The look on the kids face is priceless.


----------



## DisneyGerry

damo said:


> If you are eating at Three Broomsticks it will take you under 1 minute to walk into Lost Continent and get yourself a diet drink.



yeah no shortage of possible drink locations/ portables right outside either gate


----------



## Metro West

Claire-Bear said:


> Hmm do you think its still worth bringing a rucksack? I was going to bring a rucksack for a towel (water rides, or maybe not worth it?), maybe snacks, maybe a water bottle..along with a waist bag for carrying cameras on the rides..or should I just forget all that and only bring the waist bag for sake of not having to stop at lockers? hmm..
> 
> Edit: Actually I'll stick with bringing the rucksack too since I wanted to bring a water fan too


 If you can get away with just the fanny pack, do it. Otherwise you're going to end lugging the rucksack around with you.


----------



## DisneyGerry

Portofino Resort tonight WWoHP tomorrow am?  Told kids need a game plan--see how many we can do in 2hr period?


----------



## Claire-Bear

Metro West said:


> If you can get away with just the fanny pack, do it. Otherwise you're going to end lugging the rucksack around with you.



That part I don't mind since it'll be DBF  but worried about leaving our water fan behind due to the heat


----------



## inkkognito

I don't knoe why they said it wouldn't open as it did after 9. People waited since 8, us included. We got on by 915. We had been right at the rope but rude people were shoving to the front and even challenging the TMs. My husband is not as assertive so peopel got in front of him, but a taste of my elbow, coupled with, "I waited an hour and you are NOT passing me" worked for me. Of course all hell broke loose when the rope weent down, but another elbow fest won me my rightful place in line. It took forver to actually start, but we were inside in the castle so it was nice and cool.

Eventually we boardedj they asked if we would split and each sit separatel with a group of three, which was fine with us. The ride is Spidey on steriods and so good - am currently risking a 90 min. Line (and probablr breakdown) to try to get one more, even tho it will cost me seeing anything else.

The castle is breathtaking but gets a little old when you hear the same speech for the millionth time. The ride is so amazingly enhanced by the robot arm and post Spidey screens and holograms in addition to real effects. The spiders are not overly scary unless you  you are a mega aracnophobe. The dragon heat isn't overly intense. I thought the dementrors would be more cold and freaky. But I'm not sayying I didnLt love it. Most things are not intense to me because I am a coaster fanatic and visir Hallowwen Horror Nights ever peak night.

I wouldn't say it's particularly rough, nor did it get me motion sick like Back to the Fututre used to. I thought it was going to br claustrophobic but you forget you're tightly secured I a small vehicle one you get going. You really feel like you're flying.

Morew later and meanwhile please wish me luck for a second ridew. We've been waitinf 30 mns. And are still moving steadily.


----------



## jenn-n-okla

Does anyone have a map to post.  I remember seeing one not long ago with the fast way marked in red but now I can't find it.  Also for those of you there have they said that after this weekend it will close up again or is it going to be open throughout the summer?


----------



## damo

Yay inkkognito!!!  Hope you get on again so we get another great review!!!


jenn-n-okla, what are you referencing when you said "it" will close up again?  The whole area should be open for the summer.


----------



## rjvose17

inkkognito said:


> I don't knoe why they said it wouldn't open as it did after 9. People waited since 8, us included. We got on by 915. We had been right at the rope but rude people were shoving to the front and even challenging the TMs. My husband is not as assertive so peopel got in front of him, but a taste of my elbow, coupled with, "I waited an hour and you are NOT passing me" worked for me. Of course all hell broke loose when the rope weent down, but another elbow fest won me my rightful place in line. It took forver to actually start, but we were inside in the castle so it was nice and cool.
> 
> Eventually we boardedj they asked if we would split and each sit separatel with a group of three, which was fine with us. The ride is Spidey on steriods and so good - am currently risking a 90 min. Line (and probablr breakdown) to try to get one more, even tho it will cost me seeing anything else.
> 
> The castle is breathtaking but gets a little old when you hear the same speech for the millionth time. The ride is so amazingly enhanced by the robot arm and post Spidey screens and holograms in addition to real effects. The spiders are not overly scary unless you  you are a mega aracnophobe. The dragon heat isn't overly intense. I thought the dementrors would be more cold and freaky. But I'm not sayying I didnLt love it. Most things are not intense to me because I am a coaster fanatic and visir Hallowwen Horror Nights ever peak night.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's particularly rough, nor did it get me motion sick like Back to the Fututre used to. I thought it was going to br claustrophobic but you forget you're tightly secured I a small vehicle one you get going. You really feel like you're flying.
> 
> Morew later and meanwhile please wish me luck for a second ridew. We've been waitinf 30 mns. And are still moving steadily.



YAYYY!! Im glad you got on. I don't think anything was overly scary BUT very close. I think it would scare younger children. My daughter would be terrified if she were tall enough to ride, she's 43 inches so maybe next year? I have never been to Horror nights, but am a coaster junkie myself, and thought that once I allowed myself to truly experience it, it was intense. It's a good ride, I was surprised.  HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## Momw/aplan

muffyn said:


> totally disagree
> 
> for those of us who can ONLY drink diet drinks(diabetic), this is a huge inconvenience. if I want to enjoy lunch with my family in WWOHP I am forced to travel out of that land to find an appropriate beverage & bring it all the way back in.  (no I wouldn't bring it in with me, not if i wanted to ride something 1st before eating).
> sure there is water... but do YOU want water?
> 
> i just feel this is poor planning by the universal team for many of us out here.



I do drink water quite often.  But I understand those who might not want to.  Maybe you can bring some of those Crystal Lite packets with you to add to your water (or something else like that diabetic approved)?  They'd take up practically no space in a bag or could even fit in your pocket.  If I were diabetic and didn't like water I'd probably keep some of those with me all the time anyway just in case I ever wanted a drink and couldn't get a diet soda.


----------



## jenn-n-okla

damo said:


> Yay inkkognito!!!  Hope you get on again so we get another great review!!!
> 
> 
> jenn-n-okla, what are you referencing when you said "it" will close up again?  The whole area should be open for the summer.



Just wondering it the entire land WWOHP will close up to the general public after this weekend in order to wait for the GO of June 18th.


----------



## MrBryan

jenn-n-okla said:


> Just wondering it the entire land WWOHP will close up to the general public after this weekend in order to wait for the GO of June 18th.


it hasn't opened to the GP yet

it has been opening from 8-10 each morning for hotel guests

that part at least will continue through june 18


----------



## Momw/aplan

jenn-n-okla said:


> Just wondering it the entire land WWOHP will close up to the general public after this weekend in order to wait for the GO of June 18th.



It's not technically open to the general public right now.  It's open for the people who purchased Harry Potter Vacation Packages months ago before the GO was announced.  (As well, it seems, for anyone else who walks into one of the three on-site hotels and books a room at the moment.)  But it's not open for anyone else.  These package people will continue to arrive from now right up until GO day.

Edit: Mr Bryan beat me to it .


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Inkkognito! So excited you got to ride. It sounds awesome. Crossing my fingers for your second ride and then I want details on how it all went down this morning.


----------



## derekburgan

I've been trying to take in as much of this weekend as possible through various Twitter/Facebook/Message boards. It's really an amazing time we live in where we can pretty much get "real time" reporting and pictures of everything within minutes. 

What stands out to me the most though is the huge difference of opinion between Pete's updates and everything else I've been reading. Everyone has the right to their opinion, and I can't WAIT to listen to the Universal podcast tomorrow, but to-a-person everything I've read/watched about this past weekend has been extrememly positive. Other boards have people desperately trying to book a hotel room hoping to get a chance to experience the few hours they are letting people in. I understand all of Pete's frustrations (at least the one's he has made public so far), but SO many other people are just raving about the WWOHP and outside of Pete the only negative remarks I have seen are from people who haven't gone.

Everyone should look at both the pros and cons on WWOHP before spending the money to go, but it's interesting to see the reactions of The Dis compared to Inside the Magic, Attractions Magazine or even Harry Potter sites like Pottercast. We're talking 180 degrees apart.


----------



## shrtswt2thpt

muffyn said:


> totally disagree
> 
> for those of us who can ONLY drink diet drinks(diabetic), this is a huge inconvenience. if I want to enjoy lunch with my family in WWOHP I am forced to travel out of that land to find an appropriate beverage & bring it all the way back in.  (no I wouldn't bring it in with me, not if i wanted to ride something 1st before eating).
> sure there is water... but do YOU want water?
> 
> i just feel this is poor planning by the universal team for many of us out here.



Having lived with three people who have diabetes (one with a pump) the best strategey I can recommend is to talk with your doctor.  It is important to manage the disease but not let the disease manage you.  There are options, you just have to be willing to use them.


----------



## yaytezIOA

Only hotel guests have been getting in, and it's been crazy watching them walk out with tons of Potter stuff...but the rest of us will most likely have to wait. It's very funny hearing those who are impressed with it argue with those who aren't. It's very much the same old dividing line it always was...or it's breaking down to be. Disney vs. Universal. 
The ones that love it, are not really into Disney as much as the ones who don't love it. 
Pete's reaction, honestly, was expected. It can't live up to the hype that everyone has. Seriously. Mostly because it's not a whole new theme park, just a new land. Personally I am just waiting to try butterbeer and ride FJ. I think its going to be great, but it's not going to be the coming of theme park jesus that so many hoped it would be. It's going to be the world of Harry Potter, without having Harry Potter crammed down your throat. 
We havent been lucky enough to catch the previews, but there are a lot of pictures to be seen.
I seriously think Universal is trying to bite off too much by trying to sell to Disney fans as the next big thing, those who are mouse loyal are just that. They can't be bought!


----------



## inkkognito

I went in mostly as a skeptic altho' Spidey gave me some hope. But I'm not an HP fanatic so I knew it would take a lot to impress me. I have to say FJ really did. Granted, not as a thrill ride (ie scary or intense) but as a techological marvel that left me wondering what would be next after each scene.Most simulators can't match up to the real thing for me because of the lack o real motion, but the robot arms takes care of that.

Sadly it broke down after an hour wait so no second ride. Oh well, butter beer is YUMMY!


----------



## WaltD4Me

derekburgan said:


> I've been trying to take in as much of this weekend as possible through various Twitter/Facebook/Message boards. It's really an amazing time we live in where we can pretty much get "real time" reporting and pictures of everything within minutes.
> 
> What stands out to me the most though is the huge difference of opinion between Pete's updates and everything else I've been reading. Everyone has the right to their opinion, and I can't WAIT to listen to the Universal podcast tomorrow, but to-a-person everything I've read/watched about this past weekend has been extrememly positive. Other boards have people desperately trying to book a hotel room hoping to get a chance to experience the few hours they are letting people in. I understand all of Pete's frustrations (at least the one's he has made public so far), but SO many other people are just raving about the WWOHP and outside of Pete the only negative remarks I have seen are from people who haven't gone.
> 
> Everyone should look at both the pros and cons on WWOHP before spending the money to go, but it's interesting to see the reactions of The Dis compared to Inside the Magic, Attractions Magazine or even Harry Potter sites like Pottercast. We're talking 180 degrees apart.



I don't know, I've read some reports from people who were "underwhelmed" they didn't bash it, by any means, but they didn't rave either and expressed some disappointments. Yes, alot of reports have been very positive, but not all. Seems almost everyone is commenting how small the area is. 

I'm really curious to hear what Pete says too. So far, really he has just commented on the only 2 hour open time and I have read other complaints about that. Universal should have told people about it before they arrived.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Lucky4me said:


> Very very cool. The look on the kids face is priceless.



Yeah, I thought this video was MUCH better than the first one, until I saw the crowd in the store part of Ollivander's. Yikes.


----------



## jenn-n-okla

Oh ok so GP will not be allowed into any of the area until June 18th?  Sorry but I am still totally confused.  We didn't purchase the HP package because we had already booked Disney back in December which is when I bought our Universal tickets at $99/each/both parks/7days.  So I guess this is meaning a no go for DC or the shops.  We would LOVE to be on FJ but really were not expecting that at all.  All the more reason to come back another year.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

yaytezIOA said:


> Only hotel guests have been getting in, and it's been crazy watching them walk out with tons of Potter stuff...but the rest of us will most likely have to wait. It's very funny hearing those who are impressed with it argue with those who aren't. It's very much the same old dividing line it always was...or it's breaking down to be. Disney vs. Universal.
> The ones that love it, are not really into Disney as much as the ones who don't love it.
> Pete's reaction, honestly, was expected. It can't live up to the hype that everyone has. Seriously. Mostly because it's not a whole new theme park, just a new land. Personally I am just waiting to try butterbeer and ride FJ. I think its going to be great, but it's not going to be the coming of theme park jesus that so many hoped it would be. It's going to be the world of Harry Potter, without having Harry Potter crammed down your throat.
> We havent been lucky enough to catch the previews, but there are a lot of pictures to be seen.
> I seriously think Universal is trying to bite off too much by trying to sell to Disney fans as the next big thing, those who are mouse loyal are just that. They can't be bought!



I don't think that's fair though. I LOVE WDW, but I LOVE US also and I'm absoultey sure I will adore WWoHP. I just don't see why people can't be allowed to love both and there must be a dividing line.


----------



## ChrisFL

petals said:


> I wouldn't walk into disney and expect to see a tiny castle in the centre...



Never been to Disneyland huh?


----------



## damo

jenn-n-okla said:


> Oh ok so GP will not be allowed into any of the area until June 18th?  Sorry but I am still totally confused.  We didn't purchase the HP package because we had already booked Disney back in December which is when I bought our Universal tickets at $99/each/both parks/7days.  So I guess this is meaning a no go for DC or the shops.  We would LOVE to be on FJ but really were not expecting that at all.  All the more reason to come back another year.



Nobody knows what the situation will be from day to day.  There could be GP softs tomorrow for all anyone knows.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

damo said:


> Nobody knows what the situation will be from day to day.  There could be GP softs tomorrow for all anyone knows.



I think that's almost impossibly unlikely, considering that package people paid extra for exclusive access.


----------



## damo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I think that's almost impossibly unlikely, considering that package people paid extra for exclusive access.



The onsite people didn't pay extra and they have had the same exclusive access as the package holders.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

damo said:


> The onsite people didn't pay extra and they have had the same exclusive access as the package holders.



True, but I think Universal is trying to compensate for the contradictory statements they made regarding who would get access.


----------



## lildamo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> True, but I think Universal is trying to compensate for the contradictory statements they made regarding who would get access.



There's also no reason why they couldn't open the area up to the general public after the package people have had their exclusive access -- they were only promised an hour early entry before the crowds came in initially when the area was set to be open already.


----------



## Planogirl

I wish that people would give this a chance.  I see so much impatience here and a lot of it from people who haven't been there.

I can understand those who bought the HP package feeling a bit let down.  It's a shame that the ride keeps breaking down too.  Otherwise, I don't understand all the fuss.  If you think it might be too small, OK maybe it is too small...in your opinion.  The same with not having sodas available, the format used for the wands and all of the other things some people don't like.  Universal can't please everyone and they may not even please me but I'm not going to criticize until I see it for myself.

Lecture over.    I'm looking forward to further reviews even though I'm avoiding the details.


----------



## damo

Planogirl said:


> I wish that people would give this a chance.  I see so much impatience here and a lot of it from people who haven't been there.
> 
> I can understand those who bought the HP package feeling a bit let down.  It's a shame that the ride keeps breaking down too.  Otherwise, I don't understand all the fuss.  If you think it might be too small, OK maybe it is too small...in your opinion.  The same with not having sodas available, the format used for the wands and all of the other things some people don't like.  Universal can't please everyone and they may not even please me but I'm not going to criticize until I see it for myself.
> 
> Lecture over.    I'm looking forward to further reviews even though I'm avoiding the details.




I TOTALLY agree!  Also, these are soft openings!

However, this is just par for the course here on the Uni boards.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I am all for giving it a chance. I am also all for good customer service. Universal/IoA is a business, and should govern using good sense, not good wishes.


----------



## Planogirl

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I am all for giving it a chance. I am also all for good customer service. Universal/IoA is a business, and should govern using good sense, not good wishes.


They COULD be a bit more precise about the hours and plans for this area, that I will give you.  Customer Service has otherwise always been excellent in our dealings with Universal but they seem to be rather sloppy with their information so far.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Planogirl said:


> They COULD be a bit more precise about the hours and plans for this area, that I will give you.  Customer Service has otherwise always been excellent in our dealings with Universal but they seem to be rather sloppy with their information so far.



Yep, that's what I meant. Also, the reports of people stampeding each other to get to FJ first, etc. It's not going to help anyone if someone gets seriously hurt in their park.


----------



## Planogirl

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Yep, that's what I meant. Also, the reports of people stampeding each other to get to FJ first, etc. It's not going to help anyone if someone gets seriously hurt in their park.


I wouldn't blame Universal for that.  They are in a learning curve too and it sounds like they might need security in place.  It's a shame that people act so stupid.


----------



## damo

Planogirl said:


> I wouldn't blame Universal for that.  They are in a learning curve too and it sounds like they might need security in place.  It's a shame that people act so stupid.



This running of the bulls is nothing new.  At Cedar Point when there was early admission for resort guests there was always a huge stampede to Millenium Force and any new coaster that would have a huge line in such a short period of time.


----------



## Magpie

I agree about keeping in mind it's a soft opening and everything won't be perfect.

We were lucky enough to get into a soft opening for Spaceship Earth a few years back.  The audio wasn't very well synched and there were wires hanging down from the ceiling, but I still felt like the luckiest person on Earth to get to ride it during our vacation.

I do understand the annoyance of some folks who thought the whole thing would be up and running by the 28th.  But I think that's the risk you take whether you're building a house or a roller coaster.  Nothing ever gets done on time, when you're dealing with big construction projects.


----------



## CornishPixie

I agree with Magpie and the other previous posts. Everyone needs to chill! We all seem to be pretty experienced with theme parks and how they have soft openings. I was there for Spaceship Earth soft opening and for the Mummy's soft opening. 
The Mummy stopped while we were in the section with fire over our heads for like 10 minutes before it started up again. We realized that they were working the kinks out and we rolled with it. What if we nit picked every single part of the ride, complained about it stopping and decided Universal sucked because we weren't completely thrilled during a soft opening? 
The Mummy was (and is) one of our family's favorite rides at the parks. We were thankful to preview it and we have continued to ride it for years after. I am sure FJ will be the same!!


----------



## MadeToLove

I just wanted to say that HP package people did NOT pay more for their vacations than non package holders.

When I booked in those first weeks the package was available, the hotel and ticket portions of the package were exactly the same as those for a Stay More, Play More package.  The difference in cost was HP package holders paid an extra $15.95 (if memory is correct) per person for the breakfast at Three Broomsticks.  When they first offered the packages, you could buy extra breakfasts for $15.95 per person.  Also HP package holders get a commemorative ticket, (although no one has posted a picture yet, so I'm not sure what that is), for free.

Not trying to start something, just wanting to clear that up.


----------



## Planogirl

MadeToLove said:


> I just wanted to say that HP package people did NOT pay more for their vacations than non package holders.
> 
> When I booked in those first weeks the package was available, the hotel and ticket portions of the package were exactly the same as those for a Stay More, Play More package.  The difference in cost was HP package holders paid an extra $15.95 (if memory is correct) per person for the breakfast at Three Broomsticks.  When they first offered the packages, you could buy extra breakfasts for $15.95 per person.  Also HP package holders get a commemorative ticket, (although no one has posted a picture yet, so I'm not sure what that is), for free.
> 
> Not trying to start something, just wanting to clear that up.


Interesting....  This puts a whole new twist on the complaints about the two hours IMO.


----------



## melly

Planogirl said:


> Interesting....  This puts a whole new twist on the complaints about the two hours IMO.




well it doesnt to be honest. There is still the issue of thinking they are getting one thing and actually getting another. As has already been stipulated a preview isnt a shortened view of something. It is an *earlier view * (ie pre-view = before view) of the full thing, much like in a movie you dont see the first 20 mins and thats it. Those people may not have paid more however they may have been enticed to somewhere they may not have been going had they not thought they were getting a full view.


----------



## atigeg

This is inkkognito posting from hubby's phone. They aren't nearly ready for soft openings. Heck, they can't even keep FJ running for the whole 2 hours preview, And softs would have to be spontaneous or the galloping mob would be more uncontrollable than it is already. This morning they nearly pulled the ropes out of the TMs hands to the point of being warned that everyone would be stopped and the culprits would be sent to the back of ther crowd. I am not kidding when I say I told a few people whp were trying to push me back that they'd get an elbow to the face if they did it one more time. They backed off because of my nasty "raised on the south side of Chicago vibes, but less assertive people were bodily shoved out of the way. Of course, HHN is proof Uni can't controll belligerent crowdsso I'm not surprised.

The Virgin people seem to have a few more perks than regular Uni package and hotel guests but I still see why they're ticked about the 2 hours as I feel it was truly misrepresented. They actually let us shop till about noon and we got in Ollivanders with almost no wait. The TMs working the area are great but I pity them in those costumes.

Just be prepared for the whole area (not just the store interiors) to be smaller than you imagine. It doesn't feel crowded on the previews but I can't imagine it after opening.


----------



## ChrisFL

^^And yet I'm reading on some of the other message boards and facebook about AP holders who are really mad they haven't gotten a preview yet, and are planning to complain loudly to guest services about it 

AP privileges do NOT guarantee any previews for any attractions.

I don't see why they can't be a bit more patient and just let them actually get all of the kinks, training, etc. worked out before demanding to get in...it really makes me sick for those people who are working so hard to keep everything going smoothly.

I fully understand for those people who are spending thousands of dollars and hopes to get in, and I'm glad that Universal is trying to keep things going even if they aren't entirely perfect...but AP holders have all year to go visit and are usually pretty local.


----------



## Clifton

I'm gonna wait til my bday in July and/or the day before HHN starts to ride it. Crowds shouldn't be as bad then. Not worth killing yourself just to ride a half operational boy wizard attraction. It's only worthy since it's a new ride at my favorate park and will still be there for years to come.


----------



## atigeg

To follow up on what Chris said, AP holder locals can easily book a FL resident room for one night, which gives them two days at HP. Yes, there are FL resident rates right now cause that's what I'm on. Yeah, it costs some $$ but you'll skip a few restaurnt meals or Wii games if itLs important to you.


----------



## petals

WaltD4Me said:


> I'm sorry, but I have respectfully disagree with the part about the previews. They did not just pop up out of nowhere this week. _Universal_ advertised and sold Harry Potter packages for these dates. I'm sure they didn't think people were booking the package to come and peer over the fence. I thought about booking the HP package as I usually take a week's vacation in May and am a big Potter fan and can't wait to see WWofHP. I wasn't able to take this week off due to a work conflict, but if I had, I would have been pretty upset. I get two weeks vacation and when I plan and pay for a trip, I want to make an informed decision about how to use my precious vacation time. Universal definitely should have been upfront with people at the very least who were buying the HP Package so they could decide if they wanted to make the trip knowing about the 2 open time frame or at another time when the area would be open all day. Had these days just been random soft openings where all of a sudden they allow park guests in and then shut it down in an hour or two, then I would say those people were lucky to get a preview, but I would not felt at all lucky booking an HP package only to find out upon arrival that I would only be allowed in for 2 hours a day to test everything for them.



I think people will complain regardless of what they are offered *** some people seem to be like that. I think regardless of what package was offered where they should be grateful for a chance to see it if even for 2 hours just in the day. They're still getting in ahead of the official opening and experiencing part of WOHP before anyone that goes when it's open all the time. 

Good to know btw that ya can walk through Hogwarts that's like the main attraction there  and defo want merchandaise but gosh it's so expensive


----------



## petals

Magpie said:


> We love water!  It's free, and thirst-quenching.  And as I tell my kids, "If you don't want water, then you're obviously not thirsty!"



Slightly off topic but isn't it a proven fact that water is the only thing that will actually quench thirst?

Also I kinda agree to keep it authentic they should only sell the drinks mentioned in the books/films. Can't imagine a bunch of wizards having a big container of Coca Cola with their feasts


----------



## Mickey Fliers

We were thinking of taking the kids this September and I had a few questions....that is if you all don't mind a side track from debate.  

1.  What is the height requirement for FJ?

2.  I am hearing that FJ will not have EP for the foreseeable future.  Will on-site guests have an perks after GO?  ie:  early entry?

3.  When EP is initiated, does anyone know if that means that guests will not be able to experience the Hogwarts queue?

TIA!


----------



## Ron Burgundy

i'm there from sept 9 to 17th and my mate is lame when it comes to rides..........gimme the low down as i'm too lazy to search the whole thread.........group hug


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Mickey Fliers said:


> We were thinking of taking the kids this September and I had a few questions....that is if you all don't mind a side track from debate.
> 
> 1.  What is the height requirement for FJ?
> 
> 2.  I am hearing that FJ will not have EP for the foreseeable future.  Will on-site guests have an perks after GO?  ie:  early entry?
> 
> 3.  When EP is initiated, does anyone know if that means that guests will not be able to experience the Hogwarts queue?
> 
> TIA!



1) 48 inches.
2) I don't think anyone knows yet.
3) At this point, I don't think the EP line area is even designated yet, so there's no answer to this.


----------



## Claire-Bear

Mickey Fliers said:


> We were thinking of taking the kids this September and I had a few questions....that is if you all don't mind a side track from debate.
> 
> 1.  What is the height requirement for FJ?
> 
> 2.  I am hearing that FJ will not have EP for the foreseeable future.  Will on-site guests have an perks after GO?  ie:  early entry?
> 
> 3.  When EP is initiated, does anyone know if that means that guests will not be able to experience the Hogwarts queue?
> 
> TIA!



1. The restriction is 48"

2. That's what TMs have been telling people. To be honest, it does make sense if they are envisioning potential 6hour queues WITHOUT express - if you add express to that, it would make the normal queue much much longer!


----------



## MrBryan

Mickey Fliers said:


> We were thinking of taking the kids this September and I had a few questions....that is if you all don't mind a side track from debate.
> 
> 1.  What is the height requirement for FJ?
> 
> 2.  I am hearing that FJ will not have EP for the foreseeable future.  Will on-site guests have an perks after GO?  ie:  early entry?
> 
> 3.  When EP is initiated, does anyone know if that means that guests will not be able to experience the Hogwarts queue?
> 
> TIA!


1. 4 Feet, aka 48 inches, aka about goblin size

2. Yes there probably wont be Express for a while, but early entry will continue from 8-9a

3. The Express queue skips the dungeons the greenhouse and the first corridor with the gryffin statue. It will join alongside the regular queue in dumbledore's office


----------



## melly

petals said:


> I think regardless of what package was offered where they should be grateful for a chance to see it if even for 2 hours just in the day.



w
hy should they be gratefull. They are a paying customer. Universal isnt doing them a favour and many quite rightly feel that they have been herded there under false pretences.


----------



## freediverdude

Well I'm going Thursday and Friday with an onsite ressie, hoping to get to ride.  But hearing these stories of the pushing and shoving and so on, I guess I will be at the back of the initial mob.  I just don't do elbowing and shoving in a crowd.  If I did that, I know I could never feel good about getting on the ride, knowing that I shoved a bunch of people to get there.  I would rather not get to ride than to get on that way.  Did the Harry Potter stories teach people nothing?  This isn't food for survival, this is a theme park ride, lol.


----------



## Metro West

ChrisFL said:


> ^^And yet I'm reading on some of the other message boards and facebook about AP holders who are really mad they haven't gotten a preview yet, and are planning to complain loudly to guest services about it
> 
> AP privileges do NOT guarantee any previews for any attractions.
> 
> I don't see why they can't be a bit more patient and just let them actually get all of the kinks, training, etc. worked out before demanding to get in...it really makes me sick for those people who are working so hard to keep everything going smoothly.
> 
> I fully understand for those people who are spending thousands of dollars and hopes to get in, and I'm glad that Universal is trying to keep things going even if they aren't entirely perfect...but AP holders have all year to go visit and are usually pretty local.


 Guilty as charged.  

I was one of those people who were upset AP holders haven't had a preview yet. But after reading the DIS and other boards, I can say that I completely agree with what Chris and Barb have said. Universal needs to fulfill a responsibility to the people they sold packages to but otherwise....I'll wait until the bugs and kinks are worked out before attempting to venture over. Let the package people go and enjoy what they can now and hopefully by the time GO comes around, everything will be working as planned. 

Hey...I can hope can't I?


----------



## petals

ChrisFL said:


> Never been to Disneyland huh?



I've been to wdw three times and disneyland paris twice why??  We danced in both parks and in Universal as a matter of interested.. Danced in Hard Rock Cafe there twice!  But that's besides the point  



melly said:


> w
> hy should they be gratefull. They are a paying customer. Universal isnt doing them a favour and many quite rightly feel that they have been herded there under false pretences.



They are paying customers yes but they are still being offered a chance to see something that's not officially opened yet. And as other people pointed out these attractions are going to be there for a long long time yet so what's the rush with everything. Obviously as well it being brand new attractions things aren't going to be working 100% yet especially when it's not officially opened yet. People need to excerise patience. 



freediverdude said:


> Well I'm going Thursday and Friday with an onsite ressie, hoping to get to ride.  But hearing these stories of the pushing and shoving and so on, I guess I will be at the back of the initial mob.  I just don't do elbowing and shoving in a crowd.  If I did that, I know I could never feel good about getting on the ride, knowing that I shoved a bunch of people to get there.  I would rather not get to ride than to get on that way.  Did the Harry Potter stories teach people nothing?  This isn't food for survival, this is a theme park ride, lol.


Here here!!  People push and shove everywhere it's just rudeness! I've seen parents attempt to reserve their seats for disney parades with park strollers. There's no excuse for rudeness new park attractions or not! Thses things aren't going to be taken away tomorrow so no rush?!


----------



## melly

petals said:


> They are paying customers yes but they are still being offered a chance to see something that's not officially opened yet. And as other people pointed out these attractions are going to be there for a long long time yet so what's the rush with everything.



Whats the rush? What if this is the only time they get to go? Not everyone goes all the time, not everyone can afford to. This was advertised to them as something else. They had every right to expect a day or the best part of a day there. 

You can defend Universal all you want but there has been numerous misleading things here. They created the initial perception that it was a theme park to hype it up and now this whole scene is another example of bending the truth or omitting key detail out. 




petals said:


> Obviously as well it being brand new attractions things aren't going to be working 100% yet especially when it's not officially opened yet. People need to excerise patience.



To be fair there appears to be very few if any people at all complaining about the ride breaking. They seem very tolerant to this, it is expected. What they wont tolerate is being given the impression that they are getting one thing when actually getting another.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

petals said:


> I've been to wdw three times and disneyland paris twice why??



I think the original poster was referencing that the Disneyland CA castle is small by most current standards.  I'm sure on July 17, 1955 it was impressive.  Today, not so much.


----------



## petals

melly said:


> Whats the rush? What if this is the only time they get to go? Not everyone goes all the time, not everyone can afford to. This was advertised to them as something else. They had every right to expect a day or the best part of a day there.
> 
> You can defend Universal all you want but there has been numerous misleading things here. They created the initial perception that it was a theme park to hype it up and now this whole scene is another example of bending the truth or omitting key detail out.
> 
> To be fair there appears to be very few if any people at all complaining about the ride breaking. They seem very tolerant to this, it is expected. What they wont tolerate is being given the impression that they are getting one thing when actually getting another.



I know people dont' get the chance to go all the time. Live in Ireland myself obviously can't be flying over every week to see it. But at the end of the day it's still going to be there be it in the next year two or more years that you can come back.
They had every right to expect whatever they wanted but Universal have every right not to open it for the full day outside of it's official opening. 
They're getting a preview as the section of the park isn't open yet. I think they're getting exactly that. Two hours every day for as many days of their vacation! Preview.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

That picture is actually the MOST impressive one I've seen of Sleeping Beauty's castle.


----------



## petals

NashvilleTrio said:


> I think the original poster was referencing that the Disneyland CA castle is small by most current standards.  I'm sure on July 17, 1955 it was impressive.  Today, not so much.



Not been to CA yet. The Florida castle and Paris castles ain't that small but isn't CA Sleeping beauty and others Cinderella as well maybe that's why? I dunno I'm only guessing there.. 

Slightly off topic but anyways

Also bumping if anyone finds out if that grey jumper Emma Watson had on at the end of the HP Cast in IOA vid is sold in park can yee let moi know and how much as well ta a million


----------



## ChrisFL

roomthreeseventeen said:


> That picture is actually the MOST impressive one I've seen of Sleeping Beauty's castle.



lol,  you're right!

I've been to DL in Anaheim and Hong Kong and both times looking down Main Street, wondering where the castle is...all I see is a big souvenir.


----------



## ChrisFL

BTW, sorry for de-railing the thread. Back to the Wizarding World!


----------



## ashleybea

petals said:


> Also bumping if anyone finds out if that grey jumper Emma Watson had on at the end of the HP Cast in IOA vid is sold in park can yee let moi know and how much as well ta a million



I would also like to know if it's sold there too. It's high up on my to buy list


----------



## mysteriouspnai

I'd hate to complain, but although the park will still be there in a few years or so, I do believe it's unfair that people can just book an on-site hotel and still be allowed into the park. Judging from the videos, the park is already crowded as is. First I hear that the park will be open just to those with the special package, next that the park is open to those with the package and on-sites who book before March 25th, now the park is open to anyone staying on-site? This means that anyone living within the area can book an on-site hotel for tonight and get into the HP park tomorrow. For those of us who booked the package way early, this means more people in the park that was promised to ourselves. I understand it's selfish, and that there will be a ton more people during GO, but it's just unfair to those of us who planned months in advance for this. 

Anyways, even though I'm frustrated, I refuse to let it spoil my vacation


----------



## PrincessOp

NashvilleTrio said:


> I think the original poster was referencing that the Disneyland CA castle is small by most current standards.  I'm sure on July 17, 1955 it was impressive.  Today, not so much.




I've heard it described by some as, about the size of a garden shed... 

Still a garden shed I'd like to visit, though.


----------



## melly

petals said:


> They had every right to expect whatever they wanted.



They didnt choose to expect this. They expected it because Universal hinted at something then didnt deliver. 




petals said:


> They're getting a preview as the section of the park isn't open yet. I think they're getting exactly that. .



As described earlier, no they are not. Or not at least unless you are changing the dictionary definition of preview. You can dance around this all you want but it is an inescapable fact. 

A preview is a full viewing before regular attendees get to view it. Had Universal stated that they would getv "limited viewing" then this would have been different. By stating preview they are hinting at a full viewing before everyone else, they have not delivered that hence the anger of many people.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

Oh. I looked at the video for the HP cast in IoA and it looks like it's a grey sweater that she's wearing. I don't remember where I read it (maybe it was on this site, if so, sorry xD) but I heard that she was borrowing a sweater because it's pretty chilly there. From what it looks like, there's a shield on it, so I would imagine that it would be sold in the parks. Sorry that I can't say officially, but I would want one too. Judging from the prices of shirts at the park ($35 and up I think?), I would say that the sweater would be between $50-70, kind of out of my price range :/.


----------



## CLPClarinet

after seeing a video.....anyone else really not like the frog choir? I'm a music major in college and it just kind of makes me cringe. They're not bad singers or anything, just seems a bit too.....poppish (and they seem too old) for it to be Harry Potterish. I just find it on the highly cheesy and annoying side. Hopefully others like it though.


----------



## yaytezIOA

CLPClarinet said:


> after seeing a video.....anyone else really not like the frog choir? I'm a music major in college and it just kind of makes me cringe. They're not bad singers or anything, just seems a bit too.....poppish (and they seem too old) for it to be Harry Potterish. I just find it on the highly cheesy and annoying side. Hopefully others like it though.




It's amusing but it is cliche theme park singing group. The other two acts seem good though.


----------



## CLPClarinet

yaytezIOA said:


> It's amusing but it is cliche theme park singing group. The other two acts seem good though.



Yeah, come to think of it...there's never been a theme-park live singing group that I've ever liked. Good point.


----------



## damo

CLPClarinet said:


> Yeah, come to think of it...there's never been a theme-park live singing group that I've ever liked. Good point.



Simon Cowell is that you?


----------



## lildamo

mysteriouspnai said:


> I'd hate to complain, but although the park will still be there in a few years or so, I do believe it's unfair that people can just book an on-site hotel and still be allowed into the park. Judging from the videos, the park is already crowded as is. First I hear that the park will be open just to those with the special package, next that the park is open to those with the package and on-sites who book before March 25th, now the park is open to anyone staying on-site? This means that anyone living within the area can book an on-site hotel for tonight and get into the HP park tomorrow. For those of us who booked the package way early, this means more people in the park that was promised to ourselves. I understand it's selfish, and that there will be a ton more people during GO, but it's just unfair to those of us who planned months in advance for this.
> 
> Anyways, even though I'm frustrated, I refuse to let it spoil my vacation



It may just have been that they didn't have the numbers with package-only people to let staff get a feel for running the place with any kind of crowd.  It makes little sense for them to have a full staff working for what may not have been a lot of package guests.  They waited until they had a better idea of numbers before deciding to let all on-site guests in.


----------



## MadeToLove

lildamo said:


> It may just have been that they didn't have the numbers with package-only people to let staff get a feel for running the place with any kind of crowd.  It makes little sense for them to have a full staff working for what may not have been a lot of package guests.  They waited until they had a better idea of numbers before deciding to let all on-site guests in.



I think you may be right.  Remember, although Univ. website may say that HP packages for May 28-June 17 were "sold out", they didn't really sell that many packages for those dates during that first month before the GO date was announced.  They merely stopped selling the packages for those dates so they didn't have more people to have to accomodate.  If you look at the various videos when they go into the Three Broomsticks, there don't seem to be many people there for breakfast.  I'm sure there were more than we saw, but still, didn't look like a lot of packages were sold before the GO announcement, for this weekend.


----------



## freediverdude

lildamo said:


> It may just have been that they didn't have the numbers with package-only people to let staff get a feel for running the place with any kind of crowd.  It makes little sense for them to have a full staff working for what may not have been a lot of package guests.  They waited until they had a better idea of numbers before deciding to let all on-site guests in.



And I'm guessing the reasoning behind not bothering to differentiate between the people who booked before March 25th and after is because logistically it's probably more difficult than it's worth, plus the bad PR over some hotel guests getting in and others discovering they can't.   Plus those letters handed out at check-in would just get shared by people.


----------



## CLPClarinet

damo said:


> Simon Cowell is that you?



how'd you know!?


----------



## Sun Lover

Just to be clear, the preview lasted much more than two hours.  They did tell people it would be from 8 - 10 a.m. but we were there at 11:30 and there were still quite a few people in there, so they did not rush people out.  I'm not sure how long they actually stayed in there but I'm guessing it was at least until 12:00.  Since the area isn't very large, it really was enough time to see everything.  They might have extended it because people waited quite some time in line for FJ and then it was closed, so they didn't want them to feel they had wasted too much time waiting in line for nothing.  We had no trouble getting into Olivander's for the wand choosing and the rest of it didn't take up that much time, so I think the amount of time for the preview was okay -- at least the day we were there.  I do think when they open up the park to the general public, it will get very crowded and there isn't much room to fit all the people who will be in line for FJ, Olivander's and Butter Beer.


----------



## Graciesmom77

It blows my mind that people are saying they can't understand why people are upset with Universal for only letting them in for 2 hours a day! Are you kidding? I keep reading that we should expect it for soft openings. These packages were NOT sold as soft opening, previews or anything else, other than a Harry Potter package, they same  sold from May 28th and on. Trust me, my package starts before the Grand Opening and goes through it, so I can be there on both sides, but I paid the same for the days that I can get it for 2 hours, versus the day I can get in for the full day. How is that ok? 

Universal at NO point said that they would allow limited access, until recently. Nothing on my emails said anything being different between my tickets for the 17th to the 18th. 

If I went on and on about an amazing full service dinner with all the trimmings and great delicious food on Sunday and Monday for 50 bucks, and the people who get there Sunday get an appitezer and told to leave and the people on Monday get a 7 course meal, trust me, the people who came Sunday would be mad. As they well should be.

Disney is not selling tickets to the new fantasyland expansion starting next week, why? Because its not available. Duhhhh!  


Universal should admit they screwed up, apologize, refund people's money and be done with it. I would rather be told the truth and be done with it all. I hate feeling like someone is getting something over on me and thats exactly what they are doing. I can't wait to see WWoHP, but I am NOT happy with Universal. I guess thats why I am a Disney girl at Heart.


----------



## Momw/aplan

Graciesmom77 said:


> It blows my mind that people are saying they can't understand why people are upset with Universal for only letting them in for 2 hours a day! Are you kidding? I keep reading that we should expect it for soft openings. These packages were NOT sold as soft opening, previews or anything else, other than a Harry Potter package, they same  sold from May 28th and on. Trust me, my package starts before the Grand Opening and goes through it, so I can be there on both sides, but I paid the same for the days that I can get it for 2 hours, versus the day I can get in for the full day. How is that ok?
> 
> Universal at NO point said that they would allow limited access, until recently. Nothing on my emails said anything being different between my tickets for the 17th to the 18th.
> 
> If I went on and on about an amazing full service dinner with all the trimmings and great delicious food on Sunday and Monday for 50 bucks, and the people who get there Sunday get an appitezer and told to leave and the people on Monday get a 7 course meal, trust me, the people who came Sunday would be mad. As they well should be.



Thank you.  That's it exactly.  I'm paying the same amount for my package that others are paying for their post GO packages, and yet my time will be severely limited while theirs will not.

As I said in a previous post, it's as if two people buy a car, paying the exact same amount, believing the cars are exactly the same, and yet one of them finds out later that their car will only run for a few hours a day whereas the other car is completely normal.  It's a rip off.  I would have bought the normal car if given the choice.

This is very likely our one and only chance to go to WWoHP for a very long time to come, if ever again--certainly not while my kids are still young and can fully absorb the magic of it all.  A limited preview is not at all what I was led to believe I was purchasing at any point along the way.

I'm trying very hard to not let my feelings about interfere with my family's vacation.  We will go and have a better time than we would if we weren't there at all.  But with that said, I am not pleased with Universal in the least.  They have been dishonest, misleading, and at the very least severely disorganized.  Not a great first impression.


----------



## black562

I have an off topic question here, but when I go in September, the park opens at 9am.  My question is, do they open the front gate at 9am or do they open earlier and let you into Port of Entry?  If so, what time do they let you in and where is the rest of the park roped off?

Again, just working on logistics....I'm a planner and leave nothing to chance.


----------



## disneygal55

I'm thinking that in order to be ready for the big crowds coming on June 18th, Universal will have to start letting more people in (general public) and keep the area open for most of the day. They need more "practice" than the two hours currently offered so that things will run more smoothly...especially the FJ ride. They should allow the onsite guests run of the place between 8-10 and then let the general public in afterward.  It could be a disaster on June 18th if Universal doesn't "test the waters" in advance!


----------



## scottmel

Momw/aplan said:


> Thank you.  That's it exactly.  I'm paying the same amount for my package that others are paying for their post GO packages, and yet my time will be severely limited while theirs will not.
> 
> As I said in a previous post, it's as if two people buy a car, paying the exact same amount, believing the cars are exactly the same, and yet one of them finds out later that their car will only run for a few hours a day whereas the other car is completely normal.  It's a rip off.  I would have bought the normal car if given the choice.
> 
> This is very likely our one and only chance to go to WWoHP for a very long time to come, if ever again--certainly not while my kids are still young and can fully absorb the magic of it all.  A limited preview is not at all what I was led to believe I was purchasing at any point along the way.
> 
> I'm trying very hard to not let my feelings about interfere with my family's vacation.  We will go and have a better time than we would if we weren't there at all.  But with that said, I am not pleased with Universal in the least.  They have been dishonest, misleading, and at the very least severely disorganized.  Not a great first impression.



I don't blame you at all. When i scheduled Hp back in FEBRUARY (assuming a normal spring opening) i made a reservation for June 11th - June 13th and a backup of June 18 - 21st. i was deciding if i wanted hp before disney or after. After 6/18 was announced I canceled the earlier b/c I wanted to be sure of full access but now i am wondering if it will all be up and running normally on 6/18.Sounds like serious kinks iwth FJ. Just a PR nightmare for US....


----------



## Preds

derekburgan said:


> I've been trying to take in as much of this weekend as possible through various Twitter/Facebook/Message boards. It's really an amazing time we live in where we can pretty much get "real time" reporting and pictures of everything within minutes.
> 
> What stands out to me the most though is the huge difference of opinion between Pete's updates and everything else I've been reading. Everyone has the right to their opinion, and I can't WAIT to listen to the Universal podcast tomorrow, but to-a-person everything I've read/watched about this past weekend has been extrememly positive. Other boards have people desperately trying to book a hotel room hoping to get a chance to experience the few hours they are letting people in. I understand all of Pete's frustrations (at least the one's he has made public so far), but SO many other people are just raving about the WWOHP and outside of Pete the only negative remarks I have seen are from people who haven't gone.
> 
> Everyone should look at both the pros and cons on WWOHP before spending the money to go, but it's interesting to see the reactions of The Dis compared to Inside the Magic, Attractions Magazine or even Harry Potter sites like Pottercast. We're talking 180 degrees apart.


We actually met Pete in line this morning (along with Walter and an intern lugging around a big camera for the podcast). We also talked with them after we rode FJ. He's rightfully frustrated with the customer service end of things (or lack thereof). *Universal has bungled the soft opening quite a bit. *I was disappointed and frustrated in how they handled things as just an onsite guest. *I can't imagine how angry or frustrated I'd be had I paid for the HP package. * I will say we had a couple very interesting talks with them. *I hope we run into them tomorrow as well.

As for FJ, after yesterdays fiasco of getting 3/4 through the queue and then getting stopped for 20 minutes or so before they shut it all down and had everyone leave, Universal almost outdid themselves today. This morning it was worse than yesterday with the rude people running, shoving, throwing elbows, etc as hundreds made a mad dash for the FJ queue, only to be stopped at the castle gates because the ride wasn't operational. After 20-25 minutes they finally allowed entry into the castle only to get 2/3 through the queue where we then waited 30 minutes without moving (and no announcements as to why we were stopped). *A Team Member finally came around after 30 minutes or so stating FJ was not yet operational this morning, that "not even the engineers had been able to test ride it today, and they didn't know when or if it would be operational today." *their words not mine! *Amazingly, after another15 minutes later or so, an overhead announcement came on stating that FJ was operational, resulting in huge cheers in the queue. * FINALLY, 10 or so minutes later we actually boarded FJ and rode without incident! *I have know idea how long it ran today as we weren't impressed enough to consider waiting in the now 90 minute line to ride it again. *

Honestly, all 4 of us were a bit underwhelmed, and we're all big HP fans. Maybe it's that all the frustration ruined it for us, but none of us came off with that "WOW we HAVE to ride it again" feeling. *Further, I thought graphically it was pretty weak, particularly in today's HD world. I found the graphics to be muted and hazy.

I'll hold off on any specifics of the ride itself for the spoiler thread and once I get home and have acwss to an actual keyboard (typing this on my iPhone), but mark us down as one family that were slightly underwelmed.
***
We'll give FJ another shot tomorrow, and see if our opinions change on FJ. Maybe without the frustrations and the worry we wont be able ti ride before our trip ends, we'll actually enjoy it a bit more.*

I do have a couple further comments on the overall WWOHP experience. *IMO Universal made the ride seats way to small. Tall people, or those with large bellies and or big shoulders won't be able to ride FJ as they simply will not fit in the seats and have the safety bar close. I bearly fit at 5' 8" and 240lbs.

We also didn't see any merchandise for plus sized guests. Not a single XXL to be found anywhere in WWOHP, and the XL's tend to be in the small size, particularly in the womens clothing. * * * * **

Overall, we've found the WWOHP *theming to be great. Loved the Butterbeer and Hogs Head Ale. *And while the shops are small, they're not too bad after the crowds thin out. That said, we werent wowed by any of the merchandise. *Aside from an Ollivander's wand for our son, and the souvenier Butterbeer and Higs Head Ale cups, we didnt find anything that we had to have. *

I also think plus sized guests are going to feel a bit disappointed in being shut out io FJ as well as the shop merchandise.

Finally, I think Universal really screwed the package holders (and to a lessor degree onsite guests) with the limited morning only access. *It'd have been much more enjoyable to experience at our lesiure throughout the day. *They have olenty of security guardin the entrance that could easily check guests credentials to enter or not. *Heck they already had a sign out stating it was a private event, it really wouldn't be that hard for them to manage keeping it open all day for the palate holders, onsite guest, and maybe annual passholders. I think they'd be better off going the all day route, even if it meant no Dragon Challange so that the regular park guests could ride it as Dueling Dragons. There was no demand for the coasters anyhow (we were able to walk on front row seating for both coasters with zero wait yesterday, and less than 5 minutes today). *I also didn't like that nobody could try 3 Broomsticks for lunch as they shut the place down as soon as the package holders finished breakfest.***


----------



## damo

Momw/aplan said:


> Thank you.  That's it exactly.  I'm paying the same amount for my package that others are paying for their post GO packages, and yet my time will be severely limited while theirs will not.
> 
> As I said in a previous post, it's as if two people buy a car, paying the exact same amount, believing the cars are exactly the same, and yet one of them finds out later that their car will only run for a few hours a day whereas the other car is completely normal.  It's a rip off.  I would have bought the normal car if given the choice.
> 
> This is very likely our one and only chance to go to WWoHP for a very long time to come, if ever again--certainly not while my kids are still young and can fully absorb the magic of it all.  A limited preview is not at all what I was led to believe I was purchasing at any point along the way.
> 
> I'm trying very hard to not let my feelings about interfere with my family's vacation.  We will go and have a better time than we would if we weren't there at all.  But with that said, I am not pleased with Universal in the least.  They have been dishonest, misleading, and at the very least severely disorganized.  Not a great first impression.



I wonder how it is going to be for the people who bought their packages for after the opening date.  They will get the area to themselves with onsite guests for the first hour and then the entire park will be let in for the rest of the day.  I'm wondering which is the better scenario: to just share the Wizarding World for 4 hours with onsite guests or to share the WW for 1 hour with onsite guests and then the rest of the general population for the rest of the day.  I'm really not sure which I would prefer.  I see pros and cons for both.


----------



## Preds

petals said:


> Not been to CA yet. The Florida castle and Paris castles ain't that small but isn't CA Sleeping beauty and others Cinderella as well maybe that's why? I dunno I'm only guessing there..
> 
> Slightly off topic but anyways
> 
> Also bumping if anyone finds out if that grey jumper Emma Watson had on at the end of the HP Cast in IOA vid is sold in park can yee let moi know and how much as well ta a million


Yes, the grey sweater she was wearing is in Filch's. I think it was $50 or $60.

BTW, it's a Gryffindor sweater with the Gryffindor shield patch on the left.


----------



## cieslack

melly said:


> well it doesnt to be honest. There is still the issue of thinking they are getting one thing and actually getting another. As has already been stipulated a preview isnt a shortened view of something. It is an *earlier view * (ie pre-view = before view) of the full thing, much like in a movie you dont see the first 20 mins and thats it. Those people may not have paid more however they may have been enticed to somewhere they may not have been going had they not thought they were getting a full view.



When you see a preview of a movie you don't see the whole 
Thing, just the trailer.  I got in today on a room only at Portofino.  I was dragging three little ones and I did more in three hours than the general public 
Will in a day after GO.  The ride was fantastic, the butter beer was delicious and the wand selection was fun.  I was in the middle of the pack and everyone seemed well behaved in my area.  Universal seemed in control.

I thought I was a little disappointed until I rode FJ.  Potter fans will love the ride and the castle.  My little ones rode FH over and over with no line and we could have ridden DC repeatedly.  I could not be happier.  We watched Olivander's and looked in all the shops.  It was not a rush and by the time we left there were very few people in the area.  The village is smaller than I expected and will quickly become too crowded for comfort after GO.

Back again tomorrow for more butter beer.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Preds, the intern's name is Max


----------



## Preds

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Preds, the intern's name is Max


Thanks!  I felt bad that I forgot his name!


----------



## lildamo

scottmel said:


> I don't blame you at all. When i scheduled Hp back in FEBRUARY (assuming a normal spring opening) i made a reservation for June 11th - June 13th and a backup of June 18 - 21st. i was deciding if i wanted hp before disney or after. After 6/18 was announced I canceled the earlier b/c I wanted to be sure of full access but now i am wondering if it will all be up and running normally on 6/18.Sounds like serious kinks iwth FJ. Just a PR nightmare for US....



I completely understand why people are upset, but none of this was deliberate on Universal's part.  It seems they had every intention of having everything grand opened by now, but for whatever reason that opening was delayed by a month (whether it was a specific effect on FJ, general ride operations, who knows!).  The stars being in town last weekend suggests that was the originally planned grand open date -- delays happen, and while that's not the fault of paying customers, it's not unexpected and definitely not unprecedented at any theme park around the world.

From everything I've heard, it sounds like the preview window is plenty of time to do everything, and with a much smaller crowd than there will be after grand opening - I'd much rather have one of the packages now than one of the packages in a month and have to fight summer crowds after my one hour early entry (which would have been spent rushing to FJ, waiting in line, and then emerging to crowd chaos in the rest of WWoHP!).


----------



## cieslack

For clarification All I am trying to say is that after the early entry hour package holders will get after GO, the place will be ridiculously crowded.  I was there for over three hours and I rode all of the rides.  I think I am better off and I am pleased with the whole experience.


----------



## lildamo

Preds said:


> Yes, the grey sweater she was wearing is in Filch's. I think it was $50 or $60.
> 
> BTW, it's a Gryffindor sweater with the Gryffindor shield patch on the left.



Here's a picture of it in Filch's courtesy of Felipe from Orlando United (edited with a better pic!!):


----------



## black562

Can anyone help with my question above?  

I'm also curious what will happen if I get chosen for the wand experience and the guy asks me what my name is.


----------



## Preds

lildamo said:


> Here's a picture of it in Filch's courtesy of Felipe from Orlando United (edited with a better pic!!):


Ok, so maybe the shield was in the center. Whoops!


----------



## Preds

black562 said:


> I have an off topic question here, but when I go in September, the park opens at 9am.  My question is, do they open the front gate at 9am or do they open earlier and let you into Port of Entry?  If so, what time do they let you in and where is the rest of the park roped off?
> 
> Again, just working on logistics....I'm a planner and leave nothing to chance.


They start letting you in 20-30 minutes before opening and rope the crowd off just before you exit underneath the 2nd bridge in the Port of Entry.


----------



## MrBryan

Haha I was just coming here to post that

dang were a helpful bunch


----------



## black562

MrBryan said:


> Haha I was just coming here to post that
> 
> dang were a helpful bunch



Indeed they are, and thank you all.


----------



## MrBryan

Now I wonder if they have the gryffindor tshirt Emma wears in the half-blood prince 

The only thing I ever saw online was an extra who sold there's for like 300 pound which I think is even more in dollars. Must have been exclusive


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

lildamo said:


> Here's a picture of it in Filch's courtesy of Felipe from Orlando United (edited with a better pic!!):





I'm coming back broke from Orlando in Decemeber. Better start saving up...


----------



## cressy

cieslack said:


> For clarification All I am trying to say is that after the early entry hour package holders will get after GO, the place will be ridiculously crowded.  I was there for over three hours and I rode all of the rides.  I think I am better off and I am pleased with the whole experience.



Concur.


----------



## foreUT

PrincessOp said:


> *I've heard it described by some as, about the size of a garden shed... *
> 
> Still a garden shed I'd like to visit, though.



OUCH!  (DL fan here.)


----------



## lildamo

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I'm coming back broke from Orlando in Decemeber. Better start saving up...



Some more great pictures of merch from Filch's here: http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c389/Felipe89/WWoHP 05-29-2010/

There's some really neat stuff!


----------



## black562

Yeah I think we're all coming back broke....oh well, I'll make more, that is, if I get the printing press fixed.


----------



## foreUT

PrincessOp said:


> *I've heard it described by some as, about the size of a garden shed... *
> 
> Still a garden shed I'd like to visit, though.



OUCH!  (DL fan here.)  :lol:


----------



## lildamo

MrBryan said:


> Now I wonder if they have the gryffindor tshirt Emma wears in the half-blood prince
> 
> The only thing I ever saw online was an extra who sold there's for like 300 pound which I think is even more in dollars. Must have been exclusive



Not identical, but close (they might have something closer at Dervish & Banges):


----------



## Momw/aplan

cieslack said:


> When you see a preview of a movie you don't see the whole
> Thing, just the trailer.  I got in today on a room only at Portofino.  I was dragging three little ones and I did more in three hours than the general public
> Will in a day after GO.  The ride was fantastic, the butter beer was delicious and the wand selection was fun.  I was in the middle of the pack and everyone seemed well behaved in my area.  Universal seemed in control.
> 
> I thought I was a little disappointed until I rode FJ.  Potter fans will love the ride and the castle.  My little ones rode FH over and over with no line and we could have ridden DC repeatedly.  I could not be happier.  We watched Olivander's and looked in all the shops.  It was not a rush and by the time we left there were very few people in the area.  The village is smaller than I expected and will quickly become too crowded for comfort after GO.
> 
> Back again tomorrow for more butter beer.



Um, not that it really matters, but back in college I often went to see movies hosted by our local radio stations where we got to see the whole movie before it was available to the public and that was called a Preview.  I get your point though, people often call movie trailers previews as well.  Regardless, I was not sold a preview--I was supposedly sold a full vacation.

I'm glad things worked out well for you and you are happy with the experience you had.  I hope I can put my frustration aside and do the same.  I just don't enjoy feeling like we may not receive the product we believed we were paying for and that there's no true way for me to predict what the scenario will be like before we get there--or even after we've arrived for that matter.  Universal seems to be okay with changing the rules multiple times and without any warning or even apologies to their paying customers.  And in my book that's not really okay.


----------



## CLPClarinet

Here's a picture of the Quibblers!!!!!!!

Quibbler here!

haha, found it on a more appropriate titled link ;D


----------



## cressy

Momw/aplan said:


> Um, not that it really matters, but back in college I often went to see movies hosted by our local radio stations where we got to see the whole movie before it was available to the public and that was called a Preview.  I get your point though, people often call movie trailers previews as well.  Regardless, I was not sold a preview--I was supposedly sold a full vacation.
> 
> I'm glad things worked out well for you and you are happy with the experience you had.  I hope I can put my frustration aside and do the same.  I just don't enjoy feeling like we may not receive the product we believed we were paying for and that there's no true way for me to predict what the scenario will be like before we get there--or even after we've arrived for that matter.  Universal seems to be okay with changing the rules multiple times and without any warning or even apologies to their paying customers.  And in my book that's not really okay.



I absolutely understand why you feel as you do. I felt like that and we didnt buy a pkg, just one night at RPR. However, it does seem that WWOHP is just not ready to be fully open. I'm not saying that as any kind of excuse for UO, just that if you want to be able to experience WWOHP before the GO for longer than 1 hr early entry, before  crowds are ridiculous (because I feel like it's going to be a nightmare from June 18 on) then this may very well be your only opportunity. If it were me, I think I would insist on a refund, and carefully read the information on this board, and then book room only if and when it sounds like FJ is reliably up and the preview for onsite guests is continuing.And realize that even with that, things could change on a daily basis.Good luck-I really hope it works out for you, I hope you get to go and have an awesome time like we did.


----------



## black562

Curious, has anyone seen a crest for the House of Black or any other related items?


----------



## Momw/aplan

cressy said:


> I absolutely understand why you feel as you do. I felt like that and we didnt buy a pkg, just one night at RPR. However, it does seem that WWOHP is just not ready to be fully open. I'm not saying that as any kind of excuse for UO, just that if you want to be able to experience WWOHP before the GO for longer than 1 hr early entry, before  crowds are ridiculous (because I feel like it's going to be a nightmare from June 18 on) then this may very well be your only opportunity. If it were me, I think I would insist on a refund, and carefully read the information on this board, and then book room only if and when it sounds like FJ is reliably up and the preview for onsite guests is continuing.And realize that even with that, things could change on a daily basis.Good luck-I really hope it works out for you, I hope you get to go and have an awesome time like we did.



Thanks Cressy.  Unfortunately it's too late for us to change plans now.  We've got hotels booked all along the way of our trip, time off work scheduled that can't be changed, family & friends along the way who have made plans/work arrangements to meet up with us, etc.  It is what it is.

I don't understand why they can't keep Hogsmead open all day.  FJ sure, they obviously still need downtime to work out the kinks--if it goes down it goes down, fine, but why not keep everything else running past 11 or 12 just like they've done when it breaks down at 8:30 or 9?  Why not serve lunch and dinner at the Three Broomsticks?  Are they not going to get practice at that before GO?  And why can't we stick around to see the castle and Hogsmead after dark?  It was so beautiful in all the pics from TM previews etc.  I want to see that with my own eyes.  I expected it to be part of my trip, and so now I'm feeling disappointed when all I really want to feel is excitement.  

Oh well.  I need to stop feeling sad now.  It's just so dang frustrating.


----------



## cdepauli

melly said:


> They didnt choose to expect this. They expected it because Universal hinted at something then didnt deliver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As described earlier, no they are not. Or not at least unless you are changing the dictionary definition of preview. You can dance around this all you want but it is an inescapable fact.
> 
> A preview is a full viewing before regular attendees get to view it. Had Universal stated that they would getv "limited viewing" then this would have been different. By stating preview they are hinting at a full viewing before everyone else, they have not delivered that hence the anger of many people.



Since you keep referencing this elusive dictionary definition without actually producing one, I'll do it for you:


NOUN:

   1. An advance showing, as of a movie or art exhibition, to which a selected audience is invited before public presentation begins.
   2. An advance viewing or exhibition, especially the presentation of several scenes advertising a forthcoming movie; a trailer.
   3. An introductory or preliminary message, sample, or overview; a foretaste.

TRANSITIVE VERB:
pre·viewed, also pre·vued pre·view·ing, pre·vu·ing pre·views, pre·vues

   1. To view or exhibit in advance.
   2. To provide a preliminary sample or overview of: The professor previewed the course for us.


The Universal preview fits definition 2 for sure and also fits definition one and three. No where in the definition does it say it has to be "full" (whatever that means anyway - people seem to be able to get a lot if not all of the land done in these two hours).

Then again, you didn't even know how a camera worked...


ETA: I agree that Universal totally messed this up, because, when booking back in February or so, they did not say this would only be a preview. Only after announcing the GO for June 18th, did they say it would be a preview. I just hated that people kept giving their own definition of what a preview is (without ever actually reading said definition), when clearly a preview can be as limited as a movie trailer (which I still call "previews") to as all access as an unlimited screening before the public. By calling it a preview they really gave themselves leeway on what they had to deliver. It just wasn't what people had initially booked.


----------



## Momw/aplan

cdepauli said:


> Since you keep referencing this elusive dictionary definition without actually producing one, I'll do it for you:
> 
> 
> NOUN:
> 
> 1. An advance showing, as of a movie or art exhibition, to which a selected audience is invited before public presentation begins.
> 2. An advance viewing or exhibition, especially the presentation of several scenes advertising a forthcoming movie; a trailer.
> 3. An introductory or preliminary message, sample, or overview; a foretaste.
> 
> TRANSITIVE VERB:
> pre·viewed, also pre·vued pre·view·ing, pre·vu·ing pre·views, pre·vues
> 
> 1. To view or exhibit in advance.
> 2. To provide a preliminary sample or overview of: The professor previewed the course for us.
> 
> 
> The Universal preview fits definition 2 for sure and also fits definition one and three. No where in the definition does it say it has to be "full" (whatever that means anyway - people seem to be able to get a lot if not all of the land done in these two hours).
> 
> Then again, you didn't even know how a camera worked...



The whole point here is that I did NOT purchase a PREVIEW.  I purchased a full vacation package to the WWoHP and then only later did I find out (through an online forum mind you, not even from Universal themselves) that what I had purchased has since been turned into a preview with no apologies, upgrades, or forthcoming refunds at that.  That is what I'm having trouble with.  If they had advertised the package as a preview and then made sure those purchasing the package knew it would be a preview then there would be no problem here, but that's not what happened.

I will go and I will enjoy my "preview" by whatever definition it may come, but I can promise I will never again trust that I can book a vacation through Universal with any sense of confidence that what they say they're selling me is what I'd actually get.  And a vacation package to Universal is a heck of a lot more money than I care to spend with a company I can't trust.


----------



## Planogirl

Momw/aplan said:


> Thanks Cressy.  Unfortunately it's too late for us to change plans now.  We've got hotels booked all along the way of our trip, time off work scheduled that can't be changed, family & friends along the way who have made plans/work arrangements to meet up with us, etc.  It is what it is.
> 
> I don't understand why they can't keep Hogsmead open all day.  FJ sure, they obviously still need downtime to work out the kinks--if it goes down it goes down, fine, but why not keep everything else running past 11 or 12 just like they've done when it breaks down at 8:30 or 9?  Why not serve lunch and dinner at the Three Broomsticks?  Are they not going to get practice at that before GO?  And why can't we stick around to see the castle and Hogsmead after dark?  It was so beautiful in all the pics from TM previews etc.  I want to see that with my own eyes.  I expected it to be part of my trip, and so now I'm feeling disappointed when all I really want to feel is excitement.
> 
> Oh well.  I need to stop feeling sad now.  It's just so dang frustrating.


I would suggest contacting Universal and expressing your disappointment.  I understand that your expectations were different and you certainly should let Universal know.  As a Universal fan, I honestly believe that they have no intention of causing such frustration.

I'm a little surprised by an earlier comment that someone thought that HP would have its own separate park.  Now THAT surprises me.  I never got that impression and that even if I hadn't known that there simply wasn't room for such a thing.

I also keep mulling over people getting 3-4 hours of relatively quiet time this morning compared to the possibility of us waiting for 6 hours in August.  If only they could keep that ride going, that 3-4 hours sounds kind of good to me right now.


----------



## WaltD4Me

Momw/aplan said:


> Thanks Cressy.  Unfortunately it's too late for us to change plans now.  We've got hotels booked all along the way of our trip, time off work scheduled that can't be changed, family & friends along the way who have made plans/work arrangements to meet up with us, etc.  It is what it is.
> 
> I don't understand why they can't keep Hogsmead open all day.  FJ sure, they obviously still need downtime to work out the kinks--if it goes down it goes down, fine, but why not keep everything else running past 11 or 12 just like they've done when it breaks down at 8:30 or 9?  Why not serve lunch and dinner at the Three Broomsticks?  Are they not going to get practice at that before GO?  And why can't we stick around to see the castle and Hogsmead after dark?  It was so beautiful in all the pics from TM previews etc.  I want to see that with my own eyes.  I expected it to be part of my trip, and so now I'm feeling disappointed when all I really want to feel is excitement.
> 
> Oh well.  I need to stop feeling sad now.  It's just so dang frustrating.



I don't understand why they can't keep Hogsmede open either. It's weird, maybe they don't have the staffing yet to keep it open all day? 

I honestly feel bad for you. I understand the people saying you are lucky to be there, but I also totally understand your disappointment. This is your trip and it isn't what you planned. Yes, you are getting to see it all before the crowds invade, but it still should have been given the information to make a choice whether you wanted to come for the limited opening or not.


----------



## Momw/aplan

Planogirl said:


> I would suggest contacting Universal and expressing your disappointment.  I understand that your expectations were different and you certainly should let Universal know.  As a Universal fan, I honestly believe that they have no intention of causing such frustration.
> 
> I'm a little surprised by an earlier comment that someone thought that HP would have its own separate park.  Now THAT surprises me.  I never got that impression and that even if I hadn't known that there simply wasn't room for such a thing.
> 
> I also keep mulling over people getting 3-4 hours of relatively quiet time this morning compared to the possibility of us waiting for 6 hours in August.  If only they could keep that ride going, that 3-4 hours sounds kind of good to me right now.



Thanks Planogirl.  I will be contacting them.

And maybe you're right.  Maybe I'll be completely happy with the 2-4 hours.  Maybe we'll even get supremely lucky and have the 2-4 hour "preview" followed by general softs in the afternoon/evening too by the time we're there.  Who knows--I'm guessing not even Universal at this point. 

I need to quit posting now.  I just keep getting so exasperated by all the people who don't seem to understand what the real issue is with the pre-GO packages.  It's not like we bought a preview and then decided a preview wasn't good enough.


----------



## WaltD4Me

Momw/aplan said:


> Thanks Cressy.  Unfortunately it's too late for us to change plans now.  We've got hotels booked all along the way of our trip, time off work scheduled that can't be changed, family & friends along the way who have made plans/work arrangements to meet up with us, etc.  It is what it is.
> 
> I don't understand why they can't keep Hogsmead open all day.  FJ sure, they obviously still need downtime to work out the kinks--if it goes down it goes down, fine, but why not keep everything else running past 11 or 12 just like they've done when it breaks down at 8:30 or 9?  Why not serve lunch and dinner at the Three Broomsticks?  Are they not going to get practice at that before GO?  And why can't we stick around to see the castle and Hogsmead after dark?  It was so beautiful in all the pics from TM previews etc.  I want to see that with my own eyes.  I expected it to be part of my trip, and so now I'm feeling disappointed when all I really want to feel is excitement.
> 
> Oh well.  I need to stop feeling sad now.  It's just so dang frustrating.



I don't understand why they can't keep Hogsmede open either. It's weird, maybe they don't have the staffing yet to keep it open all day? 

I honestly feel bad for you. I understand the people saying you are lucky to be there, but I also totally understand your disappointment. This is your trip and it isn't what you planned. Yes, you are getting to see it all before the crowds invade, but you should have been given the information to make a choice whether you wanted to come for a limited opening or not.


----------



## Momw/aplan

WaltD4Me said:


> I don't understand why they can't keep Hogsmede open either. It's weird, maybe they don't have the staffing yet to keep it open all day?
> 
> I honestly feel bad for you. I understand the people saying you are lucky to be there, but I also totally understand your disappointment. This is your trip and it isn't what you planned. Yes, you are getting to see it all before the crowds invade, but it still should have been given the information to make a choice whether you wanted to come for the limited opening or not.



Thanks.  At this point it really does help just to have a little understanding.


----------



## Planogirl

Momw/aplan said:


> Thanks.  At this point it really does help just to have a little understanding.


I do understand too.  It's possible to be a little jealous while recognizing that Universal is being frustrating.  I think that the lack of consistency and information is the worst part and they need to called to task for that.

Still, try to have fun.  That's what it's all about even when park management acts stupid.


----------



## Momw/aplan

Planogirl said:


> I do understand too.  It's possible to be a little jealous while recognizing that Universal is being frustrating.  I think that the lack of consistency and information is the worst part and they need to called to task for that.
> 
> Still, try to have fun.  That's what it's all about even when park management acts stupid.



Thanks.  And I will. 

I can understand too who someone who's not getting to go at all yet would be exasperated at anyone whining about how much or how little they'll get to experience it when they'd happily trade places.  I just want them to try to understand that this isn't some free trip I won and now I'm spitting on it.  We didn't just luck into being at the right place at the right time and then get an unexpected treat of a preview.  This was a major purchase for my family.  We agonized over it before we booked.  And so now it is very stressful to find out it most likely won't turn out to be what we expected.  We don't want to feel like we made a mistake and that we would have been better off saving our money and waiting until some time in the future to try to go.

I've decided to lower my expectations for the trip now so that maybe I won't be disappointed when we get there, (and I'm trying to do the same for my kids, too) and hey, maybe we'll even be pleasantly surprised.  It just makes me sad to lower our expectations though before what was supposed to be the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Planogirl

Momw/aplan said:


> Thanks.  And I will.
> 
> I can understand too who someone who's not getting to go at all yet would be exasperated at anyone whining about how much or how little they'll get to experience it when they'd happily trade places.  I just want them to try to understand that this isn't some free trip I won and now I'm spitting on it.  We didn't just luck into being at the right place at the right time and then get an unexpected treat of a preview.  This was a major purchase for my family.  We agonized over it before we booked.  And so now it is very stressful to find out it most likely won't turn out to be what we expected.  We don't want to feel like we made a mistake and that we would have been better off saving our money and waiting until some time in the future to try to go.
> 
> I've decided to lower my expectations for the trip now so that maybe I won't be disappointed when we get there, (and I'm trying to do the same for my kids, too) and hey, maybe we'll even be pleasantly surprised.  It just makes me sad to lower our expectations though before what was supposed to be the trip of a lifetime.


I'll keep hoping that maybe things will turn around before you go.  Hey, you never know.  

By the way, the rest of the Universal park attractions are pretty nice.  Don't forget about that!


----------



## MadeToLove

Please, everyone just take a deep breath and calm down.

Yes, I think you all should write Guest Services a polite letter expressing your disappointment.  Just remember the person reading the letter didn't create the problem.  But I've found that they do actually listen to you if you make your points without anger and frustration.

I suspect this arguement will be mute starting Tuesday.  Those in the know say that a lot of the reason for the two hour preview was to control crowds during the busy Memorial Day weekend.  Once that ends, they'll be better able to stay open longer, especially if Guest Services comes to the weekly meeting with letters of complaint and concern that two hours is not enough for those who bought packages.  I think they'll gradually increase their hours and the numbers they allow inside in order to train the employees, so they can handle the hoards come GO.  So don't panic yet.


----------



## melly

cdepauli said:


> Since you keep referencing this elusive dictionary definition without actually producing one, I'll do it for you:.



~Perhaps you should look up "keep" while your at it because Im pretty sure it wont say "to mention once"




cdepauli said:


> Then again, you didn't even know how a camera worked...:.



No, I speculated as to a possible reason of why the picture appeared that way. I think if you actually look back at my post I questioned it as a possibility


----------



## muffyn

DisneyGerry said:


> I read somewhere that this is part of JK Rowling's initiatives for healthy kids, etc.  It seems she had a heavy hand in WWoHP.



um your kidding.
 a butterbeer healthy???
(i'd love to see the nutrient list on that one.)  < I'd also love to have one *sigh*>

didn't see juices on the choice list.


----------



## Planogirl

muffyn said:


> um your kidding.
> a butterbeer healthy???
> (i'd love to see the nutrient list on that one.)  < I'd also love to have one *sigh*>
> 
> didn't see juices on the choice list.


She apparently has a thing against sodas.  I imagine that Universal had to make a lot of concessions to Ms Rowling.


----------



## bumbershoot

I haven't been to Universal yet.  We've been planning our trip, including a Universal trip, for nearly 6 months now.  I've scoured the boards, I've looked at the website multiple times, I've nearly booked things many many times, I've even phoned them.

I've been ALL over their reservation pages since the HP packages were first announced, and looked thoroughly around even though we were never planning on being there at opening.



Graciesmom77 said:


> It blows my mind that people are saying they can't understand why people are upset with Universal for only letting them in for 2 hours a day! Are you kidding? I keep reading that we should expect it for soft openings. These packages were NOT sold as soft opening, previews or anything else, other than a Harry Potter package, they same  sold from May 28th and on.
> 
> Universal at NO point said that they would allow limited access, until recently. Nothing on my emails said anything being different between my tickets for the 17th to the 18th.



Those packages started to be sold BEFORE any announcement was made about when it was going to open.  Anyone booking them *had to know* that it was all speculative.  Book it, and HOPE that things will be open by then.  

As *soon* as they figured out when it would/could be open, they stopped selling packages for the time before opening.  Stopped it cold, as far as I could tell (and I could, because I went to the site to check out if they were still selling the HP packages *at all*, and saw the new start date for the HP packages).

If you didn't realize that the area wasn't going to be open yet, well, I don't know what to say, because I didn't even have a trip planned, and I knew that it was all up in the air, from the moment they announced when the packages started, and then a different sort of up in the air once they announced when the area of the park would open.



Universal *could have* gone in and totally canceled everyone who had booked HP packages.  They *could have* not allowed access to room-only people who had booked hopefully.

Instead, they were kind and gracious and allowed those who booked the HP packages before the announcement to get the perks and keep their packages.  And they were extra kind to allow room-only people access as well.

I think those things are *nice*.  They didn't have to do it at all; they could have just canceled everyone's plans.




MadeToLove said:


> I just wanted to say that HP package people did NOT pay more for their vacations than non package holders.



Agreed.  



roomthreeseventeen said:


> I think that's almost impossibly unlikely, considering that package people paid extra for exclusive access.



They didn't state exclusive access for the whole day.



lildamo said:


> There's also no reason why they couldn't open the area up to the general public after the package people have had their exclusive access -- *they were only promised an hour early entry* before the crowds came in initially when the area was set to be open already.



Yep.  And as far as I can tell, it's the same exact exclusive access that those booking HP packages in December will get.  Except that the area will actually be totally OPEN then, so they'll get to be there with the hordes as well.



MadeToLove said:


> Merchandisers really don't get it.  Snape is number one among female Potter fans over 25 (of which there are more of us than one might think).



Probably very true!

I'm now picturing a Snape character wandering the area being all Snapey...just like Jack Sparrow used to wander New Orleans Square in Disneyland being all piratey...but then 3 years later they'd just send him away b/c (supposedly) women couldn't take the pressure and would keep throwing themselves at him....just got that whole made-up movie in my head!  




muffyn said:


> for those of us who can ONLY drink diet drinks(diabetic),....
> sure there is water... but do YOU want water?



DH has the same diagnosis and controls it entirely with diet and exercise.  He also doesn't drink artificial sweeteners.  So YES, our family does like water, enjoys water, and is quite happy with water.  

DH's endocrinologist really likes that DH doesn't use the chemical sweeteners, b/c as someone else mentioned, they *can* mess with your blood sugar, and it's been long known that they mess with the "sensors" in your stomach and brain that tell you that you're full which is a big problem if you're controlling blood sugar with diet...




Planogirl said:


> I read elsewhere that this was requested by J K Rowling.  Personally I plan to just drink water.



That's cool if she did that.

Of course, we'll be seeking out the ingredient lists for the various drinks there...if they've just thrown HFCS into the butterbeer etc, then JKR could have saved her breath, as it would end up being no better than soda at all.

Very curious, though!


----------



## kbelle8995

I will be going to Universal later this week and am staying onsite.  The most I hope to do is maybe wander through the castle que and shop in the stores.  

I would like to ride FJ and go to the Three Broomsticks but I realize that might not happen especially the Three Broomsticks (which is closed for the most part).  I think I will just go to Raglan Road one night instead.  

Let me state that I did not purchase a HP package but if I did I would feel jipped.  So if you're not happy let Universal know in a polite way stating your disappointment.  That way it goes straight to the source and maybe they can work to improve the situation.   And we have emails now so you can respond fairly quickly.

I love to see the nutritional facts on Butterbeer.  It should be quite interesting.


----------



## melly

bumbershoot said:


> Those packages started to be sold BEFORE any announcement was made about when it was going to open.  Anyone booking them *had to know* that it was all speculative.  Book it, and HOPE that things will be open by then.



Not our problem, dont sell stuff that you cant commit to. You wouldnt get away with it anywhere else, its called fraud or deception or something else like that. 



bumbershoot said:


> If you didn't realize that the area wasn't going to be open yet, well, I don't know what to say, because I didn't even have a trip planned, and I knew that it was all up in the air, from the moment they announced when the packages started, and then a different sort of up in the air once they announced when the area of the park would open.



Well done to you. However for everyone else its not up to them to "project manage" the WWoHP and work out if the thing they have paid for will be ready. Its up to Universal to be upfront and honest and not sell an incomplete deal under false pretences. 




bumbershoot said:


> Universal *could have* gone in and totally canceled everyone who had booked HP packages.  They *could have* not allowed access to room-only people who had booked hopefully.
> 
> Instead, they were kind and gracious and allowed those who booked the HP packages before the announcement to get the perks and keep their packages.  And they were extra kind to allow room-only people access as well.
> 
> I think those things are *nice*.  They didn't have to do it at all; they could have just canceled everyone's plans.



No. It isnt nice. They took money for one thing and didnt deliver it. Dont make them out to be heros. Had they cancelled the plans they would have had to refund so its nothing to do with being nice, its to do with cashing in on an incomplete product that people have paid top dollar for. 




bumbershoot said:


> They didn't state exclusive access for the whole day.



they didnt state 3 hours either did they. The onus is on them to state the terms and conditions not for the customer to have to deduce it through telepathy. The customer is being entirely reasonable to expect a full day when they buy a Harry Potter package.


----------



## glocon

I agree with most of the above, it would be better to have the "whole package" as most thought they would, but I am thrilled that the access the the ww will be limited, and MUCH less crowded.  I am thinking that you probably could bet more done in 2-3 hours with limited access, then in 10 hours with access available to the entire public.  I for one am thrilled to be there starting June 4 with limited access and less crowds.


----------



## Dax

Wow, is it me or is this thread getting nasty...

I am going to keep my opinions on the whole thing to myself..I am familiar enough with how soft openings work, so I knew this whole things would be a fiasco..


----------



## damo

Dax said:


> Wow, is it me or is this thread getting nasty...
> 
> I am going to keep my opinions on the whole thing to myself..I am familiar enough with how soft openings work, so I knew this whole things would be a fiasco..



Lol...I've seen Universal threads get nastier.  It isn't that bad.  There hasn't been any name calling yet, just everyone stating how they see things which is always very differently here.


----------



## melly

Dax said:


> Wow, is it me or is this thread getting nasty...
> 
> I am going to keep my opinions on the whole thing to myself..I am familiar enough with how soft openings work.




I wouldnt say its nasty, no one is getting personal with each other 

As for the soft openings, you can correct me if Im wrong but arent they opportunistic "of your lucks in on the day" you get to have a go of a new ride. If it is, that to me is a little bit different than advertising then selling a whole package. Surely once you commit to doing that and taking money for it you are obliged to provide that service. Its like going to Mac Donalds, them charging you for a meal and only giving you the fries becasue the burgers arent ready then expect you to toddle off happy with just your fries.


----------



## damo

melly said:


> I wouldnt say its nasty, no one is getting personal with each other
> 
> As for the soft openings, you can correct me if Im wrong but arent they opportunistic "of your lucks in on the day" you get to have a go of a new ride. If it is, that to me is a little bit different than advertising then selling a whole package. Surely once you commit to doing that and taking money for it you are obliged to provide that service. Its like going to Mac Donalds, them charging you for a meal and only giving you the fries becasue the burgers arent ready then expect you to toddle off happy with just your fries.



In this case it was clearly stated in the package description about the early morning access that if the ride wasn't working, others would be made available.  With a ride, nobody can guarantee that it will be working all the time.  When this package came out, we discussed it quite thoroughly on this thread.  All the details are still here if you look back.


----------



## yaytezIOA

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I don't think that's fair though. I LOVE WDW, but I LOVE US also and I'm absoultey sure I will adore WWoHP. I just don't see why people can't be allowed to love both and there must be a dividing line.



I'm with you on that one....but unfortunately if you look around this area you'll see that's just not the case with most people.


----------



## Dax

damo said:


> In this case it was clearly stated in the package description about the early morning access that if the ride wasn't working, others would be made available.  With a ride, nobody can guarantee that it will be working all the time.  When this package came out, we discussed it quite thoroughly on this thread.  All the details are still here if you look back.




Was the package sold as a "soft opening preview"...if so, then that tells me right there that I should expect issues with things...I would just be happy to be there...If I wanted to make sure I saw EVERYTHING..I would book for when it was supposed to be fully open..IE after June 18.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Dax said:


> Wow, is it me or is this thread getting nasty...
> 
> I am going to keep my opinions on the whole thing to myself..I am familiar enough with how soft openings work, so I knew this whole things would be a fiasco..



It really is.


----------



## melly

damo said:


> In this case it was clearly stated in the package description about the early morning access.



Rubbish

If it was CLEARLY stated then you wouldnt have loads of ****** off people complaining that they thought they were getting a full day. 



damo said:


> that if the ride wasn't working, others would be made available.  With a ride, nobody can guarantee that it will be working all the time.  .



Its not about the ride, is it. Almost every negative post ive read is about the time they are getting there rather than what is working or not working. 




damo said:


> When this package came out, we discussed it quite thoroughly on this thread.  All the details are still here if you look back.



Not everone comes on here do they. Its not for people to find out off an internet forum that is full of speculation anyway. The onus is on Universal to have been upfront about what they were selling from the start.


----------



## melly

Dax said:


> Was the package sold as a "soft opening preview"...if so, then that tells me right there that I should expect issues with things...I would just be happy to be there...If I wanted to make sure I saw EVERYTHING..I would book for when it was supposed to be fully open..IE after June 18.



Again, more misdirection from Universal. Feel free to prove me wrong with a link and I will accept that I am wrong but if I do recall correctly the 18th of June is a recent thing put out by Universal. The original packages were sold on the basis of "revealed in spring 2010". Now I understand that technically summer starts on 20th of June hence spring ends then but opening something 2 days before the end of spring is and calling it "open in spring" is taking the **** especially to all those that have booked for April and May time. A cynic would suggest that it is a deliberate act to extend the "peak period" for the park by a month or so.


----------



## scottmel

melly said:


> Rubbish
> 
> If it was CLEARLY stated then you would have loads of ****** off people complaining that they thought they were getting a full day.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not about the ride, is it. Almost every negative post ive read is about the time they are getting there rather than what is working or not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everone comes on here do they. Its not for people to find out off an internet forum that is full of speculation anyway. The onus is on Universal to have been upfront about what they were selling from the start.



that is an excellent point. those that visit these forums are in the minority of those that visit. they touted these deals beginning May 29th or whatever the date was and anyone with a pulse would be led to assume this was opening weekend.  US then turns around and says June 18th but they backpedal and allow those booking the packages earlier (of course assuming WWOHP is open it is a harry potter package after all!!!) to still enjoy the HP stuff. It was never billed as a soft opening weekend, etc.  Someone net savvy and on these boards understands but imagine the soul that booked it for this weekend and made the arrangements and never thought twice after that. yes these people do exist....And show up and get 2 hours....we would be prepared for 2 hours but they would not be and it could be a huge let down. This was never advertised on super bowl sunday as soft preview....


----------



## damo

melly said:


> Rubbish
> 
> If it was CLEARLY stated then you would have loads of ****** off people complaining that they thought they were getting a full day.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not about the ride, is it. Almost every negative post ive read is about the time they are getting there rather than what is working or not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everone comes on here do they. Its not for people to find out off an internet forum that is full of speculation anyway. The onus is on Universal to have been upfront about what they were selling from the start.



Lol, people shouldn't have to come on a message board to get them to read what their package info says.  I agree it may have been misleading because it was called the Wizarding World Package, but they actually are giving everyone what they promised and then some.

Here is what they were promised, taken directly from the original wording.



* Free Parking at Universal Orlando Resort for a full day
* Complimentary breakfast refreshments at the Three Broomsticks within The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
* Complimentary keepsake from The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
* A head start on rides and attractions at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter 

Early Park Admission begins one (1) hour prior to Universal's Islands of Adventure regular scheduled park opening for Universal Parks & Resorts Vacations guests who purchase a vacation package including hotel and theme park tickets. Current offer valid 7 days a week for travel 5/28/10 - 12/31/10; valid only at Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey™, Flight of the Hippogriff™, Dragon Challenge™ and The Cat in the Hat™. If technical problems arise or the opening of an attraction is delayed another Universal's Islands of Adventure attraction will open for Early Park Admission.


----------



## Momw/aplan

Dax said:


> Was the package sold as a "soft opening preview"...if so, then that tells me right there that I should expect issues with things...I would just be happy to be there...If I wanted to make sure I saw EVERYTHING..I would book for when it was supposed to be fully open..IE after June 18.



No it was not sold as a "soft opening preview".  It was sold as exactly the same as the packages sold for after the GO.  There was no differentiation at the time they went on sale.
As huge HP fans we took note (and got deliriously excited) way back when it was first announced a "Harry Potter Theme Park" was going to be built.  But we didn't sit around scouring the web for information for three years--we figured we'd hear when it was nearing completion and advertisements for it began.  (although we did hear enough to learn it wasn't a whole theme park unto itself as they initially made it out to be. 

Several years pass and we see an advertisement stating "HP packages are now being sold for Universal Studios WWoHP".  (we saw an ad on TV as well as a big announcement online on Yahoo's homepage).  I looked at Universals website--sure enough 'buy your HP packages here!'  I called Universal and told them I wanted to come and see WWoHP.  They asked when we wanted to come; I asked what do you have available?  They helped us book.  

I had no idea they hadn't decided on a GO at the time.  I had no idea we'd be there before it opened. (and besides, w/ restaurants, etc, they're usually good and fully open for a few weeks before the big GO celebration anyway, so even if I'd heard it was pre-GO I would not have in any way assumed it would only be a short preview.)  

Forgive me for not being a theme park aficionado; I merely represent the general buying public who Universal by-and-large is selling to.


----------



## WaltD4Me

What I don't understand is _why_ are the hours limited? Even with FJ shutting down, why are they closing the whole area? People seem to be pretty understanding about FJ, so why not leave the area open and if they get FJ back and running at 1pm people would be there to ride it. If not, they can still experience everything else.


----------



## mom2aandj

Momw/aplan said:


> Forgive me for not being a theme park aficionado; I merely represent the general buying public who Universal by-and-large is selling to.



absolutely.  You should not have to scour a theme park discussion board to know what is going on.  

If it makes you feel any better, I do envy the extra exclusive time it seems that package holders and on site guests are getting now.  Sure, we'll presumably have access to the HP section all day and evening when we go in October, but honestly, I bet we won't stay in it much past 2 or 3 hours that the people who are going now are getting.  Once it's open to the general public it will be SO MOBBED in all those little streets and shops I can't imagine it would be pleasant to be there.  NOT saying you weren't misled by Universal and you are completely entitled to feel upset.  Just a silver lining to getting to be there now---much more exclusive and uncrowded.


----------



## FINFAN

We do not have a package, but if we did , I would be asking for an evening option to visit...and to be honest I am not sure why that has not happened. I am hoping after the Holiday weekend that they do try and open the area up for  theevening atmosphere. To limit ot 2 early am hours ONLY is limiting, and I know since the package included breakfast at 3B and 1 hour early entry that it is obviousl why it is in the morning, but adding 2 hours from 7-9 would be nice.


----------



## damo

FINFAN said:


> We do not have a package, but if we did , I would be asking for an evening option to visit...and to be honest I am not sure why that has not happened. I am hoping after the Holiday weekend that they do try and open the area up for  theevening atmosphere. To limit ot 2 early am hours ONLY is limiting, and I know since the package included breakfast at 3B and 1 hour early entry that it is obviousl why it is in the morning, but adding 2 hours from 7-9 would be nice.



People who are there have said they are getting 4 hours.  I guess because of the breakfast included part, they have kept it in the morning.

It will be interesting to see if things change tomorrow.



> What I don't understand is why are the hours limited? Even with FJ shutting down, why are they closing the whole area? People seem to be pretty understanding about FJ, so why not leave the area open and if they get FJ back and running at 1pm people would be there to ride it. If not, they can still experience everything else.



One of the reasons they close down is because they have to open up the pathway to Dueling Dragons for the general public and that goes right through the middle of the Wizarding World.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

It seems that the issue here is not the ride breaking down or anything else US promised in their packages, but rather the fact that theres only a 2 hour window to enjoy the rides at WWoHP, something that was never clearly specified. To be honest, if I'd purchase the package I would be very unhappy now too. Luckly I didn't buy it, and I was so close to doing it, and decided to wait until my December WDW trip to go.


----------



## Volunteer

So, can anyone tell me if there are Marauders Maps available for sale?  Price, if you know/can remember?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## FINFAN

damo said:


> People who are there have said they are getting 4 hours.  I guess because of the breakfast included part, they have kept it in the morning.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if things change tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons they close down is because they have to open up the pathway to Dueling Dragons for the general public and that goes right through the middle of the Wizarding World.



that explains it then, but what a shame. I know the GO is 3 weeks or so off, but just block off FJ then after the morning allowance, allow the gen public to see and spend $ and enjoy. I also understand the floodgates if word gets out about that, but it is going to be mahem in 3 weeks anyway. As others have stated, just rip that band-aid off and us every minute you have to practice for crowd control, etc. It will meake things far more crowded for our visit, but I htink it would be nice , especially since there is so much else to see do, and some things on other areas to be seen earlier in the day. I ahve faith that as you mention, as the days go by things will keep altering and hopefully for the better...like the new "rope drop" methos now for better crown control. Universal is no stranger to having massive crowds, they will get it right...I just feel bad for those who are there now..and we will be there by weeks end!


----------



## DIZNUT57

Speaking about the pathway to DD or I guess Dragon Challenge now, is it closed for regular park guests until everyone is done with their preview of WWOHP? And if so when have thet been opening it up?


----------



## Preds

I typed this on my iPhone, so I apologise in advance for any typos or spelling errors. 

 Universal did a much better job with crowd control this morning, allowing guests in about 10 minutes before 8 and controlling the flow with the turnstiles all the way to WWOHP. The end result was a much more peaceful entry with far less pushing and shoving. We actually met up with Disboard employees Walter and Max agaIn today (Pete decided not to get up for it) at the gates to IOA and went through the queue with them *We were in the queue for FJ by 8:07.*

Unfortunately, Universal royally ticked me off by pulling me from the line near the end of the queue just prior to the sorting hat, putting me in the test seat and saying sorry you can't ride. Now understand, I rode FJ yesterday and fit fine, and I told them that, but they didn't care. *They refused to push down on the safety bar to lock in the 3rd click stating they weren't allowed to, which was curious since we weren't allowed to push down on the saftey bar ourselves when loaded yesterday. * Be warned future guests, there are 3 different standards for fitting in the seats to ride. The test seat at the entrance is more generous than the test seat in the queue, and the actual seats themselves are a 3rd standard as the employees do push down to lock you in. Major fail Universal. Your employees were rude, insulting, humiliating, and insenitive *It was*NOT a pleasant guest experience.

Worse yet was walking into Filches out of the ride entrance and hearing one cast member snidly comment to another "he didn't get to ride.". Damn right I didn't and I was pissed off enough without the little pissants comment and I let him know it.*

Anyhow a word to the wise, you will not be riding FJ of you fall onto any of the following categories: too tall (6' 3" or taller), too short (under 48"), have wide shoulders (you won't fit width wise in the seats, partially my problem), have a belly (particularly beer bellies, which I don't have BTW). * I'm 5'8" and float between 235 and 240 and today I couldn't ride, but yesterday I could. *Granted I'm overweight, but not THAT bad and S Walter and Max said, in their opinions in no way should I be too big to ride.*

Again, major Fail Universal. As my skinny 14yo said, Universal segregated out and restricted away 20-30% (or more) of the US population. *


----------



## WaltD4Me

Preds said:


> I typed this on my iPhone, so I apologise in advance for any typos or spelling errors.
> 
> Universal did a much better job with crowd control this morning, allowing guests in about 10 minutes before 8 and controlling the flow with the turnstiles all the way to WWOHP. The end result was a much more peaceful entry with far less pushing and shoving. We actually met up with Disboard employees Walter and Max agaIn today (Pete decided not to get up for it) at the gates to IOA and went through the queue with them *We were in the queue for FJ by 8:07.*
> 
> Unfortunately, Universal royally ticked me off by pulling me from the line near the end of the queue just prior to the sorting hat, putting me in the test seat and saying sorry you can't ride. Now understand, I rode FJ yesterday and fit fine, and I told them that, but they didn't care. *They refused to push down on the safety bar to lock in the 3rd click stating they weren't allowed to, which was curious since we weren't allowed to push down on the saftey bar ourselves when loaded yesterday. * Be warned future guests, there are 3 different standards for fitting in the seats to ride. The test seat at the entrance is more generous than the test seat in the queue, and the actual seats themselves are a 3rd standard as the employees do push down to lock you in. Major fail Universal. Your employees were rude, insulting, humiliating, and insenitive *It was*NOT a pleasant guest experience.
> 
> Worse yet was walking into Filches out of the ride entrance and hearing one cast member snidly comment to another "he didn't get to ride.". Damn right I didn't and I was pissed off enough without the little pissants comment and I let him know it.*
> 
> Anyhow a word to the wise, you will not be riding FJ of you fall onto any of the following categories: too tall (6' 3" or taller), too short (under 48"), have wide shoulders (you won't fit width wise in the seats, partially my problem), have a belly (particularly beer bellies, which I don't have BTW). * I'm 5'8" and float between 235 and 240 and today I couldn't ride, but yesterday I could. *Granted I'm overweight, but not THAT bad and S Walter and Max said, in their opinions in no way should I be too big to ride.*
> 
> Again, major Fail Universal. As my skinny 14yo said, Universal segregated out and restricted away 20-30% (or more) of the US population. *



Wow. I would be furious. I understand them doing things for safety, but if you fit yesterday......what? you weren't safe then? 

So if they say you don't fit at the enterance do they not let you go through the que? And if you can still go through the que, how does the person at the front at the actual vehicle loading spot know the people at the test vehicles said you couldn't ride? If I ridden the day before and knew I fit then, I would have still went through the que and tried again...regardless of what the test people had said. 

I also would be complaining big time to someone in management about the tester people being rude and insensitive.


----------



## FINFAN

Preds said:


> I typed this on my iPhone, so I apologise in advance for any typos or spelling errors.
> 
> Universal did a much better job with crowd control this morning, allowing guests in about 10 minutes before 8 and controlling the flow with the turnstiles all the way to WWOHP. The end result was a much more peaceful entry with far less pushing and shoving. We actually met up with Disboard employees Walter and Max agaIn today (Pete decided not to get up for it) at the gates to IOA and went through the queue with them *We were in the queue for FJ by 8:07.*
> 
> Unfortunately, Universal royally ticked me off by pulling me from the line near the end of the queue just prior to the sorting hat, putting me in the test seat and saying sorry you can't ride. Now understand, I rode FJ yesterday and fit fine, and I told them that, but they didn't care. *They refused to push down on the safety bar to lock in the 3rd click stating they weren't allowed to, which was curious since we weren't allowed to push down on the saftey bar ourselves when loaded yesterday. * Be warned future guests, there are 3 different standards for fitting in the seats to ride. The test seat at the entrance is more generous than the test seat in the queue, and the actual seats themselves are a 3rd standard as the employees do push down to lock you in. Major fail Universal. Your employees were rude, insulting, humiliating, and insenitive *It was*NOT a pleasant guest experience.
> 
> Worse yet was walking into Filches out of the ride entrance and hearing one cast member snidly comment to another "he didn't get to ride.". Damn right I didn't and I was pissed off enough without the little pissants comment and I let him know it.*
> 
> Anyhow a word to the wise, you will not be riding FJ of you fall onto any of the following categories: too tall (6' 3" or taller), too short (under 48"), have wide shoulders (you won't fit width wise in the seats, partially my problem), have a belly (particularly beer bellies, which I don't have BTW). * I'm 5'8" and float between 235 and 240 and today I couldn't ride, but yesterday I could. *Granted I'm overweight, but not THAT bad and S Walter and Max said, in their opinions in no way should I be too big to ride.*
> 
> Again, major Fail Universal. As my skinny 14yo said, Universal segregated out and restricted away 20-30% (or more) of the US population. *



Oh Mike, that is TERRIBLE! I would not hesitate to contact the suits and inform them of this treatment, seriously...and thank you for posting height, my DH is 6'3", so they measure you in a different seat inside the que, but past the test seat outside...but not the REAL seat on the ride itself? He is not happy that he will more than likely not get to ride, but for sure I appreciate the heads up. Yesterday we dropped one day of our Universal portion of the trip and added it to the beginning of our WDW portion...we will still have 5 days at USO, I think that will still be plenty of fun and relaxation, AFTER the WWOHP portion!


----------



## GoofyforDisney3

Preds said:


> I typed this on my iPhone, so I apologise in advance for any typos or spelling errors.
> 
> Universal did a much better job with crowd control this morning, allowing guests in about 10 minutes before 8 and controlling the flow with the turnstiles all the way to WWOHP. The end result was a much more peaceful entry with far less pushing and shoving. We actually met up with Disboard employees Walter and Max agaIn today (Pete decided not to get up for it) at the gates to IOA and went through the queue with them *We were in the queue for FJ by 8:07.*
> 
> Unfortunately, Universal royally ticked me off by pulling me from the line near the end of the queue just prior to the sorting hat, putting me in the test seat and saying sorry you can't ride. Now understand, I rode FJ yesterday and fit fine, and I told them that, but they didn't care. *They refused to push down on the safety bar to lock in the 3rd click stating they weren't allowed to, which was curious since we weren't allowed to push down on the saftey bar ourselves when loaded yesterday. * Be warned future guests, there are 3 different standards for fitting in the seats to ride. The test seat at the entrance is more generous than the test seat in the queue, and the actual seats themselves are a 3rd standard as the employees do push down to lock you in. Major fail Universal. Your employees were rude, insulting, humiliating, and insenitive *It was*NOT a pleasant guest experience.
> 
> Worse yet was walking into Filches out of the ride entrance and hearing one cast member snidly comment to another "he didn't get to ride.". Damn right I didn't and I was pissed off enough without the little pissants comment and I let him know it.*
> 
> Anyhow a word to the wise, you will not be riding FJ of you fall onto any of the following categories: too tall (6' 3" or taller), too short (under 48"), have wide shoulders (you won't fit width wise in the seats, partially my problem), have a belly (particularly beer bellies, which I don't have BTW). * I'm 5'8" and float between 235 and 240 and today I couldn't ride, but yesterday I could. *Granted I'm overweight, but not THAT bad and S Walter and Max said, in their opinions in no way should I be too big to ride.*
> 
> Again, major Fail Universal. As my skinny 14yo said, Universal segregated out and restricted away 20-30% (or more) of the US population. *



This has me worried about trying to ride now.  I don't like the idea that the test vehicles are two different sizes and that they are pulling people out of the line to test fit.  How humiliating will it be for someone that doesn't have the confidence to handle being pulled out like that and then not getting to ride even after they fit in the test vehicle out front.  I'm a fairly confident person, but I would have a problem with this.  Can't imagine someone who is struggling with their weight and confidence dealing well with this.  Talk about a ruined vacation.  I see this being a very bad move on Universal's part.


----------



## cdepauli

melly said:


> well it doesnt to be honest. There is still the issue of thinking they are getting one thing and actually getting another. As has already been stipulated a preview isnt a shortened view of something. It is an *earlier view * (ie pre-view = before view) of the full thing, much like in a movie you dont see the first 20 mins and thats it. Those people may not have paid more however they may have been enticed to somewhere they may not have been going had they not thought they were getting a full view.



Sorry, I didn't quote the other post. And based on the picture thread, I figured you'd keep bringing up the definition of a preview until someone actually posted the definition.


----------



## Momw/aplan

FINFAN said:


> We do not have a package, but if we did , I would be asking for an evening option to visit...and to be honest I am not sure why that has not happened. I am hoping after the Holiday weekend that they do try and open the area up for  theevening atmosphere. To limit ot 2 early am hours ONLY is limiting, and I know since the package included breakfast at 3B and 1 hour early entry that it is obviousl why it is in the morning, but adding 2 hours from 7-9 would be nice.



Oh I really wish they would do that!  If by the time we get there they were allowing package people and on-site guests in 8-12 like they are now and then open up again from 7-9pm I would be extremely happy.  It would give us more than one chance to get in each day, allow us to be a little more relaxed about our shopping and riding, and would allow us to take in the scenery at night.  It still wouldn't be full access all day like we were expecting when we booked, but I think it would feel close enough.  Even if they didn't open Three Broomsticks at night for dinner I think I would still feel very satisfied with my vacation.  

We're only going to be in the parks for two days of our vacation and I just don't want to feel like we get two short chances at doing everything we want to do.  And with the way it is right now, half of one of those short mornings will be spent at breakfast.

We're big fans of HP and we want to really take our time looking at all the details they have to offer, not running from attraction to attraction with very little time to stop and soak in the environment.  And I think if there was more than one shot a day at getting on FJ everyone else would chill out a little too and fewer people would want to shove their way to the front of the line.

Edited to add:  And okay, wow.  That really sucks about the test seat thing.  Yikes!


----------



## mom2aandj

Momw/aplan said:


> Forgive me for not being a theme park aficionado; I merely represent the general buying public who Universal by-and-large is selling to.



absolutely.  You should not have to scour a theme park discussion board to know what is going on.  

If it makes you feel any better, I do envy the extra exclusive time it seems that package holders and on site guests are getting now.  Sure, we'll presumably have access to the HP section all day and evening when we go in October, but honestly, I bet we won't stay in it much past 2 or 3 hours that the people who are going now are getting.  Once it's open to the general public it will be SO MOBBED in all those little streets and shops I can't imagine it would be pleasant to be there.  NOT saying you weren't misled by Universal and you are completely entitled to feel upset.  Just a silver lining to getting to be there now---much more exclusive and uncrowded.


----------



## tink1957

Preds said:


> I typed this on my iPhone, so I apologise in advance for any typos or spelling errors.
> 
> Universal did a much better job with crowd control this morning, allowing guests in about 10 minutes before 8 and controlling the flow with the turnstiles all the way to WWOHP. The end result was a much more peaceful entry with far less pushing and shoving. We actually met up with Disboard employees Walter and Max agaIn today (Pete decided not to get up for it) at the gates to IOA and went through the queue with them *We were in the queue for FJ by 8:07.*
> 
> Unfortunately, Universal royally ticked me off by pulling me from the line near the end of the queue just prior to the sorting hat, putting me in the test seat and saying sorry you can't ride. Now understand, I rode FJ yesterday and fit fine, and I told them that, but they didn't care. *They refused to push down on the safety bar to lock in the 3rd click stating they weren't allowed to, which was curious since we weren't allowed to push down on the saftey bar ourselves when loaded yesterday. * Be warned future guests, there are 3 different standards for fitting in the seats to ride. The test seat at the entrance is more generous than the test seat in the queue, and the actual seats themselves are a 3rd standard as the employees do push down to lock you in. Major fail Universal. Your employees were rude, insulting, humiliating, and insenitive *It was*NOT a pleasant guest experience.
> 
> Worse yet was walking into Filches out of the ride entrance and hearing one cast member snidly comment to another "he didn't get to ride.". Damn right I didn't and I was pissed off enough without the little pissants comment and I let him know it.*
> 
> Anyhow a word to the wise, you will not be riding FJ of you fall onto any of the following categories: too tall (6' 3" or taller), too short (under 48"), have wide shoulders (you won't fit width wise in the seats, partially my problem), have a belly (particularly beer bellies, which I don't have BTW). * I'm 5'8" and float between 235 and 240 and today I couldn't ride, but yesterday I could. *Granted I'm overweight, but not THAT bad and S Walter and Max said, in their opinions in no way should I be too big to ride.*
> 
> Again, major Fail Universal. As my skinny 14yo said, Universal segregated out and restricted away 20-30% (or more) of the US population. *



I can't believe they did that to you, they must be crazy.  It was nice meeting you in line yesterday and I'm sorry that happened to you today...I would be majorly ticked off.  My son is 6'3" and around 245 lbs, he rode comfortably with no problems.  It seems that who gets to ride is a matter of TM interpretation.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Preds, I'm really sorry that happened to you. How horrible. Even more horrible that the employees weren't even nice about it.


----------



## Planogirl

CALL Universal.  Head straight to Guest Services.  Demand a manager.  I would expect an apology and maybe some kind of head of the line to make up for it.

You can come here and rant all you want to but no one here can do anything.  I wish that Universal would get their act together.

ETA: I do disagree that a lot of people have been posting in anger.  I've scoured everywhere and it's very few (so far) and mostly here.


----------



## Dax

Planogirl said:


> CALL Universal.  Head straight to Guest Services.  Demand a manager.  I would expect an apology and maybe some kind of head of the line to make up for it.
> 
> You can come here and rant all you want to but no one here can do anything.  I wish that Universal would get their act together.
> 
> ETA: I do disagree that a lot of people have been posting in anger.  I've scoured everywhere and it's very few (so far) and mostly here.



I agree, head to Guest Relations ASAP...DO NOT let this go...make sure you explain how humiliated you were made to feel


----------



## disneygal55

So sorry that Universal employees treated you with such disrespect. Why did they design the seats so poorly? There are so many of us who are not cookie cutter types and if they told me that I couldn't ride I'd scream! I thought that I read somewhere that they have several benches for larger individuals though?


----------



## Planogirl

It could be the ride technology itself that limits sizes.  I've been asking around about the seat sizes for the Sum of All Thrills at WDW but it's hard to get an answer.


----------



## Dax

Planogirl said:


> It could be the ride technology itself that limits sizes.  I've been asking around about the seat sizes for the Sum of All Thrills at WDW but it's hard to get an answer.



I am by no means thin, but I was able to fit into Sum of all Thrills and its the same basic ride...so I better not have issues


----------



## damo

The ride technology itself is going to limit a lot of things.  Not only are people who don't fit in the restraints not going to be able to ride but also those with motion sickness, heart problems, claustraphobia, back problems, those who are pregnant, etc.  If they make the ride suitable for all riders we are back to It's a Small World.  Weight is only one of many restrictions here but it seems to be the only one that people are having an issue with.

I understand Pred's issue completely.  Being able to ride one day and not the next is just wrong.  However, lots of people of being denied access because of other factors.


----------



## WaltD4Me

Planogirl said:


> It could be the ride technology itself that limits sizes.  I've been asking around about the seat sizes for the Sum of All Thrills at WDW but it's hard to get an answer.



I'm very sure the ride technology is limiting the size of people being able to ride, but if someone has already ridden the ride and fit okay, how does he not fit the next day?  If they have a test vehicle outside it should be the same size and work the same way as the actual vehicle inside.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

WaltD4Me said:


> I'm very sure the ride technology is limiting the size of people being able to ride, but if someone has already ridden the ride and fit okay, how does he not fit the next day?  If they have a test vehicle outside it should be the same size and work the same way as the actual vehicle inside.



Apparently there are three different versions of the ride vehicle.


----------



## Darkestsong

mom2aandj said:


> absolutely.  You should not have to scour a theme park discussion board to know what is going on.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I do envy the extra exclusive time it seems that package holders and on site guests are getting now.  Sure, we'll presumably have access to the HP section all day and evening when we go in October, but honestly, I bet we won't stay in it much past 2 or 3 hours that the people who are going now are getting.  Once it's open to the general public it will be SO MOBBED in all those little streets and shops I can't imagine it would be pleasant to be there.  NOT saying you weren't misled by Universal and you are completely entitled to feel upset.  Just a silver lining to getting to be there now---much more exclusive and uncrowded.



^^^^

What she said.  I get why some are upset, especially those who could not cancel without a penalty after buying the packages but before knowing it would be only two hours.  We are going this coming Saturday, and to be honest are very happy even if it is only two hours.  As on0site only we could have cancelled, in fact we had no clue (and still do not 100%) if we would even get in.  But we usually like going in the mornings anyways, and then leaving by the time the heat gets stiffling, and to have WWoHP basically crowd free for a couple hours, see everything and be out of the park by noon, maybe to return later toward evening sounds like heaven to me.  Especially compared to how absolutely nuts it will be only a week later.  I realize others will have different opinions, but for me it is about perfect.  And that is the point there is bad to this, but there is a good side as well.  It is not all of one side or the other.


----------



## damo

WaltD4Me said:


> I'm very sure the ride technology is limiting the size of people being able to ride, but if someone has already ridden the ride and fit okay, how does he not fit the next day?  If they have a test vehicle outside it should be the same size and work the same way as the actual vehicle inside.



What could be happening is that they are trying to figure out what is triggering the system to shut down.  Weight distribution may be a factor that they are trying to determine.


----------



## FINFAN

Dax said:


> I am by no means thin, but I was able to fit into Sum of all Thrills and its the same basic ride...so I better not have issues



Dax...do you recall if there is a height maximum for Sum of all Thrills? I read that since the seat is not designed by Disney it is smaller than some of their attraction seats. I am specifically looking for 6'3"....DH's height.


----------



## DisneyGerry

previewed WWoHP and really enjoyed the Hogs Head Ale.  Especially relaxing on the back porch of Hogsmeade.  Nearby a guy proposed to his gal--something you dont see everyday.

DS got a wand.  Other DS got a Chinese Fireball stuffed animal.  My DS (fan of Harry Potter) even said he felt like he was really in the Wizarding World.

First time through FJ--wait was 60 min but went quick and dont think it took us hour.  Went back later and only 10 minutes so basically walk on.

Hippogriff ride as well.

Honeydukes and Zonkos

3 Broomsticks closed for package deal peeps.

DS refill on a Butterbeer from stand--but it seemed the Butterbeers served inside the pub looked frothier/ better?

Id think majority of Universal resort guests would have had no idea about 'preview?'  We asked to confirm, but saw no notification, etc.

I witnessed no pushing / shoving.


----------



## Graciesmom77

bumbershoot said:


> I haven't been to Universal yet.  We've been planning our trip, including a Universal trip, for nearly 6 months now.  I've scoured the boards, I've looked at the website multiple times, I've nearly booked things many many times, I've even phoned them.
> 
> I've been ALL over their reservation pages since the HP packages were first announced, and looked thoroughly around even though we were never planning on being there at opening.
> 
> 
> 
> Those packages started to be sold BEFORE any announcement was made about when it was going to open.  Anyone booking them *had to know* that it was all speculative.  Book it, and HOPE that things will be open by then.
> 
> As *soon* as they figured out when it would/could be open, they stopped selling packages for the time before opening.  Stopped it cold, as far as I could tell (and I could, because I went to the site to check out if they were still selling the HP packages *at all*, and saw the new start date for the HP packages).
> 
> If you didn't realize that the area wasn't going to be open yet, well, I don't know what to say, because I didn't even have a trip planned, and I knew that it was all up in the air, from the moment they announced when the packages started, and then a different sort of up in the air once they announced when the area of the park would open.
> 
> 
> 
> Universal *could have* gone in and totally canceled everyone who had booked HP packages.  They *could have* not allowed access to room-only people who had booked hopefully.
> 
> Instead, they were kind and gracious and allowed those who booked the HP packages before the announcement to get the perks and keep their packages.  And they were extra kind to allow room-only people access as well.
> 
> I think those things are *nice*.  They didn't have to do it at all; they could have just canceled everyone's plans.



I think thats crazy. Universal is "nice" to take my money for something that they are not offering? How is that nice? Here, why don't you give me 1,000 bucks for this car I have. Then I will give you a Matchbox car and see if you are cool with that. 

If you bought a HARRY POTTER PACKAGE, you should get into the Harry Potter themed place. Common sense. Not for 1 hour, or 2 hours, the full time that you were told. If you bought tickets to any theme park for the day and were told at 10 am to get out, you would be mad. No one wants to pay a bunch of money and not get what they were told they we going to get.

By the way, about the previews people were talking about a few pages ago and were saying that the "trailer" of the movie is a preview and thats what you should expect from a preview is wrong. No one PAYS to see a preview of a movie. They pay to see a whole movie and the "previews" are shown as an advertisement before the movie you paid for.


----------



## melly

Graciesmom77 said:


> I think thats crazy. Universal is "nice" to take my money for something that they are not offering? How is that nice? Here, why don't you give me 1,000 bucks for this car I have. Then I will give you a Matchbox car and see if you are cool with that.
> .



Ludicrous isnt it. Just defending the indefensible. Some of the comments on here regarding how people should be thankfull to Universal for this is mind boggling to say the least.


----------



## Planogirl

OK, we all get that a few of you feel ripped off and unhappy at what you've gotten.  PLEASE take it up with Universal.  Going on and on about it here just isn't making anything change.

I always had the idea that the preview would feature limited hours.  I have no idea why but that's what I thought.  

By the way, it's already been confirmed that the HP package cost extra only the amount of the breakfast.  I can see feeling misled if you went during this time expecting a full day though.  But please again, contact Universal!


----------



## cressy

Volunteer said:


> So, can anyone tell me if there are Marauders Maps available for sale?  Price, if you know/can remember?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Yes, Marauders Maps were available in the gift shop exiting FJ. Really nice, frame that opens up and the map unfolds and opens out. My oldest daughter really wanted one, but we had already well exceeded our limit!!!hopefully next time! PS- they were in a rack on top of a merchandise rack.


----------



## Planogirl

DisneyGerry said:


> previewed WWoHP and really enjoyed the Hogs Head Ale.  Especially relaxing on the back porch of Hogsmeade.  Nearby a guy proposed to his gal--something you dont see everyday.
> 
> DS got a wand.  Other DS got a Chinese Fireball stuffed animal.  My DS (fan of Harry Potter) even said he felt like he was really in the Wizarding World.
> 
> First time through FJ--wait was 60 min but went quick and dont think it took us hour.  Went back later and only 10 minutes so basically walk on.
> 
> Hippogriff ride as well.
> 
> Honeydukes and Zonkos
> 
> 3 Broomsticks closed for package deal peeps.
> 
> DS refill on a Butterbeer from stand--but it seemed the Butterbeers served inside the pub looked frothier/ better?
> 
> Id think majority of Universal resort guests would have had no idea about 'preview?'  We asked to confirm, but saw no notification, etc.
> 
> I witnessed no pushing / shoving.


Thanks for the review.  Luckily I see way more of your type of report.


----------



## Graciesmom77

DisneyGerry said:


> previewed WWoHP and really enjoyed the Hogs Head Ale.  Especially relaxing on the back porch of Hogsmeade.  Nearby a guy proposed to his gal--something you dont see everyday.




I have been married for almost 10 years, but you think I could convince my hubby to re propose?!?!? How cool to get proposed to at Hogwarts!


----------



## Graciesmom77

melly said:


> Ludicrous isnt it. Just defending the indefensible. Some of the comments on here regarding how people should be thankfull to Universal for this is mind boggling to say the least.



I know I sound really angry, but I am!  lol

Some people will argue a point for arguements sake I guess!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Planogirl said:


> OK, we all get that a few of you feel ripped off and unhappy at what you've gotten.  PLEASE take it up with Universal.  Going on and on about it here just isn't making anything change.
> 
> I always had the idea that the preview would feature limited hours.  I have no idea why but that's what I thought.
> 
> By the way, it's already been confirmed that the HP package cost extra only the amount of the breakfast.  I can see feeling misled if you went during this time expecting a full day though.  But please again, contact Universal!



To be honest, people complaining here is more effective than contacting Universal. Universal is highly unlikely to respond in a meaningful way, but the bad reports plus pictures and pretty mediocre video footage has already convinced me to stay far away from IoA for the next year or so. Wouldn't be surprised if that's the case for plenty of other posters/lurkers.


----------



## Planogirl

roomthreeseventeen said:


> To be honest, people complaining here is more effective than contacting Universal. Universal is highly unlikely to respond in a meaningful way, but the bad reports plus pictures and pretty mediocre video footage has already convinced me to stay far away from IoA for the next year or so. Wouldn't be surprised if that's the case for plenty of other posters/lurkers.


I feel just the opposite so you never know.  I also continue to point out that it's really just a few people who have negative things to say which is about the normal amount here.  

I also question whether they wouldn't respond.  You never know unless you try.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Planogirl said:


> I feel just the opposite so you never know.  I also continue to point out that it's really just a few people who have negative things to say which is about the normal amount here.
> 
> I also question whether they wouldn't respond.  You never know unless you try.



It's not just a few people who are complaining about something. The vast majority of posters have complained about either the package, the weight/height restriction, the small shops, lack of "showiness" at Ollivander's, etc. Most posters have said FJ is either underwhelming, or on par with the Simpsons/Spiderman.  To me, there's nothing extraordinary about that. Rides at Six Flags are better than that.


----------



## damo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> To be honest, people complaining here is more effective than contacting Universal. Universal is highly unlikely to respond in a meaningful way, but the bad reports plus pictures and pretty mediocre video footage has already convinced me to stay far away from IoA for the next year or so. Wouldn't be surprised if that's the case for plenty of other posters/lurkers.



It sounds like they have really improved things over the past few days.  So obviously they are listening.  We've probably had reviews from about 5 people, maybe 4 and I am very happy with their reviews.  I tend not to take anything very seriously for the first month or so after a new ride opens.


----------



## Planogirl

roomthreeseventeen said:


> It's not just a few people who are complaining about something. The vast majority of posters have complained about either the package, the weight/height restriction, the small shops, lack of "showiness" at Ollivander's, etc. Most posters have said FJ is either underwhelming, or on par with the Simpsons/Spiderman.  To me, there's nothing extraordinary about that. Rides at Six Flags are better than that.


I haven't seen that at all.


----------



## tink1957

Well said Damo

As one of the few who have ridden FJ, it is a good ride and being compared to Spiderman is not a bad thing as it's one of the most awesome rides ever and FJ is better imho.  

We have to remember that it's only the first week it's been open and they are working out the logistics, that's what a preview is for and yes I know Universal would have liked to have the ride open as promised for the package holders but things happen that can't be predicted and you have to adjust accordingly.

I only got to ride once and I'm happy that's all I have to say.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Planogirl said:


> I haven't seen that at all.



There is not one post that has said that everything was wonderful and/or FJ was groundbreaking/mindblowing. Not that you'd expect everything to be perfect right away, but you'd expect the "world" to be good.


----------



## damo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> There is not one post that has said that everything was wonderful and/or FJ was groundbreaking/mindblowing. Not that you'd expect everything to be perfect right away, but you'd expect the "world" to be good.



Sure there was.  Have you read Inkkognito's review? She's ridden 6 times already and has said that it is amazing.  Spiderman on steroids was her quote.  She said the ride was a walk on this morning and she rode it 5 times.

Of course not everything is perfect.  Did you really expect it to be?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

damo said:


> Sure there was.  Have you read Inkkognito's review? She's ridden 6 times already and has said that it is amazing.  Spiderman on steroids was her quote.  She said the ride was a walk on this morning and she rode it 5 times.
> 
> Of course not everything is perfect.  Did you really expect it to be?



Do you mean the review where the ride stopped while she was upside down? Yes, I read that one.


----------



## mefordis

Since Pred was able to ride the day before, do you think the employees were briefed that anyone who looks to weigh over a certain amount should not be let on the ride?  Maybe they are trying to keep the total weight below a certain number of lbs and therefore have to keep anyone who looks to be over, say 225, off the ride?  Also, maybe that is why they made the seats smaller.  They may have figured that would eliminate anyone over a certain weight?

Just trying to guess what the deal might be.




damo said:


> The ride technology itself is going to limit a lot of things.  Not only are people who don't fit in the restraints not going to be able to ride but also those with motion sickness, heart problems, claustraphobia, back problems, those who are pregnant, etc.  If they make the ride suitable for all riders we are back to It's a Small World.  Weight is only one of many restrictions here but it seems to be the only one that people are having an issue with.
> 
> I understand Pred's issue completely.  Being able to ride one day and not the next is just wrong.  However, lots of people of being denied access because of other factors.


----------



## Preds

If my 235-240 lbs are an issue, pRticularly next to my sins 110 lbs thN Universal is more screwed than I could imagine. 

The info I received from talking to Team Members throughout WWOHP and particularly those working on FJ is that the problems stem from any type of stoppage and some slowdowns. Getting it restarted appears to be a major issue. If they have to evacuate it takes 45 minutes to an hour.  Then another 1-2 hours to get it restarted and back in synch, that us IF they can get it restarted.


----------



## TaylorsDad

damo said:


> Sure there was.  Have you read Inkkognito's review? She's ridden 6 times already and has said that it is amazing.  Spiderman on steroids was her quote.  She said the ride was a walk on this morning and she rode it 5 times.
> 
> Of course not everything is perfect.  Did you really expect it to be?



Wow, 4 times in a couple of hours, amazing-like spiderman on steroids. That sounds close enough to perfect to me. I am really starting to wish I hadnt decided to wait until October. I would gladly be willing to deal with the few issues I am hearing because these reviews are getting me really hyped for the  WWOHP.


----------



## mefordis

I'm sorry, I'm trying to understand this.  So, are they limiting the weight because it is difficult to restart the ride (if it goes down) if it is holding more weight?  

Forgive me, I am just trying to understand why you were not allowed to ride.  You can fit into the seat, so it doesn't make sense.



Preds said:


> If my 235-240 lbs are an issue, pRticularly next to my sins 110 lbs thN Universal is more screwed than I could imagine.
> 
> The info I received from talking to Team Members throughout WWOHP and particularly those working on FJ is that the problems stem from any type of stoppage and some slowdowns. Getting it restarted appears to be a major issue. If they have to evacuate it takes 45 minutes to an hour.  Then another 1-2 hours to get it restarted and back in synch, that us IF they can get it restarted.


----------



## shl1108

Darkestsong said:


> ^^^^
> 
> What she said.  I get why some are upset, especially those who could not cancel without a penalty after buying the packages but before knowing it would be only two hours.  We are going this coming Saturday, and to be honest are very happy even if it is only two hours.  As on0site only we could have cancelled, in fact we had no clue (and still do not 100%) if we would even get in.  But we usually like going in the mornings anyways, and then leaving by the time the heat gets stiffling, and to have WWoHP basically crowd free for a couple hours, see everything and be out of the park by noon, maybe to return later toward evening sounds like heaven to me.  Especially compared to how absolutely nuts it will be only a week later.  I realize others will have different opinions, but for me it is about perfect.  And that is the point there is bad to this, but there is a good side as well.  It is not all of one side or the other.



Total AGREE!! We are coming Saturday as well and can't wait for our special time in WWoHP. I know we can do probably more in those two hours with limited crowds than anyother time with regular GP crowds. There is no way this can be duplicated in the future with small crowds in that part of the park. I'm sure of it!


----------



## A Mickeyfan

I am soooo bummed!  I heard that they were letting the general public in today..  heard it while I was packing up my over night to head home...  My DD had to be at work by 4pm today & we live 3 hours away.  I didn't want to go & leave at noon.. so we just headed home without going...


----------



## black562

This may have been asked but does anyone know if FJ is going to have a line for the Express holders?  I would assume since its a major attraction that it would have it like the others do, but obviously not until after it officially opens.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## MrBryan

black562 said:


> This may have been asked but does anyone know if FJ is going to have a line for the Express holders?  I would assume since its a major attraction that it would have it like the others do, but obviously not until after it officially opens.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


there is one but it might not be open for a while


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Do you mean the review where the ride stopped while she was upside down? Yes, I read that one.



I thought the ride DIDN'T go upside down?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I thought the ride DIDN'T go upside down?



The way it's been described, you are put on your back at one point, looking straight up.


----------



## lildamo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> The way it's been described, you are put on your back at one point, looking straight up.



But never fully inverted.


----------



## mefordis

roomthreeseventeen said:


> The way it's been described, you are put on your back at one point, looking straight up.



Do you think this might be the reason they might be limiting the weight of the riders?  The ride may not be able to deal with a total combined weight over a certain amount if it is inverting.  Thoughts?


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

roomthreeseventeen said:


> The way it's been described, you are put on your back at one point, looking straight up.



Yes, but that's not being upside down.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Yes, but that's not being upside down.



True, but still not a position I'd like to be in if the ride stopped and had to be re-set.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

roomthreeseventeen said:


> True, but still not a position I'd like to be in if the ride stopped and had to be re-set.



Well, that's pretty much the position you're in when going back down to earth in Spaceship Earth and the ride usually stops there when unloding handicapped riders, so I think I can deal.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I think it's just up to the individual person. I, personally, think there's a better value of going to Disney or Six Flags, when taking into consideration the rides/lines/size of/team members at IoA. Others will think differently. Everyone gets what they want.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I've never been to Six Flags, but after hearing all the horrible tragedies that have happened in the parks throughout the years and horror stories about maintanance of rides, I'd rather have a Disney/Universal vacation.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I've never been to Six Flags, but after hearing all the horrible tragedies that have happened in the parks throughout the years and horror stories about maintanance of rides, I'd rather have a Disney/Universal vacation.



The last incident at my Six Flags park was 25 years ago. I feel pretty safe.


----------



## FINFAN

A Mickeyfan said:


> I am soooo bummed!  I heard that they were letting the general public in today..  heard it while I was packing up my over night to head home...  My DD had to be at work by 4pm today & we live 3 hours away.  I didn't want to go & leave at noon.. so we just headed home without going...



If they WERE letting the GP in, it appears that things ran smoother and were possibly less crowded, according to the new entry rules. Do you mean letting the GP in after the 8-10 window for the preview/package/on-site guests? If so, that interestes me as they may be getting ready for evening access!


----------



## mysteriouspnai

A Mickeyfan said:


> I am soooo bummed!  I heard that they were letting the general public in today..  heard it while I was packing up my over night to head home...  My DD had to be at work by 4pm today & we live 3 hours away.  I didn't want to go & leave at noon.. so we just headed home without going...



They let in the general public?? This is getting to be ridiculous. I called Customer Service several times and was informed that only the package holders and on-site hotel guests would be allowed in. Our exclusive preview has just been cut from a 2 hour preview down to a 1 hour early morning admission. Anyone know what we get for breakfast at 3B if you're a package holder?


----------



## lildamo

FINFAN said:


> If they WERE letting the GP in, it appears that things ran smoother and were possibly less crowded, according to the new entry rules. Do you mean letting the GP in after the 8-10 window for the preview/package/on-site guests? If so, that interestes me as they may be getting ready for evening access!



It was only open to package holders and on-site guests today.  Latest rumour is general public softs tomorrow, but realistically there's been rumours of almost every day for the past week, so who knows


----------



## MrBryan

AFAIK no GP were let in today


----------



## inkkognito

TaylorsDad said:


> Wow, 4 times in a couple of hours, amazing-like spiderman on steroids. That sounds close enough to perfect to me. I am really starting to wish I hadnt decided to wait until October. I would gladly be willing to deal with the few issues I am hearing because these reviews are getting me really hyped for the  WWOHP.


Spidey had plenty of issues for its first year or two, and Test Track at Epcot was something like a year late in opening. I really think Uni is getting the bugs out of FJ quickly considering we rode it once yesterday, then wasted an hour waiting because it broke down. By comparison, today it was up and running from open till close, with four rides and only one minor issue (we were on our backs, not upside down). It was only for five minutes or maybe a bit more. Crazy person that I am, I was half-hoping we'd be evacuated so I would have a unique experience.  But between that and the improved morning let-in, improvements are apparent in only two days.

I was prepared to maybe "like" FJ but it takes a lot for a simulator-type ride to really impress me because I am more of a coaster junkie (think SheiKra...I live to plummet 200 feet face down). I didn't really think Uni would have something on the cutting edge of techology, but after 5 rides I can truly say they do. The way that robot arm moves you around (and relatively smoothly at that) as you move seemlessly through movie screens and actual animatronics is a true work of art. Those robot arms have never been used for amusement rides other than on a very limited basis, like Sum of All Thrills or Legoland. Uni is going out on a limb with hoping they'll work at the capacity they need, and I truly hope they do. I am hard to impress but FJ was truly much more than I expected. When single riders or Express opens my butt will be on that ride a LOT.

I do think Uni misprepresented the packages and I feel sorry for the people who feel mislead or ripped off, but I can't complain personally because the change in policy allowed me to get a preview (and considering how much $$ we dropped on butterbeer, a wand, shirts, and the like, it was well worth their while).


----------



## melly

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I've never been to Six Flags, but after hearing all the horrible tragedies that have happened in the parks throughout the years QUOTE]
> 
> eh
> 
> 3 employees died at Disney last year.


----------



## Musashi450

So I felt compelled to join this forum (which I've been reading off and on here in preparation for my vacation ) I just got back from 7 full days of disney (for the first time) staying at the grand floridian and absolutely loved it. Anywho here is my beef... Also for those that were defending universal earlier...just don't. 

My girlfriend and I just graduated, she from college and I from medical school. I seriously haven't been on a vacation in probably 6 years. Our graduations felt like a huge accomplishment in our lives and we decided to both treat ourselves to a big get away at disney ending with WWOHP for 2 days (My GF is a HUGE HP fan...and while I love the series, she puts me to shame). I literally arrive after my disney stay to the doubletree across from universal today very happy to experience all of the great things I keep hearing about. While checking in, I get a tiny little letter. It went along the lines of "Dear Mr. XXX, thank you for choosing univeral and our harry potter world preview of the park from 8-9... " 

now hold on....I based the celebration of the end a journey of blood sweat and tears to end with an experience I was paid good money for (I ordered the package back in April) Now I'm being told THE DAY OF MY ARRIVAL for the first time, this isn't an all day thing?! This is nothing short of immoral on universals part, and questionably illegal. I called their line twice while at the hotel and talked to one employee who said "She can't believe they are doing this, it isn't right, but that's what they have chosen to do and she feels terrible being the messenger" I sympathized with her as they have told the employees literally nothing apparently. I called again later still heated and received the most ******* response from an individual who obviously failed his PR training. Something along the lines of this was a preview which I signed up for and was very clearly stated. This was his opening line when i told him I booked the package, I had not even begun to get angry with him! With this many people pissed off, they obviously screwed up. Frankly they aren't going to do anything for those of us who planned and paid good money it seems. 

That is why I'm urging everyone to do the following: *Contact the better business bureau* and file a complaint. I'm going tomorrow and if it is not a full day opening, I plan on doing atleast that much. This is truly the only way I think people will respond. With a good reason I would, of course, be understanding, however all I've been told so far is sorry but no.

Am I heated? yes. Have I taken the time to cool down and think about this? yes. I realize this post comes off a tad pretentious and entitled and all I can do is tell everyone that I am probably one of the more understanding people you'll ever meet. Never the less, I won't stand for this and I would encourage everyone else to do the same. Here's hoping for a wonderful experience for everyone else out there.


----------



## *LittleMermaid*

To all of the people that purchased the package to see WWOHP 

Sometimes things do not go as planned.  Things and problems arise that change the outcome of things.  I'm sure Universal did not do this on purpose to cause inconvenience or rip off anyone...  And I do understand your frustration and why you are upset 

Now my question is this

WOULD IT HAVE BEEN BETTER IF UNIVERSAL HAD JUST CANCELLED YOUR VACATION AND REFUNDED YOUR MONEY INSTEAD OF DOING A PREVIEW THING FOR A FEW HOURS?  (not shouting, just want to stand out lol)


----------



## melly

*LittleMermaid* said:


> Now my question is this
> 
> WOULD IT HAVE BEEN BETTER IF UNIVERSAL HAD JUST CANCELLED YOUR VACATION AND REFUNDED YOUR MONEY INSTEAD OF DOING A PREVIEW THING FOR A FEW HOURS?  (not shouting, just want to stand out lol)



Wrong question. 

The question should be "would it have been better for UNIVERSAL to cancel the vacation and lose all the money they had re-couped or just let everyone in, keep the money and come up with some retrospective c**k and bull story about a preview at the very last second"

Dont even pretend that Universal are doing a favour here or something good. This story about a preview is a way of not cancelling and then keeping all the money they have already charged.


----------



## bbangel

*LittleMermaid* said:


> To
> Now my question is this
> 
> WOULD IT HAVE BEEN BETTER IF UNIVERSAL HAD JUST CANCELLED YOUR VACATION AND REFUNDED YOUR MONEY INSTEAD OF DOING A PREVIEW THING FOR A FEW HOURS?  (not shouting, just want to stand out lol)



It would have been better is Universal had communicated AT ALL with those who have purchased a package. I have received nothing from them on anything. If I was not a reader of these boards I would be showing up expecting what I had paid for. To not communicate with people and give them options is what is making me upset. Since I have no idea what the situation will be once I arrive (days before GO) I will not get upset about what hasn't happened yet. Do I feel at the moment that I'm going to get what I've paid for no. Will it affect any future plans to visit their parks? Yes. Do I understand that things don't always go as planned? Yes, but as I said there has been no communication from them to let people know. If my airline can send me an email to let me know the tv's might not work on my flight, I should think Universal could contact package holders and let them know their options.


----------



## polkadotminnie

At the very least, the package people deserve a free night onsite for a later date to compensate not having access to the park all day.  I am not booked on a vacation package but would be very upset with only a couple of hours per day if it was not made clear when booking.  I realize for many that this is a one time vacation but it would show that Universal cares for it's customers.  Universal would benefit from the people who take advantage of the free night since they will spend money at the parks again.


----------



## Musashi450

melly said:


> Wrong question.
> 
> 
> Dont even pretend that Universal are doing a favour here or something good. *This story about a preview is a way of not cancelling and then keeping all the money they have already charged*.



Precisely. Again I'm a very understanding person and believe me I of all people know that things can happen and you just have to go with the flow. The issue here though is, again, what reason!? I've been given none. Furthermore after doing some research it appears the park has had limited hours for a couple days now. No correspondence? Of course I'm not going to cancel my ticket now that I am staying literally accros from universal however, if I had known the "preview" was 2 hours of potentially limited access to a park, I would have spent that money on a cheap cruise. That is why I believe some form of refund is in order. This isn't what I believed I was purchasing, and it's simply a flat out lie for them to state it was clear. It obviously was not... When a forum full of people who understand their system, and have taken more trips there than I am years old are confused, their is a problem. Furthermore I've noticed that on this forum people are EXTREMELY detail oriented. Take a step back and really look at what they are doing to people here. Again, nothing short of immoral. Which is why people in this position need to make their voice heard in a way businesses understand, the BBB.


----------



## LJF

mysteriouspnai said:


> Anyone know what we get for breakfast at 3B if you're a package holder?



From a Facebook fan posting:

There is an English breakfast (with black pudding, sausage, bacon and eggs) an American breakfast with scrambled eggs & bacon & sausage and potatoes, a pancake breakfast with bacon and sausage, an oatmeal breakfast and a fruit breakfast.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

polkadotminnie said:


> At the very least, the package people deserve a free night onsite for a later date to compensate not having access to the park all day.  I am not booked on a vacation package but would be very upset with only a couple of hours per day if it was not made clear when booking.  I realize for many that this is a one time vacation but it would show that Universal cares for it's customers.  Universal would benefit from the people who take advantage of the free night since they will spend money at the parks again.



I think Universal needs to offer refunds to people who truly want them. A lot of people don't come down to Orlando often, if ever, and might not have any use for a free night in the future.


----------



## polkadotminnie

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I think Universal needs to offer refunds to people who truly want them. A lot of people don't come down to Orlando often, if ever, and might not have any use for a free night in the future.


 I agree but was thinking more of the people who can't cancel due to losing airfare...


----------



## Musashi450

Agree with the response about the refund and not simply another day (although anything would admittedly leave a better taste in my mouth). I'm from Illinois and because of the job I'm moving to, don't plan on having another large vacation for a couple of years...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Felipe, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Felipe said:
			
		

> The rest of my pics are up here: http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c389/Felipe89/WWoHP 05-29-2010/MORE WWoHP 05-29-2010/?start=all
> These are the first pics I took while being surrounded and rushed by the crowds through the FJ queue. There are some new angles, and also some new things that somehow :shrug: I didn't get a picture of the second time around, so check these out too.
> 
> Pics of the merch I bought: http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c389/Felipe89/WWoHP 05-29-2010/WWoHP Purchases/
> 
> Videos are uploaded to http://www.youtube.com/user/FelipeWWoHP
> 
> Here's a couple highlights:
> 
> Check out the RoR during the FJ breakdown. I was sooo close to riding :'( You can see how they turned on the lights behind the mirror wall, allowing you to see the arms holding the benches and a curtain behind them. Fun behind the scenes stuff. Quality is suckish, but oh well...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u8WCcDSJ7U
> 
> Dedicated to Teebin
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P90KDyrQ4rg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a2LjDNidYc


----------



## xxxxvickyxxxx

Still in Orlando and we went into hp this morning. Booked a room on site for 1 night got to the park for half 7 and entered shortly after. Headed straight for forbidden journey and waited about 40 mins que and ride thought it was amazing that alone was worth the cost. Had plenty of time there got everything we wanted done and shopped slot there was a big line for ollivanders so I got rons wand from owl post. Finished the morning with a frozen butterbeer from the hogs head. Overall had a lovely experience and will deff stay on site next time royal pacific was lovely!


----------



## damo

Nobody has ever said there was a 2 hour limited preview.  It has always been at least 4 hours.  I don't think people understand how packed this place is going to be once the general public is let in.  Instead of it being a walk on ride all morning, you will have at least 3 hours waits.  It will be interesting to see what the package people have to say after June 18.  I think they may be jealous.


----------



## damo

FINFAN said:


> If they WERE letting the GP in, it appears that things ran smoother and were possibly less crowded, according to the new entry rules. Do you mean letting the GP in after the 8-10 window for the preview/package/on-site guests? If so, that interestes me as they may be getting ready for evening access!



GP was not let in today.  Rumour is tomorrow.


----------



## inkkognito

I added another part to my articles. Much of it is what I've covered here, but there are photos of things like cauldron cakes, pumpkin tarts and hubby getting measuring for a wand. Click here to read it. I think I'll be going through post-HP withdrawal come tomorrow morning! I know it opens to the GP soon but I will avoid Forbidden Journey like the plague till the offseason unless single riders or Express is open.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

damo said:


> GP was not let in today.  Rumour is tomorrow.



So that makes the packages/on-site deals useless?


----------



## damo

inkkognito said:


> I added another part to my articles. Much of it is what I've covered here, but there are photos of things like cauldron cakes, pumpkin tarts and hubby getting measuring for a wand. Click here to read it. I think I'll be going through post-HP withdrawal come tomorrow morning! I know it opens to the GP soon but I will avoid Forbidden Journey like the plague till the offseason unless single riders or Express is open.



In your opinion, is having the 4 hour preview with package and onsite guests a better experience than having a full day with the GP?  You are a Universal regular, so you would know what kind of crowds to expect.


----------



## damo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> So that makes the packages/on-site deals useless?



No, it will be what the package people expected to get.  1 hour early entry and then the rest of the day the entire park will be open to everyone.


----------



## Musashi450

damo said:


> Nobody has ever said there was a 2 hour limited preview.



This is what I've been told by many people at the hotel, two reps over the phone, and a universal concierge at the hotel who I really hit it off with. I'm told it is a minimum of two hours, they may increase because their has been so much demand and heat but its all a day of sort of thing. Was told the same thing about rumors of soft openings for package holders very soon but he hasn't been told anything official....about anything....


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

damo said:


> No, it will be what the package people expected to get.  1 hour early entry and then the rest of the day the entire park will be open to everyone.



Again, that's not correct. The "preview" period was until 6/18. I would be SUPER mad if I'd gone down this weekend, gotten a two hour preview, and the first day it's open all day, it's to the GP.

As to the "4 hours" comment, there hasn't been one day that it's been open all four hours with FJ operational. Most report having to leave by 11am.


----------



## damo

Musashi450 said:


> This is what I've been told by many people at the hotel including a universal concierge who I really hit it off with. I'm told it is a minimum of two hours, they may increase because their has been so much demand and heat but its all a day of sort of thing.



It has been 4 hours exclusive access all weekend.  Once the area is open to the GP, it will only be 1 hour exclusive access.  The rest of the time it is open it will be with the general public.


----------



## cressy

roomthreeseventeen said:


> There is not one post that has said that everything was wonderful and/or FJ was groundbreaking/mindblowing. Not that you'd expect everything to be perfect right away, but you'd expect the "world" to be good.



Everything was wonderful.


----------



## cressy

roomthreeseventeen said:


> There is not one post that has said that everything was wonderful and/or FJ was groundbreaking/mindblowing. Not that you'd expect everything to be perfect right away, but you'd expect the "world" to be good.



FJ was groundbreaking/mindblowing.


----------



## Musashi450

I have a feeling their is confusion coming from 2 hours of rides verse other open park times. It was not specified which one to me, and I was ignorant about everything I've now read about at that point to ask specifically about it. I'm *assuming* that they meant 2 hours opening for rides although would love to hear otherwise!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

cressy said:


> FJ was groundbreaking/mindblowing.



LOL, OK, that's one in the several hundred posts I've read.


----------



## CLPClarinet

Sweet! (literally) about the cauldron cake and pumpkin tart pictures!

So is the pumpkin tart basically a pumpkin pie in a little tart shell?

Can you describe the cauldron cake to me? It looks like a chocolate cake base, but what was the cream? 

Thanks!


----------



## damo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Again, that's not correct. The "preview" period was until 6/18. I would be SUPER mad if I'd gone down this weekend, gotten a two hour preview, and the first day it's open all day, it's to the GP.
> 
> As to the "4 hours" comment, there hasn't been one day that it's been open all four hours with FJ operational. Most report having to leave by 11am.



Could clarify what you think the package people paid for and should get?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

damo said:


> Could clarify what you think the package people paid for and should get?



Full all day access to WWoHP until 6/17 that does not include the GP. That is what is advertised.


----------



## damo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Full all day access to WWoHP until 6/17 that does not include the GP. That is what is advertised.



Where did you see that?  I have never seen anything remotely like that.


----------



## cressy

roomthreeseventeen said:


> LOL, OK, that's one in the several hundred posts I've read.



I can think of 5 right now who have actually been there that raved about it.


----------



## mefordis

I've thought about it and I think I'd take the 2 hours without the gp rather than all day without the gp.  I think when people first bought their package there was no mention of "no gp"... they just thought they'd have all day access.  

THEN when they found out it doesn't open until June, they assumed they would get all day admission without the gp.  However, they get got access for 2 hours without the gp.   

I personally would be happy to take that and just go tour the rest of the park for the remainder of the day.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

damo said:


> Where did you see that?  I have never seen anything remotely like that.



That's what an "exclusive preview" period means.


----------



## damo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> That's what an "exclusive preview" period means.



No it doesn't.  Why on earth would Universal open the WWoHP all day just to package holders? The only extra thing they paid for is breakfast.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

damo said:


> No it doesn't.  Why on earth would Universal open the WWoHP all day just to package holders?



Oh, geez, nevermind. Like I said, it's a waste of my money. I'll stick with Disney and Six Flags.


----------



## WaltD4Me

*LittleMermaid* said:


> To all of the people that purchased the package to see WWOHP
> 
> Sometimes things do not go as planned.  Things and problems arise that change the outcome of things.  I'm sure Universal did not do this on purpose to cause inconvenience or rip off anyone...  And I do understand your frustration and why you are upset
> 
> Now my question is this
> 
> WOULD IT HAVE BEEN BETTER IF UNIVERSAL HAD JUST CANCELLED YOUR VACATION AND REFUNDED YOUR MONEY INSTEAD OF DOING A PREVIEW THING FOR A FEW HOURS?  (not shouting, just want to stand out lol)



Some people are probably going to say absolutely not, but some people are probably going to say yes it would have been better, but to me, the whole point is that everyone should have been informed so they could make their own decision. It's my money and my vacation time and either way, I deserve the consideration of being fully informed so I can chose for myself how to spend that money and use my time. Period.


----------



## mefordis

damo said:


> No it doesn't.  Why on earth would Universal open the WWoHP all day just to package holders? The only extra thing they paid for is breakfast.



I'm assuming they close it after a few hours now because they have to ready it for the gp.  Otherwise it would just be open for everyone now all day, right?


----------



## Musashi450

damo said:


> No it doesn't.  Why on earth would Universal open the WWoHP all day just to package holders? The only extra thing they paid for is breakfast.



For the love of god, this is what it said on my eticket:

Valid Only For: 2 Adults
EARLY PARK ADMISSION TO ISLANDS OF ADVENTURE: Enjoy Early Park Admission to Universal's Islands of Adventure. The theme park will open one (1) hour early each day so you can enjoy the Wizarding World of Harry PotterTM before the rest of the general public! The exclusive offer is valid 7 days a week for travel May 28 - December 31, 2010. **Requires theme park admission. Early Park Admission begins one (1) hour prior to Islands of Adventure regular scheduled park opening. Valid only at Harry Potter and the Forbidden JourneyTM, Flight of the HippogriffTM, Dragon ChallengeTM and the Cat in the HatTM. 

I never assumed exclusive access all day, however you can tell from the wording of this offer, they anticipated this to actually be open to the general public. Again, no communication with the people that purchased a package. Furthermore I'm suppose to get a "commemorative grand opening ticket" and 3B breakfast. We'll see how the former plays out... I ordered a harry potter package to visit WWOHP... not to "preview" it. Not once does it ever mention the word "preview" in my any of the initial confirmation emails I've received. They simply changed it without telling anyone.


----------



## Momw/aplan

*LittleMermaid* said:


> To all of the people that purchased the package to see WWOHP
> 
> Sometimes things do not go as planned.  Things and problems arise that change the outcome of things.  I'm sure Universal did not do this on purpose to cause inconvenience or rip off anyone...  And I do understand your frustration and why you are upset
> 
> Now my question is this
> 
> WOULD IT HAVE BEEN BETTER IF UNIVERSAL HAD JUST CANCELLED YOUR VACATION AND REFUNDED YOUR MONEY INSTEAD OF DOING A PREVIEW THING FOR A FEW HOURS?  (not shouting, just want to stand out lol)



Wait.  You said a 1 HOUR preview from 8-9?  Please tell me that was a typo.


----------



## cressy

damo said:


> In your opinion, is having the 4 hour preview with package and onsite guests a better experience than having a full day with the GP?  You are a Universal regular, so you would know what kind of crowds to expect.



Well, I know you didnt ask me, but here's my opinion anyway! Once the GP has access it will be a nightmare. It was near impossible to get into the shops on Saturday. I think I've posted this a dozen times, because I feel that strongly about it. If you are able to take advantage of the preview, do it. That kind of limited access (other than for the one hour early entry for onsite guests)may never be available again. I believe it could be a once in a lifetime expereience, especially if FJ gets straightened out.Yep, that's my opinion and I'm stickin to it!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Momw/aplan said:


> Wait.  You said a 1 HOUR preview from 8-9?  Please tell me that was a typo.



I think the one hour period starts when they open it to the GP, whenever that may be.


----------



## Musashi450

WaltD4Me said:


> Some people are probably going to say absolutely not, but some people are probably going to say yes it would have been better, but to me, the whole point is that everyone should have been informed so they could make their own decision. It's my money and my vacation time and either way, I deserve the consideration of being fully informed so I can chose for myself how to spend that money and use my time. Period.



Walt D4Me just earned himself/herself a respect card.  May be redeemed during any moment of stupidity for redemption. Seriously though, nail on the head.


----------



## lildamo

Momw/aplan said:


> Wait.  You said a 1 HOUR preview from 8-9?  Please tell me that was a typo.



Not a typo.  If the Wizarding World had already been grand opened, package holders would get exclusive access from 8-9 before the masses of crowds would be let in when the park opened.  An hour isn't much time at all.


----------



## damo

Musashi450 said:


> For the love of god, this is what it said on my eticket:
> 
> Valid Only For: 2 Adults
> EARLY PARK ADMISSION TO ISLANDS OF ADVENTURE: Enjoy Early Park Admission to Universal's Islands of Adventure. The theme park will open one (1) hour early each day so you can enjoy the Wizarding World of Harry PotterTM before the rest of the general public! The exclusive offer is valid 7 days a week for travel May 28 - December 31, 2010. **Requires theme park admission. Early Park Admission begins one (1) hour prior to Islands of Adventure regular scheduled park opening. Valid only at Harry Potter and the Forbidden JourneyTM, Flight of the HippogriffTM, Dragon ChallengeTM and the Cat in the HatTM.
> 
> I never assumed exclusive access all day, however you can tell from the wording of this offer, they anticipated this to actually be open to the general public. Again, no communication with the people that purchased a package. Furthermore I'm suppose to get a "commemorative grand opening ticket" and 3B breakfast. We'll see how the former plays out... I ordered a harry potter package to visit WWOHP... not to "preview" it. Not once does it ever mention the word "preview" in my any of the initial confirmation emails I've received. They simply changed it without telling anyone.



Sorry, I wasn't referring to your package.  The other poster was talking about those people who were told they would get an "exclusive preview" up to June 18.  Your wording says nothing about "exclusive preview".

I agree that what happened this weekend was not what you were promised.  However, it may have been better.  It may be as early as tomorrow that what was originally promised may occur and it might not be nearly as nice.


----------



## scottmel

cressy said:


> Well, I know you didnt ask me, but here's my opinion anyway! Once the GP has access it will be a nightmare. It was near impossible to get into the shops on Saturday. I think I've posted this a dozen times, because I feel that strongly about it. If you are able to take advantage of the preview, do it. That kind of limited access (other than for the one hour early entry for onsite guests)may never be available again. I believe it could be a once in a lifetime expereience, especially if FJ gets straightened out.Yep, that's my opinion and I'm stickin to it!



It comes down to this:

1. preview now for 2 hours. 
2. preview 6/18 and get 1 hour but then unlimited access. Crowded unlimited access but unlimited.

so you can either have one more hour of relative peace if you go now or wait until later in teh summer, lose that hour but gain the day....

personal preference I guess...


----------



## cressy

WaltD4Me said:


> Some people are probably going to say absolutely not, but some people are probably going to say yes it would have been better, but to me, the whole point is that everyone should have been informed so they could make their own decision. It's my money and my vacation time and either way, I deserve the consideration of being fully informed so I can chose for myself how to spend that money and use my time. Period.



Yes, that is the point exactly.


----------



## *LittleMermaid*

For those that answered my question, thank you.  I do agree with the statements about communication...


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

scottmel said:


> It comes down to this:
> 
> 1. preview now for 2 hours.
> 2. preview 6/18 and get 1 hour but then unlimited access. Crowded unlimited access but unlimited.
> 
> so you can either have one more hour of relative peace if you go now or wait until later in teh summer, lose that hour but gain the day....
> 
> personal preference I guess...



OK, but then someone said above that rumor is, they will be opening TOMORROW to the GP. Does that mean a 2 hour preview for the package holders, and then unlimited access with the GP all day? So it basically just screwed over anyone who came down for the holiday weekend only?


----------



## Imagineer22

I think the biggest issue is that Universal is not stating a reason as to why people do not have full day access to WWOHP yet, package holders or general public.  The land is obviously ready for visitors or Universal would not let ANYONE into the land.  Everything has passed safety inspections.  Everything is operational, heck 2 of the rides were existing and Dragons still operates daily.  Even FJ is obviously ready for riders and is safe to ride.  Yes, it is encountering downtime like any new attraction will but just because the new ride is encountering a technical problem doesn't mean you shut down the entire land.  Can you imagine if Spiderman went down they shut down all of Marvel Superhero Island?!  Once FJ is 'open' on June 18th will Universal shut down all of WWOHP because FJ is closed and there is no longer the 'complete experience'; because that is the only reason I see why the preview is limited and not open to the public right now.  With FJ experiencing problems Universal can not offer the complete WWOHP experience.

I have been a theme park buff for a very long time and experienced many new rides soft openings/technical rehearsals and have never seen a situation like Universal has gotten themeselves into.  A limited preview for those who paid for it and don't even get to experience it at their liessure???  A single ride is one thing but a whole 'land' is another issue.  Why not open the land and let everyone in or at least let the preview last all day to get their full value?  What is the difference of operating a new area 4hrs versus 12hrs? So what if FJ closes due to technical problems, leave the rest open.  So what if it is overcrowded, it will be even more crowded after June 18th; they are just delaying the inevitable.  I say learn what you can now Universal and get ready for the masses that will pounce.  The fanatics have not arrived yet.

What is Universal doing the rest of the day in WWOHP that can't be done with actual guests in the area (package holders or general public)?  I understand FJ is being tweaked by the minute to get it running more consistant but what is going on in the shops and other rides?  Also, they can obviously let people through the que of FJ and not ride the ride so Universal could consevably provide 'tours' of Hogwarts to guest throughout the day when FJ is down, as they did for many previews.

I don't have a package and will not be visiting Universal anytime soon because I live in Texas but I do feel sorry for anyone who booked the package and didn't get the experience they were expecting.  

Universal doesn't have to let the general public in since its grand opening is June 18th (which even that could be pushed back with no warning); even though I don't understand what they are waiting for since everything is obviously ready for people.  If constrcution was still going on and/or inspections were not passed I would see why the park is not ready, but that is obviously not the case and guests can experience it all (if Universal chooses).  

I do wonder though had people not paid for the packages if WWOHP would be in previews at all.  This would be the first major attraction I have seen not have at least 2 weeks of 'full day' previews/technical rehersals, and most have close to a month of daily significant operational time before the 'grand opening'.  Universal appears to REALLY want to release EVERYTHING at ONCE and nothing less, even though they know new technology is involved and very temprimental.  I would hate to be there June 18th when the park closes due to capacity and FJ breaks down and can't be started again because guests haven't ridden it enough to work through different problematic scenarios.

***Correct me if I am wrong, the 'package' didn't cost extra did it?  I thought it was just the price of Hotel, Breakfast and Park Admission.  I find it odd that Universal allowed packages to be booked before the grand opening.  I bet the grand opening date changed last minute and Universal did not have good internal communication (suprise!).  Although the fine print did state 'rides and experiences subject to availability'.....


----------



## Momw/aplan

lildamo said:


> Not a typo.  If the Wizarding World had already been grand opened, package holders would get exclusive access from 8-9 before the masses of crowds would be let in when the park opened.  An hour isn't much time at all.



Well, if they are going to the one hour early preview system with the gp getting in at 9, they'd dang well better keep that sucker open all day and not just until 11 or 12.  I will be contacting Better Business Bureau if that's the case.


----------



## cressy

scottmel said:


> It comes down to this:
> 
> 1. preview now for 2 hours.
> 2. preview 6/18 and get 1 hour but then unlimited access. Crowded unlimited access but unlimited.
> 
> so you can either have one more hour of relative peace if you go now or wait until later in teh summer, lose that hour but gain the day....
> 
> personal preference I guess...



Except that so far it's been more like 4 hours. That takes it to a "whole nother level!"

really, it does.


----------



## cieslack

Damo, I could not agree more with your recent posts.  I know the usuals will respond as they have repeatedly about the unfair treatment of package holders.  I hope you get what you ask for.  I hope you get what you think you paid for and have to fight the crowds after one hour of exclusive access because you will leave in frustration when you can't turn around without bumping into someone.  The place is small and will be ridiculously packed with people.  You signed up for one hour of exclusivity and there was no mention of a full day.  You are making a mistake wishing for it to be one hour exclusive and open to the public for the rest of the day.  Before you blow up the phones at the BBB, see what you are getting.  I would not trade the past two days of acess for a week of what you want.

Please don't bother trying to explain to me that I don't understand how you've been wronged by Universal because I will not be drawn into a debate.  I am not angry with anyone and I don't wish to argue, I just think that you don't realize how great this experience has been with four hours of low crowds.  That  area is going to fill up as soon as gate opens to everyone.  Like someone has already said, the people with packages after GO will probably wish they had what we've got now.

Just as an aside, I am 6'3" plus and had no problem and was never told it was an issue.  Child swap was flawless.


----------



## lildamo

I feel like the only reason Hogsmeade wasn't open to the general public this weekend was crowd control.  Can you imagine the larger than usual crowds that would be in the area for their first days of soft openings?  It would have been insane.  Makes a lot more sense for them to ease into it, first with package holders and on-site guests and then add the general public when they feel that the staff and area is ready to handle crowds of that size.

That being said, come June 18th it won't matter whether they're prepared or not, they'll just have to go, so the more prep time they get the better.  I wouldn't be surprised if the smaller crowds of the next two weeks serve as perfect soft opening groups.  But who knows.


----------



## scottmel

Well I will be anxious to hear if it does open to the gP tomorrow. i booked 6/18 - 6/21 5 months ago....Not realizing opening weekend....Part of it will be cool to be there opening and another part of me wishes it would open NOW to the GP and get some crowds thru there....However, US learned a lot this weekend. Will be interesting to see what they do with it...i am pretty bummed on the Olivanders report though...a group of people and one gets to pick????


----------



## damo

Momw/aplan said:


> Well, if they are going to the one hour early preview system with the gp getting in at 9, they'd dang well better keep that sucker open all day and not just until 11 or 12.  I will be contacting Better Business Bureau if that's the case.



I totally agree.  What would be really nice is if they keep it the way it is for package/onsite people and then open it for the rest of the day to the GP.

We're down next week and although this is what I am hoping for, I expect to get 1 hour early entry and then the rest fighting the masses.


----------



## Momw/aplan

damo said:


> I totally agree.  What would be really nice is if they keep it the way it is for package/onsite people and then open it for the rest of the day to the GP.
> 
> We're down next week and although this is what I am hoping for, I expect to get 1 hour early entry and then the rest fighting the masses.



I agree.  That would be perfection.


----------



## Musashi450

scottmel said:


> It comes down to this:
> 
> 1. preview now for 2 hours.
> 2. preview 6/18 and get 1 hour but then unlimited access. Crowded unlimited access but unlimited.
> 
> so you can either have one more hour of relative peace if you go now or wait until later in teh summer, lose that hour but gain the day....
> 
> personal preference I guess...



Ok makes sense now, thank you for the clarification. Here is how my situation went. I ordered package in March, later found out I think in April that the grand opening date was now 6/18 however they were letting people book the package for as early as last week. After finding this out (via this board) I frantically called Universal and they very cheerily said, "nope don't worry, you'll still have access to the park before the general public, it will just be a soft opening. Now all we need is to know when you want to book your 3B reservation?!" I thought, awesome still getting in, no crowds, can't go wrong. Then I arrive today at the hotel and see this business of "preview" (2 hours only) in a letter they hand me at the desk.... = not happy


----------



## inkkognito

damo said:


> In your opinion, is having the 4 hour preview with package and onsite guests a better experience than having a full day with the GP?  You are a Universal regular, so you would know what kind of crowds to expect.


After today's experience, I would have to go with the preview with hotel guests only being WAAAAY better than a day with the GP, even tho' part of the preview is only 2 hours. It seems to be that FJ runs for two hours (although I wonder if that will be expanded...one TM today thought it was supposed to run till 11 but it did shut down at 10), but the other rides stay open a while longer and the shops run up till about 12. Basically you get to ride FJ with lower crowds than you're ever likely to see again, and then you can do the other rides, shopping and exploring at your leisure. Today I really felt like I'd had a full experience after all the rides on FJ and then just exploring at a relaxing pace. We saw the choirs as well doing our shopping and enjoying sweets while sitting at the Owl Post. The area was not at all crowded like it surely will when the GP is allowed in. Knowing this is the whole reason why we sprung $$ for a hotel room we literally did not use. It may not be perfect, and whole-day access (or evening access) would be nice for those who like to sleep in, but truly you can have a great experience in the currently allotted time. The only exception is when FJ breaks down, but that is a risk at any time with a brand new ride and it proved today that it can be quite reliable.

Oh, and CLPClarinet, think of the cauldron cakes as a cold version of a lava cake, but with a creamier filling. Very rich so it's great to split with someone. The pumpkin tarts are definitely like a little pumpkin pie and sooooo delicious.


----------



## cressy

cieslack said:


> Damo, I could not agree more with your recent posts.  I know the usuals will respond as they have repeatedly about the unfair treatment of package holders.  I hope you get what you ask for.  I hope you get what you think you paid for and have to fight the crowds after one hour of exclusive access because you will leave in frustration when you can't turn around without bumping into someone.  The place is small and will be ridiculously packed with people.  You signed up for one hour of exclusivity and there was no mention of a full day.  You are making a mistake wishing for it to be one hour exclusive and open to the public for the rest of the day.  Before you blow up the phones at the BBB, see what you are getting.  I would not trade the past two days of acess for a week of what you want.
> 
> Please don't bother trying to explain to me that I don't understand how you've been wronged by Universal because I will not be drawn into a debate.  I am not angry with anyone and I don't wish to argue, I just think that you don't realize how great this experience has been with four hours of low crowds.  That  area is going to fill up as soon as gate opens to everyone.  Like someone has already said, the people with packages after GO will probably wish they had what we've got now.



This is what I have been trying to say repeatedly. Regardless of how you feel about the pkg, the access, the hours, it just doesnt get any better than what we got this weekend. I have been trying to make this point because I am so grateful that this board enabled us to have the experience of a lifetime, and I am trying  to pay it forward.I think if people read the posts from people who have actually been there, they'd get it.


----------



## Momw/aplan

Musashi450 said:


> Ok makes sense now, thank you for the clarification. Here is how my situation went. I ordered package in March, later found out I think in April that the grand opening date was now 6/18 however they were letting people book the package for as early as last week. After finding this out (via this board) I frantically called Universal and they very cheerily said, "nope don't worry, you'll still have access to the park before the general public, it will just be a soft opening. Now all we need is to know when you want to book your 3B reservation?!" I thought, awesome still getting in, no crowds, can't go wrong. Then I arrive today at the hotel and see this business of "preview" (2 hours only) in a letter they hand me at the desk.... = not happy



Okay.  So your letter did say "2 hours (8-10)", not 1 hour (8-9)?  That's what I'm trying to figure out.  Because according to Inkkognito, that's been a pretty good deal.


----------



## tink1957

Our preview wasn't for 2 hours, it was at least 4 hours on both days and we did everything we wanted to do.  I didn't like having to get up at 6:00 am on vacation but I'm glad I got to enjoy the area with relatively low crowds.  Although I only got to ride the FJ once, it was well worth it.


----------



## Slacking

_Getting out of lurker mode....._


Honestly, I'd MUCH rather have 2-4 hours of access to the area with minimal crowds, than have 1 hour (which includes a meal) access before anyone at the park can enter the land.


----------



## damo

A great review here:

http://www.orlandounited.com/forums...ld-of-Harry-Potter-Part-2&p=115725#post115725


----------



## lildamo

Here's a great review of WWoHP from Orlando United user "Harry Fan":

_I just came back from the Universal Parks and thought I saw something AMAZING. Whoever is disappointed needs to stop expecting something impossible. Frankly, I am a tough judge. I have a sharp eye and I majored in Architecture and Design. So you can guess that I don't just look at something and quickly make an opinion. When I arrived at the stone arch to Hogsmeade, I expected a Disney experience. Something magical and great. Guess what? I got something different then that. I was given something greater than what I have ever seen Disney do. Something that both resonates a feeling of the movies and the book. The authenticity of the books with the visuals of the movie. This can be summed up as epic. The shop windows resonate an emotion of warmth and enhancement. Main Street can touch Hogsmeade Village. Every detail was exactly as I pictured it. The rust and finish on the buildings was immaculate. The street of hogsmeade was alive unlike Main Street. Nothing felt fake. I could image real wizard living above the Cauldron Shop. So let's say Hogsmeade was a A+ or 100%
The forest area was truly magical. The Frog Choir should have used more opera voice, but they were still entertaining. Everything else was perfect. The Triwizard Tournament show and the trees! They are going to be huge. That place will be a forest within a year. I also thought that FOTH was so much better than the videos. I can honestly say I was touched when Buckbeak bowed to me. Dragon Challenge was great, but not excellent. The line could have been better. They shouldn't added caves that you go through during the ride. So the forest are is a solid 96.5%
So then I saw Hogwarts. The rock color was perfect, the stone color was spot-on, and the details were amazing. I was so taken back that I let people cut in front of me to go on FJ. I am going to be short on this part by saying I have never experienced anything like this and I have gone to DisneySea. Whoever thought it was not that good, obviously thought they were going to build a huge Hogwarts and pay midgets to be house-elfs. So guys, get real. Be happy! So I won't spoil the ride, but I will say that it is ground-breaking. Nothing like it. Whoever didn't like it got drunk on the beer in Hog's Head. So Hogwarts was a 99%. They could of had more trees to hide the showbuilding.. Also, I like the idea of no preshow. It made it feel more open. I loved it. So that was my experience! I truly came into the land with high expectations and was more then satisfied. Universal really did a great job. I would be very proud if I were them!_

(same as the link above...oops!)


----------



## Volunteer

cressy said:


> Yes, Marauders Maps were available in the gift shop exiting FJ. Really nice, frame that opens up and the map unfolds and opens out. My oldest daughter really wanted one, but we had already well exceeded our limit!!!hopefully next time! PS- they were in a rack on top of a merchandise rack.



Thank you so much!!  Now I know where to look for them come September.  Also, if anyone that's seen a price I'd love to know.  Thanks again!


----------



## CLPClarinet

oooooo thanks Inkkognito! I'm going with a friend, so maybe we can each get one of the desserts and then split them! I'm going to try to eat food exclusive to WWOHP the day I go. Sounds like it'll be fun!


----------



## cressy

Volunteer said:


> Thank you so much!!  Now I know where to look for them come September.  Also, if anyone that's seen a price I'd love to know.  Thanks again!



Oh yeah, sorry; I'm pretty sure they were like 28.95


----------



## tink1957

Unless you're going on or after June 18 or you can make a meal out of desserts...you can forget eating exclusively at WWOHP.  The 3 Broomsticks isn't serving any meals until then except for the breakfast package.  I know this because I asked one of the TMs who worked there when we were let in to look around...I really wanted those fish & chips on the menu.


----------



## Musashi450

Momw/aplan said:


> Okay.  So your letter did say "2 hours (8-10)", not 1 hour (8-9)?  That's what I'm trying to figure out.  Because according to Inkkognito, that's been a pretty good deal.



My mistake, my letter says 8-9. I came up with the 2 hours based on what concierge was telling me. I think (hope) they are putting 1 just to cover their a$@. I'm still not quiet sure but it sounds like our package was simply combined with those staying at the pricey on site resorts as well. Everyone I've talked to however says it's been a minimum of 2 for FJ with intermittent delays.

My 3B reservation is actually at 9 so if it did close at 9 so if rides actually shut down at 9, I just plan on running to 3B.


----------



## CLPClarinet

tink1957 said:


> Unless you're going on or after June 18 or you can make a meal out of desserts...you can forget eating exclusively at WWOHP.  The 3 Broomsticks isn't serving any meals until then except for the breakfast package.  I know this because I asked one of the TMs who worked there when we were let in to look around...I really wanted those fish & chips on the menu.



I'm going June 20th to WWOHP  so I'll be able to eat there for meals! Definitely want to have a meal at the Three Broomsticks, get butterbeer/pumpkin juice, and a cauldron cake/pumpkin pastie. Then might get some candy too..... HOW WERE THE HARRY POTTER CHARACTERS SKINNY!? JK Rowling always giving them so many sweets. *jealous*


----------



## Slacking

tink1957 said:


> Unless you're going on or after June 18 or you can make a meal out of desserts...you can forget eating exclusively at WWOHP.  The 3 Broomsticks isn't serving any meals until then except for the breakfast package.  I know this because I asked one of the TMs who worked there when we were let in to look around...I really wanted those fish & chips on the menu.



My guess is that when the area is open to the public (for soft opening), Three Broomsticks will be open for lunch hours (after the breakfast for package holders is served)


----------



## DisneyGerry




----------



## tink1957

Slacking said:


> My guess is that when the area is open to the public (for soft opening), Three Broomsticks will be open for lunch hours (after the breakfast for package holders is served)



I doubt it since I specifically asked when it would be open for lunch and the TM said not until after the Grand Opening.


----------



## DisneyGerry




----------



## DisneyGerry




----------



## Slacking

tink1957 said:


> I doubt it since I specifically asked when it would be open for lunch and the TM said not until after the Grand Opening.



I think that just may be their standard answer. I find it hard to believe that the first day Three Broomsticks will be in full operational mode with their normal menu will be on Grand Opening that. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Musashi450

It sounds like they simply don't know until the day of and even then there is confusion. 

Also for what it's worth, I'm absolutely willing to give this hour of exclusivity thing a shot with an open attitude. However 60 minutes to wait in line for the castle when I only have a guaranteed 60 minutes to ride?! Kinda defeats the purpose...


----------



## tink1957

Slacking said:


> I think that just may be their standard answer. I find it hard to believe that the first day Three Broomsticks will be in full operational mode with their normal menu will be on Grand Opening that. Doesn't make sense to me.



The TM said it didn't make much sense to her either and she wished they would open before then so they would be prepared for the Grand Opening.  I think they are crazy if they do wait till then. but I also think they were crazy for waiting as long as they did to soft open FJ.


----------



## lildamo

Musashi450 said:


> It sounds like they simply don't know until the day of and even then there is confusion.
> 
> Also for what it's worth, I'm absolutely willing to give this hour of exclusivity thing a shot with an open attitude. However 60 minutes to wait in line for the castle when I only have a guaranteed 60 minutes to ride?! Kinda defeats the purpose...



Plan to be there early and you should be able to get on in considerably less time than 60 minutes.  If you want to re-ride the line will get longer, but apparently it was a walk-on by the end of the preview period today! Doubt we'll ever see that again!


----------



## damo

tink1957 said:


> The TM said it didn't make much sense to her either and she wished they would open before then so they would be prepared for the Grand Opening.  I think they are crazy if they do wait till then. but I also think they were crazy for waiting as long as they did to soft open FJ.



I can see FJ just phyically not be ready to open but Three Broomsticks?  They kept the kitchen from Enchanted Oak, so how difficult can it be?


----------



## inkkognito

lildamo said:


> Plan to be there early and you should be able to get on in considerably less time than 60 minutes.  If you want to re-ride the line will get longer, but apparently it was a walk-on by the end of the preview period today! Doubt we'll ever see that again!


Exactly! As long as it is running early and you are towards the front of the line to get in, your first ride will have little or no wait. The next one will be longer (for us #2 was 35 mins. today) because the crowd density has increased. After that I guess people were tired of it because there was literally no wait other than the time it took us to talk through the castle. The only thing that will gum up the works is if it is not operational first thing in the morning (which was our problem yesterday).


----------



## Disney Padawan

inkkognito said:


> Exactly! As long as it is running early and you are towards the front of the line to get in, your first ride will have little or no wait. The next one will be longer (for us #2 was 35 mins. today) because the crowd density has increased. After that I guess people were tired of it because there was literally no wait other than the time it took us to talk through the castle. The only thing that will gum up the works is if it is not operational first thing in the morning (which was our problem yesterday).





Any chance that you can give us a detailed play by play of the ride over at the spoilers thread?


----------



## inkkognito

I may have it out of sequence but I will pop over there and give it a shot!


----------



## Disney Padawan

inkkognito said:


> I may have it out of sequence but I will pop over there and give it a shot!



Looking forward to reading it. Thank you kindly.


----------



## petals

ChrisFL said:


> lol,  you're right!
> 
> I've been to DL in Anaheim and Hong Kong and both times looking down Main Street, wondering where the castle is...all I see is a big souvenir.



Now that would disappoint me! Luckily I'm not likely to visit that anytime in near future I'lls tick with Paris or Florida where you won't blink and miss the castle lol! 



Preds said:


> Yes, the grey sweater she was wearing is in Filch's. I think it was $50 or $60.
> 
> BTW, it's a Gryffindor sweater with the Gryffindor shield patch on the left.


Cool thanks and luvin the pic that came after and the red hoodie ooh I like that better. Agh can't wait to hit WOHP shops. I'm gonna be so broke after this hol ha ha

Oh  has anyone tried Bertie's every flavoured beans?? What are they like and what flavours did yee get?


----------



## Disney Padawan

petals said:


> Now that would disappoint me! Luckily I'm not likely to visit that anytime in near future I'lls tick with Paris or Florida where you won't blink and miss the castle lol!
> 
> 
> Cool thanks and luvin the pic that came after and the red hoodie ooh I like that better. Agh can't wait to hit WOHP shops. I'm gonna be so broke after this hol ha ha
> 
> Oh  has anyone tried Bertie's every flavoured beans?? What are they like and what flavours did yee get?



My better half bought me some earlier this year and I still have the package in my hands. Here are the flavors I've had so far.

Booger
Black pepper
Blueberry
Earthworm
Dirt
Cherry
Cinnamon
Ear Wax
Sausage
Grape Jelly
Grass
Tutti-Frutti
Lemon Drop
Vomit
Soap
Sardine
Toasted Marshmallow
Buttered Popcorn
Pickel
Rotten Egg

Don't know why but I'd rather have the Earthworm over the Cinnamon. By far the worst are Soap, sardine and Vomit. I think the ones they sell at the park are much more less offensive but I could be wrong.


----------



## yeslek

As a proud Ravenclaw, can anyone assure me that the souvenirs sold in the park don't only apply to the more "famous" houses like Gryffindor and Slytherin?


----------



## phamton

Imagineer22 said:


> Can you imagine if Spiderman went down they shut down all of Marvel Superhero Island?!



My guess is that if the whole land is open, people would be complaining because they can't get on the ride.  As long as the gate is shut, most people in the park just assume the land isn't finished and wouldn't complain about that. 





> Once FJ is 'open' on June 18th will Universal shut down all of WWOHP because FJ is closed and there is no longer the 'complete experience'; because that is the only reason I see why the preview is limited and not open to the public right now.  With FJ experiencing problems Universal can not offer the complete WWOHP experience.


  When the ride goes down after June 18th, it will most likely be up and running sometime later that day so they can ride it.


----------



## mpaxton8888

yeslek said:


> As a proud Ravenclaw, can anyone assure me that the souvenirs sold in the park don't only apply to the more "famous" houses like Gryffindor and Slytherin?



I am also a Ravenclaw fan.  Most of the souvenirs are Gryffindor or Slytherin.  You can find house robes, pins, scarves, a few t-shirts and mugs that are in all four houses.  I think total I saw maybe 2 Ravenclaw T-shirts.  There were probably 10+ Gryffindor t-shirts.

So yes, you won't be left out in the cold, but the selection is not the same.

Btw, if anyone has any specific questions, you can follow me on twitter, mpaxton88 and I'll try and respond there.   I'm here until Wednesday and we are hitting up HP land tomorrow morning to try and ride FJ again.


----------



## Planogirl

After reading the latest posts, I suspect that some (not all!) who are complaining would have done so no matter what.  I think that I'm starting to get it.

The size issue is certainly a legitimate concern and so is being uncertain about how long a preview is.  Otherwise there are so many odd posts IMO.

From now on, I'm just going to read reviews from those who have actually been there and from those who have valid concerns.  (Still pulling for you Mom/waplan!) The rest is just a downer and this constant arguing is pointless IMO.


----------



## MadeToLove

Wow, I take a day off and the thread exploded.  Just a few thoughts:

Regarding Preds adventure.  From what a TM said on OU yesterday, Sat. a pooh sized guest couldn't get the shoulder restraint locked properly, and refused to get off.  Not sure where on the ride he caused the full stop, but the ride sensors will stop the ride if one person's restraint begins to wiggle around.  It's for their safety.  And as we've heard, it takes 45 min to 1 hour to evac and 1-2 hours to restart at that point.  

This is hardly the only reason why the ride has stopped this past week, (apparently one shut down was due to an operator hitting the wrong button  - that's why they have softs), but because of this incident, they decided to add a test seat near the ride on Sun. and why they've been more selective as to who rides it.  For now, they are airing on the side of caution while they make some tweaks to the programs and ride hardware.  They'll likely have some of it fixed in the next few months.  (Of course they are also trying to reduce any reasons why the ride might stop, because they'd like it to run for longer than 30 min., and this is one thing they can do).

Now, about TMs being rude.  I will agree that TM's should handle size related issues with compassion, but I have to say, on their behalf, this has got to be the worst work weeks of their lives.  Think about it, would you want to work there right now.  These guys are only human and are allowed to have their emotions too.  Put yourself in their shoes.  You work at this place that is supposed to be magical, but instead you get dozens of people yelling at you or complaining about things you have no control over.  You have a boss that says you can't let larger people on, or your job's at risk for not following orders, or you've got someone larger than you giving you the evil eye and trying to intimidate you.  Add to that the rumors of AP holders wanting to storm the castle like an angry mob.  You might just get a little testy too.  I know if I were working there and I said sorry the lights not green, and no one can ride if the lights not green and someone got in my face and argued with me, I'd punch them out.  But then, that's why I won't work in a theme park with so many people. haha 


And one thing about the package date/GO date fiasco.  Yes, Univ. handled it all wrong, but here's what I'm thinking happened (not to excuse their inability to make sure all departments were on the same track).  I was told by someone who used to work for the company that built FJ last fall (2009) that they were supposed to have the ride ready for a GO date in mid May.  Remember when the actors were saying they'd be there in May last winter?  I think the day Emma and the boys were there was supposed to be the weekend of the original GO.  However, FJ has been months behind schedule since the beginning.  I think what happened was they planned for all to be ready for Memorial Day and the various departments were planning for it, but around late Feb. early March, after they started selling the packages, it became apparant that FJ was no where near ready for mid May.  So they had a meeting with Jo, WB, and other execs and decided to push the GO back a month (on a date convenient for Jo and actors), but forgot to invite Guest Services, the Hotel Dept heads, PR, etc. to the meeting where they made the decision, and those depts have been scrambling ever since.  That, if anything is Univ.'s weakness, that the depts aren't communicating with each other properly on this.

OK, enought for tonight.


----------



## lucyanna girl

Waiting at the turnstile! We are sooo ready for this.

Penny


----------



## mpaxton8888

hi penny!  I'm here with you.


----------



## cieslack

lucyanna girl said:


> Waiting at the turnstile! We are sooo ready for this.
> 
> Penny



You are going to love it.  Frozen butter beer is the best.


----------



## kbelle8995

It's interesting about the merch.  I figured most would be Griffindor or Slytherin.  I hope to pick up something Griffindor as the house colors are very close to my College colors (Garnet and Gold)  but I would like something with Ravenclaw as well.

As for the Universal really they as should have expected this.  They've know this for how many months so I'm sorry but this is their business and they should've known how to handle it better.  It's no excuse for being rude.


----------



## Howellsy

kbelle8995 said:


> It's interesting about the merch.  I figured most would be Griffindor or Slytherin.  I hope to pick up something Griffindor as the house colors are very close to my College colors (Garnet and Gold)  but I would like something with Ravenclaw as well.



Yeah I hate the emphasis on Gryffindor and Slytherin cause I'm a huge Ravenclaw fan and was hoping to get some cool stuff. I'm wondering how much will appear on eBay in the next few weeks and for how much!


----------



## kbelle8995

Howellsy said:


> Yeah I hate the emphasis on Gryffindor and Slytherin cause I'm a huge Ravenclaw fan and was hoping to get some cool stuff. I'm wondering how much will appear on eBay in the next few weeks and for how much!



It doesn't shock me too much.  There is the emphasis on Griffindor and Slytherin in the books and the movies.


----------



## Magpie

I'm happy to hear there's ANY Ravenclaw (and presumably Hufflepuff?) merchandise!  

I was really hoping for a t-shirt when we went to see the travelling exhibition in Toronto, but all the souvenirs on sale were for Gryffindor and Slytherin.  Well, except for things like house crest bookmark sets (which look cool, but can't be used on real books because they tear the pages) and a 4-house crest mug (which my daughter criticized on the basis that Ravenclaw should have an eagle, not a raven?? ).

Does anyone have a picture of any of the t-shirts?  I'd love to see a Hufflepuff one.  Are there really House baseball caps?


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

roomthreeseventeen said:


> To be honest, people complaining here is more effective than contacting Universal. Universal is highly unlikely to respond in a meaningful way, but the bad reports plus pictures and pretty mediocre video footage has already convinced me to stay far away from IoA for the next year or so. Wouldn't be surprised if that's the case for plenty of other posters/lurkers.



Yeah, but you're basing your choice off someone else's opinion of a soft opening.  How does that make sense?


----------



## damo

Softs are going well so far this morning.  Sounds like the onsite crowd is smaller.


----------



## lildamo

The general public has now been let into WWoHP according to people on Twitter who have been waiting at the gates.  They're telling them it's only open until 10am, but that's what they were telling package/on-site guests too, so who knows!

I can't decide if I'm excited or disappointed about this...


----------



## inkkognito

That is exactly why we did our hotel room booking for Memorial Day weekend. I figured they would not soft till after the holiday crowds. As a local it's cool to know I could go in there again but as a hotel guest I would probably be ticked. Yesterday I got my money's worth paying for the room by riding FJ four times with walk-on for three of those. With the GP being let in (if it's true), people who paid the same (well, probably more) have to fight a bigger crowd. It would make more sense for them to still get the 2 hours exclusive and then let in GP.


----------



## lildamo

inkkognito said:


> That is exactly why we did our hotel room booking for Memorial Day weekend. I figured they would not soft till after the holiday crowds. As a local it's cool to know I could go in there again but as a hotel guest I would probably be ticked. Yesterday I got my money's worth paying for the room by riding FJ four times with walk-on for three of those. With the GP being let in (if it's true), people who paid the same (well, probably more) have to fight a bigger crowd. It would make more sense for them to still get the 2 hours exclusive and then let in GP.



Apparently they're letting the general public in to a maximum of 2500 people since hotel reservations are down.  I have no idea how many people were in the area for the 2 hours over the weekend but it would be interesting to know how much bigger the crowds will be with this controlled GP access.

Also, the Three Broomsticks will open to non-breakfast people at 10am, according to a Twitter source!


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

RA VEN CLAW! RA VEN CLAW!


----------



## disneygal55

Does anyone know what time the parking lot opens so that my family can get in line early? We'll be down in 2 weeks and my kids are hoping we can get in.


----------



## inkkognito

It was open by 7 both days I was there this weekend.


----------



## disneygal55

Thank you!


----------



## Magpie

MaleficentandGoons said:


> RA VEN CLAW! RA VEN CLAW!



Look!  I found a picture of a Ravenclaw t-shirt at the Orlando Airport!  And the luggage looks cool, too.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/insidethemagic/4657574963/






From the same Photostream, here's a close up of a Slytherin t-shirt...






And some general Wizarding World apparel...






Are those baseball caps on the middle shelf?

Still looking for Hufflepuff t-shirt pictures... but if it's a similar design, I know I'll be happy.


----------



## Claire-Bear

I hope they'll have ladies fitted tops too? Rather than just man/children-size tees.


----------



## rosiejo

The merchandise looks good. I'm really looking forward to checking out the new area this November. It's the only reason we're buying USF/IOA tickets this year!


----------



## freediverdude

What??  They're letting the public in to share the same preview at the same time as the package people and resort guests??  And still close at the same time??  This is seriously pissing me off.  Why did I pay for an onsite resort room 2 months ago to see this then.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

freediverdude said:


> What??  They're letting the public in to share the same preview at the same time as the package people and resort guests??  And still close at the same time??  This is seriously pissing me off.  Why did I pay for an onsite resort room 2 months ago to see this then.



They are letting on-site/package people in 1 hour early.


----------



## MrBryan

whoops wrong thread


----------



## Jason71

Following Twitter worked, made it in for the first Potter soft open this morning, if only for 45 minutes  Didnt ride FJwas waiting on a friend who never made it inbut got the feel of the land, visited every shop but Olivanders (line around the building all morning).  Thoughts:


Overall theming is incredible.  Window displays, owl clock, even pram (not stroller) parking.  I already felt Seuss Landing and Lost Continent put even Disney to shamethis place almost makes those two lands look like Dino-Rama.

Amazing selection of merchandise.  All kinds of shirts, toys, etc.; Zonkos is almost the equivalent of a 365 Halloween shop, definitely need to return in October.  That said, the stores are even more claustrophobic than I anticipated.  I think the EPCOT shops in UK have more space to maneuver.  Aisles are are tightthink Spencers Gifts in any mall. Zonkos is the worst for this, Honeydukes not much better.  Not going to be fun with real crowds.

Uni nailed it with Hippogriff.  The line, the cars themselves, Buckbeakeverything just works.  Still only a C-ticket ride, but a perfect C-ticket ride.

Hogs Head is basically in the same location as the old tree bar, similar set-up.  Hogs Head Beer is quite goodalmost like a Bass Ale but with a noticeable undercurrent of sweetness.  Not as big a fan of Butter Beer.  Tasted to me like an Italian soda of butterscotch syrup and soda water, not the overall richness/complexity of, say, a Coke.  Everyone seems to think the frozen version is better, will try that next time.

BTW, the restaurant may be authentic, but right outside a stand sells churros (!), pretzels and bottled Bud products  Would be real easy to slip bottles of Coke and Sprite there as well.

Meet-and-greet opportunities with the French and Bulgarian wizards (from book 4), the train conductor, and the frog choir (each member of the choir represents a different Hogwarts house).

I know its common here and on other boards to rag on TMs as opposed to Disney CMs.  But every TM I met this morning was friendly, courteous and clearly excited to finally be open.  Their excitement was contagious.  Just needed to throw that in there.


----------



## WaltD4Me

Silly question.....do the owls in the Owlery move? In one short video it kind of looked like they did, but then in another they didn't seem to be.


----------



## spima3

DisneyGerry said:


>



OK, this has me worried.  How bad is this ride?  I know a lot of people are comparing it to Spiderman, but we've never done it, so that doesn't help.

We all suffer from motion sickness, does taking Bonine/Dramamine help?

I have problems w/ my lower back, but it ususally doesn't bother me unless I sit too long, especially on a hard seat.  

I am also claustrophobic, how bad is it?  

Any help would be appreciated?


----------



## spima3

cressy said:


> Oh yeah, sorry; I'm pretty sure they were like 28.95



Can I just say  ..............................................................................


----------



## cressy

spima3 said:


> OK, this has me worried.  How bad is this ride?  I know a lot of people are comparing it to Spiderman, but we've never done it, so that doesn't help.
> 
> We all suffer from motion sickness, does taking Bonine/Dramamine help?
> 
> I have problems w/ my lower back, but it ususally doesn't bother me unless I sit too long, especially on a hard seat.
> 
> I am also claustrophobic, how bad is it?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated?



I got queasy about 1/2 way through, and couldnt right it right away again.
I have back and rib probs, didnt bother them.
Didnt see any problem w/ claustrophobia as you're not enclosed in the bench.
To me, the only worry is the queasiness, but not a big worry. Not as queasy as mission Space at WDW.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

MadeToLove said:


> Wow, I take a day off and the thread exploded.  Just a few thoughts:
> 
> Regarding Preds adventure.  From what a TM said on OU yesterday, Sat. a pooh sized guest couldn't get the shoulder restraint locked properly, and refused to get off.  Not sure where on the ride he caused the full stop, but the ride sensors will stop the ride if one person's restraint begins to wiggle around.  It's for their safety.  And as we've heard, it takes 45 min to 1 hour to evac and 1-2 hours to restart at that point.
> 
> This is hardly the only reason why the ride has stopped this past week, (apparently one shut down was due to an operator hitting the wrong button  - that's why they have softs), but because of this incident, they decided to add a test seat near the ride on Sun. and why they've been more selective as to who rides it.  For now, they are airing on the side of caution while they make some tweaks to the programs and ride hardware.  They'll likely have some of it fixed in the next few months.  (Of course they are also trying to reduce any reasons why the ride might stop, because they'd like it to run for longer than 30 min., and this is one thing they can do).
> 
> Now, about TMs being rude.  I will agree that TM's should handle size related issues with compassion, but I have to say, on their behalf, this has got to be the worst work weeks of their lives.  Think about it, would you want to work there right now.  These guys are only human and are allowed to have their emotions too.  Put yourself in their shoes.  You work at this place that is supposed to be magical, but instead you get dozens of people yelling at you or complaining about things you have no control over.  You have a boss that says you can't let larger people on, or your job's at risk for not following orders, or you've got someone larger than you giving you the evil eye and trying to intimidate you.  Add to that the rumors of AP holders wanting to storm the castle like an angry mob.  You might just get a little testy too.  I know if I were working there and I said sorry the lights not green, and no one can ride if the lights not green and someone got in my face and argued with me, I'd punch them out.  But then, that's why I won't work in a theme park with so many people. haha
> 
> 
> And one thing about the package date/GO date fiasco.  Yes, Univ. handled it all wrong, but here's what I'm thinking happened (not to excuse their inability to make sure all departments were on the same track).  I was told by someone who used to work for the company that built FJ last fall (2009) that they were supposed to have the ride ready for a GO date in mid May.  Remember when the actors were saying they'd be there in May last winter?  I think the day Emma and the boys were there was supposed to be the weekend of the original GO.  However, FJ has been months behind schedule since the beginning.  I think what happened was they planned for all to be ready for Memorial Day and the various departments were planning for it, but around late Feb. early March, after they started selling the packages, it became apparant that FJ was no where near ready for mid May.  So they had a meeting with Jo, WB, and other execs and decided to push the GO back a month (on a date convenient for Jo and actors), but forgot to invite Guest Services, the Hotel Dept heads, PR, etc. to the meeting where they made the decision, and those depts have been scrambling ever since.  That, if anything is Univ.'s weakness, that the depts aren't communicating with each other properly on this.
> 
> OK, enought for tonight.



I think you hit the nail right on the head!


----------



## spima3

For those of you familiar w/ these things and also US, what is your opinion on Sept.  I plan on taking my kids out of school from  9/12 to 9/18, shortly after it goes back, so they don't miss too much, it's generally a review month.

Do you think WW will settle down by then?  

It is really the ONLY reason we are going to FL and US/IOA.

If it is going to be a nightmare to enjoy WWoHP, due mainly crowds and tight spaces, I don't see the point of going. The rest of the park may be interesting, but doesn't interest me enough to spend that kind of money.

TIA


----------



## inkkognito

spima3 said:


> OK, this has me worried.  How bad is this ride?  I know a lot of people are comparing it to Spiderman, but we've never done it, so that doesn't help.
> 
> We all suffer from motion sickness, does taking Bonine/Dramamine help?
> 
> I have problems w/ my lower back, but it ususally doesn't bother me unless I sit too long, especially on a hard seat.
> 
> I am also claustrophobic, how bad is it?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated?



You move a lot, but it is not rough. The moving is not spinning or upside down. It's more going on your back, pivoting from side to side, etc., as you would expect from a robot arm. My ears get battered on roller coasters but not on FJ. I rode  it four times in a row and only noticed some queasiness the very last time. The transitions are smooth so it's not bad unless you are very prone to motion sickness. The ride vehicles are not claustrophobic but it might bother you if you don't like shoulder harnesses. I freaked out a bit when it broke down and we got stuck lying on our backs. I starting having a little panic attack because I don't like being 'stuck' in something I can't get out of, but that was quickly replaced with hoping the lighs would come on so I could see how things work and get pictures and wondering what it would  be like to be evacuated. Alas, it was working again with 10 mins. I think it's actually a little milder than Spidey, which has actual spinning.

Walt, I thought the owls would move but they never did when we were there (and we sat there for a while eating baked goods).

I agree with the comment about the TMs. Their enthusiasm is amazing, whether it's yelling our their favorite House with guests as you board FJ or chatting with guests on the Hogsmeade streets. I love the things they come up with...my favorite comment was when DH was asked if he is a dragon keeper (he was wearing his old Dueling Dragons t-shirt). It really adds to the overall experience.


----------



## Clifton

Perhaps i'll have more fun on Dragon Challenge


----------



## yaytezIOA

I must first tell everyone that.. I'm jealous of all those Potter Watchers. I'm only able to do it on the weekend.. But The Wizarding World of Harry Potter soft opened this morning. 17 days until it opens!


----------



## MadeToLove

For anyone interested, Pottercast has posted their second video of WWoHP.  In case you don't know, these guys are uber fans.

Highlights of video two include look at cauldron cakes, Hippogryph, and a cute conversation with the train conductor (who either had excellent training or is a total HP geek, cause he's excellent!!!)

Video two:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBjY0CNQ9D4

Video one:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA3Doz8RbHE&feature=channel


----------



## MadeToLove

Also new, Inside the Magic has a report about the Orlando Airport store with merch pictures

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2010/...w-available-at-orlando-international-airport/


Speaking of merch....  A huge question from a HP nut!!!!????

How many chocolate frog cards are there to collect in the WWoHP Choloate frogs?  Does it say on the package?  Is it just the four founders?  Should we start a thread to list them?


----------



## tink1957

The only ones I've seen are the 4 founders in the window display, but there could be more.  We got 2 Helga Hufflepuffs and a Salazar Slythern.


----------



## ashleybea

I dont know if this was explained or not but, Why is there an Ollivander's in Hogsmede? The shop is only in Diagon Alley.


----------



## lildamo

ashleybea said:


> I dont know if this was explained or not but, Why is there an Ollivander's in Hogsmede? The shop is only in Diagon Alley.



Universal got permission from JKR to open a second branch in Hogsmeade.


----------



## damo

ashleybea said:


> I dont know if this was explained or not but, Why is there an Ollivander's in Hogsmede? The shop is only in Diagon Alley.



It is an annex.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

Alright guys, I'm set to file a complaint. Anyone want to proofread? xD. I'm shooting this letter out tomorrow snailmail, so if you guys want to make revisions, please make them before 2 AM PST. I suggest anyone else who's unsatisfied with Universal's way of handling this situation make a complaint letter and snailmail it to them. 


June 1, 2010
Guest Services
Universal Orlando Resort 
1000 Universal Studios Plaza 
Orlando, Florida 32819-7610

RE: Wizarding World of Harry Potter Package

I have been an avid fan of the Harry Potter series for several years so the news of a theme park was extremely exciting. After my parents made vacation requests at work and saved up the money, we booked a Wizarding World of Harry Potter Package with a Universal Studios Representative. We were very excited to visit the park, but comments from other package holders have unfortunately changed our minds.

When we booked the package on March 4th, 2010, our representative told us all of the various perks to having the package, as listed on the Universal website at the time. Our vacation was for June 13th to June 18th at the Best Western Orlando Getaway. I was well aware that a Grand Opening date had not yet been released, but that we were still to be allowed into the park. On March 25th, when the Grand Opening date was announced to be June 18th, I once again called customer service to make sure that we would still be allowed in the park. The representative assured me that we would still get in the park and that we were “lucky” to actually be in the park before the Grand Opening as the general public would not be allowed before then. More than once, I inquired, and was assured that the general public would not be allowed into the park until June 18th. Unfortunately, that did not happen. Today, June 1st, I found out that the general public has been allowed into the Wizarding World of Harry Potter and that package holders have only been getting two hours inside the park. I am not the only package holder upset.

I’ve made several phone calls to Universal Studios with questions in regard to this. One representative told me that only package holders would be allowed. Someone else said that package holders and on-site hotel guests who booked before March 25th would be allowed. Yet another said that package holders and all on-site hotel guests would be allowed. Another representative said package holders, all on-site hotel guests, and annual passholders would be allowed. This varying information must be due to some sort of lack of communication. I am very agitated at this whole ordeal, as I believe we, as package holders, aren’t being given what we were promised. It is unfair that while Florida residents can book an on-site hotel room for tonight and get into the Wizarding World tomorrow, we had to book several months before for what we were told was an “exclusive preview.” Offering practically the same privileges to the general public is not an “exclusive preview.” 

I understand that your annual passholders are your MVC’s. I also understand that people who booked the Harry Potter package only paid $15.95 extra for the Three Broomsticks breakfast. However, even though we as package holders paid hardly any more money that the general public would pay, we are entitled to an EXCLUSIVE package as stated on your website. We were promised the Wizarding World to ourselves and are upset that this is not the case. We as package holders were under the impression that the park would be open to us for the whole day, and not for a mere 2 hours. Your customer service representatives have been giving conflicting information, which reflects very poorly on the company.

For your information, the following forum has several complaints about Universal Studio’s improper handling of this situation. (this is where I put in the link to this thread, but because I don't have 10 posts, I can't post it up yet)

In closing, would you please advise me as soon as possible if Universal Studios is still interested in servicing me, or if what has happened here is your not so subtle way of telling me to vacation elsewhere.


----------



## inkkognito

I would replace the last sentence with something more like: "Please let me know as soon as possible how you intend to rectify this so I either receive what you promised or am compensated in a way that makes up for your abrupt change of terms to which I did not agree."


----------



## jonofthedeadd

mysteriouspnai said:


> Alright guys, I'm set to file a complaint. Anyone want to proofread? xD. I'm shooting this letter out tomorrow snailmail, so if you guys want to make revisions, please make them before 2 AM PST. I suggest anyone else who's unsatisfied with Universal's way of handling this situation make a complaint letter and snailmail it to them.
> 
> 
> June 1, 2010
> Guest Services
> Universal Orlando Resort
> 1000 Universal Studios Plaza
> Orlando, Florida 32819-7610
> 
> RE: Wizarding World of Harry Potter Package
> 
> I have been an avid fan of the Harry Potter series for several years so the news of a theme park was extremely exciting. After my parents made vacation requests at work and saved up the money, we booked a Wizarding World of Harry Potter Package with a Universal Studios Representative. We were very excited to visit the park, but comments from other package holders have unfortunately changed our minds.
> 
> When we booked the package on March 4th, 2010, our representative told us all of the various perks to having the package, as listed on the Universal website at the time. Our vacation was for June 13th to June 18th at the Best Western Orlando Getaway. I was well aware that a Grand Opening date had not yet been released, but that we were still to be allowed into the park. On March 25th, when the Grand Opening date was announced to be June 18th, I once again called customer service to make sure that we would still be allowed in the park. The representative assured me that we would still get in the park and that we were “lucky” to actually be in the park before the Grand Opening as the general public would not be allowed before then. More than once, I inquired, and was assured that the general public would not be allowed into the park until June 18th. Unfortunately, that did not happen. Today, June 1st, I found out that the general public has been allowed into the Wizarding World of Harry Potter and that package holders have only been getting two hours inside the park. I am not the only package holder upset.
> 
> I’ve made several phone calls to Universal Studios with questions in regard to this. One representative told me that only package holders would be allowed. Someone else said that package holders and on-site hotel guests who booked before March 25th would be allowed. Yet another said that package holders and all on-site hotel guests would be allowed. Another representative said package holders, all on-site hotel guests, and annual passholders would be allowed. This varying information must be due to some sort of lack of communication. I am very agitated at this whole ordeal, as I believe we, as package holders, aren’t being given what we were promised. It is unfair that while Florida residents can book an on-site hotel room for tonight and get into the Wizarding World tomorrow, we had to book several months before for what we were told was an “exclusive preview.” Offering practically the same privileges to the general public is not an “exclusive preview.”
> 
> I understand that your annual passholders are your MVC’s. I also understand that people who booked the Harry Potter package only paid $15.95 extra for the Three Broomsticks breakfast. However, even though we as package holders paid hardly any more money that the general public would pay, we are entitled to an EXCLUSIVE package as stated on your website. We were promised the Wizarding World to ourselves and are upset that this is not the case. We as package holders were under the impression that the park would be open to us for the whole day, and not for a mere 2 hours. Your customer service representatives have been giving conflicting information, which reflects very poorly on the company.
> 
> For your information, the following forum has several complaints about Universal Studio’s improper handling of this situation. (this is where I put in the link to this thread, but because I don't have 10 posts, I can't post it up yet)
> 
> In closing, would you please advise me as soon as possible if Universal Studios is still interested in servicing me, or if what has happened here is your not so subtle way of telling me to vacation elsewhere.



I can understand why you're upset that the section isn't open to you the entire day, but how in the world did anyone expect Universal to properly test the ride and the area in terms of high-stress/attendance if they kept the park open to ONLY hotel guests/package holders.

Every major attraction has some sort of soft opening, and you can't do such a thing without having the general public also attend. I'm really hoping they continue the general public openings, as we planned the trip around WWOHP and its "opening late spring" status, only to find out that the WWOHP opens the day we leave.

That being said, package holders still get to be in the park prior to everyone else, they get to experience the land, and they get to ride the ride. Is there really anything more to ask for? Sounds like yanking Universal's chain just to yank it.


----------



## lucyanna girl

mpaxton8888 said:


> hi penny!  I'm here with you.



Oh my gosh, I wish I had not put my Iphone up after I posted. We were on the left side facing the park. Me, my daughter, her boyfriend, and her friend Jessica who was in a wheelchair with red and white polka dot pillow and backpack.

I loved everything! But you couldn't pay me to be there when they let everyone in. We could hardly move today with a wheelchair in the shops.

Penny


----------



## Magpie

mysteriouspnai said:


> When we booked the package on March 4th, 2010, our representative told us all of the various perks to having the package, as listed on the Universal website at the time. *Our vacation was for June 13th to June 18th at the Best Western Orlando Getaway.* I was well aware that a Grand Opening date had not yet been released, but that we were still to be allowed into the park. On March 25th, when the Grand Opening date was announced to be June 18th, I once again called customer service to make sure that we would still be allowed in the park. The representative assured me that we would still get in the park and that we were “lucky” to actually be in the park before the Grand Opening as the general public would not be allowed before then. More than once, I inquired, and was assured that the general public would not be allowed into the park until June 18th. Unfortunately, that did not happen. Today, June 1st, I found out that the general public has been allowed into the Wizarding World of Harry Potter and that package holders have only been getting two hours inside the park. I am not the only package holder upset.



I know this is a very, very serious matter to you.  But frankly I find it hilarious that you're firing off a formal letter of complaint before you've even set foot inside the park.  

Unless the thought of rubbing elbows with the unwashed masses has caused you to cancel your vacation.  In which case, you're quite right to send the letter now.

Oh, but before you do, I strongly advise rewording this line:



> ...In closing, would you please advise me as soon as possible if Universal Studios is still *interested in servicing me*...


----------



## CLPClarinet

Magpie


----------



## Momw/aplan

For those who went to the park today is it true what I heard, that the general public got in at 8 today right along with the package holders and on-site guests?  That the package holders didn't even get exclusive early entry and yet still had to get out around 11?  Is this seriously true?


----------



## nodoubtrock

I didn't look at the wording of the harry potter package back in feb/march but it was my understanding that the package was for breakfast + 1 hr early admission to Islands of Adventure. I don't even get this early admission anyway b/c your hour early will be taken up by getting to your breakfast. -i like to eat a light breakfast immediately when i wake up anyway..not a huge breakfast 1 hr after I wake up and walking across a theme park..also, you probably won't want to get on dueling dragons immediately after eating at 3 broomsticks. 

Anyway, all that matters is what is written down that you agreed to. I don't get the point of calling Universal a bunch of times when it states in your package what you are entitled to..is the wording in the package that vague and hard to understand? you signed up for a breakfast, you get a breakfast.. it says early admission, you get early admission.. it doesn't mention if other guests will be allowed in later in the day or that if you just book one night there that you would be allowed in so why complain that others are being allowed in. I don't know for sure but I don't think it states anywhere that you get to be in the WWOHP for the day with just the other package holders.


----------



## SmallWorld71

nodoubtrock said:


> I don't know for sure but I don't think it states anywhere that you get to be in the WWOHP for the day with just the other package holders.



That's what I've been thinking, too. I figured it was kind of like Disney's free dining. Yes, it gives me access to the restaurants, but that doesn't mean that there won't be other people there.  But, I too may have misunderstood since we didn't purchase a package because we already have admission tickets.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Package holders and on-site guests were promised an hour exclusive entry into The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. Nothing more, nothing less. Universal has been offering this as promised.


----------



## rjvose17

inkkognito said:


> Spidey had plenty of issues for its first year or two, and Test Track at Epcot was something like a year late in opening. I really think Uni is getting the bugs out of FJ quickly considering we rode it once yesterday, then wasted an hour waiting because it broke down. By comparison, today it was up and running from open till close, with four rides and only one minor issue (we were on our backs, not upside down). It was only for five minutes or maybe a bit more. Crazy person that I am, I was half-hoping we'd be evacuated so I would have a unique experience.  But between that and the improved morning let-in, improvements are apparent in only two days.
> 
> I was prepared to maybe "like" FJ but it takes a lot for a simulator-type ride to really impress me because I am more of a coaster junkie (think SheiKra...I live to plummet 200 feet face down). I didn't really think Uni would have something on the cutting edge of techology, but after 5 rides I can truly say they do. The way that robot arm moves you around (and relatively smoothly at that) as you move seemlessly through movie screens and actual animatronics is a true work of art. Those robot arms have never been used for amusement rides other than on a very limited basis, like Sum of All Thrills or Legoland. Uni is going out on a limb with hoping they'll work at the capacity they need, and I truly hope they do. I am hard to impress but FJ was truly much more than I expected. When single riders or Express opens my butt will be on that ride a LOT.
> 
> I do think Uni misprepresented the packages and I feel sorry for the people who feel mislead or ripped off, but I can't complain personally because the change in policy allowed me to get a preview (and considering how much $$ we dropped on butterbeer, a wand, shirts, and the like, it was well worth their while).





INKKOGNITO,

Good reasoning on the review of how you felt about the ride. That's exactly how I felt too. Those kind of rides aren't typically my thing either, I love the coasters and enjoyed FJ much more than expected! I am glad to hear that you are enjoying your time in the Wizarding world!


----------



## rjvose17

tink1957 said:


> Our preview wasn't for 2 hours, it was at least 4 hours on both days and we did everything we wanted to do.  I didn't like having to get up at 6:00 am on vacation but I'm glad I got to enjoy the area with relatively low crowds.  Although I only got to ride the FJ once, it was well worth it.




Ok thats how I felt too....at first I was really upset about the idea of NOT being able to get in, then only getting a hour or two, HOWEVER after seeing how small the area is, the fairly small crowds and the total of about 5 hours in two days that I have spent in the WWOHP, I would take that over the craziness that it's going to be once the GP is let in. I had plenty of time to experience and take pictures and do what I wanted. I think those who haven't been in don't understand the cramped spaces and massive wait lines that they are going to have to endure. 

However to be fair to those who haven't been in yet, maybe I would be singing a different tune if I had been denied access and hadn't had my chance. 

I can't wait for the GP to get in and see the posts here on the boards!!


----------



## Dax

I think it may be officially time for me to check out of this thread...


----------



## Momw/aplan

My package breakfast reservation isn't until 9:30.  You could choose 8, 8:30, 9, or 9:30 at the time of booking.  

I was told repeatedly by Universal that package holders would be allowed into the area at 8am, onsite guests at 8:30 and then (once the GO announcement was made and I called back to see how that affected my vacation) i was told that GP would be allowed in at 9 if they were doing softs by then--and if not, well then hey, "we had the golden ticket" and we'd get to have the whole place practically to ourselves. <-- yes, they DID tell  me that.

From what I'm hearing though, everyone got in at 8 today. ??? (EDIT: Okay.  I'm looking back over the Twitter and forum postings about this morning and there were only 2 vague reports of GP in at 8.  So, maybe they basically squeaked by undetected and it wasn't actually open to GP until 9.  I don't know for sure though.)

We will be in the park on the 15th and 16th which I'm expecting to be quite busy as schools will be out by then, word will have spread of any soft openings happening, and the crowd will be building up towards the GO.  I was kind of counting on having lower crowds for the first hour so we could ride a few rides and maybe do Olivander's before our bkfst reservation especially since there hasn't been any indication as to whether they'll allow us to stay past 11am or not by then.  So, if our time was going to be so limited I hoped that at least surely it would be low crowds for those few hours.

I'm hoping today was a fluke and that my vacation is not actually going be the way it's shaping up to be: No exclusive time whatsoever (everyone in at 8), with huge pre-go crowds and then also get kicked out at 11-12 to boot.  Oh, yeah, plus I just learned today that IOA will be closing at 6pm on our second day there (yes, the WHOLE park).  

At this moment I'm not exactly feeling like we'll be anywhere close to getting our money's worth out of this vacation.   Our two days in the park are costing us almost as much as we spent for 6 days on-site Deluxe at Disney last year (including Free Dining).  And we were allowed into ALL the areas of Disney ALL day every day of our visit until quite late at night.

I've been trying to give things a few days this week to see if everything levels out and gets consistent before I jump to any conclusions about what I can expect, but I'm just about sick of the constant emotional ups and downs of this whole pre-vacation experience and of not knowing at all what to expect.  

I'll see how things go tomorrow.  If I'm not feeling comfortable about it then I will call Universal to see what kind of explanation they have to offer.  If I'm not satisfied with what they have to say, then I'll write my letter of complaint.  And if I STILL don't feel satisfied with whatever they have to say in response I WILL be filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## Planogirl

I see that this thread is still negative.  Like Dax I'm outta here....


----------



## WWEDUDE

Sooo, I went to the park this morning, and visited WWOHP, I figured I would post a review, so warning: minor spoiler alert.

----
Hogmeade:

I thought Universal did a good job making it magical, entering and having the steam come off the train. Honeyduke's/Zonko's was a fun shop, lots of bells and whistles in Zonkos, and they welcome you with shouting and bell ringing. Some cool little things in here, including Sneakoscope (I got one of those) and some prank stuff. Honeydukes had lots of candy, including bulk and some fancy HP treats. Including Chocolate Frogs, Peppermint Toads, Chocolate Cauldrons, and other exclusive items. Olivanders was a cool experience, a very quaint shop, and they allow a set number in at one time. One person gets the wand to choose them, which is neat. Some cool effects in here, then you enter the Owl Post where you can buy a wand. Dervish and Banges has clothing, brooms, and other HP stuff. You can also see the Monster Book of Monsters. The Hogs Head Pub was very pub-like, and the hogs head looks cool. I didn't get to check out the Three Broomsticks, though. I stopped on the butterbeer cart on the way out, and I loved this drink. The foam on top was great, and the drink was very light. The empty patio of the Three Broomsticks was a great place to enjoy it.

Dragon's Challenge:
Walking through the arch, you follow a path filled with signs for the contestants of the Triwizard Tournament. After seeing the Light Blue Ford from the movies, you enter the castle, which welcomes the Triwizard Tournament contestants, you are then in the Champions Tent with the Goblet of Fire (which was not working). From there it is basically a cave, like DD. You do get to see the Triwizard Cup, Golden Eggs, and Floating Candles. It was a good experience, but not that much of a retheme.

Flight of the Hippogriff:
I decided to try this, being it was walk-on. You see Hagrids Hut, then you are basically on the ride. After leaving the station, you can bow to an AA Hippogriff.

Forbidden Journey:
Obviously the highlight of the section, and with good reason. The line is spectacular, going through the dungeons, green house, portrait room, Dumbledore's Office, DATDA Class Room, and more! Boarding has a moving walkway, and it seems like it was fast moving. I won't give away the ride, but it is quite fun. On the way out you enter Flitch's Emporium with tons of HP Stuff.

----

Sorry for the quick report, but I'm quite tired from a long day. If you have any specific questions, feel free to ask. I also have pictures of quite a lot of stuff, that I won't post because much of it probably is. But if anyone has any requests, I can certainly post them 

- Dude


----------



## Planogirl

WWEDUDE said:


> Sooo, I went to the park this morning, and visited WWOHP, I figured I would post a review, so warning: minor spoiler alert.
> 
> ----
> Hogmeade:
> 
> I thought Universal did a good job making it magical, entering and having the steam come off the train. Honeyduke's/Zonko's was a fun shop, lots of bells and whistles in Zonkos, and they welcome you with shouting and bell ringing. Some cool little things in here, including Sneakoscope (I got one of those) and some prank stuff. Honeydukes had lots of candy, including bulk and some fancy HP treats. Including Chocolate Frogs, Peppermint Toads, Chocolate Cauldrons, and other exclusive items. Olivanders was a cool experience, a very quaint shop, and they allow a set number in at one time. One person gets the wand to choose them, which is neat. Some cool effects in here, then you enter the Owl Post where you can buy a wand. Dervish and Banges has clothing, brooms, and other HP stuff. You can also see the Monster Book of Monsters. The Hogs Head Pub was very pub-like, and the hogs head looks cool. I didn't get to check out the Three Broomsticks, though. I stopped on the butterbeer cart on the way out, and I loved this drink. The foam on top was great, and the drink was very light. The empty patio of the Three Broomsticks was a great place to enjoy it.
> 
> Dragon's Challenge:
> Walking through the arch, you follow a path filled with signs for the contestants of the Triwizard Tournament. After seeing the Light Blue Ford from the movies, you enter the castle, which welcomes the Triwizard Tournament contestants, you are then in the Champions Tent with the Goblet of Fire (which was not working). From there it is basically a cave, like DD. You do get to see the Triwizard Cup, Golden Eggs, and Floating Candles. It was a good experience, but not that much of a retheme.
> 
> Flight of the Hippogriff:
> I decided to try this, being it was walk-on. You see Hagrids Hut, then you are basically on the ride. After leaving the station, you can bow to an AA Hippogriff.
> 
> Forbidden Journey:
> Obviously the highlight of the section, and with good reason. The line is spectacular, going through the dungeons, green house, portrait room, Dumbledore's Office, DATDA Class Room, and more! Boarding has a moving walkway, and it seems like it was fast moving. I won't give away the ride, but it is quite fun. On the way out you enter Flitch's Emporium with tons of HP Stuff.
> 
> ----
> 
> Sorry for the quick report, but I'm quite tired from a long day. If you have any specific questions, feel free to ask. I also have pictures of quite a lot of stuff, that I won't post because much of it probably is. But if anyone has any requests, I can certainly post them
> 
> - Dude


Oops still here!    I'm glad because I like your review.

Did you see any tall people ride?  What time did the area open to the GP?  Sigh...


----------



## mysteriouspnai

WWEDUDE, I was wondering if GP was allowed in at 8 as rumors have been saying?


----------



## Momw/aplan

Dax, and Planogirl, and anyone else who is tired of the supposed negativity:

I'm sorry if this is all stressing you out, but where else are those of us who are trying to figure out what our expectations should be at this point for our upcoming vacations supposed to talk about all of this if not in this forum?

I would absolutely LOVE to be full of rainbows and unicorns right now, giddy about our upcoming trip, but that went right out the window the second Universal started jerking us around.

Perhaps I'll start a separate thread for pre-go package holders to discuss all this without offending anyone or being told to suck it up?


----------



## WWEDUDE

Planogirl said:


> Oops still here!    I'm glad because I like your review.
> 
> Did you see any tall people ride?  What time did the area open to the GP?  Sigh...



I saw some people a little above 6', I didn't have any line, so I couldn't see many people board. But I noticed they asked people to try out the test seats who wouldn't need to worry about it at other rides. There is an exit right before unload for those who don't fit, I would check outside the ride if you are worried about it, but even if you don't fit, definitely go through the queue, its amazing!

We were told Friday there would be no soft opening by an event staff, now I knew this wasn't the case, but I was told that anyone stay at the hotel could go in the morning. Now I come down quite often, and only stay onsite during HHN. But because I got a rate of 140 with my AP (It was 250 before the discount), I decided to spend a bit, so I could go to WW before I fly out. I got to the gate at 7, and they opened the gate at around 7:50, and then the masses power walked to HP. Finished the park at around 9:30, and start walking out. I noticed that more people were coming in, and that the event staff lined up near JP Temp Bridge weren't checking hotel keys, so I'm guessing it was open at or very soon after opening at 9.

Also they were checking "envelopes" and letting those with them to enter the park before 8 (time of hotel guests), with a tour guide. I don't know if this was package or not, but it was something.




mysteriouspnai said:


> WWEDUDE, I was wondering if GP was allowed in at 8 as rumors have been saying?



To my knowledge, no. When I lined up at the turnstile shortly after 7, I was asked for my hotel key. It is possible after this they did allow the GP.. but I didn't see it.

Let me know if you have anymore questions/picture request! 

- Dude


----------



## lildamo

The GP was let in at 9, package-holders and on-site guests still had their hour of early entry.


----------



## yaytezIOA

Well the good news is that the line constantly moves. It seems like it eats a lot of people really quick. A bunch more pictures show off a lot more detail, including the Pumpkin Juice which looks like it's sold by the six pack to take home!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Momw/aplan said:


> Perhaps I'll start a separate thread for pre-go package holders to discuss all this without offending anyone or being told to suck it up?



In all honesty, I wish the package complaints did have it's own thread.  If you start it....they will come!


----------



## Mcbruns

spima3 said:


> For those of you familiar w/ these things and also US, what is your opinion on Sept.  I plan on taking my kids out of school from  9/12 to 9/18, shortly after it goes back, so they don't miss too much, it's generally a review month.
> 
> Do you think WW will settle down by then?
> 
> It is really the ONLY reason we are going to FL and US/IOA.
> 
> If it is going to be a nightmare to enjoy WWoHP, due mainly crowds and tight spaces, I don't see the point of going. The rest of the park may be interesting, but doesn't interest me enough to spend that kind of money.
> 
> TIA



I am certainly not an expert on US crowds, but we love Disney in September. I think the crowd levels will be better. We leave on June 18th and are planning to see WWoHP as late as we can on our trip. I will post how the crowds are while we are there. 

Happy Planning!


----------



## Planogirl

Momw/aplan said:


> Dax, and Planogirl, and anyone else who is tired of the supposed negativity:
> 
> I'm sorry if this is all stressing you out, but where else are those of us who are trying to figure out what our expectations should be at this point for our upcoming vacations supposed to talk about all of this if not in this forum?
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE to be full of rainbows and unicorns right now, giddy about our upcoming trip, but that went right out the window the second Universal started jerking us around.
> 
> Perhaps I'll start a separate thread for pre-go package holders to discuss all this without offending anyone or being told to suck it up?


I've told you that I sympathize with your concerns.  I do.  I still believe it'll be OK for you.

Some of the other things are just annoying though and sorry if that offends anyone.   Now I am definitely out of this thread for a while.


----------



## Momw/aplan

WWEDUDE said:


> Also they were checking "envelopes" and letting those with them to enter the park before 8 (time of hotel guests), with a tour guide. I don't know if this was package or not, but it was something.
> 
> To my knowledge, no. When I lined up at the turnstile shortly after 7, I was asked for my hotel key. It is possible after this they did allow the GP.. but I didn't see it.
> 
> Let me know if you have anymore questions/picture request!
> 
> - Dude



So maybe the GP entering at 8 _was_ just a rumor.  That would be good news for package holders.

But you know, it's pretty sad when we've been reduced to this; feeling hopeful for any indication we might get some fraction of what they indicated we'd get at the time of booking.  All I can do is shake my head and laugh at this point (because otherwise I just might cry.)


----------



## WWEDUDE

yaytezIOA said:


> Well the good news is that the line constantly moves. It seems like it eats a lot of people really quick. A bunch more pictures show off a lot more detail, including the Pumpkin Juice which looks like it's sold by the six pack to take home!



I hope it moves quickly, there wasn't really that much of a line when I went, so I don't know how it handles big crowds, but it is a moving platform and there are two lines they separate you in to, then your divided into groups of four.

Pumpkin Juice is sold in bottles and in the sets, butterbeer is unfortently not though. Also in case anyone was wondering, there is also ciders and fruit juices. But not sodas


----------



## Momejules

Can anyone tell me about how much a wand goes for at Olivander's?  We are heading there next month and my kids each want one, so i am trying to make sure we budget enough.  Thanks so much!


----------



## HufflepuffMudblood

Hey guys, saw the merchandise but did not see any Hufflepuff stuff. (lol at rhyme)


ANYWAY, I was wandering if they sold anything like what was for Gryffindor, Ravenclaw, and Slytherin. I hope so, otherwise I may have to have a house change....

(I may just go to slytherin..... )


----------



## Momw/aplan

I've started the new thread for Pre-GO package holders if anyone is interested.


----------



## HufflepuffMudblood

Momejules said:


> Can anyone tell me about how much a wand goes for at Olivander's?  We are heading there next month and my kids each want one, so i am trying to make sure we budget enough.  Thanks so much!



$25-30  for exclusive Ollivander wands
$30-50 for character wands. 

The Ollivander wands are pretty neat. They're for all kinds of people. Some have skulls on the end of them, some of then are more plain, and some of them are thick. They're pretty diverse and rather cool.


----------



## WWEDUDE

momejules said:


> can anyone tell me about how much a wand goes for at olivander's?  We are heading there next month and my kids each want one, so i am trying to make sure we budget enough.  Thanks so much!



$25-$120

The experience at Olivanders is very cool, but only one person per group (probably around 20) inside Olivanders gets the experience, but anyone can buy a wand at the Owl Post.


----------



## derekburgan

HufflepuffMudblood said:


> Hey guys, saw the merchandise but did not see any Hufflepuff stuff. (lol at rhyme)
> 
> 
> ANYWAY, I was wandering if they sold anything like what was for Gryffindor, Ravenclaw, and Slytherin. I hope so, otherwise I may have to have a house change....
> 
> (I may just go to slytherin..... )



While there is a ton of stuff for Griffindor and Slytherin, it looks like there are a couple choices for shirts, etc for both Hufflepuff and Ravenclaw. So stay true to your House!


----------



## black562

WWEDUDE said:


> $25-$120
> 
> The experience at Olivanders is very cool, but only one person per group (probably around 20) inside Olivanders gets the experience, but anyone can buy a wand at the Owl Post.



Anyone have photos of their wands to share?  I'm particularly curious to see what the exclusive wands look like.


----------



## lildamo

black562 said:


> Anyone have photos of their wands to share?  I'm particularly curious to see what the exclusive wands look like.



I started a "Which Wand Chose You?" thread so people can display their wands!


----------



## disneygal55

Anyone hear whether they're letting the general public in today? If so...how long they're letting them stay? Also are they limiting hotel guests to the previous 8A-10A?


----------



## Slacking

I'm heading up early next week and spending a night at the Hard Rock (the last of the 3 I need to stay in!)

So, for package holders and hotel guests, they are allowed in around 8am?  is there a specifically marked entrance for this?

And, for those not riding (I have already convinced myself in order to avoid disappointment that I will not fit into the ride device. I can ride everything else just fine, but sounds like this ride hates fat people more than the other rides) they are still able to experience the queue? At the very least, I want to experience what is inside Hogwarts.


----------



## Momw/aplan

disneygal55 said:


> Anyone hear whether they're letting the general public in today? If so...how long they're letting them stay? Also are they limiting hotel guests to the previous 8A-10A?



Don't know how true it is, but initial reports are saying  the GP was told this morning at the gate that there was no-how no-way they were getting in there today, but then at 9am the doors swung open for them and they are in now.  

Yet another example of how you can't really believe anything people at Universal tell you even if they tell it to your face while you're standing there at the entrance.

I haven't heard any reports yet as to how long they are supposedly staying open for today.


----------



## beepbeepimajeep

disneygal55 said:


> Anyone hear whether they're letting the general public in today? If so...how long they're letting them stay? Also are they limiting hotel guests to the previous 8A-10A?



No GP soft opening preview today.

Edit: I gave up at about 9:05 this morning when they said there was no way they would be opening today so I don't know if the above poster is right about what happened afterwords.


----------



## Magpie

Slacking said:


> I'm heading up early next week and spending a night at the Hard Rock (the last of the 3 I need to stay in!)
> 
> So, for package holders and hotel guests, they are allowed in around 8am?  is there a specifically marked entrance for this?
> 
> And, for those not riding (I have already convinced myself in order to avoid disappointment that I will not fit into the ride device. I can ride everything else just fine, but sounds like this ride hates fat people more than the other rides) they are still able to experience the queue? At the very least, I want to experience what is inside Hogwarts.



Yes, you can absolutely experience the entire queue and pre-show!  In fact, it's set up so you can easily bypass the ride portion.  It sounds really nifty.

Also, there's a test seat outside which may give you at least some idea whether you have a chance of fitting on the ride.  The only glitch seems to be that the operators are no longer allowed to push the seats closed on people (some folks complained?), so if it can't close by itself, you might not be able to ride when you get inside, even if you could squeeze into the test seat.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

beepbeepimajeep said:


> No GP soft opening preview today.



That's not true.


----------



## Momw/aplan

beepbeepimajeep said:


> No GP soft opening preview today.
> 
> Edit: I gave up at about 9:05 this morning when they said there was no way they would be opening today so I don't know if the above poster is right about what happened afterwords.



I don't know it for a fact.  I'm just reporting what I've heard so far.


----------



## Slacking

Magpie said:


> Yes, you can absolutely experience the entire queue and pre-show!  In fact, it's set up so you can easily bypass the ride portion.  It sounds really nifty.
> 
> Also, there's a test seat outside which may give you at least some idea whether you have a chance of fitting on the ride.  The only glitch seems to be that the operators are no longer allowed to push the seats closed on people (some folks complained?), so if it can't close by itself, you might not be able to ride when you get inside, even if you could squeeze into the test seat.



Thanks!  That's too bad, I don't mind the TMs closing the device for me.  Now, is the device just an OST restraint or is there a seat belt involved (I can barely close those seat belts when I do fit fine!)


----------



## Slacking

I've learned that when dealing with TMs/CMs during soft openings, take what they say with a grain of salt. Most of the time they're just saying what they told to say (since it is a soft opening, nothing is guaranteed to be open), so IMO, it's always best to wait it out and discover the answer for yourself.


----------



## Claire-Bear

Slacking said:


> Thanks!  That's too bad, I don't mind the TMs closing the device for me.  Now, is the device just an OST restraint or is there a seat belt involved (I can barely close those seat belts when I do fit fine!)



It looks like this (Shoulder and lap restraint):


----------



## Magpie

roomthreeseventeen said:


> That's not true.



Source, please?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Magpie said:


> Source, please?



Upthread, somewhere, they said GP was told they would have no access today, and then walked in at 9am.


----------



## lildamo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Upthread, somewhere, they said GP was told they would have no access today, and then walked in at 9am.



The reason the GP didn't have access right at 9 today was due to a fire drill at Forbidden Journey.  A limited amount of GP people were let in right before 10 and everything seems to still be going smoothly (Twitter reports of FJ being a walk-on despite 30 minute posted wait times).


----------



## Magpie

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Upthread, somewhere, they said GP was told they would have no access today, and then walked in at 9am.



Yes, but that person wasn't there.  She said she didn't know for sure, just that she'd heard something somewhere.

One of the people who WAS actually there, left at 9:05 after being informed by a staff member that the general public would not be getting in today.

Clearly if the gates DID open to the general public, it was not at 9am.

Edit:  Thanks, lildamo!  Evidently a few of the public got in at 10am.  Aren't soft openings exciting?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Magpie said:


> Yes, but that person wasn't there.  She said she didn't know for sure, just that she'd heard something somewhere.
> 
> One of the people who WAS actually there, left at 9:05 after being informed by a staff member that the general public would not be getting in today.
> 
> Clearly if the gates DID open to the general public, it was not at 9am.



See the post RIGHT before yours. GP is in WWoHP.


----------



## Momw/aplan

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Upthread, somewhere, they said GP was told they would have no access today, and then walked in at 9am.



That was me earlier.  I don't know it for a fact was just stating what I had heard.  

I just took a look at #potterwatch on twitter and it seems there were some GP let in (some reports say at 9 others say at 10) but it appears it was only a limited number of people let in.  Others were apparently turned away.


----------



## Magpie

Momw/aplan said:


> Don't know how true it is, but initial reports are saying  the GP was told this morning at the gate that there was no-how no-way they were getting in there today, but then at 9am the doors swung open for them and they are in now.
> 
> Yet another example of how you can't really believe anything people at Universal tell you even if they tell it to your face while you're standing there at the entrance.
> 
> I haven't heard any reports yet as to how long they are supposedly staying open for today.



The problem is, when you write something like this, no one really notices the "don't know how true it is" part of your message.  All they read is "the doors swung open", "they are in now", and the "yet another example" editorial.

So your story gets passed along from one poster to the next, and the next thing you know sme folks are completely convinced that the gates are being thrown wide open at 9am sharp and all the non-package, non-hotel park goers are flooding in and packing the place elbow to elbow, and ruining everything for the folks who bought packages.

But at the same time other folks are saying, "No, only limited numbers got in, and only at 10, and the FJ ride is a walk-on."  What's the truth?  I don't know, I'm not there and neither are you.

Of course, as a package holder travelling in December, I won't get anything other than an hour early entry and breakfast, as indicated on my e-ticket.


----------



## Jason71

Magpie said:


> Yes, but that person wasn't there.  She said she didn't know for sure, just that she'd heard something somewhere.
> 
> One of the people who WAS actually there, left at 9:05 after being informed by a staff member that the general public would not be getting in today.
> 
> Clearly if the gates DID open to the general public, it was not at 9am.
> 
> Edit:  Thanks, lildamo!  Evidently a few of the public got in at 10am.  Aren't soft openings exciting?



I was there.  Lines at opening were comparable only to HHN.  At 9:05ish, the TM was quite adamant--no opening today, the crowd (which was swelling) needed to disperse.  Rumor is a few people got in just before 10 despite this.  Bad, bad PR move on Universal's part.  Way to flip a bird to your passholders.  

FWIW, the HP section is open in Island Trading Co.  Wands, shirts, stuffed owls, pins, Quidditch gear, some of the Zonkos gags.  Notably no Pumpkin Juice and no specialty candy.


----------



## Magpie

roomthreeseventeen said:


> See the post RIGHT before yours. GP is in WWoHP.



Yup, notice my edit.  And I'll just point out that it was NOT at 9am, according to that post.

Also, that unlike the "gates thrown open" comment earlier, only limited numbers were allowed in, at 10 am.

So, it would appear, in order to test the ride at reasonable capacity, they're letting a few lucky folks in the doors.  I think that's wonderful!  It's a treat for them, and it makes the ride safer for all of the rest of us.


----------



## Cielei

Wow, it has been a prolific couple of days. 

I have been reading this thread basically since it's inception, posting only occasionally. I'm going to take a break from this thread for a while because I can't get through the negativity and complaints to actually see information that I have been patiently waiting to hear. The tone of the thread seems to have changed and the snark factor from some seems exceptionally high to me (maybe this is not intended as text rarely translates or I am wrong). 

I really do sympathize with all of the jilted feelings that people have about their experiences, but it really seems to be taking over everything for the last couple of days. I am not saying that you shouldn't complain on the boards, but maybe a separate thread to handle that would be the better option. I really do hope that you can get past your negative experiences to relive some happy experiences that you had at some point. I also hope that all of you anticipating problems end up having a wonderful vacation!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Magpie said:


> Yup, notice my edit.  And I'll just point out that it was NOT at 9am, according to that post.
> 
> Also, that unlike the "gates thrown open" comment earlier, only limited numbers were allowed in, at 10 am.
> 
> So, it would appear, in order to test the ride at reasonable capacity, they're letting a few lucky folks in the doors.  I think that's wonderful!  It's a treat for them, and it makes the ride safer for all of the rest of us.



You think it's "wonderful" that Universal treats its guests with such disrespect that there's no rhyme or reason to who they let into the soft open?


----------



## Magpie

Jason71 said:


> I was there.  Lines at opening were comparable only to HHN.  At 9:05ish, the TM was quite adamant--no opening today, the crowd (which was swelling) needed to disperse.  Rumor is a few people got in just before 10 despite this.  Bad, bad PR move on Universal's part.  Way to flip a bird to your passholders.
> 
> FWIW, the HP section is open in Island Trading Co.  Wands, shirts, stuffed owls, pins, Quidditch gear, some of the Zonkos gags.  Notably no Pumpkin Juice and no specialty candy.



How few is a few?

I absolutely do agree with you that Universal should have had an passholders' preview.  After all, most of you folks are local and not likely to buy packages or rent hotel rooms.  This would have been a good way to make you feel special, and encourage you to renew your passes for next year.

On the other hand, since you have an annual pass and presumably visit a lot, won't you be able to come back all summer and fall and into the winter?  (I think I'm jealous...  )


----------



## Slacking

Claire-Bear said:


> It looks like this (Shoulder and lap restraint):




Those seats look quite cozy, lol.

Again, not sure what my chances are that I'll fit, but I'm glad to not see any seatbelts.

Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Magpie

roomthreeseventeen said:


> You think it's "wonderful" that Universal treats its guests with such disrespect that there's no rhyme or reason to who they let into the soft open?



How are the GUESTS being treated with disrespect?  I agree that passholders have a legitimate complaint.  I also agree that Universal seems to be flying by the seat of its pants during this initial test phase, and thus the inconsistent and contradictory information.

But package holders and hotel guests are getting guaranteed access to the Wizarding World for hours every day.  And they're getting to enjoy this area without having to fight the crowds.

Why would package holders and hotel guests be offended that a few other random people also get to enjoy this privilege, to a somewhat lesser degree (getting in an hour or two later)?  Does the fact that *they're* having a good time somehow sour it for you?

After the grand opening, it's going to be open to everyone and wall-to-wall people.  All package holders and hotel guest will get after that is an hour's early access.

Yeah, I think Universal's giving their guests a pretty good deal right now.  I wish I was there!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Magpie said:


> How are the GUESTS being treated with disrespect?  I agree that passholders have a legitimate complaint.  I also agree that Universal seems to be flying by the seat of its pants during this initial test phase.
> 
> But package holders and hotel guests are getting guaranteed access to the Wizarding World for hours every day.  And they're getting to enjoy this area without having to fight the crowds.
> 
> Why would package holders and hotel guests be offended that a few other random people also get to enjoy this privilege?  Does the fact that *they're* having a good time somehow sour it for you?
> 
> After the grand opening, it's going to be open to everyone and wall-to-wall people.  All package holders and hotel guest will get after that is an hour's early access.
> 
> Yeah, I think Universal's giving their guests a pretty good deal right now.  I wish I was there!



I don't know what the passholder situation is, but if you're letting one member of the GP in, and not another, with NO discernible explanation, why is that fair?


----------



## lildamo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I don't know what the passholder situation is, but if you're letting one member of the GP in, and not another, with NO discernible explanation, why is that fair?



That's how a soft opening works.  It's all about being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Magpie

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I don't know what the passholder situation is, but if you're letting one member of the GP in, and not another, with NO discernible explanation, why is that fair?



That's called a soft opening!

I was lucky enough to walk by Spaceship Earth during a soft opening.  They ushered a few dozen of us inside, and by the time we got off they'd closed the gate again, and there were no other rides that day.

We were lucky!

If we'd gotten there 15 minutes later, we wouldn't have been lucky.

I'm assuming they decide, based on how many package holders and hotel guests are in the land, how many of the general public they can allow in.  Then they open the gates, count that number, and close the gates.  Some people are allowed in, some are not.

As for why the folks at the gate at nine were turned away - I personally suspect it's because someone knew that it'd be another hour or more before anyone could be let in, and they didn't want a stampede or people getting hurt.  Especially if there were far more people waiting than were likely to be let in.

Someone somewhere may have made up the story about "no public allowed in today" to get people to disperse quiety, or it may have been a misunderstanding, or a sudden change in plans, but whatever the reason, that doesn't mean the fellow at the gate was lying.  He was almost certainly just passing on exactly what he'd been told.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Total FAIL on Universal's part.


----------



## giant4203

roomthreeseventeen said:


> You think it's "wonderful" that Universal treats its guests with such disrespect that there's no rhyme or reason to who they let into the soft open?



Remember:  the package deal only promises these things:

This EXCLUSIVE vacation package includes:
Early Park Admission◊ to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
Breakfast at the Three Broomsticks - one per person
Commemorative ticket  one per person
Hotel accommodations at a Universal Partner Hotel
3-Day Base Ticket^ to both Universal Orlando® theme parks  one theme park, per day
Access to live entertainment◊◊ at Universal CityWalk®

Nowhere there is listed exclusive, special access to package holders only.  The only time package holders would be in the park "alone" would be the early breakfast.  After 9, it's fair game.  They need bodies in there so they can work out crowd control to make it less of a madhouse when they throw those gates open on June 18


----------



## atricks

We got let into wwohp at 9:55AM, whoever happened to be around the gate at that time.  Rand to forbidden journey and did butterbeer.


----------



## Claire-Bear

People seem to forget the area is only SOFT open at the moment...and with package holders they do have the area from 8am to around 12pm (based on several peoples reports)


----------



## scottmel

giant4203 said:


> Remember:  the package deal only promises these things:
> 
> This EXCLUSIVE vacation package includes:
> Early Park Admission◊ to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
> Breakfast at the Three Broomsticks - one per person
> Commemorative ticket  one per person
> Hotel accommodations at a Universal Partner Hotel
> 3-Day Base Ticket^ to both Universal Orlando® theme parks  one theme park, per day
> Access to live entertainment◊◊ at Universal CityWalk®
> 
> Nowhere there is listed exclusive, special access to package holders only.  The only time package holders would be in the park "alone" would be the early breakfast.  After 9, it's fair game.  They need bodies in there so they can work out crowd control to make it less of a madhouse when they throw those gates open on June 18



Yes but nowhere does it say "limited admission time to harry potter' area


----------



## Momw/aplan

Magpie said:


> The problem is, when you write something like this, no one really notices the "don't know how true it is" part of your message.  All they read is "the doors swung open", "they are in now", and the "yet another example" editorial.
> 
> So your story gets passed along from one poster to the next, and the next thing you know sme folks are completely convinced that the gates are being thrown wide open at 9am sharp and all the non-package, non-hotel park goers are flooding in and packing the place elbow to elbow, and ruining everything for the folks who bought packages.
> 
> But at the same time other folks are saying, "No, only limited numbers got in, and only at 10, and the FJ ride is a walk-on."  What's the truth?  I don't know, I'm not there and neither are you.
> 
> Of course, as a package holder travelling in December, I won't get anything other than an hour early entry and breakfast, as indicated on my e-ticket.



No.  To be very clear I am not there.  I've been up front about that in every post I have made about it and have prefaced everything I've said on the matter.  I simply answered a question that no one else had answered at that point with the knowledge that was available to me at the time, and I said as much.  I never stated it as a fact. (the 'swung open at 9am' part was almost verbatim from the source I got the information from.)

I try very hard to differentiate in my posts between what is fact, speculation or opinion.  But people need to realize that very little of what gets posted in these forums can be taken as true unwavering fact.  It is a grapevine, albeit a relatively well informed one.  

And yet, sadly, it has been a far better source of information than Universal has been on this whole WW thing.

But hey, at least when you go as a pkg holder in December you'll get to stay in all day.  Unless of course they change it on you before you get there and are told on arrival they've decided to limit it to only a couple of hours.  If they do that, remember you're not supposed get upset and God forbid if you complain.  Just be a good little vacationer and nevermind what you thought you were paying for; just be happy for the fact that the vacation you bought allows you to get in for any length of time.  They very well could have taken your money and then not let you in at all--they're doing you a favor.  (This is what I've been told many times on here anyway.  So it must be true right?)


----------



## tttessa

Momw/aplan said:


> No.  To be very clear I am not there.  I've been up front about that in every post I have made about it and have prefaced everything I've said on the matter.  I simply answered a question that no one else had answered at that point with the knowledge that was available to me at the time, and I said as much.  I never stated it as a fact. (the 'swung open at 9am' part was almost verbatim from the source I got the information from.)
> 
> I try very hard to differentiate in my posts between what is fact, speculation or opinion.  But people need to realize that very little of what gets posted in these forums can be taken as true unwavering fact.  It is a grapevine, albeit a relatively well informed one.
> 
> And yet, sadly, it has been a far better source of information than Universal has been on this whole WW thing.
> 
> But hey, at least when you go as a pkg holder in December you'll get to stay in all day.  Unless of course they change it on you before you get there and are told on arrival they've decided to limit it to only a couple of hours.  If they do that, remember you're not supposed get upset and God forbid if you complain.  Just be a good little vacationer and nevermind what you thought you were paying for; just be happy for the fact that the vacation you bought allows you to get in for any length of time.  They very well could have taken your money and then not let you in at all--they're doing you a favor.  (This is what I've been told many times on here anyway.  So it must be true right?)



As far as I was aware, any theme park can close any ride as it sees fit, you are never guaranteed a particular ride will be open.


----------



## Magpie

Momw/aplan said:


> No.  To be very clear I am not there.  I've been up front about that in every post I have made about it and have prefaced everything I've said on the matter.  I simply answered a question that no one else had answered at that point with the knowledge that was available to me at the time, and I said as much.  I never stated it as a fact. (the 'swung open at 9am' part was almost verbatim from the source I got the information from.)
> 
> I try very hard to differentiate in my posts between what is fact, speculation or opinion.  But people need to realize that very little of what gets posted in these forums can be taken as true unwavering fact.  It is a grapevine, albeit a relatively well informed one.
> 
> And yet, sadly, it has been a far better source of information than Universal has been on this whole WW thing.
> 
> But hey, at least when you go as a pkg holder in December you'll get to stay in all day.  Unless of course they change it on you before you get there and are told on arrival they've decided to limit it to only a couple of hours.  If they do that, remember you're not supposed get upset and God forbid if you complain.  Just be a good little vacationer and nevermind what you thought you were paying for; just be happy for the fact that the vacation you bought allows you to get in for any length of time.  They very well could have taken your money and then not let you in at all--they're doing you a favor.  (This is what I've been told many times on here anyway.  So it must be true right?)



I wouldn't WANT to spend 10 hours a day stuck inside a few square metres of land.    Four hours is plenty.

If I was told that I could have an exclusive preview, with limited access to everyone else, for several hours every morning, I'd personally be thrilled.  No crowds, a chance to wander around and see things before everyone else, what's the downside?

Have you considered actually quoting your sources verbatim in the future?  Then no one would think it was actually your description, and you couldn't be accused of rumour-mongering.  Merely of passing on rumours, from clearly-not-so-well-informed sources.

(BTW - I hope you'll be writing a trip report, if you're still going!)


----------



## Dax

Magpie said:


> How are the GUESTS being treated with disrespect?  I agree that passholders have a legitimate complaint.  I also agree that Universal seems to be flying by the seat of its pants during this initial test phase, and thus the inconsistent and contradictory information.
> 
> But package holders and hotel guests are getting guaranteed access to the Wizarding World for hours every day.  And they're getting to enjoy this area without having to fight the crowds.
> 
> Why would package holders and hotel guests be offended that a few other random people also get to enjoy this privilege, to a somewhat lesser degree (getting in an hour or two later)?  Does the fact that *they're* having a good time somehow sour it for you?
> 
> After the grand opening, it's going to be open to everyone and wall-to-wall people.  All package holders and hotel guest will get after that is an hour's early access.
> 
> Yeah, I think Universal's giving their guests a pretty good deal right now.  I wish I was there!




Ya know, this sums it up how I feel right now...well stated!


----------



## Dax

I've got a question to ponder..

How different do you think things would be if this was say 10yrs ago...BEFORE the age of internet, cell phones and the like. None of this negative info would be passed so freely. You would have booked the package when you saw it available, you would have gone to the soft opening preview, and you would have been THRILLED with what you got no matter how much or how little...

Its safe to say, the internet/always connected world has ruined the small joys in life..its now a I WANT IT NOW world...I for one, would LOVE to go back


----------



## Momw/aplan

tttessa said:


> As far as I was aware, any theme park can close any ride as it sees fit, you are never guaranteed a particular ride will be open.



So if you bought a full price admission ticket to IOA but then were told to get out at 10am you wouldn't be upset?  After all they can close any rides at any time.


----------



## FINFAN

Claire-Bear said:


> It looks like this (Shoulder and lap restraint):



I have a question on the thigh/leg room....very hard to tell in the photo for me, amybe because the length of the harness area looks long...but if anyone can comment on if the restraint is tight, pressing on top of their legs....not nit-picking, just curious and I know everyone is all different shapes and sizes..to me it looks as if the seat sort of dips down in back giving more seat area for the legs...I am curious because for motion , to me, having more support under the leg vs dangling makes me feel more secure..anyone?
ETA..is it also a "bladder-buster"...if I am in line for a while...


----------



## Dax

Momw/aplan said:


> So if you bought a full price admission ticket to IOA but then were told to get out at 10am you wouldn't be upset?  After all they can close any rides at any time.



I think the differnece is in this case is that IOA is normally open everyday...WWoHP is still in SOFT openings, that meaning they can close it at anytime, without having to explain. Once the area is in full operational mode on June 18, then people have more reason to complain if they competly blocked off...

But again, you can walk into MK any given day and Splash Mt may be closed for unknown reasons, or any other ride for that matter...parks reserve the right to close rides if they see fit..


----------



## Momw/aplan

Dax said:


> I think the differnece is in this case is that IOA is normally open everyday...WWoHP is still in SOFT openings, that meaning they can close it at anytime, without having to explain. Once the area is in full operational mode on June 18, then people have more reason to complain if they competly blocked off...
> 
> But again, you can walk into MK any given day and Splash Mt may be closed for unknown reasons, or any other ride for that matter...parks reserve the right to close rides if they see fit..



Yes.  But when I bought my package there was no differentiation made between pre-go and post-go.  It was sold to me as a full price vacation pkg to visit WWoHP, PERIOD.  It was not sold as a preview or as a soft opening.  They screwed up.

IF when I get there they are still keeping the crowds very limited then I will probably be accepting of the 4 hour limitation.  But that's just it.  They seem to be at liberty to change the rules at any given time.  For all I know by the time I get there they will be open to everyone, it will be packed to the gills, and they will STILL make us get out after 3 or 4 hours.  Who knows?  They apparently don't even know yet.

The whole source of my frustration is I shouldn't be left to guessing and speculation as to whether or not I am going to get what I paid for when it is only one week until my vacation.

If they could promise me it is going to be 4 hours BUT during those four hours it is going to be VERY low crowds, I'd be okay with that even though it wasn't what I was initially sold.  They're not going to promise me anything though.

EDIT: okay, so I'm not going to respond to these things in this thread anymore--let this thread be for WW happy talk only.  If anyone wants to debate the validity of my frustration further I'll be in the PreGrandOpening Package Holders Unite! thread.


----------



## Magpie

Momw/aplan said:


> So if you bought a full price admission ticket to IOA but then were told to get out at 10am you wouldn't be upset?  After all they can close any rides at any time.



Well... if the park was closed due to a hurricane bearing down on us, then no, I wouldn't be upset at Universal.

Here's what I want to do on my vacation:

1.  Stay in a real honest-to-goodness resort hotel - we've never stayed in anything fancier than a Best Western.

2.  See the Wizarding World of Harry Potter and buy some souvenirs.

3.  See all the other lands and rides in IOA and US.  I'm particularly keen on the Spiderman and Mummy rides, but they all look great.

4.  Swim (though that's dependent on weather, of course).

5.  Eat in a different themed restaurant every day.  I get a real kick out of seeing cool decor!

6.  Hang with the family.

This will be our first trip to Universal, but we've been to Disney a few times.  And every time we've gone there's been a few rides that are not operational.  We wanted to ride Ellen's Energy Adventure, but sadly it was never running.  We never got to finish the Great Movie Ride because it broke down in the Tarzan room, and we had to sit there with him swinging and yodelling over and over and over again for half an hour.    We got stuck once on Small World, and that's a whole different definition of hell.  Oh, and we once waited over two hours in line to ride Goofy's Barnstormer (when the wait time said 20 minutes!) and it was SO not worth it.

Oh yeah, and our first day at Expedition Everest we stood in line but didn't get to ride because some poor guy went and died on the coaster, and they shut the whole ride down.  We had to come back the next day.

But we still loved each and every trip, and we don't feel that we were ever ripped off or that Disney didn't deliver.  I never went to the parks just to see one ride.  I went to see everything!

I'm not going to let rumours and speculation ruin my trip, before I even get there.  I'm going to go and have a great time.  (Assuming my plane isn't grounded in a snowstorm... man, that's the kind of adventure I can do without!)


----------



## inkkognito

In theory there are other times they can shut down early and abruptly without giving you a reason. FL is the lightning capital of the U.S. and most of the IOA rides are outdoors (and lots of water rides too) so there are plenty of times they shut it down due to bad storms. Same at Uni but not as bad of an effect because there are inside things to do.

Interestingly, Busch Gardens actually has a rain policy. It's the only park I know of offhand that does.

I still feel your pain with the whole package mess tho'. That's exactly why I scarfed a room on Memorial Day weekend. I had a feeling they would do softs some time after that, and then I would never have gotten four FJ rides in a two hour period. I'll liken it to Disney Cruise Line: Many times the adult pool is empty, but I still don't want them letting kids in even if the kiddie pool is crowded. I am paying a premium to sail on a ship that has those reserved areas (just as parents are paying a premium to have the kids clubs, which I don't use). If I was shelling out big bucks for a HP package, I would expect the crowd to be limited even if that meant everything was walk-on because that's what I'm paying for. There needed to be a buffer period between the packages and the softs, or else close it down after the morning then reopen later for GP softs.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Screamscape
http://screamscape.com




> *The Wizarding World of Harry Potter *- (6/2/10) Well the big news yesterday was that for the first time the Wizarding World of Harry Potter did indeed open briefly to the general public early in the morning and only for a few hours. But it did open which is a good sign that we could seen daily soft openings from now on. Still, our sources tell us everything is still moving ahead, baby steps, one day at a time, as they work to make the Forbidden Journey ride more stable and less prone to lengthy breakdowns. Ive heard from several sources now that one major factor in why the break-downs take so long is that the riders in the Flying Benches each have to be evacuated one bench at a time as the Kuka arms will pretty much just freeze in whatever position they were in when the rides system stops. Its estimated that its been taking anywhere from 45-60 minutes on average to perform a complete evacuation of the ride before they can even think about attempting a restart.
> You can read and see a bit more from yesterday mornings soft open preview of the Potter-Verse over at Behind the Thrills.
> 
> .






.


----------



## Dax

Dumb question...arent the "soft openings" to the unwashed masses (aka the general public) only LIMITED? I could have sworn they were only letting in a few based on how many were in there for packages...

If thats the case...then its not like IOA dropped the walls and letting in everyone...they still keeping it monitored...

I am a passholder, yes I am bummed I am not getting a preview like we have for EVERYTHING else that has been done there, including HHN..but that does not mean I am any less interested..I will be there on 6/18 with the rest of the crowds..mainly star watching..LOL..!


----------



## inkkognito

Dax said:


> I am a passholder, yes I am bummed I am not getting a preview like we have for EVERYTHING else that has been done there, including HHN..but that does not mean I am any less interested..I will be there on 6/18 with the rest of the crowds..mainly star watching..LOL..!


There was no passholder preview for Rip Ride Rockit either.

But honestly, all the passholder events I've attended have been major fiascoes anyway. No crowd control, insane numbers of people...ugh. For HHN I just do Stay & Scream with the unwashed masses and get a lot moe done. For HP I would venture to say booking a hotel room night was much better and more uncrowded than any passholder preview would be. Sad but true since passholders are a mainstay for Uni.


----------



## Dax

inkkognito said:


> There was no passholder preview for Rip Ride Rockit either.
> 
> But honestly, all the passholder events I've attended have been major fiascoes anyway. No crowd control, insane numbers of people...ugh. For HHN I just do Stay & Scream with the unwashed masses and get a lot moe done. For HP I would venture to say booking a hotel room night was much better and more uncrowded than any passholder preview would be. Sad but true since passholders are a mainstay for Uni.




I was without passes for a bit, due to job loss, I only just got them again, but I had them for MANY years, and I agree, some of there events are a mess..LOL..but my fav event was the King Kong sendoff! I miss those days


----------



## inkkognito

Yeah, I think things have gone downhill as they get bigger and the passholder numbers grow.

Oh well, I still wouldn't give up my Premier Pass for anything!


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Magpie said:


> How are the GUESTS being treated with disrespect?  I agree that passholders have a legitimate complaint.  I also agree that Universal seems to be flying by the seat of its pants during this initial test phase, and thus the inconsistent and contradictory information.
> 
> But package holders and hotel guests are getting guaranteed access to the Wizarding World for hours every day.  And they're getting to enjoy this area without having to fight the crowds.
> 
> Why would package holders and hotel guests be offended that a few other random people also get to enjoy this privilege, to a somewhat lesser degree (getting in an hour or two later)?  *Does the fact that *they're* having a good time somehow sour it for you?
> *
> After the grand opening, it's going to be open to everyone and wall-to-wall people.  All package holders and hotel guest will get after that is an hour's early access.
> 
> Yeah, I think Universal's giving their guests a pretty good deal right now.  I wish I was there!



To me it seems like many are complaining about just that. Society has changed and become this viscous little world of, "me first, me first." "I'm special!!"  It  isn't hurting anyone if anything it will help out for a smoother experience later on.


----------



## thegirlyarwood

I would just like to say that yesterday myself, 2 kids and hubbie walked straight into WWoHP at 1000. We have been in USA for 2 weeks and leave today but thought that we would chance it as the kids were desperate to see WWoHP.
Anyway, there was a guard line of TM's in front of the entrance who all guided us straight in with smiles on their faces telling us the 'preview' was open until 1030.

We have no special passes, pre booked tickets etc, just the general unwashed wanting to experience the magnificence of this world created by JKR. 

I managed to take pictures of all shops, rides, Hogwarts Express, purchased 2 chocolate frogs and 2 pumpkin juices and then hubbie took the kids to buy a wand each. However, we were still there at 1030 so hubbie and son No1 went on FJ. We then purchased butterbeer in the TB restaurant and went back around the shops to purchase more goodies.

It was amazing, absolutely amazing. We left at 1200 and had more than enough time to experience exactly what we wanted to do. The shops are tight - good, they don't sell soda - good. Why would you want to experience the same merchandise and layout of all of the other parks?? 

I had a great time and it made the holiday for all of us. As a parting note my youngest son said to me 'aren't we lucky Mummy that we got to see it?' Now that's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## cressy

> EDIT: okay, so I'm not going to respond to these things in this thread anymore--let this thread be for WW happy talk only.  If anyone wants to debate the validity of my frustration further I'll be in the PreGrandOpening Package Holders Unite! thread.



Thank you.

(If anyone wants to debate the validity of me saying that, I'll be back later.)


----------



## inkkognito

It's actually more fun in a way with lots of other people (NOT a huge crowd tho'). It's fun to see the kids in the wand shop, to talk to other people in the FJ line and to generally interact with othes and watch their enjoyment. On the few times we had to wait a long time for FJ we bonded with all the people around us who were just as excited as us and eager to chat about our shared experience. On the first day those of us who had not ridden yet were excited to hear about it from those who had.

As we were leaving, a TM in another area of the park noticed our WWoHP bag, so we stopped to show him our wand and several other guests gathered around. I felt so bad they didn't get to go in. They were so excited just to see the merchandise.

I still would be very displeased if Uni let in too many people and jacked up the lines as part of our enjoyment was the minimal waits and crowds. But to a certain extent other people make it a lot more fun.


----------



## Magpie

thegirlyarwood said:


> I would just like to say that yesterday myself, 2 kids and hubbie walked straight into WWoHP at 1000. We have been in USA for 2 weeks and leave today but thought that we would chance it as the kids were desperate to see WWoHP.
> Anyway, there was a guard line of TM's in front of the entrance who all guided us straight in with smiles on their faces telling us the 'preview' was open until 1030.
> 
> We have no special passes, pre booked tickets etc, just the general unwashed wanting to experience the magnificence of this world created by JKR.
> 
> I managed to take pictures of all shops, rides, Hogwarts Express, purchased 2 chocolate frogs and 2 pumpkin juices and then hubbie took the kids to buy a wand each. However, we were still there at 1030 so hubbie and son No1 went on FJ. We then purchased butterbeer in the TB restaurant and went back around the shops to purchase more goodies.
> 
> It was amazing, absolutely amazing. We left at 1200 and had more than enough time to experience exactly what we wanted to do. The shops are tight - good, they don't sell soda - good. Why would you want to experience the same merchandise and layout of all of the other parks??
> 
> I had a great time and it made the holiday for all of us. As a parting note my youngest son said to me 'aren't we lucky Mummy that we got to see it?' Now that's what I'm talking about!!!



Wow, great story!  I'm very happy for you and your family.    Thanks for posting.


----------



## giant4203

scottmel said:


> Yes but nowhere does it say "limited admission time to harry potter' area



However it does promise admission to the Wizarding World an hour early.  During that hour before regular guests are even allowed into the park a package holder can easily do all/most of the island.  So you do get to experience the WWoHP, just as the package promises


----------



## kmc

thegirlyarwood said:


> my youngest son said to me 'aren't we lucky Mummy that we got to see it?'



that's awesome


----------



## atricks

Summary of Preview today:
  The parking garage is opening around 6:45am, We arrived around 7:15, walked to Islands of Adventure, there were a few tm's just outside the gates checking for tickets, if you had a "UOPVR" ticket (Something from Virgin Atlantic, nobody seemed to know what it stood for though), or a hotel room key you went to the left to wait for 8AM to enter.  If you didn't (like us) you went to the right and waited.

   The line at the entrance got VERY large (Back of it was around the far edge of the ticket booth covered area.    At just before 9AM they opened up the main gates to everyone, and people took off toward the Wizarding World.  (No running!)  We walked quickly, cut through the back of Suess Landing, and came to the intersection where the temporary wooden bridge is and the other toward Sindbad and WWoHP.  There a line of "Yellow Shirts" stopped everyone without the Virgin Atlantic special ticket or room keys.  They were told by upper management they weren't opening it up to the GP and to clear the main path to allow people to get through.

  Quite a few people left, I think that was the main goal of why the team members were told, I don't think they were prepared for as large of a rush as they were.  That and I think FJ had some evacuation testing going on.   At around 9:45 they moved the line of yellow shirts under the shade at the overhead arch just past Fire Eaters Grill.   A little bit over 10 minutes later they let in everyone standing near the line of yellow shirts in (still quite a few, but a fraction of what arrived in the morning). 

   We had somewhere to be at noon so our time was limited.  We headed straight for Forbidden Journey, and walked through the amazing queue line.   This beats everything I've seen before, closest maybe would be Indiana Jones in Disneyland.   Now the ride itself is so wildly different from anything else.  It's part Spiderman, Soarin, SImpsons, and even Haunted Mansion ish, a bit scary toward the end with the dementors, but the movement is smooth and didn't disorient me much.  (I'm bad on spinning rides, but do ok on coasters.  This was fine to me.)  

   The initial liftoff is a bit surprising, since it loads with a moving belt.   There didn't seem to be any hitches in the ride today at all, although I'm not sure if all the scene effects were working or not.   The posts on here mentioning size limitations did not seem accurate at all to me.  I'm 6'3", 230lbs and had plenty of spare room loading.   There is so much happening on the ride it would probably take me 5 or 6 rides before I could put it down in writing.

   After the floo ending of the ride, you wind up in the Finches Emporium.  Since we didn't have much time we just peeked at our photo and got a 4 house tumbler set and photo frame.  Left, walked toward the center, we saw the performance area and wished we could stay longer.  Went to the butterbeer cart, got one frozen and one regular.  Frozen is better, at least in the heat.   I peeked in 3 brooms, and owlry, got the Hogwart's Express conductor two take photos of us... literally.  (Very good actor)  

 We were out by 10:50, but could have stayed probably much longer if our other commitments didn't force us out.  They probably shut the preview down by 11:30.  

  It went by fast, and there was filming going on as well as tons of surveys (none of which we had time for, as well as the other shops.)


----------



## Dznefreek

> Yes. But when I bought my package there was no differentiation made between pre-go and post-go. It was sold to me as a full price vacation pkg to visit WWoHP, PERIOD. It was not sold as a preview or as a soft opening. They screwed up.


Anywhere on the paperwork you received from USF does it have the infamous "Attractions times and availability subject to change without notice." I'll bet it does. I still feel your pain . . . .


----------



## atricks

I can't believe I forgot to mention, I saw someone propose in front of Hogwarts on the way to the ride.  She said yes.  Probably a first.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

atricks said:


> I can't believe I forgot to mention, I saw someone propose in front of Hogwarts on the way to the ride.  She said yes.  Probably a first.



Was that today? There were reports of some proposals over the weekend, too.


----------



## bumbershoot

atricks said:


> The posts on here mentioning size limitations did not seem accurate at all to me. I'm 6'3", 230lbs and had plenty of spare room loading.



Good to know!


And that's so cool about the proposal.  When I think of how long it's been since the first book came out...the 11 year olds reading that first book (wishing they'd gotten their Hogwarts letters of course) are all now beyond college age and into the marrying years...I could imagine that there are MANY people who would love that sort of proposal.  I'm not personally big on fancy proposals (DH proposed in a parking lot and got the same yes he would have gotten in any other scenario!), but that would actually be pretty cool.


----------



## DisneyGerry

This guy proposed to his gal on Monday on the back porch behind Three Broomsticks


----------



## atigeg

WESH news reported that a smoke machine malfunction caused the evac this morning.


----------



## petals

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Total FAIL on Universal's part.



Wow this thread is so angry. At the end of the day Universal is a business they need to test the section of the part works fine with people etc and they will do what makes them the most money. I know for one reason or another several people are upset by what they are doing but is it going to stop you ever visiting the park again? Will it stop you visiting WWOHP? 


As a Potter fan I think people should be celebrating the fact it's finally opening and we have a real live Hogwarts and Hogsmede we can visit on any holidays to Florida we take   Bring on WWOHP


----------



## maggieb9975

Thankyou  so much to everyone who gave us so much information on WWHOP! I am so excited and can't wait for my trip in November.....I too was getting very discouraged with all the negativity.....

I understand some of the package holders complaints but am glad to see this thread will now be more positive...love the great stories...especially "thegirlyarwood" story about her son saying how lucky they were!

 ..too cute!

thanks so much for sharing...I am trying to NOT look at pics and videos 'cause I want to be surprised but it is hard not to


----------



## Planogirl

This thread does look like it's perking up.  I'm so glad to see larger guys getting on the ride!  That has been so confusing.  

atricks, thanks for the detail.  I'm all excited again myself.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Planogirl said:


> This thread does look like it's perking up.  I'm so glad to see larger guys getting on the ride!  That has been so confusing.
> 
> atricks, thanks for the detail.  I'm all excited again myself.



Ditto!


----------



## Dougweller

We were there today until about 11. It was never in any way crowded, no long lines for Olivanders (we just walked in, no waiting). We did FJ twice. If any GP got in it wasn't many.
It was a fantastic ride.
Doug


----------



## MrBryan

I was one of the lucky GP's that got in. It was very nice to preview the world with such a light crowd.


----------



## Disney Padawan

Dougweller said:


> We were there today until about 11. It was never in any way crowded, no long lines for Olivanders (we just walked in, no waiting). We did FJ twice. If any GP got in it wasn't many.
> It was a fantastic ride.
> Doug



Hi Doug. If you remember any details from the ride could you please post them in the spoilers thread? Thanks.


----------



## Planogirl

MrBryan said:


> I was one of the lucky GP's that got in. It was very nice to preview the world with such a light crowd.


 

What did you think of it?


----------



## MrBryan

It was very pleasant. Walked on all the rides, easily manuevared through the shops and casually observed the windows outside.

I don't think I want to be anywhere near the place when it's crowded, I imagine it will be a nightmare and not pleasant at all


----------



## Figment22

A question:
We were thinking of heading down to USF/IOA sometime in August and staying offsite.  Will it still be worth it to stay onsite after the grand opening in terms of early morning entry?  I'm making the assumption that FOTL access may not yet be available at that time but I'd consider staying onsite if they would still be allowing hotel guests to enter the park an hour before the general public.  We have APs so I wouldn't need a package.  Anyone know?


----------



## inkkognito

I would recommend staying on site for that Golden Hour based on our preview experience. Granted, we had two hours because they weren't doing the soft opening yet but you could easily do the main stuff in an hour. It was Memorial Day weekend so the hotels were pretty packed and it still didn't feel crowded. You will have the chance to high tail it to FJ and maybe even ride it a couple of times (granted, FOTL might be in place by then but there's no guarantee and I heard rumors in the past it would be limited to only one use for that one...not sure if that's true tho'). You can do Ollivanders too since that's another thing likely to get a long line. Then enjoy the shops at food at your leisure once the crowds descend.


----------



## Figment22

inkkognito said:


> I would recommend staying on site for that Golden Hour based on our preview experience.


Oh, I completely agree with you.  What I'm trying to find out is if onsite hotel guests will still be getting that Golden Hour in August after WWoHP has been officially open for almost two months.


----------



## spima3

Figment22 said:


> Oh, I completely agree with you.  What I'm trying to find out is if onsite hotel guests will still be getting that Golden Hour in August after WWoHP has been officially open for almost two months.



We are headed down in Sept, and I am wondering the same thing.  I am ONLY interested in WWoHP, it's the only reason we are going to US/IOA.  We may enjoy the other areas, but if it wasn't for WW we wouldn't be going.  So if I have to get a room on site to make sure we aren't in a nightmare, as it sounds like it's going to be once the crowds hit, I'll do it.

But if on site guests don't get early entry, staying there would be, to me, a waste of money.  

I am glad we didn't buy the package though, I debated about it, but because of the dis, and the lack of info coming from US, I didn't trust it. It just seems so chaotic, it would have driven me batty!  And everyone insisting I should be happy would have pushed me right over the edge.


----------



## scottmel

spima3 said:


> We are headed down in Sept, and I am wondering the same thing.  I am ONLY interested in WWoHP, it's the only reason we are going to US/IOA.  We may enjoy the other areas, but if it wasn't for WW we wouldn't be going.  So if I have to get a room on site to make sure we aren't in a nightmare, as it sounds like it's going to be once the crowds hit, I'll do it.
> 
> But if on site guests don't get early entry, staying there would be, to me, a waste of money.
> 
> I am glad we didn't buy the package though, I debated about it, but because of the dis, and the lack of info coming from US, I didn't trust it. It just seems so chaotic, it would have driven me batty!  And everyone insisting I should be happy would have pushed me right over the edge.



We are there for opening weekend 6/18 - 6/21 andI was told NO fotla for FJ but 1 hour early for resort guests....(hence you could do fj first, etc)


----------



## msminniemouse

Figment22 said:


> Oh, I completely agree with you.  What I'm trying to find out is if onsite hotel guests will still be getting that Golden Hour in August after WWoHP has been officially open for almost two months.



Yeah, I'm wondering about that too.  I wonder if you will need the package for the 1 hour early entry or just being onsite hotel guest is enough for the early entry.  I will be there end of Aug and have package booked, but if I can get early entry with just the hotel room then I will cancel the package, because it is not worth $150 extra if it's only for the breakfast.  There has been so much miscommunication on Universal's part, so I won't know what to believe until it actually happens.


----------



## spima3

I'm looking for the picture of the merchandise with the cauldron, choc frog, wands, etc.  I think it was posted by someone who actually bought the stuff. 

Is that picture on this thread?  I can't find it anywhere, and want to show my kids, so they can't start saving their money!


----------



## lildamo

spima3 said:


> I'm looking for the picture of the merchandise with the cauldron, choc frog, wands, etc.  I think it was posted by someone who actually bought the stuff.
> 
> Is that picture on this thread?  I can't find it anywhere, and want to show my kids, so they can't start saving their money!



There are a few different galleries with some.

Try this one from Attractions Magazine: http://www.insidethemagic.net/photos/album/wizarding-world-of-harry-potter/page/9/
Or this one from Orlando United user Felipe: http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c389/Felipe89/WWoHP 05-29-2010/WWoHP Purchases/


----------



## DisneyGerry

spima3 said:


> I'm looking for the picture of the merchandise with the cauldron, choc frog, wands, etc.  I think it was posted by someone who actually bought the stuff.
> 
> Is that picture on this thread?  I can't find it anywhere, and want to show my kids, so they can't start saving their money!


----------



## DisneyGerry

spima3 said:


> I'm looking for the picture of the merchandise with the cauldron, choc frog, wands, etc.  I think it was posted by someone who actually bought the stuff.
> 
> Is that picture on this thread?  I can't find it anywhere, and want to show my kids, so they can't start saving their money!


----------



## toonaspie

I'm kinda glad that it will take me months (or even years) before I get to go back to Florida.  

I prefer waiting until after all the grand opening business dies down so I can enjoy WWOHP peacefully and stress free


----------



## Disney Padawan

msminniemouse said:


> Yeah, I'm wondering about that too.  I wonder if you will need the package for the 1 hour early entry or just being onsite hotel guest is enough for the early entry.  I will be there end of Aug and have package booked, but if I can get early entry with just the hotel room then I will cancel the package, because it is not worth $150 extra if it's only for the breakfast.  There has been so much miscommunication on Universal's part, so I won't know what to believe until it actually happens.



I too am wondering this. I'm not sure if I should book a package or room only. If someone knows for sure please post. Thanks.


----------



## FINFAN

toonaspie said:


> I'm kinda glad that it will take me months (or even years) before I get to go back to Florida.
> 
> I prefer waiting until after all the grand opening business dies down so I can enjoy WWOHP peacefully and stress free



That's what WE thought about Toy Story Mania..and that ride is STILL nuts! I mean, it's a fun ride, but I do not get the hype! From what I understand, FJ is a quicker loading ride ( altho longer to evac if needed)


----------



## PrincessKara22

Is there (or will there be) a separate line at FJ for people who just want to see inside hogwarts (but not actually ride the ride)? B/C from all of the descriptions of the ride itself I know that I don't want to ride it. I DO want to experience Hogwarts and the see the holagrams but I want to experience Hogwarts as it's own "walk through" attraction.


----------



## MrBryan

Nope

you'd go through the queue with everyone else and then exit before loading


----------



## Dougweller

Disney Padawan said:


> I too am wondering this. I'm not sure if I should book a package or room only. If someone knows for sure please post. Thanks.



I can't see any reason for them to continue to do this for onsite only guests after the grand opening. After that, it's just an ordinary part of the park although the newest and best obviously!


----------



## Dougweller

mysteriouspnai said:


> Alright guys, I'm set to file a complaint. Anyone want to proofread? xD. I'm shooting this letter out tomorrow snailmail, so if you guys want to make revisions, please make them before 2 AM PST. I suggest anyone else who's unsatisfied with Universal's way of handling this situation make a complaint letter and snailmail it to them.
> 
> 
> June 1, 2010
> Guest Services
> Universal Orlando Resort
> 1000 Universal Studios Plaza
> Orlando, Florida 32819-7610
> 
> RE: Wizarding World of Harry Potter Package
> 
> I have been an avid fan of the Harry Potter series for several years so the news of a theme park was extremely exciting. After my parents made vacation requests at work and saved up the money, we booked a Wizarding World of Harry Potter Package with a Universal Studios Representative. We were very excited to visit the park, but comments from other package holders have unfortunately changed our minds.
> 
> When we booked the package on March 4th, 2010, our representative told us all of the various perks to having the package, as listed on the Universal website at the time. Our vacation was for June 13th to June 18th at the Best Western Orlando Getaway. I was well aware that a Grand Opening date had not yet been released, but that we were still to be allowed into the park. On March 25th, when the Grand Opening date was announced to be June 18th, I once again called customer service to make sure that we would still be allowed in the park. The representative assured me that we would still get in the park and that we were lucky to actually be in the park before the Grand Opening as the general public would not be allowed before then. More than once, I inquired, and was assured that the general public would not be allowed into the park until June 18th. Unfortunately, that did not happen. Today, June 1st, I found out that the general public has been allowed into the Wizarding World of Harry Potter and that package holders have only been getting two hours inside the park. I am not the only package holder upset.
> 
> Ive made several phone calls to Universal Studios with questions in regard to this. One representative told me that only package holders would be allowed. Someone else said that package holders and on-site hotel guests who booked before March 25th would be allowed. Yet another said that package holders and all on-site hotel guests would be allowed. Another representative said package holders, all on-site hotel guests, and annual passholders would be allowed. This varying information must be due to some sort of lack of communication. I am very agitated at this whole ordeal, as I believe we, as package holders, arent being given what we were promised. It is unfair that while Florida residents can book an on-site hotel room for tonight and get into the Wizarding World tomorrow, we had to book several months before for what we were told was an exclusive preview. Offering practically the same privileges to the general public is not an exclusive preview.
> 
> I understand that your annual passholders are your MVCs. I also understand that people who booked the Harry Potter package only paid $15.95 extra for the Three Broomsticks breakfast. However, even though we as package holders paid hardly any more money that the general public would pay, we are entitled to an EXCLUSIVE package as stated on your website. We were promised the Wizarding World to ourselves and are upset that this is not the case. We as package holders were under the impression that the park would be open to us for the whole day, and not for a mere 2 hours. Your customer service representatives have been giving conflicting information, which reflects very poorly on the company.
> 
> For your information, the following forum has several complaints about Universal Studios improper handling of this situation. (this is where I put in the link to this thread, but because I don't have 10 posts, I can't post it up yet)
> 
> In closing, would you please advise me as soon as possible if Universal Studios is still interested in servicing me, or if what has happened here is your not so subtle way of telling me to vacation elsewhere.



Why would anyone with this package assume that they had exclusive access after 9 am, when the whole park opens to the general public? Did they really think that the grand opening would be delayed until after the last package booking? The exclusive bit was just 8-9, and all they paid extra for that was the price of breakfast at the Three Broomsticks. As of yesterday so far as I know the public haven't been allowed in at all before 9, although there are stories of maybe 100 getting in around 10. Ok, all hotel guests are getting in early, but even that doesn't make a huge crowd, or at least didn't yesterday.
Doug


----------



## mom2aandj

Dougweller said:


> I can't see any reason for them to continue to do this for onsite only guests after the grand opening. After that, it's just an ordinary part of the park although the newest and best obviously!



they could continue doing it to help fill their hotel rooms.  If onsite guests stop being let in early I'm staying offsite.  From what I understand, early admission has been a perk for onsite guests in the past even before WWOHP.


----------



## atricks

Word is that they have let all park guests in for this morning's preview/soft opening at 9PM.


----------



## damo

I think that onsite will continue to get the hour early entrance.  It usually is a perk of staying onsite and I really don't see any reason for it to change.  The package holder people only paid extra for breakfasts.  Their other prices were the same as regular hotel guests.  Onsite packages often include a breakfast at the hotels, so this really isn't much different.  The people at the reservation line have always said that the only difference between the package and staying onsite was the breakfast.  This makes sense since many, many people already have annual passes and would not need to buy the package.

Regarding Universal saying that onsite guests would not be let in before June 18th.  If you look at what they put in writing, it says, "At this time, package holders ....."  They did not say that things could not change.

I'm quite surprised that people think that having package and onsite guests in the WWoHP is sufficient for soft openings.  Universal needs to have softs with crowds as close to normal as possible.


----------



## jonofthedeadd

According to #potterwatch on Twitter, the general public was let in at 8:45am. No word on how many, or if they capped the number of people being let in.


----------



## disneygal55

Jonofthedeadd....any word on how many GP people were allowed inside?


----------



## Bradsdadg

spima3 said:


> I'm looking for the picture of the merchandise with the cauldron, choc frog, wands, etc.  I think it was posted by someone who actually bought the stuff.
> 
> Is that picture on this thread?  I can't find it anywhere, and want to show my kids, so they can't start saving their money!




I think this is what you are talking about, not mine but I have seen it posted on here before:


http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c389/Felipe89/WWoHP 05-29-2010/WWoHP Purchases/


----------



## Planogirl

Bradsdadg said:


> I think this is what you are talking about, not mine but I have seen it posted on here before:
> 
> 
> http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c389/Felipe89/WWoHP 05-29-2010/WWoHP Purchases/


Great link!  I just hope that DS doesn't see the screaming yoyo.


----------



## Disney Padawan

damo said:


> I think that onsite will continue to get the hour early entrance.  It usually is a perk of staying onsite and I really don't see any reason for it to change.  The package holder people only paid extra for breakfasts.  Their other prices were the same as regular hotel guests.  Onsite packages often include a breakfast at the hotels, so this really isn't much different.  The people at the reservation line have always said that the only difference between the package and staying onsite was the breakfast.  This makes sense since many, many people already have annual passes and would not need to buy the package.



So what about that commemorative ticket that you get with the package. Anyone know if you still get that if you book room only? I could save some money if I book room only as an AP. The breakfast from the package doesn't interest me but the commemorative ticket and early entry to WWOHP sure does. If I'm going to receive these with a room only reservation then I won't do the package. Anyone know for sure?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## damo

Disney Padawan said:


> So what about that commemorative ticket that you get with the package. Anyone know if you still get that if you book room only? I could save some money if I book room only as an AP. The breakfast from the package doesn't interest me but the commemorative ticket and early entry to WWOHP sure does. If I'm going to receive these with a room only reservation then I won't do the package. Anyone know for sure?  Thanks in advance.



I have no idea what the commemorative ticket looks like.  Perhaps someone will take a picture of theirs.


----------



## Jason71

jonofthedeadd said:


> According to #potterwatch on Twitter, the general public was let in at 8:45am. No word on how many, or if they capped the number of people being let in.



Got in around 9:05.  Was told it would close at 10, but many shops at least were still open by 11:30ish.  However, I hear from friends by 11 at the latest they had quit letting people in (may well have been earlier).  

They didn't ask me, but they were grabbing people for surveys as they left at the end of the morning.


----------



## tink1957

Disney Padawan said:


> So what about that commemorative ticket that you get with the package. Anyone know if you still get that if you book room only? I could save some money if I book room only as an AP. The breakfast from the package doesn't interest me but the commemorative ticket and early entry to WWOHP sure does. If I'm going to receive these with a room only reservation then I won't do the package. Anyone know for sure?  Thanks in advance.



We didn't get a commemorative ticket & we were there on a room-only reservation.  I think you only get the ticket with the WWoHP package.


----------



## inkkognito

Same here. No ticket with room only.


----------



## Geyser Gazer

My family and I were headed out the door for Typhoon Lagoon when I checked the DIS one more time just after 9am to hear tell of today's GP admission.   After a quick wardrobe adjustment we made it to IOA just before 10am.  TM's were still insisting on the 6/18 opening, undaunted we made it to Hogsmeade and were welcomed in.   We took some photos, grabbed a water, and headed for Hogwarts.  There was almost no line and we were very  impressed with the castle/preshow as well as with FJ.  We shopped, had butter beers and pumpkin juice (both very tasty) before my 11 year old daughter was chosen to have her wand pick her at Olivander's.  Everything here was spot on, even the well poured Boddingtons Ale at Hogs  Head Pub.  We wandered out around noon so impressed that even if we did nothing else with our 7 day pass, it would have still been well worth it.


----------



## inkkognito

Geyser Gazer said:


> We wandered out around noon so impressed that even if we did nothing else with our 7 day pass, it would have still been well worth it.


That's how we felt on our second-day preview. Granted, we have APs, but we sprung the money for a hotel room even tho' we didn't use it just to get the preview and I was surprised at how complete our experience felt in just a few hours. The rides were open until 10 (FJ) or a little after (Hippogriff...not sure about the dragons as we missed them). HP is a relatively small area of IOA but it was so much fun wandering around after a FJ rides, browsing in the shops, checking out a few Ollivanders shows to see the different effects, chatting with the TMs, watching the choirs and even just sipping a butterbeer while sitting outside of the Owl Post. The rest of IOA is okay but I've always preferred USF. WWoHP is a little gem within IOA and will actually draw me over there many times this year...I can't think of the last time I was there prior to the WWoHP previews.


----------



## black562

Here's an off the wall question.  If I purchase the express passes (staying off site), I know its once per ride. However, how does Dragon Challenge work with that since its two coasters?  I'm assuming you only get to use it once and have to wait in the normal line to do the other?  Also, is there still a spot at the exit where you can cross back into the line to ride the other side?


----------



## freediverdude

I was there today as an onsite hotel guest. While I thought I would care about the public being let in, it just wasn't crowded enough to care. They must not have let in that many. I rode FJ twice, and they even let me into the 3 broomsticks for breakfast without a package, they didn't seem to care if people had the breakfast package or not. The only thing I was a little peeved about was the $29.95 for the on-ride picture, that's highway robbery, lol.


----------



## Planogirl

black562 said:


> Here's an off the wall question.  If I purchase the express passes (staying off site), I know its once per ride. However, how does Dragon Challenge work with that since its two coasters?  I'm assuming you only get to use it once and have to wait in the normal line to do the other?  Also, is there still a spot at the exit where you can cross back into the line to ride the other side?


Wow, that is a great question!  I never thought about the two dragons in this way.  If you don't get an answer here please post it in its own thread.


----------



## inkkognito

Hubby is a DD expert so I'll ask him when he gets home, but I'm pretty sure you get to ride each dragon since it is technically two different rides.


----------



## WaltD4Me

I've heard alot about how great the que line is for FJ. That it's practically an attraction on it's own.
And I'm curious if it would make sense...or if it would even be possible for UO to make a ride line and a walk through line for people who just want to view the que? Seems like it might help to make the ride line shorter and for people who don't want ride or can't ride they could do a walk through at their own pace.


----------



## inkkognito

I agree about a walking line, but they don't really have room because it's already set up for regular, EP and single rider. It would really help tho'. The line was empty one of the times we rode except for a group of people in the DADA room. I realized they weren't moving...they were taking photos, gaping in awe etc...so I asked if they'd mind if we passed them. They said sure so we continued on our way. I suspect that happens a lot because there is so much to see your first time through. I'm over it now that I've seen it several times and ready for the EP shortcut to open.


----------



## DisneyGerry




----------



## black562

DisneyGerry said:


>



Does anyone know how much the glass honeydukes jars with candy in them costs?


----------



## yaytezIOA

The glass honeydukes jars are about $12 bucks, give or take. Not too unreasonable. 
We went again today and spent more time. Amazed. We have all kinds of pics and a full review.
We also get some pretty close up pics of the seats to answer the "will i fit" question. 
Dragons Challenge has(had) a reride line. You can usually get off then get right back on. If you go through the exit and and back into the entrance, it counts as a separate ride.


----------



## mikeandkarla

Has FJ been working for the entire time the WWoHP has been open the last few days?


----------



## scottmel

yaytezIOA said:


> The glass honeydukes jars are about $12 bucks, give or take. Not too unreasonable.
> We went again today and spent more time. Amazed. We have all kinds of pics and a full review.
> We also get some pretty close up pics of the seats to answer the "will i fit" question.
> Dragons Challenge has(had) a reride line. You can usually get off then get right back on. If you go through the exit and and back into the entrance, it counts as a separate ride.



Awesome detailed report..thank you. i am just worrying about riding FJ. i have a bad lower back - is is super jerky or head jarring or left you sore ? i don't like test trak at epcot at all but can handle big thunder mountain, everest, etc...Just the jerkiness really jarrs my back..thoughts on FJ?


----------



## msminniemouse

damo said:


> I think that onsite will continue to get the hour early entrance.  It usually is a perk of staying onsite and I really don't see any reason for it to change.  The package holder people only paid extra for breakfasts.  Their other prices were the same as regular hotel guests.  Onsite packages often include a breakfast at the hotels, so this really isn't much different.  The people at the reservation line have always said that the only difference between the package and staying onsite was the breakfast.  This makes sense since many, many people already have annual passes and would not need to buy the package.
> 
> Regarding Universal saying that onsite guests would not be let in before June 18th.  If you look at what they put in writing, it says, "At this time, package holders ....."  They did not say that things could not change.
> 
> I'm quite surprised that people think that having package and onsite guests in the WWoHP is sufficient for soft openings.  Universal needs to have softs with crowds as close to normal as possible.


I already had park tickets and was able to buy the package without tickets (they changed the policy right after I booked and now require park tickets with the package), and the price difference between room only and package is $150.  I have until beginning of July to cancel the package, and will just go with my room only ressie if it seems like you can get in the park early with just room only ressie, because it is not worth $150 price difference for just the breakfast, and the only reason I booked package was because I was told that it was the only way I would get 1 hour early entry.  I guess after June 18, we will find out if onsite guest are also getting in early as well as package holders.


----------



## Disney Padawan

yaytezIOA said:


> The glass honeydukes jars are about $12 bucks, give or take. Not too unreasonable.
> We went again today and spent more time. Amazed. We have all kinds of pics and a full review.
> We also get some pretty close up pics of the seats to answer the "will i fit" question.
> Dragons Challenge has(had) a reride line. You can usually get off then get right back on. If you go through the exit and and back into the entrance, it counts as a separate ride.



Awesome review! Thanks for sharing. 

I was wondering if you wouldn't mind giving us a play by play of FJ over at the spoilers board? You seem to know the world and your review would be greatly appreciated. From one fan to another.


----------



## inkkognito

Just posted a summary of exactly what you'll find in WWoHP in terms of rides, entertainment, food and shops, including some photos. Click here to check it out. Writing the reports helps with my withdrawal, but we're going to head over there tomorrow and see if we can catch a soft opening. Then I'm planning to go on Monday morning with some friends. Hopefully that will be enough Harry to tide me over so I can avoid it during the peak season.


----------



## rjvose17

inkkognito said:


> Just posted a summary of exactly what you'll find in WWoHP in terms of rides, entertainment, food and shops, including some photos. Click here to check it out. Writing the reports helps with my withdrawal, but we're going to head over there tomorrow and see if we can catch a soft opening. Then I'm planning to go on Monday morning with some friends. Hopefully that will be enough Harry to tide me over so I can avoid it during the peak season.




I am jealous  I wish I were that close to be able to just go.


----------



## rjvose17

Planogirl said:


> Wow, that is a great question!  I never thought about the two dragons in this way.  If you don't get an answer here please post it in its own thread.



We had passes this trip, just about a week ago, and we asked the same question about the two coasters. They told us it was good for both red and blue...so the answer would be YES, you can use it twice...once for each side...not sure how they know, but they told us that we could use it and we did.


----------



## bubba's mom

They wouldn't know which coaster you choose...It's probably good for (technically) 2 times on that ride then.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

For anyone who's been able to ride FJ--is the singles line open? I might trek down there in the next week for my butterbeer fix and to ride, esp if the single rider line is open.


----------



## *LittleMermaid*

The Express for Dueling Dragons works once for Fire and once for Ice.


----------



## eandesmom

msminniemouse said:


> I already had park tickets and was able to buy the package without tickets (they changed the policy right after I booked and now require park tickets with the package), and the price difference between room only and package is $150.  I have until beginning of July to cancel the package, and will just go with my room only ressie if it seems like you can get in the park early with just room only ressie, because it is not worth $150 price difference for just the breakfast, and the only reason I booked package was because I was told that it was the only way I would get 1 hour early entry.  I guess after June 18, we will find out if onsite guest are also getting in early as well as package holders.



We have a HRH ticket/room package for Mid August that is not the official HP package but is the buy more save more one.  It includes the early entry but no tickets or breakfast.


----------



## msminniemouse

eandesmom said:


> We have a HRH ticket/room package for Mid August that is not the official HP package but is the buy more save more one.  It includes the early entry but no tickets or breakfast.



So, I wonder if they will try to distinguish between Harry Potter Package, vs. Hotel Package vs. room only for the early entry.  
I just looked at a HRH hotel package (not official Harry Potter) but if you try to remove the tickets, you get an error message that tickets are required.  This is the same message you now get if you try to remove the tickets from Harry Potter package.  I was told by agent that I booked without the tickets just in time (3/27), because after that they changed the requirement.  The HRH package is actually $15 cheaper than the $130/nite room only rate I would pay and it includes early entry; I wish I knew about this package instead of the Harry Potter one which would cost alot more just for breakfast.

So, it seems that you don't need exclusive Harry Potter package just for early entry, but I wonder if you need some kind of package or if onsite only is good enough.


----------



## yaytezIOA

Disney Padawan said:


> Awesome review! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I was wondering if you wouldn't mind giving us a play by play of FJ over at the spoilers board? You seem to know the world and your review would be greatly appreciated. From one fan to another.


I will write a spoiler filled review of the ride in a day or so.


----------



## mom2aandj

yaytezIOA said:


> We have all kinds of pics and a full review.



thank you for all the details, especially the pics of the merchandise!


----------



## inkkognito

Getting ready to go lurk around IOA and check out the soft opening situation. I4 is messed up so we'll be stuck on the back roads.


----------



## czycropper

yaytezIOA - thanks so much for your review!

Now, I'm super excited (as if I wasn't before ) about going in November for a belated 50th birthday celebration - now I'm wishing I could go during my birthday weekend in October but my DDs have cheer competitions during that time


----------



## damo

Thanks Yaytez!  So 6' tall and 250 lbs and you fit.  That should help to reassure a few more.


----------



## Claire-Bear

Are express passes useable on Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff? I wasn't sure if the restriction was purely on FJ or not. I remember DD had the express pass but can't remember for FU.

Edit: Dangit..just looked at Express passes and now regret not having bought one ahead of time for one of our days - the price has gone up to the next band..grr..from $30 to $40 each...$80 is a lot for us both..


----------



## MWS94Rock

Claire-Bear said:


> Are express passes useable on Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff? I wasn't sure if the restriction was purely on FJ or not. I remember DD had the express pass but can't remember for FU.
> 
> Edit: Dangit..just looked at Express passes and now regret not having bought one ahead of time for one of our days - the price has gone up to the next band..grr..from $30 to $40 each...$80 is a lot for us both..



stay onsite and you not only get the express passes, but you get complimentary shuttle service to the parks.  You can also take afternoon naps which are key in the hot sun and when the parks are the most crowded.


----------



## Claire-Bear

MWS94Rock said:


> stay onsite and you not only get the express passes, but you get complimentary shuttle service to the parks.  You can also take afternoon naps which are key in the hot sun and when the parks are the most crowded.



Wish that I could, but to stay onsite it would cost $250 for us both, far more than we should really go up to and since we have a place to stay for free out there, it would be a pure $250 more (not just the difference between hotels)..I am mildly considering getting the $90 (for 2-park 1-day) express pass, but not sure yet..
*slump*


----------



## MWS94Rock

Claire-Bear said:


> Wish that I could, but to stay onsite it would cost $250 for us both, far more than we should really go up to and since we have a place to stay for free out there, it would be a pure $250 more (not just the difference between hotels)..I am mildly considering getting the $90 (for 2-park 1-day) express pass, but not sure yet..
> *slump*



have you tried using a FL resident discount (perhaps the person who's place your staying at could help you with that) or a AAA discount or military discount?


----------



## Claire-Bear

MWS94Rock said:


> have you tried using a FL resident discount (perhaps the person who's place your staying at could help you with that) or a AAA discount or military discount?



My dad has AAA and my sister's a resident (but doesn't have a AP). Not sure AAA discounts will affect that price much given we're due over there literally days after grand opening.


----------



## Metro West

MWS94Rock said:


> have you tried using a FL resident discount (perhaps the person who's place your staying at could help you with that) or a AAA discount or military discount?


FL resident tickets can only be used and purchased by FL residents. This is a change from the old policy. AAA or AP discount would work though.


----------



## Claire-Bear

is there a AAA code you can put in when booking a hotel room online? to see if dad's card would save anything, although will likely be too much for us still


----------



## damo

Claire-Bear said:


> is there a AAA code you can put in when booking a hotel room online? to see if dad's card would save anything, although will likely be too much for us still



No.  You have to either call the reservation line or AAA itself to get this quote.

You can only get AAA rates online for non Universal Loews hotels.


----------



## Claire-Bear

I think I'll probably just get us the express pass if I do anything. $100 is still a lot, but I'll see if it'll be worth it. For anyone who's bought the 2-park 1-day express pass, is there time to visit both parks and ride the applicables? Or is it only really worth getting 1-park 1-day?


----------



## MWS94Rock

Claire-Bear said:


> I think I'll probably just get us the express pass if I do anything. $100 is still a lot, but I'll see if it'll be worth it. For anyone who's bought the 2-park 1-day express pass, is there time to visit both parks and ride the applicables? Or is it only really worth getting 1-park 1-day?



in my experience of having an express pass I was able to get through IOA within 90 minutes and Universal a tad longer.  This is with the express and going right when the park opens (less crowds)


----------



## tfoster

MWS94Rock said:


> in my experience of having an express pass I was able to get through IOA within 90 minutes and Universal a tad longer.  This is with the express and going right when the park opens (less crowds)



Through the whole park in 90 minutes?!  Wow - that's pretty quick.  I've never been to Universal before but I've been assuming it would take us longer than that just to walk around all of the lands, not even doing any rides.  hmmm. . .  Maybe we'll have more time to enjoy the hotel than I've been thinking.


----------



## MWS94Rock

tfoster said:


> Through the whole park in 90 minutes?!  Wow - that's pretty quick.  I've never been to Universal before but I've been assuming it would take us longer than that just to walk around all of the lands, not even doing any rides.  hmmm. . .  Maybe we'll have more time to enjoy the hotel than I've been thinking.



Yeah 90 minutes to go into IOA, ride all the big kid rides (not storm force accelatron, the little kids JP ride,  One Fish Two Fish, or the Seuss Carroussel).

This is me and my group just wanting to ride the rides and not take in the scenery.....I guess you could say commando style but we weren't running to the rides.

After you've been to Universal before you know what you like and don't like and spending time at the pool laying out in the sun is sometimes more fun


----------



## inkkognito

Harry opened to the GP immediately after they entered. We got there fairly early so were among the first big GP wave in. Single irders was open so we did that twice and ended up in the same car once. It did break down briefly between our first and second rides (10-20 mins.). After that we had breakfast at Three Broomsticks. It is a very organized process. We had the traditional British breakfast and the porridge and fruit. Definitely more than enough to eat. FJ was closed by the time we got out, but I managed to hustle into Filches for my tumblers. At that point it started to pour so we donned our ponchos. The rain didn't cut down the crazy line at Ollivanders. The initial hotel-only previews for the full two hours were much less crowded, although it still wasn't overwhelming today.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

inkkognito, sounds good. How long did you wait for FJ (including the 10-20 minute breakdown?)


----------



## inkkognito

The first single rider wait was practically walk on. I don't think many people even realized it was open. I think the second one would have been as quick but it had already backed up a little due to the breakdown. I can see I will be using the singles option a lot! You do miss the majority of the queue tho'.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

So there is a single rider line? This is great news for me!


----------



## inkkognito

Yep! I don't know if it will be open during all the soft openings but this bodes well for having it open immediately after GO.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

It's great for my December trip. My mom has neck and back issues so she can't ride FJ, but she does want to see the queue. So we will go through the normal line once so we can see everything, she can exit before loading and then I use the single rider line for repeat rides!


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Storing camera and such how big is this storage?  Would it hold a Vera hipster bag or only a camera/wallet/phone.


----------



## MrBryan

MaleficentandGoons said:


> Storing camera and such how big is this storage?  Would it hold a Vera hipster bag or only a camera/wallet/phone.


it wont hold any bags or large cameras

I put my wallet and phone in and there wasn't much room for anything else


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Thanks!!!!


----------



## black562

Claire-Bear said:


> Wish that I could, but to stay onsite it would cost $250 for us both, far more than we should really go up to and since we have a place to stay for free out there, it would be a pure $250 more (not just the difference between hotels)..I am mildly considering getting the $90 (for 2-park 1-day) express pass, but not sure yet..
> *slump*



I've been pricing off site packages on the universal website and those include early access as well.  After grand opening, it says an hour early to potter.


----------



## momrek06

FYI

*There will be a special on The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, Sunday, June 6th, 7pm on NBC!!! * 


http://www.jaunted.com/story/2010/6/...+in+Two+Weeks+


_Is there a spell to speed up time? The world is only two weeks away from the opening of Universal Studios' The Wizarding World of Harry Potter theme park, and before the kids stream in through the Hogsmeade gates in their Gryffindor colors, we'll all get a preview of the goods when NBC airs a special on the park this weekend. 

The show, due to air on NBC this Sunday, June 6 at 7pm, will finally give us a video glimpse of the place, since Universal Studios has been so secretive and only allowed a few photos and a quick look on Celebrity Apprentice to get out and up the hype. But with two weeks to go, they can hardly contain themselves, and the special will at least give us these things: 

Tour the immersive new land inspired by J.K. Rowlings compelling stories and characters, explore the corridors inside the majestic Hogwarts castle and wander the cobbled streets of Hogsmeade. Viewers will also be treated to exclusive cast commentary and a sneak peek at the authentic detail woven through the entire environment, as well as the areas new marquee attraction, Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey, that will forever change the theme park attraction experience._


----------



## toonaspie

Caribbeanprincess said:


> It's great for my December trip. My mom has neck and back issues so she can't ride FJ, but she does want to see the queue. So we will go through the normal line once so we can see everything, she can exit before loading and then I use the single rider line for repeat rides!



The queue in itself is an attraction worth seeing 

I'm sure some people wouldn't mind having to take an hour to get through the castle.

As for that NBC special, I put a reminder on my phone so I dont forget.  Thank you momrek.


----------



## SmallWorld71

momrek06 said:


> FYI
> 
> *There will be a special on The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, Sunday, June 6th, 7pm on NBC!!! *
> 
> 
> http://www.jaunted.com/story/2010/6/...+in+Two+Weeks+
> 
> 
> _Is there a spell to speed up time? The world is only two weeks away from the opening of Universal Studios' The Wizarding World of Harry Potter theme park, and before the kids stream in through the Hogsmeade gates in their Gryffindor colors, we'll all get a preview of the goods when NBC airs a special on the park this weekend.
> 
> The show, due to air on NBC this Sunday, June 6 at 7pm, will finally give us a video glimpse of the place, since Universal Studios has been so secretive and only allowed a few photos and a quick look on Celebrity Apprentice to get out and up the hype. But with two weeks to go, they can hardly contain themselves, and the special will at least give us these things:
> 
> Tour the immersive new land inspired by J.K. Rowlings compelling stories and characters, explore the corridors inside the majestic Hogwarts castle and wander the cobbled streets of Hogsmeade. Viewers will also be treated to exclusive cast commentary and a sneak peek at the authentic detail woven through the entire environment, as well as the areas new marquee attraction, Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey, that will forever change the theme park attraction experience._



Thanks for the heads up! I had DS11 set the DVR in case I forget.


----------



## HufflepuffMudblood

We're going to Orlando tomorrow at around 4/5 am. There's no way that we can make it there in time for the preview the first day, though my dad seems to think otherwise. 

We live 5 hours away and it normally takes us between 5-6/30 hours to get there.

*decides not to rant and skips to the point*

Anyway, I'll be posting all the details about everything either sometime between sunday and thursday, or after the trip.

I'm so excited and I've been looking forward to this literally since February!!!

And just to get my excitement out:
OMYGOSHIMSOOOOOOOEXCITED!!!!!!!

-rant over-


----------



## CornishPixie

WooHoo! We just got back from WWOHP and HRH Club Level!!! I haven't read the boards since we left on Monday so I am probably repeating stuff y'all already know, but...IT WAS INCREDIBLE!!!!!!
My 3 teenage girls LOVED the FJ ride and everything else about WWOHP. We rode everything a ton and still had lots of time to shop, drink butterbeer and watch the performers.
If you can manage it - go before GO!!! It is so cool to have it to yourself. I was  amazed by everything except the prices! Yikes!!!


----------



## kbelle8995

I loved WWOHP.  It was so much fun.  Just wish the island was bigger and more expansive.  I would love to spend more time in there.    The TMs were so warm and friendly.  Wish the stores were bigger.  They were so tight and it wasn't even that crowded.


----------



## freediverdude

There seemed to be a big difference in crowds between Thursday morning and Friday morning- many more people in there on Friday.  I don't know if they let more GP in, or there were more people checking into the hotels Friday morning- I think a bit of both.

I purchased one of the Ollivanders wands at the Owl Post based on my birthday.  Is there more than one type per birthday time frame though?  The one they said was my birthday so I purchased it, was a snake with a skeleton.  I hope I'm not Slytherin just based on my birthday, sigh.


----------



## disneygal55

MrBryan said:


> it wont hold any bags or large cameras
> 
> I put my wallet and phone in and there wasn't much room for anything else



Do they have lockers nearby where you can store bags until you exit the ride?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Free lockers are available near the entrance/exit of the ride.


----------



## mom2monkiesx3

So can I easily take my 6yr old through the "castle" to experience that part as long as someone exits with him before the ride ? (he's too short to ride ....) We take grandma to sit out with him...but I am sure he'd love to experience the castle and its less "just sitting" time for him....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

mom2monkiesx3 said:


> So can I easily take my 6yr old through the "castle" to experience that part as long as someone exits with him before the ride ? (he's too short to ride ....) We take grandma to sit out with him...but I am sure he'd love to experience the castle and its less "just sitting" time for him....


Easily. Just let all of the wizards/witches know you're doing child swap. That way everyone can enjoy the castle experience.


----------



## mom2monkiesx3

Thank you so much He will be THRILLED!


----------



## Dougweller

the Dark Marauder said:


> Free lockers are available near the entrance/exit of the ride.



Tip: there are 13 locker stations where you register your fingerprint. Don't stop at the first few, go around the corner where you are less likely to find a queue waiting to use them.


----------



## inkkognito

Dougweller said:


> Tip: there are 13 locker stations where you register your fingerprint. Don't stop at the first few, go around the corner where you are less likely to find a queue waiting to use them.


My tip is to wear cargo pants so you don't have to deal with the darned things at all!


----------



## hopemax

Question about cargo pants...I found out DH's fit me, which was a nice surprise.  So I was planning on wearing them so I could have a place to stash my phone and new pocket camera I just bought to fit in a cargo shorts pocket (and ziplocs for the wet rides).

But, they close with velcro...any danger on the stuff falling out on the coasters?


----------



## susiesk

Hi inkkognito!

So, you are saying that WWoHP was in fact open to the GP at 8 or 9am?  We are in Orlando right now on our first and only trip here and my DD14 and I have been dying to know if we will be let in or not. 

We have been doing Disney also and went to Universal Studios today.  We have been waiting as long as possible during our trip to go to IOA for a better chance of getting into WWoHP.

We did stop over there today quickly just to see if it was open, which it wasn't.  I knew from reading these boards that if it was it would have only been in the morning anyways, but we wanted to check.  I asked the TM if it was open this morning to the GP and he said "only to hotel guests".  Maybe they aren't allowed to say it was open cause that would create more masses to show up the next day.

I am just wondering what time we should try to be hanging around the entrance on Monday? 

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## MrBryan

hopemax said:


> Question about cargo pants...I found out DH's fit me, which was a nice surprise.  So I was planning on wearing them so I could have a place to stash my phone and new pocket camera I just bought to fit in a cargo shorts pocket (and ziplocs for the wet rides).
> 
> But, they close with velcro...any danger on the stuff falling out on the coasters?


I would hold the phone and camera in your hands as your about to board abd put them in the seat bin close it and sit down

I found that to be easier for me than stashing them in my pockets, plus it weighed my shorts down


----------



## inkkognito

susiesk said:


> Hi inkkognito!
> 
> So, you are saying that WWoHP was in fact open to the GP at 8 or 9am?  We are in Orlando right now on our first and only trip here and my DD14 and I have been dying to know if we will be let in or not.


Our first two visits were as onsite hotel guests so we got in at 8...one day it didn't open for an hour and the other day is was open immediately. No GP was let in on those days.

Then we came as GP earlier this week and were let in at 8:45-8:50ish. FJ was open by the time we walked over there so I'm sure the hotel guests had been riding it for a while already.

As for cargo pants, I prefer those with tying or buttoning pockets but velcro should be okay (just be a little cautious on Rip Ride Rockit because that thing has one or two areas that I swear are a sucking vortex for pocket contents.


----------



## CLPClarinet

You could safety pin your pockets right before getting on if it worries you. 2 for each pocket. =]


----------



## Planogirl

MrBryan said:


> I would hold the phone and camera in your hands as your about to board abd put them in the seat bin close it and sit down
> 
> I found that to be easier for me than stashing them in my pockets, plus it weighed my shorts down


How big is the bin?  And does it snap shut so things are definitely safe in it?


----------



## Planogirl

hopemax said:


> Question about cargo pants...I found out DH's fit me, which was a nice surprise.  So I was planning on wearing them so I could have a place to stash my phone and new pocket camera I just bought to fit in a cargo shorts pocket (and ziplocs for the wet rides).
> 
> But, they close with velcro...any danger on the stuff falling out on the coasters?


I hadn't thought about trying to find some men's cargo shorts that fit me.  I wonder what size I wear...

I've been trying to find some with pockets that zip or button but I can't find any of any style for women!


----------



## CLPClarinet

I got my pair of men's cargo pants from Old Navy. It's useful whenever I go to rock concerts. Mine zip up on the crotch, then snap shut on the waist. The cargo pockets are velcro'd shut. OH and the hand pockets are zippers! So you can zip up anything inside your pockets (plus they're deep). I feel very secure putting my ID/cash/credit card/camera/keys in those pockets. 

Bought these pants 2 summers ago, but Old Navy probably still makes a highly similar product. They're


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy o fFloRida848, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				FloRida848 said:
			
		

> You can see the holes which would allow you to see the fiber optics.
> 
> Thanks for the pic Cody Meacham


 

I guess it does the same effect as the one at the Tower of Terror?


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Disneyhead, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Disneyhead said:
			
		

> OK, I am back. So they were letting everyone in at 9:00am. And I got in and rode FJ twice first thing. The ride is awesome. It is truely a technological wonder.More in the spoilers thread.
> 
> Anyway, Here are a couple of pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So People were wondering about the gap in the rocks at the base of Hogwarts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it leads back under the courtyard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Hog's Head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a crew from NBC there today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Honeyduke's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...What!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pram Parking near DC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering how crowded the shops can get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the frozen trough isn't cold, the basin works:


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## SnowWitch

Curious here.  Entertaining the idea of a trip to the dark side the 1st week of October.  Staying 5 nights onsite.  What do you think we will be looking at crowdwise at this point?  Need some serious education om the whole Horror night festivites, the 2 teens want to attend that also.  Any nights to avoid?


----------



## Metro West

SnowWitch said:


> Curious here.  Entertaining the idea of a trip to the dark side the 1st week of October.  Staying 5 nights onsite.  What do you think we will be looking at crowdwise at this point?  Need some serious education om the whole Horror night festivites, the 2 teens want to attend that also.  Any nights to avoid?


 It shouldn't be too bad in October especially with you staying onsite.

HHN will be the next big thing and we will have many threads coming soon. The website should be out sometime this month with basic information. 

Do you have any specific questions at this point?


----------



## inkkognito

TThere is a line up in the park forHP which is closed for a private event.


----------



## Momw/aplan

inkkognito said:


> TThere is a line up in the park forHP which is closed for a private event.



Did pkg holders and onsites get in at 8, or are even they being kept out?

EDIT: I see on Twitter now at #potterwatch that onsite guest are in.  It seems they may not let GP/Dayguests in today though.


----------



## kyzman

I'm in queue at the park. TMz came out to let us know that they are 99% certain no PH GP allowed in today. Most people are still not getting off the line though.


----------



## inkkognito

No GP but they did let in hotel guests (hopefully that will ease the minds of the pre-GO hotel bookers).

Rip Ride Rockit line over at Uni was short and single riders was non-existent so we rode it ten times to get a good fill before summer. Then I won a World Cup jersey on one of the games so of course I had to choose England in honor of Harry. Heading back again tomorrow with friends who haven't see WWoHp yet. I think the nuttiness today was because of the TV show so it should be back to normal tomorrow. The TMs at IOA and Uni always notice if you're wearing a WWoHP t-shirt and many haven't ridden FJ yet so they are very excited about the details.


----------



## rhiansmom

Tomorrow is our last day in Orlando and we are headed over in the morning to be there at the 9 am opening... hoping and praying that we are able to at least see the area.  Only SO will want to ride FJ... DD and I just want to see the area.  

Should we just head over when we first get there or wait until later in the early morning?


----------



## damo

rhiansmom said:


> Tomorrow is our last day in Orlando and we are headed over in the morning to be there at the 9 am opening... hoping and praying that we are able to at least see the area.  Only SO will want to ride FJ... DD and I just want to see the area.
> 
> Should we just head over when we first get there or wait until later in the early morning?



I would try right at 9 am.


----------



## CLPClarinet

rhiansmom said:


> Tomorrow is our last day in Orlando and we are headed over in the morning to be there at the 9 am opening... hoping and praying that we are able to at least see the area.  Only SO will want to ride FJ... DD and I just want to see the area.
> 
> Should we just head over when we first get there or wait until later in the early morning?



get there ASAP. If not, it could be closed down. I wouldn't believe them if they tell you they're not letting people in. Wait around until at LEAST 10 AM before giving up. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## rhiansmom

Thanks... we have to leave at 3 for the airport so I wont be able to post if we get in until we are back in Iowa.    leaving Orlando is always sad but I know for sure after this 1st trip we will be back!


----------



## CLPClarinet

rhiansmom said:


> Thanks... we have to leave at 3 for the airport so I wont be able to post if we get in until we are back in Iowa.    leaving Orlando is always sad but I know for sure after this 1st trip we will be back!




It seems like the WWOHP has been closing by around noon everyday. So you should be able to do most (if not all) of WWOHP and then do a few more rides at IOA. =] I hope it's open for you!


----------



## dawn8179

We were there today and of course did not get in. We have 5 more days to try before we go home.


----------



## Planogirl

Chocolate wand....  

The castle looks amazing.  Thanks for posting the pictures.

Also, good luck to those trying to get in at 9.  I hope that you luck out!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

<---Trying his luck tomorrow. It's one of my only chances before the GO.


----------



## kmc

rhiansmom said:


> Tomorrow is our last day in Orlando and we are headed over in the morning to be there at the 9 am opening... hoping and praying that we are able to at least see the area.



hope you get in


----------



## rhiansmom

Headed out in 5 minutes to go try our luck at getting in!  DD is beyond giggly with excitement!


----------



## jonofthedeadd

The WWOHP opened at 9am, again, to the general public this morning.


----------



## rhiansmom

we got in...in line for fj now.....says a 45 min wait


----------



## Planogirl

rhiansmom said:


> we got in...in line for fj now.....says a 45 min wait


Yay!  I hope that it's fun.


----------



## lilybrooke14

Forgive me if this has already been discussed, but from what I'm reading, the child swap area is in the castle? So the little ones can go through the castle, but they don't have to ride the ride?


----------



## MrBryan

lilybrooke14 said:


> Forgive me if this has already been discussed, but from what I'm reading, the child swap area is in the castle? So the little ones can go through the castle, but they don't have to ride the ride?



correct


----------



## lilybrooke14

Awesome, thank you. Does it work the same way for Dueling Dragons and Flight of the Hippogriff?


----------



## MrBryan

lilybrooke14 said:


> Awesome, thank you. Does it work the same way for Dueling Dragons and Flight of the Hippogriff?


the child swap is run the same for all rides yeah


----------



## inkkognito

Alas, the minimal crowds are gone now. I don't know if they ever stopped letting the GP in, but the Ollivanders line was longer than I ever saw it and you couldn't even turn around in Dervish and Banges. Zonkos/Honeydukes was nearly as bad. Huge crowd density on the street too. Surprisingly I didn't see the time go up beyond 60 for FJ and we easily walked into 3 Broomsticks with no line for breakfast.


----------



## cressy

inkkognito said:


> Alas, the minimal crowds are gone now. I don't know if they ever stopped letting the GP in, but the Ollivanders line was longer than I ever saw it and you couldn't even turn around in Dervish and Banges. Zonkos/Honeydukes was nearly as bad. Huge crowd density on the street too. Surprisingly I didn't see the time go up beyond 60 for FJ and we easily walked into 3 Broomsticks with no line for breakfast.



Thanks so much for the update.Thinking of heading to IOA for the day Wed. for another HP fix!(GP this time)If I can just ride FJ, maybe eat at the 3 Broomsticks and hang out for a bit, I'll be happy.


----------



## Planogirl

I'm curious to see if this area tends to empty out late in the day like most of Universal, that is once they keep it open.  I would love to save shopping until later on if so.

Waiting for the ride will be brutal I imagine.


----------



## susiesk

inkkognito said:


> Alas, the minimal crowds are gone now. I don't know if they ever stopped letting the GP in, but the Ollivanders line was longer than I ever saw it and you couldn't even turn around in Dervish and Banges. Zonkos/Honeydukes was nearly as bad. Huge crowd density on the street too. Surprisingly I didn't see the time go up beyond 60 for FJ and we easily walked into 3 Broomsticks with no line for breakfast.



I got in this morning also  My daughter and I went ahead of my husband and other two kids and he tried getting in around 11:00 and said it was closed off by then.

For as crowded as the stores were this morining, I can't imagine what it will be like after the 18th


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I rode FJ with a friend of mine today via single rider line. Both times we ended up on the same bench. For the short time we were there, it was SWAMPED. After the GO.... 

Also, do NOT have a butterbeer before riding FJ. I did, and I felt  for a few hours afterwards.


----------



## poohsneighbour

Hi we've got a package with Virgin for the day after Grand Opening so know it will be heaving!!  However I do have a bit of a silly question!  In an earlier photo of the HogsHead there was a row of handpumps which included Butterbeer but there was also one for 'London Pride' - my husband's all time favourite (i suppose it is fairly appropriate too as it is brewed at the Griffin Brewery!).  Anyway does anyone know if these are real or just models? - I know we don't go on holiday to eat and drink the same stuff as we have at home but he would be made up to have a pint of Pride at the Hogshead!!
TIA 
Ann


----------



## MrBryan

poohsneighbour said:


> Hi we've got a package with Virgin for the day after Grand Opening so know it will be heaving!!  However I do have a bit of a silly question!  In an earlier photo of the HogsHead there was a row of handpumps which included Butterbeer but there was also one for 'London Pride' - my husband's all time favourite (i suppose it is fairly appropriate too as it is brewed at the Griffin Brewery!).  Anyway does anyone know if these are real or just models? - I know we don't go on holiday to eat and drink the same stuff as we have at home but he would be made up to have a pint of Pride at the Hogshead!!
> TIA
> Ann


They're real

here's the full list

# Strongbow
# Bass Pale Ale
# Guinness
# Boddingtons Pub Ale
# Newcastle Brown Ale
# London Pride
# Stella Artois
# Bud Light
# Budweiser 

and of course their hogs head brew and butterbeer


----------



## rhiansmom

the Dark Marauder said:


> Also, do NOT have a butterbeer before riding FJ. I did, and I felt  for a few hours afterwards.




So we are back... not sure what else I can say that hasnt already been said but the place was awesome.  The shops are TINY and hard to walk around to look at things.

We somehow talked DD who is 10 into riding FJ and she loved loved loved it!  This is the child that last July freaked out (and I mean freaked out big time) going thru the que at Haunted Mansion.  I enjoyed the ride but doubt I would do it again as it made me a bit queasy but I also got that way after riding Simpsons and Jimmy Neutron.


----------



## petals

They sell Guinness in the Hogs Head?! Ha I love it go on Ireland being represented there!!!


----------



## disneygal55

Did they let the general public in today?


----------



## MrBryan

disneygal55 said:


> Did they let the general public in today?


nope


----------



## lildamo

disneygal55 said:


> Did they let the general public in today?



They had problems getting Forbidden Journey up and running this morning -- it didn't open to resort guests and package holders until just after 10 (though the area opened as usual at 8) - the line shot up to 75 minutes in no time, so it would have been craziness to let the general public in.  People were still in the area around 12:30 though, but after we rode twice (once in regular line and once in singles) we left the area as we had done everything else by then, so I'm not sure how long FJ was open for.


----------



## Darkestsong

We have been here since Saturday, and it has been a real pleasure.  Do not let the reports of crowds put you off (though all bets are off come the 18th) we really did not experience that and were there first thing every day but today.  Got right on to the main ride each day and even went a second time right away on the singles ride.  Both of us walked off the first time feeling rather ill, and barely got to enjoy the ride, but the next day when we tried again and knew what to expect the ride was much more enjoyable and the details started to emerge.  We saw new things we had missed each time we went on.  The line as has been said is amazing and the detail wonderful throughout.  Ate at the three broomsticks one time, sharing a smoked salmon and eggs which was very good and of course a butterbeer and a real beer (Guiness) both also really good.  The talking hog was gone though from the bar until the 18th for some reason.  We bought my nephew a wand and a rugby like shirt, and they stamp postcards you bought there with the hogsmeade owl post stamp and mail them for you so sent a lot of those.   The wands were suprisingly affordable for the quality and the boxes well done as well.  You get a AAA discount of 10% on all the purchases so do not forget that if you have it.  Dining has been wonderful, one that stood out was the chef's table at Emeril's.  The amount of food was just obscene but amazing food.  We took four of the five full deserts they gave the two of us back to the hotel with us.  They served me three big portions of different kind of fish, the GF different main courses, salad with smoked salmon and a watermellon carmelized similar to a creme brule on top, one and on.  

Great trip and no complaints at all, even when the ride broke down now and then we got to ride it as much as we would have want to and everything else was magical.


----------



## beepbeepimajeep

GP is confirmed to have been let in today by a coworker of mine who is there now. He has heard that tomorrow will be the first all day long soft opening for everyone, but no evidence of that yet so I'll be showing up at 8am again tomorrow.


----------



## Twinkbelle

I've booked to stay in the HRH on the 21st - so I know I'll be getting my hour's early entry on that date but now I'm starting to get worried that by the time I get there after the big opening wkend there will be no decent merch left! I really hope that this isn't the case.  I'm considering - as I'll be leaving for Orlando on Saturday, trying my luck getting in for a soft opening one day next wk, but I'm also thinking that the closer we get to go the less the chances of a soft opening are - they'll want to make sure everything is perfect for the big day and the celebs.


----------



## choirchic

Wondering if the new rides are Plus Size friendly...or as they say "pooh Sized"

Can anyone who's ridden give us a report? I'm at about a size 20 and hoping to lose more before the trip. 

Also...DH is 6'6 - Anyone know if he'd be too tall to ride?


----------



## MrBryan

dragon and hippo are the same as before

fj is not friendly


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

choirchic said:


> Wondering if the new rides are Plus Size friendly...or as they say "pooh Sized"
> 
> Can anyone who's ridden give us a report? I'm at about a size 20 and hoping to lose more before the trip.
> 
> Also...DH is 6'6 - Anyone know if he'd be too tall to ride?



Here is a thread that may shed some light on "larger riders" ... I think it all depends on the proportions of your body ...


----------



## csmommy

Darkestsong said:


> You get a AAA discount of 10% on all the purchases so do not forget that if you have it.  Dining has been wonderful, one that stood out was the chef's table at Emeril's.  The amount of food was just obscene but amazing food.  We took four of the five full deserts they gave the two of us back to the hotel with us.  They served me three big portions of different kind of fish, the GF different main courses, salad with smoked salmon and a watermellon carmelized similar to a creme brule on top, one and on.



Fabulous to know the AAA discount work at WWOHP!

This Chef's table sounds wonderful.  Is there a link to get more info?  I would like to know menu, price, kids ok, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## muffyn

I was talking to customer service at US (for an unrelated topic)  & just asked if they will have a preview for AP holders.
   was told no not at this time, mostly because they don't want herd of people there while trying to work out the systems. the ONLY people that are allowed in are breakfast package holders & hotel guests (sometimes).
   now I thought I read on here some of the GP got in, but maybe I read that wrong & some of you said hotel guests got in (without the breakfast pkg), because she told me in no uncertain terms she guarantees me that NO GP are allowed in till after the grand opening.
    so, my quick question is, has any of the GP snuck in yet?


----------



## mysteriouspnai

10% discount! Amazing 

Too bad we didn't know about it before booking our package. Talked to a CR who said that it's possible to change the reservation to get the discount, but since prices have gone up, I wouldn't be saving money. Darn. 

Oh well. Orlando in less than a week! I'm excited


----------



## mysteriouspnai

muffyn said:


> I was talking to customer service at US (for an unrelated topic)  & just asked if they will have a preview for AP holders.
> was told no not at this time, mostly because they don't want herd of people there while trying to work out the systems. the ONLY people that are allowed in are breakfast package holders & hotel guests (sometimes).
> now I thought I read on here some of the GP got in, but maybe I read that wrong & some of you said hotel guests got in (without the breakfast pkg), because she told me in no uncertain terms she guarantees me that NO GP are allowed in till after the grand opening.
> so, my quick question is, has any of the GP snuck in yet?



GP's snuck in several times, the lucky dogs. I'm sorry AP holders :/


----------



## inkkognito

muffyn said:


> I was talking to customer service at US (for an unrelated topic)  & just asked if they will have a preview for AP holders.
> was told no not at this time, mostly because they don't want herd of people there while trying to work out the systems. the ONLY people that are allowed in are breakfast package holders & hotel guests (sometimes).
> now I thought I read on here some of the GP got in, but maybe I read that wrong & some of you said hotel guests got in (without the breakfast pkg), because she told me in no uncertain terms she guarantees me that NO GP are allowed in till after the grand opening.
> so, my quick question is, has any of the GP snuck in yet?


They're giving you a major load of horse manure. Starting Tues. after Mem. Day GP has been in every single day with the exception of two. I know because I am a local and have been in on four of those days (as well as two hotel-only days...that was only over Mem. Day weekend so we glommed a cheap room).

Of course, they will deny it is open and you walk around the corner and it is...I mean that literally...they also swore to us FJ would not open at all one day and it was open less than an hour later.


----------



## Dznefreek

> I was talking to customer service at US (for an unrelated topic) & just asked if they will have a preview for AP holders.


There was an ad on the back of today's Orlando Sentinel Sports section stating WWOHP NOW OPEN!


----------



## Jason71

muffyn said:


> so, my quick question is, has any of the GP snuck in yet?




Yes.  Often.  Universal lies.  As inkkognito said, they swore it wouldn't open--an hour before it did.  Other times they said it would close at 10--only to stay open until at least 11:30.  They aren't going to tell you it's open before June 18, but it often is.  It's all about getting lucky.


----------



## mjohnson96

Dznefreek said:


> There was an ad on the back of today's Orlando Sentinel Sports section stating WWOHP NOW OPEN!



I can see that causing some problems.


----------



## inkkognito

It might lend some credence to the potterwatch rumors that they're going to start extending the soft opening hours now to beyond noon.

If they don't, or if they don't open at all, I can just see the massesd descending on Guest Services brandishing those ads.


----------



## Planogirl

Darkestsong said:


> We have been here since Saturday, and it has been a real pleasure.  Do not let the reports of crowds put you off (though all bets are off come the 18th) we really did not experience that and were there first thing every day but today.  Got right on to the main ride each day and even went a second time right away on the singles ride.  Both of us walked off the first time feeling rather ill, and barely got to enjoy the ride, but the next day when we tried again and knew what to expect the ride was much more enjoyable and the details started to emerge.  We saw new things we had missed each time we went on.  The line as has been said is amazing and the detail wonderful throughout.  Ate at the three broomsticks one time, sharing a smoked salmon and eggs which was very good and of course a butterbeer and a real beer (Guiness) both also really good.  The talking hog was gone though from the bar until the 18th for some reason.  We bought my nephew a wand and a rugby like shirt, and they stamp postcards you bought there with the hogsmeade owl post stamp and mail them for you so sent a lot of those.   The wands were suprisingly affordable for the quality and the boxes well done as well.  You get a AAA discount of 10% on all the purchases so do not forget that if you have it.  Dining has been wonderful, one that stood out was the chef's table at Emeril's.  The amount of food was just obscene but amazing food.  We took four of the five full deserts they gave the two of us back to the hotel with us.  They served me three big portions of different kind of fish, the GF different main courses, salad with smoked salmon and a watermellon carmelized similar to a creme brule on top, one and on.
> 
> Great trip and no complaints at all, even when the ride broke down now and then we got to ride it as much as we would have want to and everything else was magical.


Thanks for the review even though your review of Emeril's made me hungry.


----------



## Planogirl

I think that they have only been opening here and there to test the ride.  A Guest Services rep said to me that the area isn't officially open until they get the kinks worked out so of course they will deny any openings.

Maybe they are getting to where they are satisfied and they want to test with bigger crowds?  Cool.


----------



## choirchic

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Here is a thread that may shed some light on "larger riders" ... I think it all depends on the proportions of your body ...



Thank you for sharing! I'm trying not to get bummed...Hubby and I have collectively lost more then 100lbs and are still working on it, but it sounds like we might still be in for a disappointment!


----------



## damo

They let a hoard of GP in today.  It is really amazing how many people Hogwarts just eats up.  We watched and watched the people go past us and they just disappeared into the castle.

Letting the GP in all seems to depend on how FJ is running.  On Monday, it was running beautifully and the GP was let in.  On Tuesday they couldn't get it running until about 10:30.  They opened it for the guests and package holders and kept it open for quite a while but the GP was NOT let in.  Today, it was running beautifully again and the GP was let in again.


----------



## Lou Holtz

I wonder how much HP has added to IOA's capacity. If it was 35,000 before, I wonder what it is now? Another 5k?


----------



## bumbershoot

lilybrooke14 said:


> Awesome, thank you. Does it work the same way for Dueling Dragons and Flight of the Hippogriff?



I *believe* it's that way for all of the Universal/IOA rides...love it!


----------



## kbelle8995

When I was there it didn't look like they had people at the other attraction. Why should they.  Every single guest who was there were making a beeline for HP.  Except the one guy in line who said he didn't care for HP.  I did wonder why he was standing at the gates before 8.  Guess his friends made him.


----------



## glocon

We were hotel ressies only, and got in everyday from friday the 4th to weds the 9th.  The FJ was not working one of those days, but everything else was open and running every day.  DC was a 5 min wait everyday, as was FotH.  Olivanders always had long lines, with a less than 5 min show for a wand to pick a wizard, but you can go into the owlry and buy one.  The stores are VERY VERY small, so I cannot imagine what it will be like when it's open to all.  I feel SO very lucky to have gotten in for the past week with limited crowds, even for just a short time period.  Two days we even rode FJ twice, and probably could have done a 3rd time if we didn't want to shop and eat.  My husband is not really Pooh sized, but muscular and a little bulky.  He had to ride in a special seat,(looked the same to me as all the others), but he fit.  He did not want to ride again because he said it was very uncomfortable, and he could barely breathe ( and it is a long ride).  It does not seem too unreasonable to make a few magical benches just for the larger folk so everyone can enjoy!


----------



## colmat

Hi we are ap holders and have a room only ressie for july 11th , I have read as many posts as I can but still unsure whether we will be allowed early entry or if anyone even knows?


----------



## damo

colmat said:


> Hi we are ap holders and have a room only ressie for july 11th , I have read as many posts as I can but still unsure whether we will be allowed early entry or if anyone even knows?



Yes.  Be at the gates around 7:30 am for an 8:00 am entry.  We did exactly that for the past three days.


----------



## colmat

Hi we are ap holders and have a room only ressie for july 11th , I have read as many posts as I can but still unsure whether we will be allowed early entry or if anyone even knows?


----------



## Magnetic

We were at Universal the past three days, and both on Tuesday and yesterday, in line by 7am to go into the park at 8. On Tuesday, FJ didn't run for the first three hours we were in the Harry Potter area -- we waited inside the castle for just under an hour and a half to try to ride. We left the area just after 10am and later read here that they opened FJ minutes after that. 

So yesterday, we were determined to try again -- we were second in line at the gate in the morning (as everyone has said here, there are secondary ticket check-in gates on carts set up next to the permanent ones to handle the crowd flow.) Power-walked (they won't let you run!) back to Harry Potter and were on FJ within about ten minutes. VERY, very happy to finally have ridden it.

The entire land is absolutely breathtaking and you'll be tempted to stop in your tracks and stare as soon as you set foot in Hogsmeade.


----------



## tedmundson

A quick question for those on-site hotel guests who have been to WWoHP.  Is the 8 a.m. opening just for HP package holders or all on-site hotel guests?  What is the procedure for admission?  What time should you get to line-up?  What do you need for admission - I assume just park tickets and room keys?

We are arriving Saturday afternoon and plan to be at IOA gates first thing Sunday morning.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## damo

tedmundson said:


> A quick question for those on-site hotel guests who have been to WWoHP.  Is the 8 a.m. opening just for HP package holders or all on-site hotel guests?  What is the procedure for admission?  What time should you get to line-up?  What do you need for admission - I assume just park tickets and room keys?
> 
> We are arriving Saturday afternoon and plan to be at IOA gates first thing Sunday morning.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.



All on-site guests can go in at 8 am.  Get there around 7:30.  They check your room key and they scan your ticket and have about 12 lines going.


----------



## Darkestsong

csmommy said:


> Fabulous to know the AAA discount work at WWOHP!
> 
> This Chef's table sounds wonderful.  Is there a link to get more info?  I would like to know menu, price, kids ok, etc.  Thanks!



Sorry been tied up with the Park so no responses until now.  We return home tomorrow.  Emeril's chef table costs $50 - $60 per person.  They set up a white linen table cloth table in the kitchen and everyone including the main chef interracts with you.  The Main Chef designs the meal for you individually after talking to you, likes, dislikes etc.  It is an amazing experience especially for one who loves fine food or who loves to cook and wants to see how the real pros do it, and not that much more than just eating there.  The only bad thing at all was that you are in the kitchen, so while an amazing experience it is hotter there than in the restaurant.  The first course was a smoked salmon over a salad with I believe feta cheese, carmalized watermelon and toasted pecans in a vinagarette dressing,  Three fishes followed, as that was my personal preference, each pretty generous, though the Gf got bison as her last course and it changed her mind about bison.  She always found bison to be tough and dry, this was the exact opposite she said.  Finally the five full deserts including three sorbets (that was one desert and a big portion of it) banana creme pie, three other pies and cakes.  Soda/coffee was included though you could pair wines with each course for an additional cost (we did not do that).  The total came to $151 for two (they tack a 20% gratuity on and I gave them an even $160 as it warrented the extra).  Well worth it for a special event.

Pastamore (another citiwalk restaurant) also has a chef's table experience for similar pricing and we are going tonight.

They both require 48 hour advance notice for the chef's table and buy things just for you.

As for WWoHP today, it was broken for as long as we stayed.  Being there all week we went elsewhere about 11:30 or so and were happy with our fill of Harry Potter and not upset.  In fact going out there was a crowd of GP waiting that must have been 40 deep that we had to wade through so people are getting more and more excited.  To be honest those shops are so small, the whole area is so small, that i cringe to think what it is going to be like after this week.  Does not seem like it will be pleasant at all.

We did eat at the Three Broomsticks, and it was nice.

And a reminder again, use that AAA card.  10% discount on everything including three broomsticks and shops, but not alcohol.  Oh yes, at least currently if you use your american express at a number of restaurants, Mythos, Lombards, Finnegans in the parks, Pastamore, Latin Quarter come to mind on City walk you get a free appetiser or desert.  Nice deal and Latin Quarter especially was wonderful, we got a tableside made from scratch Guacomole (sp?) plus chips as the appetiser, and the food was amazing.

That's about all for now.


----------



## mum4jenn

Oh...AAA is NOT good for HP Collectors items. THe brooms and the map I know for sure will not take the AAA card. We bought them anyway but it would have been nice for a discount!!


----------



## mum4jenn

damo said:


> All on-site guests can go in at 8 am. Get there around 7:30. They check your room key and they scan your ticket and have about 12 lines going.


 

ALso one day they checked drivers license as well once you got to the area near Lost Continent.


----------



## Magnetic

Other little things/observations from yesterday's visit too:

When we (finally!) got to ride FJ and were some of the very first in line to board, we did a child swap as we have young children too. While my daughter was riding, a man at the ride exit struck up a conversation with me. He's one of the engineers who designed FJ (basically an "Imagineer" for Universal, though he confessed they have no special name like that.) He said they started work on this ride over six years ago, long before Harry Potter was even in the works, but when Universal got that contract, Harry seemed like a "perfect fit" for it.

He said he was really enjoying watching people's reactions as they got off the ride to hear what they had to say & discussed some of the technology behind the ride (Kuka arms, etc.) It was a really nice, memorable little way to spend the child-swap wait. 

But during that conversation, he also said "the entire cast" would be visiting over the next week (I'm assuming technically a week-and-a-half from now) for the grand opening - no JK Rowling though, who has also not yet seen or walked through WWOHP in person.

Also, yesterday morning they had computer terminals set up to the right of the exit of WWOHP with 5-minute surveys asking what you thought of the world, FJ ride, castle tour (questions such as, is it too dark, lighting just right, etc) and asking where you'd rank it in comparison to many Universal rides and Disney rides.


----------



## scottmel

Magnetic said:


> Other little things/observations from yesterday's visit too:
> 
> When we (finally!) got to ride FJ and were some of the very first in line to board, we did a child swap as we have young children too. While my daughter was riding, a man at the ride exit struck up a conversation with me. He's one of the engineers who designed FJ (basically an "Imagineer" for Universal, though he confessed they have no special name like that.) He said they started work on this ride over six years ago, long before Harry Potter was even in the works, but when Universal got that contract, Harry seemed like a "perfect fit" for it.
> 
> He said he was really enjoying watching people's reactions as they got off the ride to hear what they had to say & discussed some of the technology behind the ride (Kuka arms, etc.) It was a really nice, memorable little way to spend the child-swap wait.
> 
> But during that conversation, he also said "the entire cast" would be visiting over the next week (I'm assuming technically a week-and-a-half from now) for the grand opening - no JK Rowling though, who has also not yet seen or walked through WWOHP in person.
> 
> Also, yesterday morning they had computer terminals set up to the right of the exit of WWOHP with 5-minute surveys asking what you thought of the world, FJ ride, castle tour (questions such as, is it too dark, lighting just right, etc) and asking where you'd rank it in comparison to many Universal rides and Disney rides.



Thanks for theinfo! Can you help me determine if the ride is too rough? i have a bad hip/back and while i can do Everest at AK or Big thunder mountain at MK, I would never do space mountain or anything that would whip me around too much..any thoughts on FJ?


----------



## kbelle8995

scottmel said:


> Thanks for theinfo! Can you help me determine if the ride is too rough? i have a bad hip/back and while i can do Everest at AK or Big thunder mountain at MK, I would never do space mountain or anything that would whip me around too much..any thoughts on FJ?



It is a intense ride smooth but you do get thrown around a bit.  There is a reason for the bar being there.


----------



## scottmel

kbelle8995 said:


> It is a intense ride smooth but you do get thrown around a bit.  There is a reason for the bar being there.



Can you think of a ride at disney in terms of roughness it equates to? Star Tours? Everest? Big Thunder?


----------



## Magnetic

As many have said, it does throw you around, but not painfully so. When you're sitting upright, it reminded me somewhat of Soarin', but you're wearing an over-the-shoulders-pull-down restraint like a roller coaster.

As you transition from the video-screen areas to the live action areas, the ride swings you up in a big arc with your feet high and back low, then arcing back down, but that part is really smooth. Other parts of the motion reminded me of Spider-Man, fast-paced and a little jarring (again, not painfully so though) but as far as equating it to a Disney ride -- it's not easy  It's not a roller coaster and doesn't move you in that kind of way.


----------



## rhiansmom

I got pretty queasy from the ride... I am trying to think of a Disney ride that made me feel that way and I am just not coming up wiht anything.  The Simpsons also made me feel the same way.  Its not that it is a jerking movement like a roller coaster but between the video scenes and the movement it gave me that icky feelign in my stomach.


----------



## ChrisFL

TIME magazine has photos...they too are calling it a "Theme park" instead of mentioning that it's within IOA 

http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1995792,00.html?cnn=yes&hpt=Mid


----------



## Claire-Bear

Ugh the media keep on making these mistakes..stupid thing to do in major publications..it'll confuse holiday makers to no end..


----------



## plutotek

Claire-Bear said:


> Ugh the media keep on making these mistakes..stupid thing to do in major publications..it'll confuse holiday makers to no end..



If they are quoting the corporate press releases, they're not really mistakes.  Yes, I agree that US' marketing of this has been handled poorly, but unless the publication is publishing an op-ed type piece, they base their info on the press package and interviews.


----------



## Claire-Bear

Even if the media did mistake what Uni were trying to put across, you would have thought they would have known what is actually the case (barely takes any investigative work - it's not as though they have built a whole new theme park and is made clear on the website it's part of IOA)

What ever the reason, I hope they're making clear to people who do book with them what WWOHP actually is.  Same mistakes have been coming through in some of the UK press too.


----------



## Planogirl

I wonder if these mistakes come from the "themepark within a themepark" thing?  I understood what Universal meant but I could understand others missing the point.


----------



## mikeandkarla

I thought the ride was pretty intense. My son (8) who rides everything he is tall enough to, got very queesy after his second consecutive(child swap) ride. He was out of commission and felt sick for 2 hours.


----------



## jopaly

FJ made my wife feel sick too. She only rode it once, we went on 3 times.


----------



## damo

jopaly said:


> FJ made my wife feel sick too. She only rode it once, we went on 3 times.



I felt sick too, the first time.  Was still able to ride it 5 times in the three days I was there.  I had to make sure to take dramamine the night before and the morning of.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

BTW, does anyone know about GP being let in today? And for the rest of this week before GO? I'm thinking they're going to try to have all day softs with more GP being let in. Do you think they'll do an all day soft with the gates fully thrown open for everyone before GO? I'm trying to decide whether we should spend Thursday in USO or ISA because of possible madness if the gates are fully opened to GP that day (we don't have park hoppers, first visit!).


----------



## inkkognito

I've ridden it over 12 times now and only felt really sick once. Compare that to my friend who rode it twice and puked her guts out right after the second time (my other friend did it once that day and skipped the second go 'round or the same probably would have happened to her). It all depends on what you can handle. I can ride Rockit forever but get sick on spinning rides...can handle most simulators, but Body Wars at Disney was miserable forme.


----------



## damo

mysteriouspnai said:


> BTW, does anyone know about GP being let in today? And for the rest of this week before GO? I'm thinking they're going to try to have all day softs with more GP being let in. Do you think they'll do an all day soft with the gates fully thrown open for everyone before GO? I'm trying to decide whether we should spend Thursday in USO or ISA because of possible madness if the gates are fully opened to GP that day (we don't have park hoppers, first visit!).



Yup walls are down today, so looks like an all day soft.


----------



## damo

scottmel said:


> Can you think of a ride at disney in terms of roughness it equates to? Star Tours? Everest? Big Thunder?



There is no jarring on this ride, so you can't really compare it to Everest or Big Thunder.  It is very smooth although some of the moves put you in awkward positions, so that might make it seem a bit intense.  Personally, I didn't find the ride intense at all.


----------



## nodoubtrock

I was there on thurs and employees were not letting you exit into JP area. Instead you had to walk out through hogsmeade. This was at 6pm and the park wasn't closing till 9pm. Was there a reason for this other than hoping guests will buy more stuff when leaving? Maybe its a traffic flow issue? JP and other attractions were still open so I didnt see any reason why they weren't letting you leave that way.


----------



## xApril

I went on a total of fifteen times today. Didn't feel sick or queasy once. The first ten times were all consecutive. A very fun ride that may be my new favorite!


----------



## Planogirl

inkkognito said:


> I've ridden it over 12 times now and only felt really sick once. Compare that to my friend who rode it twice and puked her guts out right after the second time (my other friend did it once that day and skipped the second go 'round or the same probably would have happened to her). It all depends on what you can handle. I can ride Rockit forever but get sick on spinning rides...can handle most simulators, but Body Wars at Disney was miserable forme.


Interesting that you post this.  I can handle any ride except that I felt sick on Body Wars and Jimmy Neutron.  All the rest are fine.

I guess that it's best to ride this for the first time on an empty stomach or after eating something mild?


----------



## Metro West

xApril said:


> I went on a total of fifteen times today. Didn't feel sick or queasy once. The first ten times were all consecutive.


----------



## yaytezIOA

Went twice, got queasy the second time. It depends on your constitution. If you can handle rides like Simpsons and Soarin, you'll do fine. This one I think I get queasy because the screen is awfully close.
At any rate, we were there last night. It was open until closing.
See many many pics. It's absolutely gorgeous at night. 
It's also very cool seeing the billboards on the highways, especially the big one with the wand sticking out.


----------



## xApril

Metro West said:


>





I love the photos, yaytez! I can't wait until I get the opportunity to see it at night!


----------



## mysteriouspnai

How was the crowd today? All day softs? Was it limited GP let in, or are the gate wide open now? I'm getting really excited!!


----------



## ChrisFL

A brief comment I saw on "Bay news 9" (Local Tampa news station) regarding Polk County rental houses, being now booked 2 years in advance for people coming to see the WWOHP.

They had one of the owners who said they've never had this many inquiries about rental properties before.

I still have a feeling that the amount of traffic could be overwhelming to the area they have and they might put some plans to have some other areas set up for the amount of guests that they have.

I also think more of the Lost Continent could be re-themed to more parts of WWOHP eventually


----------



## Disney_Lover06

ChrisFL said:


> A brief comment I saw on "Bay news 9" (Local Tampa news station) regarding Polk County rental houses, being now booked 2 years in advance for people coming to see the WWOHP.



Two years!? Wow! I thought it would draw a crowd but not a two year advance booking crowd.


----------



## gdaysboi

I went on the Forbidden Journey twice today and the second time was enough. Kudos to the person who rode it 15 times. Wow. 

Loved the ride! Hope you all get to experience it soon as it is a blast. I also walked around Hogsmeade but was unable to get into Ollivander's Wand Shop  
They need to shade that area and should offer 3 or 4 Wand masters to help you find the right wand. One is not enough!

I also took video of Hogsmeade & Hogwarts castle - check it out. http://orlando-vacation.us/Islands-of-Adventure/Harry-Potter.php

Can't wait until Friday when all the big stars arrive. It will be a fun but long day!


----------



## gdaysboi

ChrisFL said:


> I also think more of the Lost Continent could be re-themed to more parts of WWOHP eventually



There was an article about this - Early word is that if Harry Potter is successful Universal will phase out the Lost Continent in phases occuring 12 - 18 months apart with the goal of keeping Harry Potter fresh and new for up to 5 years. From what I have learn from various sources is that the first announcement (if this happens would occur in late Spring 2011 with construction to start in Sept 2011 and grand opening being in May - June of 2012 and then follow a similar roll out for the balance of the Lost Continent would then be converted for a complete Potter Island in 2014. 

Other whispers include "Christmas in Hogsmeade" - Yes this sounds amazing and could be a really cool event!!!


----------



## Albytaps

yaytezIOA said:


> Went twice, got queasy the second time. It depends on your constitution. If you can handle rides like Simpsons and Soarin, you'll do fine. This one I think I get queasy because the screen is awfully close.
> At any rate, we were there last night. It was open until closing.
> See many many pics. It's absolutely gorgeous at night.
> It's also very cool seeing the billboards on the highways, especially the big one with the wand sticking out.



Here is a video walkthrough of Hogsmead at night, looks great!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UejwgcoV0kA


----------



## Lunchlady

We arrived at the park today around 9am and were immediately able to get into Hogsmeade.  By 10:15 my husband and daughter had been through Forbidden Journey twice.  There was no real line for the ride all day; the sign outside said there was a 45 minute wait, but it only really took however long it took you to walk through the castle (longer for my daughter who was looking at EVERYTHING!)

Everybody needs to come and see this!!!!!

Also it should be noted that my Potter-nerd daughter that nitpicks at everything found NO flaws with the park or Forbidden Journey. She LOVES it!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Lunchlady said:


> Also it should be noted that my Potter-nerd daughter that nitpicks at everything found NO flaws with the park or Forbidden Journey. She LOVES it!!



good to know...taking our niece who is a Potterhead too!


----------



## Lunchlady

bubba's mom said:


> good to know...taking our niece who is a Potterhead too!




She will love it!!


Oh, one more thing I forgot.  The stores are made completely to scale, so you may find them a biiiiiit small since everyone seems to want to cram into one tiny place all at once.

We bought postcards to send to my daughter's Potterhead friends back home that couldn't come and tried a frozen butterbeer (delicious, but really sweet!)

Going back tomorrow evening in hopes of seeing Hogsmeade at night!


----------



## damo

Lunchlady said:


> She will love it!!
> 
> 
> Oh, one more thing I forgot.  The stores are made completely to scale, so you may find them a biiiiiit small since everyone seems to want to cram into one tiny place all at once.
> 
> We bought postcards to send to my daughter's Potterhead friends back home that couldn't come and tried a frozen butterbeer (delicious, but really sweet!)
> 
> Going back tomorrow evening in hopes of seeing Hogsmeade at night!



I think with a few changes in the stores, they can maximize space a bit more.  I felt that the cash registers in the wand area of Dervish and Bangs should be removed and things would move a lot better.  Also moving some of the display stands in Filch's over closer to the photo area will help.  The addition of a bunch of merchandise carts outside will also calm the crowds in the stores.


----------



## disneyismyname

Don't know if this has been posted...someone asked who was going to be at the grand opening of WWOHP.. 

I just saw on mugglenet.com that Rupert (Ron) and Dan (Harry) and Michael (Dumbledore) will be at the grand opening!!! Apparently they will be arriving via Knight Bus!!! 
Can't wait! I will be there in the hysteria!!


----------



## inkkognito

Planogirl said:


> Interesting that you post this.  I can handle any ride except that I felt sick on Body Wars and Jimmy Neutron.  All the rest are fine.
> 
> I guess that it's best to ride this for the first time on an empty stomach or after eating something mild?


I do better after I eat. I did 13 in a row on Sat. (had just eaten fish and chips) but halfway through I felt a bit weird. Don't know if I was dehydrated or needed sugar so I attacked both with a butterbeer and did fine for the second half of my FJ marathon.


----------



## nodoubtrock

gdaysboi said:


> There was an article about this - Early word is that if Harry Potter is successful Universal will phase out the Lost Continent in phases occuring 12 - 18 months apart with the goal of keeping Harry Potter fresh and new for up to 5 years. From what I have learn from various sources is that the first announcement (if this happens would occur in late Spring 2011 with construction to start in Sept 2011 and grand opening being in May - June of 2012 and then follow a similar roll out for the balance of the Lost Continent would then be converted for a complete Potter Island in 2014.
> 
> Other whispers include "Christmas in Hogsmeade" - Yes this sounds amazing and could be a really cool event!!!



They need to have at least one sit down potter show..Sinbad would be the perfect venue since its right next to hogsmeade. at least people that couldn't ride FJ or DC would have some more entertainment. also I agree completely about the shade aspect while waiting in line for the wand experience..I think they could make the shaded area of the owlry area twice as big and it still would be overflowing with people. The summer crowds haven't hit yet and it's still filled  with people every time I've been there. Also The frog choir and dancers..even though this is a short show, I would like this to be shade somehow as well.


----------



## Lou Holtz

inkkognito said:


> I do better after I eat. I did 13 in a row on Sat. (had just eaten fish and chips) but halfway through I felt a bit weird. Don't know if I was dehydrated or needed sugar so I attacked both with a butterbeer and did fine for the second half of my FJ marathon.



How long were your waits? Or did you just do single rider line? Are you afraid of burning yourself out on the ride?


----------



## inkkognito

Lou Holtz said:


> How long were your waits? Or did you just do single rider line? Are you afraid of burning yourself out on the ride?


I did single rider, which pretty much had no wait. It will be a while before I burn myself out on it because now I'm in the process of noting details and as many mechanical things as I can. You're usually on the end as a single rider so much of the time I watch the other benches or the track...VERY fascinating. I also stopped for a while in front of one of the screens on that visit...I love getting stuck in different areas and seeing details in them.


----------



## CLPClarinet

inkkognito, you could probably answer this question well.

3rd day after GO is when I'll be there. What do you think a smart game plan would be? This will be my first time at IOA so I'd like to experience other parts of the park as well. Especially a plan that doesn't have any express passes. Also, single rider lines are OK fine. (just FYI for me, probably won't try to go to the wand show unless I have some down time and the line is short...don't think this'll happen). 

Any help would be appreciated! ^_^ thanks!


----------



## MrBryan

damo said:


> I think with a few changes in the stores, they can maximize space a bit more.  I felt that the cash registers in the wand area of Dervish and Bangs should be removed and things would move a lot better.  Also moving some of the display stands in Filch's over closer to the photo area will help.  The addition of a bunch of merchandise carts outside will also calm the crowds in the stores.


Those are great suggestions

I agree the cashier in the middle of the owl post is a big problem

also the photo area for filch's is kind of a dead spot ur right


----------



## ChrisFL

ChrisFL said:


> A brief comment I saw on "Bay news 9" (Local Tampa news station) regarding Polk County rental houses, being now booked 2 years in advance for people coming to see the WWOHP.
> 
> They had one of the owners who said they've never had this many inquiries about rental properties before.
> 
> I still have a feeling that the amount of traffic could be overwhelming to the area they have and they might put some plans to have some other areas set up for the amount of guests that they have.
> 
> I also think more of the Lost Continent could be re-themed to more parts of WWOHP eventually



Ok, I wanted to requote this and add some info I found specifically from the Bay News 9 website:

I was mistaken about the "booking" 2 years early quote, they actually just referred to people "saving' for 2 years. Sorry!

http://www.baynews9.com/content/36/2010/6/12/629424.html


----------



## OnceUponADream07

Any suggestion for a game plan.  Friends (2 adults/2 boys 13 & 15) are going to US/IOP for the time June 24th and 25th.  They have 2 day/2park pass.  What do you suggest as a game plan to get everything in with the HP crowds?   Should they do HP first? Save for last?


----------



## damo

OnceUponADream07 said:


> Any suggestion for a game plan.  Friends (2 adults/2 boys 13 & 15) are going to US/IOP for the time June 24th and 25th.  They have 2 day/2park pass.  What do you suggest as a game plan to get everything in with the HP crowds?   Should they do HP first? Save for last?



I would head straight to HP and get in line.  They will most likely want to do it several times throughout the day.  Then do Dragon Challenge and then head over to Spiderman, Hulk and Dr. Doom.  Then head back to Jurassic Park and then do FJ again.


----------



## OnceUponADream07

damo said:


> I would head straight to HP and get in line.  They will most likely want to do it several times throughout the day.  Then do Dragon Challenge and then head over to Spiderman, Hulk and Dr. Doom.  Then head back to Jurassic Park and then do FJ again.



Great, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## damo

OnceUponADream07 said:


> Great, thanks for the quick response.



No problem.  After they are done those, they might want to consider the water rides.


----------



## gollal

Hi - we went on 6/6.  We stayed on site with a HP package at the Portofino (I don't recommend that hotel btw now).  We got in around 8:30 a.m., had breakfast at 9:30 a.m. at 3 broomstix and left the HP around 12:30 p.m.  We were among the last to leave and had an amazing time.  Just some things to keep in mind below & some comments below:

There is NO ExpressLine for Forbidden Journey - not even for on-site guests - we waited 45 minutes in the FLA humidity - the queue isn't bad once you get inside but when the crowds start, I'm not sure how that will work - they told us they're planning for 4 hour wait times but I doubt that
The height limit was pretty tall for FJ - my 10 year old and tall 9 year old barely made it on - other parents were REALLY upset about that 
The frogs, beans, etc. are $$ ($10.00 per frog/bag) - if you're buying them for other people that adds up fast
The weight restriction that others had previously posted I did not find to be an issue at all, nor did I find it to be embarrasing - they put EVERYONE on the test seats (even your little kids in line with you) - you don't feel singled out to see if you fit or anything else - we are both plus size over 200 lbs and I'll leave it at that & we got on just fine - that was handled nicely - I thought we'd get pulled because of our size and we did but since they pulled ALL of us - it didn't feel embarrasing


----------



## yaytezIOA

gollal said:


> Hi - we went on 6/6.  We stayed on site with a HP package at the Portofino (I don't recommend that hotel btw now).  We got in around 8:30 a.m., had breakfast at 9:30 a.m. at 3 broomstix and left the HP around 12:30 p.m.  We were among the last to leave and had an amazing time.  Just some things to keep in mind below & some comments below:
> 
> There is NO ExpressLine for Forbidden Journey - not even for on-site guests - we waited 45 minutes in the FLA humidity - the queue isn't bad once you get inside but when the crowds start, I'm not sure how that will work - they told us they're planning for 4 hour wait times but I doubt that
> The height limit was pretty tall for FJ - my 10 year old and tall 9 year old barely made it on - other parents were REALLY upset about that
> The frogs, beans, etc. are $$ ($10.00 per frog/bag) - if you're buying them for other people that adds up fast
> The weight restriction that others had previously posted I did not find to be an issue at all, nor did I find it to be embarrasing - they put EVERYONE on the test seats (even your little kids in line with you) - you don't feel singled out to see if you fit or anything else - that was handled nicely



Express was being tested Saturday in very limited quantities for hotel guests only(so I'm told). The line will get to be 4 hours once grand opening hits, and according to people who care about this way more than I do, there is enough queue space for upto 5 1/2 hours before it spills out the front gate. Height limit is 48 inches, same as Space Mountain, Rockin Roller Coaster, and Mummy.
And I agree, everything is super expensive because people will pay it (not me!) for now. I go for the butterbeer and pumpkin juice..did try a cauldron cake or two and that's it for me. The every flavor beans, and chocolate frogs are not new ideas as they used to sell them in bookstores, and Target, but they seem to be of better quality and quantity here. The chocolate frogs are pretty big compared to what they sold in Target. 
Anyone looking to go the 18th, if you don't have a hotel room...I would pretty much expect to wait just to get in. They are telling people when you call the resort line that the parking garage opens at 7, be there by 6:30....but people will line up at 5:30...mark my words on this one. By 9 a.m., you wont be able to cross the bridge into IOA. The good news? Studios will be walk on!


----------



## Pembo

We arrive in Orlando tomorrow. We're staying offsite...should we try to HP on the 16th & 17th or is the thought that it will be closed to the gp??? 

I'd love to see it this trip but we'll be back in FL next March.

Opinions?


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

gollal said:


> The height limit was pretty tall for FJ - my 10 year old and tall 9 year old barely made it on - other parents were REALLY upset about that





yaytezIOA said:


> Height limit is 48 inches, same as *Space Mountain*, Rockin Roller Coaster, and Mummy.



The height limit for Space Mountain is actually 44 inches, but you're right that RnR and Mummy are both 48 inches (bold is mine).

My DD7 is tall for her age and is 52 inches, but she is only a few inches taller than her friends .  My just-turned 11 year old DD is 60 inches.  Most 9 and 10 years old should be fine.  I wouldn't consider a 48 inch 9-year old to be a tall kid, just in case any parents are worrying about their average-sized 9 and 10 year olds.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

damo said:


> I would head straight to HP and get in line.  They will most likely want to do it several times throughout the day.  Then do Dragon Challenge and then head over to Spiderman, Hulk and Dr. Doom.  Then head back to Jurassic Park and then do FJ again.


----------



## ahill004

I have to agree with StitchandPooh's mom on the height. My 6 year old daughter is in the 50-75% for height and she is 48 inches without shoes. She is  slightly on the tall side but by no means the tallest in her class.


----------



## mom2aandj

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> The height limit for Space Mountain is actually 44 inches, but you're right that RnR and Mummy are both 48 inches (bold is mine).
> 
> My DD7 is tall for her age and is 52 inches, but she is only a few inches taller than her friends .  My just-turned 11 year old DD is 60 inches.  Most 9 and 10 years old should be fine.  I wouldn't consider a 48 inch 9-year old to be a tall kid, just in case any parents are worrying about their average-sized 9 and 10 year olds.



I agree, it should not be a problem at all for average sized 9 and 10 year olds.  My 6 year old is a very tall 50".  My 10 year old is very short, 52".


----------



## xApril

Went on the ride 19 more times today (34 times now! ). My last ride, we got stuck for about 20 minutes at a very uncomfortable angle. They had to turn on all the lights and we just rode through upright to the station. It was so cool! I only wish we weren't so close to the end of the ride. I would've love to have seen more details.


----------



## Planogirl

xApril said:


> Went on the ride 19 more times today (34 times now! ). My last ride, we got stuck for about 20 minutes at a very uncomfortable angle. They had to turn on all the lights and we just rode through upright to the station. It was so cool! I only wish we weren't so close to the end of the ride. I would've love to have seen more details.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

At the park waiting for the gates to open! I'm very excited


----------



## Pink Flamingo

mysteriouspnai said:


> At the park waiting for the gates to open! I'm very excited


  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## xApril

mysteriouspnai said:


> At the park waiting for the gates to open! I'm very excited


Be sure to post back if you can and tell us if it's open! My mom looks like she wants to dump me off at the park (her words, not mine), so I'll be heading over there again.


----------



## MyMuse

Just want to say thank you for this thread! 

I hope to visit in October, so knowing all these things in advance is a big help!


----------



## hermionesnape

Pembo said:


> We arrive in Orlando tomorrow. We're staying offsite...should we try to HP on the 16th & 17th or is the thought that it will be closed to the gp???
> 
> I'd love to see it this trip but we'll be back in FL next March.
> 
> Opinions?



We checked in yesterday and they gave us a letter stating that the Wizarding World would be closed most of Thursday (possible between 12-3 for on-site guest only) and will not open on Friday to anyone expect the press and special guest (the famous ones) until after all of the opening events are over with.


----------



## Dznefreek

According to a report on WESH 2 on Monday Daniel Radcliffe (Harry himself) will be on hand for the opening. . . .


----------



## Disney_Lover06

hermionesnape said:


> We checked in yesterday and they gave us a letter stating that the Wizarding World would be closed most of Thursday (possible between 12-3 for on-site guest only) and will not open on Friday to anyone expect the press and special guest (the famous ones) until after all of the opening events are over with.



I check in tomorrow. That's disappointing that the WWOHP wouldn't be open on Thursday. I didn't expect to get in on Friday until after the opening ceremony though. A little bummed.


----------



## GetGlowing

From @leaky on Twitter:

leaky 

Harry Potter: Universal to Live Stream Wizarding World of Harry Potter Grand Opening Events 
http://www.the-leaky-cauldron.org/2...er+films&utm_content=harry+potter+books+films


----------



## eeyorefan67

GetGlowing said:


> From @leaky on Twitter:
> 
> leaky
> 
> Harry Potter: Universal to Live Stream Wizarding World of Harry Potter Grand Opening Events
> http://www.the-leaky-cauldron.org/2...er+films&utm_content=harry+potter+books+films



Here's the official link http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotternews/


----------



## Howellsy

Yep, I just got the email about that too. How awesome!!


----------



## xApril

Looks like they're fixing all last minute issues.

Ride was down today when I got over there at around 10am, but I heard from someone that it was because one of their cameras was out of sync. That one camera kept taking the ride photo when the vehicle was on its side. They fixed it and the ride opened at about 10:30am. The queue was long for both single and regular. I only snagged two rides before I decided it was too hot and busy and went off to the Studios.

Looks like just about everything is set for Grand Opening!


----------



## hermionesnape

Ron, Ginny and the Twins are already onsite for the opening. I just left the The Rising Star at city walk and they were all there. Ron and Fred (maybe George not sure) did Karaoke, Ron three times, I think he was a little tipsy.

Also heard rumors they are staying at our hotel (Portofino Bay). Some one at the pool said they saw them arrive today.


----------



## phamton

ATTENTION!!! ATTENTION!!! The Wizarding World of Harry Potter is NOT open to any day guests today or tomorrow. It is only open to hotel onsite guests and media.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

One of my best friends who lives in Orlando is going WWoHP this weekend, so I'll give a full report when she reports to me!


----------



## Dax

At the airport, Airtran had a plane come in with Harry Potter stickers, dropping off the winners of an essay contest. Bunch of Universal characters onsite to greet them, including TV crew. Supposed to be on the Today show on Friday! I am excited....I am gonna try my hardest to get there on Friday


----------



## yaytezIOA

We've heard that not only is not open to day guests Today and Tomorrow but Thursday as well, and that the GP will not be allowed into the Grand Opening as it will be filled with media. Afterwards MAYBE....but no guarantees.
But things change. We did get some pics sent in showing off the last full day of soft openings, including a computer glitch and people in the castle!


----------



## damo

yaytezIOA said:


> We've heard that not only is not open to day guests Today and Tomorrow but Thursday as well, and that the GP will not be allowed into the Grand Opening as it will be filled with media. Afterwards MAYBE....but no guarantees.
> But things change. We did get some pics sent in showing off the last full day of soft openings, including a computer glitch and people in the castle!



Isn't today Wednesday, so that would make tomorrow Thursday?


----------



## CLPClarinet

hermionesnape said:


> Ron, Ginny and the Twins are already onsite for the opening. I just left the The Rising Star at city walk and they were all there. Ron and Fred (maybe George not sure) did Karaoke, Ron three times, I think he was a little tipsy.
> 
> Also heard rumors they are staying at our hotel (Portofino Bay). Some one at the pool said they saw them arrive today.




hahahahaha that's awesome!!!!!! What a fun experience for you! 



Dax said:


> At the airport, Airtran had a plane come in with Harry Potter stickers, dropping off the winners of an essay contest. Bunch of Universal characters onsite to greet them, including TV crew. Supposed to be on the Today show on Friday! I am excited....I am gonna try my hardest to get there on Friday



DAGNABIT!!!!!!!! I'm flying into Orlando TODAY from Air Tran! hahaha! I missed seeing this  

And on a further note, probably won't be on here until next Wednesday. Going to Disney/IOA/Daytona Beach!!!!!!!!!!! Hope everyone has a great (and hopefully not intensely crazy) GO week!!!!!! And hopefully I'll be able to ride FJ! I'll just eat the Cauldron Cake AFTER I ride. hahaha!

EDIT: dang! Your ticker looks weird when it's the day you leave for your trip!


----------



## DisneyTampa

Wizarding World was open all day yesterday!!! We got there before the Universal gates opened and then as soon as they opened we headed right to Harry Potter. To our surprise it was open!! We immediately headed to Forbidden Journey. It was down so we toured the castle. We immediately got back in line hoping it would soon be operational, and it infact did go operational!!! We rode 2 times not knowing how long Wizarding World would be open. 

We walked all around Hogsmeade, visited all the stores, rode the rides and ate at Three Broomsticks. Before we knew it, it was already 4pm and everything was still open including Forbidden Journey!!

Here are the videos I took yesterday:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsDuTBWZTIU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx5JouI_aqU


----------



## Nicole786

DisneyTampa said:


> Wizarding World was open all day yesterday!!! We got there before the Universal gates opened and then as soon as they opened we headed right to Harry Potter. To our surprise it was open!! We immediately headed to Forbidden Journey. It was down so we toured the castle. We immediately got back in line hoping it would soon be operational, and it infact did go operational!!! We rode 2 times not knowing how long Wizarding World would be open.
> 
> We walked all around Hogsmeade, visited all the stores, rode the rides and ate at Three Broomsticks. Before we knew it, it was already 4pm and everything was still open including Forbidden Journey!!
> 
> Here are the videos I took yesterday:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsDuTBWZTIU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx5JouI_aqU



Thanks for the videos!! Only 64 more days for me!


----------



## Albytaps

Lol, that FotH video was funny!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stew_Mouse

DisneyTampa said:


> Wizarding World was open all day yesterday!!! We got there before the Universal gates opened and then as soon as they opened we headed right to Harry Potter. To our surprise it was open!! We immediately headed to Forbidden Journey. It was down so we toured the castle. We immediately got back in line hoping it would soon be operational, and it infact did go operational!!! We rode 2 times not knowing how long Wizarding World would be open.
> 
> We walked all around Hogsmeade, visited all the stores, rode the rides and ate at Three Broomsticks. Before we knew it, it was already 4pm and everything was still open including Forbidden Journey!!
> 
> Here are the videos I took yesterday:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsDuTBWZTIU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx5JouI_aqU



How exciting! Thanks for posting!


----------



## David R

Hey everyone.  It's been a looong time since I last posted but I wanted to say that we rode the ride this past weekend and it was simply amazing.  Jaw dropping.  I'm still in awe.  You are all going to love it! 

I feel like the entire HP area is a tad small but it is so very well done.  It's beautiful.

And the butterbeer is great! We tried the liquid one (vs the frozen one) and it was sweet and refreshing.

And this is coming from someone who cannot stand the Harry Potter books and movies.

I hope you all enjoy your trips here and that you walk out of the ride with the same sense of awe as we did.


----------



## Dax

http://www.insideairtran.com/?p=2768


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

> Just thought I would share of couple of pictures with you all.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of avadakedavra, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				avadakedavra said:
			
		

> Last round of photos that aren't from FJ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^^^ Sorry for the super blurry wandkeeper! I was still fussing with my shutter speed at this point.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^^^This kid was actually selected before I was, the wandkeeper sort of turned him away when he wouldn't "perform" and picked ME instead! There is hope for those of us who aren't kids!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^^^ This guy was fantastic. Flat out fantastic.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end! I will hopefully post FJ queue photos tomorrow in the spoiler thread! :]


----------



## jessrose18

thanks donpacho, great pics!


----------



## wintergreen

Has anyone worked out a touring strategy?  We will be at the WWoHP on Sunday, June 27.  I have purchased Express passes, but they will not be available for Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey.  Should we go straight there after the park opens, or should we do the roller coasters first, then get in line?  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## inkkognito

Go to Harry ASAP and ride Forbidden Journey first if Express is not operational (it probably will be for the other two rides). FJ and Ollivanders are probably the only two things that will get really, really bad lines (and you might not even want to do Ollivanders). You'll want to do FJ's full queue once anyway before using express because it's so cool. If you want to ride it again, do the single riders line.


----------



## wintergreen

inkkognito said:


> Go to Harry ASAP and ride Forbidden Journey first if Express is not operational (it probably will be for the other two rides). FJ and Ollivanders are probably the only two things that will get really, really bad lines (and you might not even want to do Ollivanders). You'll want to do FJ's full queue once anyway before using express because it's so cool. If you want to ride it again, do the single riders line.



Thanks.  My thoughts, too.


----------



## GetGlowing

I really enjoyed the webcast of the premiere last night, especially the fireworks. They looked cool on the small screen, anyway.


----------



## megs1313

wow these pictures are making me practically foam at the mouth! I can't wait to get a chance to visit this fall...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

> Random Potter pics, and I can't believe tomorrow is the day. It seems like yesterday that Scott Trowbridge and Stuart Craig made the announcement to the world that Harry was coming to Universal Orlando.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Bryan, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Bryan said:
			
		

> cool pic from mugglenet


----------



## Don Pacho

*Ollivanders Wand Selection *





*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5CTixqLuNM&feature=player_embedded
*
​



.


----------



## PrincessM05

Going to Universal tom to go check out HP so excited.


----------



## Metro West

PrincessM05 said:


> Going to Universal tom to go check out HP so excited.


----------



## Venusleo1

hey everyone... Ive been reading this thread for ever but just never posted. I have a question Im hoping someone here will be able to answer. 
We will be driving up tomorrow morning from Palm Beach and plan on checking into the hotel (Royal Pacific) by 6:30am to catch the boat over to City Place and be in line in front of IOA (fingers crossed) by 7:00-7:15am. 
My question is this, my sisters and I have annual passes but my boyfriend just bought his on-line this past Tuesday and will need to go to guest services to pick it up. 
Do you know if guest services will be open that early in the morning for him to get his pass or will we have to wait till 9am when the park opens for everyone? 
I know at Disney the guest services/will call line was open in the morning before EMH, I'm praying its the same at IOA. We really want to take advantage of the extra hour in the AM for hotel guests.


----------



## damo

Venusleo1 said:


> hey everyone... Ive been reading this thread for ever but just never posted. I have a question Im hoping someone here will be able to answer.
> We will be driving up tomorrow morning from Palm Beach and plan on checking into the hotel (Royal Pacific) by 6:30am to catch the boat over to City Place and be in line in front of IOA (fingers crossed) by 7:00-7:15am.
> My question is this, my sisters and I have annual passes but my boyfriend just bought his on-line this past Tuesday and will need to go to guest services to pick it up.
> Do you know if guest services will be open that early in the morning for him to get his pass or will we have to wait till 9am when the park opens for everyone?
> I know at Disney the guest services/will call line was open in the morning before EMH, I'm praying its the same at IOA. We really want to take advantage of the extra hour in the AM for hotel guests.



When we were there last week, Guest Services was open by 7:30 when we lined up.  There were people exchanging vouchers.


----------



## Venusleo1

damo said:


> When we were there last week, Guest Services was open by 7:30 when we lined up.  There were people exchanging vouchers.




Awesome awesome awesome!! 
Thanks !!!!!


----------



## damo

Venusleo1 said:


> Awesome awesome awesome!!
> Thanks !!!!!



I thought you could just pick up annual passes from the kiosks now too.


----------



## Venusleo1

We'll give them a call and see what they say. We'll try it anyways when we get there. Reading about the lines and the crows Im worried my plan wont work ...7 hour wait times starting at the gates???? Maybe we should hit the road at 3am instead of 4. I'll just let everyone sleep in the car and then I'll just survive off red bull and sheer adrenaline for the whole day. What was I thinking??!!??


----------



## Don Pacho

*Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey queue 
at the Wizarding World in Universal Orlando *





*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCvxmI6sIA8&feature=player_embedded
*​



This is a walkthrough of the complete Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey ride queue, stopping just before the ride's loading area. The ride is within Hogwarts Castle in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter in Universal Orlando.




.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

In case anyone was wondering what kind of madness there was at the park today check these out ...



DeluxePrincess said:


> Wow!





DeluxePrincess said:


> This does not look like fun to me.





atricks said:


> Some pics we took from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Hard Rock toward IOA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line goes over the universal bridge back toward Bubba Gump/Theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hulk inside the park, the line for wwohp went further back than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closed the front gate around 8:45 to start pulsing crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line around 7:15, snaked between Marvel and Toon Lagoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone we saw in robes in toon lagoon across from Ripsaw Falls. -- I love the cartoon saying behind this photo in context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the line was when we arrived around 6:40-45.  This is where the wall of people begins and where they started doing the single file line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Rock vantage point looking back toward the globe.




and this video from youtube - taken from the Hard Rock Cafe ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVZeVuVHOAI

All I can say is ...


----------



## Rags

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> In case anyone was wondering what kind of madness there was at the park today check these out ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this video from youtube - taken from the Hard Rock Cafe ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVZeVuVHOAI
> 
> All I can say is ...






OMG


----------



## wintergreen

Ok, that looks crazy!!!!!!  We are supposed to be there in a week.  I'm not so sure it is a good idea.


----------



## tttessa

Hi folks -here is how it was all reported on tv here this morning...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment_and_arts/10347648.stm
and
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment_and_arts/10352816.stm

Looking really good!!!!

Tessa


----------



## lucyanna girl

OMG!

I cannot imagine. We stayed onsite May 31 and got in on the early preview. Rode everything as much as we wanted with a limited amount of people. The area really isn't that large. I would NOT want to be there now. Loved WWoHP but not like that.

Penny


----------



## Thumper_Man

I've been following this thread for a while now.  Those lines are too crazy for me.  We scheduled our trip for the Fall.  Hopefully some of the new has worn off a little by then.


----------



## Dax

I just want allllll the people who complained when WWoHP soft opened to the package holders and they complained how busy it was...Look at it now...arent you glad you got to see it when you did now.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

OMG! I hope this is better by early December...


----------



## WheelCEO

anyone who goes within the 1st 6 months is out of their mind


----------



## Lou Holtz

It's not going to be that bad. By September it will have died down.


----------



## Metro West

Lou Holtz said:


> It's not going to be that bad. By September it will have died down.


 Yeah...once schools are back in session it should get to a tolerable level...I hope.


----------



## Howellsy

Lou Holtz said:


> It's not going to be that bad. By September it will have died down.


I think you may be underestimating the unimaginable amount of fans Harry Potter has summounted since 1997. I know people who spend 12 hours waiting for the premieres of the films. I myself spent 4 hours queuing to get the 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th books first at our local store and I'm not even the most diehard of fans compared to many people I know.

A 7 hour queue to visit somewhere you've been dreaming of seeing for 13 years is not going to put off hundreds of thousands of hardcore, insane fans.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Howellsy said:


> I think you may be underestimating the unimaginable amount of fans Harry Potter has summounted since 1997. I know people who spend 12 hours waiting for the premieres of the films. I myself spent 4 hours queuing to get the 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th books first at our local store and I'm not even the most diehard of fans compared to many people I know.
> 
> A 7 hour queue to visit somewhere you've been dreaming of seeing for 13 years is not going to put off hundreds of thousands of hardcore, insane fans.



Yes, but hardcore fans will always want to be there first. That's something I've learned from being part of various rabid fanbases, they want to be first. So I'm expecting the real hardcores to be there for the next 3 months and then it will slow down. Not saying it will be empty, but it will slow down.


----------



## mum4jenn

WOW!!!! I am SO glad we got in on the sneek preview!! Staying at Portofino Bay was worth every penny!!


----------



## pmdeve

With everyone standing in line for Harry Potter, how long is the wait times for the rest of the park?


----------



## damo

pmdeve said:


> With everyone standing in line for Harry Potter, how long is the wait times for the rest of the park?



you can check times here:  http://66.77.171.132/MobileWeb/ParkMenu.aspx


----------



## bumbershoot

Howellsy said:


> I think you may be underestimating the unimaginable amount of fans Harry Potter has summounted since 1997. I know people who spend 12 hours waiting for the premieres of the films. I myself spent 4 hours queuing to get the 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th books first at our local store and I'm not even the most diehard of fans compared to many people I know.
> 
> A 7 hour queue to visit somewhere you've been dreaming of seeing for 13 years is not going to put off hundreds of thousands of hardcore, insane fans.



I agree.

I was in amazon customer service when the books were still being written, and I had the lovely opportunity to talk to people who felt that their books were late if they weren't in their hands 5 minutes after expected.  Those people would definitely be happy to stand in lines that long....


But it does sound like a certain kind of fun!  Like going to a popular concert and getting there really early, or really just doing anything that you really really want to do, along with many other people.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of BBPH, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				BBPH said:
			
		

> The entire map with our brand new 3 year awaited addition


 




			
				BBPH said:
			
		

> The new map is up on the website pretty misleading like the rest of the map!


----------



## Magpie

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of BBPH, Orlando United
> http://www.orlandounited.com



What's "misleading" about the second map?


----------



## tink1957

mum4jenn said:


> WOW!!!! I am SO glad we got in on the sneek preview!! Staying at Portofino Bay was worth every penny!!



Me too, we added a day to our stay at RPR so we could ride FJ as it had closed down the first day we got into WWOHP on May 29.  Waking up at 6:00 am on vacation was well worth it to avoid those crowds. 

Hopefully, the crowds will have died down when we go back in Sept-Oct.


----------



## ashleybea

I'm going over to Universal next saturday and I'm going over with meers. What time do you guys think I should have them pick me up? I was thinking 7 but seeing those lines...maybe earlier.


----------



## atricks

We're not out there today, but apparently the line is pretty much like it was yesterday.  Through the whole park and out into Citywalk.  Maybe not quite as far back into Citywalk, but still out there.  They let people start forming the line inside the park at 6.   Onsite guests had a separate entrance to get in to Hogsmeade a bit early.

   There is a Pitbull concert tonight at the studios there too.  Expect madness, probably all week.


----------



## Lou Holtz

ashleybea said:


> I'm going over to Universal next saturday and I'm going over with meers. What time do you guys think I should have them pick me up? I was thinking 7 but seeing those lines...maybe earlier.


There's just no way to know based on a day and a half how the crowds will be after the grand opening. These are crowds who are huge HP enthusiasts and booked their vacation just because this was the opening day. Who knows what will happen next week? 

I wouldn't go earlier than 7. Maybe have them pick you up at 6:45 at the earliest.


----------



## Poly-Anna

I'm with mum4jenn - so glad we stayed at PBR for Memorial Day weekend.  Worth every penny especially after looking at the pictures for Opening Day, we never would have attempted it now.  We rode FJ on Friday, 5/28.  Got to the park at opening for onsite guests at 8 a.m. and the ride was down until 9.  People waited in line for an hour hoping it would get up and running but we refused to and instead did the Dragons ride and Flight of the Hippogriff, walked around.  At 9 they opened up the ride and we got in line.  The line continuously moved and we were able to ride FJ.  I think it broke down shortly after we rode it though.  The whole ride experience was awesome and we lucked out because we had no wait.  Once was enough for us though and when we went back that weekend we just went shopping in the stores and walked through.

I won't be back til maybe October if the hype calms down a bit, otherwise next year!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm so glad I got a TM preview and got my ONE chance to ride a few weeks ago.


----------



## damo

We're also thrilled that we made the trek down on June 7-9.  The onsite previews were the best thing ever.

We'll be back the end of August.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Oh wow!!! I am getting really discouraged. We will be leaving in four days for my son's wish trip and I don't know if we are even going to be able to get into see WWOHP now. There is no way he'd be able to stand in line that long


----------



## muffyn

damo said:


> you can check times here:  http://66.77.171.132/MobileWeb/ParkMenu.aspx



what is PITBULL??

also noticed forbidden journey & MIB are not listed.


----------



## damo

muffyn said:


> what is PITBULL??
> 
> also noticed forbidden journey & MIB are not listed.



Pitbull is the concert tonight.  Maybe both those rides are down right now?  They were both listed yesterday.


----------



## Lou Holtz

The Harry Potter rides haven't been listed on this site since morning.


----------



## atricks

There's a pretty strong thunderstorm going on over by the park now, pouring rain and saw some hail.   It'll be gone by the concert, but I'm wondering what that's doing to the potter folks.


----------



## Planogirl

Is it storming right now?  I just saw that many of the rides in IOA aren't available right now.


----------



## Metro West

Planogirl said:


> Is it storming right now?  I just saw that many of the rides in IOA aren't available right now.


 Yes...there are storms in the area and I'm FINALLY getting some much needed rain at my house!


----------



## Dax

Metro West said:


> Yes...there are storms in the area and I'm FINALLY getting some much needed rain at my house!



Its amazing the weather patterns in FL...I am in Poinciana, and got nothing but thunder..LOL...glad you got some rain though..


----------



## Metro West

Dax said:


> Its amazing the weather patterns in FL...I am in Poinciana, and got nothing but thunder..LOL...glad you got some rain though..


 Last week when downtown got those strong storms, I got nothing. This is good...my grass will be green again.


----------



## inkkognito

Tons of rain, thunder and lightning here in Celebration and the radar didn't look too good over Uni. I was planning to run over there after the storm but it didn't seem to let up early enough to do very much. Oh well, might go tomorrow night. I want to see Hogwarts in the dark. Never got to do that at the softs since it always closed so early.


----------



## Lou Holtz

Metro West said:


> Last week when downtown got those strong storms, I got nothing. This is good...my grass will be green again.



Try looking on the other side. I hear its greener over there.


----------



## phamton

Lou Holtz said:


> Try looking on the other side. I hear its greener over there.





And my favorite is a Quote from Erma Bombeck: "The grass is always greener over the septic tank."


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

> Alright just got back from a quick night trip to the WWoHP. Got there at 7:30 and there was no wait to get into the land. We headed straight for the FJ and we endured about a 90 minute wait. The ride was awesome as usual and all effects were working just in case anyone cared. After that we got in line at the butter beer cart and waited about 15-20 minutes to find out no frozen is available.
> 
> We then went inside the Three Broom Sticks for some dinner. We both got a frozen butter beer and fish and chips. We both agreed that the meal was quite good and that the service and order within the Broomsticks was top notch. I think this is the way all counter service should be done, its very organized. And yes even at 9:00 PM we still had to wait roughly 15 minutes to get through and be seated.
> 
> After we were done eating we attempted to go into Dervish and Banges but the line was to big and the rain had begun to pick up a little more. We stopped by Honey Dukes and Zonkos on the way out. I had already been but my wife loved the whole thing and has never seen or read anything Harry Potter. I can't wait to get back there I just love the whole thing. Everyone must get out there as soon as they can. Here are a couple of pictures from tonight, most are not as good as I wanted but due to rain I didn't really have the time to adjust to the darkness. Hope you enjoy anyways!
> 
> Oh also on a side note I forgot how awesome IOA is at night, I plan on taking advantage of later hours throughout the summer to experience not only Potter but all the other great attractions. On to the pictures...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of amonuniversal, Bryan,  Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				amonuniversal said:
			
		

> If anyone has a picture of the Hogsmeade Postal Stamp can you please take a picture and post it on here. I am actually trying to prank my friend who is a huge Harry Potter fan and lives in California.
> 
> Actually I think it's called a Post Mark.


 




			
				Bryan said:
			
		

> they look like dis


----------



## Planogirl

Thanks for posting these pictures!!!  It's very pretty at night.


----------



## Colleendoll

Howellsy said:


> I think you may be underestimating the unimaginable amount of fans Harry Potter has summounted since 1997. I know people who spend 12 hours waiting for the premieres of the films. I myself spent 4 hours queuing to get the 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th books first at our local store and I'm not even the most diehard of fans compared to many people I know.
> 
> A 7 hour queue to visit somewhere you've been dreaming of seeing for 13 years is not going to put off hundreds of thousands of hardcore, insane fans.





Caribbeanprincess said:


> Yes, but hardcore fans will always want to be there first. That's something I've learned from being part of various rabid fanbases, they want to be first. So I'm expecting the real hardcores to be there for the next 3 months and then it will slow down. Not saying it will be empty, but it will slow down.





Poly-Anna said:


> I'm with mum4jenn - so glad we stayed at PBR for Memorial Day weekend.  Worth every penny especially after looking at the pictures for Opening Day, we never would have attempted it now.  We rode FJ on Friday, 5/28.  Got to the park at opening for onsite guests at 8 a.m. and the ride was down until 9.  People waited in line for an hour hoping it would get up and running but we refused to and instead did the Dragons ride and Flight of the Hippogriff, walked around.  At 9 they opened up the ride and we got in line.  The line continuously moved and we were able to ride FJ.  I think it broke down shortly after we rode it though.  The whole ride experience was awesome and we lucked out because we had no wait.  Once was enough for us though and when we went back that weekend we just went shopping in the stores and walked through.
> 
> I won't be back til maybe October if the hype calms down a bit, otherwise next year!





wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Oh wow!!! I am getting really discouraged. We will be leaving in four days for my son's wish trip and I don't know if we are even going to be able to get into see WWOHP now. There is no way he'd be able to stand in line that long



We went yesterday three or four times into the WWOHP and only had to wait once at the opening of the park for on-site guests.  We were given entry at around 7 AM and entered WWOHP around 8 AM.  The other two times on the 20th there was no wait to get in the WWOHP.  There were long lines for FJ, Olivanders and Three Broomsticks. Oh and for butter beer but those lines go quickly.  The only real issue now is availability of some merchandise.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Colleendoll said:


> We went yesterday three or four times into the WWOHP and only had to wait once at the opening of the park for on-site guests.  We were given entry at around 7 AM and entered WWOHP around 8 AM.  The other two times on the 20th there was no wait to get in the WWOHP.  There were long lines for FJ, Olivanders and Three Broomsticks. Oh and for butter beer but those lines go quickly.  The only real issue now is availability of some merchandise.



Woo-hoo!  That's great news.  Thanks for the report.


----------



## faqwa

Hi, im a newbie! 


We are coming over from the UK in 5 weeks. My youngest son is a complete HP nutcase....
Could anyone who has been kindly pass on any info about souvenir prices etc.? We are encouraging him to 'earn' his pocket money and buy more souvenirs. Any prices would be great.....

thanks in advance


----------



## damo

faqwa said:


> Hi, im a newbie!
> 
> 
> We are coming over from the UK in 5 weeks. My youngest son is a complete HP nutcase....
> Could anyone who has been kindly pass on any info about souvenir prices etc.? We are encouraging him to 'earn' his pocket money and buy more souvenirs. Any prices would be great.....
> 
> thanks in advance



While on twitter the other day I came across a list of about a hundred souvenir items and prices but of course I didn't bookmark the site.  I'll do some searching and see if I can find it again.


----------



## faqwa

damo said:


> While on twitter the other day I came across a list of about a hundred souvenir items and prices but of course I didn't bookmark the site.  I'll do some searching and see if I can find it again.



Oh if you could please!

My son would have it memorised within a day!


----------



## damo

faqwa said:


> Oh if you could please!
> 
> My son would have it memorised within a day!



K...From http://thewizardingworldofharrypotter.tumblr.com/post/664642453/price-list

Red Gryffindor Shirt with sequins $36.95
Golden Snitch $14.95
Ollivander Wand (Birthday Wand) $28.95
Crest Patches $6.95 each
Hermione’s Wand $28.95
Harry’s Wand $28.95
Snape’s Wand $28.95
(12 character wands available)
Hedwig Pillow $17.95
Sneakoscope $14.95
Light-Up Goblet of Fire $24.95
Hedwig Mug $16.95
House Seals with Wax Sticks $18.95 each
Owl Hat $19.95
Quibbler Spectaspecs $6.95
Postcards $0.55/each
Hogwarts/Owl Postage 10 Stamp sets $12.95/each
Buckbeak Plush $21.95
Crookshanks Plush $24.95
Fawkes Phoenix Plush $24.95
Hedwig Puppet w/sound $29.95
Gryffindor Lanyard $7.95
Gryffindor Crest Banner $22.95
Expecto Patronum Shirt $28.95
Crookshanks/Scabber Sliding Pin $12.95
Ministry of Magic pin $9.95
Buckbeak sliding pin $12.95
Fang Pin $8.95
Firebolt Pin $10.95
Common Welsh Green Dragon Pin $9.95
Swedish Short Snout Dragon Pin $9.95
Chinese Fireball Dragon Pin $10.95
Hungarian Horntail Dragon Pin $10.95
Harry/Hedwig motion pin $9.95
Hedwig pin with moving wings $12.95
House Crest Pins (4 total) $9.95
Slytherin Perfect Pin $7.95
Gryffindor Hat $21.95
Golden Snitch pin $9.95
Chocolate Frog/with Lenticular Card $9.95
Bertie Bott’s Every Flavour Beans $9.95
Pumpkin Juice $5.25
Butterbeer w/cup $8.50
One Chess set was $300 and the other was $400
Maurader’s Map $65 and was sold out 2 of the 3 times I was there
a set of four tumblers is $13.
Fawkes t-shirt-$26.95
WWOHP t-shirt-$24.95
You’re Just as Sane as I am-Luna t-shirt-$28.95
Robe $99
Hogs Head Ale is $6.50, with souvenir stein it is $11 (although someone else has said $9.50).
Pygmy Puffs $12.95
Voldemort Dolls 24.95
Honeyduke Lollipops 4.95
House Crest Leather Journals 18.95

Potter 07 shirt approx $28.00

Bottled pumpkin juice $4.99 ($4.50 w/ 10% AAA discount)
Screaming Yo Yo $9.95 ($8.96 w/ 10% AAA discount)
Jacob’s Ladder $4.95 ($4.46 w/ 10% AAA discount)
Bertie Bott’s Beans Box $9.95 ($8.96 w/ 10% AAA discount)
Chocolate Frog with card $9.95 ($8.95 w/ 10% AAA discount)
Sugar Quill Lillipop $2.95 ($2.65 w/ 10% AAA discount)
Acid Pop Lillipop $2.95 ($2.65 w/ 10% AAA discount)
Peppermint Toads $6.95 ($6.25 w/ 10% AAA discount)


Inside the magic has pictures with prices    http://www.insidethemagic.net/2010/...tter-offers-exclusive-and-unique-merchandise/


----------



## faqwa

Thank you SO much!


----------



## heidijanesmith

Colleendoll said:


> We went yesterday three or four times into the WWOHP and only had to wait once at the opening of the park for on-site guests.  We were given entry at around 7 AM and entered WWOHP around 8 AM.  The other two times on the 20th there was no wait to get in the WWOHP.  There were long lines for FJ, Olivanders and Three Broomsticks. Oh and for butter beer but those lines go quickly.  The only real issue now is availability of some merchandise.



How did you think the early entry before the regular guests were allowed went.  Would we be able to ride FJ 1st thing, both DD coasters and ck out the shops before the regular guests are let in?  That is my plan


----------



## mom2aandj

thank you for the list of souvenirs and prices damo!  My kids are wanting to know how much to save up and that helps a lot!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of  TheDecemberists, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				TheDecemberists said:
			
		

> just cause...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick questions, though.  they _are_ going to replant the pine trees where that stage was, right?


----------



## disneygal55

We were at WWOHP last Monday, June 14th. Waited at gate from 8:20 until about 8:50 when we were allowed to enter. Everyone seemed to be heading towards the land. After mistakenly using the locker at the Dueling Dragons area and going back to remove my bag and then going to the right locker we walked right in...no wait! We were able to walk right up to FJ, enjoying the scenery along the way....unbelievable! The ride itself was fantastic and is now my ultimate favorite ride of all times. We got through everything else without waiting in lines, ate at TB, had butterbeer (regular and frozen) and then were able to do both parks (absolutely no lines in either parks) by 4:30. Went back to WWOHP and after waiting maybe 30 minutes were able to ride FJ again. I can't wait to go back again!


----------



## tttessa

disneygal55 said:


> We were at WWOHP last Monday, June 14th. Waited at gate from 8:20 until about 8:50 when we were allowed to enter. Everyone seemed to be heading towards the land. After mistakenly using the locker at the Dueling Dragons area and going back to remove my bag and then going to the right locker we walked right in...no wait! We were able to walk right up to FJ, enjoying the scenery along the way....unbelievable! The ride itself was fantastic and is now my ultimate favorite ride of all times. We got through everything else without waiting in lines, ate at TB, had butterbeer (regular and frozen) and then were able to do both parks (absolutely no lines in either parks) by 4:30. Went back to WWOHP and after waiting maybe 30 minutes were able to ride FJ again. I can't wait to go back again!



Ahhhh... that was BEFORE the grand opening....  don't imagine it will be that quiet for a while...


----------



## bbangel

disneygal55 said:


> We were at WWOHP last Monday, June 14th. Waited at gate from 8:20 until about 8:50 when we were allowed to enter. Everyone seemed to be heading towards the land. After mistakenly using the locker at the Dueling Dragons area and going back to remove my bag and then going to the right locker we walked right in...no wait! We were able to walk right up to FJ, enjoying the scenery along the way....unbelievable! The ride itself was fantastic and is now my ultimate favorite ride of all times. We got through everything else without waiting in lines, ate at TB, had butterbeer (regular and frozen) and then were able to do both parks (absolutely no lines in either parks) by 4:30. Went back to WWOHP and after waiting maybe 30 minutes were able to ride FJ again. I can't wait to go back again!



I was there that day too, although I entered at 8 am with the early guests. I kept wondering where the crowds were all day! I was the only person in the whole load zone for FJ, and all the other rides I wanted to do were basically walk ons. I think the longest wait I had was for the show in Ollivanders. I was very glad I hadn't bought the FotL pass! When I saw the crowds for the opening I was glad I had been their earlier!


----------



## arthursiew

Does the marauders map actually work?


----------



## Mikelly1221

heidijanesmith said:


> How did you think the early entry before the regular guests were allowed went.  Would we be able to ride FJ 1st thing, both DD coasters and ck out the shops before the regular guests are let in?  That is my plan



This is our plan also-we're going the beginning of August.


----------



## bbangel

arthursiew said:


> Does the marauders map actually work?



As in show footprints etc? No.


----------



## FloraFauna

We were there on June 20 for early entry (we stayed at Royal Pacific).  It was not a problem at all.  A nice crowd, but not crazy crowded.  The line for Forbidden Journey said 1 hour, but I think it went faster than that. Ride was awesome.  Best special effects I've ever seen.  We walked right onto Flight of the Hippogriff, which was really cute but very short.  Got some pumpkin juice and had it with my breakfast


----------



## the Dark Marauder

arthursiew said:


> Does the marauders map actually work?


My maps always get you to your destination. 

Oh, you meant *that* marauders map...Then no.


----------



## disnewbie108

Hi, sorry if some one has already asked this..._BUT_....I understand that the FJ ride starts with a walkthru of the castle. What if some of our party (DS7,DS1,2 grandparents) want to see the castle/preshow, but do not want to ride the ride?  Is it possbible to walkthru?  With a small stroller (for DS1, don't need/want to carry him for 1 hour) ?  Has anyone seen a seperate exit before the actual ride? We will be there on Aug 12th.  Sounds like crowds will be massive for the first few months, but my travel dates are not flexible.  Just want to be sure we dont miss anything.  DH will go to the single rider line, he will be the only rider....Suggestions??

Thanks in advance....

H


----------



## damo

disnewbie108 said:


> Hi, sorry if some one has already asked this..._BUT_....I understand that the FJ ride starts with a walkthru of the castle. What if some of our party (DS7,DS1,2 grandparents) want to see the castle/preshow, but do not want to ride the ride?  Is it possbible to walkthru?  With a small stroller (for DS1, don't need/want to carry him for 1 hour) ?  Has anyone seen a seperate exit before the actual ride? We will be there on Aug 12th.  Sounds like crowds will be massive for the first few months, but my travel dates are not flexible.  Just want to be sure we dont miss anything.  DH will go to the single rider line, he will be the only rider....Suggestions??
> 
> Thanks in advance....
> 
> H



Yes it can be a walkthrough.  Several people do that.  Not sure about the stroller though.


----------



## FINFAN

disnewbie108 said:


> Hi, sorry if some one has already asked this..._BUT_....I understand that the FJ ride starts with a walkthru of the castle. What if some of our party (DS7,DS1,2 grandparents) want to see the castle/preshow, but do not want to ride the ride?  Is it possbible to walkthru?  With a small stroller (for DS1, don't need/want to carry him for 1 hour) ?  Has anyone seen a seperate exit before the actual ride? We will be there on Aug 12th.  Sounds like crowds will be massive for the first few months, but my travel dates are not flexible.  Just want to be sure we dont miss anything.  DH will go to the single rider line, he will be the only rider....Suggestions??
> 
> Thanks in advance....
> 
> H


There is *pram* parking for FJ, so I am going to say no to the stroller in the line...perhaps you can trade off who is holding him? I know there is a que just for seeing in the castle tour/non-riders and not sure but it may bypass some of the wrap around/weaving areas...so may not be an hour.


----------



## damo

FINFAN said:


> There is *pram* parking for FJ, so I am going to say no to the stroller in the line...perhaps you can trade off who is holding him? I know there is a que just for seeing in the castle tour/non-riders and not sure but it may bypass some of the wrap around/weaving areas...so may not be an hour.



The queue to see the castle is the same as the queue to ride the ride  Everyone is in the same line.  The only different line is for single riders and they bypass most of the castle.


----------



## WebmasterWill

I watched the live feed of the opening, place looks amazing.  Can't wait to see it in person


----------



## disnewbie108

Thanks all.  I appreciate the input....Keep the updates coming...I enjoy hearing about what all of you are encountering.  Going to be there in 45 days, hope some of the crowds die down a little, although, I am sure they will still be pretty high.

Thanks again, H


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Mookie, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				Mookie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## FloraFauna

Wow, I haven't been there at night.  Stunning!


----------



## ashleybea

I'm off to US today! My shutle is picking me up at 7! I can't wait to check out Harry potter!


----------



## lenshanem

Looking at going September 20th (Monday) or the 21st. 
Our school has a week break then. Thoughts on crowds levels by that point? 
Anyone with Universal experience know if a Monday or Tuesday would be better? We won't be staying onsite, but rather using our DVC so no early entry for us. This would be a quick cheap trip specifically to see HP. 

Also, debating on if we should go to both parks. We go to Disney ALOT, but our girls have never been to Universal and it has been pre IOA days since my DH and I have been. They're tween age, but won't do the really extreme roller coasters. Any thoughts? Do you need the park hopper option or would a two day ticket suffice?

Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

ashleybea said:


> I'm off to US today! My shutle is picking me up at 7! I can't wait to check out Harry potter!


 Have a great time!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of ductapemyheartt, Frogki,  Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com




			
				ductapemyheartt said:
			
		

> Does anyone know who this is? It is the first sculpture you see when entering the castle in the Forbidden Journey queue. I rode it 5 times and studied the sculpture each time and even asked people surrounding us if they knew who it was, but no one did. I am confused because there is a lion on the bottom and a badger, but no snake or raven. WHO IS THIS PERSON?
> [Sorry if this has already been discussed...I have been in Orlando for the past week and have not been in the forums]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going through my pictures to see if I have any better ones...in this one you cannot see the lion and badger.


 




			
				Frogki said:
			
		

> I have always heard and I believe it is the builder/architect of Hogwarts. Hence, the small model, and map, of Hogwarts in his hands... That's what mugglenet said it was when they got their special preview...


----------



## MadeToLove

I just got back, took lots of notes of things we've been wondering about for weeks.  I'll try to get a full trip report up by tomorrow, maybe with some pictures tomorrow.  I'm also posting any info I gathered on various relevant threads.  But I have lots of tips to share, so keep an eye out. 

(I'm also going to do a very spoilery FJ report in FJ spoiler thread if I can find it later)

Just a heads up!  I had a blast by the way.  All great, except for the heat exhaustion.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Tbad556, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Tbad556 said:
			
		

> Just got back from a long day at the parks. I was able to enter the island at 2 PM with no line. Forbidden Journey was at 90 minutes all day with Single Riders at about a 10-15 minute wait. Hippogriff ranged from a 10-15 minute wait all day and Dragon Challenge ranged from a 15-20 minute wait. The only shop I saw with a line was Ollivanders but I may have missed a shop or two. All signs of the Grand Opening are long gone and trees have replaced the stage. Here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also read a few requests for a picture of the new map cover. I'll post it in a few minutes. :thumbs:


 




			
				Tbad556 said:
			
		

> Here's that new park map cover. Sorry about the quality, I can't get to my scanner right now.


----------



## xApril

I don't think this has been posted yet, so this is the map with HP now.


----------



## ashleybea

I had an amazing time at universal. All I did was wwohp. I rode fj 6 times (love that single rider line!) I did get stuck once. It was at the quidditch part for about 10 minutes


----------



## mittmee mouse

Can anyone tell me if the WWOHP is worth it for a 5 year old?  We're going to WDW for his 5th birthday in October, and my son is a huge HP fan.  But I'm concerned since he is currently about 45" and if he doesn't grow 3" to meet the 48" mark (not likely in 3 months), he will only be able to ride one HP ride.  I'm afraid it would be a waste for him this year.  Opinions?  TIA!


----------



## MadeToLove

mittmee mouse said:


> Can anyone tell me if the WWOHP is worth it for a 5 year old?  We're going to WDW for his 5th birthday in October, and my son is a huge HP fan.  But I'm concerned since he is currently about 45" and if he doesn't grow 3" to meet the 48" mark (not likely in 3 months), he will only be able to ride one HP ride.  I'm afraid it would be a waste for him this year.  Opinions?  TIA!



I think a five year old would love it, expecially in October when the temperatures are cooler and the crowds are milder.  You can go through the castle and see Harry, Ron and Hermione in the same room as you (thru a cool special effect), and it's probably for the best he couldn't ride FJ since it has scary spiders and dementors.

Flight of the Hippogriff is actually loads of fun, and you can still walk thru the line for Dueling Dragons to see the car and Gobelt of Fire, etc.

In Three Broomsticks, there are shadows on the walls of owls flying and house elves cleaning. And the shops's interiors and window displays are truly magical.

So yes, I think it will totally be worth a visit (expecially since you'll miss some of the crowds in Oct.)


----------



## mysteriouspnai

There's shadows of owls and house elves in 3B? I guess that effect happened after GO because I don't remember it. Sorry I've been MIA, school started up as soon as I got back from Orlando. I'll post a trip report soon. Keep in mind that my trip took place before GO so I'm sure the experience is completely different now.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

One thing.. if you're interested in getting picked for your wand at Ollivander's.. count out the amount of people in front of you. They let in groups of 20-25, and from all the Ollivander shows that I've seen, the first one through the door is the one picked.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

mysteriouspnai said:


> One thing.. if you're interested in getting picked for your wand at Ollivander's.. count out the amount of people in front of you. They let in groups of 20-25, and from all the Ollivander shows that I've seen, the first one through the door is the one picked.



Not necessarily.  Our son got picked twice and we were not first in line either time...


----------



## mysteriouspnai

Was he given the same wand twice?  It was just a suggestion.

Also! If there's anyone visiting WWoHP anytime soon.. I forgot to buy another picture frame.. it looks like this:




Its price is $19.95. I'm willing to pay the cost, shipping and handling, plus an extra $10 for the trouble if someone will purchase it for me!


----------



## Lou Holtz

NashvilleTrio said:


> Not necessarily.  Our son got picked twice and we were not first in line either time...



Did you tell them he'd already been picked and they should let someone else do it?


----------



## cressy

for real.


----------



## bubba's mom

mysteriouspnai said:


> Also! If there's anyone visiting WWoHP anytime soon.. I forgot to buy another picture frame.. it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its price is $19.95. I'm willing to pay the cost, shipping and handling, plus an extra $10 for the trouble if someone will purchase it for me!




if you have no offers, I'll offer...but we don't arrive till July 13th.


----------



## HebeJebe

mysteriouspnai said:


> Was he given the same wand twice?  It was just a suggestion.
> 
> Also! If there's anyone visiting WWoHP anytime soon.. I forgot to buy another picture frame.. it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its price is $19.95. I'm willing to pay the cost, shipping and handling, plus an extra $10 for the trouble if someone will purchase it for me!



You could try emailing this picture to Universal's Mail Order and see if they can ship it to you.  I've used them before and they are very helpful.
MailOrder@UniversalOrlando.com


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Jmaff, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Jmaff said:
			
		

> Back from the vacation, kind of depressed but I took quite a few pictures. I'm going to get right to it. I have to say that my experience at the WWoHP was an amazing one that my family and I won't ever forget. I literally got chills upon my first viewing of the Hogsmeade and Hogwarts.
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing was scary in person lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too good quality wise but I think this was neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iconic shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iconic Three Broomsticks shot!


----------



## Planogirl

What great pics!  The castle is simply otherworldly.

One minor quibble.  I kind of wish that Universal had built the wall around the train a bit higher.  Seeing the coaster sticking out is kind of out of place.  This is very minor though because overall the area looks stunning.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of avadakedavra, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				avadakedavra said:
			
		

> Photos, as promised since someone wanted them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry this one is a bit soft.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Can I just say how HARD it is to get a photo of these?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I gather this is supposed to be a second room of requirement?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (LOOK AT ALL THAT FOAM. The bartender chick was rad to me.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Don Pacho

Note: Night shots were all hand-held so they're a bit soft and somewhat grainy, but it gives you an idea for what it feels like


----------



## Nicole786

Amazing pictures!! Only 46 more days!!


----------



## Clifton

The "second" room of requirement used to house the frozen knights from the DD days. They'll be missed.


----------



## Nimrod.sixty9

Clifton said:


> The "second" room of requirement used to house the frozen knights from the DD days. They'll be missed.



I hate HP; destroyed my Fire and Ice


----------



## justprettynpink

Was there some vandalism to Ron's windshield??

Look at the first picture (post #3541) then the next one down (post # 3543) .....


----------



## NashvilleTrio

NashvilleTrio said:


> Not necessarily.  Our son got picked twice and we were not first in line either time...





mysteriouspnai said:


> Was he given the same wand twice?



We actually did Olivander's three times.  The first time there were about 2-3 kids in the "right" age range and a really cute girl with special needs was picked.  Her answers to the wand keeper's questions and her experience were awesome and most of the adults were a little teary eyed at the end. 

The second time, our son got picked along with another boy and they each got to try out a "bad" wand before they were both given their "right" wand.  As it turned out the wand that picked my son wasn't the right wand for his birthday.  I'm guessing the wandkeeper was new or was confused about the right wand for his birthday.  Still though, really cool.

The third time through was at night and there were only about 12 people in the room and our son was the only one under the age of 20.  This time he got to try 2 different wands before trying his "birthday" wand.  Lots of fun.

Side note about the wand he purchased - it broke the second day we were back home from the trip and he was really upset about it.  I was actually surprised he cared that much about it.  Through the tears he said, "it was such a cool toy."  Anyway, 15 minutes later the super glue had dried and was better than new.




Lou Holtz said:


> Did you tell them he'd already been picked and they should let someone else do it?



Hmm... While I understand the curiosity, your comment comes across to me as written by one of those busy bodies that buts their nose into everyone's business.   If I read it wrong, sorry.  If not, (fill in the blank).



cressy said:


> for real.



Dang.  Jealous much?  He's a 10 year old boy.  Not some 40 year old fan boy living at home with mom & dad.


----------



## Planogirl

NashvilleTrio said:


> We actually did Olivander's three times.  The first time there were about 2-3 kids in the "right" age range and a really cute girl with special needs was picked.  Her answers to the wand keeper's questions and her experience were awesome and most of the adults were a little teary eyed at the end.
> 
> The second time, our son got picked along with another boy and they each got to try out a "bad" wand before they were both given their "right" wand.  As it turned out the wand that picked my son wasn't the right wand for his birthday.  I'm guessing the wandkeeper was new or was confused about the right wand for his birthday.  Still though, really cool.
> 
> The third time through was at night and there were only about 12 people in the room and our son was the only one under the age of 20.  This time he got to try 2 different wands before trying his "birthday" wand.  Lots of fun.
> 
> Side note about the wand he purchased - it broke the second day we were back home from the trip and he was really upset about it.  I was actually surprised he cared that much about it.  Through the tears he said, "it was such a cool toy."  Anyway, 15 minutes later the super glue had dried and was better than new.


I was prepared to skip this because of the long lines but your description makes me reconsider.  It sounds like it would be fun to watch.


----------



## gojoe

We have planned this trip for 2 years now. I have told our girls if the crowds are too large we might not go WWoHP. I already know at 6' 2" 265 lbs. I won't be riding Forbidden Journey (I am doing the cue). I keep looking but have not head anything about crowds. Could someone clue me in? We want to go so bad but paying big bucks to stand in line in Florida's summer sun doesn't sound like fun. Help!


----------



## saintstickets

NashvilleTrio said:


> Side note about the wand he purchased - it broke the second day we were back home from the trip and he was really upset about it.  I was actually surprised he cared that much about it.  Through the tears he said, "it was such a cool toy."  Anyway, 15 minutes later the super glue had dried and was better than new.



Not super glue....spello-glue!


----------



## hoverpumpkin

NashvilleTrio said:


> Hmm... While I understand the curiosity, your comment comes across to me as written by one of those busy bodies that buts their nose into everyone's business.   If I read it wrong, sorry.  If not, (fill in the blank).
> 
> Dang.  Jealous much?  He's a 10 year old boy.  Not some 40 year old fan boy living at home with mom & dad.



Okay, just in case you read it wrong, I'll say it right out: some people are going to perceive this as a selfish thing to do - I am one of them - and insulting other fans to justify your own actions isn't going to endear you to anyone.


----------



## Metro West

Let's keep the conversation friendly and the rude/sarcastic comments out of it.


Thank you!


----------



## plutotek

hoverpumpkin said:


> Okay, just in case you read it wrong, I'll say it right out: some people are going to perceive this as a selfish thing to do - I am one of them - and insulting other fans to justify your own actions isn't going to endear you to anyone.


----------



## aubriee

hoverpumpkin said:


> Okay, just in case you read it wrong, I'll say it right out: some people are going to perceive this as a selfish thing to do - I am one of them - and insulting other fans to justify your own actions isn't going to endear you to anyone.


----------



## scottmel

aubriee said:


>



 Funny thing is I don't think it even crossed Op's radar that maybe this wasn't the thing to do....maybe give someone else a chance. Oh well. I guess everyone looks at this differently


----------



## Aristocath

If a family chooses to wait in line for Ollivander's three times and gets chosen twice, I'd just consider them lucky.  Some people at Disney have several "magical moments" on a trip and some people never get any.   Let's not hate on someone for their good fortune.


----------



## Lou Holtz

Just to clarify, I'm the person who originally questioned that, but it's not the biggest deal in the world. The person mentioned that there was nobody else under 20 in the second showing where their kid got chosen. Still, maybe the turn could've been deferred to another person who really would've enjoyed the experience, but I'm sure the poster wasn't trying to be rude, they just weren't thinking about it.


----------



## La2kw

gojoe said:


> We have planned this trip for 2 years now. I have told our girls if the crowds are too large we might not go WWoHP. I already know at 6' 2" 265 lbs. I won't be riding Forbidden Journey (I am doing the cue). I keep looking but have not head anything about crowds. Could someone clue me in? We want to go so bad but paying big bucks to stand in line in Florida's summer sun doesn't sound like fun. Help!



Go!  It's worth the wait in the heat and lines, but I do recommend staying at one of the onsite resorts.  Also, don't give up on riding.  I'm 6'3", but less heavy than you and rode 14 times.  They will probably have you try the test seats (use the ones inside) and just tell them to push down on the bar for 3 clicks.  Most of the cm's are extremely helpful and want you to be able to ride.  For some folks, it's not gonna happen, but let them tell you that.  

We did have one cm who needs to go through training again, IMO, because he was rather rude about the test seats.  Funny thing is, he was obese himself and you think he would know better.  I figured he was just jealous because it was obvious he wouldn't be able to ride.


----------



## gojoe

La2kw said:


> Go!  It's worth the wait in the heat and lines, but I do recommend staying at one of the onsite resorts.  Also, don't give up on riding.  I'm 6'3", but less heavy than you and rode 14 times.  They will probably have you try the test seats (use the ones inside) and just tell them to push down on the bar for 3 clicks.  Most of the cm's are extremely helpful and want you to be able to ride.  For some folks, it's not gonna happen, but let them tell you that.
> 
> We did have one cm who needs to go through training again, IMO, because he was rather rude about the test seats.  Funny thing is, he was obese himself and you think he would know better.  I figured he was just jealous because it was obvious he wouldn't be able to ride.



Thanks that's all I needed. We have a Harry Potter junkie and we did not want to disappoint her. We told her we might not be going, she took it well. I think we will surprise her.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Screamscape
http://www.screamscape.com




> In an attempt to deal with the still huge crowd levels at IOA trying to see the Wizarding World of Harry Potter the park has begun testing a procedure to hand out small return time tickets for entry into the Wizarding World. They will give you a window of time, like between 10:30am and 11:30am to return to the land, where you present your ticket much like a FastPass, and are let right in. Please note, these passes are only good for entry into the Wizarding World itself and not for any of the attractions within.
> 
> .




.


----------



## pmdeve

Don Pacho said:


> Courtesy of Screamscape
> http://www.screamscape.com
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thank you so much for this information.  My daughter and I were preparing my grandchild that they might not be able to see Harry Potter.  Now if they do get in, they will think Grandmom is a wizzard!


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of avadakedavra, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com





			
				avadakedavra said:
			
		

> (^^^ Apologies for the blur on this and a few others.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^^^ You can see the sword of Gryffindor in the center, juuust barely.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /FIN


----------



## Don Pacho

(^^^ Sadly, we weren't permitted to go any closer.)





(^^^ Sorry again for the blur, my telephoto lens was out full and I was without a tripod!)


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of mantaguy, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				mantaguy said:
			
		

> Here's the map.


----------



## tttessa

Silly question - but are the toilets themed too???? Is moaning Myrtle in there, do they look like the loos at Hogwarts??

Tessa


----------



## TraceyL

I've now read 2 'second hand' reports that people are being physically ill when on/coming off the ride 

Is it that bad?


----------



## lildamo

TraceyL said:


> I've now read 2 'second hand' reports that people are being physically ill when on/coming off the ride
> 
> Is it that bad?



It depends on if you generally get motion sick.  I could ride FJ in loops and not have a single problem, others have come off riding once and have needed to rush to the washroom.  It's definitely not the same for everybody.


----------



## Maves Wife

myrtle is in the toilets, its pretty cool.  DH says that you can hear her in the mens toilets too. From what i rememebr they do look like the ones int he film, although these toilets have the fancy dyson style hand dryers!!!! RE FJ - we rode before we had something to eat and it was totally fine.  We then had a butterbeer & a snack and went back on, and felt a bit icky nothing major though.  A few people have said not to ride it straight after having something to eat. I must admit i did find it an intense ride but thats more to do with the things you see rather than the motion of the ride


----------



## tttessa

Maves Wife said:


> myrtle is in the toilets, its pretty cool.  DH says that you can hear her in the mens toilets too. From what i rememebr they do look like the ones int he film, although these toilets have the fancy dyson style hand dryers!!!! RE FJ - we rode before we had something to eat and it was totally fine.  We then had a butterbeer & a snack and went back on, and felt a bit icky nothing major though.  A few people have said not to ride it straight after having something to eat. I must admit i did find it an intense ride but thats more to do with the things you see rather than the motion of the ride



Thanks for that - must remember to check out the loos....

Tessa


----------



## Dax

Hey all, went to Universal yesterday just for HP..

Arrived at IOA around 2p. Was able to get right into HP area, crowds were HIGH, as were the temps. 

This was my first time there, and I was in awe, but a tad disappointed. I was UNABLE to get into Dervish and Banges at ALL due to the crowds. There was a TM standing there not allowing anyone in. I also did not get into Three Broomsticks either due to the lines. 

FJ was posted at 75min, and did break down at least 2 times that I know of. We were UNABLE to ride, DH did not make the 3 clicks it seemed..I honestly thought it was bull, both DH and I have riddin the one at EPCOT without issues..but .

Butterbeer, was good, but sadly, I was overheated, and a bit dehydrated, and it made me a tad ill..Not the butterbeer's fault, it was mine.

I commented to my DH on a few things I did notice..

- Strollers in the shops...that HAS to stop. This wide double strollers in a already cramped area is NOT helping things.

- Moaning Mrytle. I told DH to go in the bathroom JUST for this. She was REALLY hard to hear over the dryers. Speaking of dryers, the Dyson hand dryers are AWESOME! They do need to turn up Mrytle though.

- I commented to DH that I was wearing my Invisibility Cloak...I have never been cut off, jostled around and bumped into SOOO many times in a short time period. Please have some consideration for others. If I am browsing the pins, please do not step in front of me just and take what you want then walk away...UGH!!! This was my BIGGEST complaint of the day.

- The whole FJ thing had me irked. I knew about it, but it still bothered me..and what is going to guest services gonna accomplish? Next time, we will just go on the ride anyway and see what happens.

- Overall, I wish they didnt make everything so small. Its visually beautiful, but needs to be bigger. Hopefully that rumored expansion is more than a rumor!

Well I wont be going back now till the weather and hopefully crowds cool down a bit. I wanted a taste, I got it. Next time I go, I plan to try pumpkin juice and eat at Three Broomsticks and try to ride FJ, but not with this crowd and heat...


----------



## inkkognito

Ugh, what a bummer for you. I was there yesterday too, but later. There were no more lines for the shops (except Ollivanders) and a short line for butterbeer. I don't think 3 Broomsticks was bad at that point either, but I only peeked in. FJ was still an absolute cluster tho'. Both times I checked, the singles line was down the stairs, so that was a no-go for me. I was shocked at the number of people waiting for Ollivanders...I wonder if most of them realize it's a 5 minute show with very little change of being picked.

Surprisingly there was little jostling overall, although I did accuse a lady of cutting me in the butterbeer line and she accused me of the same. Not sure what actually happened; we both definitely thought we were right, so then it was "You go first." "No, you go first." It was their first time so I told 'em they needed it more than me. Then we proceeded to have a really nice chat as we waited. Was fun to hear her daughter tell about her experiences; I love to "see" WWoHp through fresh eyes.

Then I proceeded to lose my freakin' premier pass. Gotta get a new one next time I go, which ticks me off as the old one was a classic. I think we got it on almost the first day they started offering 'em.


----------



## diberry

inkkognito said:


> I was there yesterday too, but later. There were no more lines for the shops (except Ollivanders) and a short line for butterbeer. I don't think 3 Broomsticks was bad at that point either.


About what time was that please? When we go we don't want to go on FJ but just wander around so it would be good to go when it's less busy.
If you just want to walk through the castle do you have to line up with all the people wanting to go on FJ? Any idea if that line gets quieter at all please?


----------



## inkkognito

The FJ line used to get really quiet at closing, but not this past week. You can go through it just to see it, but you'd be stuck with the wait (which is hot and miserable in the "greenhouse" area).

I recommend going for the last couple of hours, when everything but Ollivanders and FJ will be quieter. Go a little earlier than that if you want to eat at 3 Broomsticks. You should not have to deal with any shop or butterbeer lines by that time. You can get in the FJ line right before closing as they will run it out and it may have cut down some by 9:50. That way you don't waste valuable time doing other things. The stores stay open a while after closing too so that is also a perfect time to see it as the crowds leave. I just love to linger late!


----------



## diberry

Thank you very much - that's really helpful!


----------



## Lou Holtz

Once you get past the greenhouse area, how long of a line do you have left?


----------



## phamton

inkkognito said:


> Then I proceeded to lose my freakin' premier pass. Gotta get a new one next time I go, which ticks me off as the old one was a classic. I think we got it on almost the first day they started offering 'em.



Call IoA Lost and Found at 407-224-4245.  (If you lost it at Universal and not IoA, then call US Lost and Found at 407-224-4244.) I bet they have found it.


----------



## Metro West

inkkognito said:


> Then I proceeded to lose my freakin' premier pass. Gotta get a new one next time I go, which ticks me off as the old one was a classic. I think we got it on almost the first day they started offering 'em.


 I understand your pain. My Preferred AP is one of the old plastic ones with my picture on it. I would hate to lose it and have to get a new one.


----------



## inkkognito

phamton said:


> Call IoA Lost and Found at 407-224-4245.  (If you lost it at Universal and not IoA, then call US Lost and Found at 407-224-4244.) I bet they have found it.


Thanks for the #. I just called, and unfortunately it has not shown up.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> I understand your pain. My Preferred AP is one of the old plastic ones with my picture on it. I would hate to lose it and have to get a new one.


We'd rather have one like yours too Metro ... unfortunately ours are the lovely paper ones ...


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We'd rather have one like yours too Metro ... unfortunately ours are the lovely paper ones ...


 I've had this one since 2005...it's blue but the original one I had from 2004 was red. I had to have it reissued because the corner broke off and it wouldn't register.


----------



## ChrisFL

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We'd rather have one like yours too Metro ... unfortunately ours are the lovely paper ones ...



IMO these parks should keep the hard plastic cards, if nothing more than the perception of value goes up when you have a nice quality card, instead of cheap paper.

I think all of the companies do this now though


----------



## Phoenix41

I think it's sooo cool that you can hear MM in the bathrooms. People were asking me if you could see her and I was like no I think that would scare the mess out of everyone. However, I think it would of been pretty neat if they would of made one stall in each bathroom opened with like the yellow tape saying out of order and then had MM come out of those toilets and moan and yell at people. That would have been pretty neat.


----------



## Tadsgirl

hoverpumpkin said:


> Okay, just in case you read it wrong, I'll say it right out: some people are going to perceive this as a selfish thing to do - I am one of them - and insulting other fans to justify your own actions isn't going to endear you to anyone.



I have to agree with you.  And the smarmy answer about it being a "10 year old boy not a 40 year old fanboy" endears this poster to me even less.  
Typical of the "me" generation.  The Veruca Salt attitude.

I'm going for my 50th birthday.  I have two kids who would give an arm to be picked.  Those who have class would let another person have a turn.  Those who don't.....well.....

So now, back to my real question.  

We are booked for the beginning of December.  I'm I reading correctly that my room key for the Royal Pacific is not a Fastpass for FJ?  How many other rides are like this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mikelly1221

I've been lurking on this thread trying to get as many pointers as I can for my upcoming trip.  

Considering the length of the line consistently reported at Ollivanders, if someone wants to wait that long not once, not twice, but three times, they obviously want to get picked more than me and more power to 'em.  They haven't done anything wrong OR selfish OR classless.  They've waited their turn just like everyone else.


----------



## Planogirl

Mikelly1221 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread trying to get as many pointers as I can for my upcoming trip.
> 
> Considering the length of the line consistently reported at Ollivanders, if someone wants to wait that long not once, not twice, but three times, they obviously want to get picked more than me and more power to 'em.  They haven't done anything wrong OR selfish OR classless.  They've waited their turn just like everyone else.


I agree.  We won't be waiting but if we did we'd pass our chance to someone else if we got picked.  Not our thing but the show looks cute.


----------



## Planogirl

Don Pacho, your pics are great!  I really appreciate people sharing so much.

It sounds like the lines are still awful which is a shame.  I'd hoped that things would be sane by now.


----------



## DisneyFan22

For those who have already experienced the WWoHP, when would you say is the best time to go there and encounter the shortest lines (relatively speaking, of course)? We will be visiting Universal/IoA in the morning and are trying to decide on whether we should spend the first half of the day at Universal or IoA. 

Thanks!


----------



## floridianer

Amazed to announce that our first visit to WWOHP will be next Friday 

We´ll have early entry and are looking forward to it since 2 YEARS 

Heared a lot about MM and that she is hard to understand...
Does anyone know what she says? I guess there are more than 1 or 2 scenes, right?

Also, we will have a 2 park ticket for the day and will try to ride RRR. how is the wait time for that right now? 
Does Harry take all the visitors?  Or is there still a 60 or 90 min wait?

Can´t wait for my first Butterbeer too... (I heared that a Butterbomb isn´t possible any more, right?)
We will share a frozen and a regular. Have to try both


----------



## Tadsgirl

Planogirl said:


> I agree.  We won't be waiting but if we did we'd pass our chance to someone else if we got picked.  Not our thing but the show looks cute.



I guess it's a matter of upbringing.  It's a "didn't your momma teach you right?"
Is it about YOUR kid or are you magnanimous enough to think about more than just your own?  Pat yourself on the back when you write a check to charity, but take a second prize, because you know the hint from the DIS board, and leave another kid in the dust.  Not a very big person.

Somethings used to be understood, things like "no line jumping" or "be polite".  I would like to teach my children that it's better to be unselfish than get.  It's the content of the character.

And again, that being said, does anyone know how to get extra tickets for breakfast at the 3B if you are staying at the resort?


----------



## Mikelly1221

Tadsgirl said:


> I guess it's a matter of upbringing.  It's a "didn't your momma teach you right?"
> Is it about YOUR kid or are you magnanimous enough to think about more than just your own?  Pat yourself on the back when you write a check to charity, but take a second prize, because you know the hint from the DIS board, and leave another kid in the dust.  Not a very big person.
> 
> Somethings used to be understood, things like "no line jumping" or "be polite".  I would like to teach my children that it's better to be unselfish than get.  It's the content of the character.
> 
> And again, that being said, does anyone know how to get extra tickets for breakfast at the 3B if you are staying at the resort?



Seriously?   Sounds like sour grapes to me.  Again, it's not wrong, immoral, classless, tacky, whatever name you want to call it for someone to get picked multiple times.  If the person waits in the line politely just like everyone else, then they have just as much chance as anyone else.  It's not a character flaw.   Plus, if you don't get picked, there's nothing stopping you from standing in line again to try to get picked.


----------



## Tadsgirl

Mikelly1221 said:


> Seriously?   Sounds like sour grapes to me.  Again, it's not wrong, immoral, classless, tacky, whatever name you want to call it for someone to get picked multiple times.  If the person waits in the line politely just like everyone else, then they have just as much chance as anyone else.  It's not a character flaw.   Plus, if you don't get picked, there's nothing stopping you from standing in line again to try to get picked.



It's why the world is the way it is today.  It's about ALL the kids, not just one.  Most people coming there have a very limited time.
It's not classless to get picked multiple times, but is benevolent to pass the second pick to someone who hasn't gotten a chance.  This a first grade lesson that we learn from an early age.
It's sour grapes until it's you.  And that's the last I'm saying on this.  I need the hints about the park.


----------



## Planogirl

My comment looked odd.  What I meant is that I see nothing wrong with people at Ollivanders hoping to get picked multiple times.  It is nice to pass your chance onto someone else but it's not necessary and certainly not mean if you don't.

We would pass on it but mostly due to lack of interest and truthfully it would be nice to see someone else get a treat like this.


----------



## Mikelly1221

Tadsgirl said:


> It's why the world is the way it is today.  It's about ALL the kids, not just one.  Most people coming there have a very limited time.
> It's not classless to get picked multiple times, but is benevolent to pass the second pick to someone who hasn't gotten a chance.  This a first grade lesson that we learn from an early age.
> It's sour grapes until it's you.  And that's the last I'm saying on this.  I need the hints about the park.



Then ALL the kids need to know that they may stand in line 50 times and never get picked and someone may get picked multiple times.  This is a 1st grade lesson that kids need to learn also.  It is benevolent to pass the opportunity and I admire someone who does it, but it's certainly not required and not a character flaw in the person who doesn't.  You said you had 2 kids-are you going to stand in line twice so that both of your kids have a chance to get picked?  Since you've posted your last on the subject, it's really a rhetorical question.

And it probably won't be me OR my kids when we go, and we'll be ok with it even if the person who got picked has been picked 50 times before.  They've been warned of the odds and they're good with it.



Planogirl said:


> My comment looked odd.  What I meant is that I see nothing wrong with people at Ollivanders hoping to get picked multiple times.  It is nice to pass your chance onto someone else but it's not necessary and certainly not mean if you don't.
> 
> We would pass on it but mostly due to lack of interest and truthfully it would be nice to see someone else get a treat like this.



I understood what you meant and I agree completely with you!   I would be tempted to do the same thing, especially if in the long line we got to chatting with people.  I certainly wouldn't think badly of someone who didn't pass up the chance, though.


----------



## Magpie

Tadsgirl said:


> I guess it's a matter of upbringing.  It's a "didn't your momma teach you right?"
> Is it about YOUR kid or are you magnanimous enough to think about more than just your own?  Pat yourself on the back when you write a check to charity, but take a second prize, because you know the hint from the DIS board, and leave another kid in the dust.  Not a very big person.
> 
> Somethings used to be understood, things like "no line jumping" or "be polite".  I would like to teach my children that it's better to be unselfish than get.  It's the content of the character.
> 
> And again, that being said, does anyone know how to get extra tickets for breakfast at the 3B if you are staying at the resort?



I assume then that you always hand your winning lottery tickets over to people who haven't won anything yet?

After all, that would be the "unselfish" thing to do.   

The OP's kid in this debate is 10.  He got what they perceived to be the "wrong" wand the first time he went through (it was for a different birthday than his own).  So - knowing full well his chances of getting picked twice - he decided to try again.  He waited in line just like everyone else.  He was lucky enough to be the only child in his group, and he got picked.  And this time he got the wand he wanted.  Hurray!

I don't have any issues with this.  I think the kid has learned that perseverance has its reward.

This kid is not "Veruca Salt", and it's not kind to call him that.  As soon as a real "Veruca Salt" realized she had the wrong wand, she would have elbowed her way to the front of the line and demanded an immediate redo.  Why should she have to wait in line again just because THEY got it wrong?  They should make it right!  Immediately!  And there would be tantrums.

My children both want wands.  A lot!  They're teenagers, and as tall as adults.  I've already warned them that they may have to return multiple times, try to get into groups where they're the youngest and/or least-homely, make eye contact with the shopkeeper, and do their darndest to out-cute the little kids.

Sometimes it works.  My daughter took my advice and got picked for the Sorting Hat at the Harry Potter Traveling Exhibition recently.  She beat out several younger kids, including some who really, really wanted to get picked and were quite sad when they didn't.  We felt no guilt.

If I got picked I would pass the chance to one of my own children, but not to someone else's child.  It's MY lottery ticket, after all.


----------



## Praise2Him

Tadsgirl said:


> We are booked for the beginning of December.  I'm I reading correctly that my room key for the Royal Pacific is not a Fastpass for FJ?  How many other rides are like this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



As far as I know, FJ and RRR are the only rides that don't have Express access.


----------



## damo

Pteranadon Flyers also does not have express.


----------



## TaylorsDad

I agree that there is nothing wrong in being picked twice and accepting the honor. If someone is willing to stand in line and take a chance they have every right to accept the honor. For those who think they should have let another person be picked just elaborate a little. If a parent with 2 or more kids go and stand in line with each getting picked once should the parent say no one of my kids already got picked choose someone else? Also what is the time limit on the "proper " behavior of letting another be picked? Say if I or my daughter got picked one day should I pass on being picked next day, week, or year. I mean even if it has been a year or 5 years that would mean I or mine was already chosen so should I let another have a chance. Let's also apply that principle to fireworks or parade. Just because I have already viewed them  once should I give up my perfect spot that I have waited for for over an hour to someone else because I have already viewed them previously.


----------



## phamton

OK, this thread is veering waaay of. This isn't the time or the place to chastize anyone for being picked more than once.


----------



## bubba's mom

Can't find Gryffidor scarves or pins anywhere....

Sold out...till when, who knows?


----------



## Disney Padawan

It's always better to give, plain and simple.


----------



## La2kw

bubba's mom said:


> Can't find Gryffidor scarves or pins anywhere....
> 
> Sold out...till when, who knows?



Most everything Griffyndor was sold out opening week when we were there.  We did find a few pins at the airport store.  I'm surprised they haven't restocked yet, we were there almost a month ago!  Think what they could be selling if they were able to keep the stuff in stock!


----------



## bubba's mom

and Gryff keychains...that was the other thing she was looking for (besides the pigmy puff)

It's all good tho...now when DH & I come back in Oct, I have some birthday & Christmas gift ideas for her 

I wonder if they have that mdse and are 'keeping it' till the convention people start going (tonite)?  If not, there's gonna be a BUNCH of ticked off conventioners....


----------



## Planogirl

damo said:


> Pteranadon Flyers also does not have express.


Thanks for the reminder!  I keep forgetting about that one.

So that's three rides total that don't have express...


----------



## bubba's mom

floridianer said:


> We´ll have early entry and are looking forward to it since 2 YEARS
> 
> Heared a lot about MM and that she is hard to understand...
> Does anyone know what she says? I guess there are more than 1 or 2 scenes, right?
> 
> Also, we will have a 2 park ticket for the day and will try to ride RRR. how is the wait time for that right now?
> Does Harry take all the visitors?  Or is there still a 60 or 90 min wait?



I highly recommend you visit the bathroom to hear her during early entry.  Even then, it's sometimes hard to hear her because of the handdryers and flushing going on.

I went yesterday morning ON PURPOSE (i didn't have to actually go to the bathroom) to hear her.  There was 1 lady w/ her young daughter in there.  I found a speaker in the ceiling and stood under it to try to hear her.  It is VERY faint and I couldn't really make out what she was saying (then again, I'm no Potterhead either).  That lady looked at me weird and I explained what I was doing.  She then told her little girl to quit playing with the hand dryer and come listen.  She was thrilled to hear it and thanked me for pointing it out to her.  So, if you want to hear her, you need to do it during early entry...earlier the better so it's less busy in there.

As for HRRR, I've been here since Tuesday afternoon, and still haven't ridden it.   The one morning niece & I were at HP, DH & DS didn't want to wait for us after their breakfast, so they went there (first thing when park opened...no more than 20 min wait).  The line gets long quick, and we didn't make it yesterday (on our way back from HP) ... mostly because a tour group was ahead of us.  The line had to be an hour right off the bat.   Oh well...maybe tomorrow we'll get up and go early for that?


----------



## Ericadawn

Hmm, sounds like you might be better off going to Hot Topic or a bookstore for Gryffindor merchandise.

That's disappointing and I heard they don't have a lot of plush merchandise either.


----------



## bubba's mom

DH & I are coming back in October...I'll check for stuff then.  Niece (aka Potterhead) happens to have a birthday around Thanksgiving...right before Christmas...oh how convenient 

There's also a couple other things she's deciding on (she's on limited funds...her OWN funds) and we'll probably buy them when we come back for birthday/Christmas gifts.


----------



## bubba's mom

btw...we all decided we don't really care all that much for Pumpkin Juice (DH likes it best) but determined it mostly tastes like applejuice w/ cinnamon and a touch of pumpkin.


----------



## stpetedisneydad

Found this in a local antique store today. WWoHP has only been open a month and already it's stuff is antique.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

> Indeed, that feeling was full of amazement and achievement. Here is that view and couple of more from the patio.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com

QUOTE=hatetofly]Here are a couple of pictures from last night, sorry about the quality most of them did not turn out. 

























^PHASE 2^, J/K Anyone know whats going on here.

























^Only about twenty people behind us in line.
























































Again sorry about the quality, just wasn't working for me last night. Enjoy![/QUOTE]


----------



## Gryffindor_Mouse

stpetedisneydad said:


> Found this in a local antique store today. WWoHP has only been open a month and already it's stuff is antique.



LOL!  Eh, they are smart if you think about it.  Someone will want that bottle but can't go to Orlando right this second.  (*coughs, whistles and looks around innocently*)

To be honest, the stuff could be absolutely horrendous, but I still plan on buying one in Oct just to have that stupid bottle.


----------



## bubba's mom

Gryffindor_Mouse said:


> To be honest, the stuff could be absolutely horrendous, but I still plan on buying one in Oct just to have that stupid bottle.



We didn't like it...DH thot "not bad".


----------



## damo

Our family really likes apple cider, so we liked the pumpkin juice.


----------



## bubba's mom

btw....our last day there (Sunday) we found Gryff scarf & keychains....musta restocked.


----------



## reelmom

We are going in April but are thinking of taking a short trip November 20-23.  We will be staying off-site, so no early entry or express passes. We are not Harry Potter fans( yet, we are going to watch the first movie this weekend) so FJ is not a must see at this time.  Do you think we will be able to experience WWoHP during this short time or should we just wait until April?  Thanks


----------



## enchantingodin

This may have been already talked about, I've tried to keep up, but does anyone else think it looks weird that there is "snow" on the roofs but none on the ground... Bugs me. And I'm a native floridian...


----------



## diberry

The snow on the ground will have been trodden underfoot and therefore melted and disappeared whereas the snow on the roofs is untouched so lasts longer.


----------



## Lou Holtz

"Trodden Underfoot" would be a great username.


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

reelmom said:


> We are going in April but are thinking of taking a short trip November 20-23.  We will be staying off-site, so no early entry or express passes. We are not Harry Potter fans( yet, we are going to watch the first movie this weekend) so FJ is not a must see at this time.  Do you think we will be able to experience WWoHP during this short time or should we just wait until April?  Thanks



I just watched the first one over Memorial Day weekend when they ran all of them, except The Half-Blood Prince.  I am now a HUGE fan.  I have now read each book at least twice and seen all movies now out at least 4 times.    Some of that is because I have kids that really enjoy the first one so we watch that once every few weeks.  I had no desire to go Universal but now am trying to convince family to go WDW so I can check out Harry potter one day.


----------



## enchantingodin

diberry said:


> The snow on the ground will have been trodden underfoot and therefore melted and disappeared whereas the snow on the roofs is untouched so lasts longer.



Well yes of course. But I think there should have at least been a little in the 'corners' if you will... Seems so unrealistic.


----------



## La2kw

enchantingodin said:


> This may have been already talked about, I've tried to keep up, but does anyone else think it looks weird that there is "snow" on the roofs but none on the ground... Bugs me. And I'm a native floridian...



It's spring, not winter in Hogsmeade, so the snow on the ground has melted already, or been "trodden" as previously posted.  If there was snow on the ground, it would have to be alot of snow since Hogsmeade is located in Scotland.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of USA Today


*Harry Potter helps Orlando hotels hike rates for first time in two years*












Harry Potter's working his magic on Orlando hotels.

The buzz about the new Harry Potter attraction at Universal Studios is fueling Orlando visits - and hotel rates, the Orlando Sentinel reports. Some hotels are so full that they're hiking rates for the first time in two years, the story says.

"We're definitely inching up on our rates," John Parkinson, general manager of the Embassy Suites on International Drive, tells the paper. "Summer looks great."

New statistics from hotel industry tracker Smith Travel Research indicate that Orlando-area hotels filled 66.1% of rooms in June, up 4.2% from a year earlier, the Sentinel reports. The average rate also increased, though to a lesser extent. The average daily room rate of $91 rose 2.1%, marking the first year-over-year boost in Orlando since June 2008, the paper says.

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter has been drawing large crowds since unofficial previews began in late May, the story says. The attraction official opened on June 18.

Hotels on Universal Studios property - including the Loews Portofino Bay Hotel - have also seen a bump in business since the Harry Potter attraction opened, the story says.




Source:  http://travel.usatoday.com/hotels/p...ke-rates-for-first-time-in-two-years/100437/1



.


----------



## bubba's mom

I can certainly see that ^

Last weekend, every room onsite was sold out.

That said....we stayed at PBH the cheapest we've EVER stayed there (on AP rate)... $179/$199.   Guess they didn't raise the AP rate?


----------



## mjohnson96

bubba's mom said:


> I can certainly see that ^
> 
> Last weekend, every room onsite was sold out.
> 
> That said....we stayed at PBH the cheapest we've EVER stayed there (on AP rate)... $179/$199.   Guess they didn't raise the AP rate?


Don't jinx us, waiting for the rates to come out for February 2011 still


----------



## bubba's mom

mjohnson96 said:


> Don't jinx us, waiting for the rates to come out for February 2011 still



sorry


----------



## swwake

I can't believe this hasn't been posted on this thread.  I hope everyone is ok.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news/universal/Guests_trapped_inside_Harry_Potter_and_the_Forbidden_Journey.htm


----------



## bubba's mom

swwake said:


> I can't believe this hasn't been posted on this thread.  I hope everyone is ok.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news/universal/Guests_trapped_inside_Harry_Potter_and_the_Forbidden_Journey.htm



Rollercoaster?

Upsidedown?



That's some good news coverage.


I'm sure everyone was fine....it doesn't take you THAT far up in the air.

I'm sure more will be read tomorrow....it just happened a few hours ago.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

swwake said:


> I can't believe this hasn't been posted on this thread.  I hope everyone is ok.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news/universal/Guests_trapped_inside_Harry_Potter_and_the_Forbidden_Journey.htm





bubba's mom said:


> Rollercoaster?
> 
> Upsidedown?
> 
> 
> 
> That's some good news coverage.
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone was fine....it doesn't take you THAT far up in the air.
> 
> I'm sure more will be read tomorrow....it just happened a few hours ago.



Plus, correct me if I'm wrong, but it has stopped/broken down numerous times over the past couple of months


----------



## bjakmom

1st - I hope everyone was OK . . . 2nd - I hope there was a picture crazy DISer there who got us some pics of the 'inside' of the ride with their cell phone while they were being evacuated!


----------



## nhrenee

Haha! I thought the same thing:

Omg-hope everyone's ok. Oh, wonder if anyone took inside pictures.


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Plus, correct me if I'm wrong, but it has stopped/broken down numerous times over the past couple of months



no...you ain't wrong sista!


----------



## ChrisFL

Probably about as much as Spiderman broke down when it first opened, or Test Track when it did.


----------



## damo

I am actually surprised how consistent FJ has been!  It's been a great opening.


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

>


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of hatetofly, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				hatetofly said:
			
		

> Just got back from Universal about 20 minutes ago and had a great time. I have some pictures to share with everyone, I hope you enjoy them. A few notes about the pictures. I got there at 9:20 am and the line to get in started in Toon Lagoon just before Dudley's bridge. A family in front of me asked an employee how long and there reply was 90 minutes from here just to get into the WWoHP. The family shrieked and I being a nice person talked them into staying in line and to trust me. 15 minutes later we were in, and I was there hero lol.
> 
> The FJ queue was crazy long, and I have not followed the thread in regards to the wait times for it but out of the seven ( I think) times I have been since opening I have never seen it like this. Got two rides in, single rider was a walk on. I only did two because time was limited but I easily could have gotten 10 rides in within an hour or so. Seriously no one was using it! Anyways on to the pics and those wondering about FJ effects working and not working I am putting that in the FJ spoiler thread. Thanks for reading and enjoy!


----------



## diberry

Please can you tell me where to find the photos section. I've seen some really wonderful photos posted on this board from http://www.orlandounited.com but I can't find the photos on that website. Please help as we go next week and I want to see as many photos as I possibly can.


----------



## damo

diberry said:


> Please can you tell me where to find the photos section. I've seen some really wonderful photos posted on this board from http://www.orlandounited.com but I can't find the photos on that website. Please help as we go next week and I want to see as many photos as I possibly can.



They are mostly in this thread (which is huge)  http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php?4049-The-Wizarding-World-of-Harry-Potter-Part-2


----------



## traceycooper

we check into RPR next week - just wanted to ask about the early entry for guests, we are their for 5 days - will we get early entry every day??


----------



## damo

traceycooper said:


> we check into RPR next week - just wanted to ask about the early entry for guests, we are their for 5 days - will we get early entry every day??



Yes you do.


----------



## diberry

damo said:


> They are mostly in this thread (which is huge)  http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php?4049-The-Wizarding-World-of-Harry-Potter-Part-2


Thank you! I thought there must be a separate area of the website which I couldn't access but if the photos are on that thread it looks like I'll have a great time drooling my way through all 903 pages!!


----------



## traceycooper

woo hoo thx


----------



## mesaboy2

Just a quick post to thank everyone for the great gouge on all the HP threads these last few months.  Been lurking that long prepping for this week and it has been most helpful.  Having a wonderful time and am happy to answer any questions I can.  We are Disney vets but Universal noobs and are HP fans of various degrees--I've seen the films while DW has done both films and books.  We did all HP rides, stores, and restaurants (well, restaurant) and can lend our perspective if anyone is interested.


----------



## Planogirl

ChrisFL said:


> Probably about as much as Spiderman broke down when it first opened, or Test Track when it did.


I had forgotten how much Test Track broke down at first!  DS loves this ride but for a while it looked like it would never run right.


----------



## Planogirl

mesaboy2 said:


> Just a quick post to thank everyone for the great gouge on all the HP threads these last few months.  Been lurking that long prepping for this week and it has been most helpful.  Having a wonderful time and am happy to answer any questions I can.  We are Disney vets but Universal noobs and are HP fans of various degrees--I've seen the films while DW has done both films and books.  We did all HP rides, stores, and restaurants (well, restaurant) and can lend our perspective if anyone is interested.


The more perspectives the better!


----------



## GetGlowing

Can someone tell me the prices for Butterbeer? Thank you!!


----------



## Deb in IA

Sorry if this has been asked before, but if we are there for Early Entry, what is the quickest way to FJ?  

Or, I guess we could just follow the mad dash of people . . .


----------



## asta

Deb in IA said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but if we are there for Early Entry, what is the quickest way to FJ?
> 
> Or, I guess we could just follow the mad dash of people . . .



We discussed this on another thread but early entry (hotel guests) go to the right upon entering.  You will be asked to show your hotel key.  When you reach the beginning of the Dr. Suess area look for a path to the left before the Carousel and right before the Green Eggs and Ham place.  This path is shorter.  We stumbled upon this path our first day and took it while most of the crowd took the main path to the right that curves through the Dr. Seuss area.  We ended up beating a group of young teens who were running and a family of power walkers.  They of course passed us again in the Harry Potter area but it was funny to get ahead of them by just walking while they were rushing to get there first.


----------



## aubriee

asta said:


> We discussed this on another thread but early entry (hotel guests) go to the right upon entering.  You will be asked to show your hotel key.  When you reach the beginning of the Dr. Suess area look for a path to the left before the Carousel and right before the Green Eggs and Ham place.  This path is shorter.  We stumbled upon this path our first day and took it while most of the crowd took the main path to the right that curves through the Dr. Seuss area.  We ended up beating a group of young teens who were running and a family of power walkers.  They of course passed us again in the Harry Potter area but it was funny to get ahead of them by just walking while they were rushing to get there first.



Anyone have a map that shows this cut off.  I'm not really familiar with Universal.  Thanks!


----------



## Mikelly1221

aubriee said:


> Anyone have a map that shows this cut off.  I'm not really familiar with Universal.  Thanks!



I can help-I just had this conversation last week! 

As soon as you enter Seuss Landing, go immediately to the left, before you get to Green Eggs and Ham.  Follow the path around and it takes you by the water and drops you off right by the bridge to Lost Continent.  By taking this path, you cut off the corner by Cat in the Hat and 1 Fish 2 Fish.  

You can really see the route if you go to Google Maps. (that was a suggestion I received, and it was a great one!)  Hope this helps!


----------



## Jaxx1980

Might seem a stupid question and probably is lol.

Do you see hogwarts pretty much as soon as you enter IOA?
It looks huge. But i have read some say that when they walk down Hogsmeade, and then at some point come face to face with hogwarts its breath taking. 
So wondering is its like MAgic Kingdom and you see the castle as soon as you enter?


----------



## mesaboy2

Jaxx1980 said:


> Might seem a stupid question and probably is lol.
> 
> Do you see hogwarts pretty much as soon as you enter IOA?
> It looks huge. But i have read some say that when they walk down Hogsmeade, and then at some point come face to face with hogwarts its breath taking.
> So wondering is its like MAgic Kingdom and you see the castle as soon as you enter?



No, you have to walk through the Port of Entry first before you catch it across the lake.  Even then, it is only the top portion you can see above the trees.

For the full breathtaking effect, I recommend you go right when you reach the lake, through Seuss Landing then Lost Continent.  That will bring you into Hogsmeade, where you can see the top of Hogwarts from certain angles over the village, but when you round the corner near Ollivanders you'll look up and its there.  Very impressive, not saying better or worse than Cindy's place, but impressive still.


----------



## mesaboy2

GetGlowing said:


> Can someone tell me the prices for Butterbeer? Thank you!!



I can tell you the frozen Butterbeer in the souvenir mug was about $11.50 IIRC.  I believe about $7 of that was for the mug, so around $4.50 for the drink itself.  DW got the non-frozen also, but don't recall its cost as it was part of dinner at Three Broomsticks.


----------



## janetkay272

what if you have early entry not because you are staying onsite but because you booked a vacation package that included it? How do you get in then?


----------



## damo

janetkay272 said:


> what if you have early entry not because you are staying onsite but because you booked a vacation package that included it? How do you get in then?



Just show the documents that you have with your package.


----------



## TraceyL

damo said:


> Just show the documents that you have with your package.



.. and if the TM tells you to 'go to the left' (twice - even after showing your off site early entry package confirmation) and not through the hotel guest line to the right - ask another TM.  If I hadn't been pre-warned about the procedure on here I'd have wasted a lot of time in the regular line


----------



## choirchic

So does anyone think these lines and crowds will "Die Down" somewhat before October? I am an avid HP fan, butthe idea of having to wait outside in line all day in the hot Orlando sun just to get in to the place...let alone ride the rides...seems a little crazy.  Just wondering...


----------



## DCDisney

No.  It usually takes at the very least a year for the excitement about a new ride to die down even a bit.


----------



## Lou Holtz

You won't have to wait to get into the land in October, IMO.


----------



## GetGlowing

I just noticed the September hours for both parks is 9-6 on the days we'll be visiting, even weekends. I'm glad we've planned on four days in the parks!


----------



## muffyn

Mikelly1221 said:


> I can help-I just had this conversation last week!
> 
> As soon as you enter Seuss Landing, go immediately to the left, before you get to Green Eggs and Ham.  Follow the path around and it takes you by the water and drops you off right by the bridge to Lost Continent.  By taking this path, you cut off the corner by Cat in the Hat and 1 Fish 2 Fish.
> 
> You can really see the route if you go to Google Maps. (that was a suggestion I received, and it was a great one!)  Hope this helps!



just curious, but ok, you have TWO lines of groups of people streaming to ONE entry point at WWoHP. if you take the shortcut left, what happens when you get to the rest of the group line & the space in line is not in front of you but BACK now behind you ... & more people lining up.. ( understand?) so now what? do you merge with this line & have people arguing you are now cutting? or have to head BACK to end of line to merge?
  this confuses me where all this merges. ( since I thought on here somone posted pics of the line heading back down the street to the carousell)


----------



## bubba's mom

Onsite people are let in thru Lost Continent...there are 2 paths to get there thru Suess.  Even if you can take the shortcut thru Suess, the shortcut and main walkway merge together at the bridge to cross into LC.

if you don't go thru Suess (bear left at POE), you go thru Toon Lagoon & JP.

There are 2 ways into WWoHP...thru LC & thru JP.


----------



## spima3

GetGlowing said:


> I just noticed the September hours for both parks is 9-6 on the days we'll be visiting, even weekends. I'm glad we've planned on four days in the parks!



Yeah, I saw this too and couldn't believe it. 

With the way they are being mobbed, don't you think they would stay with the longer day?  Unless they think the crowds are going to decline dramatically, but that seems hard to believe.

Is it possible the hours will change?  From what I've been reading about early entry and opening times, there doesn't seem to be much consistency.  Does US/IOA often operate like this?


----------



## damo

spima3 said:


> Yeah, I saw this too and couldn't believe it.
> 
> With the way they are being mobbed, don't you think they would stay with the longer day?  Unless they think the crowds are going to decline dramatically, but that seems hard to believe.
> 
> Is it possible the hours will change?  From what I've been reading about early entry and opening times, there doesn't seem to be much consistency.  Does US/IOA often operate like this?



I think that if the crowd level warrants it, the hours will change.  Normally, September is empty and the long hours just weren't necessary.


----------



## spima3

damo said:


> I think that if the crowd level warrants it, the hours will change.  Normally, September is empty and the long hours just weren't necessary.



Yeah, I can understand this was the case in the past, but these past two months of insanity should have impacted their decision on the park hours.  Yet, those short hours are what they posted anyway.

So it is possible they will change those hours, and probably with no notice?


----------



## GetGlowing

From what I understand, with the exception of WWoHP, the rest of the parks are already empty.  

Let's all get together and wish the little kiddos back to school so we "alumni age" Potter fans can have Hogwarts to ourselves in September! 

I did check hotel availability today and found rooms available even at passholder and Fla resident rates 2nd week of Sept and the weekend following, so I think that bodes well for smaller crowds.


----------



## WdwforLife

How much is a wand at the Wizarding World? I just need to know because I have friends bugging me for wands and I need to know how much $ they should give me. Thanks!


----------



## diberry

WdwforLife said:


> How much is a wand at the Wizarding World? I just need to know because I have friends bugging me for wands and I need to know how much $ they should give me. Thanks!


About $29 according to this:
http://www.universalorlando.com/mer...tCategory=harrypotter(merchandisebasecatalog)


----------



## Larrabe

GetGlowing said:


> From what I understand, with the exception of WWoHP, the rest of the parks are already empty.
> 
> Let's all get together and wish the little kiddos back to school so we "alumni age" Potter fans can have Hogwarts to ourselves in September!
> 
> I did check hotel availability today and found rooms available even at passholder and Fla resident rates 2nd week of Sept and the weekend following, *so I think that bodes well for smaller crowds*.



  Love hearing that!!

We're preparing for crowds, because I'm a 'worse case scenario' commando kind of gal.  If it's less crowded, that will be a bonus!!


----------



## spima3

GetGlowing said:


> From what I understand, with the exception of WWoHP, the rest of the parks are already empty.



Wow, didn't know that, too funny!



GetGlowing said:


> Let's all get together and wish the little kiddos back to school so we "alumni age" Potter fans can have Hogwarts to ourselves in September!



Yep, I'm going and dragging the kids along; they really had no choice.   



GetGlowing said:


> I did check hotel availability today and found rooms available even at passholder and Fla resident rates 2nd week of Sept and the weekend following, so I think that bodes well for smaller crowds.



Oh, if it only would stay this way!  I'll prep the kids for long waits, and if there aren't, we're golden.


----------



## GetGlowing

Exactly -- what do "they" say? Prepare for the worst, hope for the best. I'd glad we've allowed for about four days in the parks, so the shorter park hours shouldn't be an issue. I do not get up early at home, so I don't really enjoy the thought of dragging my carcass out of bed before dawn to stand in line for Hogsmeade. But I will!


----------



## mrhistory

Taking my daughter for her 13th birthday.  We have never been to Orlando during that time, what will the weather be like?  Also has anyone else bought the package and been able to enter the park early?  We have a breakfast reservation for Friday November 5th at the Three Broomsticks and we can't wait.


----------



## DisneyGerry

seems lately that Sunday's have the shortest lines to get into WWoHP and maybe Monday the longest.


----------



## Deb in IA

GetGlowing said:


> I do not get up early at home, so I don't really enjoy the thought of dragging my carcass out of bed before dawn to stand in line for Hogsmeade. But I will!




I am not a morning person, and neither are my kids (teenagers).  

But for Harry Potter, they were up at 6:15 and out the door of the hotel (Royal Pacific) by 7 am.  

We were in line by 7:10, and let into the park by 7:30.  We were among the very first people go get into Hogsmeade, and I will tell you, there is NOTHING like seeing it empty, just like in the movies, for the first time.  And then, coming around the corner and seeing the Hogwarts castle for the first time is just amazing.  

Trust me, it is totally worth getting up early for . . .


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

How bad will crowds be on Dec. 23 and 24? Unfortunately I had to push back our vacation and those are the 2 days we'll be at Universal...


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Manx27, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Manx27 said:
			
		

> Put this pano together after today's quick trip


----------



## Don Pacho

*Brendan Fraser and new wand kiosk show up at Universal Orlando's Wizarding World of Harry Potter*












Brendan Fraser may be more closely associated with the Mummy ride at Universal Studios, but he showed up this week at Islands of Adventure to check out the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. You can see him at right sporting the trademark butterbeer foam mustache after trying the sweet concoction, with Hogwarts Castle in the background.

I noticed another "appearance" when visiting the Wizarding World over the weekend. A new wand kiosk has magically popped up near Hogwarts where you can purchase the same wands sold inside Ollivanders. They used to be offered at a cart in the same area, but that cart was transformed into a general souvenir stand when the wands were temporarily sold out. Now they have a new sales spot, as you can see in the photos below. Sorry they're dark, but they were taken with a flashless cell phone camera:















This new merchadise cart, plus other additions like the sometimes-open "secret" butterbeer stand just past all the stores, are all evidence of Universal's ongoing tweaks to handle the crowds who are eager for more shopping opportunities with less lines at the Wizarding World (Ollivanders always has a long line, and the other stores have a wait to get inside, too, on the busiest days).






Source:  http://www.examiner.com/x-2200-Orla...rsal-Orlandos-Wizarding-World-of-Harry-Potter




.


----------



## tttessa

Don Pacho- love the panoramic shot - really shows the  "atmosphere"

Cheers
Tessa


----------



## Don Pacho

Courtesy of Jmaff, Orlando United
http://www.orlandounited.com



			
				Jmaff said:
			
		

> Found new pictures from June 25th on my other family camera, enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it was blurry, it almost nipped me. :S


----------



## Qtips4Mick

Just back yesterday! We arrived last Tuesday and waited till Thursday to attempt the 7 AM pilgrimage. Made it out about 7:45 and that was painful. Waited on line for Olivanders which was about 35 minutes. Apparently Forbidden Journey was "down" also. When we were done the ride was working but had a 90 minute wait. We had a butter beer, ( My Grand daughter and I loved it, my Grand son, no) my Grandson rode the dueling dragons , we rode the family coaster and left. The crowds got very heavy come Friday so we waited till Sunday to try again. Left the Portofino at 7. There was a 10 minute wait for the Forbidden Journey. Well worth the early wake up call. It is awesome. Back to the room, nap, pool and back to parks. Around 8 PM we decided to see if the lines were long. It began to pour and people ran to the castle. We waited about 30 minutes. I think if it hadn't rained it would have been a short wait.


----------



## Lou Holtz

Don Pacho said:


> *Brendan Fraser and new wand kiosk show up at Universal Orlando's Wizarding World of Harry Potter*



Hopefully this gets him to quit whining incessantly about his cup of coffee.


----------



## QueenMary

Would love advice on how to use a 3-day pass during 4 days.  Arriving at airport at 11:30 a.m. on Friday.  Taking a pre-arranged shuttle from the airport to Loews Royal Pacific Resort.  Flight out is at 5:30 p.m. on Monday. Taking same shuttle back to airport, so no rental car to deal with.  Obviously will go Saturday and Sunday.  Assuming flight is on time Friday, should we go Friday? I saw a calendar on a website that shows park time is 9-9 on Friday.  Does it really close at 9:00 this Friday (August 20)?  We have the 3 Day Park-to Park pass, but we're really going for Harry Potter.


----------



## Deb in IA

Just my opinion, of course, but if you land on time, and if the park is open until 9 pm, I would go ahead and use your first day on Friday, especially since you are onsite and will have unlimited Express. If you land at 11:30, even with the shuttle and check-in, you should be able to be in the park by 1 pm and will have a good 8 hours of touring time.  

I personally like to have the last day for resting, packing up, buying any last minutes souvenirs, etc.


----------



## QueenMary

Also wondering about eating.  We're eating at the Three Broomsticks Saturday morning. Yay! But I didn't make reservations anyplace else. We didn't do the meal plan. Decided it wasn't worthwhile. I feel so unprepared. I went to Disney three years ago with husband, both sons, and in-laws, and we had each day mapped out. My MIL had "the book" she had read for an entire year before we went, I think.  Each night before we went to a park, we sat down and mapped out our strategy for the next day. We had several dinner reservations months in advance. This, however, was kind of a last-minute birthday gift for youngest son, so I'm taking him alone and frantically researching stuff on the Web.  Will take any and all advice!  My son just turned 10, so he is now a Junior, not a Child.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Lou Holtz said:


> Hopefully this gets him to quit whining incessantly about his cup of coffee.



He had coffee before this picture was taken.


----------



## Momw/aplan

Oops.  Wound up with a double post due to a technical glitch.


----------



## Momw/aplan

QueenMary said:


> Also wondering about eating.  We're eating at the Three Broomsticks Saturday morning. Yay! But I didn't make reservations anyplace else. We didn't do the meal plan. Decided it wasn't worthwhile. I feel so unprepared. I went to Disney three years ago with husband, both sons, and in-laws, and we had each day mapped out. My MIL had "the book" she had read for an entire year before we went, I think.  Each night before we went to a park, we sat down and mapped out our strategy for the next day. We had several dinner reservations months in advance. This, however, was kind of a last-minute birthday gift for youngest son, so I'm taking him alone and frantically researching stuff on the Web.  Will take any and all advice!  My son just turned 10, so he is now a Junior, not a Child.



Don't sweat it.  Universal is a whole other world compared to Disney when it comes to schedule and dining.

We went to Disney this past November, and like you we had it booked a year in advance, bought all the guides, made our touring plan, booked ADRs the first morning we could (and had our days and times for ADRs all lined out weeks before that).  I don't regret any of it--that level of obsessive planning made it possible for us to fully enjoy our first trip to Disney World.

But then we also went to Universal this past June--we had a Wizarding World package for the week of grand opening, checking out the day before grand opening.  The parks were packed.  We had no touring plan and didn't make a single dining reservation.  And I didn't regret it in the least.  It's so much more relaxed--especially since you'll be staying on-site.  With an on-site hotel stay you not only get the express pass cutting WAY down on the amount of time you wait in lines, but you also get priority seating at many of the restaurants in the parks and at City Walk. If there is a wait at the restaurant of your choice, just tell them you're staying on-site and they'll give you the next available table (behind other on-site guests ahead of you of course).  

The longest wait we had for food the entire trip was about 25 minutes for Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville (which was WONDERFUL by the way; much better than we expected).  Plus, staying on-site, it's a snap to go back to your room for a quick break in the middle of the day without feeling like you're losing out on anything.

It was great to have free dining at Disney, and I'm glad we got to do all of the character dining stuff with the kids for that first trip, but, free or otherwise, without a doubt I'd choose the dining situation at Universal over the dining at Disney any day. 

We ate lunch at Mythos in IOA and were blown away with how good it was for a theme park restaurant (they are usually only open until 2 or 3:00 though, so keep it in mind for lunch)--plus the themeing in there is spectacular.  

We also ate at:
Nascar Grill--Fabulous burgers, amazing nachos, and excellent service.

Pastamore'--Food was good, and service was okay, but the place was seriously lacking in air conditioning.  I don't know if that was normal or not, but the front of the restaurant is open-air straight out into City Walk; even though we sat near the back of the restaurant we couldn't feel any cold air blowing at all.  It was hot and HUMID!  I wouldn't go back there in summer unless I knew this wasn't normal for them.

Three Broomsticks--We ate there for breakfast as part of our package.  The food was just okay (although the Pumpkin Juice was addicting!!), but we still LOVED the place.  After all, it is the Three Broomsticks!!!

Honeydukes--For breakfast pastries the second morning.  Chocolate Cauldron Cakes and Rock Cakes with Pumpkin Juice--YUM!  Just thinking about it makes me want to go back right now. 

And there were many more places we would have loved to eat at had we been there longer (Bob Marley's, Bubba Gump Shrimp Co., NBA City, and maybe Hard Rock Cafe just off the top of my head).

Also, don't forget to tell them you're staying on-site when you order at the restaurants--you get a discount!  (And if you're not staying on-site, you can still get a discount if you're a AAA member, so bring your AAA card with you if you have one.  These discounts also apply to merchandise in most of the gift shops, even in Wizarding World.) 

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Disney and I can't wait to go there again sometime in the future, but Universal was just so much more our pace.  We still had to get up early, since it was grand opening week and our time in Wizarding World was seriously limited, but we got most everything done in IOA we wanted, had time to rest at the hotel, and decided at the last minute what we were in the mood to eat, when we were in the mood to eat it, and still had great food, phenomenal service, great atmosphere and above all a relaxing time together with every meal.  It was truly a vacation in every sense of the word, and I want so badly to go back right now!!! 

Do a little researching on the restaurants in City Walk to see what interests you, if that's something you enjoy doing (I do!), but otherwise don't worry about it.  Just go, play it by ear, and have a blast with your son!


----------



## Violet Parr

We're going to take one day out of our Disney Trip to head to WWHP.  We have NO idea when to go.  What day of the week?  What time?  Any touring strategies?  We're big on Touring Plans and Tour Guide Mike, but have never ventured into Universal before.  I know school will still be in session, but I have this feeling the holidays will bring people out to Hogsmeade in droves!  I'm assuming a weekday would be best?

Any tips?

Thanks!

VP


----------



## QueenMary

Momw/aplan said:


> Don't sweat it.  Universal is a whole other world compared to Disney when it comes to schedule and dining.
> 
> We went to Disney this past November, and like you we had it booked a year in advance, bought all the guides, made our touring plan, booked ADRs the first morning we could (and had our days and times for ADRs all lined out weeks before that).  I don't regret any of it--that level of obsessive planning made it possible for us to fully enjoy our first trip to Disney World.
> 
> But then we also went to Universal this past June--we had a Wizarding World package for the week of grand opening, checking out the day before grand opening.  The parks were packed.  We had no touring plan and didn't make a single dining reservation.  And I didn't regret it in the least.  It's so much more relaxed--especially since you'll be staying on-site.  With an on-site hotel stay you not only get the express pass cutting WAY down on the amount of time you wait in lines, but you also get priority seating at many of the restaurants in the parks and at City Walk. If there is a wait at the restaurant of your choice, just tell them you're staying on-site and they'll give you the next available table (behind other on-site guests ahead of you of course).
> 
> The longest wait we had for food the entire trip was about 25 minutes for Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville (which was WONDERFUL by the way; much better than we expected).  Plus, staying on-site, it's a snap to go back to your room for a quick break in the middle of the day without feeling like you're losing out on anything.
> 
> It was great to have free dining at Disney, and I'm glad we got to do all of the character dining stuff with the kids for that first trip, but, free or otherwise, without a doubt I'd choose the dining situation at Universal over the dining at Disney any day.
> 
> We ate lunch at Mythos in IOA and were blown away with how good it was for a theme park restaurant (they are usually only open until 2 or 3:00 though, so keep it in mind for lunch)--plus the themeing in there is spectacular.
> 
> We also ate at:
> Nascar Grill--Fabulous burgers, amazing nachos, and excellent service.
> 
> Pastamore'--Food was good, and service was okay, but the place was seriously lacking in air conditioning.  I don't know if that was normal or not, but the front of the restaurant is open-air straight out into City Walk; even though we sat near the back of the restaurant we couldn't feel any cold air blowing at all.  It was hot and HUMID!  I wouldn't go back there in summer unless I knew this wasn't normal for them.
> 
> Three Broomsticks--We ate there for breakfast as part of our package.  The food was just okay (although the Pumpkin Juice was addicting!!), but we still LOVED the place.  After all, it is the Three Broomsticks!!!
> 
> Honeydukes--For breakfast pastries the second morning.  Chocolate Cauldron Cakes and Rock Cakes with Pumpkin Juice--YUM!  Just thinking about it makes me want to go back right now.
> 
> And there were many more places we would have loved to eat at had we been there longer (Bob Marley's, Bubba Gump Shrimp Co., NBA City, and maybe Hard Rock Cafe just off the top of my head).
> 
> Also, don't forget to tell them you're staying on-site when you order at the restaurants--you get a discount!  (And if you're not staying on-site, you can still get a discount if you're a AAA member, so bring your AAA card with you if you have one.  These discounts also apply to merchandise in most of the gift shops, even in Wizarding World.)
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Disney and I can't wait to go there again sometime in the future, but Universal was just so much more our pace.  We still had to get up early, since it was grand opening week and our time in Wizarding World was seriously limited, but we got most everything done in IOA we wanted, had time to rest at the hotel, and decided at the last minute what we were in the mood to eat, when we were in the mood to eat it, and still had great food, phenomenal service, great atmosphere and above all a relaxing time together with every meal.  It was truly a vacation in every sense of the word, and I want so badly to go back right now!!!
> 
> Do a little researching on the restaurants in City Walk to see what interests you, if that's something you enjoy doing (I do!), but otherwise don't worry about it.  Just go, play it by ear, and have a blast with your son!


Thanks for all the great advice.  This really helps!


----------



## FloraFauna

Lou Holtz said:


> Hopefully this gets him to quit whining incessantly about his cup of coffee.



This made me laugh out loud


----------



## Momw/aplan

QueenMary said:


> Thanks for all the great advice.  This really helps!



No problem!  I love talking about it, in case you couldn't tell. 

I hope you have a great time!


----------



## bubba's mom

Momw/aplan said:


> *Also, don't forget to tell them you're staying on-site when you order at the restaurants--you get a discount!*  (And if you're not staying on-site, you can still get a discount if you're a AAA member, so bring your AAA card with you if you have one.  These discounts also apply to merchandise in most of the gift shops, even in Wizarding World.)



What discount is this?  I'm not aware of any discounts just for staying onsite?

There is AAA and AP discounts afaik.


----------



## Momw/aplan

bubba's mom said:


> What discount is this?  I'm not aware of any discounts just for staying onsite?
> 
> There is AAA and AP discounts afaik.



You're right.  My bad.  We used the AAA discount the whole time, so I'd already forgotten some of the details of the rest.  

The other discounts I was thinking of which we could have used had we not been AAA members were the coupon discounts I'd found on Orlando Dining http://www.orlandocoupons.com/directory_cat_list.php?cat_id=1.

Most of the restaurants we were interested in had 20% off coupons available--the same as our AAA discount.  We just decided to use AAA instead though once we learned about it, because that was easier than printing a coupon for each member of our party and then bringing them with us everywhere.  

I'd found the coupon discounts pretty early on in my planning, and once I found out about AAA I decided to go with that instead and forgot all about the coupons.  I got confused earlier and thought that the discount had come with our on-site package, but it didn't.  I had to look back at all my old notes just to figure out what on earth I'd been remembering. 

I blame it on baby-brain (even though my youngest is 7).  The old memory just hasn't been quite right since then.  

Sorry for any confusion this caused.  And thanks for correcting me Bubba's Mom.

The priority seating with on-site is right though--I double checked just now to make sure.


----------



## Dragontears

Thanks for all the information here.

I have been lurking for weeks now, getting ideas for our trip in October.  We will be in Orlando Oct 11-15.  _(Since we are driving - add four more days for travel._  ) We will be at WDW for three days and US for two.

"We" = Me, DH, DD & DS (_in Law- but just like my own)_

DD married a blok from London, so this is his first for WDW and none of us has been to US.

I am a "planner" and you all have been a great help in figuring out IOA and it's "finer points".

Thanks all.


----------



## sheldnw

I see this thread isn't very active, so hopefully someone is out there to answer my question.  We're spending 5 days at WDW the last week of January 2011 and one day at Universal soley to visit WWHP....So what day of the week is best to visit Harry?  Are the crowds less now that it has been open for a while?


----------



## tzuhouse

We were there 10/13 and 10/15.  The crowds were crazy.  Maybe not as much as they were before, but as much of a Harry fan as I am, I left very disappointed.  There was only 1 ride for my 8 year old to do.  He did Forbidden Journey which we waited an hour for, and was terrified.  I wouldn't have taken him on it had I paid attention to the posts ahead of time.

At one point we wanted to go into the store and buy a wand.  There was a line just to get into Ollivanders, then you could barely move once inside and then there was a line to check out.  This wasn't the line for the show.  This was just to spend money.  Same was true with Honeydukes.

Overall, we weren't impressed with Universal.  We don't really go along with the Worldview that many have and we found a number of things at Universal that we found inappropriate for children even in places that we felt were safe, like the animal training show.  I hope you have less of a crowd that we did and find it much more enjoyable.

Universal won't be getting any more money from us for a very long time.  At least not the theme park.  Buying movie tickets for November 19th, absolutely. 

Mary


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

I need some help please!!!!! We willl be visiting WWoHP on December 17th and are completely clueless!!!! Will they be busy?? What time should we arrive?? How long should it take to see everything?? Do we need dining ressies?? 

Any help would be very much appreciated!!!!! And any tips and suggestions would help too!!!!

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## SmallWorld71

sheldnw said:


> I see this thread isn't very active, so hopefully someone is out there to answer my question.  We're spending 5 days at WDW the last week of January 2011 and one day at Universal soley to visit WWHP....So what day of the week is best to visit Harry?  Are the crowds less now that it has been open for a while?



Based on most reports I've seen, Sundays are the best and Fridays are the worst. Subject to change I'm sure. People are reporting that is has been very busy (as WDW reports are saying as well) , but I would think that the end of January would be quite manageable.


----------



## sheldnw

SmallWorld71 said:


> Based on most reports I've seen, Sundays are the best and Fridays are the worst. Subject to change I'm sure. People are reporting that is has been very busy (as WDW reports are saying as well) , but I would think that the end of January would be quite manageable.



Thanks so much for your replies...We are huge fans of HP but it will have to be pretty amazing to match the Disney magic.  I am crossing my fingers that it will calm down come January.  We visited WDW the same week in 2008 and for the most part we did not need a touring plan, except for Toy Story Mania and a few other heavy hitters.  I also hope IOA has some dry, kid-friendly attractions once we do the Forbidden Journey and the smaller of the two coasters.  We're booking today!!


----------



## mdb78

tzuhouse said:


> Universal won't be getting any more money from us for a very long time.  At least not the theme park.  Buying movie tickets for November 19th, absolutely.
> 
> Mary



Warner Bros. makes the Harry Potter movies, so yeah, looks like Universal won't be getting any more money from you soon! lol


----------



## mdb78

sheldnw said:


> Thanks so much for your replies...We are huge fans of HP but it will have to be pretty amazing to match the Disney magic.  I am crossing my fingers that it will calm down come January.  We visited WDW the same week in 2008 and for the most part we did not need a touring plan, except for Toy Story Mania and a few other heavy hitters.  I also hope IOA has some dry, kid-friendly attractions once we do the Forbidden Journey and the smaller of the two coasters.  We're booking today!!



How old are your kids?  I'm assuming they're young.  IOA has Dr. Seuss land which is themed after the Dr. Seuss books.  4 rides, but in the One fish Two fish ride, there is a chance of getting wet.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

iluvwdw4ever said:


> I need some help please!!!!! We willl be visiting WWoHP on December 17th and are completely clueless!!!! Will they be busy?? What time should we arrive?? How long should it take to see everything?? Do we need dining ressies??
> 
> Any help would be very much appreciated!!!!! And any tips and suggestions would help too!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!!!



Can anyone help????


----------



## Albytaps

iluvwdw4ever said:


> I need some help please!!!!! We willl be visiting WWoHP on December 17th and are completely clueless!!!! Will they be busy?? What time should we arrive?? How long should it take to see everything?? Do we need dining ressies??
> 
> Any help would be very much appreciated!!!!! And any tips and suggestions would help too!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!!!



Expect WWOHP to be busy.  Get there at rope drop.  You can see everything in about 3 hours if you get there at rope drop drop.  Yes you need dining ressies for 3 Broomsticks.

If you are staying on site you'll be able to get into the park an hour before opening.  If you want to see the 5 minute Ollivander's wand shop show, do that first thing then go to Forbidden Journey.  You won't have problems with FOTH and DC.  You will have problems with the shops.  Have fun.  Get the frozen Butterbeer.


----------



## disneydusted

iluvwdw4ever.... we were there in August, got there an hour before the rope drop, they had everyone going to HP stand in a line and they gave us tickets to present at the entry of HP to keep people from line jumping.  
For the Forbidden Joureny...if you can do without anything big like a backpack you can skip the locker room otherwise you end up in a line to put your stuff in a locker (fanny packs seemed to be fine), take your camera!  There are so many cool things to take pictures of!  
I agree with Albytaps, get the frozen Butterbeer!  So good!  
We didn't have reservations for the Three Broomsticks and got in, great themeing in there too!  They are very organized in helping you find a seat.
We rode the Dueling Dragons (I think that is the name), very intense ride!
There are lines to get into the stores so you will wait to get into them.  Once you are in they are crowded but managable. We picked up some chocolate frogs at Honeydukes, took lots of pictures!
The crowds were beyond belief by the time we left, for sure go first thing in the morning.
At MCO there is a HP store so if you forget something or don't want to mess with the lines you can find a good assortment of things at the airport.
Have a great time!


----------



## rlduvall

disneydusted said:


> iluvwdw4ever.... we were there in August,



When exactly in August were you there: early, mid, late?  We are going for one day in mid-December and I am trying to get a feel for the crowds.  We are staying DVC and have only done Universal in the past while staying onsite.  I am so gonna miss that.  

Thanks!


----------



## SmallWorld71

iluvwdw4ever said:


> I need some help please!!!!! We willl be visiting WWoHP on December 17th and are completely clueless!!!! Will they be busy?? What time should we arrive?? How long should it take to see everything?? Do we need dining ressies??
> 
> Any help would be very much appreciated!!!!! And any tips and suggestions would help too!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!!!



Be sure to check out the Harry Potter Crowd Report thread because people are posting their experiences with the crowds and that might give you an idea. For the most part, though, the crowds now seem to be following similar patterns to that at WDW. I've never been to WDW or IOA in December, but I would think it would be pretty busy.

The worst lines tend to be at Ollivander's for the little show. If you want to see it, either use early entry (if you are staying on site) or be prepared for a wait or hope for good luck. 
The castle lines can get long for FJ, but they move quickly. Once you've seen the castle and ridden FJ once, your best bet is to use the single rider line if people want to try it again. It is usually much quicker. DON'T WAIT in the locker line if there is one. Instead, head to the right of the castle, through Filch's Emporium and enter the lockers that way. It will save you a lot of time. 
If the line at the butterbeer cart is long, try the Hog's Head bar. They also serve it there.
You can't make reservations to eat at The Three Broomsticks. It is a couner service. There may be a wait to get in, though. I think the only place at IOA that takes reservations is Mythos if you want to eat there, but I'm not sure. There may be others, but not in WWOHP.

As for how long, that is up to you. The area is small, and you could probably see everything in a couple of hours. But, we spent many hours there, taking in all the details, trying all the beverages, taking tons of photos etc...


----------



## mdb78

iluvwdw4ever said:


> I need some help please!!!!! We willl be visiting WWoHP on December 17th and are completely clueless!!!! Will they be busy?? What time should we arrive?? How long should it take to see everything?? Do we need dining ressies??
> 
> Any help would be very much appreciated!!!!! And any tips and suggestions would help too!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!!!



For the Three Broomsticks, you do not need reservations for lunch and dinner.  What's nice about this restaurant is that after you get your food, the TM's find a table for you.  

If you have the Harry Potter package, then the breakfast is included and you'll need to make reservations.  There have been reports of non package holders getting lucky and able to eat breakfast at Three Broomsticks since the restaurant wasn't full that morning.


----------



## disneydusted

rlduvall said:


> When exactly in August were you there: early, mid, late?  We are going for one day in mid-December and I am trying to get a feel for the crowds.  We are staying DVC and have only done Universal in the past while staying onsite.  I am so gonna miss that.
> 
> Thanks!



We were there August 19th.  It was very crowded but we are so glad we went, you really do feel like you are in Hogsmeade! We were staying off property so didn't get the advantage of early entry.  I think if you just know there will be crowds and decide that that's ok then it won't be too bad.  I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## SmallWorld71

disneydusted said:


> We were there August 19th.  It was very crowded but we are so glad we went, you really do feel like you are in Hogsmeade! We were staying off property so didn't get the advantage of early entry.  I think if you just know there will be crowds and decide that that's ok then it won't be too bad.  I hope you have a great time!!



We were at the HRH from Aug. 19th to 26th. I think the 22nd was the first day we went to IOA (did DC and SW first). Anyway, the crowds seemed to fluctuate greatly from not too bad to a huge line snaking through Jurassic Park just to get in. One thing that seemed to affect things greatly, was how well the technology was working. Our first morning, the had FJ up and running at 8 am and there were no glitches. The crowds were quite manageable that day. On a couple of other days though, the ride broke down or wasn't running at all. Without the ride running, people were doing other things (like shop, ride the coasters, drink butterbeer etc...) which made the place pretty unbearable and caused lines for everything, even just to get in the shops where you couldn't move.  Hopefully, the technology will work at the busier holiday times or things could get crazy!


----------



## OnceUponADream07

We are heading in to Orlando late 11/26.  We thought we would check out HP on Saturday, Nov. 27th before checking in at WDW but I am worried about the Thanksgiving crowds?  We had been to US & IOP 2 years ago and on other previous trips, so whatever else I see will be a bonus.  Any idea of how the Thanksgiving Crowds usually are?  We usually check in to WDW on Sunday and most people are heading home!!  I am afraid if we wait until later in our trip, we will never make it to HP.


----------



## Metro West

SmallWorld71 said:


> Hopefully, the technology will work at the busier holiday times or things could get crazy!


 Things will be crazy regardless but it will be worse if attractions are down no doubt about that.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I'll be going to Universal on January 3rd. Hopefully the crowds will have calm down by then...


----------



## ky07

*I don't think what time of year you go wwohp is going to be busy and even though I don't care for Harry Potter I have to admitt they did a awsome job with the themeing even though it was a mad house when I went in july *


----------



## fincsher

I love the movie Harry Potter, its graphics, effects is great!! So thanks for opening this thread...


----------

